# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Διακόπτεται η πρόσβαση στο The Pirate Bay και άλλες 37 ιστοσελίδες στην Ελλάδα

## Avvocato

Δημοσιεύθηκε η πρώτη απόφαση της Επιτροπής για τη Διαδικτυακή Προσβολή Δικαιωμάτων Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας (ΕΔΠΠΙ).

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Επιτροπή, με την οποία εισάγεται μία καινοτόμος για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα διαδικασία προστασίας πνευματικών έργων και συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων από διαδικτυακές προσβολές, ξεκίνησε τη λειτουργία της μόλις στις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου.

Με την πρώτη της απόφαση η οποία προχώρησε στην ουσία της υπόθεσης (3/2018), η Επιτροπή εξέτασε αίτηση της Εταιρίας Προστασίας Οπτικοακουστικών Έργων (ΕΠΟΕ) για προσβολή δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας μεγάλης κλίμακας μέσω διαδικτύου.

Με την απόφασή της η ΕΔΠΠΙ διατάσσει τους ελληνικούς παρόχους υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου να διακόψουν την πρόσβαση σε 38 συνολικά ονόματα χώρου (domain names), μεταξύ των οποίων τέσσερα που παραπέμπουν στο Thepiratebay και άλλες δημοφιλείς ιστοσελίδες με ταινίες, σειρές, υπότιτλους και συναφές περιεχόμενο.

Η Επιτροπή έθεσε μάλιστα διορία 48 ωρών από την κοινοποίηση της απόφαση (σ.σ. εκδόθηκε στις 6 Νοεμβρίου) για να συμμορφωθούν, απειλώντας τους παρόχους με πρόστιμο ύψους 850 ευρώ για κάθε ημέρα μη συμμόρφωσης.

Η διάρκεια της διακοπής της πρόβασης ορίστηκε στα 3 χρόνια από την κοινοποίηση της απόφασης.

Όπως αναφέρεται στην απόφαση, οι προσβολές των δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και των συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων των δικαιούχων που εκπροσωπεί η αιτούσα εταιρεία, διενεργούνται μέσω του δικτύου επικοινωνιών των εταιρειών που παρέχουν υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο από συνδρομητές τους που χρησιμοποιούν τις υπηρεσίες τους, για τις εν λόγω προσβολές.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι από την εν λόγω διαδικασία εξαιρούνται ρητώς οι προσβολές που τελούνται από τελικούς χρήστες με downloading , streaming και μέσω peer to peer.

Σύμφωνα με την Επιτροπή, με τη λειτουργία των εν λόγω ιστότοπων παραβιάζονται δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας σε μεγάλη κλίμακα, καθώς η προσβολή αφορά πληθώρα έργων ενώ συντελείται επί σειρά ετών, μέσω των ίδιων ιστότοπων.

Οι συγκεκριμένοι δε ιστότοποι δια των ως άνω ονομάτων χώρου είναι ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλείς στους χρήστες του διαδικτύου.

Τα ονόματα χώρου στα οποία θα πρέπει να διακοπεί η πρόσβαση είναι τα εξής:

1. xrysoi. online
2. xrysoi. se
3. xrysoi. eu
4. gamatotv. me
5. thegmtv. org
6. gamatotv. to
7. onlinemoviestar. xyz
8. onlinemoviestar. com
9. tainies. online
10. tenies. online
11. https://tenies-online. com
12. teniesonline.ucoz. com
13. https://oipeirates. οnline
14. oipeirates. eu
15. oipeirates. se
16. tainio-mania. com
17. tainiomania.ucoz. com
18. liomenoi. com
19. moviecinema. gr
20. moviecinematv. online
21. tainiesonline. tv
22. magico. info
23. subs4free. com
24. small-industry. com
25. medium-industry. com
26. subztv. club
27. reeksubtitles. info 
28. subtitles. gr
29. thepiratebay. org
30. thepiratebay. se
31. thepiratebay. me
32. thepiratebay3. org
33. yts. am
34. 1337x. tο
35. 1337x. st
36. 1337x. ws
37. 1337x. eu
38. 1337x. se 

*Αναδημοσίευση από το lawspot.gr*

----------


## stud1118

Τους ξέφυγε το βουλγαρικό !!!
Το 1337 ήταν καλό για flac  :Sad: 

Back to Kodi I guess...

----------


## fadasma

Ποιος ο λόγος να διακοπεί η πρόσβαση αφού πληρώνουμε χαράτσι 2% σε κινητά και υπολογιστές για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα;
Να αποδοθούν αυτά τα χρήματα στους δημιουργούς.

----------


## baskon

Thanks for the links ΕΕΔΠΙ!  :ROFL:

----------


## Jaisonas

Το Pirateproxy υπάρχει ακόμα  :Wink:

----------


## DVader

Κρίμα ....αλλά δεν πειράζει ..μπαίνω από τον Server μου στον εξωτερικό...

----------


## lycos112gr

Πιθανότατα όσοι χρησιμοποιούν ως DNS Server την google (8.8.8.8 και 8.8.4.4) ή κάποιον άλλον σοβαρό DNS Server του εξωτερικού δε θα έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα....
Άλλωστε η ενημέρωση των DNS server των Ελλήνων παρόχων είναι αρκετή αργή και τους έχω κόψει χρόνια τώρα...

Και άλλο που δε θέλουν οι πάροχοι. Μπας και πουλήσουν περισσότερες συνδρομές για tv και 3play

----------


## Parrot

Την μούρη κρέας μας κάνανε τα λαμόγια ... υπάρχουν μπόλικοι τρόποι και γνωστοί για το πως να κατεβάζουμε (πάλι) ότι θέλουμε  :Clap:

----------


## pelopas1

το κολπακι που διαφημιζαν με το dns δεν πιανει πια  ουτε για ipv 4 ουτε για ipv6  σε πηγαινει κατεθειαν στο opi

----------


## JpegXguy

Εντάξει το βουλγαρικό είναι οκ προς το παρον

----------


## patrickdrd

vpn μου φαινεται θελουμε

ευκαιρια να φαω την καβατζα μου που εχω στο σαιτ,
για διαλεχτε vpn:
https://deals.bleepingcomputer.com/s...t=best_sellers

----------


## Ionlab

Πολύ κακό νομικό προηγούμενο θέτει αυτή η απόφαση και νομίζω πρέπει να προβληθεί δικαστικώς γιατί πλεόν τίθεται σοβαρά θέμα λογοκρισίας, αν μια οποιαδήποτε επιτροπή επιτρέπεται να λογοκρίνει/αποφασίζει που θα έχουμε πρόσβαση και που όχι. Εκτός από το χαράτσι του 2% ας κινηθούν νομικά εναντίον καθε μιας από αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες και να τις κλείσουν νόμιμα.

----------


## Rage

Καλα...

----------


## Ionlab

Σε μια μελλοντική απόφαση θα αναφέρεται τα στοιχεία των συνδρομητών που είχαν πρόσβαση στις σελίδες αυτές θα διωκονται αυτεπαγγέλτως!!!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Σε μια μελλοντική απόφαση θα αναφέρεται τα στοιχεία των συνδρομητών που είχαν πρόσβαση στις σελίδες αυτές θα διωκονται αυτεπαγγέλτως!!!!!


Αναφέρει  πιο πάνω, πως τουλάχιστον για την ώρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση, το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολα να βγάλουνε μετά απόφαση με αναδρομική ισχύ. 




> Υπενθυμίζεται ότι από την εν λόγω διαδικασία εξαιρούνται ρητώς οι προσβολές που τελούνται από τελικούς χρήστες με downloading , streaming και μέσω peer to peer.


- - - Updated - - -




> Thanks for the links ΕΕΔΠΙ!


Δώρο άδωρο,  αφου πλέον δεν δουλεύουν

----------


## jim_p

> το κολπακι που διαφημιζαν με το dns δεν πιανει πια  ουτε για ipv 4 ουτε για ipv6  σε πηγαινει κατεθειαν στο opi


Εχω τους dns της google στο συστημα μου και μπορω να μπω κανονικα και στις 40 σελιδες που αναφερονται παραπανω.

----------


## Desosav

κοψανε την προσβαση στις ιστοσελιδες. Ισχύει το ίδιο και για τους trackers?
Αν κατεβάσω το torrent με vpn, θα μπορώ να συνδεθώ σε trackers χωρίς vpn?

----------


## patrickdrd

> vpn μου φαινεται θελουμε
> 
> ευκαιρια να φαω την καβατζα μου που εχω στο σαιτ,
> για διαλεχτε vpn:
> https://deals.bleepingcomputer.com/s...t=best_sellers



Windscribe ή VPN Unlimited;;

----------


## DiM

Εγώ έχω OPEN DNS παίζουν όλα. Οποτε άλλαξε dns στον router σας η στα windows σας.

Καλά ρε τους ξεφτίλες και τα sites υποτίτλων τους πείραξαν !!!

----------


## Icebox

Τα torrent sites και με τα online view οκ το καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα κόβει.
Αλλά για τα site με τα subtitles γιατί??

----------


## g3ckO

Και εμεις γιατί πληρώνουμε τέλη μεχρι 6% της αξίας για φωτοτυπικές συσκευές, σαρωτές, εκτυπωτες, χαρτί, αποθηκευτικά μέσα tablets, κ.ά.... από όλα τα τέλη της σταθερής και της κινητής δώστε και κάτι για πνευματικά να λεμε ως τελικοί χρήστες ότι τελικά όλα αυτά που δίνουμε έχουν και κάποιο νόημα! Πείτε μας όμως και μεχρι ποιο βαθμό μπορείτε να κάνετε διαμόρφωση του περιεχομένου που θα έχουμε πρόσβαση... Μεχρι τότε κλέιστε καμια τρύπα στο σουρωτήρι μη χαθεί το νερό!!

(Λίγες μέρες μετά τις εξαγγελίες για θρησκευτική ουδετερότητα έρχεται μία απόφαση ενάντια στη δικιά μου... https://kopimiuk.wordpress.com/)

----------


## Seaman

> Τα torrent sites και με τα online view οκ το καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα κόβει.
> Αλλά για τα site με τα subtitles γιατί??


Καλυτερα, ευκαιρια να εξασκησεις τα αγγλικα σου. Στην αρχη ειναι καπως μετα ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## Mirmidon

Έρχεται και συνέχεια.

AT&T to Terminate First Customers Over Piracy Accusations

"Internet provider AT&T plans to terminate the accounts of over a dozen subscribers who were repeatedly flagged for copyright infringements. This is reportedly the first time the company has taken this measure, which is based on copyright holder complaints."

----------


## prometheas

> Τα torrent sites και με τα online view οκ το καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα κόβει.
> Αλλά για τα site με τα subtitles γιατί??


Απλούστατα γιατί έτσι στερούν την πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο αυτό στην πλειοψηφία του κόσμου που δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να κατανοήσει * πλήρως*  ξενόγλωσση σειρά χωρίς υπότιτλους. Κακά τα ψέματα όποιος δεν έχει δουλέψει *πολύ* με την γλώσσα ή δεν έχει ζησει στο εξωτερικό για χρόνια μάλλον θα δυσκολευτεί. Το βλέπω και στην δουλειά που μας έρχονται νέα άτομα για interview (με Proficiency) και όταν η συζήτηση γυρνάει στα Αγγλικά βγαίνουν πολλά θέματα και δυσκολίες στην ομιλία..

----------


## YAziDis

Κατεβαστε τον Opera που εχει και ενσωματωμένο vpn και τελειωνει το θεμα. Με ενα κουμπακι τελειωσες. Δε χρειαζεται τζαμπα αγορα ή εγκατασταση ξεχωριστου vpn

----------


## lx911

> Απλούστατα γιατί έτσι στερούν την πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο αυτό στην πλειοψηφία του κόσμου που δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να κατανοήσει * πλήρως*  ξενόγλωσση σειρά χωρίς υπότιτλους. Κακά τα ψέματα όποιος δεν έχει δουλέψει *πολύ* με την γλώσσα ή δεν έχει ζησει στο εξωτερικό για χρόνια μάλλον θα δυσκολευτεί. Το βλέπω και στην δουλειά που μας έρχονται νέα άτομα για interview (με Proficiency) και όταν η συζήτηση γυρνάει στα Αγγλικά βγαίνουν πολλά θέματα και δυσκολίες στην ομιλία..


I speak England very best... and I became bester and bester with time.

----------


## prometheas

The bestest !!!

----------


## pelopas1

μια πολιτικη οργανωση που υπηρχε στο παρελθον οι πειρατες ελλαδος  υπαρχουν ακομα?
θυμαμαι στις προηγουμενες δημοτικες εκλογες ετρεχαν σε ολους τους δημους για να εκλεγουν υποψηφιοι τους
εαν υπαρχουν θα κανουν επερωτηση στο ευρωπαικο κοινοβουλιο?

----------


## stud1118

> Πιθανότατα όσοι χρησιμοποιούν ως DNS Server την google (8.8.8.8 και 8.8.4.4) ή κάποιον άλλον σοβαρό DNS Server του εξωτερικού δε θα έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα....
> Άλλωστε η ενημέρωση των DNS server των Ελλήνων παρόχων είναι αρκετή αργή και τους έχω κόψει χρόνια τώρα...
> 
> Και άλλο που δε θέλουν οι πάροχοι. Μπας και πουλήσουν περισσότερες συνδρομές για tv και 3play


Ο dns της cloudflare 1.1.1.1 έχει μικρότερο RTD απο τον αντίστοιχο της Google  :Wink:

----------


## phantom77

Με Vodafone δεν μπορώ να μπω στο ΤΡΒ εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου, δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση.
Ας είναι καλά το tor.




> Απλούστατα γιατί έτσι στερούν την πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο αυτό στην πλειοψηφία του κόσμου που δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να κατανοήσει * πλήρως*  ξενόγλωσση σειρά χωρίς υπότιτλους. Κακά τα ψέματα όποιος δεν έχει δουλέψει *πολύ* με την γλώσσα ή δεν έχει ζησει στο εξωτερικό για χρόνια μάλλον θα δυσκολευτεί. Το βλέπω και στην δουλειά που μας έρχονται νέα άτομα για interview (με Proficiency) και όταν η συζήτηση γυρνάει στα Αγγλικά βγαίνουν πολλά θέματα και δυσκολίες στην ομιλία..


Ένα Lower είχα πάρει πριν 25-τόσα χρόνια και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να δω σειρές και ταινίες με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους. Αυτούς δεν τους έχουν κόψει ακόμα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Μεγάλο "πλήγμα" στην πειρατεία. Μας κάνανε τη μούρη, κρέας.  :Razz:  

Οι DNS της Google μπαίνουν κανονικά. Και για όσους δεν ξέρουν να τους αλλάζουν, απλά οι σελίδες με το παράνομο υλικό, κάθε λίγες εβδομάδες αλλάζουν λίγο το όνομά τους ή την κατάληξή τους (.net, .tk κλπ)...  :onetooth:

----------


## Iris07

News:
https://www.facebook.com/SubZtvCommunity/

Opera VPN.. ή
Έβαλα το browsec στον Firefox για κανένα υπότιτλο..

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...vpn&sort=users

----------


## zeronero

Off Topic


		@prometheas: Σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ, αλλά νομίζω πως η ικανότητα να κατανοήσεις τι λέγεται σε μία γλώσσα διαφέρει σπό την ικανότητα να τη μιλήσεις. Το παρατηρώ κι εγώ το φαινόμενο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι με δυσκολίες στην ομιλία, αλλά το έχουν παρατηρήσει και άλλοι, για αυτό και σε πολλές cv φόρμες ζητάται από τον αιτούντα να ορίσει την ικανότητά του σε μία γλώσσα σε τρεις τομείς: Comprehension/ Understanding, Writing, Speaking.

----------


## Speedwilli

> Κατεβαστε τον Opera που εχει και ενσωματωμένο vpn και τελειωνει το θεμα. Με ενα κουμπακι τελειωσες. Δε χρειαζεται τζαμπα αγορα ή εγκατασταση ξεχωριστου vpn


Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο φίλος !!!
κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού άνευ ουσίας !
Χωρίς κόπο με τον Opera  και την ενεργοποίηση του VPN ΌΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ !!!
Δεν ξέρω αν οι δικηγόροι τους είναι αμόρφωτοι τεχνολογικά ή απλά κάνουν κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού για να ψαρώσουν τους απλούς χρήστες .

----------


## Mirmidon

Και το "κρεμμύδι" μια χαρά κάνει τη δουλεια του.

----------


## paodim

το block το οποιο εγινε εχει γινει εδω και χρονια σε διαφορες χωρες οποτε καταλαβαινεται.......τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχεια

----------


## SPIROS1979

και παλι υπαρχουν τοσα αλλα , οποτε  :Smile:

----------


## badweed

μια επιτροπη 3 ατομων αποφασιζει τι θα βλεπουμε στο ιντερνετ και τι  οχι ; 
δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει καποια νομικη διαδικασια και οχι εφορευτικη που δεν προκυπτει απο δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες ;  (και το λεω εκ του πονηρου , δηλαδη να τρεχει με τους ιδιους ρυθμους που τρεχει η δικαιοσυνη για ολους μας , τρεχα γυρευε δηλαδη  ) 
και εμας τους χρηστες που πληρωνουμε τεραστια συλλογικα ποσα για ολες αυτες τις υπηρεσιες ποιος μας εκπροσωπει με τετοια αμεσοτητα  ; 
γιατι δεν κανουν αυτην την  δουλεια σε σελιδες που εχουν παραπαλανητικο, ανεπιθυμητο , διαφημιστικο  , προσβλητικο , κακοβουλο περιεχομενο . οπως αυτα που κατα καιρους βγαινει η διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος και μας ενημερωνει να προσεχουμε ;

----------


## Theodore41

> Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο φίλος !!!
> κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού άνευ ουσίας !
> Χωρίς κόπο με τον Opera  και την ενεργοποίηση του VPN ΌΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ !!!
> Δεν ξέρω αν οι δικηγόροι τους είναι αμόρφωτοι τεχνολογικά ή απλά κάνουν κινήσεις εντυπωσιασμού για να ψαρώσουν τους απλούς χρήστες .


Kατέβασα την Opera,αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να βάλω το VPN.

----------


## Iris07

> Kατέβασα την Opera,αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να βάλω το VPN.



*Spoiler:*

----------


## Zus

Αυτο το καημενο το piratebay το κυνηγάνε 10 χρόνια+ ακόμα να το διακόψουν?  :Laughing:

----------


## patrickdrd

> Ο dns της cloudflare 1.1.1.1 έχει μικρότερο RTD απο τον αντίστοιχο της Google


τι ειναι RTD;  :Razz:

----------


## Theodore41

> *Spoiler:*


Το έβαλα, και μπήκα kai στο subs4free. :Smile:

----------


## tsigarid

> μια πολιτικη οργανωση που υπηρχε στο παρελθον οι πειρατες ελλαδος  υπαρχουν ακομα?
> θυμαμαι στις προηγουμενες δημοτικες εκλογες ετρεχαν σε ολους τους δημους για να εκλεγουν υποψηφιοι τους
> εαν υπαρχουν θα κανουν επερωτηση στο ευρωπαικο κοινοβουλιο?


Για να κάνουν ερώτηση στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο πρέπει να έχουν εκλεγεί σε αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αναφέρει  πιο πάνω, πως τουλάχιστον για την ώρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση, το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολα να βγάλουνε μετά απόφαση με αναδρομική ισχύ. 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δώρο άδωρο,  αφου πλέον δεν δουλεύουν


Αν διαβάσετε την απόφαση δείχνει πόσο άσχετοι είναι αναφέρουν το cloudfare (cdn) ως πάροχο

----------


## Zus

Οι απατεώνες της ΑΕΠΙ κυκλοφορούν ακόμα ελεύθεροι? Κατάφεραν να πάρουν τίποτα από όλα όσα είχανε τσεπώσει στον βωμό κάποιων πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων? Τα χαράτσια που εχουν βάλει από εδώ κι από εκεί σε ποιες τσέπες πάνε? Μήπως πρέπει να περάσουν πάλι καμια 10αρια χρόνια για να βγουν άπλυτα στην φόρα και να πέσουμε από τα σύννεφα?

----------


## dimangelid

Είμαι με τους nameservers του ΟΤΕ, χωρίς κανένα VPN και μπαίνω κανονικά σε όλα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Επίσης και εγώ με OTE/COSMOTE μπαίνω κανονικά

----------


## Symos

> Πολύ κακό νομικό προηγούμενο θέτει αυτή η απόφαση και νομίζω πρέπει να προβληθεί δικαστικώς γιατί πλεόν τίθεται σοβαρά θέμα λογοκρισίας, αν μια οποιαδήποτε επιτροπή επιτρέπεται να λογοκρίνει/αποφασίζει που θα έχουμε πρόσβαση και που όχι. Εκτός από το χαράτσι του 2% ας κινηθούν νομικά εναντίον καθε μιας από αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες και να τις κλείσουν νόμιμα.


Ακριβώς αυτό. Εδώ κρύβεται όλη η ουσία του θέματος. Κατά τα άλλα όποιος θέλει, θα βρει τρόπο να μπαίνει.

Αν τα site αυτά παρανομούν, ας τα κλείσουν. Αλλά εμένα με ποιό δικαίωμα μου διακόπτουν την πρόσβαση; Εγώ μπορεί να θέλω να μπω από περιέργεια, όχι για να κατεβάσω. Έχει κανείς δικαίωμα να λογοκρίνει το Διαδίκτυο;
Δηλαδή αν στα Εξάρχεια γίνονται παρανομίες, αντί να τις σταματήσουμε, θα στήσουμε οδοφράγματα και θα απαγορεύουμε στον κόσμο να μπαίνει; Με ποιό δικαίωμα;

----------


## alexandros

> μια επιτροπη 3 ατομων αποφασιζει τι θα βλεπουμε στο ιντερνετ και τι  οχι ; 
> δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει καποια νομικη διαδικασια και οχι εφορευτικη που δεν προκυπτει απο δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες ;  (και το λεω εκ του πονηρου , δηλαδη να τρεχει με τους ιδιους ρυθμους που τρεχει η δικαιοσυνη για ολους μας , τρεχα γυρευε δηλαδη  ) 
> και εμας τους χρηστες που πληρωνουμε τεραστια συλλογικα ποσα για ολες αυτες τις υπηρεσιες ποιος μας εκπροσωπει με τετοια αμεσοτητα  ; 
> γιατι δεν κανουν αυτην την  δουλεια σε σελιδες που εχουν παραπαλανητικο, ανεπιθυμητο , διαφημιστικο  , προσβλητικο , κακοβουλο περιεχομενο . οπως αυτα που κατα καιρους βγαινει η διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος και μας ενημερωνει να προσεχουμε ;


Αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ. Δεν θα έπρεπε να περάσει απο κάποιο δικαστήριο προκειμένου να εφαρμοστεί μια τέτοια απόφαση; Πως έχουν τέτοια δικαιοδοσία;;;

----------


## Red Yonko

Κλαίωω...

Με κλεφτοVPN υπάρχει ελπίδα;

- - - Updated - - -

Και κάπου εδώ γελάει το netflix

----------


## deniSun

> Είμαι με τους nameservers του ΟΤΕ, χωρίς κανένα VPN και μπαίνω κανονικά σε όλα.


Κρατάει cache ο browser σου ή/δεν έχει γίνει flush ο dns του λειτουργικού σου.
Από ελληνικούς dns, οι μόνοι που δεν συμμορφώθηκαν ακόμα είναι αυτοί της ΕΔΕΤ.
Οι του εξωτερικού, φυσικά, δεν έχουν κανέναν περιορισμό.

Οπότε...
Δεν χρειάζεστε κανένα vpn.
Απλά ορίζετε για dns ή της ΕΔΕΤ ή κάποιον άλλο του εξωτερικού βλ. google, opendns ή cloudflare που είναι και πιο κοντά.

----------


## Zus

> Κρατάει cache ο browser σου ή/δεν έχει γίνει flush ο dns του λειτουργικού σου.
> Από ελληνικούς dns, οι μόνοι που δεν συμμορφώθηκαν ακόμα είναι αυτοί της ΕΔΕΤ.
> Οι του εξωτερικού, φυσικά, δεν έχουν κανέναν περιορισμό.
> 
> Οπότε...
> Δεν χρειάζεστε κανένα vpn.
> Απλά ορίζετε για dns ή της ΕΔΕΤ ή κάποιον άλλο του εξωτερικού βλ. google, opendns ή cloudflare που είναι και πιο κοντά.


Και εγώ για την ώρα μπαίνω κανονικά σε πολλά από αυτά μέσω forthnet.

----------


## deniSun

> Και εγώ για την ώρα μπαίνω κανονικά σε πολλά από αυτά μέσω forthnet.


Και θα συνεχίσεις έως να γίνει expire η cache.

----------


## pelopas1

> Για να κάνουν ερώτηση στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο πρέπει να έχουν εκλεγεί σε αυτό


εχουν πολιτικο συνδιασμο εκει απο τους σουηδους   ας κανουν επερωτηση οι σουηδοι

----------


## patrickdrd

Off Topic






> Και θα συνεχίσεις έως να γίνει expire η cache.


εγγραφες απο hosts file ξερεις πως βαζουμε σε αυτη την cache;

----------


## badweed

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εγγραφες απο hosts file ξερεις πως βαζουμε σε αυτη την cache;


νομιζω αν βαλεις εγγραφες στο hosts φτανει .

----------


## Nozomi

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί για την πειρατία. 

Προσωπικά δεν θα έβλεπα παρά ελάχιστα αν ήταν να τα αγοράσω. Απ΄την άλλη, παρήγγειλα τελευταία σε bluray απ΄το Amazon ταινίες και σειρές αξίας τουλάχιστον 500€ για την ταινιοθήκη μου γιατί θέλω να τις έχω και σε τέτοια μορφή και ας τις έχω και σε matroskες.

Οπότε έτερον εκάτερον.

Τα τελευταία "παιχνίδια" που έχω αγοράσει ήταν κάτι στρατιωτικοί εξομοιωτές, καμμιά 80άρα ευρώ έκαστος, φυσικά και θα ενισχύσω μικρές εταιρίες με προγραμματιστές που φτιάχνουν εξαιρετικούς τίτλους που απευθύνονται σε περιορισμένο κοινό.

----------


## tiatrou

> Είμαι με τους nameservers του ΟΤΕ, χωρίς κανένα VPN και μπαίνω κανονικά σε όλα.


Εγώ με nameservers του ΟΤΕ δε έμπαινα σε κανένα από τα παραπάνω site. Έβαλα στο Firefox το πρόσθετο Browsec VPN που αναφέρει παραπάνω ένας χρήστης του forum, και με μία διαδικασία 5 περίπου δευτερολέπτων, λύθηκε πλήρως το πρόβλημα.

----------


## patrickdrd

Off Topic





> νομιζω αν βαλεις εγγραφες στο hosts φτανει .


ναι, αλλα αν βαλεις μπολικες γονατιζει την cpu

----------


## kmpatra

https://www.documentonews.gr/article...streaming-sait
οι δηλώσεις του προεδρου της επιτροπης για τον τροπο που λειτουργουν κλπ.

----------


## Wonderland

Αντί να κοκορευόμαστε ότι «εμένα δουλεύει κανονικά με τον χ,ψ τρόπο», καλό είναι να δούμε πώς θα υπάρξει μια πιο ουσιαστική απάντηση μιας και αυτή είναι μόνο η αρχή. Βέβαια, εδώ έχουν κόψει τόσα και τόσα χωρίς ιδιαίτερη αντίδραση, στα downloads και τους υπότιτλους θα κολλήσουν...




> Τα torrent sites και με τα online view οκ το καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα κόβει.
> Αλλά για τα site με τα subtitles γιατί??


https://www.netflix.com/gr/ να μη βγάλει και το άμοιρο το Netflix το ψωμί του;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cool11

Απο ποτε τα αρχεια υποτιτλων, ειναι παρανομα να διαμοιραζονται;
Καθομαι, μεταφραζω, το μοιραζω δημοσια. Τι ειναι λαθος;;;;

----------


## Chingachgook

> Απο ποτε τα αρχεια υποτιτλων, ειναι παρανομα να διαμοιραζονται;
> Καθομαι, μεταφραζω, το μοιραζω δημοσια. Τι ειναι λαθος;;;;


Το υπογραμμισμένο.

----------


## gibrakis

Μια χαρα δουλευουν το τορρενταδικα. Μια τρυπα στο νερο εκαναν.

----------


## DiM

Χαλαρώστε παιδιά δεν έγινε κάτι ... ακομα !!! μια αλλαγή DNS στα router κάνουμε αλλα επειδή κάποια είναι κλειδωμένα τότε εαν έχετε πρόβλημα με τον ρόυτερ σας μπορείτε να αλλάξετε DNS ανά συσκευή εύκολα ανάλογα τι OS τρέχει, στο παρακάτω site λέει αναλυτικά και εύκολα για πολλούς ρόυτερς όπως και διαφορα OS τι να κάνετε. 

Και οι open DNS μια χαρά δουλέουν όπως τα google DNS και τα Cloudflare DNS η διαδικασία είναι η ίδια τα νούμερα που θα επιλέξετε αλλάζουν μοναχα  :Razz: . https://www.opendns.com/setupguide/

----------


## toxotis70

ξερει κανεις πως αλλαζω dns στο router της vodafone (zte h267a) ?

----------


## DiM

> ξερει κανεις πως αλλαζω dns στο router της vodafone (zte h267a) ?


https://support.opendns.com/hc/en-us/articles/228008467

Συνήθως τα menu είναι ίδια στα μοντέλα οποτε δες εάν είναι αυτό εάν δε το βλεπεις τότε είναι κλειδωμένο. Εμενα σε ένα άλλο router της vodafone ένα Technicolor δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή για αλλαγή DNS οποτε κανεις ότι έγραψα παραπάνω  :Whistle:

----------


## toxotis70

thanks!!!

----------


## Red Yonko

Το subs4free ποιο νόμο παραπατούσε;

----------


## OnAl3rt

To The Pirate Bay δεν βλέπω να δουλεύει ούτε με αλλαγή DNS. Μάλλον είναι κάτω το .org domain? Τα άλλα που δοκίμασα (πχ. subsforfree) παίζουν.
Με το .onion domain από Tor παίζει μια χαρά το TPB.

----------


## kavadias

στο DNS γίνεται το μπλοκάρισμα (προς το παρόν) οπότε δεν χρειάζονται δράματα, απλά βάλτε OpenDNS/Google DNS/Cloudflare DNS στα router/μηχανάκια σας και τέλος.

ξεφτιλίκια κατά τα άλλα, τραγικά πράγματα.

----------


## Symos

> Το subs4free ποιο νόμο παραπατούσε;


Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχετε κολλήσει όλοι με τους υπότιτλους.

Αν εγώ πάρω ένα κείμενο/σενάριο/βιβλίο, το μεταφράσω σε μια άλλη γλώσσα και αρχίζω να το διαμοιράζω δημόσια, σας φαίνεται λογικό;
Δηλαδή αν το μοίραζα στην original γλώσσα θα ήταν παράνομο, αλλά επειδή το μετέφρασα είναι ΟΚ να το μοιράζω;

----------


## galotzas

> στο DNS γίνεται το μπλοκάρισμα (προς το παρόν) οπότε δεν χρειάζονται δράματα, απλά βάλτε OpenDNS/Google DNS/Cloudflare DNS στα router/μηχανάκια σας και τέλος.


Ακριβως προς το παρον γι αυτο και μπαινουν ολοι (μεχρι να ενημερωθουν οι dns ποιος ξερει ποσο θα παρει) Μολις αρχισουν και κοβουν ολοκληρα CIDR τοτε μονο με vpn/tor.

----------


## tsioutotrelo

Με τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις βοηθανε στην εξάπλωση τέτοιων site... πολλές φορές βρήκα αντίστοιχα sites από ανακοινώσεις για το κλείσιμο τους...
Τους ευχαριστώ...

----------


## tsatali22

> Με τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις βοηθανε στην εξάπλωση τέτοιων site... πολλές φορές βρήκα αντίστοιχα sites από ανακοινώσεις για το κλείσιμο τους...
> Τους ευχαριστώ...



Χαχα όντως και εγω το ιδιο έπαθα

----------


## Wonderland

> Αν εγώ πάρω ένα κείμενο/σενάριο/βιβλίο...


Δεν μιλάμε για κείμενο/σενάριο/βιβλίο/ντομάτες, οπότε μπορείς να σταματήσεις εκεί.

----------


## Mirmidon

'Ερχεται και η Disney με το Disney+ του χρόνου (από Απρίλη τα πρώτα πιλοτικά πακέτα) και κόβονται (λέμε τώρα) ποπούληδες από τώρα.

----------


## kalathakia

Είναι αστείοι εκεί στην ΕΔΠΠΙ. CDN ο hosting provider.... Χμμ..

Επίσης, εκνευρίζομαι με την παραπληροφόρηση που κυκλοφορεί: "Έκλεισαν ιστοσελίδες παράνομου υλικού"
Καμία σελίδα δεν έκλεισε, απλά άλλαξαν εγγραφές οι Ελληνικοί DNS servers. Οκ, "μικρό" το κακό.

----------


## Symos

> Δεν μιλάμε για κείμενο/σενάριο/βιβλίο/ντομάτες, οπότε μπορείς να σταματήσεις εκεί.


Δεν μιλάμε για σενάριο; Οι υπότιτλοι της ταινίας δεν είναι το σενάριο της ταινίας; Αλλά ούτε καν κείμενο;  :Thinking: 
(ΟΚ, ντομάτες δεν είναι, το δέχομαι)

Είμαι όλος αυτιά, περιμένω να μου πεις τι είναι.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Δεν μιλάμε για σενάριο; Οι υπότιτλοι της ταινίας δεν είναι το σενάριο της ταινίας; Αλλά ούτε καν κείμενο; 
> (ΟΚ, ντομάτες δεν είναι, το δέχομαι)
> 
> Είμαι όλος αυτιά, περιμένω να μου πεις τι είναι.


Δεν νομίζω ότι ο υποτιτλισμός παραβιάζει το πνευματικό δικαιώμα της ιδιοκτησίας, εκτός και αν φυσικά αναφέρεται ρητά κάτι διαφορετικό, ειδικά όταν το πρώτοτυπο είναι σε άλλη γλώσσα. Αυτό γιατί οι υποτιτλιστές χομπίστες συγκεκριμένα, δεν είναι μεταφραστές στο επάγγελμα, η μητρική τους γλώσσα συνήθως δεν είναι η γλώσσα την οποία μεταφράζουν ενώ στο τέλος της γραφής απλά γράφουν ένα δικό τους κείμενο υποτίτλων ακούγοντας το xyz πνευματικό έργο και μεταφέροντας κατά το δοκούν την πιστότερη μετάφραση αν και μόνο αν αυτό επιζητούν. Έχω δει υποτίτλους που σχεδόν αλλάζει το νόημα ή αλλάζουν τα αστεία προς το Ελληνικότερο ή και τα σημεία αναφοράς ή ακόμα μεταφέρουν πολλά δικά τους σχόλια (ΣτΜ flag) ορισμένες φορές σε ενοχλητικό βαθμό. Οπότε θεωρώ ότι ο υπότιτλος είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από το σενάριο και φυσικά δεν έχει καμία αξία χωρίς το πρωτότυπο έργο πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας οπτικοακουστικού περιεχομένου. Το ένα δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και το άλλο, δλδ ο υπότιτλος δεν θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, το ότι μπορεί να συμβαίνει δε θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει την απαγόρευση των υποτίτλων ή εν γένει των sites που φιλοξενούν τέτοια άρχεια.

----------


## deniSun

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εγγραφες απο hosts file ξερεις πως βαζουμε σε αυτη την cache;





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> νομιζω αν βαλεις εγγραφες στο hosts φτανει .


Θα πρέπει να βάλεις την ΙΡ για κάθε domain που θέλεις.
Αλλά δεν είναι πρακτικό μιας και αλλάζουν συχνά οι διευθύνσεις τους για διάφορους λόγους.
Οπότε το καλύτερο που προτείνω είναι να αλλάξατε dns.
Εξ άλλου οι dns των παρόχων έχουν πολύ συχνά πρόβλημα.
Και οι χρόνοι προσπέλασης των άλλων δεν είναι τρομακτικοί.
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι ο dns του ΟΤΕ έχει ~20ms όταν το cloudflare ακούει στα 21ms και το grnet στα 23ms.
Οι χρόνοι απάντησης σε requests των cloudflare και grnet είναι πολύ καλύτεροι από αυτών του ΟΤΕ.

Έχω τοπικό dns όπου έχω ρυθμίσει να γίνονται παράλληλα request σε όλους τους servers και όποιος απαντήσει γρηγορότερα.
Σπανίως αυτός του ΟΤΕ απαντάει ποιο γρήγορα.

----------


## Cross95

Παιδια δοκιμασα να βαλω dns με το cloudflare, εκανα restart το router και το pc και δεν με εβαλε, εχει καποιος αλλος το ιδιο θεμα με wind?

----------


## DiM

Σχετικά για τους λόγους των site υποτίτλων ούτε εμενα αρέσει αλλα για το σκεπτικό τους διαβάστε την σελίδα 20 στο pdf αρχείο της πρώτης σελίδας του άθρου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδια δοκιμασα να βαλω dns με το cloudflare, εκανα restart το router και το pc και δεν με εβαλε, εχει καποιος αλλος το ιδιο θεμα με wind?


Λογικά κάτι κανεις λάθος.

----------


## Cross95

Σωστα δεν το εχω βαλει?

https://images2.imgbox.com/99/77/FFg2ochW_o.png

----------


## deniSun

> Παιδια δοκιμασα να βαλω dns με το cloudflare, εκανα restart το router και το pc και δεν με εβαλε, εχει καποιος αλλος το ιδιο θεμα με wind?


Αν δεν κάνεις clear cache στον browser και στο λειτουργικό... δεν πρόκειται να το δεις.
Το έχω γράψει 3 φορές έως τώρα αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Αλλά δεν απελπίζομαι...
Μπορώ να το γράψω και 2-3 φορές ακόμα μέχρι να κουραστώ.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν δεν κάνεις clear cache στον browser και στο λειτουργικό... δεν πρόκειται να το δεις.
> Το έχω γράψει 3 φορές έως τώρα αν θυμάμαι καλά.
> Αλλά δεν απελπίζομαι...
> Μπορώ να το γράψω και 2-3 φορές ακόμα μέχρι να κουραστώ.


Αν δοκιμάζει για το TPB τότε ακόμα και με αυτά δεν δουλεύει,  όπως είπε έκανε restart   αυτό κάνει και flushdns

----------


## miltaros

παιδια μηπως μπορω να  ζητησω υπαναχωρηση να φυγω απο την εταιρια που ειμαι? :P

----------


## Cross95

> Αν δοκιμάζει για το TPB τότε ακόμα και με αυτά δεν δουλεύει,  όπως είπε έκανε restart   αυτό κάνει και flushdns


επιβεβαιωνω και εγω πως δεν δουλεψε εβαλα τους cloudflare dns, εκανα flush dns και διαγραφη cache αλλα δεν με βαζει ουτε piratebay ουτε yify.

----------


## DiM

Με πρόλαβε και γω το flushdns  θα πρότεινα να κάνει ο φίλος γιατί σωστά φαίνονται στο screenshot.

Όχι δεν είναι λόγος για να φύγεις και να μην πληρώσεις την ρήτρα αυτός  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> επιβεβαιωνω και εγω πως δεν δουλεψε εβαλα τους cloudflare dns, εκανα flush dns και διαγραφη cache αλλα δεν με βαζει ουτε piratebay ουτε yify.


Για δες αυτο 


*Spoiler:*





https://thepiratebay.online/
https://yifytorrent.unblocked.gdn/




Ότι δεν παίζουν κάποια απλά είναι down άμα παίζουν κάποια αλλα όπως πχ το 
*Spoiler:*




https://subztv.club/


 τότε δεν έχεις εσύ πρόβλημα αλλα αυτοί.

----------


## miltaros

> Με πρόλαβε και γω το flushdns  θα πρότεινα να κάνει ο φίλος γιατί σωστά φαίνονται στο screenshot.
> 
> Όχι δεν είναι λόγος για να φύγεις και να μην πληρώσεις την ρήτρα αυτός


κριμα :P

----------


## Cross95

> Με πρόλαβε και γω το flushdns  θα πρότεινα να κάνει ο φίλος γιατί σωστά φαίνονται στο screenshot.
> 
> Όχι δεν είναι λόγος για να φύγεις και να μην πληρώσεις την ρήτρα αυτός


Μαλλον με τον παροχο εχει να κανει ετσι?

Οχι φιλε αυτο που εβαλες στο δευτερο σποιλερ δεν λειτουργει μονο αυτα στο πρωτο...

----------


## gogeta01

πρέπει να βάλεις και για ipv6 dns για να δουλέψει ή να το απενεργοποιήσεις τελείως

----------


## giorgiosgr

Εκεινος που ξερει απο υπολογιστες με καποιο τροπο θα μπει στη σελιδα που θελει.
Το θεμα ειναι οι απλοι (ασχετοι) χρηστες... Αυτους εχουν στοχο τετοιου ειδους μετρα.
Γιατι οι "ασχετοι" θα θεωρησουν οτι οι σελιδες εκλεισαν, δεν θα καταλαβαινουν τι ειναι το proxy ή το Tor, θα φοβηθουν οτι θα κολλησουν κατι, και φυσικα εαν δεν εχει υποτιτλους δεν θα δουν.

----------


## DiM

Πλακα πλακα έχει δίκιο λες να μπαίνει με IPV6 dns? τότε αλλάζει το θέμα πρέπει να το κλήσεις είτε από router η από windows. Αν και για δοκίμασε αυτό για primary DNS *2606:4700:4700::1111* και πες μας  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

1. Εννοείται ότι δηλώνετε και τους αντίστοιχους ν6 dns.
2. Δεν χρειάζεται να κλείσετε οριστικά τον ν6, αν επιλέξετε αυτή την λύση.
Αρκεί να ορίσετε στον ff, όσοι τον χρησιμοποιείται, ποια domain θέλετε να έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο με ν4 και όχι ν6.

----------


## DiM

> 1. Εννοείται ότι δηλώνετε και τους αντίστοιχους ν6 dns.
> 2. Δεν χρειάζεται να κλείσετε οριστικά τον ν6, αν επιλέξετε αυτή την λύση.
> Αρκεί να ορίσετε στον ff, όσοι τον χρησιμοποιείται, ποια domain θέλετε να έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο με ν4 και όχι ν6.


Μην τους βάζεις δύσκολα μωρέ δεν έχουν όλοι τεχνικές γνώσεις εγώ χω κλείσει το IPV6 γιατί μου κανε λαλακιες ο router με ipv6 voda και μου διέφυγε σαν πιθανότητα  :Razz:  Απλές οδηγίες να τις καταλαβαίνουν για τώρα χρειάζεται  :Smile:

----------


## Zus

> επιβεβαιωνω και εγω πως δεν δουλεψε εβαλα τους cloudflare dns, εκανα flush dns και διαγραφη cache αλλα δεν με βαζει ουτε piratebay ουτε yify.


It's just you. yts.am is up.

----------


## mdplus

Τι να τα κάνεις και τα 200Μ, τα FTTx και όλα αυτά τα καλούδια αν δεν έχεις τι να κατεβάσεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## G.F.D

Μήπως τους βοηθάτε να κλέισουν τις ''τρύπες'' με αυτά που γράφετε? :Razz:

----------


## gogeta01

> Πλακα πλακα έχει δίκιο λες να μπαίνει με IPV6 dns? τότε αλλάζει το θέμα πρέπει να το κλήσεις είτε από router η από windows. Αν και για δοκίμασε αυτό για primary DNS *2606:4700:4700::1111* και πες μας


αυτόν έχω και τον 1001 και όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά απλά πρέπει να γίνει σε κάθε συσκευή γιατί το h168N δεν έχει επιλογή για ipv6 dns

----------


## deniSun

Αρχικά...
1. Ποιος ασχολείται με τους πειρατές
και το βασικότερο
2. Τον yify/yts έπρεπε να τον κλείσουν εδώ και χρόνια οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες.
Απαίσια ποιότητα.

----------


## DiM

Εγώ χω να κατεβάσω από torrent τουλάχιστον 2-3 χρονια οτιδήποτε  :Razz:  ούτε βλέπω από αυτά τα online site ταινίες. Τα sites με τους subs έμεναν μονο με ενόχλησαν  :Evil:

----------


## iakoboss7

για το μεγεθος των αρχειων μια χαρα ποιοτητα εχει και ωραια σελιδα.
αν ειχε και 5.1 ηχο θα ηταν κομπλε.
δεν εχουν ολοι ουτε τον χρονο ουτε την συνδεση ουτε τον χωρο για 5-10gb αρχεια.

----------


## giorgosk21

> αυτόν έχω και τον 1001 και όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά απλά πρέπει να γίνει σε κάθε συσκευή γιατί το h168N δεν έχει επιλογή για ipv6 dns


Στο path: Application-->DNS Service-->DNS δεν σου έχει επιλογή; Ή είναι για κάτι άσχετο αυτό; Γιατί εμένα μου έχει κανονικά εκεί 2 πλαίσια για ipv4 και 2 για ipv6.

----------


## pelopas1

ακουστηκαμε και εξω   :Razz: 

Greek ISPs Ordered to Block 38 Domains, Including The Pirate Bay

    By Ernesto on November 9, 2018
    C: 2

News

Following a request from a local anti-piracy group, Greek Internet service providers are required to block access to The Pirate Bay, 1337x, YTS, and several other pirate sites. The order, issued by a special Government-affiliated commission, also targets several popular subtitle sites.

Copyright holders are increasingly demanding that ISPs should block access to pirate sites in order to protect their business.

As the bastion of online piracy, The Pirate Bay has become one of the main targets. The site has been blocked in roughly two-dozen countries already, mostly in Europe.

Earlier this week we reported that Romania had joined in on the action, following a court order, and only a few days later Greek Internet providers are now ordered to block the notorious torrent site as well.

The blocking request was filed this spring by the Society for the Protection of Audiovisual Works (EPOE), a local anti-piracy group which represents the interests of major Greek copyright holders.

The group filed an application with the IPPC, a special commission that falls under the Greek Ministry of Culture and Sports, which decided that ISPs must block a total of 38 domain names.

The targeted sites include The Pirate Bay, 1337x, YTS, as well as several popular local sites, such as Xrysoi, Gamatotv, and Tainiomania. With Subztv.club, Subtitles.gr, and others, subtitle sites are thrown into the mix as well.

According to the Government-affiliated commission, it is apparent that all the targeted sites are involved in large-scale copyright infringement.

The commission has set a tight deadline of 48 hours for ISPs to comply with the order. Those who fail to do so face a fine of 850 euros per day, Lawspot reports.

The order stands for three years and it specifically states that offenses committed by users are not covered.

It’s worth noting that this wasn’t the first attempt to block The Pirate Bay and other pirate sites in Greece. AEPI previously launched a civil court case, but at the time the court ruled that pirate site blocks were disproportionate and unconstitutional.

It’s questionable whether this would hold up today, though, as the EU Court of Justice ruled otherwise last year.

Whether the current blockades will help to deter piracy in a meaningful way has yet to be seen. As usual, there are several options to bypass ISP blockades, and the targeted sites themselves often offer alternative domains.

—

The full list of domain names is posted below and a copy of the order can be found here.

1. https://xrysoi.online
2. xrysoi.se
3. xrysoi.eu
4. http://gamatotv.me
5. thegmtv.org,
6. gamatotv.to
7. https: //onlinemoviestar.xyz
8. onlinemoviestar.com
9. tainies.online
10. tenies.online
11. https://tenies-online.com
12. teniesonline.ucoz.com
13. https: // oipeirates .online
14. oipeirates.eu
15. oipeirates.se
16. http://tainio-mania.com
17. tainiomania.ucoz.com
18. https: // liomen oi.com
19. moviecinema.gr
20. moviecinematv.online
21. http://tainiesonline.tv
22. https://magico.info
23. http://www.subs4free.com
24. small-industry.com
25. rnedium-industry.com
26. https://subztv.club
27. http: // www .greeksubtitles.info
28. htt : // www.subtitles.gr
29. https://thepiratebay.org
30. thepiratebay.se
31. thepiratebay.me
32. thepiratebay3.org
33. https://yts.am
34. https: //www.1337x.to
35. 1337x.st
36. 1337x.ws
37. 1337x.eu
38. 1337x.se
Tagged in:
Greece, pirate-bay

----------


## Cross95

Ενταξη τελικα ειχε να κανει με την ipv6 απλα η βλακεια ειναι πως το ουτε το ρουτερ ουτε το xbox εχουν επιλογη για ipv 6 μονο για 4 εχω και εγω εχω το h168n.

----------


## DiM

Ok ανάλογα τι απαιτήσεις έχει ο καθένας κόψε από τον router το IPV6 τότε. Τουλάχιστον οποιος διαβάζει πλέον γνωρίζει τι πρέπει να κοιτάει  :Razz:

----------


## περαστικά

σε λίγο καιρό θα ρίχνουν πρόστιμο και στους τελικούς χρήστες όπως γίνεται ήδη σε κάποιες Χώρες.

- - - Updated - - -

οι υπότιτλοι και η μετάφραση υπόκειντε στην προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας 


> Δεν νομίζω ότι ο υποτιτλισμός παραβιάζει το πνευματικό δικαιώμα της ιδιοκτησίας, εκτός και αν φυσικά αναφέρεται ρητά κάτι διαφορετικό, ειδικά όταν το πρώτοτυπο είναι σε άλλη γλώσσα. Αυτό γιατί οι υποτιτλιστές χομπίστες συγκεκριμένα, δεν είναι μεταφραστές στο επάγγελμα, η μητρική τους γλώσσα συνήθως δεν είναι η γλώσσα την οποία μεταφράζουν ενώ στο τέλος της γραφής απλά γράφουν ένα δικό τους κείμενο υποτίτλων ακούγοντας το xyz πνευματικό έργο και μεταφέροντας κατά το δοκούν την πιστότερη μετάφραση αν και μόνο αν αυτό επιζητούν. Έχω δει υποτίτλους που σχεδόν αλλάζει το νόημα ή αλλάζουν τα αστεία προς το Ελληνικότερο ή και τα σημεία αναφοράς ή ακόμα μεταφέρουν πολλά δικά τους σχόλια (ΣτΜ flag) ορισμένες φορές σε ενοχλητικό βαθμό. Οπότε θεωρώ ότι ο υπότιτλος είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από το σενάριο και φυσικά δεν έχει καμία αξία χωρίς το πρωτότυπο έργο πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας οπτικοακουστικού περιεχομένου. Το ένα δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και το άλλο, δλδ ο υπότιτλος δεν θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, το ότι μπορεί να συμβαίνει δε θα έπρεπε να σημαίνει την απαγόρευση των υποτίτλων ή εν γένει των sites που φιλοξενούν τέτοια άρχεια.

----------


## timos71

> Ενταξη τελικα ειχε να κανει με την ipv6 απλα η βλακεια ειναι πως το ουτε το ρουτερ ουτε το xbox εχουν επιλογη για ipv 6 μονο για 4 εχω και εγω εχω το h168n.


Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς παίζει στο h168n αλλά στο entry 2i έχει επιλογή για αλλαγή dns και στην καρτέλα Internet-> wan-> ptm(αν έχεις vdsl ή ATM αν έχεις adsl)_dsl και μετά βάζεις manual DNS on και συμπληρώνεις τα πεδία.

----------


## bicco

Το πραγματικό ερώτημα είναι γιατί δεν μπαίνει ακόμα κ αν δώσω καρφωτά την IP...

π.χ. για subs4free.com είναι 93.104.211.12

Δίνοντας την IP απευθείας στο address bar με κάνει redirect σε https://www και με πετάει...

----------


## gogeta01

> Στο path: Application-->DNS Service-->DNS δεν σου έχει επιλογή; Ή είναι για κάτι άσχετο αυτό; Γιατί εμένα μου έχει κανονικά εκεί 2 πλαίσια για ipv4 και 2 για ipv6.


δεν δουλεύει από εκεί θέλει lan και dhcp server εκτός αν κάνω κάτι λάθος

----------


## arasaka2077

Απλα αλλαζεις dns με αυτους της google και ξαναμπαινεις.

Επι Συριζα παρακαλω πολυ...

----------


## christhenis

> Στο path: Application-->DNS Service-->DNS δεν σου έχει επιλογή; Ή είναι για κάτι άσχετο αυτό; Γιατί εμένα μου έχει κανονικά εκεί 2 πλαίσια για ipv4 και 2 για ipv6.


Αν περαστούν εκεί οι DNS π.χ. της Google, τοτε οι συσκευές θα βλέπουν και του ISP και της Google.  Θα πρέπει να αλλαχτούν από το Netwok-> LAN -> DHCP Server . Τουλαχιστον αυτο ισχύει με το δικό μ router ΖΧΗΝ Η108Ν.  Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε ποιοι DNS χρησημοποιούνται.

----------


## cbarbas

Απορια,

συνεδριαση "μυστικη" οπως αναφερετε στο PDF ???

----------


## puffy

> Windscribe ή VPN Unlimited;;


αστο για βλακ φριδαυ. τις γιορτες περισυ ειχε βγαλει το stacksocial κουπονακι, και το windscribe το ειχα παρει στα 30.
δεν το χρησιμοποιω πολυ αλλα ειναι ok+ και εχει και dedicated για netflix και μπολικα features.

δινει και γεναιοδωρο 10 gb free αλλα οχι για ολες τις χωρες. ωστοσο για πλοηγηση χωρις κατεβασματα μια χαρα επαρκει

----------


## aiolos.01

DNS, VPN, hosts, ενα σωρό τρόποι υπάρχουν για να παρακάμψεις αυτό τον περιορισμό. Και άσε κάποιους να λένε οτι δεν δουλεύουν τα site...  :Wink:

----------


## sdragon

Έχουν δει τα μάτια μου πολλών ειδών βλακείες το τελευταίο 24ωρο. Ότι γίνεται λογοκρισία στο ίντερνετ, ότι οι υπότιτλοι δεν είναι παράνομοι, ότι εγώ είμαι ο έξυπνος και θα βρω τον τρόπο να μπαίνω κανονικά ή ότι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έγινε ή αν έχουν την δικαιοδοσία να το κάνουν. Ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε, οποιοσδήποτε διαμοιρασμός αρχείου που αποτελεί μέρος πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας του οποίου δεν κατέχουμε τη νόμιμη άδεια είναι παράνομη δραστηριότητα. Το ότι το κάνουμε λίγο πολύ όλοι μας δε σημαίνει ότι βγαίνουμε να το διατυμπανίζουμε. Σημειωτέον και ο διαμοιρασμός αρχείου υπότιτλου είναι μέρος της ταινίας-επεισοδίου και είναι παράνομος. Σε λίγα χρόνια θα μας έρχονται και πρόστιμα για το παράνομο download τέτοιων αρχείων.

----------


## balander

Ηταν δικαιο και εγινε πραξη....  :Whistle:

----------


## patrickdrd

έβαλα adguard dns στο ρούτερ, οπότε και στα σάιτ μπαίνω και έξτρα layer που κόβει διαφημίσεις έχω, χαχα, καλοοο

----------


## arasaka2077

Χωρις τορεντ εκτος αν εισαι gamer δεν θα αξιζει να βαζεις vdsl ετσι οπως το πανε.

----------


## bxenos

> Το πραγματικό ερώτημα είναι γιατί δεν μπαίνει ακόμα κ αν δώσω καρφωτά την IP...
> 
> π.χ. για subs4free.com είναι 93.104.211.12
> 
> Δίνοντας την IP απευθείας στο address bar με κάνει redirect σε https://www και με πετάει...


Virtual hosting λέγεται. Το apache πχ αφηνει πολλες διευθυνσεις url με μια physical ip. Το resolve το κανει με τις πληροφορίες που στελνει ο browser οταν ανοιξει το socket

----------


## patrickdrd

τώρα βρήκα κι αυτό:
https://www.dwrean.net/2018/11/how-t...in-greece.html

----------


## alexisnik199111

με cloudflare  einai  block

----------


## patrickdrd

κι αυτό:
https://unblocked.gdn

----------


## alexisnik199111

πειτε καναν dns που να ειναι unblock

ακυρο επρεπε να αλλαξω και τους ipv6 dns

----------


## Speedwilli

> Έχουν δει τα μάτια μου πολλών ειδών βλακείες το τελευταίο 24ωρο. Ότι γίνεται λογοκρισία στο ίντερνετ, ότι οι υπότιτλοι δεν είναι παράνομοι, ότι εγώ είμαι ο έξυπνος και θα βρω τον τρόπο να μπαίνω κανονικά ή ότι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έγινε ή αν έχουν την δικαιοδοσία να το κάνουν. Ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε, οποιοσδήποτε διαμοιρασμός αρχείου που αποτελεί μέρος πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας του οποίου δεν κατέχουμε τη νόμιμη άδεια είναι παράνομη δραστηριότητα. Το ότι το κάνουμε λίγο πολύ όλοι μας δε σημαίνει ότι βγαίνουμε να το διατυμπανίζουμε. Σημειωτέον και ο διαμοιρασμός αρχείου υπότιτλου είναι μέρος της ταινίας-επεισοδίου και είναι παράνομος. Σε λίγα χρόνια θα μας έρχονται και πρόστιμα για το παράνομο download τέτοιων αρχείων.


Ούτε δικηγόρος τους να είσουν έτσι όπως μιλάς !!! :ROFL: 
Απλά πράγματα ο κόσμος γκρινιάζει γιατί : π.χ δεν πιάνουνε τον Χ μεγάλο απατεώνα αλλά συλλαμβάνουν και μάλιστα με φαντεζί τρόπο τον καστανά της γειτονιάς γιατί δεν έχει άδεια .
Πρέπει να υπάρχει προτεραιότητα στην δικαιοσύνη  όχι ότι μας βολεύει και είναι εύκολο.
Αηδία έχει καταντήσει πλέον .
Δηλαδή αυτός που δεν έχει φράγκα τώρα θα σκάσει αυτά που δεν έχει σε συνδρομές και μέσα αναπαραγωγής ταινιών ή games . Μια ζωή η ίδια καραμέλα .

----------


## Basilhs23_

Προσωπικά πέραν από κάτι ταινίες anime και τραγούδια στο youtube και σε ορισμένες ιστοσελίδες με live stream, άντε το πολύ 1-2 φορές το έτος να χρειαστεί να μπω σε torrent sites για κατέβασμα κανενός λογισμικού. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί οτι με ενοχλεί αυτή η απόφαση, και καλά θα κάνει να υπάρχει η πειρατεία.

----------


## 21706

Η κυκλοφορία ελληνικών υποτίτλων είναι ελεύθερη.
Το subs4series το κλείσανε επειδή έχει και αγγλικούς
υπότιτλους. Ένα άλλο που έχει μόνο ελληνικούς
υπότιτλους το άφησαν ελεύθερο. Και είναι εξαιρετικό.

----------


## aiolos.01

> Έχουν δει τα μάτια μου πολλών ειδών βλακείες το τελευταίο 24ωρο. Ότι γίνεται λογοκρισία στο ίντερνετ, ότι οι υπότιτλοι δεν είναι παράνομοι, ότι εγώ είμαι ο έξυπνος και θα βρω τον τρόπο να μπαίνω κανονικά ή ότι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έγινε ή αν έχουν την δικαιοδοσία να το κάνουν. Ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε, οποιοσδήποτε διαμοιρασμός αρχείου που αποτελεί μέρος πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας του οποίου δεν κατέχουμε τη νόμιμη άδεια είναι παράνομη δραστηριότητα. Το ότι το κάνουμε λίγο πολύ όλοι μας δε σημαίνει ότι βγαίνουμε να το διατυμπανίζουμε. Σημειωτέον και ο διαμοιρασμός αρχείου υπότιτλου είναι μέρος της ταινίας-επεισοδίου και είναι παράνομος. Σε λίγα χρόνια θα μας έρχονται και πρόστιμα για το παράνομο download τέτοιων αρχείων.


Αφού το παίζεις δικηγόρος, για πες μας ποιός νόμος λέει οτι είναι παράνομοι οι fansubs; Οχι αυτοί που έχουν γίνει rip απο DVD αλλά αυτοί που έχουν φτιαχτεί απο freelance μεταφραστές.

----------


## patrickdrd

> έβαλα adguard dns στο ρούτερ, οπότε και στα σάιτ μπαίνω και έξτρα layer που κόβει διαφημίσεις έχω, χαχα, καλοοο


ερώτηση:
γίνεται να έχω static ip με αυτόματο dns;

----------


## hellenicsun

> Ούτε δικηγόρος τους να είσουν έτσι όπως μιλάς !!!
> Απλά πράγματα ο κόσμος γκρινιάζει γιατί : π.χ δεν πιάνουνε τον Χ μεγάλο απατεώνα αλλά συλλαμβάνουν και μάλιστα με φαντεζί τρόπο τον καστανά της γειτονιάς γιατί δεν έχει άδεια .
> Πρέπει να υπάρχει προτεραιότητα στην δικαιοσύνη  όχι ότι μας βολεύει και είναι εύκολο.
> Αηδία έχει καταντήσει πλέον .
> Δηλαδή αυτός που δεν έχει φράγκα τώρα θα σκάσει αυτά που δεν έχει σε συνδρομές και μέσα αναπαραγωγής ταινιών ή games . Μια ζωή η ίδια καραμέλα .


Αν θες να είσαι δίκαιος, άσε το τι συμβαίνει με τους άλλους και κοίταξε εσύ να είσαι νόμιμος και ηθικά σωστός.

Αλλά δε θα το κάνεις γιατί ούτε σε βολεύει, ούτε σου αρέσει, ούτε έχεις μάθει διαφορετικά. Κατανοητό.

Όσο για τον "δικηγόρο" παραπάνω αφενός πολύ σωστά τα γράφει κι αφετέρου σου περιγράφει μια κατάσταση που ήδη ισχύει εκτός Ελλάδας και - όπως φαίνεται - η σειρά μας έρχεται.

Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια. Πολύ σύντομα αυτές οι κουβέντες δε θα έχουν νόημα γιατί θα έχεις (εσύ ή οποίος άλλος) λάβει ένα ραβασακι που θα σου κοινοποιεί καταδικαστέα και άμεσα εκτελέσιμη απόφαση κατά σου επειδή κατέβασες το τάδε αρχείο και βέβαια δε θα ψάχνεις το δίκιο σου εδώ αλλά σε κανέναν δικηγόρο.

Αν και προσωπικά για όσες περιπτώσεις γνωρίζω, τα ραβασάκια ήταν προειδοποιητικά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αφού το παίζεις δικηγόρος, για πες μας ποιός νόμος λέει οτι είναι παράνομοι οι fansubs; Οχι αυτοί που έχουν γίνει rip απο DVD αλλά αυτοί που έχουν φτιαχτεί απο freelance μεταφραστές.


Χωρίς να έχω προσωπικά ιδέα του γιατι θεωρούνται παράνομοι, κάνω την υπόθεση πως αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι οι υπότιτλοι βασίζονται στο σενάριο το οποίο προστατεύεται.

----------


## hammered

> Δηλαδή αυτός που δεν έχει φράγκα τώρα θα σκάσει αυτά που δεν έχει σε συνδρομές και μέσα αναπαραγωγής ταινιών ή games . Μια ζωή η ίδια καραμέλα .


Φίλε το μόνο που δικαιολογείται κάπως ηθικά και νομικά εφόσον δεν έχεις χρήματα είναι η κλοπή τροφίμων προς κατανάλωση.
Οι ταινίες/σειρές/κλπ δεν είναι απαραίτητες για να ζήσεις. Μπορείς και χωρίς αυτά.
Αν θες όμως να τις δεις να πληρώσεις το αντίτιμο. Αν επιλέξεις την πειρατεία, δικαίωμα σου, αλλά μην μας λες "δεν έχω φράγκα αλλά νιώθω ότι δικαιούμαι δωρεάν ψυχαγωγία από τα έργα άλλων".




> Η κυκλοφορία ελληνικών υποτίτλων είναι ελεύθερη.


Μεταγλώτιση-μετάφραση έργου πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας χωρίς άδεια δεν είναι νόμιμη.

----------


## 21706

> Μεταγλώτιση-μετάφραση έργου πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας χωρίς άδεια δεν είναι νόμιμη.


Είναι νόμιμη, γι' αυτό δεν το έκλεισαν.

----------


## sdragon

Δεν το παίζω δικηγόρος κανενός. Μάλλον η αλήθεια πονάει. Ναι φυσικά και είναι η εύκολη λύση. Ως ένα αρχικό βήμα είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Εσένα θα σου άρεσε να σου κλέψουν ένα, οποιασδήποτε μορφής, περιεχόμενο για το οποίο έχεις δουλέψει και να το βλέπεις να διαμοιράζεται δωρεάν στο διαδίκτυο; Αν απαντήσεις ναι μάλλον δεν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή σου. Μη φοβάσαι, θα τα κλείσουν αυτά τα site απλά παίρνει χρόνο. Αν δεν υπήρχε ο παράνομος τρόπος απλά δεν θα έβλεπες το εν λόγω περιεχόμενο. Για το θέμα των υποτίτλων ισχύει ότι είναι σε γκρίζα ζώνη. Αλλά στο παρελθόν έχει κλείσει αντίστοιχο site. Αλλά παραμένει παράνομο εφόσον για να δημιουργηθεί βασίζεται σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο. Το να βγαίνει κάποιος να γκρινιάζει ότι του κόβουν την πρόσβαση σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο του θεωρείς εσύ σωστό; Ας μη κοιτάμε μόνο την πάρτη μας. Κι εγώ κατεβάζω πού και πού αλλά έχω επίγνωση του λάθους μου. Δεν κρίνω κανέναν αλλά ακούω πολλές ανακρίβειες.

----------


## Xtapodaki

Δε νομίζω να επηρεάζει πολλούς χρήστες του adslgr το συγκεκριμένο. Μόνο όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το internet αποκλειστικά για facebook και "για αυτό το σάιτ με τις ταινίες που τους έδωσε ένας φίλος" θα τα βρουν σκούρα.

----------


## aiolos.01

> Δεν το παίζω δικηγόρος κανενός. Μάλλον η αλήθεια πονάει. Ναι φυσικά και είναι η εύκολη λύση. Ως ένα αρχικό βήμα είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Εσένα θα σου άρεσε να σου κλέψουν ένα, οποιασδήποτε μορφής, περιεχόμενο για το οποίο έχεις δουλέψει και να το βλέπεις να διαμοιράζεται δωρεάν στο διαδίκτυο; Αν απαντήσεις ναι μάλλον δεν έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στη ζωή σου. Μη φοβάσαι, θα τα κλείσουν αυτά τα site απλά παίρνει χρόνο. Αν δεν υπήρχε ο παράνομος τρόπος απλά δεν θα έβλεπες το εν λόγω περιεχόμενο. Για το θέμα των υποτίτλων ισχύει ότι είναι σε γκρίζα ζώνη. Αλλά στο παρελθόν έχει κλείσει αντίστοιχο site. Αλλά παραμένει παράνομο εφόσον για να δημιουργηθεί βασίζεται σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο. Το να βγαίνει κάποιος να γκρινιάζει ότι του κόβουν την πρόσβαση σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο του θεωρείς εσύ σωστό; Ας μη κοιτάμε μόνο την πάρτη μας. Κι εγώ κατεβάζω πού και πού αλλά έχω επίγνωση του λάθους μου. Δεν κρίνω κανέναν αλλά ακούω πολλές ανακρίβειες.


Ποιά αλήθεια; Η δική σου που βασίζεται στο μυαλό σου; Σε ρώτησα να μας πείς το νόμο όχι να γράψεις παραληρηματικό κείμενο. Και μη φοβάσαι, αν τα κλείσουν θα ανοίξουν άλλα. Χρόοοοονια τώρα.  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ. Ε, ναι στα 42 δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Symos

> Είναι νόμιμη, γι' αυτό δεν το έκλεισαν.


Αυτό που λες το ξέρεις και το λες;
Δηλαδή εμένα όποιο βιβλίο μου αρέσει το αγοράζω στα αγγλικά (ή το κατεβάζω παράνομα) μετά το μεταφράζω και *αρχίζω και το διαμοιράζω* στο Internet δωρεάν;

Θα μας τρελάνετε;

- - - Updated - - -




> Αφού το παίζεις δικηγόρος, για πες μας ποιός νόμος λέει οτι είναι παράνομοι οι fansubs; Οχι αυτοί που έχουν γίνει rip απο DVD αλλά αυτοί που έχουν φτιαχτεί απο freelance μεταφραστές.


Δηλαδή εσύ δέχεσαι ότι οι υπότιτλοι που έχουν γίνει rip από DVD είναι παράνομοι αλλά αυτοί έχουν απομαγνητοφωνηθεί manually είναι νόμιμοι;
Δηλαδή μπορεί εγώ να ανεβάσω/κατεβάσω δύο αρχεία υποτίτλων με το ίδιο ακριβώς περιεχόμενο και το ένα να είναι νόμιμο και το άλλο παράνομο; Επειδή δημιουργήθηκαν με διαφορετικό τρόπο;

- - - Updated - - -

Κι επειδή θέλετε να τα ακούσετε και από δικηγόρο, ορίστε.

Ενότητα δ, "Τι περιλαμβάνει η προστασία":

"Το περιουσιακό και ηθικό δικαίωμα του μεταφραστή αφορούν ακριβώς το παράγωγο έργο, δηλαδή τη μετάφραση καθ’ εαυτή *και όχι το αρχικό μεταφραζόμενο έργο, το οποίο διατηρεί την αυτοτέλειά του* και του οποίου το νομικό καθεστώς παραμένει αυτόνομο (άρ. 2 παρ. 2 εδ. β’) [15].

Συνεπώς στο μεταφρασμένο έργο εμπεριέχονται δύο «στρώματα» δικαιωμάτων τα οποία συνυπάρχουν και συμπλέκονται το ένα με το άλλο: *τα δικαιώματα του δημιουργού του αρχικού έργου* (εφόσον αυτό προστατεύεται) και τα δικαιώματα του μεταφραστή επί του παράγωγου έργου, δηλαδή της μετάφρασης.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για την οικονομική εκμετάλλευση της μετάφρασης από έναν τρίτο (πχ. εκδότη), απαιτείται και άδεια (ή απόκτηση δικαιωμάτων) τόσο από τον δικαιούχο πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας επί του αρχικού έργου όσο και από τον μεταφραστή [16]. Ομοίως, *για μία αυτοέκδοση από τον ίδιο το μεταφραστή μετάφρασης ενός έργου τρίτου, απαιτείται άδεια (μετάφρασης και έκδοσης) από τον δικαιούχο του αρχικού έργου.*"

Δεν ξέρω πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρο θα μπορούσε να είναι.

----------


## hammered

> Είναι νόμιμη, γι' αυτό δεν το έκλεισαν.



Με πρόλαβε ο @Symos
Είναι παράνομη χωρίς άδεια του δημιουργού το αρχικού έργου. Παραθέτω και την νομοθεσία "για τους εξυπνάκηδες"
Αρ. 3 παρ.1 περ.β ν.2121/1993



```
1. Το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα δίνει στους δημιουργούς ιδίως την εξουσία (δικαίωμα) να επιτρέπουν ή να απαγορεύουν:

α) Την εγγραφή και την άμεση ή έμμεση, προσωρινή ή μόνιμη αναπαραγωγή των έργων τους με οποιοδήποτε μέσο και μορφή, εν όλω ή εν μέρει.

β) Τη μετάφραση των έργων τους.

(και συνεχίζει το άρθρο)
```

Τώρα πέρα από αυτό και επειδή κάποιοι αναρωτήθηκαν για την επιτροπή. Η όλη διαδικασία με την επιτροπή περιγράφεται στο αρ.66Ε του ν.2121/1993. Στην παράγραφο 8 λέει:



> 8. Η έναρξη της διαδικασίας ενώπιον της Επιτροπής δεν αναστέλλει ούτε επηρεάζει την άσκηση αξιώσεων για την ίδια διαφορά ενώπιον των δικαστηρίων. Αν όμως έχει ασκηθεί προσφυγή από τον ίδιο αιτούντα με το ίδιο αίτημα ενώπιον των δικαστηρίων, η υπόθεση τίθεται στο αρχείο από την Επιτροπή. *Επίσης, η έκδοση απόφασης από την Επιτροπή δεν στερεί από τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη το δικαίωμα να διεκδικήσουν την προστασία των έννομων συμφερόντων τους ενώπιον των δικαστηρίων.*


Δείτε bold. Οπότε είναι θέμα κατά πόσο οι πάροχοι θέλουν να προσφύγουν στα Δικαστήρια και να το παλέψουν.

----------


## xmperop1

Αρχισαν να κόβουν και με το Browsec που μέχρι πριν λίγο δουλεύαν όλα.

----------


## palmer

Χάνετε όλοι το πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι καταπατάται το net neutrality. Αν είναι παράνομα αυτά τα σάιτ, ας βρουν τρόπο να τα κλείσουν μέσω δικαστικών αποφάσεων. Όχι μια επιτροπή να αποφασίζει σε ποια σάιτ θα επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση. Γιατί αύριο μεθαύριο, το adslgr.com μπορεί κι αυτό να μπει σε αντίστοιχη blocklist.

----------


## sdikr

> Χάνετε όλοι το πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι καταπατάται το net neutrality. Αν είναι παράνομα αυτά τα σάιτ, ας βρουν τρόπο να τα κλείσουν μέσω δικαστικών αποφάσεων. Όχι μια επιτροπή να αποφασίζει σε ποια σάιτ θα επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση. Γιατί αύριο μεθαύριο, το adslgr.com μπορεί κι αυτό να μπει σε αντίστοιχη blocklist.


Το Net neutrality πότε του δεν είχε σκοπό την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε παράνομο υλικό.  είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα, άλλα θα μου πεις τι ψάχνω τώρα

----------


## Basilhs23_

Καλά σε κάθε σχετικό thread θα πλακώσουν οι γνωστοί "υπερασπιστές" της φτωχής εργατιάς που ο κόπος της διαμοιράζεται τζάμπα.

Αυτός που θέλει να δει κάτι δωρεάν χωρίς να πληρώσει, δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσει ούτε αν απαγορευτεί η πρόσβαση στα μέσα που του παρέχουν κάτι δωρεάν. Γιατί πολύ απλά, θα ψάξεις κάτι να το βρεις δωρεάν επειδή ακριβώς δεν θες να πληρώσεις. Την μη επιθυμία μου να πληρώσω δεν θα την αλλάξει αυτή η απαγόρευση. Οι ταινίες η μουσική οι υπότιτλοι και τα λογισμικά δεν είναι εξαρτησιογόνες ουσίες που σου προκαλούν εξάρτηση, η ζωή μπορεί να συνεχιστεί και χωρίς αυτά.

----------


## kavadias

> Χάνετε όλοι το πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι καταπατάται το net neutrality. Αν είναι παράνομα αυτά τα σάιτ, ας βρουν τρόπο να τα κλείσουν μέσω δικαστικών αποφάσεων. Όχι μια επιτροπή να αποφασίζει σε ποια σάιτ θα επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση. Γιατί αύριο μεθαύριο, το adslgr.com μπορεί κι αυτό να μπει σε αντίστοιχη blocklist.


ακριβώς αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ σημαντικότερο απ' το αν έκλεισα το δείνα ή το τάδε site υποτίτλων/ταινιών.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν το καταλάβατε μια "επιτροπή" με μια απόφαση *έκλεισε* 38 site. Και όλοι οι ISP είναι υποχρεωμένοι να υπακούσουν αλλιώς θα πληρώνουν πρόστιμα. Και μπορεί προς το παρόν επειδή είναι τελείως άσχετοι και δεν μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν το CDN απ' το hosting το blocking να γίνετε σε DNS και να παρακάμπτετε για πλάκα, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι που μπορεί να ακολουθηθούν μελλοντικά που δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα παρακάμψιμοι.

Δημιουργείται νομικό προηγούμενο για ύπαρξη blacklist sites για το ελληνικό Ίντερνετ. Η οποία αύριο-μεθαύριο μπορεί να περιέχει ότι γουστάρει η "επιτροπή" χωρίς α) να είναι υποχρεωμένη να δώσει λογαριασμό απ' ότι φαίνετε β) να δημοσιοποιήσει ιδιαίτερα τις αποφάσεις της

Θλιβερά πράγματα και το ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν ότι στο βωμό της προστασίας της οποιασδήποτε πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας πρέπει να ακολουθούντε τέτοιες ανελεύθερες πρακτικές είναι ακόμη πιο απαγοητευτικό.




> Το Net neutrality πότε του δεν είχε σκοπό την  ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε παράνομο υλικό.  είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα,  άλλα θα μου πεις τι ψάχνω τώρα


To net neutrality είναι η *αρχή* (principle) ότι οι ISP διαχειρίζονται όλα τα δεδομένα στο Διαδίκτυο ως ίσα και δεν κάνουν διακρίσεις πρόσβασης ή χρέωσης ανεξάρτητως χρήστη, περιεχομένου, πλατφόρμας, site κλπ. Αυτό περιλαμβάνει και το πειρατικό περιεχόμενο, όσο και αν σε κάποιους δεν αρέσει και γι αυτό το πολέμησαν και το καταστρατήγησαν εντέλει σε μεγάλο βαθμό. 

Για όσους θυμούνται η FCC ανάγκασε την Comcast να κόψει το throttling που έκανε στα (σε μεγάλο βαθμό διαμοιραζόμενα πειρατικά αρχεία) torrents/p2p των χρηστών της λόγω του net neutrality (2010 κάπου νομίζω) Οπότε ξέρουμε πολύ καλά για τι μιλάμε  :Wink: 
Γι αυτό η μέχρι πρότεινος πρακτική ήταν σε site παρανόμου περιεχομένου να ασκούνται νομικές κινήσεις έναντι των υπευθύνων του site για το περιέχομενο αυτό καθαυτό. Και αν και όταν αποδεικνυόταν η ενοχή τους τότε το site κατέβαινε.

----------


## sdikr

> ακριβώς αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ σημαντικότερο απ' το αν έκλεισα το δείνα ή το τάδε site υποτίτλων/ταινιών.
> 
> Σε περίπτωση που δεν το καταλάβατε μια "επιτροπή" με μια απόφαση *έκλεισε* 38 site. Και όλοι οι ISP είναι υποχρεωμένοι να υπακούσουν αλλιώς θα πληρώνουν πρόστιμα. Και μπορεί προς το παρόν επειδή είναι τελείως άσχετοι και δεν μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν το CDN απ' το hosting το blocking να γίνετε σε DNS και να παρακάμπτετε για πλάκα, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι που μπορεί να ακολουθηθούν μελλοντικά που δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα παρακάμψιμοι.
> 
> Δημιουργείται νομικό προηγούμενο για ύπαρξη blacklist sites για το ελληνικό Ίντερνετ. Η οποία αύριο-μεθαύριο μπορεί να περιέχει ότι γουστάρει η "επιτροπή" χωρίς α) να είναι υποχρεωμένη να δώσει λογαριασμό απ' ότι φαίνετε β) να δημοσιοποιήσει ιδιαίτερα τις αποφάσεις της
> 
> Θλιβερά πράγματα και το ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν ότι στο βωμό της προστασίας της οποιασδήποτε πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας πρέπει να ακολουθούντε τέτοιες ανελεύθερες πρακτικές είναι ακόμη πιο απαγοητευτικό.


Πες μου σε παρακαλώ που ακριβώς αναφέρει πως το net neutrality είναι πρόσβαση σε κάτι που δεν σου επιτρέπεται;
Αυτό που είναι απειλή για το Net Neutrality είναι   το οτι το θεωρούμε πως είναι το δικαιώμα για την πρόσβαση σε παράνομο υλικό.

----------


## kavadias

@sdikr 
διάβασε παραπάνω για τον ορισμό. Αν το site είναι παράνομο, κινούνται νομικώς διαδικασίες, μπλοκάρεται, συλλαμβάνονται οι υπεύθυνοι κλπ. κλπ.
Μαζικά μπλοκαρίσματα με αυθαίρετες αποφάσεις νεοσύστατων "αρχών" είναι κάτι άλλο, ακόμη και αν η πρόφαση είναι η "καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας".

Μεγάλα παιδιά νομίζω είμαστε και οι 2, καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφω  :Smile: 

επίσης επειδή τώρα είδα το edit σου, δεν νομίζω ότι σου είπα να μην κλείσουν τα site, ας κινήσουν τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες και ας τα κλείσουν. Αυθαίρετα μια "αρχή" να συνεδριάζει και να αποφασίζει εντός 2 μηνών απ' τη σύσταση της ότι θα "κλείσει" τα τάδε και δείνα site και οι ISP είναι υποχρεωμένοι να υπακούσουν asap, είναι ξεκάθαρη παραβίαση net neutrality (που πλέον αρχής γενομένης από ΗΠΑ, έχει καταλήξει ένα πουκάμισο αδειανό αλλά τέλος πάντων) ακριβώς λόγο του πως γίνεται και τι κινδύνους περαιτέρω ενέχει αυτό για το ελληνικό ιντερνετ.

----------


## rstone

Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει οδηγίες αλλαγής DNS στο ZTE ZXHN H168N (Nova - Forthnet)?
Πρέπει να αλλάξουν και για IPv6? 
Μπερδεύτηκα με τον οδηγό των OPEN DNS

----------


## Wonderland

> Δεν μιλάμε για σενάριο; Οι υπότιτλοι της ταινίας δεν είναι το σενάριο της ταινίας;


Όχι, δεν είναι το σενάριο της ταινίας, τι να κάνουμε... Είναι απόδοση των διαλόγων, ούτε καν copy/paste ή επί λέξει μετάφραση. Το σενάριο περιέχει περιγραφές, τεχνικούς κινηματογραφικούς όρους και άλλα πολλά. Ψάξε ένα σενάριο.

Αν κάποιος τρίτος συγκρίνει σενάριο με μεταφρασμένους υπότιτλους πολύ πιθανόν να αναφωνήσει: «καμία σχέση». Κανείς δεν θα πει «είναι το ίδιο», εκτός αν έχει προβλήματα όρασης ή βαριέται και έχει όρεξη για πλάκα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πες μου σε παρακαλώ που ακριβώς αναφέρει πως το net neutrality είναι πρόσβαση σε κάτι που δεν σου επιτρέπεται;
> Αυτό που είναι απειλή για το Net Neutrality είναι το οτι το θεωρούμε πως είναι το δικαιώμα για την πρόσβαση σε παράνομο υλικό.


Άλλο προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει: το τι είναι παράνομο και τι δεν είναι, ΔΕΝ το αποφασίζουν πέντε νοματαίοι σε... μυστική συνεδρίαση. Την πέφτουμε στον ISP που είναι ο εύκολος στόχος και δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη, και σε όποιον αρέσει. Αυτό είναι ο ορισμός της -πιθανότατα καρα-παράνομης- αυθαιρεσίας με πρόφαση τη νομιμότητα.

Είναι που είναι ήδη μπανανία η κατάσταση, αν θεωρούμε ότι η λύση βρίσκεται σε τέτοιου είδους αυταρχικές ενέργειες χωρίς κανέναν έλεγχο... μόνο χειρότερα θα γίνει.

----------


## 21706

Τον καλύτερο ιστότοπο για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους
δεν τον έκλεισαν επειδή είναι νόμιμος.

----------


## alexisnik199111

ειναι σιγουρο οτι η cloudfare εχει server dns ελλαδα? μπουρουμε να το τσεκαρουμε με καποιον τροπο?

----------


## bill2003

Off Topic





> Απορια,
> 
> συνεδριαση "μυστικη" οπως αναφερετε στο PDF ???


Αν διαβάσεις δικαστικές αποφάσεις θα δεις ότι πάντα λένε ότι το τάδε δικαστήριο σε δημόσια συνεδρίαση του! Γιατί με βάση το Σύνταγμα η δίκη είναι δημόσια (edit: Άρθρο 93, παράγραφος 2 του Συντάγματος  :Razz:  ) εκτός αν ορίζεται διαφορετικά.
Ε, γι' αυτούς μάλλον ο νόμος λέει ότι η συνεδρίαση είναι κλειστή (μυστική), δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ακροατήριο να πάω να κάτσω να ακούσω τα της "δίκης".

----------


## anonymos1982

> Όχι, δεν είναι το σενάριο της ταινίας, τι να κάνουμε... Είναι απόδοση των διαλόγων, ούτε καν copy/paste ή επί λέξει μετάφραση. Το σενάριο περιέχει περιγραφές, τεχνικούς κινηματογραφικούς όρους και άλλα πολλά. Ψάξε ένα σενάριο.
> 
> Αν κάποιος τρίτος συγκρίνει σενάριο με μεταφρασμένους υπότιτλους πολύ πιθανόν να αναφωνήσει: «καμία σχέση». Κανείς δεν θα πει «είναι το ίδιο», εκτός αν έχει προβλήματα όρασης ή βαριέται και έχει όρεξη για πλάκα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Άλλο προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει: το τι είναι παράνομο και τι δεν είναι, ΔΕΝ το αποφασίζουν πέντε νοματαίοι σε... μυστική συνεδρίαση. Την πέφτουμε στον ISP που είναι ο εύκολος στόχος και δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη, και σε όποιον αρέσει. Αυτό είναι ο ορισμός της -πιθανότατα καρα-παράνομης- αυθαιρεσίας με πρόφαση τη νομιμότητα.
> 
> Είναι που είναι ήδη μπανανία η κατάσταση, αν θεωρούμε ότι η λύση βρίσκεται σε τέτοιου είδους αυταρχικές ενέργειες χωρίς κανέναν έλεγχο... μόνο χειρότερα θα γίνει.


3 νοματαίοι βασικά, και δεν είναι καν ανεξάρτητη αρχή, είναι μια "επιτροπή". Δήθεν για την αποσυμφόρηση των δικαστηρίων αν διαβάσατε γιατί δημιουργήθηκε και έχει βγάλει τόσους μήνες 1 απόφαση (την συγκεκριμένη. Ο λόγος είναι ότι απλά τα ασφαλιστικά και όλες οι νομικές ενέργειες που έκαναν στα δικαστήρια δεν είχαν τα αποτελέσματα που ήθελαν και απλώς παρέκαμψαν τα δικαστήρια.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Τον καλύτερο ιστότοπο για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους
> δεν τον έκλεισαν επειδή είναι νόμιμος.


Και τον έκλεισαν επειδή θεωρούσαν πως χρησιμεύει στον υποτιτλισμό ταινιών;

Αμα εγώ έπαιρνα ένα λινκ που οδηγούσε σε μια ταινία (testplayer.com/deinosayroi) και το "έφτιαχνα" ετσι ωστε να μην μου την πουν ("καλησπέρα" .com/deinosayroi) πιστεύεις πως δεν θα μου το έκλειναν το σάιτ;

----------


## 21706

> Και τον έκλεισαν επειδή θεωρούσαν πως χρησιμεύει στον υποτιτλισμό ταινιών;


ΔΕΝ τον έκλεισαν.

----------


## Red Yonko

> ΔΕΝ τον έκλεισαν.

----------


## Theodore41

> Οι ταινίες/σειρές/κλπ δεν είναι απαραίτητες για να ζήσεις. Μπορείς και χωρίς αυτά.
> Αν θες όμως να τις δεις να πληρώσεις το αντίτιμο. Αν επιλέξεις την πειρατεία, δικαίωμα σου, αλλά μην μας λες "δεν έχω φράγκα αλλά νιώθω ότι δικαιούμαι δωρεάν ψυχαγωγία από τα έργα άλλων".


.
Κοίτα,το ζήτημα είναι πολύπλοκο.Από τη μιά,το έργο που δοακινείται μέσω Ιντερνετ,είναι άυλο,και έτσι οι Εταιρίες δεν χάνουν κάτι υλικό που το πλήρωσαν και κάποιοι το έκλεψαν και τώρα οι Εταιρίες δεν το έχουν,όπως το ψωμί που λες παραπάνω και που θα λείψει απ' το μπακάλη αν κάποιος το κλέψει.
Από την άλλη,και σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σου,απαγορεύεται να  δώσω την ταινία στον αδελφό μου;Στον ξάδελφο;Στον πατέρα;Στον παππού;Στο γείτονα;
Και μετά βέβαια,θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο.Γιατί ειδικά οι εταιρίες με ταινίες και μουσικές κατέχουν το προνόμιο  να ψηφίζονται νόμοι υπέρ τους, και όχι οι άλλες Εταιρίες;
Πχ.,γιατί η Stanley πχ δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να κυνηγήσει εμένα που δάνεισα τα εργαλεία της Εταιρίας που έχω, στον αδελφό μου ή στο γείτονα, και έτσι εκείνη έχασε μία πώληση;Και αυτό βέβαια ισχύει για  κάθε αντικείμενο το οποίο μπορεί να δανεισθεί.
Και τέλος,ποιός είναι αυτός που κανονίζει το χρόνο που τελειώνει η προστασία των λεγομένων δικαιωμάτων;
Κάποτε ήταν στα 50 χρόνια,αλλά τώρα έχει πάει στα 70 αν δεν απατώμαι.

----------


## hellenicsun

> 


Με VPN το βλέπεις; Αν ναι, όντως δε το έκλεισαν - απαγόρευσαν τη πρόσβαση.

----------


## 21706

> 


Κάνεις λάθος. Δεν είναι αυτός ο καλύτερος
ιστότοπος για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Κάνεις λάθος. Δεν είναι αυτός ο καλύτερος
> ιστότοπος για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.


Μην ακούσω τίποτα για greeksubtitles.gr, το subs4free "έκλεβε" από παντού υπότιτλους

- - - Updated - - -




> Με VPN το βλέπεις; Αν ναι, όντως δε το έκλεισαν - απαγόρευσαν τη πρόσβαση.


Όπα κάτσε ντάξει τώρα πιανει και σε μένα  :One thumb up:

----------


## 21706

> Μην ακούσω τίποτα για greeksubtitles.gr, το subs4free "έκλεβε" από παντού υπότιτλους


Ψάξε καλύτερα και θα το βρεις.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Ψάξε καλύτερα και θα το βρεις.


Νομίζω πως το χω ψάξει πολύ καλά

----------


## 21706

> Νομίζω πως το χω ψάξει πολύ καλά


Αν το είχες ψάξει πολύ καλά θα το είχες βρει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Αν το είχες ψάξει πολύ καλά θα το είχες βρει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.


Το λάδι θα μου βγάλεις τωρα; Απλά πέστο

----------


## Theodore41

Eχω βάλει τον Opera  στο κινητό προ πολλού,λόγω του ότι συγχρονίζει κατά κάποιον τρόπο το πλάτος του κειμένου με το μέγεθος της οθόνης.Μπορώ να βάλω κι εδώ VPN;Γιατί ψάχνω και δεν το βρίσκω.

----------


## pelopas1

απο το κειμενο που ειχα βαλει εδω χτες

The blocking request was filed this spring by the Society for the Protection of* Audiovisual* Works (EPOE), a local anti-piracy group which represents the interests of major Greek copyright holders. 

τι δουλεια εχει η αλεπου στο παζαρι?

----------


## Red Yonko

> Eχω βάλει τον Opera  στο κινητό προ πολλού,λόγω του ότι συγχρονίζει κατά κάποιον τρόπο το πλάτος του κειμένου με το μέγεθος της οθόνης.Μπορώ να βάλω κι εδώ VPN;Γιατί ψάχνω και δεν το βρίσκω.


Μιας και είπε opera, άκουσα πως με το opera μπορείς να μπαίνεις ακόμα σε αυτά τα σαιτς, είναι αλήθεια;

----------


## anonymous-root

" *Με την απόφασή της η ΕΔΠΠΙ διατάσσει τους ελληνικούς παρόχους υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου* να διακόψουν την πρόσβαση σε 38 συνολικά ονόματα χώρου (domain names), μεταξύ των οποίων τέσσερα που παραπέμπουν στο Thepiratebay και άλλες δημοφιλείς ιστοσελίδες με ταινίες, σειρές, υπότιτλους και συναφές περιεχόμενο."


Δεν κατάλαβα το _διατάσσει_. Τι φάση; Έχει δικαιοδοσία;

----------


## lx911

> " *Με την απόφασή της η ΕΔΠΠΙ διατάσσει τους ελληνικούς παρόχους υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου* να διακόψουν την πρόσβαση σε 38 συνολικά ονόματα χώρου (domain names), μεταξύ των οποίων τέσσερα που παραπέμπουν στο Thepiratebay και άλλες δημοφιλείς ιστοσελίδες με ταινίες, σειρές, υπότιτλους και συναφές περιεχόμενο."
> 
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα το _διατάσσει_. Τι φάση; Έχει δικαιοδοσία;


Πλάκα πλάκα πόσοι συνδρομητές έχουν βγάλει λεφτά στη Γερμανία με αυτά τα μετρά από τα δικαστήρια με τον νέο νόμο GDPR.

----------


## 21706

> Στείλτο σε πμ


Αν ανοίξεις το Νο2 θα δεις από πού παίρνει τους υπότιτλους.

----------


## mias

Βαρύ το πλήγμα της αλλαγής DNS Server ή VPN υπηρεσίας από πλευράς χρήστη ή και η αλλαγή Domain Name από πλευράς Server.  :Respekt:

----------


## 21706

> Αυτός που έβαλες δουλεύει.Αμα βάλεις τον ίδιο,αλλά για ταινίες,δεν δουλεύει.Μόλις το τσέκαρα με το iPad.


Λέει subs4*series*

----------


## nmavro73

Εγω μπήκα σε ολα με chrome και touch VPN. Και στους υπό τίτλους μπήκα

----------


## spiderman

> " *Με την απόφασή της η ΕΔΠΠΙ διατάσσει τους ελληνικούς παρόχους υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου* να διακόψουν την πρόσβαση σε 38 συνολικά ονόματα χώρου (domain names), μεταξύ των οποίων τέσσερα που παραπέμπουν στο Thepiratebay και άλλες δημοφιλείς ιστοσελίδες με ταινίες, σειρές, υπότιτλους και συναφές περιεχόμενο."
> 
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα το _διατάσσει_. Τι φάση; Έχει δικαιοδοσία;


https://www.opi.gr/images/library/no...ogiki_4481.pdf
https://www.opi.gr/images/library/no...42269_2018.pdf

Αν είχαν υπάρξει μεγαλύτερες αντιδράσεις τότε (μόνο κάποιοι πάροχοι το έκαναν θέμα στους αρμόδιους φορείς και επειδή έμπλεκε και με το net neutrality) ίσως να είχε περάσει σε πιο χαλαρή μορφή (συμβουλευτικός ρόλος στην ΕΔΠΠΙ και εκτελεστικός στα δικαστήρια). Γενικά όμως έπρεπε να γίνει κάτι λόγω ΕΕ.

----------


## mias

Με απλό DNS change ή ADD στο DNS lookup table του router σου 8.8.8.8 και 8.8.4.4 (Google) μπήκες. Άσε που έχουν και καλύτερο χρόνο απόκρισης από τους ISP DNS servers.

ZXHN H168N
Configuration
Choose and Add at ->Local Network -> DNS -> IPV4DNS1 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 e.t.c


Για το σπίτι πάντα στην δουλειά πρέπει να μιλήσετε με τους ADMIN μην χάσετε την σύνδεση σας και ενδόμυχα τα ακούω.  :ROFL:

----------


## Theodore41

> Εγω μπήκα σε ολα με chrome και touch VPN. Και στους υπό τίτλους μπήκα


Eγώ έβαλα το extension VPN στον Chrome,αλλά δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## christhenis

Και το liomenoi.com αλλαξε καταληξη και σε κανει redirect αλλου. Συνεπως, οσα απο αυτα τα sites ειναι ελληνικα, σίγουρα θα αλλάξουν ολα.

----------


## YAziDis

> Μιας και είπε opera, άκουσα πως με το opera μπορείς να μπαίνεις ακόμα σε αυτά τα σαιτς, είναι αλήθεια;


Σας το χω γραψει σχεδον στην αρχη του θεματος. Κατεβαζετε opera, ενεργοποιειτε στις τυθμισεις το ενσωματωμένο vpn, και μπαινεται. Μετα σε οποια σελιδα θες να μπεις μπορεις να το κανεις on/off. Εμφανιζεται και κουμπακι μετα στο address bar.
Οσοι ειδικα εχουν laptops ας κανουν ενα καλο στον εαυτο τους και αναξαρτητα απ οτι γινεται και ας βαλουν τον opera και για θεμα μπαταριας.

----------


## hemlock

Mε Nova και OpenDNS δεν έχω πρόβλημα (ακόμα)...

----------


## Red Yonko

> Αν ανοίξεις το Νο2 θα δεις από πού παίρνει τους υπότιτλους.


Αν λες το xsubs, συλληπητηρια...

- - - Updated - - -




> Σας το χω γραψει σχεδον στην αρχη του θεματος. Κατεβαζετε opera, ενεργοποιειτε στις τυθμισεις το ενσωματωμένο vpn, και μπαινεται. Μετα σε οποια σελιδα θες να μπεις μπορεις να το κανεις on/off. Εμφανιζεται και κουμπακι μετα στο address bar.
> Οσοι ειδικα εχουν laptops ας κανουν ενα καλο στον εαυτο τους και αναξαρτητα απ οτι γινεται και ας βαλουν τον opera και για θεμα μπαταριας.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## spiderman

> Με απλό DNS change ή ADD στο DNS lookup table του router σου 8.8.8.8 και 8.8.4.4 (Google) μπήκες. Άσε που έχουν και καλύτερο χρόνο απόκρισης από τους ISP DNS servers.


Για να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, μάλλον ο πάροχος δεν έχει στήσει σωστά τον DNS server του.
Κάνε μια μέτρηση με το https://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm για να σιγουρευτείς ποιος έχει καλύτερους χρόνους.

----------


## nmavro73

> Eγώ έβαλα το extension VPN στον Chrome,αλλά δεν δουλεύει.


Ε βαλε αυτο τότε

----------


## galotzas

> ειναι σιγουρο οτι η cloudfare εχει server dns ελλαδα? μπουρουμε να το τσεκαρουμε με καποιον τροπο?


Ναι εχει datacenter στην αθηνα
cloudflare.gr-ix.gr (176.126.38.5)

----------


## 21706

> Αν λες το xsubs, συλληπητηρια...


Αν δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις πράγματι χρειάζεσαι συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## mias

> Για να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, μάλλον ο πάροχος δεν έχει στήσει σωστά τον DNS server του.
> Κάνε μια μέτρηση με το https://www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm για να σιγουρευτείς ποιος έχει καλύτερους χρόνους.


Η Cloudflare είναι γρηγορότερη...  :Razz:  (1.1.1.1 1.0.0.1)

----------


## YAziDis

Δεν είναι όλοι οι dns για όλους. Προφανώς μπορείς όπως είπε και το παλικάρι πιο πάνω να κάνεις το test DNS Benchmark για να δει κανείς ποιος είναι ο γρηγορότερος. Εγώ που είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη, του GRNet είναι ο γρηγορότερος, ενώ της cloudflare ούτε που φαίνονται στην πρώτη 10άδα.

----------


## mias

> Δεν είναι όλοι οι dns για όλους. Προφανώς μπορείς όπως είπε και το παλικάρι πιο πάνω να κάνεις το test DNS Benchmark για να δει κανείς ποιος είναι ο γρηγορότερος. Εγώ που είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη, του GRNet είναι ο γρηγορότερος, ενώ της cloudflare ούτε που φαίνονται στην πρώτη 10άδα.


Πολύ σωστά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Red Yonko

> Αν δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις πράγματι χρειάζεσαι συλλυπητήρια.


Ξέρω γω πριν λιγο είπα πως το subs4free κλέβει από παντού αλλά τέσπα..

----------


## Zer0c00L

αργά ή γρήγορα όλες οι ιστοσελίδες που έχουν υπότιτλους (αφού είναι παράνομοι καθώς δεν έχουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) θα τους απαγορευτεί η πρόσβαση σε δεύτερο χρόνο (η επιτροπή είπε θα έχει και συνέχεια)
αντί να παρακαλάτε να μείνουν σε επίπεδο IP/DNS οι πάροχοι και να μην προχωρήσουν στην "άλλη" μέθοδο που λέγεται DPI (ξέρω είναι παράνομο τώρα αλλά αργά ή γρήγορα θα βρουν την δικαιολογία να το περάσουν)
η πίτα που λέγεται "διασκέδαση" και περιλαμβάνει τις σειρές/ταινίες έχει πολύ χρήμα για να το αφήσουν στους παράνομους
έτσι ετοιμαστείτε σιγά σιγά να πληρώνεται συνδρομές σε διαφορετικούς παρόχους υπηρεσιών για να δείτε τις σειρές/ταινίες που θέλετε.
γιατί αυτό έρχεται σιγά σιγά καθώς το δωρεάν παύει να υπάρχει...

----------


## zaranero

Νομιζω θα δοκιμασω αυτο οταν εχω το χρονο

https://www.sordum.org/7952/dns-jumper-v2-1/

και μια συλλογη απο τετοια εργαλεια :

https://helpdeskgeek.com/free-tools-...dows-reviewed/


Εαν χρησιμοποιητε κατι αντιστοιχο πειτε γιατι δεν εχω πειρα απο αυτα.

----------


## hammered

> Δημιουργείται νομικό προηγούμενο για ύπαρξη blacklist sites για το ελληνικό Ίντερνετ. Η οποία αύριο-μεθαύριο μπορεί να περιέχει ότι γουστάρει η "επιτροπή" χωρίς α) να είναι υποχρεωμένη να δώσει λογαριασμό απ' ότι φαίνετε β) να δημοσιοποιήσει ιδιαίτερα τις αποφάσεις της


Όχι δεν μπορεί να κάνει ότι γουστάρει η αρμόδιοτητα και οι εξουσίες της περιγράφονται στο  αρ.66Ε του ν.2121/1993




> @sdikr 
> διάβασε παραπάνω για τον ορισμό. Αν το site είναι παράνομο, κινούνται νομικώς διαδικασίες, μπλοκάρεται, συλλαμβάνονται οι υπεύθυνοι κλπ. κλπ.
> Μαζικά μπλοκαρίσματα με αυθαίρετες αποφάσεις νεοσύστατων "αρχών" είναι κάτι άλλο, ακόμη και αν η πρόφαση είναι η "καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας".


Προβλεπόμενη και νόμιμη διαδικασία είναι και αυτή που ακολουθήθηκε. Δεν είναι αυθαίρετη. Σύμφωνα με το νόμο λειτούργησαν. Δες το παραπάνω link.




> Τον καλύτερο ιστότοπο για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους
> δεν τον έκλεισαν επειδή είναι νόμιμος.


Είναι η 3η ή 4η φορά που το λές. ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ. Δεν είναι νόμιμοι οι υπότιτλοι χωρίς άδεια. Σου το έχουμε αποδείξει με στοιχεία νομικά τόσο εγώ όσο και ο Symos σε προηγούμενο comment στο ίδιο thread.
Comment δικό μου: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post6486145
Comment του Symos: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...18#post6486118

Το ότι δεν έκλεισαν δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι νόμιμοι. Μάλλον δεν τους είχαν πάρει χαμπάρι να τους βάλουν και αυτούς στην λίστα.




> .
> Κοίτα,το ζήτημα είναι πολύπλοκο.Από τη μιά,το έργο που δοακινείται μέσω Ιντερνετ,είναι άυλο,και έτσι οι Εταιρίες δεν χάνουν κάτι υλικό που το πλήρωσαν και κάποιοι το έκλεψαν και τώρα οι Εταιρίες δεν το έχουν,όπως το ψωμί που λες παραπάνω και που θα λείψει απ' το μπακάλη αν κάποιος το κλέψει.
> Από την άλλη,και σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σου,απαγορεύεται να  δώσω την ταινία στον αδελφό μου;Στον ξάδελφο;Στον πατέρα;Στον παππού;Στο γείτονα;
> Και μετά βέβαια,θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο.Γιατί ειδικά οι εταιρίες με ταινίες και μουσικές κατέχουν το προνόμιο  να ψηφίζονται νόμοι υπέρ τους, και όχι οι άλλες Εταιρίες;
> Πχ.,γιατί η Stanley πχ δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να κυνηγήσει εμένα που δάνεισα τα εργαλεία της Εταιρίας που έχω, στον αδελφό μου ή στο γείτονα, και έτσι εκείνη έχασε μία πώληση;Και αυτό βέβαια ισχύει για  κάθε αντικείμενο το οποίο μπορεί να δανεισθεί.
> Και τέλος,ποιός είναι αυτός που κανονίζει το χρόνο που τελειώνει η προστασία των λεγομένων δικαιωμάτων;
> Κάποτε ήταν στα 50 χρόνια,αλλά τώρα έχει πάει στα 70 αν δεν απατώμαι.


Συγκρίνεις άυλα με υλικά αντικείμενα.
Στα υλικά αντικείμενα έχω το δικαίωμα κυριότητας πάνω τους που μου επιτρέπει να τα μεταβιβάσω σε τρίτον ή να τα παραχωρήσω προς χρήση από τρίτον, παράλληλα χάνοντας το υλικό αντικείμενο από τα χέρια μου. Έτσι λειτουργεί το θέμα με τα εργαλεία που λες.
Στα άυλα αντικείμενα (μουσική/ταινίες/λογισμικό/κλπ) έχεις το ίδιο πράγμα εφόσον ενσωματώνονται σε υλικό φορέα. Οπότε μεταβιβάζεις τον υλικό φορέα και χάνεις εσύ το δικαίωμα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν ισχύει όταν το λογισμικό βρίσκεται μεν σε υλικό φορέα, αλλά ζητάει και ενεργοποιήση που συνδέεται με το μηχάνημα σου και δεν μπορείς να τα ξαναενεργοποιήσεις.
Αλλά αν ποτέ αποκτήσεις πχ κάποιο τραγούδι *νόμιμα* σε άυλη μορφή (πχ itunes) τότε υπάρχουν όροι κάτω από τους οποίους το αποκτάς και στους οποίους συμφώνησες. Αυτοί οι όροι δεν σου επιτρέπουν να κάνεις ότι θες με το αντίγραφο που "αγόρασες" (μάλλον "νοίκιασες").
Τα άυλα αντικείμενα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας δεν είναι αληθινή ιδιοκτησία.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Τα άυλα αντικείμενα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας δεν είναι αληθινή ιδιοκτησία.



Στη περίπτωση αγοράς ενός μουσικού κομματιού ή ταινίας ή εφαρμογής με τη πληρωμή αποκτούμε το δικαίωμα χρήσης (..κι αυτό υπό όρους) και όχι κτήσης.

Πρόκειται για ενοικίαση ή συνδρομή επ' αόριστον.

----------


## DiM

Βρε χαλαρώστε κανονικα πρεπει να κεράσουμε έναν καφέ την επιτροπή και τους παρόχους που κλείδωσαν μονο τους DNS και με μια απλή αλλαγή έχουμε ξανά πρόσβαση στα πάντα. 

Σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες τους έρχεται χαρτάκι σπίτι με πρόστιμα και εάν θυμάμαι καλά μετά από μερικές φορες κόψιμο του internet. Εδώ είμαστε ΚΑΛA και αργούν να πάρουν μετρα γιατί ok ελλάδα στα πάντα έρχονται με καθυστέρηση αρκετων ετών όπως και το γρήγορο internet βεβαια  :Whistle: 

Όσο για τις σελίδες με ταινίες δε το κάνουν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους έτσι? μέσα σε μερικές μέρες θα αγοράσουν νέα domain για τους n00bs τεχνολογικά  :Razz:

----------


## Symos

> Συγκρίνεις άυλα με υλικά αντικείμενα.
> Στα υλικά αντικείμενα έχω το δικαίωμα κυριότητας πάνω τους που μου επιτρέπει να τα μεταβιβάσω σε τρίτον ή να τα παραχωρήσω προς χρήση από τρίτον, παράλληλα χάνοντας το υλικό αντικείμενο από τα χέρια μου. Έτσι λειτουργεί το θέμα με τα εργαλεία που λες.
> Στα άυλα αντικείμενα (μουσική/ταινίες/λογισμικό/κλπ) έχεις το ίδιο πράγμα εφόσον ενσωματώνονται σε υλικό φορέα. Οπότε μεταβιβάζεις τον υλικό φορέα και χάνεις εσύ το δικαίωμα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν ισχύει όταν το λογισμικό βρίσκεται μεν σε υλικό φορέα, αλλά ζητάει και ενεργοποιήση που συνδέεται με το μηχάνημα σου και δεν μπορείς να τα ξαναενεργοποιήσεις.
> Αλλά αν ποτέ αποκτήσεις πχ κάποιο τραγούδι *νόμιμα* σε άυλη μορφή (πχ itunes) τότε υπάρχουν όροι κάτω από τους οποίους το αποκτάς και στους οποίους συμφώνησες. Αυτοί οι όροι δεν σου επιτρέπουν να κάνεις ότι θες με το αντίγραφο που "αγόρασες" (μάλλον "νοίκιασες").
> Τα άυλα αντικείμενα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας δεν είναι αληθινή ιδιοκτησία.


Πολύ σωστά. Να συμπληρώσω και τον ουσιαστικό λόγο για τον οποίο υπάρχει αυτή η διαφοροποίηση.

Όταν έχω ένα υλικό αντικείμενο, είναι δικαίωμά μου να το χαρίσω/δανείσω στον γείτονα ή όποιον άλλον θέλω. Αν όμως του το δανείσω, τότε το έχει αυτός και σταματάω να το έχω εγώ. Δεν μπορούμε ταυτόχρονα να το χρησιμοποιούμε και οι δύο.

Αντίθετα, τα άυλα πράγματα δεν χρειάζεται να τα δώσω σε κανέναν. Τα αντιγράφω και μετά τα έχουμε και οι δύο. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά. Και να ήταν δύο, καλά θα ήταν. Αλλά μπορώ να τα αντιγράψω, να τα διαμοιράσω και να τα αποκτήσει όλος ο πλανήτης. 

Πέρα από αυτό, το μόνο που θέλω να σημειώσω/"διαφωνήσω" σχετικά με αυτά που λέει ο φίλος hammered είναι πως κάτι που είναι νόμιμο, δεν είναι απαραίτητα και σωστό.
Ναι, προφανώς όλη αυτή η διαδικασία δεν έγινε αυθαίρετα, προφανώς προβλέπονται νομικά οι εξουσίες της επιτροπής. Απλά κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν αυτοί οι νόμοι.

Ναι, η πειρατεία είναι παράνομη (ναι, και οι υπότιτλοι, έλεος) αλλά, όπως έχουν πει κι άλλοι, οι νόμοι θα έπρεπε να αφορούν αυτούς που παρανομούν. Ας κλείσουν τα site αφού παρανομούν, ας βάλουν πρόστιμα σε όσους κατεβάζουν παράνομο περιεχόμενο (αν και έχω αντιρρήσεις σε αυτό υπό το πρίσμα της ιδιωτικότητας). Αλλά δεν μπορούν να περιορίζουν την πρόσβασή μου σε ένα site με το πρόσχημα ότι εκεί λαμβάνουν χώρα παρανομίες. Εγώ ούτε έχω, ούτε θα παρανομήσω ρε φίλε, τι ζόρι τραβάς; Είναι σαν αυτό που είπα πριν, να μου απαγορέψουν να πηγαίνω σε μια περιοχή με το πρόσχημα ότι εκεί ανθεί η παρανομία, άρα για να πηγαίνω κι εγώ εκεί, μάλλον θα παρανομήσω.

----------


## minas

> Το Net neutrality πότε του δεν είχε σκοπό την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε παράνομο υλικό.  είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα, άλλα θα μου πεις τι ψάχνω τώρα


Αυτή η προσέγγιση είναι λίγο κοντόφθαλμη. Στις προηγούμενες σελίδες της συζήτησης περιγράφονται τρόποι παράκαμψης του κλειδώματος. Είναι πολύ απλό κάποιος καλοθελητής να αποταθεί στην επιτροπή για να απαγορέψει την πρόσβαση στο adsgr, επειδή διευκολύνει την πρόσβαση σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο, ειδικά εφόσον στην απόφαση είδαμε ότι η επιτροπή δεν παρείχε δικά της τεκμήρια, αλλά αναφέρεται σε αυτά που παρείχαν οι καταγγέλοντες.
Ένα δικαστήριο θα απαιτούσε οπωσδήποτε να φανεί ότι έχουν εξαντληθεί πρώτα τα λιγότερο ακραία μέσα, και πρωτίστως ότι έχει γίνει εύλογη προσπάθεια να διακοπεί η φιλοξενία του παράνομου υλικού πριν καταλήξουμε σε περιορισμό πρόσβασης από τους παρόχους. Μάλιστα στο παρελθόν, δικαστήριο είχε αρνηθεί αυτό το μέτρο στην ΑΕΠΙ λόγω επίδρασης δυσανάλογης προς την παράβαση.

Είναι μυωπικό να σταθούμε σε αυτή την μία απόφαση. Ο κίνδυνος είναι ότι η διαδικασία επιδέχεται κατάχρηση και πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπουν πρόσθετες δικλείδες ασφαλείας. Η δύναμη του καθορισμού ποιών τμημάτων του internet απαγορεύεται να βλέπουν οι Έλληνες, δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται απλά στα χέρια μιας τριμελούς επιτροπής. Αν θεωρείται ότι τα δικαστήρια αργούν να πάρουν αποφάσεις, ας ενισχυθούν τα δικαστήρια. Μία τέτοια απόφαση είναι επιπόλαιο να λαμβάνεται σε fast-track.




> Κι άλλοι δύο νόμιμοι ιστότοποι για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους:
> 
> Edit: [ Διαγραφή αμφιλεγόμενων links ]
> 
> Το να λέμε ότι όλους αυτούς δεν τους πήρε
> χαμπάρι η επιτροπή είναι σκέτη ανοησία.


Μόνο εσύ ισχυρίζεσαι ότι δεν τους πήρε χαμπάρι. Και η ίδια η απόφαση λέει ότι δράση ελήφθη μόνο για τους ιστοτόπους που ζητήθηκε από τους καταγγέλοντες.
Μάλιστα κατατέθηκαν τεκμήρια για σελίδες που δεν αναφέρονταν ρητά στο αίτημα, για τα τις οποίες η επιτροπή δεν έλαβε δράση.
Η διανομή υποτίτλων χωρίς άδεια του ιδιοκτήτη του αρχικού έργου είναι παράνομη. Ο νόμος είναι σαφής και παρατέθηκε νωρίτερα.

----------


## 21706

> Μόνο εσύ ισχυρίζεσαι ότι δεν τους πήρε χαμπάρι.


Μάλλον δεν παρακολουθείς προσεχτικά το νήμα.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Το xsubs.tv δεν κλέβει από πουθενά.


Πω ρε φίλε.... αφού δεν κλέβει από πουθενά τότε αναγκαστικά έχει λιγότερα αποτελέσματα απότι έχει το subs4free που κλέβει απο παντού. 10 φορές το χω πει μέχρι στιγμής. 

subs4free = xsubs.tv + πόσα άλλα, κατανοητό;

----------


## minas

> Μάλλον δεν παρακολουθείς προσεχτικά το νήμα.


Θα τσιμπήσω.
Εάν δεν τρολλάρεις, απάντησε απλά σε αυτά:
1. Νομίζεις ότι ο νόμος που παρατέθηκε αφήνει παραθυράκι νομιμότητας;
2. Η απόφαση της επιτροπής ήταν μόνο για τις σελίδες που της ζητήθηκε (και μάλιστα όχι όλες). Ισχυρίζεσαι ότι όλο το υπόλοιπο internet "ξέφυγε" από την επιτροπή επειδή είναι νόμιμο?

----------


## 21706

> Πω ρε φίλε.... αφού δεν κλέβει από πουθενά τότε αναγκαστικά έχει λιγότερα αποτελέσματα απότι έχει το subs4free που κλέβει απο παντού. 10 φορές το χω πει μέχρι στιγμής. 
> subs4free = xsubs.tv + πόσα άλλα, κατανοητό;


Ναι έχει λιγότερα αποτελέσματα από το subs4free που το
έχουν κλείσει. Δεν είπε κανείς το αντίθετο.

----------


## hammered

> Πέρα από αυτό, το μόνο που θέλω να σημειώσω/"διαφωνήσω" σχετικά με αυτά που λέει ο φίλος hammered είναι πως κάτι που είναι νόμιμο, δεν είναι απαραίτητα και σωστό.
> Ναι, προφανώς όλη αυτή η διαδικασία δεν έγινε αυθαίρετα, προφανώς προβλέπονται νομικά οι εξουσίες της επιτροπής. Απλά κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν αυτοί οι νόμοι.


Συμφωνώ.




> Ναι, η πειρατεία είναι παράνομη (ναι, και οι υπότιτλοι, έλεος) αλλά, όπως έχουν πει κι άλλοι, οι νόμοι θα έπρεπε να αφορούν αυτούς που παρανομούν. Ας κλείσουν τα site αφού παρανομούν, ας βάλουν πρόστιμα σε όσους κατεβάζουν παράνομο περιεχόμενο (αν και έχω αντιρρήσεις σε αυτό υπό το πρίσμα της ιδιωτικότητας). Αλλά δεν μπορούν να περιορίζουν την πρόσβασή μου σε ένα site με το πρόσχημα ότι εκεί λαμβάνουν χώρα παρανομίες. Εγώ ούτε έχω, ούτε θα παρανομήσω ρε φίλε, τι ζόρι τραβάς; Είναι σαν αυτό που είπα πριν, να μου απαγορέψουν να πηγαίνω σε μια περιοχή με το πρόσχημα ότι εκεί ανθεί η παρανομία, άρα για να πηγαίνω κι εγώ εκεί, μάλλον θα παρανομήσω.


Εμ και πως προτείνεις να κλείσεις παράνομους ιστότοπους χωρίς να μπλοκάρεις την πρόσβαση σε αυτούς;
Γίνεται στάθμιση δικαιωμάτων. Εν προκειμένω το δικαίωμα των δημιουργών είναι σαφώς υπέρτερο από το γενικό δικαίωμα μας προς πληροφόρηση (δλδ να μπαίνουμε στο site για να δούμε απλά τι έχει, χωρίς να κατεβάζουμε περιεχόμενο).

Το παράδειγμα σου ότι η απαγόρευση να μπαίνεις σε site είναι παρόμοια με την απαγόρευση να πηγαίνεις σε κάποια περιοχή είναι ατυχές. Η απαγόρευση σε site προσομοιάζει καλύτερα με σφράγιση καταστήματος λόγω παρανομιών, πχ φορολογικών παραβάσεων ή με το να σφραγίζουν ένα σπίτι. Η ιστοσελίδα δεν είναι δημόσιος χώρος, ανήκει σε κάποιον. Και του την "σφραγίζουν"-κλείνουν.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Ναι έχει λιγότερα αποτελέσματα από το subs4free που το
> έχουν κλείσει. Δεν είπε κανείς το αντίθετο.


Τι ειναι αυτά που λες; Ανοιχτό ειναι

----------


## Panas34

Από την εποχή του Napster, πριν ακριβώς 20 χρόνια ακούμε για κυνήγι μαγισσών, ότι όλα θα γίνουν συνδρομητικά κλπ. Προφανώς και είναι παράνομο και το κατέβασμα ταινιών και οι υπότιτλοι, ακόμα και η φωτοτυπία που βγάζω από ένα βιβλίο. Μη ξεχνάμε ωστόσο ότι ο νομοθέτης έχει αναγνωρίσει το φαινόμενο της πειρατείας και για αυτό ένα ποσοστό από τις πωλήσεις των διαφόρων οπτικοακουστικών μέσων ακόμα και από το φωτοτυπικό χαρτί πηγαίνει στους δημιουργούς. Οι υποτιθέμενες απώλειες εσόδων που ανακοινώνονται είναι απολύτως ανακριβείς, λες και όσοι κατεβάζουμε μια ταινία ή μια σειρά ή ένα πρόγραμμα για PC θα τρέξουμε να το αγοράσουμε αν δε μπορούμε να το βρούμε δωρεάν. Η βιομηχανία του θεάματος παγκοσμίως είτε αφορά μουσική, τηλεόραση, κινηματογράφο ή αθλητισμό είναι πιο μεγάλη από ποτέ και πιθανότατα έχει ευνοηθεί και όχι το αντίθετο από την πειρατεία. Αυτά για το ηθικό μέρος του θέματος γιατί βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το παίζουν βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως.

----------


## Wonderland

Καλά, δεν κρατιέστε με τίποτα να τα πείτε μεταξύ σας μέσω PM; Μου αρέσει που κάθε φορά σε παρόμοια θέματα υπάρχουν αυτοί που αμέσως θα πουν «ευχαριστούμε ΑΕΠΙ, FBI κλπ. για τα links». Τώρα έχουμε και αυτούς που δίνουν links. Για να σας προλάβω, το «άμα θέλουν τα βρίσκουν» είναι άσχετο, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτή η προσέγγιση είναι λίγο κοντόφθαλμη. Στις προηγούμενες σελίδες της συζήτησης περιγράφονται τρόποι παράκαμψης του κλειδώματος. Είναι πολύ απλό κάποιος καλοθελητής να αποταθεί στην επιτροπή για να απαγορέψει την πρόσβαση στο adsgr, επειδή διευκολύνει την πρόσβαση σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο, ειδικά εφόσον στην απόφαση είδαμε ότι η επιτροπή δεν παρείχε δικά της τεκμήρια, αλλά αναφέρεται σε αυτά που παρείχαν οι καταγγέλοντες.
> Ένα δικαστήριο θα απαιτούσε οπωσδήποτε να φανεί ότι έχουν εξαντληθεί πρώτα τα λιγότερο ακραία μέσα, και πρωτίστως ότι έχει γίνει εύλογη προσπάθεια να διακοπεί η φιλοξενία του παράνομου υλικού πριν καταλήξουμε σε περιορισμό πρόσβασης από τους παρόχους. Μάλιστα στο παρελθόν, δικαστήριο είχε αρνηθεί αυτό το μέτρο στην ΑΕΠΙ λόγω επίδρασης δυσανάλογης προς την παράβαση.
> 
> Είναι μυωπικό να σταθούμε σε αυτή την μία απόφαση. Ο κίνδυνος είναι ότι η διαδικασία επιδέχεται κατάχρηση και πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπουν πρόσθετες δικλείδες ασφαλείας. Η δύναμη του καθορισμού ποιών τμημάτων του internet απαγορεύεται να βλέπουν οι Έλληνες, δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται απλά στα χέρια μιας τριμελούς επιτροπής. Αν θεωρείται ότι τα δικαστήρια αργούν να πάρουν αποφάσεις, ας ενισχυθούν τα δικαστήρια. Μία τέτοια απόφαση είναι επιπόλαιο να λαμβάνεται σε fast-track.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Στους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ θα δεις οτι αναφέρεται στους όρους χρήσης οτι δεν επιτρέπονται συζητήσεις για παράνομο λογισμικό και άλλες παράνομες δραστηριότητες,   το πως θα αλλάξει κάποιος dns δεν είναι κάτι παράνομο  όποτε και δεν μπορεί να απαγορευτεί, όπως και τα p2p σαν τεχνολογία.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Πω ρε φίλε.... αφού δεν κλέβει από πουθενά τότε αναγκαστικά έχει λιγότερα αποτελέσματα απότι έχει το subs4free που κλέβει απο παντού. 10 φορές το χω πει μέχρι στιγμής. 
> 
> subs4free = xsubs.tv + πόσα άλλα, κατανοητό;


Μην παίρνεις σαν δεδομένο το ότι υπάρχει στο ένα υπάρχει και στο άλλο αφού κλέβει. 
Ειδικά παλαιότεροι υπότιτλοι δεν υπάρχουν στο subs4series ή βρίσκεις μόνο κάποιους διάσπαρτους. Γενικά χάος.

Το subs4free τώρα, που είναι και αυτό που μπλόκαραν, έχει υπότιτλους ταινιών και όχι σειρών. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ τον δυο που τσακώνεστε..  :Razz:

----------


## minas

> Στους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ θα δεις οτι αναφέρεται στους όρους χρήσης οτι δεν επιτρέπονται συζητήσεις για παράνομο λογισμικό και άλλες παράνομες δραστηριότητες,   το πως θα αλλάξει κάποιος dns δεν είναι κάτι παράνομο  όποτε και δεν μπορεί να απαγορευτεί, όπως και τα p2p σαν τεχνολογία.


Μ' αρέσει που κάνεις quote και μετά αποφεύγεις εντελώς αυτό που είπα... Θα χαιρόμουν να το αναδιατυπώσω, εάν πίστευα ότι θα έκανες τον κόπο να το διαβάσεις, αλλά όσο το διαβάζω τόσο βλέπω ότι μόνο συνειδητά μπορείς να κάνεις ότι δεν το κατάλαβες. Long live net neutrality και πάμε παρακάτω...

----------


## Rage

Κάπου ξέφυγε το θέμα.....ας επιληφθούν οι admin μπας και σώσουν τη κατάσταση.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Περίεργο... Πριν τα κλείσουν μπορούσα να τα ανοίξω
> στον FF χωρίς γνώσεις δικτύου. Αν εννοείς το vpn
> μπορώ να τα ανοίξω με τον opera.


Googlαρετο και μετά ανοιγε το. Εμένα ετσι μονο δουλευει

----------


## sdikr

> Μ' αρέσει που κάνεις quote και μετά αποφεύγεις εντελώς αυτό που είπα... Θα χαιρόμουν να το αναδιατυπώσω, εάν πίστευα ότι θα έκανες τον κόπο να το διαβάσεις, αλλά όσο το διαβάζω τόσο βλέπω ότι μόνο συνειδητά μπορείς να κάνεις ότι δεν το κατάλαβες. Long live net neutrality και πάμε παρακάτω...


Ξαναλέω λοιπόν,  δεν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ζητήσει το μπλοκάρισμα του adslgr γιατί δίνει οδηγίες για το πως θα αλλάξεις dns ή πώς θα βάλεις κάποιο vpn,  αυτό γιατί δεν είναι κάτι παράνομο,  αν αφήναμε τις συζητήσεις για παράνομο λογισμικό - υλικό τότε ναι θα μπορούσε.


Για να μπορέσει αυτή η επιτροπή να ζητήσει το μπλοκάρισμα θα πρέπει  να έχει και κάποιο σοβαρό λόγο,  όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, ζητήσανε να μπλοκάρουν και άλλες σελίδες και εκεί η επιτροπή δεν έδωσε το οκ.
Δεν έκοψε κάποιον που να είχε καταλάθος κάποιο λίνκ, χωρίς να γίνει πρώτα επικοινωνία με τον κάτοχο της σελίδας για να το κατεβάσει ο ίδιος.
έκοψε κάποιους που όπως αναφέρει το μόνο που είχανε ήταν τέτοια λίνκ και φυσικά δεν κατεβάσανε τα σχετικά λινκ απο την στιγμή που τους έγινε ενημέρωση.

----------


## DiM

> Αυτή η προσέγγιση είναι λίγο κοντόφθαλμη. Στις προηγούμενες σελίδες της συζήτησης περιγράφονται τρόποι παράκαμψης του κλειδώματος. Είναι πολύ απλό κάποιος καλοθελητής να αποταθεί στην επιτροπή για να απαγορέψει την πρόσβαση στο adsgr, επειδή διευκολύνει την πρόσβαση σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο, ειδικά εφόσον στην απόφαση είδαμε ότι η επιτροπή δεν παρείχε δικά της τεκμήρια, αλλά αναφέρεται σε αυτά που παρείχαν οι καταγγέλοντες.
> Ένα δικαστήριο θα απαιτούσε οπωσδήποτε να φανεί ότι έχουν εξαντληθεί πρώτα τα λιγότερο ακραία μέσα, και πρωτίστως ότι έχει γίνει εύλογη προσπάθεια να διακοπεί η φιλοξενία του παράνομου υλικού πριν καταλήξουμε σε περιορισμό πρόσβασης από τους παρόχους. Μάλιστα στο παρελθόν, δικαστήριο είχε αρνηθεί αυτό το μέτρο στην ΑΕΠΙ λόγω επίδρασης δυσανάλογης προς την παράβαση.
> 
> Είναι μυωπικό να σταθούμε σε αυτή την μία απόφαση. Ο κίνδυνος είναι ότι η διαδικασία επιδέχεται κατάχρηση και πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπουν πρόσθετες δικλείδες ασφαλείας. Η δύναμη του καθορισμού ποιών τμημάτων του internet απαγορεύεται να βλέπουν οι Έλληνες, δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται απλά στα χέρια μιας τριμελούς επιτροπής. Αν θεωρείται ότι τα δικαστήρια αργούν να πάρουν αποφάσεις, ας ενισχυθούν τα δικαστήρια. Μία τέτοια απόφαση είναι επιπόλαιο να λαμβάνεται σε fast-track.


Αδελφέ το πως να αλλάζω DNS δε είναι παράνομο για να μην το γράφουμε στο forum ούτε καν να γράψουμε πως να βάλουν VPN !!!. Εγώ δεν έχω ελληνικό DNS πάνω από 10 χρονια !! τι ειμαι παρανομος ???  :Smile:  Το forum εδώ υπάρχει για να ενημερώνει και να βοηθάει τους χρηστες του και αυτό γίνετε στα πλαίσια των κανόνων αλλιώς θα πέσει το μακρύ χερι του nnn και οποιον πάρει ο χάρος  :Razz: .

----------


## deniSun

Παράνομη η αλλαγή dns... τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε.
Προσέχετε τι γράφετε ορισμένοι.

Η όλη συζήτηση έχει ως νόημα ότι το όλο μπλοκάρισμα μπορεί να παρακαμφθεί.
Απλά είναι ένα bug report.
Από πότε το bug report αποτελεί παρανομία;

----------


## deniSun

Όπως ειπώθηκε και από άλλον εδώ μέσα.
Η διακίνηση υποτίτλων είναι παράνομη με την ίδια λογική που είναι παράνομη η διακίνηση της μετάφρασης ενός βιβλίου κλπ.

----------


## YAziDis

Είναι και αυτός που δεν καταλαβαίνει, αλλά είστε και εσείς που επιμένετε να βρείτε το δίκιο σας.

----------


## xasapis1821

> Απλούστατα γιατί έτσι στερούν την πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο αυτό στην πλειοψηφία του κόσμου που δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να κατανοήσει * πλήρως*  ξενόγλωσση σειρά χωρίς υπότιτλους. Κακά τα ψέματα όποιος δεν έχει δουλέψει *πολύ* με την γλώσσα ή δεν έχει ζησει στο εξωτερικό για χρόνια μάλλον θα δυσκολευτεί. Το βλέπω και στην δουλειά που μας έρχονται νέα άτομα για interview (με Proficiency) και όταν η συζήτηση γυρνάει στα Αγγλικά βγαίνουν πολλά θέματα και δυσκολίες στην ομιλία..


να ερθω εγω τοτε που ξερω να τα μιλαω :Whistle:

----------


## Jazzer

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει πως γίνεται η αλλαγή DNS στο Speedport Entry 2i της Cosmote ; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καθαρά από περιέργεια, τα 2-3 link που έχεις παραθέσει, πως ξέρεις ότι είναι νόμιμα; Είσαι δικηγόρος, έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια, στο είπαν, είναι νόμιμα επειδή έτσι θέλεις, ή κάτι άλλο;


δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη με τον "21706" έχει διάθεση για τρολάρισμα
σίγουρα δεν είναι δικηγόρος καθώς οι υπότιτλοι είναι παράνομοι εφόσον γίνονται από κάποιους που δεν έχουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του περιεχόμενου (είτε σειράς είτε ταινίας)
π.χ στο NETFLIX όταν προβάλλεται μια σειρά ή μια ταινία οι υπότιτλοι είναι πνευματικό δικαίωμα του NETFLIX και της παραγωγής της σειράς ή της ταινίας αν εσύ ή εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος βγάλουμε υπότιτλους είμαστε παράνομοι.
δεν ξέρω αν είναι γνώστης της τεχνολογίας από τα λεγόμενα του
ότι αφορά την είδηση
η επιτροπή έβγαλε μια απόφαση να κλείσει η πρόσβαση (μπλοκάρισμα IP/DNS) σε συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες από τους ελληνικούς παρόχους απαγορεύοντας την πρόσβαση σε αυτήν από έλληνες χρήστες του διαδικτύου
δεν έκλεισε καμία ιστοσελίδα ούτε έφαγε πρόστιμο κανείς διαχειριστής/ιδιοκτήτης από τις συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες
επίσης η επιτροπή ανάφερε ότι θα υπάρξουν και άλλες αποφάσεις εκτός της συγκεκριμένης άρα πιθανόν να απαγορευτεί η πρόσβαση και σε άλλες
όπως είχε γίνει με ιστοσελίδες που ασχολούνται με το στοίχημα (την πρόσβαση έκοψαν) δεν έκλεισε καμία
Συμπέρασμα αν κάποιος έχει τις τεχνικές γνώσεις μπορεί να παρακάμψει την απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα της οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδας και να έχει πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο της.  

Εγώ απλά θα πω ότι προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι έγινε μια λογοκρισία στο διαδίκτυο ανεξάρτητα το περιεχόμενο των ιστοσελίδων που έκλεισαν
θα συνιστούσα να είμαστε προσεκτικοί γιατί στο μέλλον μπορεί να μην αρέσει στην επιτροπή το ADSLgr.com ή το Insomnia.gr ή το οτιδήποτε και να ζητηθεί το μπλοκάρισμα τους
όπως στο μέλλον μπορεί να ανέβουν κλίμακα απαγόρευσης και από το IP/DNS να πάνε σε κάτι πιο προχωρημένο που δεν μπορείς να παρακάμψεις
ή ακόμα χειρότερα να γίνουμε όπως σε άλλες χώρες με το που να μπαίνουμε κάπου που δεν επιτρέπεται να έρχεται ο λογαριασμός στο σπίτι.

----------


## giorgiosgr

Παντως εγω νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι μια κινηση που δεν εχει τον ιδιο αντικτυπο που θα ειχε πριν απο μερικα χρονια.
Σειρες απο netflix (αν θελεις βαζεις και vpn), μουσικη απο spotify, παιχνιδια με εκπτωση απο playstation store και steam...
Μπηκα υστερα απο πολλα χρονια στο pirate bay και ο αριθμος των seeders και leechers εχει μειωθει δραματικα σε συγκριση με παλια.

----------


## DiM

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει πως γίνεται η αλλαγή DNS στο Speedport Entry 2i της Cosmote ; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Διάβασε από εκεί και κάτω

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post6485607

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παντως εγω νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι μια κινηση που δεν εχει τον ιδιο αντικτυπο που θα ειχε πριν απο μερικα χρονια.
> Σειρες απο netflix (αν θελεις βαζεις και vpn), μουσικη απο spotify, παιχνιδια με εκπτωση απο playstation store και steam...
> Μπηκα υστερα απο πολλα χρονια στο pirate bay και ο αριθμος των seeders και leechers εχει μειωθει δραματικα σε συγκριση με παλια.


υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί τρόποι που μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν ώστε να βλέπεις νόμιμα ότι περιεχόμενο θες είτε τηλεοπτικής σειράς είτε κινηματογραφικής ταινίας είτε μουσικής
(βλέπε NETFLIX - AMAZON PRIME VIDEO - HULU - HBO - SPOTIFY κτλ)

όσο για παιχνίδια ας είναι καλά το STEAM και το MS STORE

προσωπικά έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να κατεβάσω κάτι από το The Pirate Bay

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Σας το χω γραψει σχεδον στην αρχη του θεματος. Κατεβαζετε opera, ενεργοποιειτε στις τυθμισεις το ενσωματωμένο vpn, και μπαινεται. Μετα σε οποια σελιδα θες να μπεις μπορεις να το κανεις on/off. Εμφανιζεται και κουμπακι μετα στο address bar.
> Οσοι ειδικα εχουν laptops ας κανουν ενα καλο στον εαυτο τους και αναξαρτητα απ οτι γινεται και ας βαλουν τον opera και για θεμα μπαταριας.


Δώστε ρε στο παληκάρι μερικές εκατοντάδες reputation points γιατί το αξίζει. :Respekt: 


BTW, βιντεάκι αλλαγής των DNS στα Windows 10 ανεβασμένο εξ' ενός εκ των blockαρισμένων sites: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ngp...ature=youtu.be  :ROFL:

----------


## prometheas

> να ερθω εγω τοτε που ξερω να τα μιλαω


Αμα έχεις και Cisco CCNA/CCNP βεβαίως ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Doxaios

Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Με το opera οκ μπαίνει στα site. Μετά όμως χωρίς καμμία άλλη αλλαγή σε DNS κτλ θα μπορέσουν να κατέβουν τα τόρρεντ;

----------


## 21706

> Καθαρά από περιέργεια, τα 2-3 link που έχεις παραθέσει, πως ξέρεις ότι είναι νόμιμα; Είσαι δικηγόρος, έχεις κάποια συγκεκριμένα κριτήρια, στο είπαν, είναι νόμιμα επειδή έτσι θέλεις, ή κάτι άλλο;


Ας αφήσουμε τους δικηγόρους και τους δικαστές
να αποφασίσουν αν είναι νόμιμα ή παράνομα.
Για μένα είναι αρκετό ότι δεν τα διαγράφει το adslgr.

- - - Updated - - -




> Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Με το opera οκ μπαίνει στα site. Μετά όμως χωρίς καμμία άλλη αλλαγή σε DNS κτλ θα μπορέσουν να κατέβουν τα τόρρεντ;


Ναι, θα μπορέσουν.

----------


## Doxaios

> Ας αφήσουμε τους δικηγόρους και τους δικαστές
> να αποφασίσουν αν είναι νόμιμα ή παράνομα.
> Για μένα είναι αρκετό ότι δεν τα διαγράφει το adslgr.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Ναι, θα μπορέσουν.


Από τη στιγμή που με το opera μπαίνουν όλα και επίσης δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα κατεβάσματος, γιατί να αλλάξεις dns, να αγοράσεις vpn ή ότι άλλη λύση έχει κυκλοφορήσει?? Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα που δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι?

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Με το opera οκ μπαίνει στα site. Μετά όμως χωρίς καμμία άλλη αλλαγή σε DNS κτλ θα μπορέσουν να κατέβουν τα τόρρεντ;


Χρειάστηκε αλλαγή των DNS. Βλέπε https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post6486551

----------


## Doxaios

> Χρειάστηκε αλλαγή των DNS.


Οπότε απλά με τον Opera μπορείς να μπείς στα sites απλά μετά πρακτικά δε μπορείς να κατεβάσεις κάτι (πχ με utorrent) αν δεν αλλάξεις DNS?

----------


## badweed

δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται αλλαγη dns για να κατεβασεις torrents . 
το dns ειναι για να βλεπει ο υπολογιστης σου την διευθυνση που αντιστοιχει στην σελιαδα με το ταδε ονομα που εχει απαγορευσει ,(πιθανοτατα ) μεσω του dns που προσφερει  ,ο παροχος .

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Οπότε απλά με τον Opera μπορείς να μπείς στα sites απλά μετά πρακτικά δε μπορείς να κατεβάσεις κάτι αν δεν αλλάξεις DNS?


Έτσι συνέβη εδώ. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν έχει να κάνει με το εκάστοτε αρχείο torrent. Οι ειδικοί του πρωτοκόλλου μπορούν να απαντήσουν καλύτερα. Βλέπε https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...51#post6486551

----------


## 21706

> Από τη στιγμή που με το opera μπαίνουν όλα και επίσης δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα κατεβάσματος, γιατί να αλλάξεις dns, να αγοράσεις vpn ή ότι άλλη λύση έχει κυκλοφορήσει?? Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα που δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι?


Δεν άλλαξα DNS. Το vpn είναι ενσωματωμένο
στον opera και δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις τίποτα.

----------


## deniSun

> δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται αλλαγη dns για να κατεβασεις torrents . 
> το dns ειναι για να βλεπει ο υπολογιστης σου την διευθυνση που αντιστοιχει στην σελιαδα με το ταδε ονομα που εχει απαγορευσει ,(πιθανοτατα ) μεσω του dns που προσφερει  ,ο παροχος .


Τα torrents δουλεύουν με ΙΡs.
Οπότε δεν παίζουν ρόλο τα domains.

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Τα torrents δουλεύουν με ΙΡs.
> Οπότε δεν παίζουν ρόλο τα domains.


Δοκιμάζω τώρα και λειτουργεί. Είχε κολλήσει πριν ο client; ίσως. Οπότε @Doxaios αγνοείς τις 235  και 238

----------


## christhenis

> Τα torrents δουλεύουν με ΙΡs.
> Οπότε δεν παίζουν ρόλο τα domains.


Νομίζω άμα μπλοκάρουν όμως τον tracker, τότε θα υπάρχει θέμα (στις κλειστές torrent κοινότητες), αφού δε θα μπορείς να βρεις seeds/peers. Βέβαια τα public torrent έχουν το DHT, οποτε εκεί δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## hammered

> Τα torrents δουλεύουν με ΙΡs.
> Οπότε δεν παίζουν ρόλο τα domains.


Παίζουν ρόλο τα domains για το tracker όπου κάνεις announce ή/και ζητάς μια λίστα με peers.
Αλλά αυτό είναι ήσσονος σημασίας για public torrents εφόσον έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το DHT.

----------


## euri

*Προς ενημέρωση όλων των συμμετεχόντων:  μηνύματα με links προς sites με αμφιλεγόμενο ή παράνομο περιεχόμενο θα διαγράφονται.*

----------


## ralfi

Υπαρχει καποιος οδηγος για αλλαγη dns καθοτι ασχετος με το θεμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αμα έχεις και Cisco CCNA/CCNP βεβαίως ...


εγώ θα έλεγα αν έχει Cisco CCNA/CCNP/CCIE να έρθει αλλά χωρίς αμοιβή (δώσαμε)

- - - Updated - - -




> Ας αφήσουμε τους δικηγόρους και τους δικαστές
> να αποφασίσουν αν είναι νόμιμα ή παράνομα.
> Για μένα είναι αρκετό ότι δεν τα διαγράφει το adslgr.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό απαντάει στην ερώτηση σου




> *Προς ενημέρωση όλων των συμμετεχόντων:  μηνύματα με links προς sites με αμφιλεγόμενο ή παράνομο περιεχόμενο θα διαγράφονται.*

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Από την εποχή του Napster, πριν ακριβώς 20 χρόνια ακούμε για κυνήγι μαγισσών, ότι όλα θα γίνουν συνδρομητικά κλπ. Προφανώς και είναι παράνομο και το κατέβασμα ταινιών και οι υπότιτλοι, ακόμα και η φωτοτυπία που βγάζω από ένα βιβλίο. Μη ξεχνάμε ωστόσο ότι ο νομοθέτης έχει αναγνωρίσει το φαινόμενο της πειρατείας και για αυτό ένα ποσοστό από τις πωλήσεις των διαφόρων οπτικοακουστικών μέσων ακόμα και από το φωτοτυπικό χαρτί πηγαίνει στους δημιουργούς. Οι υποτιθέμενες απώλειες εσόδων που ανακοινώνονται είναι απολύτως ανακριβείς, λες και όσοι κατεβάζουμε μια ταινία ή μια σειρά ή ένα πρόγραμμα για PC θα τρέξουμε να το αγοράσουμε αν δε μπορούμε να το βρούμε δωρεάν. Η βιομηχανία του θεάματος παγκοσμίως είτε αφορά μουσική, τηλεόραση, κινηματογράφο ή αθλητισμό είναι πιο μεγάλη από ποτέ και πιθανότατα έχει ευνοηθεί και όχι το αντίθετο από την πειρατεία. Αυτά για το ηθικό μέρος του θέματος γιατί βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που το παίζουν βασιλικότεροι του βασιλέως.


Η φωτοτυπία μιας σελίδας δεν είναι παράνομη, η κόπια ολόκληρου του βιβλίου είναι παράνομη. Επιτρέπεται να βγάλεις φωτοτυπίες μέχρι ένα όριο σελίδων που δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## deniSun

> Η φωτοτυπία μιας σελίδας δεν είναι παράνομη, η κόπια ολόκληρου του βιβλίου είναι παράνομη. Επιτρέπεται να βγάλεις φωτοτυπίες μέχρι ένα όριο σελίδων που δεν το γνωρίζω.


Αναλόγως τα δικαιώματα που σου δίνει ο συγγραφέας.
Σε πολλά βιβλία/περιοδικά απαγορεύεται ακόμα και η φωτοτυπία μιας σελίδας.

----------


## intech

> *Προς ενημέρωση όλων των συμμετεχόντων:  μηνύματα με links προς sites με αμφιλεγόμενο ή παράνομο περιεχόμενο θα διαγράφονται.*


Επιτέλους!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αναλόγως τα δικαιώματα που σου δίνει ο συγγραφέας.
> Σε πολλά βιβλία/περιοδικά απαγορεύεται ακόμα και η φωτοτυπία μιας σελίδας.


Σωστό
υπάρχουν πολλοί έλληνες συγγραφείς που δεν επιτρέπουν καν να βγάλεις φωτοτυπία ούτε μια σελίδα από τα βιβλία τους αλλά και ξένοι.

----------


## DiM

Εδώ έχει κάτι οδηγούς https://www.opendns.com/setupguide/

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Εγώ απλά θα πω ότι προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι έγινε μια λογοκρισία στο διαδίκτυο ανεξάρτητα το περιεχόμενο των ιστοσελίδων που έκλεισαν
> θα συνιστούσα να είμαστε προσεκτικοί γιατί στο μέλλον μπορεί να μην αρέσει στην επιτροπή το ADSLgr.com ή το Insomnia.gr ή το οτιδήποτε και να ζητηθεί το μπλοκάρισμα τους
> όπως στο μέλλον μπορεί να ανέβουν κλίμακα απαγόρευσης και από το IP/DNS να πάνε σε κάτι πιο προχωρημένο που δεν μπορείς να παρακάμψεις
> ή ακόμα χειρότερα να γίνουμε όπως σε άλλες χώρες με το που να μπαίνουμε κάπου που δεν επιτρέπεται να έρχεται ο λογαριασμός στο σπίτι.


Το οποία adslgr.com και insomnia.gr θα προσφύγουν δικαστικά κατά της απόφασης και εκτός από αυτό ίσως και αγωγή κατά των ατόμων της επιτροπής. Διότι η επιτροπή ναι μεν αποφάσισε το μπλοκάρισμα των domain των εν λόγω ιστοσελίδων επειδή διακινούσαν παράνομο υλικό, σε τέτοια περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου επειδή είσαι ήδη παράνομος, το adslgr και το insomnia όμως δεν έχουν κάτι παράνομο. Εν κατακλείδι, η επιτροπή δεν μπορεί να κάνει οτι θέλει, τώρα πάτησε στην απόφαση επειδή οι εν λόγω σελίδες ήταν παράνομες, αν πάρουν και άλλο αέρα πιστεύω οτι θα τους κοπεί η φόρα. Επίσης κακώς η νομοθεσία έδωσε δικαιοδοσία σε τέτοιες επιτροπές να διατάσσουν, αυτό έπρεπε να το κάνει δικαστική αρχή.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αναλόγως τα δικαιώματα που σου δίνει ο συγγραφέας.
> Σε πολλά βιβλία/περιοδικά απαγορεύεται ακόμα και η φωτοτυπία μιας σελίδας.


Εγώ ξέρω ανεξαρτήτως τι σου είπε ο συγγραφέας επιτρέπεται η κόπια ορισμένων σελίδων. Μου το είχε πει φωτοτυπάς, αλλά και στις βιβλιοθήκες των σχολών αν ζητήσεις να βγάλουν φωτοτυπίες ένα βιβλίο, σου λένε επιτρέπεται μέχρι ένα όριο, αν εσύ το θες όλο πηγαίνεις πολλές φορές και βγάζεις λίγο λίγο μέχρι να το φωτοτυπήσεις ολόκληρο.

----------


## stelios4711

> Συμφωνώ.
> 
> 
> 
> Εμ και πως προτείνεις να κλείσεις παράνομους ιστότοπους χωρίς να μπλοκάρεις την πρόσβαση σε αυτούς;
> Γίνεται στάθμιση δικαιωμάτων. Εν προκειμένω το δικαίωμα των δημιουργών είναι σαφώς υπέρτερο από το γενικό δικαίωμα μας προς πληροφόρηση (δλδ να μπαίνουμε στο site για να δούμε απλά τι έχει, χωρίς να κατεβάζουμε περιεχόμενο).
> 
> Το παράδειγμα σου ότι η απαγόρευση να μπαίνεις σε site είναι παρόμοια με την απαγόρευση να πηγαίνεις σε κάποια περιοχή είναι ατυχές. Η απαγόρευση σε site προσομοιάζει καλύτερα με σφράγιση καταστήματος λόγω παρανομιών, πχ φορολογικών παραβάσεων ή με το να σφραγίζουν ένα σπίτι. Η ιστοσελίδα δεν είναι δημόσιος χώρος, ανήκει σε κάποιον. Και του την "σφραγίζουν"-κλείνουν.



Σε όλο το νήμα λέμε ότι δεν έκλεισαν τα site. Εξακολουθούν να λειτουργούν κανονικά.
Αυτό που έκλεισαν είναι ο δρόμος που οδηγεί σε αυτά. Αν πάρεις άλλο δρόμο μια χαρά τα βρίσκεις. 

Οπότε το παράδειγμα που σου παρατέθηκε δεν είναι καθόλου ατυχές.  Το "μαγαζί που παρανομεί" εξακολουθεί να παρανομεί αλλά δεν τιμωρούν αυτό. Τιμωρούν εσένα που δεν έκανες κάτι παράνομο. Σου απαγορεύουν να περάσεις από την περιοχή. 
Όσοι ξέρουν την πιάτσα και θέλουν να παρανομήσουν θα συνεχίσουν να παρανομούν. Θα πάνε από τον διπλανό χωματόδρομο, θα μπουν από είσοδο της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας, θα τους τα στείλει το μαγαζί με delivery, τέλος πάντων θα βρεθεί τρόπος αφού το μαγαζί είναι ανοιχτό. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο σου στερούν μια ελευθερία χωρίς να χτυπούν καθόλου την παρανομία; 

Συνέχισε εσύ να τους υποστηρίζεις και να ζητάς να σου στερήσουν περισσότερες ελευθερίες για να ζήσεις σε μια ασφαλή κοινωνία χωρίς παρανομίες. Εντάξει μωρε τα δικαιώματα των άλλων είναι υπέρτερα των δικών μας δικαιωμάτων. 
Ούτε που πάει το μυαλό σου ότι έτσι θα ζήσεις ανελεύθερος σε ανασφαλή κοινωνία. 

“Όσοι θυσιάζουν στοιχειώδεις ελευθερίες για λίγη ασφάλεια δεν αξίζουν ούτε ελευθερία ούτε ασφάλεια.” - (Β. Φραγκλίνος)

----------


## pipinos1976

Παρακολουθώ γενικά το forum, αλλά δεν είχα κάνει ποτέ την ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού μου (βλ. hotmail και προβλήματα). Σήμερα είπα να την κάνω γιατί θυμήθηκα κάτι που είχα κάνει παλαιότερα (πάνω από 10 χρόνια) σχετικά με το θέμα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Τότε, λοιπόν, όντας νεαρός και ορεξάτος, ήθελα να "σπάσω πλάκα" με την απάτη που ονομάζεται ΑΕΠΙ. Έφτιαξα, λοιπόν, ψεύτικα mail και όλα τα υπόλοιπα απαιτούμενα και τους έστειλα ένα email. Ρωτούσα να μου απαντήσουν ορισμένα θέματα που είχαν προκύψει για πρώτη φορά τότε στην χώρα μας και να μου διευκρινίσουν πώς λύνονται κάποιες "περίεργες" καταστάσεις του νόμου. Πέρα από το trolling που τους έκανα ρωτώντας να μου απαντήσουν σαφώς μέχρι ποίου βαθμού συγγένειας ή φιλίας ή dB η προβολή ή η ακρόαση είναι ιδιωτική, τους ρώτησα και κάτι που ήταν πραγματικά ένα εντελώς αξιοπερίεργο φαινόμενο. Τότε, δούλευα σε κάποιες σχολές της Γθμιας εκπαίδευσης. Έχοντας συγγράψει, λοιπόν, σημειώσεις για τους φοιτητές, τους ρώτησα πώς, εφόσον οι σημειώσεις διακινούνται εσωτερικά στο/στα Παν/μιο/α, γίνεται να πάρω εγώ τα χρήματα που δαπανά το κράτος για πνευματικά δικαιώματα αγοράζοντας χαρτί φωτοτυπικού. Εφόσον, ακόμη και ISBN να πάρω, τα βιβλία/σημειώσεις διακινούνται δωρεάν (χωρίς αγορά δηλαδή από πλευράς κράτους πέραν του χαρτιού της εκτύπωσης), αφού εκτυπώνονται από τα Παν/κα τυπογραφεία, γιατί πληρώνονται άλλοι δημιουργοί αντί εμού; Μάλιστα, είχα αναφέρει και το παράδειγμα του Ρουβά (τότε ήταν στα πάνω του) ως γνωστού καλλιτέχνη που, ανάμεσα στους άλλους, παίρνει χρήμα από αυτά που πληρώνει το κράτος για το δικό μου πνευματικό έργο. Και σκεφτείτε ότι τότε δεν πληρώναμε ακόμη για εκτυπωτές, CD/DVD-R κλπ νέα κόλπα. Η απάντηση της ΑΕΠΙ, που ήρθε επίσημα από δικηγόρο, ήταν απλή: στο trolling, μέσες άκρες έλεγε ότι τα όρια τα θέτουν αυτοί, όποτε θέλουν και όπως θέλουν (τυφλή δικαιοσύνη στην συνέχεια), ενώ στα συγγραφικά δικαιώματα δεν υπήρξε καμία απάντηση, προφανώς γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να απαντήσουν πώς γίνεται να πληρώνει ο δημιουργός και το κράτος άλλους δημιουργούς για τα έργα του πρώτου δημιουργού. Προφανώς δεν περίμενα να πάρω χρήματα, ούτε το ποσόν θα ήταν σοβαρό, αλλά έτσι, για να δω τον τρόπο σκέψης τους, είπα να ρωτήσω*.

Με δύο λόγια: η απάτη, της απάτης, ω απάτη, όπως αποδείχθηκε και αργότερα και μακάρι να μην υπήρχαν όλα αυτά τα "δικαιώματα". Τι πιο απλό από το να υπήρχε μια συνδρομή κάθε μήνα (π.χ. 5-10€), που να έμπαινε πάνω στον λογαριασμό του δικτύου και να καθάριζες για όλα (ταινίες, μουσική, βιβλία, παιχνίδια). Η απληστία, όμως, οδηγεί σε βλακώδεις λύσεις, χάσιμο χρόνου και, όπως λένε και οι Φυσικοί, χάσιμο ενέργειας και περιττή αύξηση της εντροπίας.

Ευχαριστώ.

* Συγκρίνοντας με αυτοέκδοση που έκανα (ειδικό θέμα, ελάχιστες πωλήσεις) και παίρνω χρήμα κάθε χρόνο (περίπου τα μισά από τα πραγματικά γιατί ο εκδότης εμφανώς κλέβει) αυτά που θα έβγαζα θα ήταν το 1% της αυτοέκδοσης, αλλά όλα έγιναν για να φανεί η απάτη και τίποτε άλλο. Μακάρι να είχα κρατήσει το κείμενο και την απάντηση για να δουν όλοι το γελοίο του θέματος και το πώς βγαίνουν τα χοντρά χρήματα σήμερα.

----------


## Asterion

Στους υποψήφιους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους DNS, έχετε υπόψη σας και το Quad9:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quad9

To χρησιμοποιώ κάμποσο καιρό τώρα και μέχρι στιγμής, δε μου 'χει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα.
Προσωπικά με ψιλοπροβληματίζει η συμμετοχή της IBM, αλλά οι ρυθμίσεις ιδιωτικότητας κι ασφάλειας, είναι ικανοποιητικές.

Εκτός απ' τον προκαθορισμένο τρόπο λειτουργίας (μπλοκάρει βλαβερούς ιστότοπους), έχει και unsecured mode (που δε μπλοκάρει τίποτα):
https://www.quad9.net/faq/
Ερώτηση: Is there a service that Quad9 offers that does not have the blocklist or other security?

----------


## hammered

> Σε όλο το νήμα λέμε ότι δεν έκλεισαν τα site. Εξακολουθούν να λειτουργούν κανονικά.
> Αυτό που έκλεισαν είναι ο δρόμος που οδηγεί σε αυτά. Αν πάρεις άλλο δρόμο μια χαρά τα βρίσκεις. 
> 
> Οπότε το παράδειγμα που σου παρατέθηκε δεν είναι καθόλου ατυχές.  Το "μαγαζί που παρανομεί" εξακολουθεί να παρανομεί αλλά δεν τιμωρούν αυτό. Τιμωρούν εσένα που δεν έκανες κάτι παράνομο. Σου απαγορεύουν να περάσεις από την περιοχή. 
> Όσοι ξέρουν την πιάτσα και θέλουν να παρανομήσουν θα συνεχίσουν να παρανομούν. Θα πάνε από τον διπλανό χωματόδρομο, θα μπουν από είσοδο της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας, θα τους τα στείλει το μαγαζί με delivery, τέλος πάντων θα βρεθεί τρόπος αφού το μαγαζί είναι ανοιχτό. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο σου στερούν μια ελευθερία χωρίς να χτυπούν καθόλου την παρανομία; 
> 
> Συνέχισε εσύ να τους υποστηρίζεις και να ζητάς να σου στερήσουν περισσότερες ελευθερίες για να ζήσεις σε μια ασφαλή κοινωνία χωρίς παρανομίες. Εντάξει μωρε τα δικαιώματα των άλλων είναι υπέρτερα των δικών μας δικαιωμάτων. 
> Ούτε που πάει το μυαλό σου ότι έτσι θα ζήσεις ανελεύθερος σε ανασφαλή κοινωνία. 
> 
> “Όσοι θυσιάζουν στοιχειώδεις ελευθερίες για λίγη ασφάλεια δεν αξίζουν ούτε ελευθερία ούτε ασφάλεια.” - (Β. Φραγκλίνος)


Συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά αναγκάζομαι να απευθυνθώ με σκληρό λόγο. Τι βλακείες γράφεις; Μπορείς να μου πεις ποια ελευθερία δικιά σου σού στερούν για τα συγκεκριμένα site; Την ελευθερία της πρόσβασης σε site με παράνομο περιεχόμενο; Αυτή η ελευθερία-δικαίωμα όταν σταθμιστεί με το δικαίωμα των copyright holders να προστατεύσουν τα έργα τους σαφώς και είναι κατώτερη *εν προκειμένω*. Από το δικό σου δικαίωμα δεν υπάρχει κάτι υπέρτερο που πρέπει να προστατευτεί *εν προκειμένω* σε σύγκριση με τα άλλα δικαιώματα άλλων ανθρώπων. Το δικαίωμα σου δεν είναι απόλυτο.

Όσο για το παράδειγμα, είναι σαν σφραγίζουν οι αρχές το μαγαζί και εσύ να μπαίνεις από το παράθυρο και να παίρνεις εμπόρευμα.

Και δεν απαντάς στο σημαντικότερο ερώτημα: Ποια λύση προτείνεις που να είναι καλύτερη από νομικής και τεχνολογικής άποψης;

----------


## bomberb17

Πάντως ο τρόπος που επέλεξαν να τα "κόψουν" (μόνο DNS ban αντί και επιπλέον IP ban) εμένα προσωπικά μου δείχνει ότι η όλη ιστορία είναι "για τα μάτια του κόσμου".
Προφανώς όσοι χρησιμοποιούσαν τέτοια sites έχουν κάποιες ελάχιστες γνώσεις για να αλλάξουν DNS και να συνεχίζουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν. Αν ήθελαν πραγματικά να τα κόψουν να εφάρμοζαν επιπλέον και IP ban που τότε το VPN/Tor θα ήταν η μόνη λύση και γενικώς η ζωή θα ήταν αρκετά πιο δύσκολη.
Οπότε πιστεύω μάλλον ότι θέλουν να τα έχουν "καλά" και με τους παραγωγούς/διανομείς περιεχομένου αλλά και με τον απλό κόσμο..

----------


## patrickdrd

αυτον τον τροπο ξερουν/χρησιμοποιουν, αυτον εμπιστευονται,
ετσι εκοψαν και κοβουν και τις στοιχηματικες,
το ip ban επισης δεν ειχε/εχει νοημα γιατι προφανως μπορουν να αλλαξουν ip απο στιγμη σε στιγμη

----------


## bomberb17

Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι άμα θέλουν να "κόψουν" κάτι πραγματικά, ξέρουν πολύ καλά να το κάνουν.

----------


## dimsi

> Κατεβαστε τον Opera που εχει και ενσωματωμένο vpn και τελειωνει το θεμα. Με ενα κουμπακι τελειωσες. Δε χρειαζεται τζαμπα αγορα ή εγκατασταση ξεχωριστου vpn


Δες εαν δουλευει οπως πρεπει.Εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν κανει τιποτα.Δοκιμασετο .

----------


## sdikr

> Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι άμα θέλουν να "κόψουν" κάτι πραγματικά, ξέρουν πολύ καλά να το κάνουν.


Αυτοί δεν ξέρουν κάτι, αυτοί ζητάνε απο τους παρόχους να πραγματοποιήσουν το κόψιμο,
Δεν νομίζω πως το κάνουν για τα μάτια του κόσμου.

Υποθέτω τα ίδια λέγανε κάποτε και οι χρήστες στην Γερμανία, μέχρι που είδανε τα πρώτα ραβασάκια  :Crying: 


- - - Updated - - -




> αυτον τον τροπο ξερουν/χρησιμοποιουν, αυτον εμπιστευονται,
> ετσι εκοψαν και κοβουν και τις στοιχηματικες,
> το ip ban επισης δεν ειχε/εχει νοημα γιατι προφανως μπορουν να αλλαξουν ip απο στιγμη σε στιγμη


Στα στοιχηματικά υπάρχει και κυνήγι στα χρήματα και το πως θα γίνουν κατάθεση, ακόμα αρκετές απο τις στοιχηματικές έχουν επιλέξει να μην κάνουν συναλλαγές με χρήστες  απο Ελλάδα.

Σωστός για το ip ban  :One thumb up:

----------


## bomberb17

> Αυτοί δεν ξέρουν κάτι, αυτοί ζητάνε απο τους παρόχους να πραγματοποιήσουν το κόψιμο,
> Δεν νομίζω πως το κάνουν για τα μάτια του κόσμου.


Μα ουσιαστικά ο πάροχος με DNS ban δεν "κόβει" την πρόσβαση. Απλά υποχρεώνει τους "ενδιαφερόμενους" να αλλάξουν DNS. 
Επιμένω ότι αν θέλουν να κάνουν πραγματικό censor σε συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες, έχουν τα μέσα και τις γνώσεις να το κάνουν. Δε πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο κουτοί όσο νομίζουν κάποιοι.

----------


## sdikr

> Μα ουσιαστικά ο πάροχος με DNS ban δεν "κόβει" την πρόσβαση. Απλά υποχρεώνει τους "ενδιαφερόμενους" να αλλάξουν DNS. 
> Επιμένω ότι αν θέλουν να κάνουν πραγματικό censor σε συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες, έχουν τα μέσα και τις γνώσεις να το κάνουν. Δε πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο κουτοί όσο νομίζουν κάποιοι.


Όπως σου είπε και πιο πάνω ο Patricrd,  το ίδιο εύκολο είναι να αλλάξουνε και Ip  οι διάφορες σελίδες
Δεν είναι τόσο απλό πράγμα το κόψιμο, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για https.
Οι πάροχοι σίγουρα έχουν αναφέρει το τι μπορούν να κόψουν και τι δεν μπορούν να κόψουν,  σίγουρα βοηθήσανε και οι δικηγόροι τους, καθώς για να γίνει το κόψιμο θα πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση στα δεδομένα των χρηστών και όχι απλά ips ή dns, κάτι που δεν επιτρέπεται για κάποιον που απλά κατεβάζει κάτι

----------


## stelios4711

> Συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά αναγκάζομαι να απευθυνθώ με σκληρό λόγο. Τι βλακείες γράφεις; Μπορείς να μου πεις ποια ελευθερία δικιά σου σού στερούν για τα συγκεκριμένα site; Την ελευθερία της πρόσβασης σε site με παράνομο περιεχόμενο;


Τα site αυτά εκτός από "παράνομο περιεχόμενο" περιέχουν και κριτικές για ταινίες, εφαρμογές για διαχείριση υποτίτλων, οδηγίες για το πως να μετατρέψεις διάφορα αρχεία ώστε να παίζουν σε media players, smart tv κλπ, forum για συζητήσεις και διάφορα άλλα. 





> Αυτή η ελευθερία-δικαίωμα όταν σταθμιστεί με το δικαίωμα των copyright holders να προστατεύσουν τα έργα τους σαφώς και είναι κατώτερη *εν προκειμένω*. Από το δικό σου δικαίωμα δεν υπάρχει κάτι υπέρτερο που πρέπει να προστατευτεί *εν προκειμένω* σε σύγκριση με τα άλλα δικαιώματα άλλων ανθρώπων. Το δικαίωμα σου δεν είναι απόλυτο.


Η Αρχή της Δημοκρατίας είναι ότι η "Η ελευθερία του ενός σταματά εκεί που αρχίζουν να θίγονται τα όρια της ελευθερίας των άλλων" Έτσι λοιπόν δεν υπάρχουν κατώτερες και ανώτερες ελευθερίες. Όσο δεν θίγω την δική σου ελευθερία δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να επηρεάσεις τη δική μου. Και αν δεν χρησιμοποιώ το site για πρόσβαση σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο αλλά για τους λόγους που ανέφερα παραπάνω η δική σου ελευθερία δεν επηρεάζεται.




> Και δεν απαντάς στο σημαντικότερο ερώτημα: Ποια λύση προτείνεις που να είναι καλύτερη από νομικής και τεχνολογικής άποψης;


Νόμιζα ήταν αυτονόητη η απάντηση: Να τιμωρήσουν αυτόν που παρανομεί. Όχι εμένα. Εγώ δεν παρανομώ, γιατί με τιμωρούν περιορίζοντας τις ελευθερίες μου;

----------


## sdikr

> Τα site αυτά εκτός από "παράνομο περιεχόμενο" περιέχουν και κριτικές για ταινίες, εφαρμογές για διαχείριση υποτίτλων, οδηγίες για το πως να μετατρέψεις διάφορα αρχεία ώστε να παίζουν σε media players, smart tv κλπ, forum για συζητήσεις και διάφορα άλλα.


Ναι αλλά έχει και το παράνομο περιεχόμενο,  όταν λοιπόν του ζητάνε οι αρχές να το κατεβάσει σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα  και αυτός τους γράφει, τότε αυτός φταίει που σου κόβει την πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο που δεν είναι παράνομο.

----------


## bomberb17

> Όπως σου είπε και πιο πάνω ο Patricrd,  το ίδιο εύκολο είναι να αλλάξουνε και Ip  οι διάφορες σελίδες
> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό πράγμα το κόψιμο, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για https.
> Οι πάροχοι σίγουρα έχουν αναφέρει το τι μπορούν να κόψουν και τι δεν μπορούν να κόψουν,  σίγουρα βοηθήσανε και οι δικηγόροι τους, καθώς για να γίνει το κόψιμο θα πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση στα δεδομένα των χρηστών και όχι απλά ips ή dns, κάτι που δεν επιτρέπεται για κάποιον που απλά κατεβάζει κάτι


1. To http*s* δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το censoring. Μπορεί τα data να είναι encrypted, αλλά και πάλι φαίνεται κανονικά η ΙΡ. Τρέξε ένα wireshark και θα καταλάβεις.
2. To κόψιμο των IPs είναι πανεύκολο. Μπορείς και εσύ αν είσαι network admin σε έναν οργανισμό με ένα pfsense gateway να το κάνεις. Επίσης υπάρχουν και άλλες τεχνικές, π.χ. URL ban ή ακόμα και packet inspection.
3. Σε πολλές χώρες του εξωτερικού εφαρμόζεται censoring σε διάφορες σελίδες/υπηρεσίες, και φυσικά δεν παρακάμπτεται με έναν google DNS παρά μόνο με VPN. Κλασικό παράδειγμα το great firewall. Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις, μπλοκάρουν ακόμα και VPN providers!

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης αυτά που γράφεις σχετικά με την ανάγκη πρόσβασης σε δεδομένα χρηστών δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> 3. Σε πολλές χώρες του εξωτερικού εφαρμόζεται censoring σε διάφορες σελίδες/υπηρεσίες, και φυσικά δεν παρακάμπτεται με έναν google DNS παρά μόνο με VPN. Κλασικό παράδειγμα το great firewall. Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις, μπλοκάρουν ακόμα και VPN providers!.


Στην Κίνα όλα τα VPN μπλοκάρονται (ούτε Tor δεν δουλεύει) εκτός απο κάποια εγκεκριμένα απο το ΚΚΚ  τα οποία βέβαια τα ακούει η Μαμά Κίνα. Γενικά τρόπους έχουν και πλεον θα καθιερωθούν και αυτόματα φιλτραρίσματα και τέτοιες μπούρδες (αν και δεν είναι άμεσα συγκρίσιμο). Αναλόγως πόσο σφιχτά θέλουν το ζωνάρι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το οποία adslgr.com και insomnia.gr θα προσφύγουν δικαστικά κατά της απόφασης και εκτός από αυτό ίσως και αγωγή κατά των ατόμων της επιτροπής. Διότι η επιτροπή ναι μεν αποφάσισε το μπλοκάρισμα των domain των εν λόγω ιστοσελίδων επειδή διακινούσαν παράνομο υλικό, σε τέτοια περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου επειδή είσαι ήδη παράνομος, το adslgr και το insomnia όμως δεν έχουν κάτι παράνομο. Εν κατακλείδι, η επιτροπή δεν μπορεί να κάνει οτι θέλει, τώρα πάτησε στην απόφαση επειδή οι εν λόγω σελίδες ήταν παράνομες, αν πάρουν και άλλο αέρα πιστεύω οτι θα τους κοπεί η φόρα. Επίσης κακώς η νομοθεσία έδωσε δικαιοδοσία σε τέτοιες επιτροπές να διατάσσουν, αυτό έπρεπε να το κάνει δικαστική αρχή.


Αγαπητέ Βασίλη δεν είπα για διακίνηση παράνομου υλικού

είπα απλά ότι σήμερα είναι οι παράνομες ιστοσελίδες που απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση τους οι οποίες δεν μπορούν να κάνουν προσφυγή ενάντια της απόφασης
αύριο μπορεί να είναι οι ιστοσελίδες τεχνολογικού περιεχομένου ή ενημερωτικού ή απλά τα blogs 
όταν δίνουν τέτοια εξουσία σε μια επιτροπή να διατάζει τους παρόχους να απαγορεύσουν την πρόσβαση
ποιος μου λέει εμένα ότι αύριο δεν θα γίνουμε χειρότερα από την Κίνα ή την Κορέα και ότι δεν αρέσει στην κυβέρνηση θα κλείνει ή θα απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση σε αυτό
έχεις την εντύπωση ότι αν συμβεί αυτό και κάνουν προσφυγή το ADSLgr.com ή το Insomnia.gr ή το οτιδήποτε.gr θα κερδίσει στο δικαστήριο την επιτροπή?
λυπάμαι αλλά έχεις χάσει πριν καν βγεις από τα αποδυτήρια...(να χρησιμοποιήσω έκφραση του γηπέδου)
το παιχνίδι έχει ξεκινήσει από παλιά αλλά δεν το πήρατε χαμπάρι τι έρχεται
υπάρχει και συνέχεια...
σε λίγο θα θέλετε να δείτε την όποια σειρά ή ταινία ή να ακούσετε μουσική και θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε (σε πολλούς παρόχους υπηρεσιών) να δω θα σας αρέσει...που θα δίνετε συνδρομή για τα πάντα

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> *το παιχνίδι έχει ξεκινήσει από παλιά αλλά δεν το πήρατε χαμπάρι τι έρχεται*
> υπάρχει και συνέχεια...
> σε λίγο θα θέλετε να δείτε την όποια σειρά ή ταινία ή να ακούσετε μουσική και θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε (σε πολλούς παρόχους υπηρεσιών) να δω θα σας αρέσει...που θα δίνετε συνδρομή για τα πάντα


Το πήραμε μια χαρά χαμπαρι απλά δεν μας είχαν κόψει το τσάμπα ακόμα  :Razz: 

Η τελευταία πρόταση ισχύει σε πολλές χώρες εδώ και χρόνια (ΗΒ πχ). Προσωπικά έχω δυο συνδρομές  (Prime ετήσια που μου ξέμεινε και Netflix) οι οποίες είναι αρκετά χαμηλές για τα δεδομένα και δεν μου χει λείψει το πειρατικό. 
Όσο οι συνδρομητικές είναι λίγες το μοντέλο δουλεύει, αν αρχίσουν και μπαίνουν ένα κάρο στο χορό θα αρχίσει ο κόσμος να καταφεύγει στην πειρατεία (που νταξ, πάντα θα υπάρχει με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σε όλο το νήμα λέμε ότι δεν έκλεισαν τα site. Εξακολουθούν να λειτουργούν κανονικά.
> Αυτό που έκλεισαν είναι ο δρόμος που οδηγεί σε αυτά. Αν πάρεις άλλο δρόμο μια χαρά τα βρίσκεις. 
> 
> Οπότε το παράδειγμα που σου παρατέθηκε δεν είναι καθόλου ατυχές.  Το "μαγαζί που παρανομεί" εξακολουθεί να παρανομεί αλλά δεν τιμωρούν αυτό. Τιμωρούν εσένα που δεν έκανες κάτι παράνομο. Σου απαγορεύουν να περάσεις από την περιοχή. 
> Όσοι ξέρουν την πιάτσα και θέλουν να παρανομήσουν θα συνεχίσουν να παρανομούν. Θα πάνε από τον διπλανό χωματόδρομο, θα μπουν από είσοδο της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας, θα τους τα στείλει το μαγαζί με delivery, τέλος πάντων θα βρεθεί τρόπος αφού το μαγαζί είναι ανοιχτό. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο σου στερούν μια ελευθερία χωρίς να χτυπούν καθόλου την παρανομία; 
> 
> Συνέχισε εσύ να τους υποστηρίζεις και να ζητάς να σου στερήσουν περισσότερες ελευθερίες για να ζήσεις σε μια ασφαλή κοινωνία χωρίς παρανομίες. Εντάξει μωρε τα δικαιώματα των άλλων είναι υπέρτερα των δικών μας δικαιωμάτων. 
> Ούτε που πάει το μυαλό σου ότι έτσι θα ζήσεις ανελεύθερος σε ανασφαλή κοινωνία. 
> 
> *“Όσοι θυσιάζουν στοιχειώδεις ελευθερίες για λίγη ασφάλεια δεν αξίζουν ούτε ελευθερία ούτε ασφάλεια.” - (Β. Φραγκλίνος)*


αυτό που τόνισα από το κείμενο σου είναι η ουσία που πολλοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν αν και είμαστε σε τεχνολογική ιστοσελίδα και θεωρώ ότι όλοι είναι έξυπνοι άνθρωποι

γιατί αυτή η κίνηση ήταν η δοκιμή του συστήματος

έρχεται και συνέχεια και δεν θα μας αρέσει καθόλου...

δεν ξέρω αν προσέξατε 27 χώρες έχουν μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση σε ιστοσελίδες ανάμεσα τους και η ελλάδα

εμένα τουλάχιστον με ανησυχεί η συνέχεια του πράγματος...

----------


## bomberb17

> Στην Κίνα όλα τα VPN μπλοκάρονται (ούτε Tor δεν δουλεύει) εκτός απο κάποια εγκεκριμένα απο το ΚΚΚ  τα οποία βέβαια τα ακούει η Μαμά Κίνα. Γενικά τρόπους έχουν και πλεον θα καθιερωθούν και αυτόματα φιλτραρίσματα και τέτοιες μπούρδες (αν και δεν είναι άμεσα συγκρίσιμο). Αναλόγως πόσο σφιχτά θέλουν το ζωνάρι.


Κάνεις λάθος, γνωρίζω προσωπικά Κινέζους που χρησιμοποιούν VPNs για να μπαίνουν σε google, skype, facebook κλπ.
Ένα κράτος το οποίο είναι αρκετά πιο "επιθετικό" όσο αφορά το censoring είναι το Ιράν (το οποίο μπλοκάρει σχεδόν όλα τα VPNs).

----------


## dimyok

Καλα και εγω ειχα συνδρομη αλλα μπραβο στην επιτροπη των αργόμισθων που με εκανε να βαλω bookmarks τοσα site απο αντιδραση 
Περα απο την πλακα πολυ οργουελικο τα λαμογια της ΑΕΠΙ με αλλο ονομα να βγαζουν blacklists ....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το πήραμε μια χαρά χαμπαρι απλά δεν μας είχαν κόψει το τσάμπα ακόμα 
> 
> Η τελευταία πρόταση ισχύει σε πολλές χώρες εδώ και χρόνια (ΗΒ πχ). Προσωπικά έχω δυο συνδρομές  (Prime ετήσια που μου ξέμεινε και Netflix) οι οποίες είναι αρκετά χαμηλές για τα δεδομένα και δεν μου χει λείψει το πειρατικό. 
> Όσο οι συνδρομητικές είναι λίγες το μοντέλο δουλεύει, αν αρχίσουν και μπαίνουν ένα κάρο στο χορό θα αρχίσει ο κόσμος να καταφεύγει στην πειρατεία (που νταξ, πάντα θα υπάρχει με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο).


και όμως δεν το έχετε πάρει χαμπάρι

η "διασκέδαση" είναι μια πίτα που έχει πολύ χρήμα αλλά είναι για λίγους όχι για πολλούς

έτσι θα σου πρότεινα να ετοιμαστείς για το τι έρχεται καθώς σε λίγο θα πληρώνεις εσύ - εγώ και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι συνδρομή σε πολλούς για να απολαμβάνουμε τις σειρές που μας αρέσουν , τις ταινίες , την μουσική κτλ...

δεν είναι τυχαίο που υπάρχει το Netflix , Amazon Prime Video , Hulu , HBO , έρχεται η Disney επίσης

στο Streaming εκτός του (google) youtube υπάρχει το Twitch μπαίνει όμως ξανά η Google αλλά και η Microsoft (παρά το γεγονός ότι έχει ήδη το Mixer) αλλά και η ΕΑ

τυχαία όλα αυτά....δεν νομίζω.

----------


## bomberb17

> Στην Κίνα όλα τα VPN μπλοκάρονται (ούτε Tor δεν δουλεύει) εκτός απο κάποια εγκεκριμένα απο το ΚΚΚ τα οποία βέβαια τα ακούει η Μαμά Κίνα. Γενικά τρόπους έχουν και πλεον θα καθιερωθούν και αυτόματα φιλτραρίσματα και τέτοιες μπούρδες (αν και δεν είναι άμεσα συγκρίσιμο). Αναλόγως πόσο σφιχτά θέλουν το ζωνάρι.


Κάνεις λάθος, γνωρίζω προσωπικά Κινέζους που χρησιμοποιούν VPNs για να μπαίνουν σε google, skype, facebook κλπ.
Ένα κράτος το οποίο είναι αρκετά πιο "επιθετικό" όσο αφορά το censoring είναι το Ιράν (το οποίο μπλοκάρει σχεδόν όλα τα VPNs).

Επίσης από τα παραπάνω είναι πιστεύω πλέον κατανοητό ότι αν κάποιο κράτος μπορεί να μπλοκάρει ολόκληρες υπηρεσίες τύπου google/facebook κλπ, το να μπλοκάρει ένα τορρεντάδικο με ταινίες είναι απλούστατο (και δεν εννοώ μόνο με DNS ban).
Εν κατακλείδι το DNS ban είναι μια πολύ "ελαφριάς" μορφής censoring (κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν αποτελεί καν censoring technique) και το γεγονός ότι επιλέχθηκε τέτοια τεχνική πιστεύω ότι κρύβει πολλά.

----------


## minas

> Αδελφέ το πως να αλλάζω DNS δε είναι παράνομο για να μην το γράφουμε στο forum ούτε καν να γράψουμε πως να βάλουν VPN !!!. Εγώ δεν έχω ελληνικό DNS πάνω από 10 χρονια !! τι ειμαι παρανομος ???  Το forum εδώ υπάρχει για να ενημερώνει και να βοηθάει τους χρηστες του και αυτό γίνετε στα πλαίσια των κανόνων αλλιώς θα πέσει το μακρύ χερι του nnn και οποιον πάρει ο χάρος .


Αδελφέ θα απαντήσω σε εσένα, αλλά αφορά όλους όσοι διάβασαν (πώς!?) ότι ισχυρίστηκα ότι οι αλλαγές DNS ή χρήση VPN είναι παράνομα. Πραγματικά κάντε τον κόπο να διαβάσετε το αρχικό μου μήνυμα...
Με απλά λόγια, λέω:
1. Ότι το τεκμήριο της παράβασης παρατέθηκε από τον καταγγέλοντα και ότι ο έλεγχος μιας τριμελούς επιτροπής είναι ανεπαρκής για μία τόσο σημαντική απόφαση, όπως την εξάλειψη κάποιου site από το Ελληνικό internet (άσχετα εάν η τεχνική υλοποίηση αυτή τη φορά είναι αστεία).
2. Ότι πρώτο βήμα θα έπρεπε να είναι η ήδη προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία να κατέβουν τα sites από τους παρόχους φιλοξενίας, και όχι να μπλοκάρονται από τους παρόχους δικτύου. Το τελευταίο ήδη έχει κριθεί στο παρελθόν δυσανάλογο προς την παράβαση και το πρώτο δεν τεκμαίρεται από την απόφαση ότι δοκιμάστηκε.
3. Ότι κάποιος κακόβουλος μπορεί να παραθέσει εξίσου εύκολα πλημμελή τεκμήρια για την παράβαση άλλων sites (εδώ ανέφερα το adsl ως παράδειγμα) και δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να περάσει από την επιτροπή. Ήδη βάφτισαν το cloudflare πάροχο φιλοξενίας των σελίδων...

Το πιο κομμάτι του internet θα είναι προσβάσιμο είναι πολύ σημαντική απόφαση για να παραδίδεται στα χέρια οποιωνδήποτε τριών ανθρώπων που συνεδριάζουν κεκλεισμένων των θυρών και χωρίς συμμετοχή του θιγόμενου, όπως θα γινόταν σε μία δίκη. Μετά πρέπει ο θιγόμενος να αποδείξει ένδικα ότι είναι αθώος (και όχι ο καταγγέλων ότι είναι ένοχος, όπως είθισται στο νομικό μας σύστημα).
Αυτά επιδέχονται κατάχρηση και πρέπει να υπάρξουν πρόσθετες δικλείδες ασφαλείας. Οι σελίδες που "κόπηκαν" με την πρώτη απόφαση μπορεί να μην επιδέχονται αμφισβήτηση, αλλά οι επόμενες μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο προφανείς.

----------


## bomberb17

> 2. Ότι πρώτο βήμα θα έπρεπε να είναι η ήδη προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία να κατέβουν τα sites από τους παρόχους φιλοξενίας, και όχι να μπλοκάρονται από τους παρόχους δικτύου.


Δε νομίζω ότι οι Ελληνικές αρχές έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κατεβάσουν τον/τους ίδιους τους servers του piratebay, το οποίο έχει αποδειχθεί "εφτάψυχο". Για τα άλλα sites που είναι μικρότερα ίσως, αλλά και πάλι οι servers μπορεί να είναι στα νησιά Cayman οπότε άντε βγάλε άκρη..  :Razz:

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Αγαπητέ Βασίλη δεν είπα για διακίνηση παράνομου υλικού
> 
> είπα απλά ότι σήμερα είναι οι παράνομες ιστοσελίδες που απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση τους οι οποίες δεν μπορούν να κάνουν προσφυγή ενάντια της απόφασης
> αύριο μπορεί να είναι οι ιστοσελίδες τεχνολογικού περιεχομένου ή ενημερωτικού ή απλά τα blogs 
> όταν δίνουν τέτοια εξουσία σε μια επιτροπή να διατάζει τους παρόχους να απαγορεύσουν την πρόσβαση
> ποιος μου λέει εμένα ότι αύριο δεν θα γίνουμε χειρότερα από την Κίνα ή την Κορέα και ότι δεν αρέσει στην κυβέρνηση θα κλείνει ή θα απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση σε αυτό
> έχεις την εντύπωση ότι αν συμβεί αυτό και κάνουν προσφυγή το ADSLgr.com ή το Insomnia.gr ή το οτιδήποτε.gr θα κερδίσει στο δικαστήριο την επιτροπή?
> λυπάμαι αλλά έχεις χάσει πριν καν βγεις από τα αποδυτήρια...(να χρησιμοποιήσω έκφραση του γηπέδου)
> το παιχνίδι έχει ξεκινήσει από παλιά αλλά δεν το πήρατε χαμπάρι τι έρχεται
> ...


Δεν διαφωνώ σε κάτι από όσα είπες σχετικά με την επιτροπή, πολύ κακώς δόθηκαν τέτοιες εξουσίες. Αυτές οι αποφάσεις καλό θα ήταν να λαμβάνονται μόνο από δικαστική αρχή.

Όσο για την δικαστική προσφυγή, μια χαρά θα την κερδίσουν καθώς δεν διακινείται παράνομο υλικό από αυτά τα site, είναι μόνο για να μιλάμε, εξάλλου υπάρχουν οι όροι όταν πάμε να εγγραφούμε. Αν παρθεί τέτοια απόφαση από επιτροπή θα είναι 100% φασιστική και θα καταπέσει πανηγυρικά σε δικαστήριο, κι αν δεν γίνει στην Ελλάδα θα γίνει στο ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο. Για τα blogs και την κάθε μεμονωμένη ιστοσελίδα, όλα εξαρτώνται από το τι γράφει ο καθένας, αλλά όπως και να έχει δεν μπορείς να πας να κλίσεις έτσι ιστοσελίδα χωρίς στοιχεία και αιτιολογία.

Το έχω πει και στο αρχικό post μου οτι σπάνια θα μπώ σε τορεντάδικα και οτι αυτή η απόφαση που πάρθηκε με ενοχλεί. Απ' την άλλη θεωρώ οτι ο κάθε δημιουργός έχει το δικαίωμα να προστατεύει τα έργα του και τον κόπο του. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα βρούμε μια λύση που θα είναι και η πίτα ολόκληρη και ο σκύλος χορτάτος. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, τέτοιες επιτροπές σαν αυτή που έλαβε την απόφαση πρέπει να πάψουν να υπάρχουν.

----------


## Chingachgook

Αν σε μια βιβλιοθήκη αφαιρέσεις τα index cards, η βιβλιοθήκη θα εξακολουθεί να έχει τα βιβλία. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω, νομίζω αυτό έγινε - αν ξέρεις που είναι τα βιβλία, θα μπορείς να εξακολουθήσεις να επιλέγεις αυτά που θέλεις.

Αυτό που ενοχλεί εμένα είναι ότι η ύπαρξη τέτοιων site, στα μάτια των "επιτροπών" με κάνει εν δυνάμει εγκληματία, απλά και μόνο επειδή υπάρχουν, ή τα επισκέπτομαι, χωρίς καν να έχω άλλου είδους interaction με αυτά (να ανεβάζω, κατεβάζω, κτλ). 
Όσο για τους υπότιτλους, θεωρώ παράλογο αν κάτσω και δαπανήσω χρόνο να υποτιτλίσω μια ταινία και τους ανεβάσω κάπου, χωρίς να αποκομίσω ιδίο όφελος να θεωρείται παράνομο, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία τί θεωρώ εγώ, αλλά δυστυχώς τί λέει ο νόμος.

----------


## nmavro73

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει πως γίνεται η αλλαγή DNS στο Speedport Entry 2i της Cosmote ; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Στο μενου LAN ειναι.

----------


## eyw

Αντε πάλι τα ίδια και τα ίδια με τα δικαιώματα.
Ολα αυτά τα κατάπτυστα και γλοιωδέστατα περί 48 ωρών και 850€ etc etc έχουν γίνει ΦΕΚ ή δεν χρειάζεται?

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με δαύτους και τα g**ωδικαιώματά τους, αυτοί είναι ικανοί να σταματήσουν το internet.
Να πουλάνε με υδατογραφημένο ΑΔΤ, ΑΦΜ και ΑΜΚΑ και να λήγει σε 1 βδομάδα ή 1 μήνα και να αφήσουν ήσυχους και μας και το ίντερνετ.
Οι κυβερνήσεις τους χαρίζουν δύο σκασμούς λεφτά και δουλεύουν γιαυτούς, αν η όποια πειρατεία τους κοστίζει πιο πολύ από την τζάμπα διαφήμιση ας το εφαρμόσουν, αλλιώς STFU και get the **** out of here.

Και γω στο σπίτι μου έχω μπριγιάντια και κοσμήματα και μετρητά και έργα τέχνης και όλα τα πολύτιμα αντικείμενα, δεν ζητάω να απαγορευτεί η κυκλοφορία.

Μα δεν υπάρχει κανένας κάπου να τους βάλει φρένο, όλοι λαδώνονται?

----------


## Theodore41

> Ναι αλλά έχει και το παράνομο περιεχόμενο,  όταν λοιπόν του ζητάνε οι αρχές να το κατεβάσει σύμφωνα με τα προβλεπόμενα  και αυτός τους γράφει, τότε αυτός φταίει που σου κόβει την πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο που δεν είναι παράνομο.


Το περιεχόμενο δεν είναι παράνομο,η διακίνηση του είναι.

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ ξέρω ότι έχει και για σειρές.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η διανομή υποτίτλων χωρίς άδεια του ιδιοκτήτη του αρχικού έργου είναι παράνομη. Ο νόμος είναι σαφής και παρατέθηκε νωρίτερα.


Ε τότε να αλλάξει ο νόμος. :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ έχω μιά άλλη απορία.Μετά από τόσα χρόνια με adsl και κατεβάσματα,δεν γεμίσατε το σπίτι σας με σκληρούς γεμάτους με...υλικό;Τι φωνάζετε τώρα;Ετσι κι αλλοιώς,για μένα τα καινούρια έργα είναι για τα μπάζα,και υπάρχουν και ταινίες της δεκαετίας του 40 που είναι πολύ καλές, και νόμιμες.Και έχουν και υπότιτλους.Κατεβάστε πρώτα αυτές,και μετά πηγαίνετε σ' αυτές της δεκαετίας του 50,να θαυμάσετε και τις ομορφότερες γυναίκες του σινεμά,τις Ιταλίδες δηλαδή. :Smile: 
Ααααμα το κάνετε κι αυτό,τότε ας πάτε και πιο πέρα.Θάχει περάσει καμια δεκαετία μέχρι τότε,οπότε θα έχουν γίνει και αυτές του 60 νόμιμες. :Smile:

----------


## SPIROS1979

ενω πως να το πω παντου banner με ερωτικο περιεχομενο πετιουνται  :Smile:  .... αυτα δεν τα κοβουν περνουν χρηματα απο τις διαφημισεις  :Smile:  .... αλλα οτι κλεινει ξανανοιγει ... παντως σιγουρα υπαρχει τροπος να δουν τι κατεβαζουμε τα παντα βλεπουν αλλα δεν ειναι νομικα τοσο για φυλακιση εδω στην Ελλαδα . Σιγουρα βλεπουν οταν κατεβαζουμε σειρες ταινιες streaming .

----------


## minas

> Το περιεχόμενο δεν είναι παράνομο,η διακίνηση του είναι.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εγώ ξέρω ότι έχει και για σειρές.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Ποιό 1940? Στην Αμερική, που είναι και η πηγή του προβλήματος, το copyright δεν τελειώνει ποτέ, αφού συνέχεια επεκτείνεται...
Έτσι όπως είναι η νομοθεσία, όλοι θα έχουν πεθάνει πριν μπορέσουν να δημιουργήσουν παράγωγα έργα για κάτι που δημιουργήθηκε όσο ζούσαν - πολύ διαφορετική κατάσταση από την αρχική πρόβλεψη για την προστασία των δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.
Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για την εκεί νομοθεσία, τμήματα της οποίας ξεχειλίζουν και προς άλλες χώρες:
http://www.feettothefire.com/2012/

----------


## pelopas1

> αργά ή γρήγορα όλες οι ιστοσελίδες που έχουν υπότιτλους (αφού είναι παράνομοι καθώς δεν έχουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) θα τους απαγορευτεί η πρόσβαση σε δεύτερο χρόνο (η επιτροπή είπε θα έχει και συνέχεια)
> αντί να παρακαλάτε να μείνουν σε επίπεδο IP/DNS οι πάροχοι και να μην προχωρήσουν στην "άλλη" μέθοδο που λέγεται DPI (ξέρω είναι παράνομο τώρα αλλά αργά ή γρήγορα θα βρουν την δικαιολογία να το περάσουν)
> η πίτα που λέγεται "διασκέδαση" και περιλαμβάνει τις σειρές/ταινίες έχει πολύ χρήμα για να το αφήσουν στους παράνομους


ακυρο δεν ισχυει το δικο μου μυνημα

----------


## adiS

επειδή ξέφυγε πολύ το νήμα σε σελίδες,

έβαλα dns cloudflare και πάλι δεν μπορώ να μπω άλλαξε κάτι? ή κάνω κάτι λάθος

----------


## hammered

> Αγαπητέ Βασίλη δεν είπα για διακίνηση παράνομου υλικού
> 
> *είπα απλά ότι σήμερα είναι οι παράνομες ιστοσελίδες που απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση τους οι οποίες δεν μπορούν να κάνουν προσφυγή ενάντια της απόφασης*
> αύριο μπορεί να είναι οι ιστοσελίδες τεχνολογικού περιεχομένου ή ενημερωτικού ή απλά τα blogs 
> όταν δίνουν τέτοια εξουσία σε μια επιτροπή να διατάζει τους παρόχους να απαγορεύσουν την πρόσβαση
> ποιος μου λέει εμένα ότι αύριο δεν θα γίνουμε χειρότερα από την Κίνα ή την Κορέα και ότι δεν αρέσει στην κυβέρνηση θα κλείνει ή θα απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση σε αυτό
> έχεις την εντύπωση ότι αν συμβεί αυτό και κάνουν προσφυγή το ADSLgr.com ή το Insomnia.gr ή το οτιδήποτε.gr θα κερδίσει στο δικαστήριο την επιτροπή?
> λυπάμαι αλλά έχεις χάσει πριν καν βγεις από τα αποδυτήρια...(να χρησιμοποιήσω έκφραση του γηπέδου)
> το παιχνίδι έχει ξεκινήσει από παλιά αλλά δεν το πήρατε χαμπάρι τι έρχεται
> ...


Μια χαρά μπορούν προσφύγουν στα δικαστήρια. Δες το 20 μέρος του προηγούμενου post μου: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...45#post6486145
Αλλά σιγά μην προσφύγουν. Κρύβονται πίσω από την ανωνυμία τους. Αν προσφύγουν οι δικαιούχοι θα μάθουν τα στοιχεία τους και θα μπορέσουν να καταθέσουν μήνυση εναντίον τους + αγωγές για αποζημίωση.




> *Αντε πάλι τα ίδια και τα ίδια με τα δικαιώματα.
> Ολα αυτά τα κατάπτυστα και γλοιωδέστατα περί 48 ωρών και 850€ etc etc έχουν γίνει ΦΕΚ ή δεν χρειάζεται?*
> 
> Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με δαύτους και τα g**ωδικαιώματά τους, αυτοί είναι ικανοί να σταματήσουν το internet.
> Να πουλάνε με υδατογραφημένο ΑΔΤ, ΑΦΜ και ΑΜΚΑ και να λήγει σε 1 βδομάδα ή 1 μήνα και να αφήσουν ήσυχους και μας και το ίντερνετ.
> Οι κυβερνήσεις τους χαρίζουν δύο σκασμούς λεφτά και δουλεύουν γιαυτούς, αν η όποια πειρατεία τους κοστίζει πιο πολύ από την τζάμπα διαφήμιση ας το εφαρμόσουν, αλλιώς STFU και get the **** out of here.
> 
> Και γω στο σπίτι μου έχω μπριγιάντια και κοσμήματα και μετρητά και έργα τέχνης και όλα τα πολύτιμα αντικείμενα, δεν ζητάω να απαγορευτεί η κυκλοφορία.
> 
> Μα δεν υπάρχει κανένας κάπου να τους βάλει φρένο, όλοι λαδώνονται?


Από πότε χρειάζεται μια δικαστική απόφαση ή μια απόφαση δημοσίου οργάνου (αυτό είνα εν προκειμένω η Επιτροπή) ΦΕΚ; Αρκεί η δράση, η εξουσία και τα όρια των αποφάσεων του δημοσίου οργάνου να προβλέπονται στο νόμο. Και όλα αυτά πρόβλέπονται στο αρ.66Ε του ν.2121/1993
Συγκεκριμένα στην παράγραφο 7 γράφει για το πρόστιμο.




> Τα site αυτά εκτός από "παράνομο περιεχόμενο" περιέχουν και κριτικές για ταινίες, εφαρμογές για διαχείριση υποτίτλων, οδηγίες για το πως να μετατρέψεις διάφορα αρχεία ώστε να παίζουν σε media players, smart tv κλπ, forum για συζητήσεις και διάφορα άλλα.


Πληροφορίες δευτερεύουσες που μπορείς να τις βρεις και αλλού. Και είναι δευτερεύουσες γιατί τα παράνομα κυριαρχούν εκεί και δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να τους σταματήσεις. Ειδικά όταν τους ειδοποιείς και σε αγνοούν.




> Η Αρχή της Δημοκρατίας είναι ότι η "Η ελευθερία του ενός σταματά εκεί που αρχίζουν να θίγονται τα όρια της ελευθερίας των άλλων" Έτσι λοιπόν δεν υπάρχουν κατώτερες και ανώτερες ελευθερίες. Όσο δεν θίγω την δική σου ελευθερία δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να επηρεάσεις τη δική μου. Και αν δεν χρησιμοποιώ το site για πρόσβαση σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο αλλά για τους λόγους που ανέφερα παραπάνω η δική σου ελευθερία δεν επηρεάζεται.


Ναι αλλά υπάρχει η ελευθερία του δικαιούχου που θίγεται σφόδρα και δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να προστατευτεί χωρίς να επηρεάσει *λίγο* και ελευθερίες τρίτων (σαν κι εσένα) χωρίς να τις θίγει στον πυρήνα τους όμως.
Όπως λές δεν υπάρχουν ανώτερες/κατώτερες ελευθερίες αλλά όταν συγκρούονται γίνεται στάθμιση και αναλόγως των περιστάσεων κάποια υποχωρεί.




> Νόμιζα ήταν αυτονόητη η απάντηση: Να τιμωρήσουν αυτόν που παρανομεί. Όχι εμένα. Εγώ δεν παρανομώ, γιατί με τιμωρούν περιορίζοντας τις ελευθερίες μου;


Αυτόν που παρανομεί τιμωρούν. Δεν τιμωρούν εσένα.
Είναι σαν να λες γιατί η ΔΟΥ σφράγισε την αγαπημένη μου καφετέρια για φορολογικές παραβάσεις και δεν μπορώ να πιω τον καφέ μου εκει. Τιμωρεί και εμένα.
Αν εννοείς να πιάσουν τα φυσικά πρόσωπα, τότε αυτό όπως καταλαβαίνεις, πολλές φορές είναι ανέφικτο. Αν οι servers είναι σε ξένη δικαιοδοσία κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το ξένο κράτος δεν θα δώσει πληροφορίες για το ποιος έχει τον server. Ούτε θα μπορείς να εξαναγκάσεις τον ξένο host να σου πει τα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού του server.

----------


## Minotavrs

> επιβεβαιωνω και εγω πως δεν δουλεψε εβαλα τους cloudflare dns, εκανα flush dns και διαγραφη cache αλλα δεν με βαζει ουτε piratebay ουτε yify.


Πρόσεξες μηπως εχει το ρουτερ σου ενεργοποιημενο ipV6 ? Aν ναι την εχεις αλλαξει ? Αν ακομα δεν σου παιζει ή για περισσότερους τρόπους παρακαμψης δες και εδω!!
 :Wink:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Κάνεις λάθος, γνωρίζω προσωπικά Κινέζους που χρησιμοποιούν VPNs για να μπαίνουν σε google, skype, facebook κλπ.
> Ένα κράτος το οποίο είναι αρκετά πιο "επιθετικό" όσο αφορά το censoring είναι το Ιράν (το οποίο μπλοκάρει σχεδόν όλα τα VPNs).


Τα VPNs είναι official όμως που έχουν πάρει έγκριση της Μαμάς (ρώτα τους που τα βρήκαν τα VPN, πιθανότατα επι πληρωμή ή δωρεάν απο κάποιο κινέζικο playstore). Αν πάρεις ένα τυχαίο VPN δεν θα δουλεύει.

----------


## Sebu

Ελληνικός παραλογισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.

Να ξεκαθαρίσω πως συμφωνώ ότι η πειρατεία είναι κακό πράγμα, τα δικαιώματα της διάνοιας και της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας κτλ κτλ κτλ. 
Στο διαταύτα όμως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τιμωρείς κάποιον που δεν πρέπει και εξηγούμαι:

Τα τόρρεντ sites δεν φιλοξενούν τα ίδια το παράνομο υλικό. Φιλοξενούν λινκς προς magnet/torrent files που σου επιτρέπουν να συνδεθείς με ένα πουλ χρηστών που μοιράζουν αρχεία. Τα τορρεντ sites θα μπορούσαν και μπορούν να διαμοιράζουν και ελευθερως διακινούμενο υλικό πχ Linux διανομές. Κλείνοντας την προσβαση του κοσμου σε αυτά, δεν σταματας το ιδιο το κακο ουτε ειναι ολο κακο εκει μεσα.

Τα τορρεντ sites είναι η βιτρίνα που εκθέτει μία φωτογραφία του είδους. Δεν έχει το είδος, ούτε το πουλάει. Απλά το εκθέτει. Ερχόμενοι λοιπόν στο τι έγινε τώρα στην Ελλάδα είναι σαν να έχουμε έναν κλεπταποδόχο, ο οποίος έχει ένα μαγαζί και στη βιτρίνα του έχει φωτογραφίες αντικειμένων που ο περισσοτερος κόσμος ξέρει ότι είναι κλεμμένα καποιοι ομως ειναι αφελης και δεν το σκεφτονται, αλλα φυσικά αυτός δεν το διατυμπανίζει. Λεει απλα ρολόι Ρολεξ, χρυσο 18 καρατια, χαρίζεται. Δεν έχει καν το ρολεξ. Εχει μια φωτο ενος ρολεξ ή καθολου φωτο, μια απλη γραπτη αναφορα. 
Ο κλέφτης που το έχει και θα το δώσει, που θα μας φέρει σε επαφή ο κλεπταποδόχος, δεν είναι καν σε εκείνο το φυσικό χώρο και δεν ξερουμε κιολας αν θα έρθουμε προσωπο με προσωπο αν γινει η δωρεαν ανταλλαγη.

Εγω λοιπον καθομαι στο δημοσιο πεζοδρομιο, οπου μπορω να περπαταω να στεκομαι και να κινουμαι ελευθερα, έξω απο το μαγαζι και κοιταω την βιτρινα. Και τι κανει το κρατος? Ερχεται και μου απαγορευει να στεκομαι στο συγκεκριμενο πεζοδρομιο και να κοιταω τη βιτρινα του μαγαζιου γιατι λεει ειναι κλεπταποδοχος και χαριζει κλεμμενα αντικειμενα.
Και εμενα τι με νοιαζει? Μπηκα στο μαγαζι του? Πηρα στα χερια μου καποιο κλεμμενο?
Γιατι μου απαγορευει να στεκομαι εξω απο ενα μαγαζι που λεει χαριζονται αντικειμενα? Υπαρχει καποιος νομος που απαγορευει το βλεπειν και το ματι αντικειμενων ακομα και αν υπαρχει η υπονοια οτι ειναι κλεμενα? Ποινικοποιουμε και την σκεψη τωρα? 

Ακομα και αν μπω εγω στο μαγαζι και χαζεψω τα ραφια αλλα φυγω και δεν παρω τιποτα. Μπηκα για χαβελε ρε παιδι μου γιατι βαριομουν ή ήθελα να περασει η ωρα μεχρι να ερθει το ραντεβου μου. Ειμαι παρανομος? Για πιο εγκλημα? Επειδή μπήκα σε ένα μαγαζί που υπάρχει και λειτουργεί νομίμως? Γιατί αν το μαγαζί είναι παράνομο, κακώς υπάρχει και δουλεύει και το κράτος θα έπρεπε να το έχει κλείσει. Όχι να κλείνει το πεζοδρόμιο έξω απο το μαγαζι αλλα να αφηνει το μαγαζι να δουλευει.

Αν η αστυνομια ξερει οτι ειναι κλεπταποδοχος και ξερει τους κλεφτες γιατι δεν κλεινει το μαγαζι του ή δεν συλλαμβανει τους κλεφτες?

*Διαφωνώ με τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος γιατί έτσι τιμωρείς τραγελαφικά κάποιον ή κάτι που δεν πρέπει αντι να χτυπήσεις το κακό στη ρίζα του.*

Με τη λογική αυτή δλδ κάποιος που θα μπει σε ενα τορρεντ site, θα χαζεψει, δεν θα κλικαρει τιποτα και θα φυγει, τι παρανομο έκανε ακριβώς και γιατί τον τιμωρούμε κόβωντας του την προσβαση, αντι να κλείσουμε το ίδιο το site αν το θεωρουμε κακο ή παρανομο?

Δλδ αν εγω μπω στο γνωστο ελληνικο αριστερο αναρχο site και περιηγηθώ να δω τι γραφουν έγινα ξαφνικά αναρχικός? Αν εχουν εκει μέσα φορα παρτιδα οδηγίες για παρασκευή μολότωφ και εγω απλα την διαβάσω και φυγω είμαι εγκληματίας? Γιατί να μου απαγορεψει να μπω ή να μου επιβαλει και να μου καθοριζει που θα μπαινω και οχι το κρατος? Αν κρινει ότι το Χ site είναι κακο και επικινδυνο, κλεισε το site. Με το να μου απαγορευεις την απευθειας προσβαση το μονο που καταφερνεις ειναι, απο αντιδραση αν θες γιατι θεωρω παραλογο αυτο που κανεις, να ψαξω να βρω τροπο να ξαναπαω.

Δεν ειμαι προβατο να με καθοδηγεις εσυ οπου θες για να φαω χορταρακι με τον εκφοβισμο οτι υπαρχουν κακοι λυκοι. Αν υπαρχουν κακοι λυκοι, κυνηγησε, πιασε και σκοτωσε τους λυκους. Δεν ειναι ο κοσμος κοπαδι με προβατα.

*Στο διαταύτα συμφωνώ ότι η πειρατεία είναι κακή και πρέπει να καταπολεμηθεί, διαφωνώ με τον τρόπο και το πως επιχειρείται αυτό τώρα στην Ελλάδα με αυτή την απόφαση.*

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> έτσι θα σου πρότεινα να ετοιμαστείς για το τι έρχεται καθώς σε λίγο θα πληρώνεις εσύ - εγώ και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι συνδρομή σε πολλούς για να απολαμβάνουμε τις σειρές που μας αρέσουν , τις ταινίες , την μουσική κτλ...
> 
> δεν είναι τυχαίο που υπάρχει το Netflix , Amazon Prime Video , Hulu , HBO , έρχεται η Disney επίσης
> 
> *τυχαία όλα αυτά....δεν νομίζω.*


Με το bold δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θές να πεις. Ο έλεγχος του διαδικτύου έχει περάσει εδώ και καιρό στην Silicon Valley, αυτό είναι γνωστό. Ένα αντίδοτο ήταν στην αρχή να μην εξαρτηθεί ο κόσμος απο αυτήν αλλα τώρα πάει, πέταξε το πουλάκι. Η διασκέδαση είναι πραγματικά το λιγότερο. Τον κόσμο τον πείραξε τώρα που του κόψανε το τσάμπα. 

Ένα απο τους λόγους που μειώθηκε η ζήτηση για πειρατεία ήταν οι φθηνές συνδρομητικές λύσεις τύπου Netflix που σου χει on demand περιεχόμενο με υπότιτλους και τα όλα (παρόμοια με το πως το steam έριξε την πειρατεία στα videogames).  Παρ'όλα αυτά τρόποι για πρόσβαση στο πειρατικό υπάρχουν ακόμα και σε χώρες με έντονη ενεργή αντι-πειρατική δράση (πχ ΗΒ). Απλά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο. 
Αν όμως χωρίσουν οι σειρές που σου αρέσουν σε ένα σωρό φθηνά subscription, το αποτέλεσμα είναι οτι το συνολικό subscription δεν είναι πλέον τόσο φθηνό. Αυτό ωθεί πάλι κόσμο στην πειρατεία (πχ μέσω VPN).

Την πειρατεία μέσω internet πάντως την πολεμάνε απο τέλη του 90. Αυτό που λένε οτι ο κόσμος θυσιάζει ελευθερία για ασφάλεια δεν ισχύει, θυσιάζει και τα δύο για ευκολία και άμεση ικανοποίηση. Αν του το κόψεις αυτό θα θυμηθεί τα άλλα δύο  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> 1. To http*s* δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το censoring. Μπορεί τα data να είναι encrypted, αλλά και πάλι φαίνεται κανονικά η ΙΡ. Τρέξε ένα wireshark και θα καταλάβεις.
> 2. To κόψιμο των IPs είναι πανεύκολο. Μπορείς και εσύ αν είσαι network admin σε έναν οργανισμό με ένα pfsense gateway να το κάνεις. Επίσης υπάρχουν και άλλες τεχνικές, π.χ. URL ban ή ακόμα και packet inspection.
> 3. Σε πολλές χώρες του εξωτερικού εφαρμόζεται censoring σε διάφορες σελίδες/υπηρεσίες, και φυσικά δεν παρακάμπτεται με έναν google DNS παρά μόνο με VPN. Κλασικό παράδειγμα το great firewall. Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις, μπλοκάρουν ακόμα και VPN providers!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επίσης αυτά που γράφεις σχετικά με την ανάγκη πρόσβασης σε δεδομένα χρηστών δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.


1 και 2,  είπαμε την Ip την κόβεις και καπάκι η άλλη άκρη την αλλάζει,  είναι και αυτό εύκολο όπως το η αλλαγή dns.
Με το https δεν μπορούνε να κάνουμε εύκολα  έλεγχο στα πακέτα ώστε να μπλοκάρουν πραγματικά κάποιον που κατεβάζει κάτι παράνομο, αλλά και να μπορούσανε έχει έρχεται η ανάγκη πρόσβασης στα δεδομένα των χρηστών κάτι που απαγορεύεται. 
Σε ένα εταιρικό δίκτυο, είναι εύκολο πράγμα να μπει  κόψιμο, ακόμα και σε επίπεδο εφαρμογής  απο την στιγμή που ενημερώνεται ο υπάλληλος,  ένας isp δεν μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο.

----------


## Wonderland

> Τον κόσμο τον πείραξε τώρα που του κόψανε το τσάμπα.


Τώρα το τσάμπα, σχετικό είναι. Πόσες φορές να αγοράσει κανείς το *ίδιο* περιεχόμενο; Σε VHS, Video CD, Laserdisc, DVD, φόρο στα εγγράψιμα δισκάκια, τις φωτοτυπίες και στις ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές, HD-DVD, Blu-Ray, Ultra HD Blu-ray, τα φορμά που έχω ξεχάσει και όσα θα ακολουθήσουν, καθώς και κάθε ένα από τα διάφορα συνδρομητικά streaming sites που μας προέκυψαν;

Θα μου πεις, ό,τι είναι νόμιμο, είναι και ηθικό.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν διαφωνώ σε κάτι από όσα είπες σχετικά με την επιτροπή, πολύ κακώς δόθηκαν τέτοιες εξουσίες. Αυτές οι αποφάσεις καλό θα ήταν να λαμβάνονται μόνο από δικαστική αρχή.
> 
> Όσο για την δικαστική προσφυγή, μια χαρά θα την κερδίσουν καθώς δεν διακινείται παράνομο υλικό από αυτά τα site, είναι μόνο για να μιλάμε, εξάλλου υπάρχουν οι όροι όταν πάμε να εγγραφούμε. Αν παρθεί τέτοια απόφαση από επιτροπή θα είναι 100% φασιστική και θα καταπέσει πανηγυρικά σε δικαστήριο, κι αν δεν γίνει στην Ελλάδα θα γίνει στο ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο. Για τα blogs και την κάθε μεμονωμένη ιστοσελίδα, όλα εξαρτώνται από το τι γράφει ο καθένας, αλλά όπως και να έχει δεν μπορείς να πας να κλίσεις έτσι ιστοσελίδα χωρίς στοιχεία και αιτιολογία.
> 
> Το έχω πει και στο αρχικό post μου οτι σπάνια θα μπώ σε τορεντάδικα και οτι αυτή η απόφαση που πάρθηκε με ενοχλεί. Απ' την άλλη θεωρώ οτι ο κάθε δημιουργός έχει το δικαίωμα να προστατεύει τα έργα του και τον κόπο του. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα βρούμε μια λύση που θα είναι και η πίτα ολόκληρη και ο σκύλος χορτάτος. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, τέτοιες επιτροπές σαν αυτή που έλαβε την απόφαση πρέπει να πάψουν να υπάρχουν.


άστο Βασίλη δεν κατάλαβες τι λέω και τι εννοώ 

Σχετικά με το παράδειγμα περί για μελλοντική την απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα π.χ του ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr , της οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδας ή blog

Να στο πω για τελευταία φορά με απλά λόγια μήπως καταλάβεις τι λέω και τι εννοώ ώστε να πιάσεις το νόημα της συγκεκριμένης απόφασης που εφαρμόστηκε σε 27 χώρες συμπεριλαμβανόμενης και της ελλάδας.

Συνεδριάζει η επιτροπή μυστικά και αποφασίζει την απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα του ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr , της οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδας ή Blog που ενοχλεί την κυβέρνηση και υποχρεώνει τους παρόχους πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο να εφαρμόσουν την απόφαση τους βασιζόμενη σε ισχύουσα νομική διάταξη (έτσι δεν κινδυνεύουν από την όποια δικαστική εξουσία που μπορεί να προσφύγει ο εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτης).

Ελπίζω να έπιασες το νόημα τώρα για να καταλάβεις τι έρχεται στο μέλλον...

Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν η οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδα είναι παράνομη ή νόμιμη , ούτε το υλικό της , ούτε το περιεχόμενο της

Αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι τι συμφέροντα ενοχλεί...

Πριν ήταν η μουσική

Μετά ήρθε το στοίχημα (τζόγος)

Τώρα είναι οι υπότιτλοι , σειρές , ταινίες , online streaming

το επόμενο ποιος ξέρει τι θα είναι...και δεν θέλω καν να το φανταστώ...

----------


## G.F.D

Preferred: 8.8.8.8
Alternate: 8.8.4.4




> Αν επιλέξετε τα Google DNS να γνωρίζετε ότι μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν τις συνήθειες πλοήγησής σας.


Αγνοώ το QUOTE ή γίνομαι υποχόνδριος?

Είμαι εντάξει ή έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο?

----------


## sdikr

> Preferred: 8.8.8.8
> Alternate: 8.8.4.4
> 
> 
> Αγνοώ το QUOTE ή γίνομαι υποχόνδριος?
> 
> Είμαι εντάξει ή έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο?


Μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση του 1.1.1.1  ,   λένε πως δεν παρακολουθούν

----------


## G.F.D

Βάζω μόνο στο preferred 1.1.1.1 και το alternate το αφήνω όπως έχει(default 0.0.0.0)?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση του 1.1.1.1  ,   λένε πως δεν παρακολουθούν


αν πιστεύεις ότι δεν σε παρακολουθούν κανένα πρόβλημα

εγώ που είμαι συμβιβασμένος με την ιδέα ότι από την στιγμή που πατήσω το κουμπί ΟΝ στο ρούτερ και πραγματοποιηθεί σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο αυτόματα δεν υπάρχει ανωνυμία/προσωπικά δεδομένα

δεν με ενοχλεί είτε βάλω τους GOOGLE DNS είτε τα CLOUDFARE DNS είτε τα ΟPENDNS 

προσωπικά ακόμα έχω τα DNS του παρόχου COSMOTE δεν τα έχω αλλάξει ούτε στο ρούτερ ούτε στις συσκευές

ούτε έχω βάλει VPN ακόμα αν βρω κάτι το αξιόπιστο και με Lifetime Συνδρομή ίσως βάλω...

----------


## Wonderland

> ...και το alternate το αφήνω όπως έχει(default 0.0.0.0)?


Όχι, βάζεις αυτά που λένε να βάλεις.

----------


## G.F.D

Έγινε,σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δυο.

----------


## OnAl3rt

To thepiratebay.org είναι offline οπότε λογικό να μην μπορείτε να μπείτε. Και μάλιστα είναι offline για μεγάλα διαστήματα καιρό τώρα.
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι unofficial mirror-proxy sites, επικίνδυνα θα έλεγα, όποτε προσοχή. Όλα τα άλλα.
Το μόνο official το οποίο και δουλεύει είναι το .onion domain μέσω Tor. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε στο forum του tpb.
Οπότε όποιος θέλει να το χρησιμοποιήσει ας χρησιμοποιεί τον επίσημο τρόπο καλύτερα.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Τώρα το τσάμπα, σχετικό είναι. Πόσες φορές να αγοράσει κανείς το *ίδιο* περιεχόμενο; Σε VHS, Video CD, Laserdisc, DVD, φόρο στα εγγράψιμα δισκάκια, τις φωτοτυπίες και στις ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές, HD-DVD, Blu-Ray, Ultra HD Blu-ray, τα φορμά που έχω ξεχάσει και όσα θα ακολουθήσουν, καθώς και κάθε ένα από τα διάφορα συνδρομητικά streaming sites που μας προέκυψαν;
> 
> Θα μου πεις, ό,τι είναι νόμιμο, είναι και ηθικό.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω πολύ τι θες να πεις ακριβώς. Που κολλάει το *ίδιο* περιεχόμενο;

Έχεις δίκιο πάντως, τσάμπα δεν ήτανε λόγω του φόρου ο οποίος ήτανε απο τις πιο γελοίες εφευρέσεις... Λέω τσάμπα συγκριτικά με το αν το αγόραζες.

----------


## Tzitziloni

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που είπε κάποιος για μια συνδρομή πρόσβασης στο περιεχόμενο που θα έλυνε το θέμα. Να δεις που στο μέλλον θα πουλάνε το internet σε "μπουκέτα" αλά συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης. Μια τιμή για πρόσβαση παντού; Όχι βέβαια. Θες και torrents; Τόσο. Θες και streaming. Άλλο τόσο. κλπ.

 :Laughing:

----------


## DrNo

> To thepiratebay.org είναι offline οπότε λογικό να μην μπορείτε να μπείτε. Και μάλιστα είναι offline για μεγάλα διαστήματα καιρό τώρα.
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι unofficial mirror-proxy sites, επικίνδυνα θα έλεγα, όποτε προσοχή. Όλα τα άλλα.
> Το μόνο official το οποίο και δουλεύει είναι το .onion domain μέσω Tor. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε στο forum του tpb.
> Οπότε όποιος θέλει να το χρησιμοποιήσει ας χρησιμοποιεί τον επίσημο τρόπο καλύτερα.


Ναι ειναι κατω εδω και μερες αλλα μπορεις να μπεις στο thepiratebay.online (που δεν γνωριζω ποσο ασφαλες ειναι...εγω δεν ειδα να τρεχει κατι υποπτο) ακομα και χωρις VPN, tor, και λοιπες ιστοριες

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που είπε κάποιος για μια συνδρομή πρόσβασης στο περιεχόμενο που θα έλυνε το θέμα. Να δεις που στο μέλλον θα πουλάνε το internet σε "μπουκέτα" αλά συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης. Μια τιμή για πρόσβαση παντού; Όχι βέβαια. Θες και torrents; Τόσο. Θες και streaming. Άλλο τόσο. κλπ.


Ναι συμφωνώ και εγώ με την ιδέα της συνδρομής μέσα από την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο

Αλλά δεν συμφωνούν ούτε οι πάροχοι ούτε οι εταιρείες

έτσι έρχεται σιγά σιγά το μοντέλο που θέλουν με τον έναν τρόπο ή με τον άλλο θα απαγορεύσουν/μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση στις "παράνομες" ιστοσελίδες 

αν δεν συμμορφωθούν θα τις κλείσουν κανονικά με την νομοθεσία και θα τρέχουν οι ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές τους (γιατί μην ξεχνάτε την μεγάλη παγίδα που πέφτουν με τις διαφημίσεις GOOGLE ADSENSE/ADWORDS) = διαφυγόντα κέρδη/φοροδιαφυγή (καθώς δεν τα δηλώνουν στην εφορία)

αν δεν δουν βελτίωση θα αρχίσει η αποστολή λογαριασμού στο σπίτι σε όποιους κατεβάζουν "παράνομο" υλικό

και αφού στρώσουμε χαρακτήρα θα έρθει αυτό που θέλουν...

Συνδρομή για να ακούμε μουσική , να βλέπουμε σειρές , να βλέπουμε ταινίες , να βλέπουμε streaming , να παίζουμε παιχνίδια

εννοείται ότι θα έχουμε πρόβλημα καθώς είναι πολλές (αν κρίνω από τα δικά μου γούστα) οι συνδρομές  , λίγα βέβαια τα χρήματα ανά μήνα και δυστυχώς πάνε σε πολλές (εταιρείες)

εις υγείαν μας και καλή χώνεψη να έχουμε

όπως καταλάβατε αυτό είναι το μέλλον

θα δουλεύουμε για να τους πληρώνουμε ώστε τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας να έχουμε κάτι να δούμε/ακούσουμε/παίξουμε ως διασκέδαση...

----------


## gogeta01

> Βάζω μόνο στο preferred 1.1.1.1 και το alternate το αφήνω όπως έχει(default 0.0.0.0)?


1.0.0.1 και βάλε και τα ipv6

----------


## G.F.D

Το έκανα αλλά για ipv6 δεν βρήκα στο router(speedport entry 2i).Μου έριξε άκυρο και το συνδύασα με ότι λέει εδώ για adapter settings(ipv4 και ipv6 properties) .Όλα καλά ως τώρα.Ευχαριστώ.

Edit

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Ναι συμφωνώ και εγώ με την ιδέα της συνδρομής μέσα από την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο
> 
> Αλλά δεν συμφωνούν ούτε οι πάροχοι ούτε οι εταιρείες
> 
> έτσι έρχεται σιγά σιγά το μοντέλο που θέλουν με τον έναν τρόπο ή με τον άλλο θα απαγορεύσουν/μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση στις "παράνομες" ιστοσελίδες 
> 
> αν δεν συμμορφωθούν θα τις κλείσουν κανονικά με την νομοθεσία και θα τρέχουν οι ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές τους (γιατί μην ξεχνάτε την μεγάλη παγίδα που πέφτουν με τις διαφημίσεις GOOGLE ADSENSE/ADWORDS) = διαφυγόντα κέρδη/φοροδιαφυγή (καθώς δεν τα δηλώνουν στην εφορία)
> 
> αν δεν δουν βελτίωση θα αρχίσει η αποστολή λογαριασμού στο σπίτι σε όποιους κατεβάζουν "παράνομο" υλικό
> ...


Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ γιατί όλα αυτά είναι ενάντια στην θεμελιώδη αρχή δημιουργίας του διαδικτύου. Ούτε καν με τη συνδρομή που πληρώνουμε για να έχουμε internet δεν συμφωνώ.

----------


## OnAl3rt

> Ναι ειναι κατω εδω και μερες αλλα μπορεις να μπεις στο thepiratebay.online (που δεν γνωριζω ποσο ασφαλες ειναι...εγω δεν ειδα να τρεχει κατι υποπτο) ακομα και χωρις VPN, tor, και λοιπες ιστοριες


Εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία ιστορία. Είτε τον Tor browser ανοίξει κάποιος και πατήσει το bookmark του tpb είτε τον χ browser για το οποιοδήποτε αγνώστου προέλευσης mirror site, τα ίδιο είναι. Οπότε καλύτερα με τον official τρόπο.

----------


## hammered

> άστο Βασίλη δεν κατάλαβες τι λέω και τι εννοώ 
> 
> Σχετικά με το παράδειγμα περί για μελλοντική την απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα π.χ του ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr , της οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδας ή blog
> 
> Να στο πω για τελευταία φορά με απλά λόγια μήπως καταλάβεις τι λέω και τι εννοώ ώστε να πιάσεις το νόημα της συγκεκριμένης απόφασης που εφαρμόστηκε σε 27 χώρες συμπεριλαμβανόμενης και της ελλάδας.
> 
> *Συνεδριάζει η επιτροπή μυστικά και αποφασίζει την απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα του ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr , της οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδας ή Blog που ενοχλεί την κυβέρνηση και υποχρεώνει τους παρόχους πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο να εφαρμόσουν την απόφαση τους βασιζόμενη σε ισχύουσα νομική διάταξη (έτσι δεν κινδυνεύουν από την όποια δικαστική εξουσία που μπορεί να προσφύγει ο εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτης).
> *
> Ελπίζω να έπιασες το νόημα τώρα για να καταλάβεις τι έρχεται στο μέλλον...
> ...


1. Η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία δεν προβλέπει το κλείσιμο τέτοιων site. Μόνο για παραβάσεις δικαιωμάτων copyright και μόνο εφόσον δεν απαντήσουν οι διαχειριστές.
2. Η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία προβλέπει το δικαιώμα προσφυγής στην δικαιοσύνη ακόμα και αν η Επιτροπή έχει βγάλει απόφαση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ γιατί όλα αυτά είναι ενάντια στην θεμελιώδη αρχή δημιουργίας του διαδικτύου. Ούτε καν με τη συνδρομή που πληρώνουμε για να έχουμε internet δεν συμφωνώ.


καμία αντίρρηση δεν έχω στο γεγονός ότι δεν συμφωνείς

αλήθεια μιας και αναφέρεις την "θεμελιώδη αρχή της δημιουργίας του διαδικτύου" είδες το σχετικό θέμα τι γράφει ο δημιουργός του? διάβασε και μετά μπορείς να φρικάρεις ελεύθερα...

κάτσε γιατί θα μας τρελάνεις (φιλικά στο λέω μην παρεξηγηθείς)

θες δηλαδή οι πάροχοι που σου δίνουν σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο (ότι τύπο ADSL/VDSL/FTTH) να στην δίνουν δωρεάν χωρίς να πληρώνεις συνδρομή

λυπάμαι φίλε μου αλλά και οι πάροχοι είναι επιχειρήσεις και όχι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα

όπως και οι εταιρείες περιεχομένου (μουσική/σειρές/ταινίες/streaming/online games/κτλ)

αν τώρα εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε ιδρύσετε δική σας εταιρεία είτε παροχής σύνδεσης με το διαδίκτυο είτε περιεχομένου και μην βάλετε συνδρομή 
τα πάντα δωρεάν (τσάμπα) 

θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι το τσάμπα (δωρεάν) έχει πεθάνει προ πολλού και αν ακόμα υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα δεν θα υπάρχουν για πολύ

----------


## sdikr

> αν πιστεύεις ότι δεν σε παρακολουθούν κανένα πρόβλημα
> 
> εγώ που είμαι συμβιβασμένος με την ιδέα ότι από την στιγμή που πατήσω το κουμπί ΟΝ στο ρούτερ και πραγματοποιηθεί σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο αυτόματα δεν υπάρχει ανωνυμία/προσωπικά δεδομένα
> 
> δεν με ενοχλεί είτε βάλω τους GOOGLE DNS είτε τα CLOUDFARE DNS είτε τα ΟPENDNS 
> 
> προσωπικά ακόμα έχω τα DNS του παρόχου COSMOTE δεν τα έχω αλλάξει ούτε στο ρούτερ ούτε στις συσκευές
> 
> ούτε έχω βάλει VPN ακόμα αν βρω κάτι το αξιόπιστο και με Lifetime Συνδρομή ίσως βάλω...


Μπράβο σου, αλλά άλλο πράγμα ρώτησε ο χρήστης

----------


## hammered

> Ελληνικός παραλογισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.
> 
> Να ξεκαθαρίσω πως συμφωνώ ότι η πειρατεία είναι κακό πράγμα, τα δικαιώματα της διάνοιας και της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας κτλ κτλ κτλ. 
> Στο διαταύτα όμως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τιμωρείς κάποιον που δεν πρέπει και εξηγούμαι:
> 
> Τα τόρρεντ sites δεν φιλοξενούν τα ίδια το παράνομο υλικό. Φιλοξενούν λινκς προς magnet/torrent files που σου επιτρέπουν να συνδεθείς με ένα πουλ χρηστών που μοιράζουν αρχεία. Τα τορρεντ sites θα μπορούσαν και μπορούν να διαμοιράζουν και ελευθερως διακινούμενο υλικό πχ Linux διανομές. Κλείνοντας την προσβαση του κοσμου σε αυτά, δεν σταματας το ιδιο το κακο ουτε ειναι ολο κακο εκει μεσα.
> 
> Τα τορρεντ sites είναι η βιτρίνα που εκθέτει μία φωτογραφία του είδους. Δεν έχει το είδος, ούτε το πουλάει. Απλά το εκθέτει. Ερχόμενοι λοιπόν στο τι έγινε τώρα στην Ελλάδα είναι σαν να έχουμε έναν κλεπταποδόχο, ο οποίος έχει ένα μαγαζί και στη βιτρίνα του έχει φωτογραφίες αντικειμένων που ο περισσοτερος κόσμος ξέρει ότι είναι κλεμμένα καποιοι ομως ειναι αφελης και δεν το σκεφτονται, αλλα φυσικά αυτός δεν το διατυμπανίζει. Λεει απλα ρολόι Ρολεξ, χρυσο 18 καρατια, χαρίζεται. Δεν έχει καν το ρολεξ. Εχει μια φωτο ενος ρολεξ ή καθολου φωτο, μια απλη γραπτη αναφορα. 
> Ο κλέφτης που το έχει και θα το δώσει, που θα μας φέρει σε επαφή ο κλεπταποδόχος, δεν είναι καν σε εκείνο το φυσικό χώρο και δεν ξερουμε κιολας αν θα έρθουμε προσωπο με προσωπο αν γινει η δωρεαν ανταλλαγη.
> ...


Βασικά είναι σαν οι φωτογραφίες να έχουν από πίσω τους ακριβείς οδηγίες για το που να πας και να βρεις αυτόν που πουλάει τα κλοπιμαία. Εσύ ο μαγαζάτορας είσαι στο κόλπο και λειτουργείς σαν συνεργός (ποινική-νομική έννοια) ή σαν μέλος οργανωμένης ομάδας προς τέλεση ποινικών αδικημάτων (μαφία). Οι φωτογραφίες αθώες σε αφηρημένο επίπεδο αλλά μέσο τέλεσης του αδικήματος εν προκειμένω.
Οπότε σου σφραγίζουν το μαγαζί για να μην μπορεί κάποιος να μπει και να δει το πίσω μέρος της φωτογραφίας με τις οδηγίες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> 1. Η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία δεν προβλέπει το κλείσιμο τέτοιων site. Μόνο για παραβάσεις δικαιωμάτων copyright και μόνο εφόσον δεν απαντήσουν οι διαχειριστές.
> 2. Η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία προβλέπει το δικαιώμα προσφυγής στην δικαιοσύνη ακόμα και αν η Επιτροπή έχει βγάλει απόφαση.


όταν αυτό συμβεί στην "επόμενη φάση" που θα συνεδριάσει η επιτροπή και βγάλει τις αποφάσεις της βάση των καταγγελιών που θα γίνουν....

έλα να μου πεις περί ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας και τι προβλέπει και τι όχι και αν έχεις δικαίωμα να κάνεις προσφυγή στην δικαιοσύνη

σου θυμίζω πίσω από την επιτροπή υπάρχει ο ΟΠΙ υπάρχει η ΕΠΟΕ κτλ...

αν σε αυτή την επιτροπή υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν γουστάρει (για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο) το ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr η την οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδα ή blog 

και πει να κλείσει ή να απαγορευτεί/μπλοκαριστεί η πρόσβαση

έλα μετά να μου πεις για ισχύουσες νομοθεσίες κτλ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπράβο σου, αλλά άλλο πράγμα ρώτησε ο χρήστης


Αν διάβασα καλά φίλε sdikr ο χρήστης ρώτησε  

Αν βάλει τους GOOGLE DNS θα παρακολουθούν την κίνηση του κτλ...

Η απάντηση μου είναι ΝΑΙ/ΟΧΙ διάλεξε ότι σου αρέσει

(προσωπικά λέω ΝΑΙ)

----------


## sdikr

> όταν αυτό συμβεί στην "επόμενη φάση" που θα συνεδριάσει η επιτροπή και βγάλει τις αποφάσεις της βάση των καταγγελιών που θα γίνουν....
> 
> έλα να μου πεις περί ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας και τι προβλέπει και τι όχι και αν έχεις δικαίωμα να κάνεις προσφυγή στην δικαιοσύνη
> 
> σου θυμίζω πίσω από την επιτροπή υπάρχει ο ΟΠΙ υπάρχει η ΕΠΟΕ κτλ...
> 
> αν σε αυτή την επιτροπή υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν γουστάρει (για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο) το ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr η την οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδα ή blog 
> 
> και πει να κλείσει ή να απαγορευτεί/μπλοκαριστεί η πρόσβαση
> ...


Την απόφαση την διάβασες;
Το κομμάτι που ζητήθηκε απο τις κατόχους των σελίδων να κατεβούν τα λινκ προς το παράνομο υλικό, το διάβασες;

Οπότε όχι, δεν μπορούνε να μπλοκάρουν το adslgr.com τουλάχιστον

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Την απόφαση την διάβασες;
> Το κομμάτι που ζητήθηκε απο τις κατόχους των σελίδων να κατεβούν τα λινκ προς το παράνομο υλικό, το διάβασες;
> 
> Οπότε όχι, δεν μπορούνε να μπλοκάρουν το adslgr.com τουλάχιστον


την απόφαση εννοείται ότι την διάβασα ολόκληρη

σου θυμίζω μέσα σε αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες υπήρχαν torrent trackers κτλ που δημοσιεύουν links δεν κάνουν host τίποτα και όμως ζητήθηκε η απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα τους

από όσο έχω διαβάσει τον "διαδικτυακό δικηγόρο/νομικό" δεν βρήκα κάτι που να είναι παράνομο η δημοσίευση συνδέσμου (link)

για το τελευταίο μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος

αρκεί να γίνει μια καταγγελία στην αρμόδια επιτροπή (και στους διάφορους οργανισμούς που την απαρτίζουν)

ή να μην γουστάρουν την ιστοσελίδα ή τους ανθρώπους που την απαρτίζουν

και μετά έλα να μου πεις αν μπορούν ή όχι να απαγορεύσουν/μπλοκάρουν την οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδα ή blog

η εξουσία όταν πέφτει σε χέρια λίγων που δεν ξέρουν να την διαχειριστούν ή κρύβουν συμφέροντα από πίσω είναι επικίνδυνη φίλε μου.

μετά από αυτή την "απόφαση" για την απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα που έγινε στην χώρα μας και στις υπόλοιπες 27 χώρες

περίμενε να δεις τι έρχεται ... δεν αργεί ... δεν ξέρω αν θα μας αρέσει η όχι αλλά έχει προαποφασιστεί από τους "λίγους" για τους "πολλούς" και δεν είναι σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας ή διάφορων ελλήνων εκδοτών

αλλά η σκληρή πραγματικότητα του "χρήματος"

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Δοκιμάζω τώρα και λειτουργεί. Είχε κολλήσει πριν ο client; ίσως. Οπότε @Doxaios αγνοείς τις 235  και 238


Ξανά διόρθωση. Παίζει ρόλο. Από συγκεκριμένη πηγή, τα torrents παραμένουν Stalled και χρειάζεται αλλαγή DNS για να *ξεκινήσουν*. Από εκεί και έπειτα δεν παίζει ρόλο. (Client: qbittorrent με DHT ενεργοποιημένο.)

----------


## sdikr

> την απόφαση εννοείται ότι την διάβασα ολόκληρη
> 
> σου θυμίζω μέσα σε αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες υπήρχαν torrent trackers κτλ που δημοσιεύουν links δεν κάνουν host τίποτα και όμως ζητήθηκε η απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα τους
> 
> από όσο έχω διαβάσει τον "διαδικτυακό δικηγόρο/νομικό" δεν βρήκα κάτι που να είναι παράνομο η δημοσίευση συνδέσμου (link)
> 
> για το τελευταίο μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος
> 
> αρκεί να γίνει μια καταγγελία στην αρμόδια επιτροπή (και στους διάφορους οργανισμούς που την απαρτίζουν)
> ...


Για το τελευταίο είμαι σίγουρος,  τα υπόλοιπα που λες είναι απλά θεωρίες συνωμοσίας

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για το τελευταίο είμαι σίγουρος,  τα υπόλοιπα που λες είναι απλά θεωρίες συνωμοσίας


για το τελευταίο περίμενε την επόμενη συνεδρίαση της επιτροπής θα σου έλεγα να δεις τι λαβράκια θα βγάλουν πάλι

για τα υπόλοιπα προς το παρών είναι απλά θεωρίες συνωμοσίας αλλά σύντομα θα είναι η πραγματικότητα

λίγος χρόνος έχει απομείνει

ξέρεις μετά από τις απαγορεύσεις/μπλοκαρίσματα

έρχεται ο λογαριασμός στο σπίτι για τους χρήστες

και το τελευταίο βήμα είναι οι συνδρομές για τα πάντα όλα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξανά διόρθωση. Παίζει ρόλο. Από συγκεκριμένη πηγή, τα torrents παραμένουν Stalled και χρειάζεται αλλαγή DNS για να *ξεκινήσουν*. Από εκεί και έπειτα δεν παίζει ρόλο. (Client: qbittorrent με DHT ενεργοποιημένο.)


δεν ξέρω αν βοηθήσει

Google Public DNS IP addresses

The Google Public DNS IP addresses (IPv4) are as follows:

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

The Google Public DNS IPv6 addresses are as follows:

2001:4860:4860::8888
2001:4860:4860::8844

----------


## Basilhs23_

> άστο Βασίλη δεν κατάλαβες τι λέω και τι εννοώ 
> 
> Σχετικά με το παράδειγμα περί για μελλοντική την απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα π.χ του ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr , της οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδας ή blog
> 
> Να στο πω για τελευταία φορά με απλά λόγια μήπως καταλάβεις τι λέω και τι εννοώ ώστε να πιάσεις το νόημα της συγκεκριμένης απόφασης που εφαρμόστηκε σε 27 χώρες συμπεριλαμβανόμενης και της ελλάδας.
> 
> Συνεδριάζει η επιτροπή μυστικά και αποφασίζει την απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα του ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr , της οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδας ή Blog που ενοχλεί την κυβέρνηση και υποχρεώνει τους παρόχους πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο να εφαρμόσουν την απόφαση τους βασιζόμενη σε ισχύουσα νομική διάταξη (έτσι δεν κινδυνεύουν από την όποια δικαστική εξουσία που μπορεί να προσφύγει ο εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτης).
> 
> Ελπίζω να έπιασες το νόημα τώρα για να καταλάβεις τι έρχεται στο μέλλον...
> ...


Μια χαρά κατάλαβα τι είπες. Και ξαναλέω, δεν υπάρχει να μπλοκάρει κάτι η επιτροπή επειδή "ενοχλεί" την κυβέρνηση και τον οποιονδήποτε, ούτε έχει σημασία αν η επιτροπή θα συνεδριάσει μυστικά ή οχι, στην Ευρώπη ή καλύτερα στις χώρες της Ε.Ε δεν υπάρχουν αυτά και ούτε προβλέπω να γίνουν. Σημασία λοιπόν έχουν οι νόμοι, τι είναι παράνομο τι νόμιμο και αν η εκάστοτε ιστοσελίδα εμπίπτει στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες, διαφορετικά άνετα προσφεύγεις δικαστικά και κερδίζεις. Το σενάριο που αναφέρεις για το insomnia και το adslgr είναι ένα σενάριο εκτός πραγματικότητας απλά, παραβιάζει πολλά δικαιώματα, δεν υπάρχει κάτι παράνομο, οι αποφάσεις χρειάζονται τεκμηρίωση και αποδεκτικά στοιχεία, ακόμα κι αν συμβεί λοιπόν αυτό που λες άνετα κερδίζεις το δικαστήριο. Εκτός κι αν περάσει νόμος στο μέλλον οτι απαγορεύεται να μιλάμε στο διαδίκτυο και θα αρχίσουν να παραβιάζονται το ένα μετά το άλλο θεμελιώδη δικαιώματα, πιστεύω όσο θα ζω δεν πρόκειται να δω στην Ε.Ε καταστάσεις Β. Κορέας.

Όσο για το τι θα έρθει μετά και στο μέλλον με βάση αυτά που πιστεύω εγώ. Η άποψή μου είναι οτι μουσική τζάμπα τουλάχιστον στα σπίτια μας θα έχουμε για πάντα. Ήδη οι τραγουδιστές και οι καλλιτέχνες σηκώνουν τα τραγούδια τους δωρεάν στο youtube, οτιδήποτε ακούω εγώ είναι από εκεί, έχω σταματήσει εδώ και 12 χρόνια να κατεβάζω τραγούδια. 

Για τις ταινίες, εκεί θα υπάρχουν θέματα και θα είναι δυσκολότερο να δεις κάτι χωρίς να πληρώσεις. Για τα βιβλία το ίδιο.

Για το στοίχημα δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει, αν ο ΟΠΑΠ έχει το μονοπώλιο βάση νόμου τότε λογικό να κυνηγάνε και να μπλοκάρουν αντίστοιχες ιστοσελίδες.

Το livestream θεωρείται ήδη παράνομο αν δεν υπάρχει άδεια από τον σταθμό, αλλά δύσκολα θα το κυνηγήσουν εκτός από αυτά που αναμεταδίδουν κάτι 24/7, σε αρκετά δεν είναι ανάγκη μεταδίδουν μόνο κάτι αποσπασματικό π.χ έναν αγώνα και μετά το τέλος σταματάνε την αναμετάδοση.

Επίσης πέραν από αυτά που συζητάμε εδώ, πιστεύω οτι οι δωρεάν υπηρεσίες όσο περνάνε οι δεκαετίες και τα χρόνια θα μειώνονται περισσότερο, αυτό δεν σχετίζεται τόσο με αποφάσεις σαν αυτές που συζητάμε εδώ αλλά σε διάφορα θέματα τα οποία θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην τα αναπαράγω πάλι (έχουν συζητηθεί ενδελεχώς στο αντίστοιχο thread που άνοιξε με την απαίτηση συνδρομής στο flickr). Γενικώς, το δωρεάν θα αρχίσει να περιορίζεται σιγά σιγά όσο θα περνάνε τα χρόνια για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.

----------


## Tzitziloni

> καμία αντίρρηση δεν έχω στο γεγονός ότι δεν συμφωνείς
> 
> αλήθεια μιας και αναφέρεις την "θεμελιώδη αρχή της δημιουργίας του διαδικτύου" είδες το σχετικό θέμα τι γράφει ο δημιουργός του? διάβασε και μετά μπορείς να φρικάρεις ελεύθερα...
> 
> κάτσε γιατί θα μας τρελάνεις (φιλικά στο λέω μην παρεξηγηθείς)
> 
> θες δηλαδή οι πάροχοι που σου δίνουν σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο (ότι τύπο ADSL/VDSL/FTTH) να στην δίνουν δωρεάν χωρίς να πληρώνεις συνδρομή
> 
> λυπάμαι φίλε μου αλλά και οι πάροχοι είναι επιχειρήσεις και όχι φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα
> ...


Ισχύουν αυτά αλλά με ένα τεράστιο δυστυχώς μπροστά. Πρέπει να πληρώνουμε για internet; Η συνεχής αλλά προβληματική εμπορευματοποίησή του και η μετατροπή του σε τεράστια, σύγχρονη διαφημιστική πινακίδα δικαιολογεί αυτό το ερώτημα. Το internet αλλάζει συνεχώς συνεπώς και οι απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις που το αφορούν. Γιατί δηλαδή να υπάρχουν οι πάροχοι έτσι όπως υπάρχουν;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μια χαρά κατάλαβα τι είπες. Και ξαναλέω, δεν υπάρχει να μπλοκάρει κάτι η επιτροπή επειδή "ενοχλεί" την κυβέρνηση και τον οποιονδήποτε, ούτε έχει σημασία αν η επιτροπή θα συνεδριάσει μυστικά ή οχι, στην Ευρώπη ή καλύτερα στις χώρες της Ε.Ε δεν υπάρχουν αυτά. Σημασία έχουν οι νόμοι, τι είναι παράνομο τι νόμιμο και αν η εκάστοτε ιστοσελίδα εμπίπτει στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες, διαφορετικά άνετα προσφεύγεις δικαστικά και κερδίζεις. Το σενάριο που αναφέρεις για το insomnia και το adslgr είναι ένα σενάριο εκτός πραγματικότητας απλά, δεν υπάρχει κάτι παράνομο, ακόμα κι αν συμβεί αυτό που λες άνετα κερδίζεις το δικαστήριο, εκτός κι αν περάσει νόμος στο μέλλον οτι απαγορεύεται να μιλάμε στο διαδίκτυο.
> 
> Όσο για το τι θα έρθει μετά και στο μέλλον. Η άποψή μου είναι οτι μουσική τζάμπα τουλάχιστον στα σπίτια μας θα έχουμε για πάντα. Ήδη οι τραγουδιστές και οι καλλιτέχνες σηκώνουν τα τραγούδια τους δωρεάν στο youtube, οτιδήποτε ακούω εγώ είναι από εκεί, έχω σταματήσει εδώ και 12 χρόνια να κατεβάζω τραγούδια. 
> 
> Για τις ταινίες, εκεί θα υπάρχουν θέματα και θα είναι δυσκολότερο να δεις κάτι χωρίς να πληρώσεις. Για τα βιβλία το ίδιο.
> 
> Για το στοίχημα δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει, αν ο ΟΠΑΠ έχει το μονοπώλιο βάση νόμου τότε λογικό να κυνηγάνε και να μπλοκάρουν αντίστοιχες ιστοσελίδες.
> 
> Το livestream θεωρείται ήδη παράνομο αν δεν υπάρχει άδεια από τον σταθμό, αλλά δύσκολα θα το κυνηγήσουν εκτός από αυτά που αναμεταδίδουν κάτι 24/7, σε αρκετά δεν είναι ανάγκη μεταδίδουν μόνο κάτι αποσπασματικό π.χ έναν αγώνα και μετά το τέλος σταματάνε την αναμετάδοση.
> ...


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να κρατήσω μικρό καλάθι

θα το μάθουμε πολύ σύντομα αν είναι θεωρία συνωμοσίας ή πραγματικότητα

εγώ το μόνο που ελπίζω είναι να μην γίνει το "βήμα 2" γιατί αν αρχίσουν οι αποστολές λογαριασμών στα σπίτια απλών χρηστών (που θα τους λένε κατέβασες κάτι από το διαδίκτυο...πλήρωσε τώρα τον λογαριασμό) καθώς αν συμβεί αυτό θα πέσει πολύ κλάμα (βέβαια αυτό γίνεται στην Γερμανία/Αγγλία/Γαλλία/Βέλγιο δεν ξέρω για αλλού) τρόποι σαφώς υπάρχουν τώρα γιατί τους αφήνουν ή απλά δεν έχουν ολοκληρώσει τα σχέδια τους

----------


## Symos

> Βασικά είναι σαν οι φωτογραφίες να έχουν από πίσω τους ακριβείς οδηγίες για το που να πας και να βρεις αυτόν που πουλάει τα κλοπιμαία. Εσύ ο μαγαζάτορας είσαι στο κόλπο και λειτουργείς σαν συνεργός (ποινική-νομική έννοια) ή σαν μέλος οργανωμένης ομάδας προς τέλεση ποινικών αδικημάτων (μαφία). Οι φωτογραφίες αθώες σε αφηρημένο επίπεδο αλλά μέσο τέλεσης του αδικήματος εν προκειμένω.
> Οπότε σου σφραγίζουν το μαγαζί για να μην μπορεί κάποιος να μπει και να δει το πίσω μέρος της φωτογραφίας με τις οδηγίες.


Κατανοητό το σκεπτικό σου και ειδικά αυτό που λες παραπάνω περί σταθμίσματος των ελευθεριών. Φυσικά εκεί ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να πει την άποψή του για του που θα έπρεπε να κάτσει η ζυγαριά, αλλά σαν σκεπτικό δεν μπορεί να διαφωνήσει κανείς.

Εκεί που έχουμε ένσταση (και εγώ και ο Sebu) είναι πως όταν μου απαγορεύεις την πρόσβαση σε ένα site (αλλά δεν το κλείνεις), αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο με το να σφραγίζεις ένα μαγαζί. Είναι σαν να αφήνεις το μαγαζί να λειτουργεί και να μου απαγορεύεις εμένα την πρόσβαση σε αυτό. Δεν είμαι εγώ όμως αυτός που παρανομεί, αλλά ο μαγαζάτορας.

Το αντεπιχείρημα που ακούμε συχνά (το οποίο επανέλαβες κι εσύ παραπάνω) είναι "ε και πώς να το κλείσουν όμως;". Καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό, αλλά η απάντηση είναι "ε προσωπικά χέστηκα όμως", για να το πω χοντρά. Η αδυναμία τους να το κλείσουν, δεν θα έπρεπε να περιορίζει τη δική μου ελευθερία. Αν βρουν τρόπο να το κλείσουν, δεν θα αντιδράσω καθόλου, γιατί συμφωνώ ότι είναι παράνομα. Αν όμως δεν βρουν, εμένα να με αφήσουν ήσυχο.

Μου θυμίζει την εφορία που επειδή δεν μπορεί να πιάσει αυτούς που παρανομούν, σκαρφίζεται διάφορα κόλπα για να τα πάρει από τους νόμιμους.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ισχύουν αυτά αλλά με ένα τεράστιο δυστυχώς μπροστά. Πρέπει να πληρώνουμε για internet; Η συνεχής αλλά προβληματική εμπορευματοποίησή του και η μετατροπή του σε τεράστια, σύγχρονη διαφημιστική πινακίδα δικαιολογεί αυτό το ερώτημα. Το internet αλλάζει συνεχώς συνεπώς και οι απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις που το αφορούν. Γιατί δηλαδή να υπάρχουν οι πάροχοι έτσι όπως υπάρχουν;


αν διάβασες την σχετική είδηση

πιστεύω να συμφωνείς με ότι είπε ο "ιδρυτής" του διαδικτύου 

αλλά τώρα τι συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα 

καμία σχέση με την "θεμελιώδη αρχή της δημιουργίας του διαδικτύου" δεν έχει.

ότι αφορά το θέμα με τους DNS το έλυσες?

----------


## Tzitziloni

> αν διάβασες την σχετική είδηση
> 
> πιστεύω να συμφωνείς με ότι είπε ο "ιδρυτής" του διαδικτύου


Αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό;





> ότι αφορά το θέμα με τους DNS το έλυσες?


Ναι, κανένα θέμα.

----------


## hammered

> όταν αυτό συμβεί στην "επόμενη φάση" που θα συνεδριάσει η επιτροπή και βγάλει τις αποφάσεις της βάση των καταγγελιών που θα γίνουν....
> 
> έλα να μου πεις περί ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας και τι προβλέπει και τι όχι και αν έχεις δικαίωμα να κάνεις προσφυγή στην δικαιοσύνη
> 
> σου θυμίζω πίσω από την επιτροπή υπάρχει ο ΟΠΙ υπάρχει η ΕΠΟΕ κτλ...
> 
> αν σε αυτή την επιτροπή υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν γουστάρει (για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο) το ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr η την οποιαδήποτε ιστοσελίδα ή blog 
> 
> και πει να κλείσει ή να απαγορευτεί/μπλοκαριστεί η πρόσβαση
> ...



Ώχου.... με το ίδιο σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να μην εμπιστευόμαστε και τα δικαστήρια...

- - - Updated - - -




> Κατανοητό το σκεπτικό σου και ειδικά αυτό που λες παραπάνω περί σταθμίσματος των ελευθεριών. Φυσικά εκεί ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να πει την άποψή του για του που θα έπρεπε να κάτσει η ζυγαριά, αλλά σαν σκεπτικό δεν μπορεί να διαφωνήσει κανείς.
> 
> *Εκεί που έχουμε ένσταση (και εγώ και ο Sebu) είναι πως όταν μου απαγορεύεις την πρόσβαση σε ένα site (αλλά δεν το κλείνεις), αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο με το να σφραγίζεις ένα μαγαζί. Είναι σαν να αφήνεις το μαγαζί να λειτουργεί και να μου απαγορεύεις εμένα την πρόσβαση σε αυτό.* Δεν είμαι εγώ όμως αυτός που παρανομεί, αλλά ο μαγαζάτορας.
> 
> Το αντεπιχείρημα που ακούμε συχνά (το οποίο επανέλαβες κι εσύ παραπάνω) είναι "ε και πώς να το κλείσουν όμως;". Καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό, αλλά η απάντηση είναι "ε προσωπικά χέστηκα όμως", για να το πω χοντρά. Η αδυναμία τους να το κλείσουν, δεν θα έπρεπε να περιορίζει τη δική μου ελευθερία. Αν βρουν τρόπο να το κλείσουν, δεν θα αντιδράσω καθόλου, γιατί συμφωνώ ότι είναι παράνομα. Αν όμως δεν βρουν, εμένα να με αφήσουν ήσυχο.
> 
> Μου θυμίζει την εφορία που επειδή δεν μπορεί να πιάσει αυτούς που παρανομούν, σκαρφίζεται διάφορα κόλπα για να τα πάρει από τους νόμιμους.


Είναι σαν το μαγαζί το μισό να βρίσκεται στην ελληνική επικράτεια και το άλλο μισό στην αλβανική. Με μια πόρτα για κάθε επικράτεια. Η Ελλάδα σφραγίζει την πόρτα στην ελληνική μεριά, αλλά η αλβανική μένει ανοιχτή. Οπότε οι Έλληνες πηγαίνουν μια βόλτα Αλβανία και μπαίνουν από εκείνη την πόρτα.
Αν όμως κλείσει και η αλβανική πόρτα τότε το site ουσιαστικά έκλεισε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό;


ναι σε αυτό αναφέρομαι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ώχου.... με το ίδιο σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να μην εμπιστευόμαστε και τα δικαστήρια...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι σαν το μαγαζί το μισό να βρίσκεται στην ελληνική επικράτεια και το άλλο μισό στην αλβανική. Με μια πόρτα για κάθε επικράτεια. Η Ελλάδα σφραγίζει την πόρτα στην ελληνική μεριά, αλλά η αλβανική μένει ανοιχτή. Οπότε οι Έλληνες πηγαίνουν μια βόλτα Αλβανία και μπαίνουν από εκείνη την πόρτα.
> Αν όμως κλείσει και η αλβανική πόρτα τότε το site ουσιαστικά έκλεισε.


δεν είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης

είναι θέμα τι συμφέροντα εξυπηρετούν (γιατί από όσα θυμάμαι "διορίζονται")

----------


## Tzitziloni

> ναι σε αυτό αναφέρομαι.


Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κάποιος με αυτά. Ούτε με το ότι στην πράξη απέχουμε πολύ ακόμα και από το 1ο, το πιο θεμελιώδες δηλαδή την απρόσκοπτη πρόσβαση σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως. Ο Lee πάντα ιδεαλιστής ήταν όπως και ο Δερτούζος, και στα βιβλία τους κλπ. Ιδεολογικά λοιπόν, σου είχα απαντήσει ότι διαφωνώ. Καταλαβαίνω ότι οι εταιρίες και το μάρκετινγκ έχουν μπει για τα καλά στο παιχνίδι.

----------


## bomberb17

> Τα VPNs είναι official όμως που έχουν πάρει έγκριση της Μαμάς (ρώτα τους που τα βρήκαν τα VPN, πιθανότατα επι πληρωμή ή δωρεάν απο κάποιο κινέζικο playstore).


Δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα σε αυτό που λες. Ποια η λογική να "επιτρέπει" η Κινέζικη κυβέρνηση συγκεκριμένα VPNs για να παρακάμψει το great firewall? 




> Αν πάρεις ένα τυχαίο VPN δεν θα δουλεύει.


Ισχύει το ακριβώς ανάποδο. Το Ιράν συγκεκριμένα έχει μπλοκάρει μεγάλο αριθμό VPNs τα οποία είναι διαδεδομένα. Ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος να παρακάμψεις great firewalls, censors κλπ. είναι με VPN το οποίο είναι σχετικά "άγνωστο" (ή ακόμα καλύτερα, κάποιο ιδιωτικό VPN με αποκλειστική χρήση δική σου). Εκτός βέβαια αν αντί για IP blacklist εφαρμόζεται λογική IP whitelist (να αφήνονται δηλαδή μόνο συγκεκριμένες διευθύνσεις να περνάνε, και μόνο αυτές.)




> 1 και 2,  είπαμε την Ip την κόβεις και καπάκι η άλλη άκρη την αλλάζει,  είναι και αυτό εύκολο όπως το η αλλαγή dns.


Εσύ δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι θα κάθεται το Χ site να αλλάζει κάθε τρεις και λίγο την ΙΡ του; Προφανώς θα είναι ένα cat and mouse game, αλλά το να εφαρμόσεις IP ban είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο από το να αλλάξεις ΙΡ στον server σου. Άρα αυτός που θέλει να εφαρμόσει το censor έχει τελικά πλεονέκτημα.





> Με το https δεν μπορούνε να κάνουμε εύκολα  έλεγχο στα πακέτα ώστε να μπλοκάρουν πραγματικά κάποιον που κατεβάζει κάτι παράνομο, αλλά και να μπορούσανε έχει έρχεται η ανάγκη πρόσβασης στα δεδομένα των χρηστών κάτι που απαγορεύεται.


Πάλι τα ίδια. Τα έχεις μπλέξει τα πράγματα. Με το https κρυπτογραφείται το περιεχόμενο, αλλά ο αποστολέας/λήπτης όχι. Άρα στο συκεκριμένο παράδειγμα μπορεί αν εσύ μπεις στο X movie streaming website να μη μπορούν να δουν ποια ταινία βλέπεις, αλλά μπορούν πολύ καλά να δουν ότι μπήκες στο συγκεκριμένο site, για πόσο χρόνο και πόσο όγκο δεδομένων αντάλλαξες. Άρα ουσιαστικά το https δεν βοηθάει καθόλου σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, εφόσον το site είναι γνωστό το τι σερβίρει. Βασικές αρχές network security.




> Σε ένα εταιρικό δίκτυο, είναι εύκολο πράγμα να μπει κόψιμο, ακόμα και σε επίπεδο εφαρμογής  απο την στιγμή που ενημερώνεται ο υπάλληλος,  ένας isp δεν μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο.


Και εδώ έχεις μεγάλο λάθος, ο ISP θεωρητικά μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει σε τεχνικό επίπεδο (αν εξαιρέσουμε νόμους κλπ). Η διαδικασία DNS ban, IP ban, URL ban κλπ είναι ακριβώς η ίδια.

----------


## sdikr

> Και εδώ έχεις μεγάλο λάθος, ο ISP θεωρητικά μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει σε τεχνικό επίπεδο (αν εξαιρέσουμε νόμους κλπ). Η διαδικασία DNS ban, IP ban, URL ban κλπ είναι ακριβώς η ίδια.


Εσυ συνεχίζεις να μην καταλαβαίνεις, ο Isp δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόσει ότι εφαρμόζεις εσύ στο δίκτυο σου,  εσυ μπορείς να μπλοκάρεις σε επίπεδο εφαρμογής,  στον isp απλά δεν του επιτρέπεται νομικά να το κάνει.  
Οπότε μπορεί να εφαρμόσει dns και ip ban,  Καθώς δεν επηρεάζονται προσωπικά δεδομένα χρηστών, (δεν γίνεται δηλαδή κάποιος έλεγχος στα πακέτα που στέλνουν).  

Ναι το ίδιο εύκολο είναι να αλλάξει κάποιο site ip, όπως είναι το να αλλάξει domain ή dns server ο χρήστης,  δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα για αυτόν που θα εφαρμόσει το censor.
Για το https/ssl  αναφέρομαι στην περίπτωση που θα μπορούσανε να κάνουν έλεγχο πακέτων, κάτι που δεν μπορούνε, όπως δεν μπορούνε να κάνουνε και τον έλεγχο στο που συνδέθηκες και πόσο κατέβασες,* βασικές αρχές προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων 
*

Απο την αρχή αναφέρομαι στο τι μπορεί να κάνει ο isp σύμφωνα με το νομικό πλαίσιο που υπάρχει.   εσυ αναφέρεσαι στο τι μπορείς να κάνεις στο δικό σου ιδιωτικό δίκτυο. 

Ασε λοιπόν τους χαρακτηρισμούς οκ;

----------


## bomberb17

> Εσυ συνεχίζεις να μην καταλαβαίνεις, ο Isp δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόσει ότι εφαρμόζεις εσύ στο δίκτυο σου,  εσυ μπορείς να μπλοκάρεις σε επίπεδο εφαρμογής,  στον isp απλά δεν του επιτρέπεται *νομικά* να το κάνει.  Οπότε μπορεί να εφαρμόσει dns και ip ban,  Καθώς δεν επηρεάζονται προσωπικά δεδομένα χρηστών, (δεν γίνεται δηλαδή κάποιος έλεγχος στα πακέτα που στέλνουν).


Διάβασε ξανά την προηγούμενη απάντησή μου... (σχετικά με τη λέξη "νομικά")
Επίσης πουθενά δεν μίλησα για μπλοκάρισμα σε επίπεδο εφαρμογής. Αναφέρομαι σε καθαρά μεθόδους σε network level, π.χ. IP ban ή URL ban. και ο ISP σαφέστατα αν θέλει (πάντα μιλώντας σε τεχνικό και μόνο επίπεδο) μπορεί να το κάνει. Συμφωνώ με τη 2η πρόταση, και είναι ακριβώς ότι λέω, αλλά πουθενά δε μίλησα για packet inspection (οπότε και δε τίθεται θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων)




> Ναι το ίδιο εύκολο είναι να αλλάξει κάποιο site ip, όπως είναι το να αλλάξει domain ή dns server ο χρήστης,  δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα για αυτόν που θα εφαρμόσει το censor.


Πιστεύω ότι συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε, ας βγάλει ο καθένας τα συμπεράσματά του.





> Για το https/ssl  αναφέρομαι στην περίπτωση που θα μπορούσανε να κάνουν έλεγχο πακέτων, κάτι που δεν μπορούνε, όπως δεν μπορούνε να κάνουνε και τον έλεγχο στο που συνδέθηκες και πόσο κατέβασες,* βασικές αρχές προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων 
> *


Ξαναλέω ότι πουθενά δεν αναφέρθηκα σε packet inspection. 




> Ακόμα χαλάρωσε λίγο με τους χαρακτηρισμούς οκ;


Πες μου σε παρακαλώ σε ποιους χαρακτηρισμούς αναφέρεσαι γιατί εγώ δε βλέπω να χαρακτήρισα κάποιον.

- - - Updated - - -

Υ.Γ. Είδα και email προερχόμενο από ένα εκ των 37 sites (Ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος) το οποίο και προτρέπει ακριβώς αυτό (αλλαγή DNS) με οδηγίες για το πως γίνεται για όλα τα λειτουργικά συστήματα/συσκευές. Με λίγα λόγια γελάνε και οι πέτρες με αυτή τη τεχνική υλοποίηση "μπλοκαρίσματος".. :ROFL:

----------


## SfH

> Επίσης πουθενά δεν μίλησα για μπλοκάρισμα σε επίπεδο εφαρμογής. Αναφέρομαι σε καθαρά μεθόδους σε network level, π.χ. IP ban ή URL ban. και ο ISP σαφέστατα αν θέλει (πάντα μιλώντας σε τεχνικό και μόνο επίπεδο) μπορεί να το κάνει. Συμφωνώ με τη 2η πρόταση, και είναι ακριβώς ότι λέω, αλλά πουθενά δε μίλησα για packet inspection (οπότε και δε τίθεται θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων)


Αν το κάνουν με IP, αυξάνεται η πολυπλοκότητα της υλοποίησης ( θα πρέπει να ελέγχουν με κάποια συχνότητα ποια IP αντιστοιχεί που ) ενώ παράλληλα έχουν μεγάλες πιθανότητες για false positives ( sites που είναι πίσω από την ίδια IP και δεν πρέπει να κοπούν - να αναφέρω ενδεικτικά ότι στην cloudflare είναι τράπεζες, το fbi και το piratebay ). Επίσης, αρκετοί έχουν και πελάτες τρίτους οργανισμούς/παρόχους εκτώς Ελλάδος, κάτι που αυξάνει ακόμα περισσότερο την πολυπλοκότητα και τους πόρους που απαιτούνται. Στην τελική, δεν προσφέρει κάτι παραπάνω. Οι χρήστες μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν proxy ( που είναι πολύ εύκολο να βρεθούν με απλή χρήση googling ) για να προσπεράσουν το κόψιμο, χωρίς να ανφέρω τίποτα πιο περίπλοκο ( vpns, tor, tunnels ). Οι ιδιοκτήτες μπορούν να αλλάξουν IP πολύ εύκολα. Αν είναι σε κάποιο CDN ή cloud provider, είναι μερικά κλικ. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση, τη στιγμή που έχουν κέρδος, δε θα τους ήταν και δύσκολο να νοικιάζουν διαφορετικές σε μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα από τις συνόδους της επιτροπής, η οποία θα είχε κι αυτή ένα παραπάνω χρονοβόρο έργο ( να ελέγχει και να εκδίδει λίστες με IP κάθε φορά ). Δε θα αναφέρω καν το IPv6 γιατί είναι τόσες πολλές οι διευθύνσεις που τυπικά αποδίδωνται που...ζαλίζωμαι. Οτιδήποτε απαιτεί DPI ( π.χ. url inspection , ακόμα κι αν αφήσουμε το SSL στην άκρη ) δεν κάνει scale οικονομικά σε επίπεδο παρόχου. Η πλειοψηφεία των σχετικών deployments είναι σε χώρες με ειδικά καθεστώτα και χρηματοδοτείται από αυτά. Το θεωρώ απίθανο να δούμε κάτι τέτοιο είτε εδώ, ή σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, χωρίς καν να υπολογίσω το νομικό κομμάτι ( γιατί δεν είμαι δικηγόρος ). Η λύση που έχει υλοποιηθεί ( και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι *όλοι* επέλεξαν παρόμοιο τρόπο υλοποίησης ) θεωρώ προσωπικά ότι αποτελεί τη βέλτιστη, από τεχνοοικονομική σκοπιά.

----------


## bomberb17

Ας αφήσουμε το piratebay στην άκρη, και ας μείνουμε στα υπόλοιπα ("ελληνικά") sites τα οποία δεν έχουν cloudflare. Εφόσον υπάρχει επίσημα η αντίστοιχη οδηγία, ο ISP μπορεί να κάνει μια από τις τεχνικές που περιγράφονται εδώ. Σίγουρα σε κάθε τεχνική υπάρχει και circumvention, κανείς δε το αμφισβητεί αυτό. Το θέμα είναι ότι το circumvention με DNS ban είναι σχετικά εύκολο και δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις. Οι πιο εξελιγμένες μέθοδοι (VPNs, proxies, tor, tunnels κλπ) απαιτούν αρκετά παραπάνω σε γνώσεις (ίσως και σε χρήμα) και σίγουρα δεν είναι προσβάσιμες από τον μέσο χρήστη. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι το DNS ban μπορεί να αποκλείσει την πρόσβαση από την "γιαγιά" που απλά ξέρει να ανοίγει τον Η/Υ ή το tablet, αλλά δεν έχει κανένα ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα στον χρήστη που κατεβάζει torrents και σίγουρα ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω, οπότε είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό.

Οι διάφορες τεχνικές λύσεις που υπάρχουν δεν απαιτούν κάτι που οι providers ή το κράτος δεν έχουν, ούτε κάποια ιδιαίτερη χρηματοδότηση. Αντίστοιχα bans γίνονται σε καθημερινή βάση από διάφορες δυτικές χώρες και όχι μόνο από χώρες με ειδικά καθεστώτα. Το μόνο που απαιτούν είναι φυσικά το νομικό πλαίσιο αλλά και η θέληση στο να γίνουν.

- - - Updated - - -

Σχετικά με τα VPNs στην Κίνα: Εδώ αναφέρει "Chinese regulators want to prevent any kind of VPN service which goes across country borders and connects to any data center or server not hosted in China to carry out "telecommunication business operation activities."
Οπότε αυτό που ανέφερε ο Eruyome σχετικά με τα "εγκεκριμένα" VPNs, προφανώς κάποια είναι εγκεκριμένα γιατί βρίσκονται "εντός" του Great Firewall! (δηλ. δε προσφέρουν παράκαμψη του firewall).
Άρα η Κίνα επιδιώκει να αποκλείσει όσα περισσότερα VPNs μπορεί. Φυσικά αυτό δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνει στο 100% οπότε πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάποια που περνάνε, όσο πιο μικρά και "άγνωστα" είναι, τόσο πιο δύσκολο να τα βρει.

----------


## Sebu

> Βασικά είναι σαν οι φωτογραφίες να έχουν από πίσω τους ακριβείς οδηγίες για το που να πας και να βρεις αυτόν που πουλάει τα κλοπιμαία. Εσύ ο μαγαζάτορας είσαι στο κόλπο και λειτουργείς σαν συνεργός (ποινική-νομική έννοια) ή σαν μέλος οργανωμένης ομάδας προς τέλεση ποινικών αδικημάτων (μαφία). Οι φωτογραφίες αθώες σε αφηρημένο επίπεδο αλλά μέσο τέλεσης του αδικήματος εν προκειμένω.
> Οπότε σου σφραγίζουν το μαγαζί για να μην μπορεί κάποιος να μπει και να δει το πίσω μέρος της φωτογραφίας με τις οδηγίες.


Βασικα δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι. Εγω αν δεν κατεβασω στον υπολογιστη μου το αρχειο τορρεντ ή το magnet link δεν εχω τις ακριβεις οδηγιες. Γινομαι παρανομος τη στιγμη που θα το κατεβασω. Οσο ειναι αναρτημενο στο δικτυο, εγω βλεπω απλα το ονομα μιας ταινιας, σειρας, τραγουδιο whatever. Δεν ξερω που ειναι, ποιοι peers το μοιραζουν, απο ποιες ips κτλ. Στο παραδειγμα μας λοιπον τα στοιχεια του αντικειμενου δεν ειναι ορατα στη φωτογραφια. Για να τα μαθω θα πρεπει να ζητησω και να παρω φευγοντας απο το μαγαζι το φακελο του αντικειμενου, με ολα τα  στοιχεια απο τον μαγαζατορα. Μονο τοτε ξερω απο που μπορω να παρω το αντικειμενο. Οσο χαζευω γενικα φωτογραφιες δεν εχω παρανομησει πουθενα. Το βλεπειν και το να περιηγείσαι δεν απαγορευεται. 

Αααα γεια σου, σου σφραγιζουν το μαγαζι. Δεν απαγορευουν την προσβαση στο πεζοδρομιο μπροστα στο μαγαζι, ούτε απαγορευεις στον περαστικο να μπει στο μαγαζι, να περιηγηθεί και να φυγει.
Γιατι εδω στο Ελλαντα αυτο εγινε. Απαγορεψες να στεκομαι μπροστα στη σελιδα, ή να σερφαρω σε αυτη χωρις να κατεβασω κατι. Δεν κατεβασες την παρανομη σελιδα, δεν τιμωρεις τον παρανομο. "Τιμωρεις" εμενα το χρηστη, που δεν εχω παρανομησει, με το να μην μπορω να επισκεφτω μια σελιδα στο διαδικτυο. Αν ειναι παρανομη κλεισε την, μην απαγορευεις την προσβαση σε εμενα, δεν φταιω εγω ο χρηστης, μην μετακυλείς την ευθύνη και την τιμωρια στο χρηστη. Εκει ειναι η διαφωνια μου.

Στο οτι δεν αντιμετωπιζεις ως κρατος το προβλημα στη ριζα του, αλλα εθελοτυφλεις, κοροιδευεις και εχεις και την ψευδαισθηση οτι πετυχες καποια σπουδαια νικη κατα του "κακου".

----------


## lx911

> Βασικα δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι. Εγω αν δεν κατεβασω στον υπολογιστη μου 
> ........ 
> ψευδαισθηση οτι πετυχες καποια σπουδαια νικη κατα του "κακου".


Ολες αυτες οι εταιριες υπερ-ψυχαγωγιας ή διασκεδασης το μονο που ειχαν καταφερει στο παρελθον ηταν να απετυχουν και να χαραμισουν χρονο και χρημα κυνηγοντας νομιμα ολες αυτες τις ιστοσελιδες παρανομου περιοχομενου. Επισης τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν καταφερναν τιποτα επειδη το hosting της ιστοσελιδας ηταν σε καποιο απομακρυσμενη χωρα οπου δεν εφαρμοζοντας νομος παρανομος για το συγκεκριμενο περιεχομενο.

Ετσι οι εταιριες πηγαν στους νομιμους παροχους τον χωρων της συνχρονης ευρωπης υποχρεωνοντας τους να μπλοκαρουν τις σελιδες αυτες. Ετσι λογο χαμηλης επισκεψιμοτητας αργα ή γρηγορα θα κλεισουν. Εξυπνη κινηση δεν λεω... Βεβαια τους πηρε καποια χρονια να το εφαρμοσουν αλλα το καταφεραν.

Και μην νομιζετε οτι ολοι χρηστες εχουν την γνωση ή την διαθεση μπαινουν στις σελιδες αυτες με vpn ή αλλους τροπους που δεν ξερουν καν πως δουλευουν.

Παλι καλα που δεν εκλεισαν και το υοθπορν.

----------


## badweed

υπαρχει και το ενδεχομενο , οι εταιριες να μην θελουν να κλεισουν τα p2p . 
αν δεν ηταν τα p2p, η απηχηση του κινηματογραφου θα υποδιαιρουταν κατα την γνωμη μου . 
και λογο της ποιοτητας του κινηματογραφου  , και λογο του ανταγωνισμου γιατι το θεαμα πια , δεν ειναι μονο στις τηλεορασεις και στους κινηματογραφους και στις streaming πλατφορμες , μπορει δηλαδη  και με βιντεακια απο youtube και αλλα αντιστοιχα site να διασκεδασει την ωρα του .
και να θελουν να φαινεται η κατασταση , οποιος προλαβει πηρε, και να τονωσουν το ηθικο προς την συντηρηση αυτης της τασης του κατεβασματος . 

δεν ξερω τι γινεται στα αλλα κρατη, γιατι το να υφισταται τετοια πολιτικη για την ελλαδα μονο , αποκλειεται . θα πρεπει δηλαδη και αλλου αν οχι παντου , να γινονται  αντιστοιχες κινησεις .

----------


## GeorgeH

> Είναι η 3η ή 4η φορά που το λές. ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ. Δεν είναι νόμιμοι οι υπότιτλοι χωρίς άδεια. Σου το έχουμε αποδείξει με στοιχεία νομικά τόσο εγώ όσο και ο Symos σε προηγούμενο comment στο ίδιο thread.
> Το ότι δεν έκλεισαν δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι νόμιμοι. Μάλλον δεν τους είχαν πάρει χαμπάρι να τους βάλουν και αυτούς στην λίστα.


Ας προσπαθήσουμε να αντιληφθούμε τι υποστηρίζει ο άλλος διαβάζοντας πιο προσεχτικά, ναι;
Συμφωνούμε ως προς τι είναι η κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, σύμφωνα με αυτά που ποστάρατε. Οκ;
Εδώ υπάρχει κάτι διαφορετικό από τον υπότιτλο και την στάνταρ μετάφραση στην εκάστοτε γλώσσα. Ορίζεται ως ελεύθερη απόδοση όπου δεν υπάρχει αυτούσιο το κείμενο αλλά ο "υποτιτλιστής", διαθέτοντας νόμιμα φυσικά το εν λόγω προϊόν πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, κατά την αναπαραγωγή του ακούει τους διαλόγους και αποδίδει ελεύθερα το περιεχόμενό τους σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία του, τα βιώματά του, το επίπεδο της γλωσσομάθειας και φυσικά την ευφυία του. Το προϊόν αυτό μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι αποτελεί δική του πνευματική ιδιοκτησία καθώς δεν μπορεί να έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο σενάριο/κείμενο. Διαβάστε παρακαλώ και μετά τρολάρετε για τις ταλαίπωρες εταιρείες και τους δημιουργούς που πεθαίνουν στην ψάθα λόγω των κάθε λογής τζαμπατζήδων που κατεβάζουν παράνομα τα έργα τους στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ας προσπαθήσουμε να αντιληφθούμε τι υποστηρίζει ο άλλος διαβάζοντας πιο προσεχτικά, ναι;
> Συμφωνούμε ως προς τι είναι η κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, σύμφωνα με αυτά που ποστάρατε. Οκ;
> Εδώ υπάρχει κάτι διαφορετικό από τον υπότιτλο και την στάνταρ μετάφραση στην εκάστοτε γλώσσα. Ορίζεται ως ελεύθερη απόδοση όπου δεν υπάρχει αυτούσιο το κείμενο αλλά ο "υποτιτλιστής", διαθέτοντας νόμιμα φυσικά το εν λόγω προϊόν πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, κατά την αναπαραγωγή του ακούει τους διαλόγους και αποδίδει ελεύθερα το περιεχόμενό τους σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία του, τα βιώματά του, το επίπεδο της γλωσσομάθειας και φυσικά την ευφυία του. Το προϊόν αυτό μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι αποτελεί δική του πνευματική ιδιοκτησία καθώς δεν μπορεί να έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο σενάριο/κείμενο. Διαβάστε παρακαλώ και μετά τρολάρετε για τις ταλαίπωρες εταιρείες και τους δημιουργούς που πεθαίνουν στην ψάθα λόγω των κάθε λογής τζαμπατζήδων που κατεβάζουν παράνομα τα έργα τους στο διαδίκτυο.


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο

Επειδή γνωρίζω αρκετά παιδιά που ασχολούνται ως χόμπι με τους υπότιτλους που κάποιοι τους θεωρείται παράνομους ενώ δεν είναι τουλάχιστον για τις περιπτώσεις που ξέρω καθώς έχουν με νόμιμο τρόπο την σειρά η την ταινία και εξ ακοής εκτός σεναρίου κάνουν την μετάφραση και βάζουν τους υπότιτλους στην ελληνική γλώσσα η σε άλλη γλώσσα οι οποίοι δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τους επίσημους αν υπάρχουν σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι δική τους πνευματική ιδιοκτησία.

Θα υποστήριζα τις εταιρείες αν δεν κυριαρχούσε η απληστία τους και αντί να βγουν μια , δύο , τρεις πλατφόρμες και να έχουν όλο το περιεχόμενο σε σειρές και ταινίες αυτές έχουν βγάλει χίλιες πλατφόρμες που στο τέλος οι περισσότερες θα κλείσουν.

----------


## minas

> Ας προσπαθήσουμε να αντιληφθούμε τι υποστηρίζει ο άλλος διαβάζοντας πιο προσεχτικά, ναι;
> Συμφωνούμε ως προς τι είναι η κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, σύμφωνα με αυτά που ποστάρατε. Οκ;
> Εδώ υπάρχει κάτι διαφορετικό από τον υπότιτλο και την στάνταρ μετάφραση στην εκάστοτε γλώσσα. Ορίζεται ως ελεύθερη απόδοση όπου δεν υπάρχει αυτούσιο το κείμενο αλλά ο "υποτιτλιστής", διαθέτοντας νόμιμα φυσικά το εν λόγω προϊόν πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, κατά την αναπαραγωγή του ακούει τους διαλόγους και αποδίδει ελεύθερα το περιεχόμενό τους σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία του, τα βιώματά του, το επίπεδο της γλωσσομάθειας και φυσικά την ευφυία του. Το προϊόν αυτό μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι αποτελεί δική του πνευματική ιδιοκτησία καθώς δεν μπορεί να έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο σενάριο/κείμενο. Διαβάστε παρακαλώ και μετά τρολάρετε για τις ταλαίπωρες εταιρείες και τους δημιουργούς που πεθαίνουν στην ψάθα λόγω των κάθε λογής τζαμπατζήδων που κατεβάζουν παράνομα τα έργα τους στο διαδίκτυο.


Δεν διαφωνεί κανείς με ότι η απόδοση των υποτίτλων αποτελεί πνευματική ιδιοκτησία αυτού που το κάνει. Μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει μοναδικός τρόπος να γίνει η απόδοση, έτσι υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί υπότιτλοι...
Αυτό που παραβλέπεις είναι ότι αποτελεί παράγωγο έργο του αρχικού (και προφανώς δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει χωρίς αυτό). Ακόμη κι αν το έχει αγοράσει και είναι στην κατοχή του νόμιμα, είναι υποχρεωμένος να ζητήσει και να πάρει άδεια από τον αρχικό δημιουργό/ιδιοκτήτη για να διανείμει κάποιο παράγωγο έργο.
Ο καθένας μπορεί στο σπίτι του να κάτσει να φτιάχνει υποτίτλους για προσωπική χρήση, και δεν θα τον ενοχλήσει κανείς. Αυτό που δεν είναι νόμιμο, είναι η διανομή τους σε τρίτους.

----------


## Symos

> Ας προσπαθήσουμε να αντιληφθούμε τι υποστηρίζει ο άλλος διαβάζοντας πιο προσεχτικά, ναι;
> Συμφωνούμε ως προς τι είναι η κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, σύμφωνα με αυτά που ποστάρατε. Οκ;
> Εδώ υπάρχει κάτι διαφορετικό από τον υπότιτλο και την στάνταρ μετάφραση στην εκάστοτε γλώσσα. Ορίζεται ως ελεύθερη απόδοση όπου δεν υπάρχει αυτούσιο το κείμενο αλλά ο "υποτιτλιστής", διαθέτοντας νόμιμα φυσικά το εν λόγω προϊόν πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, κατά την αναπαραγωγή του ακούει τους διαλόγους και αποδίδει ελεύθερα το περιεχόμενό τους σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία του, τα βιώματά του, το επίπεδο της γλωσσομάθειας και φυσικά την ευφυία του. Το προϊόν αυτό μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι αποτελεί δική του πνευματική ιδιοκτησία καθώς δεν μπορεί να έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο σενάριο/κείμενο. Διαβάστε παρακαλώ και μετά τρολάρετε για τις ταλαίπωρες εταιρείες και τους δημιουργούς που πεθαίνουν στην ψάθα λόγω των κάθε λογής τζαμπατζήδων που κατεβάζουν παράνομα τα έργα τους στο διαδίκτυο.


Δηλαδή συγγνώμη, υπάρχει και μετάφραση που ΔΕΝ γίνεται με βάση το επίπεδο της γλωσσομάθειας του μεταφραστή, την ευφυία του, τα βιώματά του κλπ.*;
Αλίμονο αν όλα αυτά ακύρωναν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του αρχικού δημιουργού.

Επίσης:
α) Όπως είπε και ο minas, το ότι νομίμως κατέχει το αντίγραφο δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα. Δεν δικαιούται να κάνει μετάφραση (παρά μόνο για προσωπική χρήση) χωρίς την άδεια του δημιουργού.
β) Το ότι δεν έχει το κείμενο γραπτώς αλλά κάνει την απόδοση εξ'ακοής, επίσης δεν έχει καμία σχέση. Αλίμονο και πάλι αν ο τρόπος με τον οποίο έγινε η απομαγνητοφώνηση/μετάφραση άλλαζε τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Το είπα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα: Δύο μεταφρασμένα κείμενα δεν μπορούν να έχουν άλλα δικαιώματα επειδή το ένα μεταφράστηκε εξ'ακοής και το άλλο εκ του γραπτού κειμένου.
γ) "Καθώς δεν μπορεί να έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο": Εδώ σίγουρα τρολάρεις. ΟΚ, είπαμε ότι ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να μην ξέρει και τόσο καλά τη γλώσσα, είπαμε ότι μπορεί να γράφει και καμιά μπούρδα μέσα, αλλά "ουδεμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο"; Ε τότε συγγνώμη, τι να τον κάνω τον υπότιτλο; Για να βάλω να δω την ταινία και από κάτω να διαβάζω παράλληλα κάτι παντελώς άσχετο; Μην τρελαθούμε και τελείως.

*Εξάλλου γι'αυτό, και με βάση το κείμενο του δικηγόρου που παρέθεσα παραπάνω, στη μετάφραση αποκτά πνευματικά δικαιώματα ΚΑΙ ο μεταφραστής. Αλλά αυτό ΔΕΝ ακυρώνει τα δικαιώματα του αρχικού δημιουργού, πώς αλλιώς πρέπει να το πούμε;

----------


## lx911

Τα αρχεια srt ειναι απλα αρχεια κειμενου οπου μπορουν και εμφανιζονται την συνεργασια διαφορων εφαρμογων σε ενα οποιοδηποτε video μια συγκεκριμενη χρονικη στιγμη που εχει ορισει ο συντακτης του.  Οποτε λογικα ολα τα αρχεια κειμενου που κυκλοφορουν στο internet εχουν πνευματικα δικαιωματα και ειναι παρανομα.

Οποτε μην κανει κανεις παραθεση σε αυτο το κειμενο γιατι θα του κανω μήνυση! χολιγουντ ολε.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Δεν διαφωνεί κανείς με ότι η απόδοση των υποτίτλων αποτελεί πνευματική ιδιοκτησία αυτού που το κάνει. Μάλιστα δεν υπάρχει μοναδικός τρόπος να γίνει η απόδοση, έτσι υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί υπότιτλοι...
> Αυτό που παραβλέπεις είναι ότι αποτελεί παράγωγο έργο του αρχικού (και προφανώς δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει χωρίς αυτό). Ακόμη κι αν το έχει αγοράσει και είναι στην κατοχή του νόμιμα, είναι υποχρεωμένος να ζητήσει και να πάρει άδεια από τον αρχικό δημιουργό/ιδιοκτήτη για να διανείμει κάποιο παράγωγο έργο.
> Ο καθένας μπορεί στο σπίτι του να κάτσει να φτιάχνει υποτίτλους για προσωπική χρήση, και δεν θα τον ενοχλήσει κανείς. Αυτό που δεν είναι νόμιμο, είναι η διανομή τους σε τρίτους.




Off Topic


		Ακόμα κι έτσι για παράγωγο έργο θεωρώ πως ακόμα κι αν δε ζητηθεί η άδεια του δημιουργού, ο οποίος θα πρέπει να αποδείξει φυσικά ότι θίγεται, το ζητούμενο κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να είναι το κατά πόσο το προϊόν υποτιτλισμού/ελεύθερης απόδοσης θα εμπίπτει εντός ή εκτός ενός ορισμένου κατωφλίου ως προς το αυθεντικό σενάριο. Γι' αυτό έγραψα: _" ... καθώς δεν μπορεί να έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο σενάριο/κείμενο."_
Όπως έγραψε κάποιος νωρίτερα, τα όρια δεν είναι διακριτά αφού δεν μπορεί να οριστεί αυστηρά το κατά πόσο προϊόν πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας όπου έχει καταβληθεί το νόμιμο τίμημα αγοράς, μπορεί να δανειστεί ελεύθερα ή υπό περιορισμούς και ποιους ακριβώς, σε πόσους ανθρώπους και για τι χρονικό διάστημα; Αν αγοράσω blue-ray χωρίς ελληνικούς υποτίτλους κ το δανείζω στον αδερφό μου, ο οποίος όμως χρειάζεται υποτιτλισμό ως εκ τούτου φτιάχνω μια ελεύθερη απόδοση δική μου κ την δίνω ώστε να την προσαρτήσει. Ας το σκεφτούμε διαφορετικά, έστω ότι είχαμε εφαρμογή μετάφρασης realtime σε target γλώσσα, η οποία δε θα μπορούσε να αντιληφθεί αν μιλάει άνθρωπος ή γίνεται αναπαραγωγή ταινίας/μουσικής κλπ. Θα πρέπει αυτό να θεωρηθεί παράγωγο έργο ενώ μοναδικός στόχος είναι η κατανόηση του ατόμου που δε μιλά τη γλώσσα του πρωτότυπου; Ας το προχωρήσω κι άλλο, για ανθρώπους με προβλήματα ακοής η νοηματική εκτέλεση θα αποτελεί παράγωγο έργο και άρα να ζητηθεί η έγγραφη άδεια του δημιουργού όμως μήπως αυτό ξεπερνά το ηθικό κομμάτι και περάσουμε στο απέναντι κομμάτι της υπερβολής;

----------


## hannibal_

> Δώρο άδωρο,  αφου πλέον δεν δουλεύουν


Μια χαρά δουλεύουν όλα.

----------


## cool11

Με αφορμη το περιστατικο αυτο,
το ποσα χρησιμα πραγματα εμαθα τις τελευταιες μερες, για dns, vpn, privacy,tor, proxy-urls κλπ
δεν λέγεται!
Παντα τετοια!
 :Smile:

----------


## akilleas

> Με αφορμη το περιστατικο αυτο,
> το ποσα χρησιμα πραγματα εμαθα τις τελευταιες μερες, για dns, vpn, privacy,tor, proxy-urls κλπ
> δεν λέγεται!
> Παντα τετοια!


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.

----------


## Ionlab

> Αναφέρει  πιο πάνω, πως τουλάχιστον για την ώρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση, το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολα να βγάλουνε μετά απόφαση με αναδρομική ισχύ.


Μάλλον δεν έγινα σαφής. Αυτή τη φορά η απόφαση "μπλοκάρει" την πρόσβαση, θέτωντας νομικό προηγούμενο καθώς η ευθύνη της υλοποίησης πέφτει στους ISP.

Στο μέλλον η ίδια επιτροπή μπορεί να βγάλει νέα απόφαση για νέο μπλοκάρισμα (άλλων σελίδων) και να ζητά οι ISP να κοινοποιούν τα στοιχεία των συνδρομητών που με βάση το ιστορικό προσπέλασαν π.χ πάνω από 10 φορές τις ιστοσελίδες αυτές ή είχαν traffic πάνω από 1GB.

Βήμα Βήμα θα θέτει νέα νομικά προηγούμενα.....όσπου στο τέλος θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο της αυτεπάγγελτης δίωξης

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Δεν υπάρχει κανένα νόημα σε αυτό που λες. Ποια η λογική να "επιτρέπει" η Κινέζικη κυβέρνηση συγκεκριμένα VPNs για να παρακάμψει το great firewall?


https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...vpns-from-2018

Το οτι τα εγκεκριμένα μπορούν να τα παρακολουθούν. Πολλές  εταιρείες και πανεπιστήμια χρειάζονται τα VPN και τους επιτρέπεται να το χρησιμοποιούνε (πχ για συνεργασία με άλλα Πανεπιστήμια κλπ) αλλα φυσικά το γνωρίζουν.

Αν υπάρχει θέληση όλα γίνονται, δες πχ πως μπλοκάρουν το Tor: https://www.technologyreview.com/s/4...ymity-network/

Ξαναλέω, ρώτα τους γνωστούς σου  :Smile: 






> Ισχύει το ακριβώς ανάποδο. Το Ιράν συγκεκριμένα έχει μπλοκάρει μεγάλο αριθμό VPNs τα οποία είναι διαδεδομένα. Ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος να παρακάμψεις great firewalls, censors κλπ. είναι με VPN το οποίο είναι σχετικά "άγνωστο" (ή ακόμα καλύτερα, κάποιο ιδιωτικό VPN με αποκλειστική χρήση δική σου). Εκτός βέβαια αν αντί για IP blacklist εφαρμόζεται λογική IP whitelist (να αφήνονται δηλαδή μόνο συγκεκριμένες διευθύνσεις να περνάνε, και μόνο αυτές.)


Δεν θυμάμαι το άρθρο αλλα είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα πως η Κίνα (δεν ξέρω για Ιράν) με έξυπνους τρόπους βρίσκει και μπλοκάρει οτιδήποτε μη εγκεκριμένο ή κάτι που αλλάζει IPs συνεχώς. Ξεκινάει γνωρίζοντας το  "κακό" VPN (αλλα τα mainstream δεν είναι τόσα πολλά, αν στήσεις εσύ δικό σου VPN θα δουλέυει αλλα πρέπει να χεις επαφές με εξωτερικό κάτι που η πλειοψηφία δεν έχει) και το μαθαίνουν. Περνάει πέρα απο τη λογική του IP blocklist. Είχα δει πώς το εφαρμόζει πχ στο Tor (την πάτησα πέρισυ που πήγα με Tor στην Κίνα και δεν είχα internet τελικά).

----------


## sdikr

> Μάλλον δεν έγινα σαφής. Αυτή τη φορά η απόφαση "μπλοκάρει" την πρόσβαση, θέτωντας νομικό προηγούμενο καθώς η ευθύνη της υλοποίησης πέφτει στους ISP.
> 
> Στο μέλλον η ίδια επιτροπή μπορεί να βγάλει νέα απόφαση για νέο μπλοκάρισμα (άλλων σελίδων) και να ζητά οι ISP να κοινοποιούν τα στοιχεία των συνδρομητών που με βάση το ιστορικό προσπέλασαν π.χ πάνω από 10 φορές τις ιστοσελίδες αυτές ή είχαν traffic πάνω από 1GB.
> 
> Βήμα Βήμα θα θέτει νέα νομικά προηγούμενα.....όσπου στο τέλος θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο της αυτεπάγγελτης δίωξης


Με το υπάρχον νομικό πλαίσιο δεν μπορεί να το ζητήσει αυτό, για να πάρει στοιχεία συνδρομητών  θέλει εντολή απο εισαγγελέα, κάτι που δεν δίνεται για κατέβασμα.

----------


## phantom92

> Αναφέρει  πιο πάνω, πως τουλάχιστον για την ώρα δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση, το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολα να βγάλουνε μετά απόφαση με αναδρομική ισχύ. 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δώρο άδωρο,  αφου πλέον δεν δουλεύουν


Αρκεί να αλλάξεις τους DNS σε Open DNS ή Google DNS  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Αρκεί να αλλάξεις τους DNS σε Open DNS ή Google DNS


Πρέπει να αλλάξεις dns, ή να βάλει κάποιο vpn,tor Κλπ   το Piratebay συνεχίζει να μην δουλεύει,  μόνο μέσω tbp proxy

----------


## SfH

> Ας αφήσουμε το piratebay στην άκρη, και ας μείνουμε στα υπόλοιπα ("ελληνικά") sites τα οποία δεν έχουν cloudflare. Εφόσον υπάρχει επίσημα η αντίστοιχη οδηγία, ο ISP μπορεί να κάνει μια από τις τεχνικές που περιγράφονται εδώ. Σίγουρα σε κάθε τεχνική υπάρχει και circumvention, κανείς δε το αμφισβητεί αυτό. Το θέμα είναι ότι το circumvention με DNS ban είναι σχετικά εύκολο και δεν απαιτεί ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις. Οι πιο εξελιγμένες μέθοδοι (VPNs, proxies, tor, tunnels κλπ) απαιτούν αρκετά παραπάνω σε γνώσεις (ίσως και σε χρήμα) και σίγουρα δεν είναι προσβάσιμες από τον μέσο χρήστη. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι το DNS ban μπορεί να αποκλείσει την πρόσβαση από την "γιαγιά" που απλά ξέρει να ανοίγει τον Η/Υ ή το tablet, αλλά δεν έχει κανένα ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα στον χρήστη που κατεβάζει torrents και σίγουρα ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω, οπότε είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό.
> 
> Οι διάφορες τεχνικές λύσεις που υπάρχουν δεν απαιτούν κάτι που οι providers ή το κράτος δεν έχουν, ούτε κάποια ιδιαίτερη χρηματοδότηση. Αντίστοιχα bans γίνονται σε καθημερινή βάση από διάφορες δυτικές χώρες και όχι μόνο από χώρες με ειδικά καθεστώτα. Το μόνο που απαιτούν είναι φυσικά το νομικό πλαίσιο αλλά και η θέληση στο να γίνουν.


Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουν cloudflare, δεν είναι απίθανο να μοιράζονται IPs με άλλα, μη παράνομα sites. Για το θέμα ευκολίας, συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Προσωπικά, για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει ούτε να αλλάξει dns, ούτε να βάλει proxy, θεωρώ ότι και τα δυο είναι το ίδιο εύκολα. Μια απλή αναζήτηση στο google. Για τις τεχνικές λύσεις και το κόστος τους, επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω , εργαζόμενος σε ( πολύ μικρότερης κλίμακας ) πάροχο από αυτούς που συζητάμε. Οι χώρες που δεν έχουν ειδικά καθεστώτα, κάνουν κυρίως δυο πράγματα. Αλλαγή στο DNS, όπως γίνεται και εδώ, και αλλαγή των DNS records στους registrars/TLDs , όπου έχουν δικαιοδοσία να το κάνουν. Νομίζω κι αυτό έχει γίνει εδώ στο παρελθόν, με .gr domains.




> Στο μέλλον η ίδια επιτροπή μπορεί να βγάλει νέα απόφαση για νέο μπλοκάρισμα (άλλων σελίδων) και να ζητά οι ISP να κοινοποιούν τα στοιχεία των συνδρομητών που με βάση το ιστορικό προσπέλασαν π.χ πάνω από 10 φορές τις ιστοσελίδες αυτές ή είχαν traffic πάνω από 1GB.
> 
> Βήμα Βήμα θα θέτει νέα νομικά προηγούμενα.....όσπου στο τέλος θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο της αυτεπάγγελτης δίωξης


Επέτρεψε μου να φύγω λίγο από το θέμα.

Αυτή τη στιγμή αυτό που αναφέρεις γίνεται ήδη από την ΕΕΕΠ, οπού ζητά όσοι πάνε προς παράνομα sites να ανακατευθύνονται σε αυτούς. Κοιτώντας απλά τα logs τους, μπορούν να δουν αν θέλουν ποιος προσπάθησε να μπει σε παράνομο site και να λάβουν όποια μέτρα μπορούν ( φαντάζομαι σχεδόν τίποτα ακόμα - αλλά δεν είμαι νομικός! ). 
Δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει προηγούμενο, δε θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα τραβηγμένο να ζητήσει και ο ΟΠΙ κάτι αντίστοιχο στο μέλλον.

Αλλά για να το πάμε πιο πέρα, μη θεωρείς ότι απαιτείται τόσο στενή τεχνική συνεργασία των παρόχων για να πάνε στοιχεία παραβατών σε οποιεσδήποτε αρχές. Εδώ και χρόνια οι πιο κοινοί τρόποι διαμοιρασμού παράνομων αρχείων παρατηρούνται από σχετικά δικηγορικά γραφεία και νομικές υπηρεσίες τρίτων ( συνήθως παραγωγών περιεχομένου ) και ενημερώνουν διάφορους. Στην Αμερική, ενημερώνουν τους παρόχους και ζητούν δράσεις κατά το DMCA. Σε άλλες χώρες, πιθανώς να δρουν διαφορετικά, ανάλογα με το σχετικό νομικό πλαίσιο. Στην Ελλάδα, ενημερώνουν τους παρόχους, οι οποίοι όμως δεν είναι νομικά υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν τίποτα, οπότε το αγνοούν. Αν υπάρξει κάποια πιο γενική οργάνωση για αυτό στο μέλλον, θαρρώ άνετα θα μπορούσαν να ενημερώνουν και τρίτους.

Το πάμε μακρυά όμως. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα δούμε ούτε αυτόματες αναφορές ούτε μηνύσεις στο κοντινό μέλλον στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## cool11

> Αρκεί να αλλάξεις τους DNS σε Open DNS ή Google DNS


Ποιοι ειναι οι αριθμοι, αντιστοιχα;

----------


## patrickdrd

ε googlαρε ντε:
Put in the OpenDNS server addresses, 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220, as your DNS server settings and save/apply.

google:
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

----------


## Ionlab

> Με το υπάρχον νομικό πλαίσιο δεν μπορεί να το ζητήσει αυτό, για να πάρει στοιχεία συνδρομητών  θέλει εντολή απο εισαγγελέα, κάτι που δεν δίνεται για κατέβασμα.


Προς το παρον...(και αυτό που παρουσίασα είναι ένα άσχημο σενάριο)....αλλά το ban μπορεί να επεκταθεί και προς site τα οποία κρίνονται "εμπρηστικά" ή ότι προάγουν την τρομοκρατία .....ή ότι άλλο τους κατέβει....
ακόμα και αν τώρα η επιτροπή δεν έχει τέτοια δικαιώματα δεν είναι δύσκολο να νομοθετηθούν....
Το θέμα είναι ότι οι κάτοχοι των δικαιωμάτων έχουν και τους πόρους για να τα προασπίσουν.....αλλά αντί να αναγκάζονται να ακολουθήσουν την νομιμη οδό, προσφέρουμε shortcut περιορίζοντας τα δικαιώματά μας, αντί να εξετάζουμε μήπως τα δικαιώματα που πλεόν έχουν παραχωρηθεί είναι πολύ "πλατιά" και χρήζουν αναθεώρησης.

Και για να μην ξεχνάμε
https://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/20...r-channel.html
https://www.avsite.gr/forum/threads/...λει.64804/

----------


## sdikr

> Προς το παρον...(και αυτό που παρουσίασα είναι ένα άσχημο σενάριο)....αλλά το ban μπορεί να επεκταθεί και προς site τα οποία κρίνονται "εμπρηστικά" ή ότι προάγουν την τρομοκρατία .....ή ότι άλλο τους κατέβει....
> ακόμα και αν τώρα η επιτροπή δεν έχει τέτοια δικαιώματα δεν είναι δύσκολο να νομοθετηθούν....
> Το θέμα είναι ότι οι κάτοχοι των δικαιωμάτων έχουν και τους πόρους για να τα προασπίσουν.....αλλά αντί να αναγκάζονται να ακολουθήσουν την νομιμη οδό, προσφέρουμε shortcut περιορίζοντας τα δικαιώματά μας, αντί να εξετάζουμε μήπως τα δικαιώματα που πλεόν έχουν παραχωρηθεί είναι πολύ "πλατιά" και χρήζουν αναθεώρησης.


Αν πήγαινε μέσω δικαστηρίου, το ίδιο δεν θα γινότανε;

----------


## minas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ακόμα κι έτσι για παράγωγο έργο θεωρώ πως ακόμα κι αν δε ζητηθεί η άδεια του δημιουργού, ο οποίος θα πρέπει να αποδείξει φυσικά ότι θίγεται, το ζητούμενο κατά τη γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να είναι το κατά πόσο το προϊόν υποτιτλισμού/ελεύθερης απόδοσης θα εμπίπτει εντός ή εκτός ενός ορισμένου κατωφλίου ως προς το αυθεντικό σενάριο. Γι' αυτό έγραψα: _" ... καθώς δεν μπορεί να έχει ουδεμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο σενάριο/κείμενο."_
> Όπως έγραψε κάποιος νωρίτερα, τα όρια δεν είναι διακριτά αφού δεν μπορεί να οριστεί αυστηρά το κατά πόσο προϊόν πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας όπου έχει καταβληθεί το νόμιμο τίμημα αγοράς, μπορεί να δανειστεί ελεύθερα ή υπό περιορισμούς και ποιους ακριβώς, σε πόσους ανθρώπους και για τι χρονικό διάστημα; Αν αγοράσω blue-ray χωρίς ελληνικούς υποτίτλους κ το δανείζω στον αδερφό μου, ο οποίος όμως χρειάζεται υποτιτλισμό ως εκ τούτου φτιάχνω μια ελεύθερη απόδοση δική μου κ την δίνω ώστε να την προσαρτήσει. Ας το σκεφτούμε διαφορετικά, έστω ότι είχαμε εφαρμογή μετάφρασης realtime σε target γλώσσα, η οποία δε θα μπορούσε να αντιληφθεί αν μιλάει άνθρωπος ή γίνεται αναπαραγωγή ταινίας/μουσικής κλπ. Θα πρέπει αυτό να θεωρηθεί παράγωγο έργο ενώ μοναδικός στόχος είναι η κατανόηση του ατόμου που δε μιλά τη γλώσσα του πρωτότυπου; Ας το προχωρήσω κι άλλο, για ανθρώπους με προβλήματα ακοής η νοηματική εκτέλεση θα αποτελεί παράγωγο έργο και άρα να ζητηθεί η έγγραφη άδεια του δημιουργού όμως μήπως αυτό ξεπερνά το ηθικό κομμάτι και περάσουμε στο απέναντι κομμάτι της υπερβολής;


Με την ανοχή των υπολοίπων θα συνεχίσω λίγο το σκεπτικό, γιατί νομίζω ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον. Στην περίπτωση του αγορασμένου BD που φτιάχνεις υποτίτλους για να τους δανείσεις σε συγκενικό πρόσωπο είσαι νόμιμος. Στην περίπτωση δημόσιας αναπαραγωγής με αυτόματη μεταγλώττιση, η υπηρεσία που έχει την άδεια της αναπαραγωγής συνήθως έχει και την άδεια απόδοσης σε άλλη γλώσσα. Παρότι είναι εφικτό, συνήθως δεν γίνεται διάκριση εάν προορίζεται για ανθρώπους με προβλήματα ακοής ή όχι. Για νοηματική εκτέλεση συγκεκριμένα δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι θα διέπεται από τους ίδιους κανόνες με τους υποτίτλους.
Αυτό που έχει σημαντική διαφορά βάσει νόμου είναι η δημόσια vs προσωπική χρήση.

----------


## DVDLover75

Εγώ σαν "οπαδός" των αυθεντικών, είμαι 100% υπέρ της απόφασης, διότι ακόμα και σήμερα ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ τις ταινίες που θέλω να δω, να πάω να τις ενοικιάσω/αγοράσω από Video Club/Ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα, διότι έχουν και τα έξτρα τους και πιο επαγγελματική μετάφραση χωρίς τις σπαστικές "διαφημίσεις" tosite.mou κτλ κτλ. Έπειτα σειρές δεν βλέπω καθόλου και βλέπω μόνο κάποιες γνωστές που έχουν υψηλή βαθμολογία κοινού στο IMDB, οπότε ζήτημα να κάνω καμιά 10αριά ενοικιάσεις το μήνα οπότε δεν τίθεται και θέμα κόστους. Αυτά που μου άρεσαν θα περιμένω να πέσει αρκετά η τιμή τους και μετά να τα αγοράσω για την συλλογή μου.

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι κάποιες Ελληνικές εταιρίες διανομής (πχ Audio Visual, Feelgood, Seven Films) παράγουν DVD που είναι πολύ κακής ποιότητας, διότι τα κάνουν authoring σε δίσκους μονής στρώσης (για λόγους κόστους) με αποτέλεσμα στο 99,99% των περιπτώσεων αυτά να είναι χειρότερα από τα αντίστοιχα κατεβασμένα. Αυτές τις εταιρίες που δεν με σέβονται σαν καταναλωτή, γιατί να τις στηρίξω και εγώ; 

Δεν το κρύβω ότι από τις συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες έχω σταματήσει να ενοικιάζω/αγοράζω και τα κατεβάζω, όπως και θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω, είτε τους αρέσει είτε όχι. Τώρα αν αργότερα αρχίσουν να κυνηγάνε και αυτούς που κατεβάζουν, πολύ απλά θα σταματήσω και εγώ, αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι πάλι δεν θα βλέπω τις ταινίες των συγκεκριμένων εταιριών αφού έτσι και αλλιώς από τις παραπάνω ζήτημα να αξίζουν 5-6 ταινίες το χρόνο και δεν θα μου λείψουν και ιδιαίτερα.

Το netflix το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά έχει πολύ παλιές ταινίες και πάρα πολλές σειρές που όπως είπα και πιο πάνω δεν με ενδιαφέρουν.

Ευτυχώς πάντως που το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των DVD προέρχεται από το εξωτερικό ή από τις Odeon, Tanweer που εκεί κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά αλλιώς...

----------


## zaranero

https://1.1.1.1

Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα αλλά φαίνεται ενδιαφερουσα

----------


## fuorigioco1981

> Εγώ σαν "οπαδός" των αυθεντικών, είμαι 100% υπέρ της απόφασης, διότι ακόμα και σήμερα ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ τις ταινίες που θέλω να δω, να πάω να τις ενοικιάσω/αγοράσω από Video Club/Ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα, διότι έχουν και τα έξτρα τους και πιο επαγγελματική μετάφραση χωρίς τις σπαστικές "διαφημίσεις" tosite.mou κτλ κτλ. Έπειτα σειρές δεν βλέπω καθόλου και βλέπω μόνο κάποιες γνωστές που έχουν υψηλή βαθμολογία κοινού στο IMDB, οπότε ζήτημα να κάνω καμιά 10αριά ενοικιάσεις το μήνα οπότε δεν τίθεται και θέμα κόστους. Αυτά που μου άρεσαν θα περιμένω να πέσει αρκετά η τιμή τους και μετά να τα αγοράσω για την συλλογή μου.
> 
> Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι κάποιες Ελληνικές εταιρίες διανομής (πχ Audio Visual, Feelgood, Seven Films) παράγουν DVD που είναι πολύ κακής ποιότητας, διότι τα κάνουν authoring σε δίσκους μονής στρώσης (για λόγους κόστους) με αποτέλεσμα στο 99,99% των περιπτώσεων αυτά να είναι χειρότερα από τα αντίστοιχα κατεβασμένα. Αυτές τις εταιρίες που δεν με σέβονται σαν καταναλωτή, γιατί να τις στηρίξω και εγώ; 
> 
> Δεν το κρύβω ότι από τις συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες έχω σταματήσει να ενοικιάζω/αγοράζω και τα κατεβάζω, όπως και θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω, είτε τους αρέσει είτε όχι. Τώρα αν αργότερα αρχίσουν να κυνηγάνε και αυτούς που κατεβάζουν, πολύ απλά θα σταματήσω και εγώ, αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι πάλι δεν θα βλέπω τις ταινίες των συγκεκριμένων εταιριών αφού έτσι και αλλιώς από τις παραπάνω ζήτημα να αξίζουν 5-6 ταινίες το χρόνο και δεν θα μου λείψουν και ιδιαίτερα.
> 
> Το netflix το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά έχει πολύ παλιές ταινίες και πάρα πολλές σειρές που όπως είπα και πιο πάνω δεν με ενδιαφέρουν.
> 
> Ευτυχώς πάντως που το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των DVD προέρχεται από το εξωτερικό ή από τις Odeon, Tanweer που εκεί κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά αλλιώς...


ειναι δυνατον πλεον να ασχολουμαστε με δισκακια dvd?τα εχω καταργησει εδω και 4-5 χρονια.μονο σκληρους δισκους  πλεον,στικακια!

----------


## Speedwilli

> Καλά σε κάθε σχετικό thread θα πλακώσουν οι γνωστοί "υπερασπιστές" της φτωχής εργατιάς που ο κόπος της διαμοιράζεται τζάμπα.
> 
> Αυτός που θέλει να δει κάτι δωρεάν χωρίς να πληρώσει, δεν πρόκειται να πληρώσει ούτε αν απαγορευτεί η πρόσβαση στα μέσα που του παρέχουν κάτι δωρεάν. Γιατί πολύ απλά, θα ψάξεις κάτι να το βρεις δωρεάν επειδή ακριβώς δεν θες να πληρώσεις. Την μη επιθυμία μου να πληρώσω δεν θα την αλλάξει αυτή η απαγόρευση. Οι ταινίες η μουσική οι υπότιτλοι και τα λογισμικά δεν είναι εξαρτησιογόνες ουσίες που σου προκαλούν εξάρτηση, η ζωή μπορεί να συνεχιστεί και χωρίς αυτά.


Πες τα Χρυσόστομε γιατί οι δικηγόροι :ROFL:  μας έχουν τρελάνει !!!  Δηλαδή όταν δάνειζατε  βιβλία που είχατε αγοράσει σε φίλους παλιά είσασταν νόμιμοι ; Άντε μην τρελαθούμε τώρα . ίδια ιδέα μεγαλύτερη η κλίμακα που συμβαίνει . Εντάξει πάντα υπάρχουν κακόβουλοι αλλά αυτοί είναι μέσα στον κανόνα .
Κανονίστε 1α αυτούς που έχουν κατακλέψει τον κόσμο και μετά πάμε και στους καημένους ή επαγγελματίες καημένους .

----------


## eagle12

Μου θυμίσατε τις εποχές που πηγαίναμε στα διάφορα μικρομαγαζάκια για να μας γράψουν το νέο παιχνίδι για τον amstrad 6128 ή στα δισκάδικα για να μας γράψουν τις τάδε μουσικές επιλογές σε κασέτα για να την κάνουμε δώρο στην πιτσιρίκα που γουστάραμε.

----------


## bomberb17

> https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...vpns-from-2018
> 
> Το οτι τα εγκεκριμένα μπορούν να τα παρακολουθούν. Πολλές  εταιρείες και πανεπιστήμια χρειάζονται τα VPN και τους επιτρέπεται να το χρησιμοποιούνε (πχ για συνεργασία με άλλα Πανεπιστήμια κλπ) αλλα φυσικά το γνωρίζουν.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει θέληση όλα γίνονται, δες πχ πως μπλοκάρουν το Tor: https://www.technologyreview.com/s/4...ymity-network/
> 
> Ξαναλέω, ρώτα τους γνωστούς σου


Και αυτή είναι άλλη περίπτωση, προφανώς κάποιες επιχειρήσεις ή οργανισμοί έχουν επίσημη άδεια για χρήση VPN γιατί αλλιώς δε θα μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν..
Αλλά εδώ συζητάμε για τον "απλό" κόσμο (π.χ. που θέλει να μπει στο facebook).

Το Tor όχι μόνο μπλοκάρεται, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και deanonymize αν οι entry/exit nodes είναι "ύποπτοι". Αλλά εδώ ξεφεύγουμε αρκετά..




> Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουν cloudflare, δεν είναι απίθανο να μοιράζονται IPs με άλλα, μη παράνομα sites. Για το θέμα ευκολίας, συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Προσωπικά, για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει ούτε να αλλάξει dns, ούτε να βάλει proxy, θεωρώ ότι και τα δυο είναι το ίδιο εύκολα. Μια απλή αναζήτηση στο google. Για τις τεχνικές λύσεις και το κόστος τους, επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω , εργαζόμενος σε ( πολύ μικρότερης κλίμακας ) πάροχο από αυτούς που συζητάμε. Οι χώρες που δεν έχουν ειδικά καθεστώτα, κάνουν κυρίως δυο πράγματα. Αλλαγή στο DNS, όπως γίνεται και εδώ, και αλλαγή των DNS records στους registrars/TLDs , όπου έχουν δικαιοδοσία να το κάνουν. Νομίζω κι αυτό έχει γίνει εδώ στο παρελθόν, με .gr domains.


Σίγουρα ανάλογα τη μέθοδο μπλοκαρίσματος θα υπάρχουν και οι "παράπλευρες απώλειες". Το θέμα είναι ότι αν θέλει κάποιος να κάνει τη "ζωή" δύσκολη στον κόσμο ή όχι.
Όσον αφορά την ευκολία, το email το οποίο απεστάλη από τα site που στην ουσία λέει "είμαστε online, αλλάξτε DNS και όλα ΟΚ" νομίζω ότι τα λέει όλα. Ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά, σχεδόν όλοι οι χρήστες θα συνεχίζουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν κανονικά. Αν είχαν εφαρμόσει π.χ. IP blocking, τότε τι θα έλεγαν στο mail? Αγοράστε και βάζετε VPN κάθε φορά που θέλετε να μπαίνετε στο site? Σίγουρα κάποιοι "φανατικοί" και "έμπειροι" χρήστες θα το έκαναν, όμως ο πολύς κόσμος απλά θα βαριόταν και θα τα παρατούσε.
Επίσης αυτά που λες σχετικά με τις πρακτικές blocking των "καλών δυτικών χωρών" (όπως θέλουμε να πιστεύομε ότι είμαστε εμείς), είναι καθαρά θέμα νομοθεσίας (ή και θέλησης, σε περίπτωση απουσίας νομοθεσίας, πράγμα που πιστεύω ότι ισχύει και εδώ, μια και αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει σχετικός νόμος που να αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, αν ξέρει κάτι κάποιος να μας πει), και όχι τεχνικών δυνατοτήτων.

----------


## badweed

Off Topic





> Μου θυμίσατε τις εποχές που πηγαίναμε στα διάφορα μικρομαγαζάκια για να μας γράψουν το νέο παιχνίδι για τον amstrad 6128 ή στα δισκάδικα για να μας γράψουν τις τάδε μουσικές επιλογές σε κασέτα για να την κάνουμε δώρο στην πιτσιρίκα που γουστάραμε.


τις εποχες που οι ιδιες οι δισκογραφικες αγοραζαν τους δισκους των επενδυσεων τους για να γινουν χρυσοι πλατινενιοι και κολοκυθενιοι κατα την κυκλοφορια τους ωστε να ψαρωσει ο κοσμος οτι πουλανε μηπως και τους παρει  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## SfH

> Σίγουρα ανάλογα τη μέθοδο μπλοκαρίσματος θα υπάρχουν και οι "παράπλευρες απώλειες".


Ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι παράπλευρες απώλειες με αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα ? 




> Όσον αφορά την ευκολία, το email το οποίο απεστάλη από τα site που στην ουσία λέει "είμαστε online, αλλάξτε DNS και όλα ΟΚ" νομίζω ότι τα λέει όλα. Ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά, σχεδόν όλοι οι χρήστες θα συνεχίζουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν κανονικά. Αν είχαν εφαρμόσει π.χ. IP blocking, τότε τι θα έλεγαν στο mail? Αγοράστε και βάζετε VPN κάθε φορά που θέλετε να μπαίνετε στο site? Σίγουρα κάποιοι "φανατικοί" και "έμπειροι" χρήστες θα το έκαναν, όμως ο πολύς κόσμος απλά θα βαριόταν και θα τα παρατούσε.


Απλά θα άλλαζαν IP και το σχετικό DNS record. Δε θα χρειαζόταν καν να στείλουν email. Θα έπρεπε να περιμένουν να ασχοληθεί κάποιος από την επιτροπή ή τους παρόχους , που συνήθως είναι αρκετά πιο αργή διαδικασία ( αν δεν είναι αυτοματοποιημένη - που το γραφειοκρατικό κομμάτι τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι ) και μετά να παίζουν τη γάτα με το ποντίκι. Θα μπορούσαν να στείλουν ένα mail που να ενημερώνει το κοινό τους για τις τάδε free proxy lists και να τους προτείνει μερικά να βάλουν. Για να το πάμε πιο πέρα, θα μπορούσαν να τρέχουν δικό τους και να λένε απλά στον κόσμο "μην πάτε στο κλέφτες.κομ απευθείας, πηγαίνετε στο πρόξυ.κομ και βάλτε το κλέφτες.κομ στη φόρμα του". Αν θες να το τερματίσουμε, θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν broswer plugin που να κάνει την όλη διαδικασία αυτόματα. Γενικά, δεν είναι το ευκολότερο/φτηνότερο πράγμα στον κόσμο να περιορίσεις ένα δίκτυο που βάση σχεδιασμού είναι αρκετά ανοιχτό. Στην τελική, ακόμα κι αυτοί που όντως αλλάζουν DNS, θεωρώ ότι είναι πάρα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό μπροστά σε αυτούς που απλά πάνε αλλού.

----------


## bomberb17

> Ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι παράπλευρες απώλειες με αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα ?


Δεν υπάρχουν φυσικά. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι αυτό συγκαταλέγεται στα θετικά της μεθόδου DNS block.




> Απλά θα άλλαζαν IP και το σχετικό DNS record. Δε θα χρειαζόταν καν να στείλουν email. Θα έπρεπε να περιμένουν να ασχοληθεί κάποιος από την επιτροπή ή τους παρόχους , που συνήθως είναι αρκετά πιο αργή διαδικασία ( αν δεν είναι αυτοματοποιημένη - που το γραφειοκρατικό κομμάτι τουλάχιστον, δεν είναι ) και μετά να παίζουν τη γάτα με το ποντίκι. Θα μπορούσαν να στείλουν ένα mail που να ενημερώνει το κοινό τους για τις τάδε free proxy lists και να τους προτείνει μερικά να βάλουν. Για να το πάμε πιο πέρα, θα μπορούσαν να τρέχουν δικό τους και να λένε απλά στον κόσμο "μην πάτε στο κλέφτες.κομ απευθείας, πηγαίνετε στο πρόξυ.κομ και βάλτε το κλέφτες.κομ στη φόρμα του". Αν θες να το τερματίσουμε, θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν broswer plugin που να κάνει την όλη διαδικασία αυτόματα. Γενικά, δεν είναι το ευκολότερο/φτηνότερο πράγμα στον κόσμο να περιορίσεις ένα δίκτυο που βάση σχεδιασμού είναι αρκετά ανοιχτό. Στην τελική, ακόμα κι αυτοί που όντως αλλάζουν DNS, θεωρώ ότι είναι πάρα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό μπροστά σε αυτούς που απλά πάνε αλλού.


Ακριβώς αυτό είχα γράψει παραπάνω σχετικά με το IP block, ότι θα είναι ένα cat and mouse game και αναγκαστικά κάποιος στο τέλος θα τα παρατούσε. Ακόμα και αν οι 2 πλευρές συνέχιζαν να παίζουν το παιχνίδι, στο τέλος αυτοί που θα τα παρατούσαν θα ήταν οι χρήστες. Με την μέθοδο που επιλέχθηκε (DNS) είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι τα site θα συνεχίσουν να ζουν και να βασιλεύουν (αναφέρομαι στα "ελληνικά" sites) και μάλιστα με τη βάση χρηστών τους σχεδόν ανέπαφη. Προσωπικά ήδη στο facebook μου ήδη έχω δει αμέτρητες αναρτήσεις από χρήστες που δε λες ότι έχουν και την καλύτερη σχέση με δίκτυα (αλλά από την άλλη θέλουν φυσικά να βλέπουν τσάμπα ταινίες) και κάθονται και συζητάνε αν θα βάλουν τους άσσους ή τα οχτάρια..

----------


## deniSun

> ειναι δυνατον πλεον να ασχολουμαστε με δισκακια dvd?τα εχω καταργησει εδω και 4-5 χρονια.μονο σκληρους δισκους  πλεον,στικακια!


Εδώ ασχολούμαστε ακόμα για το εάν με την αλλαγή dns μπαίνουμε ή όχι στους πειρατές.
Το πειρατικό έχει βουλιάξει εδώ και χρόνια και εμείς ακόμα το ψάχνουμε...

----------


## pelopas1

η διαισθηση του zerocool  βγαινει δυστυχως αληθινη

YouTube CEO Says That Videos May Be Blocked Due to EU Copyright Law

YouTube's CEO is warning that the platform may have to begin blocking videos in response to legislation making its way through the EU Parliament. The final text of Article 13 is yet to be decided but Susan Wojcicki is warning that the current wording would hold it responsible for the copyright infringements of users, something that could impact the livelihoods of hundreds of thousands of people.

Two years ago the European Commission announced plans to modernize EU copyright law.

Some of the proposals were hugely controversial. Article 13, for example, would see the liability for infringing content switched from users of sites like YouTube to the platform itself.

But, despite warnings, in September the European Parliament voted in favor of proposals put forward by Axel Voss’ EPP group.

This is a revised version of the original proposal, but one that would still pave the way for upload filters, to prevent infringing content from reaching sites like YouTube in the first place. However, speaking today in Financial Times (paywall), YouTube CEO Susan Wojcicki says that blocking videos may be the platform’s only option.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> η διαισθηση του zerocool  βγαινει δυστυχως αληθινη
> 
> YouTube CEO Says That Videos May Be Blocked Due to EU Copyright Law
> 
> YouTube's CEO is warning that the platform may have to begin blocking videos in response to legislation making its way through the EU Parliament. The final text of Article 13 is yet to be decided but Susan Wojcicki is warning that the current wording would hold it responsible for the copyright infringements of users, something that could impact the livelihoods of hundreds of thousands of people.
> 
> Two years ago the European Commission announced plans to modernize EU copyright law.
> 
> Some of the proposals were hugely controversial. Article 13, for example, would see the liability for infringing content switched from users of sites like YouTube to the platform itself.
> ...


ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να έχω δίκιο ούτε να πέσει μέσα η διαίσθηση μου
αλλά από όσα παρακολουθώ η "φίλη μας" Ε.Ε έχει περάσει πολλά πράγματα (που εξυπηρετούν διάφορα συμφέροντα κυρίως εταιρειών)

α επίσης κάτι που σκέφτηκα και δεν ξέρω αν το γνωρίζετε...

πείτε ότι μπαίνουμε σε κάποια από τις ιστοσελίδες που έχουν απαγορευτεί/μπλοκαριστεί και επίσημα ο πάροχος μας οδηγήσει στην ιστοσελίδα της επιτροπής
η IP διεύθυνση μας (από τον πάροχο μας) αυτόματα καταγράφεται σε ένα αρχείο τύπου log και από ποια ιστοσελίδα ήρθαμε

έτσι αυτομάτως η επιτροπή μαζεύει τις IP διευθύνσεις σε αρχείο ώστε να τα έχει έτοιμα για όταν αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και αρχίσει το κυνηγητό στους απλούς χρήστες

----------


## Thunder2017

Καλησπέρα άλλαξα τους dns και στον υπολογιστή και στο ρούτερ, και άνοιξε η σελίδα αλλά δεν κατεβάζει.

----------


## Tzitziloni

> πείτε ότι μπαίνουμε σε κάποια από τις ιστοσελίδες που έχουν απαγορευτεί/μπλοκαριστεί και επίσημα ο πάροχος μας οδηγήσει στην ιστοσελίδα της επιτροπής
> η IP διεύθυνση μας (από τον πάροχο μας) αυτόματα καταγράφεται σε ένα αρχείο τύπου log και από ποια ιστοσελίδα ήρθαμε
> 
> έτσι αυτομάτως η επιτροπή μαζεύει τις IP διευθύνσεις σε αρχείο ώστε να τα έχει έτοιμα για όταν αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και αρχίσει το κυνηγητό στους απλούς χρήστες


Είπαμε! Μπορεις να βλέπεις αλλά όχι να αγγίζεις. Είναι σαν τα κοριτσια στα American bars ρε παιδι μου  :Very Happy:  δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να στο εξηγήσω περαιτέρω  :Very Happy:

----------


## sdikr

> ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να έχω δίκιο ούτε να πέσει μέσα η διαίσθηση μου
> αλλά από όσα παρακολουθώ η "φίλη μας" Ε.Ε έχει περάσει πολλά πράγματα (που εξυπηρετούν διάφορα συμφέροντα κυρίως εταιρειών)
> 
> α επίσης κάτι που σκέφτηκα και δεν ξέρω αν το γνωρίζετε...
> 
> πείτε ότι μπαίνουμε σε κάποια από τις ιστοσελίδες που έχουν απαγορευτεί/μπλοκαριστεί και επίσημα ο πάροχος μας οδηγήσει στην ιστοσελίδα της επιτροπής
> η IP διεύθυνση μας (από τον πάροχο μας) αυτόματα καταγράφεται σε ένα αρχείο τύπου log και από ποια ιστοσελίδα ήρθαμε
> 
> έτσι αυτομάτως η επιτροπή μαζεύει τις IP διευθύνσεις σε αρχείο ώστε να τα έχει έτοιμα για όταν αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και αρχίσει το κυνηγητό στους απλούς χρήστες


Το έχει αναφέρει πιο πριν ο SfH

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Και αυτή είναι άλλη περίπτωση, προφανώς κάποιες επιχειρήσεις ή οργανισμοί έχουν επίσημη άδεια για χρήση VPN γιατί αλλιώς δε θα μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν..
> Αλλά εδώ συζητάμε για τον "απλό" κόσμο (π.χ. που θέλει να μπει στο facebook).


Απάντησα στο "γιατί". Ο απλός κόσμος που θέλει VPN είναι αναγκασμένος να αγοράσει ή χρησιμοποιήσει τσάμπα κάποιο που έχει άδεια (έχει τύχη ποινή φυλάκισης ατόμου που έδινε VPN μη εγκεκριμένο μέσω του website του) πχ απο κάποιο κινέζικο playstore. Τα υπόλοιπα τα ανακαλύπτουν και τα μπλοκάρουν. Oι γνωστοί σου, όπως και η πλειοψηφία των tech savy, χρησιμοποιούν εγκεκριμένα VPNs.

Η συζήτηση αν και offtopic ειναι case on point στο οτι το piratebay και τα τορρεντάδικα μπορούν να το μπλοκάρουν ανάλογα με το πόσο θέλουν να ασχοληθούν. Και ανάλογα βέβαια να πράξουν και όσοι θέλουν πραγματικά να έχουν πρόβαση σε αυτά.

----------


## bomberb17

Οκ ας υποθέσουμε ότι στήνω ένα δικό μου VPN server στην Ελλάδα, του βάζω και ένα ddns και πάω Κίνα. Ποιος θα με εμποδίσει να μπω στο facebook μέσω του VPN μου;

----------


## sdikr

> Οκ ας υποθέσουμε ότι στήνω ένα δικό μου VPN server στην Ελλάδα, του βάζω και ένα ddns και πάω Κίνα. Ποιος θα με εμποδίσει να μπω στο facebook μέσω του VPN μου;


To great firewall of china κάνει και application/protocoll level blocking,   μπορούν να τσεκάρουν τι κίνηση προσπαθείς να κάνεις και απο την στιγμή που θα την κατατάσσουν σε vpn να το κόβουν

----------


## bomberb17

> To great firewall of china κάνει και application/protocoll level blocking,   μπορούν να τσεκάρουν τι κίνηση προσπαθείς να κάνεις και απο την στιγμή που θα την κατατάσσουν σε vpn να το κόβουν


Οπότε πάμε πάλι σε cat and mouse game, μόνο που τώρα εγώ που θέλω να παρακάμψω το τείχος έχω πλεονέκτημα, μια και το να κάνω reset την IP μου σε έναν απλό οικιακό vpn server με ddns είναι παιχνιδάκι..

----------


## sdikr

> Οπότε πάμε πάλι σε cat and mouse game, μόνο που τώρα εγώ που θέλω να παρακάμψω το τείχος έχω πλεονέκτημα, μια και το να κάνω reset την IP μου σε έναν απλό οικιακό vpn server με ddns είναι παιχνιδάκι..


Οχι,  δεν φτάνει το reset στην Ip,  το μπλοκάρισμα γίνεται σε άλλο Layer,  στην Κίνα δεν υπάρχουν οι νομικοί περιορισμοί που υπάρχουν εδώ για τους Isp,  όποτε γίνεται deep packet inspection,  δεν υπάρχει cat and mouse.

----------


## bomberb17

> Οχι,  δεν φτάνει το reset στην Ip,  το μπλοκάρισμα γίνεται σε άλλο Layer,  στην Κίνα δεν υπάρχουν οι νομικοί περιορισμοί που υπάρχουν εδώ για τους Isp,  όποτε γίνεται deep packet inspection,  δεν υπάρχει cat and mouse.


Ποιό ακριβώς είναι το "άλλο layer"? 

Επίσης παραθέτω άρθρο από techworld:



> VPNs vs The Great Firewall of China
> 
> However, the GFC cannot access encrypted content like that within IPSec tunnels. And that is where VPNs that are illegal under Chinese law come into play: There are many applications that leverage encryption technologies to gain access to content that is restricted in China. 
> 
> VPNs disguise the traffic flowing through the GFC, making it seem as if it is permitted information exchange with destinations in other parts of the world that the GFC allows. Once tunneled to those foreign locations, the users can access any web content available on the global internet.
> 
> Nonetheless, the GFC collects a lot of information, like source and destination addresses, quantity of data flowing in each direction and, based on protocols and/or traffic patterns, infers the nature of the information being transmitted, such as web content, voice communications, video streaming, etc.
> 
> Therefore, it is only a matter of time until illegal VPNs are pinpointed, their URLs and IP address are blocked, and they are shut down completely. But then new ones appear, more sophisticated and difficult to track down. And so a decades-old cat-and-mouse game continues.


- - - Updated - - -

Για να είμαστε λοιπόν ακριβείς σε αυτά που λέμε: 
Προφανώς και το great firewall εφαρμόζει DPI. Το ζήτημα είναι πόσο γρήγορο είναι στο να βρει ένα VPN, αλλά και ποιο είναι το ποσοστό που έχει σε false positives / false negatives. Αν χρειάζεται π.χ. 24 ώρες δείγματος network traffic για να μπορέσει να το κατατάξει σε VPN ή όχι, τότε ασφαλώς και υπάρχει cat and mouse game. Αν το βρίσκει μέσα σε 2 λεπτά, τότε α) θα έχει σίγουρα και αρκετά false positives, και β) τα resources (=κόστος) που θα χρειάζεται θα είναι τεράστια (αυτό που λέγαμε πριν μερικά ποστ) για να μπορέσει να αναλύσει όλη την δικτυακή κίνηση της Κίνας τόσο γρήγορα.

----------


## Symos

> Οπότε πάμε πάλι σε cat and mouse game, μόνο που τώρα εγώ που θέλω να παρακάμψω το τείχος έχω πλεονέκτημα, μια και το να κάνω reset την IP μου σε έναν απλό οικιακό vpn server με ddns είναι παιχνιδάκι..


Κι εσύ είσαι σίγουρος ότι θες να παίξεις cat and mouse game με την κυβέρνηση της Κίνας;
Γιατί ξέρεις, αν μπει το ποντίκι στο μάτι της γάτας γιατί είναι πιο γρήγορο, υπάρχουν κι άλλου είδους "λύσεις" για να πνίξει η γάτα το ποντίκι.

----------


## bomberb17

Πας σε ένα public wifi.

----------


## sdikr

> Ποιό ακριβώς είναι το "άλλο layer"? 
> 
> Επίσης παραθέτω άρθρο από techworld:
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Για να είμαστε λοιπόν ακριβείς σε αυτά που λέμε: 
> Προφανώς και το great firewall εφαρμόζει DPI. Το ζήτημα είναι πόσο γρήγορο είναι στο να βρει ένα VPN, αλλά και ποιο είναι το ποσοστό που έχει σε false positives / false negatives. Αν χρειάζεται π.χ. 24 ώρες δείγματος network traffic για να μπορέσει να το κατατάξει σε VPN ή όχι, τότε ασφαλώς και υπάρχει cat and mouse game. Αν το βρίσκει μέσα σε 2 λεπτά, τότε α) θα έχει σίγουρα και αρκετά false positives, και β) τα resources (=κόστος) που θα χρειάζεται θα είναι τεράστια (αυτό που λέγαμε πριν μερικά ποστ) για να μπορέσει να αναλύσει όλη την δικτυακή κίνηση της Κίνας τόσο γρήγορα.


Εδώ για παράδειγμα αναφέρεται στο tor network το 2012,  καθώς και το ότι μπορούσε να μπλοκάρει σχεδόν άμεσα όποιο νεο tor bridge βρίσκανε με εναν απλό τρόπο,  ανάλυση κίνησης,   προσπάθεια σύνδεσης, αν υπήρχε απάντηση απο κάποια υπηρεσία, block.

Ακόμα για ότι αφορά τον χρόνο,  απο το ποστ σου πιο πάνω




> However, if these corporate VPNs run over the Public Internet they can be negatively impacted by the GFC’s workings. The network controls applied by the GFC combined with the sheer quantity of Internet users in China *creates a lot of congestion,* which translates into degraded connection performance.


Αντί να προσπαθεί να αναλύσει τα πάντα, σου βάζει όριο στο τι κίνηση θα κάνουν όλοι

----------


## bomberb17

1) Άλλη η λειτουργία ενός VPN και άλλη του Tor. Μη τα μπερδεύουμε. Μιλάγαμε για VPN.
2) Ακόμα και στο whitepaper που παρέθεσες, γράφει:
"Nation-state adversaries have lots of human resources, computational power, money, bandwidth, and IP address pools." (αναφέρεται στο GFC) Οπότε σίγουρα αν τα resources είναι τεράστια τότε τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν.
3) Επίσης γράφει για το πως έκαναν fingerprint το Tor traffic κάνοντας match με ένα συγκεκριμένο cipher. Στο VPN δεν είναι τόσο απλό το fingerprinting.

----------


## sdikr

> 1) Άλλη η λειτουργία ενός VPN και άλλη του Tor. Μη τα μπερδεύουμε. Μιλάγαμε για VPN.
> 2) Ακόμα και στο whitepaper που παρέθεσες, γράφει:
> "Nation-state adversaries have lots of human resources, computational power, money, bandwidth, and IP address pools." (αναφέρεται στο GFC) Οπότε σίγουρα αν τα resources είναι τεράστια τότε τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν.
> 3) Επίσης γράφει για το πως έκαναν fingerprint το Tor traffic κάνοντας match με ένα συγκεκριμένο cipher. Στο VPN δεν είναι τόσο απλό το fingerprinting.



Ακόμα ενα θέμα  απο το 2012 
https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...ternet-control





> A number of companies providing "virtual private network" (VPN) services to users in China say the new system is able to "*learn, discover and block*" the encrypted communications methods used by a number of different VPN systems.



Λέω να  περιμένουμε το πότε θα πας κίνα για να μας πεις πόσο καλό είναι

----------


## bomberb17

Σύμφωνοι δε λέω ότι δε το κάνει. Το ερώτημα είναι α) Πόσο γρήγορα το κάνει, και β) ποιο το ποσοστό σε false positives / false negatives.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Κι εσύ είσαι σίγουρος ότι θες να παίξεις cat and mouse game με την κυβέρνηση της Κίνας;
> Γιατί ξέρεις, αν μπει το ποντίκι στο μάτι της γάτας γιατί είναι πιο γρήγορο, υπάρχουν κι άλλου είδους "λύσεις" για να πνίξει η γάτα το ποντίκι.


Είναι και αυτό. Συζητάμε για το technical part αλλα αν αρχίσεις και δοκιμάζεις διάφορα μπορεί απλά να καταλήξεις να πίνεις τσάι με κάποιον κομισάριο.

----------


## sdikr

> Σύμφωνοι δε λέω ότι δε το κάνει. Το ερώτημα είναι α) Πόσο γρήγορα το κάνει, και β) ποιο το ποσοστό σε false positives / false negatives.


Υποθέτω αμεσα και μετά σου λέει αν έχω κάνει λάθος θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις την νόμιμη οδό για να σε ξεμπλοκάρω,  δεν είναι όπως εδώ που θα μπορούσες μετά να τους πας στα δικαστήρια γιατί σου κόψανε την πρόσβαση σε νόμιμο υλικό.]

Μήπως να επιστρέψουμε στα της Ελλάδας;

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Πας σε ένα public wifi.


Στο Πεκίνο (αν πχ μιλάμε για Πεκίνο) έχουν το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο καμερών (on body και street) και σε βρίσκει η AI τους άμεσα απαξ και σε σταμπάρουν.

Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι υπάρχουν public wifis με την έννοια που τα ξέρουμε εδώ. Γενικά για όλες τις free υπηρεσίες πρέπει να δώσεις τηλέφωνο.

Μπορείς πάντα βέβαια να το δοκιμάσεις, σαν μη Κινέζο το πολύ πολύ να σε φορτώσουν σε κάνα αεροπλάνο και να χεις τσάμπα το ταξίδι της επιστροφής.

----------


## bomberb17

> Υποθέτω αμεσα και μετά σου λέει αν έχω κάνει λάθος θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις την νόμιμη οδό για να σε ξεμπλοκάρω,  δεν είναι όπως εδώ που θα μπορούσες μετά να τους πας στα δικαστήρια γιατί σου κόψανε την πρόσβαση σε νόμιμο υλικό.]
> 
> Μήπως να επιστρέψουμε στα της Ελλάδας;


Υποθέτουμε λοιπόν. Ένα καλό research project λοιπόν θα ήταν να μπούμε σε ένα VPN εντός Κίνας και από εκεί να προσπαθούμε να ξαναβγούμε εκτός Κίνας (!) να δούμε πόσο γρήγορο και αποτελεσματικό είναι το GFC. Η δικιά μου υπόθεση είναι όχι και τόσο γρήγορο.




> Στο Πεκίνο (αν πχ μιλάμε για Πεκίνο) έχουν το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο καμερών (on body και street) και σε βρίσκει η AI τους άμεσα απαξ και σε σταμπάρουν.
> 
> Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι υπάρχουν public wifis με την έννοια που τα ξέρουμε εδώ. Γενικά για όλες τις free υπηρεσίες πρέπει να δώσεις τηλέφωνο.


Με κάμερες είναι αδύνατον να βρεις ποιος κάνει χρήση public wifi. (εκτός αν μιλάμε για ερημιά)
Τώρα αν πρέπει να δώσεις κάποιο τηλέφωνο οκ. Αν όμως δώσεις ψεύτικο; Θα μου πεις θα μπορεί να έχει κάποιο verification (πχ. sms verification). Είναι όλα τα public wifi έτσι; Αμφιβάλλω.

----------


## kkgas

παλιό αλλά ενδιαφέρον  https://www.ted.com/talks/rob_reid_t...9xeXM#t-291898

----------


## happybear

Νέο και to the point https://cerebrux.net/2018/11/11/%CE%...9%CF%83%CE%BC/

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Υποθέτουμε λοιπόν. Ένα καλό research project λοιπόν θα ήταν να μπούμε σε ένα VPN εντός Κίνας και από εκεί να προσπαθούμε να ξαναβγούμε εκτός Κίνας (!) να δούμε πόσο γρήγορο και αποτελεσματικό είναι το GFC. Η δικιά μου υπόθεση είναι όχι και τόσο γρήγορο.


Γενικά όλο το εκτός Κίνας internet στην Κίνα είναι αργό. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις. 




> Με κάμερες είναι αδύνατον να βρεις ποιος κάνει χρήση public wifi. (εκτός αν μιλάμε για ερημιά)


Όχι, αλλα σε βρίσκουν απο τον ιδιοκτήτη του public wifi. Είπαμε, δίνεις τηλέφωνο.




> Τώρα αν πρέπει να δώσεις κάποιο τηλέφωνο οκ. Αν όμως δώσεις ψεύτικο; Θα μου πεις θα μπορεί να έχει κάποιο verification (πχ. sms verification). Είναι όλα τα public wifi έτσι; Αμφιβάλλω.


https://www.rfa.org/english/news/chi...017121748.html




> Under the rules, companies must "record and retain user registration information ... user login and exit time, caller ID, port number, account number, IP address, domain name, and system maintenance log."


Έχουμε φύγει πολύ  :Offtopic:  όμως.

----------


## Zer0c00L

στο μεταξύ έλαβα ένα μήνυμα (email) από ιστοσελίδα που έχει απαγορευτεί/μπλοκαριστεί από τους ελληνικούς ISP

δείτε και εσείς τι γράφει

Αγαπητοί φίλοι εδώ και 2 ημέρες θα έχετε καταλάβει ότι οι πάροχοι έχουν μπλοκάρει την πρόσβασή σας σε πολλές σελίδες στην Ελλάδα όπως και την δική μας. Δεν έχει κλείσει καμία σελίδα εσάς έχουν μπλοκάρει... Το πρόβλημα λύνεται για όλες τις σελίδες σε 2 λεπτά με αλλαγή Dns στον υπολογιστή σας χωρίς να τον επηρεάζει σε κάτι άλλο . Αναλυτικές οδηγίες θα βρείτε στους παρακάτω συνδέσμους.  (Αν δεν σας ανοίγει ο σύνδεσμος κάντε αντιγραφή επικόλληση στον browser σας και μετά πατήστε για να ανοίξει)

Αλλαγή Dns WINDOWS 7: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBed...ature=youtu.be
Αλλαγή Dns WINDOWS 10 & 8: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ngp...ature=youtu.be
Αλλαγή Dns Mac : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7Wt...ature=youtu.be

Αλλαγή DNS σε Android συσκευές
Αν δεν δουλεύει ο dns changer που μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από το google play ακολουθήστε την παρακάτω διαδικασία.
Ανάλογα με την έκδοση του Android αλλά και τη συσκευή που διαθέτουμε, οι ονομασίες στις ρυθμίσεις θα διαφέρουν ελαφρά από αυτές που παραθέτουμε στη συνέχεια.
Ωστόσο, δεν θα υπάρξει δυσκολία να εντοπίσουμε τις σχετικές ενότητες μέσα στην Android συσκευή.
Πατάμε παρατεταμένα το δίκτυο στο οποίο είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι, έτσι ώστε να εμφανιστεί η ένδειξη για τη διαχείριση ρυθμίσεων δικτύου ή η τροποποίηση δικτύου, κ.λ.π.
Επιλέγουμε την εμφάνιση σύνθετων επιλογών, ή προχωρημένων-προηγμένων επιλογών. Πατάμε στο DHCP, που είναι κάτω από τις ρυθμίσεις IP.
Επιλέγουμε το Στατικό, και στη συνέχεια αντικαθιστούμε τα ψηφία του DNS1 με το 8.8.8.8. Στο DNS2 πληκτρολογούμε τα 8.8.4.4 και αποθηκεύουμε. Πριν κάνουμε τις αλλαγές, καλό είναι να αντιγράψουμε κάπου τις προηγούμενες διευθύνσεις για να τις θυμόμαστε.
Επίσης, ίσως χρειαστεί να αποσυνδεθούμε από το Wi-Fi και να επανασυνδεθούμε για να πραγματοποιηθούν οι αλλαγές.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την στήριξη.

στο τελείωμα του μηνύματος αναφέρει το όνομα της ιστοσελίδας και τα πλήρη στοιχεία του ιδιοκτήτη/διαχειριστή

κρίμα γιατί τους είχα για έξυπνους αλλά άμα δίνουν τα πραγματικά τους στοιχεία τόσο εύκολα...μετά μην απορούμε γιατί τους πιάνουν και πάνε στα δικαστήρια

εννοείται για ευνόητους λόγους δεν αναφέρω την ονομασία της ιστοσελίδας ούτε φυσικά τα στοιχεία του μηνύματος (φαντάζομαι το έχετε λάβει και άλλοι)

----------


## galotzas

Ναι το ελαβα και εγω χτες.

----------


## andreasp

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να κρατήσω μικρό καλάθι
> 
> θα το μάθουμε πολύ σύντομα αν είναι θεωρία συνωμοσίας ή πραγματικότητα
> 
> εγώ το μόνο που ελπίζω είναι να μην γίνει το "βήμα 2" γιατί αν αρχίσουν οι αποστολές λογαριασμών στα σπίτια απλών χρηστών (που θα τους λένε κατέβασες κάτι από το διαδίκτυο...πλήρωσε τώρα τον λογαριασμό) καθώς αν συμβεί αυτό θα πέσει πολύ κλάμα (βέβαια αυτό γίνεται στην Γερμανία/Αγγλία/Γαλλία/Βέλγιο δεν ξέρω για αλλού) τρόποι σαφώς υπάρχουν τώρα γιατί τους αφήνουν ή απλά δεν έχουν ολοκληρώσει τα σχέδια τους


Για να συμβει αυτο, χρειαζεται η καταλληλη νομοθεσια. Χρειαζεται θα θεσμοθετηθουν διοικητικα προστιμα για παραβασεις περι πνευματικων δικαιωματων. Μέχρι τότε πρέπει να πάει δικαστικά αυτός που διεκδικεί και να αποδείξει ότι πραγματικά έχασε.
Αν έρθει λοιπόν.... οταν ερθει... και αν υλοποιηθει ποτε, το συζηταμε.
Προς το παρόν μιλάμε για την πτωχευμένη Ελλάδα, που είναι τεράστιο λάθος να την συγκρίνουμε την ΕΕ και όχι με την Αλβανία, που εχουμε θεσμοθετησει εδω και 5 χρονια νομο για τα ανασφαλιστα οχηματα που ειναι πραγματικα τεραστιο κοινωνικο και οικονομικο προβλημα, και οχι μια υποτιθεμενη χρηματικη απωλεια μιας κινηματογραφικης εταιρειας στο Hollywood, και αρνουμαστε να υλοποιησουμε την νομοθεσια για να μην χασουμε ψηφοφορους.
Πιστευεις πραγματικα οτι θα ερθει Κυβερνηση που θα στελνει ραβασακια στα σπιτια γιατι ειδαν στο Kodi το walking dead?

----------


## bomberb17

> Γενικά όλο το εκτός Κίνας internet στην Κίνα είναι αργό. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις.


Δεν μιλάγαμε για ταχύτητα του internet αλλά στο πόσο γρήγορα το gfc "πιάνει" το network traffic ως VPN.





> Όχι, αλλα σε βρίσκουν απο τον ιδιοκτήτη του public wifi. Είπαμε, δίνεις τηλέφωνο.


Είπαμε, αμφιβάλλω ότι δίνεις παντού. Είσαι τόσο σίγουρος;




> Έχουμε φύγει πολύ  όμως.


Δεν μιλάμε για ποδόσφαιρο, μιλάμε για το γενικότερο θέμα που είναι το internet censoring. Αν θέλετε όμως σταματάμε εδώ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για να συμβει αυτο, χρειαζεται η καταλληλη νομοθεσια. Χρειαζεται θα θεσμοθετηθουν διοικητικα προστιμα για παραβασεις περι πνευματικων δικαιωματων. Μέχρι τότε πρέπει να πάει δικαστικά αυτός που διεκδικεί και να αποδείξει ότι πραγματικά έχασε.
> Αν έρθει λοιπόν.... οταν ερθει... και αν υλοποιηθει ποτε, το συζηταμε.
> Προς το παρόν μιλάμε για την πτωχευμένη Ελλάδα, που είναι τεράστιο λάθος να την συγκρίνουμε την ΕΕ και όχι με την Αλβανία, που εχουμε θεσμοθετησει εδω και 5 χρονια νομο για τα ανασφαλιστα οχηματα που ειναι πραγματικα τεραστιο κοινωνικο και οικονομικο προβλημα, και οχι μια υποτιθεμενη χρηματικη απωλεια μιας κινηματογραφικης εταιρειας στο Hollywood, και αρνουμαστε να υλοποιησουμε την νομοθεσια για να μην χασουμε ψηφοφορους.
> Πιστευεις πραγματικα οτι θα ερθει Κυβερνηση που θα στελνει ραβασακια στα σπιτια γιατι ειδαν στο Kodi το walking dead?


ναι γιατί θα το πουν αυτοί που μας έχουν δανείσει και στην ουσία μας κυβερνούν

γιατί την χώρα αυτή την κυβερνούν οι "θεσμοί/τροίκα/δανειστές" δεν την κυβερνάει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή ο επόμενος που πιθανόν να είναι η ΝΔ

έτσι αν δοθεί η εντολή από "τους έξω" και η νομοθεσία αλλάζει

και τα δικηγορικά γραφεία που θα στέλνουν τις επιστολές θα βρεθούν

και τα θύματα φυσικά που θα πληρώσουν τον λογαριασμό που θα τους σταλεί

γιατί κανένας από μας δεν μπορεί να τα βάλει (από πολλές πλευρές) με δικηγορικά γραφεία και με εταιρείες που βγάζουν ...μύρια ή δις ευρώ είναι χαμένος στο δικαστήριο.

----------


## Minotavrs

Oλα σε ενα και συμφέρει [How To] Πως θα παρακάμψετε το μπλοκάρισμα του Pirate Bay & των 40 Ελληνικών σελίδων

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Δεν μιλάγαμε για ταχύτητα του internet αλλά στο πόσο γρήγορα το gfc "πιάνει" το network traffic ως VPN.


Σχετικότατο γιατί με το να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο θα σαι "διπλά" πιο αργός απο ότι αν μπορούσες να το κάνεις στην Κίνα. Οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα βοηθούσε στο να δεις πόσο γρήγοροι είναι αυτοί αν πχ για να δεις ένα ντοκυμαντέρ για την τιανμεν θα σου πάρει το διπλάσιο χρόνο απο ότι αν ήσουν στην Κίνα (που ήδη είναι απαγορευτικό σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις το youtube). 




> Είπαμε, αμφιβάλλω ότι δίνεις παντού. Είσαι τόσο σίγουρος;


Τόσο σίγουρος δεν είμαι γιατί απλά δεν έχω πάει παντού. Απο γνωστούς το ξέρω οι οποίοι προφανώς δεν έχουν δοκιμάσει να παρακάμψουν με τους τρόπους που προτείνεις. 




> Δεν μιλάμε για ποδόσφαιρο, μιλάμε για το γενικότερο θέμα που είναι το internet censoring. Αν θέλετε όμως σταματάμε εδώ.


Ενα θέμα το οποίο δεν έχει να κάνει με το παρόν τόσο γιατί μιλάμε για Κίνα και όχι ΕΕ, με ότι συνεπάγεται.

----------


## bomberb17

Άρα λοιπόν μιλάμε κάνοντας υποθέσεις χωρίς να έχουμε τα πραγματικά στοιχεία. Επομένως νομίζω ότι ασφαλές συμπέρασμα δε μπορεί να βγει.
Το νήμα δεν είχε καν σχέση με ΕΕ αλλά την Ελλάδα. Όπως και ναχει ο καθένας μπορεί να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του σχετικά με αυτή την ιστορία του μπλοκαρισματος των εν sites.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Άρα λοιπόν μιλάμε κάνοντας υποθέσεις χωρίς να έχουμε τα πραγματικά στοιχεία.


Καθόλου υποθέσεις. Σου έδωσα links παραπάνω. Είσαι ελέυθερος επίσης να προσπαθήσεις να ανοίξεις λογαριασμό σε κάποιο κινέζικο social media ως Κινέζος (χρησιμοποίησε google translate πχ), θα καταλάβεις σε τι αναφέρομαι. Η ιστορία έχει ως εξείς (και αυτό στο λέω με σιγουριά):

1. Κάθε αριθμός τηλεφώνου χρειάζεται διαβατήριο για να βγει που σημαίνει οτι σε ταυτοποιεί απόλυτα.
2. Σε οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία του Κινεζικού διαδικτύου  είσαι υποχρεωμένος πλεον να κάνεις identify μέσω τηλεφώνου ή μέσω ενός QRCode access συστήματος το οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένο με το τηλέφωνο σου, αυτό πάλι σε ταυτοποιεί απόλυτα
3. Στα περισσότερα public wifi δίνεις το τηλέφωνο σου (ή κάνεις verify με QRCode) και σίγουρα σε σταθμούς/αεροδρόμια και αυτό ίσχυε απο πολύ παλιά.

 Τώρα σε όλα; Δεν ξέρω. Να βρεις κανένα μέρος παρατημένο στην τύχη του που δεν είναι ενημερωμένος ο κάτοχος και το ρισκάρει, πολύ πιθανόν. Το ερώτημα μετατρέπεται σε: ρισκάρεις να πάνε έναν άγνωστο μέσα; Γιατί ο άγνωστος δεν θέλει να πάει μέσα (και πολλοί έχουν και πατριωτικά αισθήματα και θεωρούν χρέος να σε δώσουν), θα δώσει εικόνες η περιγραφή, οι κάμερες τους θα σε έχουν δει και θα πιθανότατα θα μπλοκάρεις σε κάποιο τσεκπόιντ. Οπότε αεροπλάνο και το χαμε να γελάμε. 

Αυτά βέβαια με την προυπόθεση να κάνεις κάτι προκλητικό γιατί σπάνια θα ασχοληθούν  μαζί σου ως ξένος. Αν ανοίγεις δικά σου VPN στο εξωτερικό για να μπαίνεις facebook σαν τουρίστας χέστηκε η φοράδα σταλόνι.

Είσαι ελεύθερος πάντως να δοκιμάσεις να το σιγουρέψουμε. Πλέον έχουμε και πτήσεις κατευθείαν απο Αθήνα. 




> Επομένως νομίζω ότι ασφαλές συμπέρασμα δε μπορεί να βγει.
> Το νήμα δεν είχε καν σχέση με ΕΕ αλλά την Ελλάδα. Όπως και ναχει ο καθένας μπορεί να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του σχετικά με αυτή την ιστορία του μπλοκαρισματος των εν sites.


Πήγε πολύ μακρυά το κουβάρι. Δεν έχει σχέση το μπλοκάρισμα του piratebay στην Ελλάδα (και σε άλλες χώρες της Δύσης) με το καθεστός λογοκρισίας της Κίνας (που παρεπιπτόντως δεν έχει και πολύ πρόβλημα με την πειρατεία) πέραν του αν υπάρχει θέληση όλα γίνονται.

----------


## bomberb17

Τα links που έδωσες ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με το ερώτημα που εξετάζαμε τελευταία, αν κάποιος εντός του firewall μπορεί ουσιαστικά να βγει έξω με ένα private VPN.
Η συζήτηση κακώς και εστιάστηκε στην Κίνα, αυτό που εξετάζουμε είναι πως κάποιος μπορεί να παρακάμψει τεχνικές blocking, από πολύ απλές με μηδενικό σχεδόν αποτέλεσμα (DNS blocking) έως πολύ επιθετικές τύπου GFC ή Ιράν. Και η συζήτηση αυτή είναι απόλυτα σχετική με το θέμα του μπλοκαρίσματος του piratebay κ.α. με τη μέθοδο του DNS.
Οι όποιες νομικές προεκτάσεις και συνέπειες είναι άλλο μεγάλο κεφάλαιο, το οποίο δε γνωρίζω επαρκώς (ιδιαίτερα όταν μιλάμε για τέτοιες χώρες).
Τα υπόλοιπα σχετικά με public wifi κλπ για μένα παραμένουν δικές σου υποθέσεις και προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις.

----------


## petasis

Εγώ θα θέσω μερικούς προβληματισμούς από άλλη οπτική.
1) Θεωρώ υπάρχει θέμα με την συνταγματικότητα του νόμου. Μιλάμε για μια επιτροπή μικτή με φορείς δημοσίου και ιδιώτες (ΟΠΙ - είναι ΝΠΙΔ). Είμαι σίγουρος ότι νομικά απαγορεύεται αυτή η επιτροπή να επιβάλει οποιοδήποτε πρόστιμο, είναι κάτι που μπορεί να κάνει μόνο το κράτος. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καν συνταγματικά νόμιμο να επιβάλει το οτιδήποτε. Βέβαια, δεν έχω ούτε την διάθεση, ούτε το χρόνο, ούτε τα 5-10 χιλιάρικα να ρωτήσω το ΣΤΕ...  :Razz:  (Και εδώ φαίνεται η μεγάλη τρύπα του συντάγματος - η έλλειψη συνταγματικού δικαστηρίου - που κανένα κόμμα δεν προτείνει...

2) Η απόφαση δεν είναι καλά τεκμηριωμένη. Η ΕΠΟΕ που προσέφυγε, δεν εκπροσωπεί κανέναν δημιουργό τα δικαιώματα των οποίων παραβιάστηκαν. (Υποθέτω ότι τα σαιτς που μπλοκαρίστηκαν δεν μοίραζαν ελληνικές ταινίες ή μουσικές). Από την στιγμή που η ΕΠΟΕ δεν είναι δικαιούχος, πρέπει να της "ανατέθηκε" από τον δικαιούχο (με κάποια σύμβαση) να χειριστεί αυτή την υπόθεση. Οπότε, απλά πρέπει να μας δείξουν αυτή την σύμβαση.
Φοβάμαι όμως ότι τέτοια σύμβαση δεν υπάρχει. Και γιατί το λέω: η απόφαση μέσα αναφέρει 4 εταιρίες ότι είναι αποκλειστικοί διανομείς κάποιων στούντιο. Όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, νόβα/ΟΤΕ, κλπ. έχουν απευθείας συμφωνίες με τα στούντιο, οπότε οι 4 διανομείς δεν είναι με τίποτα "αποκλειστικοί".
Αν οι 4 (λόγω κόστους) δεν έχουν δικαιώματα διανομής μέσω διαδικτύου (πρέπει να μας πουν τι είδους συμβάσεις έχουν), και περιορίζονται σε διανομή σε κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες, τότε δεν είχαν δικαίωμα καν να αιτηθούν.

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν το εξέτασαν όσο έπρεπε.

Το οξύμωρο ότι κυνηγάνε σαιτς που φιλοξενούνται στην αμερική, που είναι και οι πραγματικοί δικιούχοι οι οποίοι δεν κάνουν κάτι, και κάνουμε κάτι εμείς από εδώ, δεν θα το σχολιάσω...

----------


## bomberb17

Έκανα whois σε ένα τυχαίο site από τα 37 (πλην Piratebay) και μου έβγαλε ότι έγινε register στις Μπαχάμες..  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## anonymos1982

> Εγώ θα θέσω μερικούς προβληματισμούς από άλλη οπτική.
> 1) Θεωρώ υπάρχει θέμα με την συνταγματικότητα του νόμου. Μιλάμε για μια επιτροπή μικτή με φορείς δημοσίου και ιδιώτες (ΟΠΙ - είναι ΝΠΙΔ). Είμαι σίγουρος ότι νομικά απαγορεύεται αυτή η επιτροπή να επιβάλει οποιοδήποτε πρόστιμο, είναι κάτι που μπορεί να κάνει μόνο το κράτος. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καν συνταγματικά νόμιμο να επιβάλει το οτιδήποτε. Βέβαια, δεν έχω ούτε την διάθεση, ούτε το χρόνο, ούτε τα 5-10 χιλιάρικα να ρωτήσω το ΣΤΕ...  (Και εδώ φαίνεται η μεγάλη τρύπα του συντάγματος - η έλλειψη συνταγματικού δικαστηρίου - που κανένα κόμμα δεν προτείνει...
> 
> 2) Η απόφαση δεν είναι καλά τεκμηριωμένη. Η ΕΠΟΕ που προσέφυγε, δεν εκπροσωπεί κανέναν δημιουργό τα δικαιώματα των οποίων παραβιάστηκαν. (Υποθέτω ότι τα σαιτς που μπλοκαρίστηκαν δεν μοίραζαν ελληνικές ταινίες ή μουσικές). Από την στιγμή που η ΕΠΟΕ δεν είναι δικαιούχος, πρέπει να της "ανατέθηκε" από τον δικαιούχο (με κάποια σύμβαση) να χειριστεί αυτή την υπόθεση. Οπότε, απλά πρέπει να μας δείξουν αυτή την σύμβαση.
> Φοβάμαι όμως ότι τέτοια σύμβαση δεν υπάρχει. Και γιατί το λέω: η απόφαση μέσα αναφέρει 4 εταιρίες ότι είναι αποκλειστικοί διανομείς κάποιων στούντιο. Όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, νόβα/ΟΤΕ, κλπ. έχουν απευθείας συμφωνίες με τα στούντιο, οπότε οι 4 διανομείς δεν είναι με τίποτα "αποκλειστικοί".
> Αν οι 4 (λόγω κόστους) δεν έχουν δικαιώματα διανομής μέσω διαδικτύου (πρέπει να μας πουν τι είδους συμβάσεις έχουν), και περιορίζονται σε διανομή σε κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες, τότε δεν είχαν δικαίωμα καν να αιτηθούν.
> 
> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν το εξέτασαν όσο έπρεπε.
> 
> Το οξύμωρο ότι κυνηγάνε σαιτς που φιλοξενούνται στην αμερική, που είναι και οι πραγματικοί δικιούχοι οι οποίοι δεν κάνουν κάτι, και κάνουμε κάτι εμείς από εδώ, δεν θα το σχολιάσω...


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι συνταγματικό ή όχι. Πάντως δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσεις στο ΣτΕ για να ρωτήσεις, την συνταγματικότητα ή μη του κάθε νόμου μπορεί να την εξετάζει ο κάθε δικαστής από τον Ειρηνοδίκη έως και τον Αεροπαγίτη ή τον αντίστοιχο του ΣτΕ αν αφορά μια υπόθεση του, και η κρίση του (θεωρητικά) δεν επηρεάζεται από τις αποφάσεις άλλων δικαστών ακόμα και ανωτέρων. Νομίζω ότι δεσμευτικές είναι μόνο αποφάσεις ολομέλειας χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός επί νομικών θεμάτων.
Το ζήτημα εδώ είναι ότι μπορεί κάποιος που ζημιώνεται να κινηθεί δικαστικά έναντι της απόφασης της επιτροπής, αλλά πρακτικά ποιος θα το κάνει αφού το ξέρει και ο ίδιο ότι κινείται στα όρια της παρανομίας;

----------


## VALLGOX

https://www.techgear.gr/how-to-bypas...-block-147497/

https://www.sf4-industry.com/moviesON_report.php

 :Wink:

----------


## Tzitziloni

Access Denied: The Practice and Policy of Global Internet Filtering

Οπότε άνετα, στον πίνακα 1.3, σελ. 13, μαζί με το Bahrain, την Ινδία, το Πακιστάν, τη Νότια Κορέα και το Βιετνάμ μπορεί τώρα να προστεθεί και η Ελλάδα.

----------


## sdikr

> Access Denied: The Practice and Policy of Global Internet Filtering
> 
> Οπότε άνετα, στον πίνακα 1.3, σελ. 13, μαζί με το Bahrain, την Ινδία, το Πακιστάν, τη Νότια Κορέα και το Βιετνάμ μπορεί τώρα να προστεθεί και η Ελλάδα.


Τώρα σοβαρά, κάνεις σύγκριση κρατών που μπλοκάρουν πρόσβαση σε απόψεις, πολιτικό λόγο,  τέχνη και ότι δεν αρέσει στο καθεστώς,  με μπλοκάρισμα μιας παράνομης σελίδας;  Κάτι που γίνεται σε όλη την Ευρώπη;

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Τώρα σοβαρά, κάνεις σύγκριση κρατών που μπλοκάρουν πρόσβαση σε απόψεις, πολιτικό λόγο,  τέχνη και ότι δεν αρέσει στο καθεστώς,  με μπλοκάρισμα μιας παράνομης σελίδας;  Κάτι που γίνεται σε όλη την Ευρώπη;


Ο πίνακας 1.3 αναφέρεται στην τεχνική "DNS Tampering" και όχι στο τι κόβεται με αυτήν. Προφανώς το βιβλίο έχει διαφορετικό εφαλτήριο αλλά το ίδιο και η συζήτηση σας για την Κίνα. Οπότε, σοβαρά.

----------


## Zus

Ήδη πολλά μπαίνουν κανονικά και χωρίς αλλαγή DNS, redirect κλπ. Η απόφαση απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι μία φαρσοκομωδία. Ποιος ξέρει ποιοι αποφάσισαν και διέταξαν έτσι απλά λες και διέταξαν το σκυλί τους να τους φέρει την εφημερίδα. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον κάποιος να βάλει τάξη σε αυτή τη μαύρη σελίδα.

----------


## dimyok

Μαυρο και στη νεα ΑΕΠΙ που τωρα τη βαφτισανε ΕΔΠΠΙ  :Razz:  Μεθαυριο θα βαφτιζουνε παράνομη σελίδα και ριχνουν μαυρο και στα ειδησεογραφικα που δε γουσταρουν γιαυτο δε θελουμε τετοιο προηγουμενο οχι για το τζαμπα.

----------


## bomberb17

> Ήδη πολλά μπαίνουν κανονικά και χωρίς αλλαγή DNS, redirect κλπ. Η απόφαση απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι μία φαρσοκομωδία. Ποιος ξέρει ποιοι αποφάσισαν και διέταξαν έτσι απλά λες και διέταξαν το σκυλί τους να τους φέρει την εφημερίδα. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον κάποιος να βάλει τάξη σε αυτή τη μαύρη σελίδα.


Μόλις δοκίμασα μέσω ενός linux server σε forthnet, το magico το κάνει resolve στην ΙΡ 193.92.3.6 η οποία παραπέμπει εδώ: https://opi.gr/index.php/epitropi-edppi/apofaseis-edppi

----------


## galotzas

Με cyta μπαινει κανονικα παντως.

----------


## Zus

> Μόλις δοκίμασα μέσω ενός linux server σε forthnet, το magico το κάνει resolve στην ΙΡ 193.92.3.6 η οποία παραπέμπει εδώ: https://opi.gr/index.php/epitropi-edppi/apofaseis-edppi


Η αλήθεια είναι πως σ' ένα είμαι μέλος που δεν είναι καν στην λίστα και έχω καιρό να μπω. Απλώς χαζεύω αυτά που έκλεισαν οι τύποι με την υπερεξουσία στα χέρια τους.

Το magico κάνει nslookup εκεί που είπες και δεν μπαίνει, παρά μόνο με κούμπωμα cloudfare dns.

----------


## bomberb17

> Με cyta μπαινει κανονικα παντως.


Τότε αν εφαρμοστεί η απόφαση θα πρέπει να πληρώνει πρόστιμο..

----------


## xtrim

Με οπτική ίνα πάντως μπαίνω κανονικά, αν και διαθέτω και vpn σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί ποτέ  :Smile:

----------


## bomberb17

Βλέπω να έχει και αυτό την τύχη του αντικαπνιστικού νόμου..  :Closed topic:

----------


## spiderman

> Τότε αν εφαρμοστεί η απόφαση θα πρέπει να πληρώνει πρόστιμο..


Ραβασάκια έχουν ήδη σταλεί σε κάποιους. Λόγω πρώτης φοράς υπάρχει μια ανοχή.

----------


## anon

> Πες μου σε παρακαλώ που ακριβώς αναφέρει πως το net neutrality είναι πρόσβαση σε κάτι που δεν σου επιτρέπεται;
> Αυτό που είναι απειλή για το Net Neutrality είναι   το οτι το θεωρούμε πως είναι το δικαιώμα για την πρόσβαση σε παράνομο υλικό.


Nα στο κάνω λίγο πιο λιανά για να καταλάβεις.
Σκέψου ότι φωτοτυπείς ένα βιβλίο. Ειναι πειρατεία. Εαν κάνεις το φωτοτυπίκό να αναγνωρίζει με κάποιο τρόπο και να αποφασίζει τι θα επιτρέπει να φωτοτυπείται ή όχι, είναι αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα. Εαν δεν επιτρέπεις με τον νόμο την ύπαρξη φωτοτυπάδικων που κάνουν κόπιες βιβλία, ειναι άλλο πράγμα. 

Γιατί το πρώτο σημαίνει ότι κάποιος άλλος αποφασίζει τι περνάει και τι όχι, και εσυ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ. 

Η πολιτεία, εαν υπάρει πειρατεία, να πάει να πιάσει τους πειρατές. Εχει τα μέσα.

----------


## sdikr

> Nα στο κάνω λίγο πιο λιανά για να καταλάβεις.
> Σκέψου ότι φωτοτυπείς ένα βιβλίο. Ειναι πειρατεία. Εαν κάνεις το φωτοτυπίκό να αναγνωρίζει με κάποιο τρόπο και να αποφασίζει τι θα επιτρέπει να φωτοτυπείται ή όχι, είναι αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα. Εαν δεν επιτρέπεις με τον νόμο την ύπαρξη φωτοτυπάδικων που κάνουν κόπιες βιβλία, ειναι άλλο πράγμα. 
> 
> Γιατί το πρώτο σημαίνει ότι κάποιος άλλος αποφασίζει τι περνάει και τι όχι, και εσυ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ. 
> 
> Η πολιτεία, εαν υπάρει πειρατεία, να πάει να πιάσει τους πειρατές. Εχει τα μέσα.


Υπάρχει πειρατεία,  τους πειρατές δεν μπορεί να τους πιάσει γιατί είναι στο εξωτερικό, αλλά φυσικά το ξέρεις αυτό.
Την καλύτερη δουλειά τελικά την κάνουν στην Γερμανία,  κατέβασες; ραβασάκι  και σε καλή μερια,  ούτε να τους λένε γιατί μας μπλοκάρεται την σύνδεση, ούτε πιάστε εκείνους, ούτε τίποτα.

Για τις φωτοτυπίες που λες,  αν πας σε ενα φωτοτυπάδικο απλά δεν θα σου βγάλει φωτοτυπία, υπάρχει νόμος που τους το απαγορεύει, οπότε νόμος υπάρχει.
Θα ήταν ενάντια στο net neutrality, αν είχανε δικά τους βίντεο με όλα τα δικαιώματα κλπ, και για κάποιο λόγο τους κόβανε, χώρια του ότι θα τους είχανε χαλαρά για να τους πάνε στα δικαστήρια ώστε να ζητήσουνε αποζημίωση για ηθική βλάβη κλπ.

----------


## cool11

Υπαρχει και πολλη τρομολαγνεια-τρομοκρατια...
Δεν καταλαβαινω τι διαφορα εχει το κατεβασμα μιας ταινιας, απο το κατεβασμα ενος προγραμματος.
Και τι διαφορα(σε αυτα που συζηταμε) εχει το κατεβασμα μεσω torrent, απο το http/web download.

----------


## globalnoise

Πάντως με 

```
dig @212.205.212.205 subtitles.gr
```

 μια χαρά επιστρέφει την IP. Δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί ακόμα από την COSMOTE?

----------


## Zus

> Πάντως με 
> 
> ```
> dig @212.205.212.205 subtitles.gr
> ```
> 
>  μια χαρά επιστρέφει την IP. Δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί ακόμα από την COSMOTE?


Και με forthnet κανονικά μπαίνει.

----------


## anon

> Υπάρχει πειρατεία,  τους πειρατές δεν μπορεί να τους πιάσει γιατί είναι στο εξωτερικό, αλλά φυσικά το ξέρεις αυτό.
> Την καλύτερη δουλειά τελικά την κάνουν στην Γερμανία,  κατέβασες; ραβασάκι  και σε καλή μερια,  ούτε να τους λένε γιατί μας μπλοκάρεται την σύνδεση, ούτε πιάστε εκείνους, ούτε τίποτα.
> 
> Για τις φωτοτυπίες που λες,  αν πας σε ενα φωτοτυπάδικο απλά δεν θα σου βγάλει φωτοτυπία, υπάρχει νόμος που τους το απαγορεύει, οπότε νόμος υπάρχει.
> Θα ήταν ενάντια στο net neutrality, αν είχανε δικά τους βίντεο με όλα τα δικαιώματα κλπ, και για κάποιο λόγο τους κόβανε, χώρια του ότι θα τους είχανε χαλαρά για να τους πάνε στα δικαστήρια ώστε να ζητήσουνε αποζημίωση για ηθική βλάβη κλπ.


OK, το ξέρω αυτό. Τότε γιατί βάζουν επιπλέον φόρο αφού υποτίθεται ότι δεν γίνεται, σε CD και χαρτί, για λόγους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτω;
Επίσης όποτε βγάζεις φωτοτυπία έστω και μια σελίδα, είσαι πρακτικά παράνομος; 

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η διευκόλυνση να κάνουν τέτοιες "παρεμβάσεις" απλά ανοίγει τους ασκούς του Αιόλου και σε λίγο θα είμαστε Κίνα, όσον αφορά το ιντερνετ.

----------


## krals

Καλημέρες.
Μέσω Android που μπαινω στο YTS εχω παρατηρήσει πως μια μπαινει μια όχι.
Εκανα μια εγγραφή δωρεαν στο Winscribe και ειδα πως οταν δεν με βαζει με 4G της Cosmote , με το που ενεργοποιήσω το WIndscribe με βάζει κανονικά.
Εχω την εντύπωση πως παίζει να κάνουν τεστάκια απο τους παρόχους.

----------


## minas

> Ραβασάκια έχουν ήδη σταλεί σε κάποιους. Λόγω πρώτης φοράς υπάρχει μια ανοχή.


Τί ραβασάκια εννοείς? Ο @bomberb17 εννούσε ότι η Cyta (Vodafone?) είναι υπόλογη για πρόστιμο, εάν δεν εφάρμοσε την απόφαση διακοπής πρόσβασης εντός 48 ημερών.




> OK, το ξέρω αυτό. Τότε γιατί βάζουν επιπλέον φόρο αφού υποτίθεται ότι δεν γίνεται, σε CD και χαρτί, για λόγους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτω;
> Επίσης όποτε βγάζεις φωτοτυπία έστω και μια σελίδα, είσαι πρακτικά παράνομος; 
> 
> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η διευκόλυνση να κάνουν τέτοιες "παρεμβάσεις" απλά ανοίγει τους ασκούς του Αιόλου και σε λίγο θα είμαστε Κίνα, όσον αφορά το ιντερνετ.


Τα τέλη σε μέσα αποθήκευσης και αντιγραφής πληρώνονται για να καλύπτονται τα νόμιμα αντίγραφα (πχ έχω αγοράσει ένα CD, φτιάχνω αντίγραφο ασφαλείας για να μην έχω το πρωτότυπο στο αμάξι, ξαναπληρώνω ένα μικρό ποσοστό στους δικαιούχους με την αγορά του κενού CD). Παρεμπιπτόντως, η μία φωτοτυπία δεν είναι παράνομη, υπάρχουν προβλέψεις "fair use" και στην Ελληνική νομοθεσία.

Κατά τα άλλα @sdikr, η συζήτηση για το net neutrality δυστυχώς δεν είναι άσπρο/μαύρο. Ναι, εδώ είναι εμφανώς "παράνομες" οι σελίδες, και το προσπερνάμε. Εάν όμως κάθε πάροχος αποφασίζει (η εντέλεται) να κόβει κατά το δοκούν κομμάτια του internet, πολύ γρήγορα θα σταματήσουμε να έχουμε ένα ενιαίο internet και αντ' αυτού κάθε χώρα ή κάθε πάροχος θα σερβίρει τη δικιά του εκδοχή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και με forthnet κανονικά μπαίνει.


Μα το subtitles.gr δεν είναι στην λίστα με τις απαγορευμένες/μπλοκαρισμένες ιστοσελίδες από την επιτροπή για αυτό μπαίνει κανονικά.

----------


## Zus

> Να το subtitles.gr δεν είναι στην λίστα με τις απαγορευμένες/μπλοκαρισμένες ιστοσελίδες από την επιτροπή για αυτό μπαίνει κανονικά.


Είναι στην λίστα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είναι στην λίστα.


Ναι έχετε δίκιο κατέβασα την λίστα και την διάβασα

Είναι όντως στην λίστα και δουλεύει με cosmote , wind , forthnet

----------


## anon

> Κατά τα άλλα @sdikr, η συζήτηση για το net neutrality δυστυχώς δεν είναι άσπρο/μαύρο. Ναι, εδώ είναι εμφανώς "παράνομες" οι σελίδες, και το προσπερνάμε. Εάν όμως κάθε πάροχος αποφασίζει (η εντέλεται) να κόβει κατά το δοκούν κομμάτια του internet, πολύ γρήγορα θα σταματήσουμε να έχουμε ένα ενιαίο internet και αντ' αυτού κάθε χώρα ή κάθε πάροχος θα σερβίρει τη δικιά του εκδοχή.


Hδη έχουμε τέτοια πράγματα, νομίζω πορτογαλλία. Οπου άλλη τιμή έχει να έχεις ιντερνετ για τα γνωστά social media μόνο, άλλο να έχεις πχ streaming, αλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλλο. Και αγοράζεις πακέτα. Πχ θέλεις και φατσομπούκι και νετφλιξ, παίρνεις τα πακέτα social media και streaming. Και όλα τα άλλα κομμένα.

----------


## aroutis

> Τα site αυτά εκτός από "παράνομο περιεχόμενο" περιέχουν και κριτικές για ταινίες, εφαρμογές για διαχείριση υποτίτλων, οδηγίες για το πως να μετατρέψεις διάφορα αρχεία ώστε να παίζουν σε media players, smart tv κλπ, forum για συζητήσεις και διάφορα άλλα.


Το αν ένα site με παράνομο περιεχόμενο έχει και νόμιμο περιεχόμενο είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο. Από τη στιγμή που έχει παράνομο περιεχόμενο υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 
Οπότε αυτό δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα.



> Η Αρχή της Δημοκρατίας είναι ότι η "Η ελευθερία του ενός σταματά εκεί που αρχίζουν να θίγονται τα όρια της ελευθερίας των άλλων" Έτσι λοιπόν δεν υπάρχουν κατώτερες και ανώτερες ελευθερίες. Όσο δεν θίγω την δική σου ελευθερία δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να επηρεάσεις τη δική μου. Και αν δεν χρησιμοποιώ το site για πρόσβαση σε παράνομο περιεχόμενο αλλά για τους λόγους που ανέφερα παραπάνω η δική σου ελευθερία δεν επηρεάζεται.


Η αρχή της ευνομούμενης πολιτείας σε μία δημοκρατίας λέει ότι ζουμε με βάση νόμους. Οπότε με βάση αυτούς έχεις δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις. 
Το τι μπορεί το κράτος να κάνει ή όχι εκπορεύεται από αυτό, οι συνέπειες των νόμων εκπορεύονται από το πόσο ακολουθείς τους νόμους.




> Νόμιζα ήταν αυτονόητη η απάντηση: Να τιμωρήσουν αυτόν που παρανομεί. Όχι εμένα. Εγώ δεν παρανομώ, γιατί με τιμωρούν περιορίζοντας τις ελευθερίες μου;


Δε σε τιμωρούν. Περιορίζουν την χρήση του συγκεκριμένου site. Ουσιαστικά αν δεν είναι προσβάσιμο δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης. Δες το και σαν εμπάργκο. Τώρα ενδιαφέρον έχει το ότι νοιώθεις πως τιμωρείσαι. Γιατί;

----------


## Chingachgook

Γιατί αντιμετωπίζεσαι ως δυνητικά παράνομος. Είναι άλλο αν ξέρω ότι υπάρχει, άλλο αν το επισκεφθώ και άλλο αν αρχίσω να κατεβάζω σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο.

----------


## aroutis

> Γιατί αντιμετωπίζεσαι ως δυνητικά παράνομος. Είναι άλλο αν ξέρω ότι υπάρχει, άλλο αν το επισκεφθώ και άλλο αν αρχίσω να κατεβάζω σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο.


Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα επισκεφτείς ένα μέρος που διαγεται παράνομη δραστηριότητα και δεν θα κάνεις κάτι ή θα συμμετέχεις στη συγκεκριμένη δραστηριότητα.
Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει το δέλεαρ. 

Αν τώρα μου λες ότι σε τιμωρούν όταν σου κόβουν τη πρόσβαση σε ένα τέτοιο μέρος , δεν ξέρω τι να πω. 

Θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία τιμωρία. Αν θεωρείς οτι υπάρχει τιμωρία, πρέπει να μου εξηγήσεις σε τι ορίζεται αυτή, ποιά ειναι η συνέπεια της τιμωρίας και σε τι συνίσταται η οδύνη.

----------


## SPIROS1979

Παντως με πολλους τροπους τα site αυτα λειτουργουν κανονικα , ξερουν παντως που μπαινουν και τι κατεβαζουμε , streaming , αλλα δεν εμπικεται τοσο σοβαρο για να πας πανε δικαστικως ...

----------


## nightbird7000

> Οπότε αυτό δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα.
> Η αρχή της ευνομούμενης πολιτείας σε μία δημοκρατίας λέει ότι ζουμε με βάση νόμους. Οπότε με βάση αυτούς έχεις δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις. 
> Το τι μπορεί το κράτος να κάνει ή όχι εκπορεύεται από αυτό, οι συνέπειες των νόμων εκπορεύονται από το πόσο ακολουθείς τους νόμους.


Ουυυυ, ναι! Μες στην ευνομία και στην ευταξία ζούμε σε αυτό το κράτος, έχουν φτιάξει τα πάντα ιδανικά σύμφωνα με τους νόμους και έπρεπε τώρα να γίνει κι αυτό ...όσο για το κράτος, βέβαια, με τους νόμους παραμάσχαλα κυκλοφορεί κι αυτό, δείχνει το καλό παράδειγμα σε μας τους απλούς πολίτες πάντα με τις ενέργειες του. Είναι πολύ συγκινητικό όλο αυτό εννοείται.

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Hδη έχουμε τέτοια πράγματα, νομίζω πορτογαλλία. Οπου άλλη τιμή έχει να έχεις ιντερνετ για τα γνωστά social media μόνο, άλλο να έχεις πχ streaming, αλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλλο. Και αγοράζεις πακέτα. Πχ θέλεις και φατσομπούκι και νετφλιξ, παίρνεις τα πακέτα social media και streaming. Και όλα τα άλλα κομμένα.


Αν αυτό ισχύει τότε πρόκειται για την αρχή του τέλους του internet.

----------


## Zus

Και το piratebay org κανονικά μπαίνει από forthnet.

----------


## sdikr

> Και το piratebay org κανονικά μπαίνει από forthnet.


Αν μιλάς για το *the*piratebay
http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/thepiratebay.org.html




Δεν νομίζω να ζητήσανε block του σκέτου piratebay org

----------


## Zus

> Αν μιλάς για το *the*piratebay
> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/thepiratebay.org.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να ζητήσανε block του σκέτου piratebay org


Ώπα, ούτε καν ήξερα ότι είναι άλλο το the και άλλο το σκέτο. Δεν το παρατήρησα, είδα το πειρατικό και λέω αυτό θα είναι.

----------


## sdikr

> Ώπα, ούτε καν ήξερα ότι είναι άλλο το the και άλλο το σκέτο. Δεν το παρατήρησα, είδα το πειρατικό και λέω αυτό θα είναι.


Μα δεν υπάρχει κάτι στο piratebay org

----------


## Symos

> Αν αυτό ισχύει τότε πρόκειται για την αρχή του τέλους του internet.


Μας δουλεύετε μωρέ και οι δύο; Το ίδιο δεν κάνουν και όλοι οι πάροχοι κινητής εδώ;
Η Πορτογαλία σας πείραξε;

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Υπαρχει και πολλη τρομολαγνεια-τρομοκρατια...
> Δεν καταλαβαινω τι διαφορα εχει το κατεβασμα μιας ταινιας, απο το κατεβασμα ενος προγραμματος.
> Και τι διαφορα(σε αυτα που συζηταμε) εχει το κατεβασμα μεσω torrent, απο το http/web download.


1. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά διαφορά. Και στα δύο απέκτησες κάτι χωρίς να πληρώσεις, η διαφορά έγκειται μόνο στον τρόπο χρήσης του αντικειμένου αλλά και στον τρόπο εντοπισμού του παρανομούντα.
2. Το http/web download στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων θα είναι είτε η ιστοσελίδα της original εταιρείας που θα δίνει μια demo/trial version του λογισμικού ή διάφοροι άλλοι που θα έχουν βάλει ιούς και ύποπτα .exe αρχεία. Κατά τα άλλα μόνο ένας χαζός θα φτιάξει ιστοσελίδα για directily κατέβασμα μέσω browser λογισμικών και ταινιών. Το torrent είναι η ενδεδειγμένη μέθοδος, η διαφορά με αυτό είναι οτι το 99.99% σε οτι βρεις θα είναι όλα παράνομα και για αυτό το κυνηγάνε, το μόνο μη παράνομο εκεί που πέφτει στην αντίληψή μου είναι οι εκδόσεις του Linux.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η αρχή της ευνομούμενης πολιτείας σε μία δημοκρατίας λέει ότι ζουμε με βάση νόμους. Οπότε με βάση αυτούς έχεις δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις. 
> Το τι μπορεί το κράτος να κάνει ή όχι εκπορεύεται από αυτό, οι συνέπειες των νόμων εκπορεύονται από το πόσο ακολουθείς τους νόμους.


Ναι καλά, από τέτοιες καραμέλες χορτάσαμε. Ας φροντίσει το κράτος να διασφαλίσει τα δικαιώματα των πολιτών και μετά συζητάμε για υποχρεώσεις. Πολλούς νόμους καλά κάνει μερίδα πληθυσμού και δεν τους ακολουθεί γιατί είναι άδικοι και λάθος, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν μόνο υποχρεώσεις και καθόλου δικαιώματα. Και δεν αναφέρομαι για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που συζητάμε εδώ αλλά γενικά.

----------


## slow

Επειδή βλέπω ότι πολλοί ψάχνετε αν μπορείτε να μπείτε στις απαγορευμένες σελίδες από τον ISP σας, μην ξεχνάτε ότι τους ISP τους βολεύει το "κόψιμο" των σελίδων με torrent γιατί κερδίζουν bandwidth. Αν δεν φοβόντουσαν την δυσφήμιση και το χάσιμο πελατών από μια τέτοια ενέργεια θα το είχαν κάνει από μόνοι τους. Μην αμφιβάλετε λοιπόν ότι θα τις κόψουν όλοι με μεγάλη χαρά... 

Εδώ τους δίνετε *ίσως* και μια καλή ευκαιρία να "πειραματιστούν" και με λίγο throttling στα torrents και να είναι και σχετικά καλυμμένοι με μια μικρή παράφραση, απόκλιση, δική τους ερμηνεία του "νόμου".
Έτσι αυθαίρετα είχαν κάνει παλιότερα throttling κάποιοι ISP, τότε που δεν υπήρχε καν κάποιος απαγορευτικός "νόμος" εναντίων sites, τώρα όμως που άνοιξε το "παραθυράκι" ίσως το ξανασκεφτούν...

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Μας δουλεύετε μωρέ και οι δύο; Το ίδιο δεν κάνουν και όλοι οι πάροχοι κινητής εδώ;
> Η Πορτογαλία σας πείραξε;


Από όσο μπορώ να ξέρω έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση μέσω των συνδρομών internet στην Ελλάδα. Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο παραδειγμα;

----------


## badweed

η vodafυρερ σε καρτοκινητο , εχω δει οτι πουλαει πακετα ιντερνετ μονο υπο την προυποθεση χρησης σε συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες και υπηρεσιες .

----------


## ioetisap

Εδώ και μήνες μόνο μέσω ΤOR λέγεται ότι είναι προσβάσιμο το αυθεντικό πειρατικό λιμάνι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> η vodafυρερ σε καρτοκινητο , εχω δει οτι πουλαει πακετα ιντερνετ μονο υπο την προυποθεση χρησης σε συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες και υπηρεσιες .


Να συμπληρώσω ότι και η COSMOTE δίνει MB για γενική χρήση του διαδικτύου αλλά έχει και ξεχωριστά πακέτα GB για STREAMING , SOCIAL MEDIA , CHAT.

Τα ξέρω γιατί τα χρησιμοποιώ μιας και το COSMOTE WHATS UP το έχω αποκλειστικά για χρήση του διαδικτύου (έχω μαζέψει πάρα πολλά , GB)

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ και μήνες μόνο μέσω ΤOR λέγεται ότι είναι προσβάσιμο το αυθεντικό πειρατικό λιμάνι.


Αυτό λένε στην ιστοσελίδα τους

----------


## badweed

> Να συμπληρώσω ότι και η COSMOTE δίνει MB για γενική χρήση του διαδικτύου αλλά έχει και ξεχωριστά πακέτα GB για STREAMING , SOCIAL MEDIA , CHAT.
> 
> Τα ξέρω γιατί τα χρησιμοποιώ μιας και το COSMOTE WHATS UP το έχω αποκλειστικά για χρήση του διαδικτύου (έχω μαζέψει πάρα πολλά , GB)


οποτε και η cosmote το εχει σαν προιον . 
η wind μεσω του fτουgo που εχω,δεν βλεπω να το εχει κανει ακομη ...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> οποτε και η cosmote το εχει σαν προιον . 
> η wind μεσω του fτουgo που εχω,δεν βλεπω να το εχει κανει ακομη ...


Έχω και την WNID F2G για ομιλία και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει ξεχωριστά πακέτα για το διαδίκτυο

----------


## anon

> Εδώ και μήνες μόνο μέσω ΤOR λέγεται ότι είναι προσβάσιμο το αυθεντικό πειρατικό λιμάνι.


Και εδώ Λουξεμβούργο δεν ειναι προσβάσιμο απο ότι είδα, απο δυο διαφορετικούς παρόχους.
Δοκίμασα μέσω Opera browser με τον ενσωματωμένο VPN, και εκεί παίζει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω και την WNID F2G για ομιλία και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει ξεχωριστά πακέτα για το διαδίκτυο


Σωστά το είπες.
Μέχρι τώρα. περίμενε λίγο, οσονούπω..

----------


## akilleas

> Και εδώ Λουξεμβούργο δεν ειναι προσβάσιμο απο ότι είδα, απο δυο διαφορετικούς παρόχους.
> Δοκίμασα μέσω Opera browser με τον ενσωματωμένο VPN, και εκεί παίζει


Το ίδιο και σε μένα Ελλάδα. Μόνο μέσω Όπερα και VPN.

----------


## sdikr

> Σωστά το είπες.
> Μέχρι τώρα. περίμενε λίγο, οσονούπω..


Μάλλον προς την αντίθετη πλευρά πάμε


Vodafone: Κατάργηση των πακέτων CU Social Pass, CU Chat Pass & CU Video Pass





> Βγήκε κόκκινο στην Γερμανία για παραβίαση του net neutrality.





> https://www.telecompaper.com/news/ge...ation--1248774

----------


## YAziDis

Χωρις να τα παρακολουθω, εχω την εντυπωση πως απλα αλλαξαν ονοματα και καποιες παροχες. Μια χαρα υπαρχουν ακομα

----------


## Troten

Παιδιά, από όταν μπήκε σε ενεργεία αυτό σας χάλασαν μήπως τα UDP port forwards; Εμένα τα βγάζει όλα κλειστά χωρίς VPN...

----------


## aroutis

> Ουυυυ, ναι! Μες στην ευνομία και στην ευταξία ζούμε σε αυτό το κράτος, έχουν φτιάξει τα πάντα ιδανικά σύμφωνα με τους νόμους και έπρεπε τώρα να γίνει κι αυτό ...όσο για το κράτος, βέβαια, με τους νόμους παραμάσχαλα κυκλοφορεί κι αυτό, δείχνει το καλό παράδειγμα σε μας τους απλούς πολίτες πάντα με τις ενέργειες του. Είναι πολύ συγκινητικό όλο αυτό εννοείται.


Κλασική δικαιολογία να καταπατάς νόμους...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι καλά, από τέτοιες καραμέλες χορτάσαμε. Ας φροντίσει το κράτος να διασφαλίσει τα δικαιώματα των πολιτών και μετά συζητάμε για υποχρεώσεις. Πολλούς νόμους καλά κάνει μερίδα πληθυσμού και δεν τους ακολουθεί γιατί είναι άδικοι και λάθος, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν μόνο υποχρεώσεις και καθόλου δικαιώματα. Και δεν αναφέρομαι για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που συζητάμε εδώ αλλά γενικά.


Αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει (και συ και άλλοι) το κράτος είναι και οι πολίτες. Και επειδή συνέχεια αυτή τη καραμελίτσα κάποιοι πιπιλίζουν ( ας κάνουν αυτοί πρώτα κάτι να κάνω εγώ μετά κάτι ), η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι δεν πάει έτσι. Καντε σεις αυτό που πρέπει και άστε τους άλλους το τι κανουν, γιατί κάπως έτσι φτάσαμε στα χάλια που ειμαστε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ λέω ότι πρέπει "να αγαπάμε όλες τις κατσίκες και να μην θέλουμε να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα γιατί αύριο θα ψοφήσει η δική μας κατσίκα"

όσο για το σχόλιο του φίλου aroutis θα συμφωνήσω 
γιατί είμαι της άποψης ότι πρώτα φταίμε "εμείς" και μετά οι "άλλοι"¨

έτσι πάντα προσπαθώ να μην κάνω λάθη και αν κάνω αν τα διορθώσω

κάποτε θα έχουμε μια σωστή κοινωνία (δεν ξέρω αν θα ζω αλλά ελπίζω να υπάρξει)

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Κλασική δικαιολογία να καταπατάς νόμους...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει (και συ και άλλοι) το κράτος είναι και οι πολίτες. Και επειδή συνέχεια αυτή τη καραμελίτσα κάποιοι πιπιλίζουν ( ας κάνουν αυτοί πρώτα κάτι να κάνω εγώ μετά κάτι ), η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι δεν πάει έτσι. Καντε σεις αυτό που πρέπει και άστε τους άλλους το τι κανουν, γιατί κάπως έτσι φτάσαμε στα χάλια που ειμαστε.


Δεν θεωρώ οτι το κράτος είναι οι πολίτες. Και αυτό αποτελεί για μένα άλλη μια καραμέλα που βαρέθηκα να ακούω. Το κράτος για μένα είναι μια δράκα ορισμένων ΔΥ που άλλοι διορίστηκαν νόμιμα άλλη παράτυπα και σημαντική μερίδα από αυτούς δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τίποτα πέραν από το εισπράξει το μηνιάτικο από τα λεφτά του φορολογούμενου. Δεν δέχομαι οτι όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις που καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει ο μέσος έλληνας με το κράτος είναι απλά "οι πολίτες και εμείς". Και ναι βεβαίως και θα κάνω αυτό που πρέπει, δεν θα τηρήσω έναν νόμο αν το θεωρώ άδικο και οτι δεν αποκομίζω ούτε εγώ ούτε κανένας όφελος από αυτόν. Νόμοι που υπάρχουν μόνο για να εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα και συντεχνίες, παραδείγματα πολλά. Αφού δεν ενδιαφέρεται το κράτος για τα δικαιώματά μου δεν δίνω δεκάρα για τις υποχρεώσεις μου, το τι θα πράξω επαφίεται στην δική μου κρίση και μόνο.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν θεωρώ οτι το κράτος είναι οι πολίτες. Και αυτό αποτελεί για μένα άλλη μια καραμέλα που βαρέθηκα να ακούω. Το κράτος για μένα είναι μια δράκα ορισμένων ΔΥ που άλλοι διορίστηκαν νόμιμα άλλη παράτυπα και σημαντική μερίδα από αυτούς δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τίποτα πέραν από το εισπράξει το μηνιάτικο από τα λεφτά του φορολογούμενου. Δεν δέχομαι οτι όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις που καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει ο μέσος έλληνας με το κράτος είναι απλά "οι πολίτες και εμείς". Και ναι βεβαίως και θα κάνω αυτό που πρέπει, δεν θα τηρήσω έναν νόμο αν το θεωρώ άδικο και οτι δεν αποκομίζω ούτε εγώ ούτε κανένας όφελος από αυτόν. Νόμοι που υπάρχουν μόνο για να εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα και συντεχνίες, παραδείγματα πολλά. Αφού δεν ενδιαφέρεται το κράτος για τα δικαιώματά μου δεν δίνω δεκάρα για τις υποχρεώσεις μου, το τι θα πράξω επαφίεται στην δική μου κρίση και μόνο.


Εσύ δεν θα τηρήσεις κάποιους νομούς που δεν σε βολεύουν, ο άλλος κάποιους άλλους, πιο δίπλα και εκείνος δεν θα βολεύεται με κάτι και τελικά φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε!!

----------


## badweed

> Εσύ δεν θα τηρήσεις κάποιους νομούς που δεν σε βολεύουν, ο άλλος κάποιους άλλους, πιο δίπλα και εκείνος δεν θα βολεύεται με κάτι και τελικά φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε!!


 :No no:  οι νομοι οφειλουν να εξυπηρετουν το δικαιο και να ειναι κατανοητοι απο ολους , οχι με μπαλωματα και συνθηκες να εξυπηρετουν πελατειακες και αναξιοκρατικες πρακτικες συντηρησης καθεστωτων .

----------


## sdikr

> οι νομοι οφειλουν να εξυπηρετουν το δικαιο και να ειναι κατανοητοι απο ολους , οχι με μπαλωματα και συνθηκες να εξυπηρετουν πελατειακες και αναξιοκρατικες πρακτικες συντηρησης καθεστωτων .


Υποθέτω το ίδιο θα πει και ο κλεφτής της τράπεζας, πως ο νόμος είναι για να εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα της τράπεζας που πίνει το αίμα του κοσμάκη,  κλπ κλπ
Κούνα όσο θέλεις το δάχτυλο, αλλά δεν φτάνει.

Το ότι υπάρχουν νόμοι που μπορεί να μην συμφωνείς είναι άλλο θέμα, αυτό δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να μην τους τηρείς,  αν θέλεις κάνεις κάτι για να αλλάξει ο νόμος, μέχρι τότε οφείλεις να τον τηρείς.
Ελπίζω να μην αρχίσουμε πάλι τα "ναι αλλά αν βγάλουν νόμο πως πρέπει να μας έχουν στα 4 κλπ τι θα πεις"

----------


## badweed

> Υποθέτω το ίδιο θα πει και ο κλεφτής της τράπεζας, πως ο νόμος είναι για να εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα της τράπεζας που πίνει το αίμα του κοσμάκη,  κλπ κλπ
> Κούνα όσο θέλεις το δάχτυλο, αλλά δεν φτάνει.
> 
> Το ότι υπάρχουν νόμοι που μπορεί να μην συμφωνείς είναι άλλο θέμα, αυτό δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να μην τους τηρείς,  αν θέλεις κάνεις κάτι για να αλλάξει ο νόμος, μέχρι τότε οφείλεις να τον τηρείς.
> Ελπίζω να μην αρχίσουμε πάλι τα "ναι αλλά αν βγάλουν νόμο πως πρέπει να μας έχουν στα 4 κλπ τι θα πεις"


αποφυγα να αναφερθω στην απαγορευση της κανναβης , που με εχει θεσει στην παρανομια εδω και 20 χρονια , και 20 χρονια μια απαντηση ικανοποιητικη δεν εχω λαβει , δεν εχω βρει . και εχουμε δει πως ισχυει ο νομος για τον μηχανισμο διεκπαιρεωσης του . σαν φαρσα .(δεν σου κουναω το δαχτυλο , απλως διαφωνω με την αποψη της νομιμοφανειας , σε πολλα επιπεδα  )
ειναι της ιδιοσυγκρασιας μου να ειμαι δικαιος (ελπιζω να τα καταφερνω δηλαδη ) .
ειναι σε πολλες καταστασεις ο νομος και η νομιμορφροσυνη σαν να κλεινεις ενα παραθυρο που δεν εχει τζαμι , γιατι ετσι πρεπει να ειναι το κλειστο παραθυρο και οχι οτι θα κανει  κατι αυτη η κινηση .

δεν εχω πολλες ζωες και απειρο χρονο να περιμενω τα συστηματα να λειτουργησουν σωστα για να ζησω την ζωη μου με συστατικα που επιθυμω , οποτε οφειλω κυριως στην υπαρξη μου , να βρω κατι πιο ουσιαστικο , πιο χρησιμο απο τους νομους του σημερα .

----------


## xhaos

Λογική μπετοβεργα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ακόμα ενα θέμα  απο το 2012 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...ternet-control
> 
> 
> *Λέω να  περιμένουμε το πότε θα πας κίνα για να μας πεις πόσο καλό είνα*ι


Δεν θα μας πει..
Δεν θα γυρίσει..

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν εχω πολλες ζωες και απειρο χρονο να περιμενω τα συστηματα να λειτουργησουν σωστα για να ζησω την ζωη μου με συστατικα που επιθυμω , οποτε οφειλω κυριως στην υπαρξη μου , να βρω κατι πιο ουσιαστικο , πιο χρησιμο απο *τους νομους του σημερα* .


Οπως κάθε γενιά φτιάχνει αγάλματα σε ανθρώπους του χτες κι όχι του σήμερα,
ετσι
και οι νόμοι του αύριο νομιμοποιούν την ζωή του σήμερα.  :Razz:

----------


## aroutis

> Δεν θεωρώ οτι το κράτος είναι οι πολίτες. Και αυτό αποτελεί για μένα άλλη μια καραμέλα που βαρέθηκα να ακούω. Το κράτος για μένα είναι μια δράκα ορισμένων ΔΥ που άλλοι διορίστηκαν νόμιμα άλλη παράτυπα και σημαντική μερίδα από αυτούς δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τίποτα πέραν από το εισπράξει το μηνιάτικο από τα λεφτά του φορολογούμενου. Δεν δέχομαι οτι όλες αυτές οι καταστάσεις που καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει ο μέσος έλληνας με το κράτος είναι απλά "οι πολίτες και εμείς". Και ναι βεβαίως και θα κάνω αυτό που πρέπει, δεν θα τηρήσω έναν νόμο αν το θεωρώ άδικο και οτι δεν αποκομίζω ούτε εγώ ούτε κανένας όφελος από αυτόν. Νόμοι που υπάρχουν μόνο για να εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα και συντεχνίες, παραδείγματα πολλά. Αφού δεν ενδιαφέρεται το κράτος για τα δικαιώματά μου δεν δίνω δεκάρα για τις υποχρεώσεις μου, το τι θα πράξω επαφίεται στην δική μου κρίση και μόνο.


Και όμως, είσαι μέρος του κράτους, σου αρέσει ή μη, έχεις συνταγματική υποχρέωση αλλά και δικαίωμα στη συμμετοχη στα κοινά, όταν ψηφίζεις ή αποφασίζεις να φραπεδιάζεις στις εκλογές επιρρεάζεις το που πάει η χώρα και φυσικά το πως συμπεριφέρεσαι (νόμιμα ή παράνομα) στις εκφάνσεις της ζωής επιρρεάζει τόσο εσένα όσο και τους άλλους γύρω σου.
Και αυτό που ξεχνάς οσο εσυ και οι ομοοιδεάτες σου ειναι ότι αυτά που έγραψα για σένα ισχύουν για όλους τους πολίτες αρα πολλαπλασιάζονται.

Το  πιο εύκολο είναι το να λες "δεν είμαι κράτος, ενας πολίτης είμαι που "δεν συμμετέχω" σε όλα αυτά", μόνο που αυτό είναι μια απλή ανευθυνότητα. Ειναι το κλασσικό "μακριά από τον κ@λο μου και όπου πάει, εγώ  να κάνω ότι γουστάρω. 
Και ναι, έτσι φτάσαμε εκεί που είμαστε, όχι φυσικά ότι θα το παραδεχτείτε ποτέ.

- - - Updated - - -




> οι νομοι οφειλουν να εξυπηρετουν το δικαιο και να ειναι κατανοητοι απο ολους , οχι με μπαλωματα και συνθηκες να εξυπηρετουν πελατειακες και αναξιοκρατικες πρακτικες συντηρησης καθεστωτων .


Αν δε σου αρέσουν οι νόμοι οφείλεις να πιέσεις προς την αλλαγή τους, όχι να παρανομείς. 
Υπάρχουν και άλλα κράτη εξω από την Ελλάδα.

----------


## giorgiosgr

Αν και δεν μπαινω στις σελιδες που εκλεισαν βγηκε ενα καλο απο αυτη την ιστορια με το να γυρισω το dns του router σε cloudflare και ετσι βλεπω μια μικρη αλλα αισθητη διαφορα στην αποκριση των σελιδων.
Το γυρισα για λιγο ξανα σε οτε και σιγουρα δεν ειναι placebo effect.
Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι σε speedport πρεπει να το εχω γυρισμενο σε ipv4 γιατι δεν σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να βαλεις ipv6 dns.
Αν υπαρχει τροπος και μου εχει ξεφυγει θα χαρω να το μαθω  :Wink:

----------


## paodim

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν και δεν μπαινω στις σελιδες που εκλεισαν βγηκε ενα καλο απο αυτη την ιστορια με το να γυρισω το dns του router σε cloudflare και ετσι βλεπω μια μικρη αλλα αισθητη διαφορα στην αποκριση των σελιδων.
> Το γυρισα για λιγο ξανα σε οτε και σιγουρα δεν ειναι placebo effect.
> Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι σε speedport πρεπει να το εχω γυρισμενο σε ipv4 γιατι δεν σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να βαλεις ipv6 dns.
> Αν υπαρχει τροπος και μου εχει ξεφυγει θα χαρω να το μαθω


στο Speed port γινεται κανονικα να βαλεις Ipv6 WAN-->ATM DSL χρησιμοποιησε αν θες Π.χ της google ipv4 + ipv6  :Cool:

----------


## zaranero

Να ρωτησω κατι. Μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε το DNS στο router. Αν δεν το αλλαξουμε στο router και το αλλαξουμε μονο σε ενα μεμονωμενο pc του δικτυου , στις ρυθμισεις του network adaptor δηλαδη αλλο dns περασμενο στο ρουτερ και αλλο στο συγκεκριμενο pc τι γινεται?

----------


## Mosfet

Τι εννοείς τι γίνεται;

Το pc που έχει χεράτες ρυθμίσεις (δηλαδή συγκεκριμένες IPs για DNS resolving που έχεις βάλει με το χέρι) χρησιμοποιεί αυτές. Τα υπόλοιπα μηχανήματα, εφόσον δεν έχουν άλλες ρυθμισμένες, χρησιμοποιούν εκείνες που μαθαίνουν από το router.

----------


## zaranero

> Τι εννοείς τι γίνεται;
> 
> Το pc που έχει χεράτες ρυθμίσεις (δηλαδή συγκεκριμένες IPs για DNS resolving που έχεις βάλει με το χέρι) χρησιμοποιεί αυτές. Τα υπόλοιπα μηχανήματα, εφόσον δεν έχουν άλλες ρυθμισμένες, χρησιμοποιούν εκείνες που μαθαίνουν από το router.


Αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα, ευχαριστω ηθελα να σιγουρευτω...

----------


## Mosfet

Παρακαλώ, να σαι καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## dmca

Υπαρχουν και τα mirrors που ειναι σαν λερναία ύδρα για οσους δεν το ξέρουν.

----------


## Billionaire

To DNS της Google και κάποια άλλα συνδέονται (πχ στο subs4free). 

Το DNS του Cloudflare που αυτοδιαφημίζεται ως ανεξάρτητο όχι. Βγάζει την εδππι.
Γιατί άραγε? Βάλανε το χεράκι τους κι εκεί?

----------


## giorgiosgr

> To DNS της Google και κάποια άλλα συνδέονται (πχ στο subs4free). 
> 
> Το DNS του Cloudflare που αυτοδιαφημίζεται ως ανεξάρτητο όχι. Βγάζει την εδππι.
> Γιατί άραγε? Βάλανε το χεράκι τους κι εκεί?


Το dns του cloudflare που εχω βαλει και εγω στο speedport δεν εχει τετοιο θεμα σε μενα.
Βεβαια εκανα επανεκκινηση για να καθαρισει η cache και το εχω γυρισει σε ipv4 γιατι δεν βρισκω τον τροπο να βαλω ipv6 dns (τουλαχιστον στο 724).

----------


## Zus

> To DNS της Google και κάποια άλλα συνδέονται (πχ στο subs4free). 
> 
> Το DNS του Cloudflare που αυτοδιαφημίζεται ως ανεξάρτητο όχι. Βγάζει την εδππι.
> Γιατί άραγε? Βάλανε το χεράκι τους κι εκεί?


Έβαλες σίγουρα και ipv6?

----------


## Gio Alex

Μπαίνω μέσω TOR και τα site είναι προσβάσιμα. Γνωρίζει κανένας γιατί δεν δουλεύουν τα magnet links?

----------


## dimangelid

> Το dns του cloudflare που εχω βαλει και εγω στο speedport δεν εχει τετοιο θεμα σε μενα.
> Βεβαια εκανα επανεκκινηση για να καθαρισει η cache και το εχω γυρισει σε ipv4 γιατι δεν βρισκω τον τροπο να βαλω ipv6 dns (τουλαχιστον στο 724).


Με Cloudflare DNS είμαι και εγώ, πάροχο Otenet και μπαίνω παντού απροβλημάτιστα. Τους έχω βάλει στο router, οι υπολογιστές μου βλέπουν σαν nameserver την ip του router και προωθεί το router τα αιτήματα στην Cloudflare.
Το IPv6 το έχω απενεργοποιημένο και στο router και στους υπολογιστές μου.

----------


## Billionaire

> Έβαλες σίγουρα και ipv6?


Χμ. Κι εγώ το 724 έχω και *δεν* βρίσκω που μπαίνει DNS για IPV6.

Άρα τι να κάνω? Να κλείσω το IPV6 και να αφήσω μόνο το IPV4?
Είδα ότι κλείνει: Βρίσκεται στο Internet>Connection> Internet Configuration
και όντως αν το κλείσεις δουλεύει και το cloudflare.


_Υ.Γ. OFfTopic  Είμαι κεντρικά στην Αθήνα και πληρώνω στον ΟΤΕ VDSL30 και εδώ και καιρό έχω 16-17.
Με την υποχρεωτική έλευση του VoIP ή σύνδεση έπεσε στα 15 και σήμερα-σήμερα δεν πιάνει ούτε 13.
Ξέρω ότι είμαι μια ανάσα από το DSLAM ούτε 100-150μ. Και εν έτει 2018 έχουμε αυτά τα χάλια.
_

----------


## smarag

> Χμ. Κι εγώ το 724 έχω και *δεν* βρίσκω που μπαίνει DNS για IPV6.
> 
> Άρα τι να κάνω? Να κλείσω το IPV6 και να αφήσω μόνο το IPV4?
> Είδα ότι κλείνει: Βρίσκεται στο Internet>Connection> Internet Configuration
> και όντως αν το κλείσεις δουλεύει και το cloudflare.
> 
> 
> _Υ.Γ. OFfTopic  Είμαι κεντρικά στην Αθήνα και πληρώνω στον ΟΤΕ VDSL30 και εδώ και καιρό έχω 16-17.
> Με την υποχρεωτική έλευση του VoIP ή σύνδεση έπεσε στα 15 και σήμερα-σήμερα δεν πιάνει ούτε 13.
> ...


Αν βρεις ενα γείτονα σου και παίζει με καλύτερο συχρονισμό ζήτα να δουν την γραμμή σου και να αλλάξουν ζεύγος.
έτσι θα πάς καλύτερα.

----------


## Minotavrs

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> στο Speed port γινεται κανονικα να βαλεις Ipv6 WAN-->ATM DSL χρησιμοποιησε αν θες Π.χ της google ipv4 + ipv6


Ειναι η ιδεα μου η μονο σε μενα δεν παιζει το cosmote TV hybrid μολις αλλαξω τα dns στον ρουτερ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Χμ. Κι εγώ το 724 έχω και *δεν* βρίσκω που μπαίνει DNS για IPV6.
> 
> Άρα τι να κάνω? Να κλείσω το IPV6 και να αφήσω μόνο το IPV4?
> Είδα ότι κλείνει: Βρίσκεται στο Internet>Connection> Internet Configuration
> και όντως αν το κλείσεις δουλεύει και το cloudflare.
> 
> 
> _Υ.Γ. OFfTopic  Είμαι κεντρικά στην Αθήνα και πληρώνω στον ΟΤΕ VDSL30 και εδώ και καιρό έχω 16-17.
> Με την υποχρεωτική έλευση του VoIP ή σύνδεση έπεσε στα 15 και σήμερα-σήμερα δεν πιάνει ούτε 13.
> ...


Την δική σου εσωτερική καλωδίωση την έχεις τσεκαρει.?

----------


## YAziDis

> Ειναι η ιδεα μου η μονο σε μενα δεν παιζει το cosmote TV hybrid μολις αλλαξω τα dns στον ρουτερ?


Καντου και μια επανεκκινηση και δοκιμασε ξανα. Αν εξακολουθεις και εχεις προβλημα, ασε τους default dns στο ρουτερ και αλλαξε τους απ τον υπολογιστη που μπαινεις στα εν λογο sites

----------


## Zus

> Χμ. Κι εγώ το 724 έχω και *δεν* βρίσκω που μπαίνει DNS για IPV6.
> 
> Άρα τι να κάνω? Να κλείσω το IPV6 και να αφήσω μόνο το IPV4?
> Είδα ότι κλείνει: Βρίσκεται στο Internet>Connection> Internet Configuration
> και όντως αν το κλείσεις δουλεύει και το cloudflare.
> 
> 
> _Υ.Γ. OFfTopic  Είμαι κεντρικά στην Αθήνα και πληρώνω στον ΟΤΕ VDSL30 και εδώ και καιρό έχω 16-17.
> Με την υποχρεωτική έλευση του VoIP ή σύνδεση έπεσε στα 15 και σήμερα-σήμερα δεν πιάνει ούτε 13.
> ...


Βάλτα στο TCP/IP Properties και τα δύο.  :Thinking:

----------


## minas

> Χμ. Κι εγώ το 724 έχω και *δεν* βρίσκω που μπαίνει DNS για IPV6.
> 
> Άρα τι να κάνω? Να κλείσω το IPV6 και να αφήσω μόνο το IPV4?
> Είδα ότι κλείνει: Βρίσκεται στο Internet>Connection> Internet Configuration
> και όντως αν το κλείσεις δουλεύει και το cloudflare.
> 
> 
> _Υ.Γ. OFfTopic  Είμαι κεντρικά στην Αθήνα και πληρώνω στον ΟΤΕ VDSL30 και εδώ και καιρό έχω 16-17.
> Με την υποχρεωτική έλευση του VoIP ή σύνδεση έπεσε στα 15 και σήμερα-σήμερα δεν πιάνει ούτε 13.
> ...


Για το οφτόπικ: Ή δηλώνεις βλάβη μέχρι να γίνει >24, ή το γυρνάς αζημίως σε ADSL και γλιτώνεις χρήματα.

----------


## miltaros

> Ειναι η ιδεα μου η μονο σε μενα δεν παιζει το cosmote TV hybrid μολις αλλαξω τα dns στον ρουτερ?


Εγω που πηρα τηλ να ρωτησω την κοσμοτε οτι θελω να αλλαξω dns στο ρουτερ αν εχω θεμα με cosmot tv hybrid μου ειπανε κανενα θεμα αρκει να υπαρχει ιντερνετ  :Wink:

----------


## Minotavrs

> Καντου και μια επανεκκινηση και δοκιμασε ξανα. Αν εξακολουθεις και εχεις προβλημα, ασε τους default dns στο ρουτερ και αλλαξε τους απ τον υπολογιστη που μπαινεις στα εν λογο sites


Eτσι ακριβως εκανα... αλλα ηθελα να δω αν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος που να εχει το ιδιο προβλημα




> Εγω που πηρα τηλ να ρωτησω την κοσμοτε οτι θελω να αλλαξω dns στο ρουτερ αν εχω θεμα με cosmot tv hybrid μου ειπανε κανενα θεμα αρκει να υπαρχει ιντερνετ


Ναι ε?? θα ξαναδοκιμαω τοτε μηπως και δεν εκανα κατι σωστα...

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Και όμως, είσαι μέρος του κράτους, σου αρέσει ή μη, έχεις συνταγματική υποχρέωση αλλά και δικαίωμα στη συμμετοχη στα κοινά, όταν ψηφίζεις ή αποφασίζεις να φραπεδιάζεις στις εκλογές επιρρεάζεις το που πάει η χώρα και φυσικά το πως συμπεριφέρεσαι (νόμιμα ή παράνομα) στις εκφάνσεις της ζωής επιρρεάζει τόσο εσένα όσο και τους άλλους γύρω σου.
> Και αυτό που ξεχνάς οσο εσυ και οι ομοοιδεάτες σου ειναι ότι αυτά που έγραψα για σένα ισχύουν για όλους τους πολίτες αρα πολλαπλασιάζονται.


Σωστή τοποθέτηση. 

Από το σχολείο, "ο έπαινος της αθηναϊκής δημοκρατίας –Θουκυδίδου,Περικλέους επιτάφιος":




> Βασική αρχή της δημοκρατίας είναι η ισότητα. Στην ιδιωτικήζωή, ο νόμος δεν κάνει καμιά διάκριση ανάμεσα στους πολίτες.Στη δημόσια ζωή, μπορεί ο καθένας να αναδεικνύεται στα δημόσιααξιώματα, χωρίς η φτώχια ή η ταπεινή καταγωγή να του είναιφραγμός. Καθένας είναι ελεύθερος. Η ελευθερία του καθενόςόμως έχει ως όριο την υποχρέωση προς την πολιτεία. Η υποχρέωσηαυτή που συνίσταται στην πειθαρχία προς τους νόμουςκαι τους άρχοντες προκύπτει από την αγάπη για τη δημοκρατία.Ένας πολίτης μπορεί ταυτόχρονα να φροντίζει τόσο τις προσωπικέςτου υποθέσεις, όσο και εκείνες της πόλης. Μπορεί ναείναι απασχολημένος με τις δουλειές του, αλλά δεν δικαιούται γιατον λόγο αυτό να είναι λιγότερο ενημερωμένος στα πολιτικά.Κατά τον Περικλή, όποιος δεν συμμετέχει στην πολιτική ζωήδε θεωρείται φιλήσυχος, αλλά άχρηστος («αχρείος»).

----------


## adolf

:Evil: Με αυτους που κυβερνάνε και γενικά του 300 της βολής περιμεναμε κατι καλλιτερο;;;;;;;;;

----------


## panatas

εβαλα το dotvpn στο chrome ενσωματοση σαν προσθετο και τρεχει με 6,9 ταχητητα δεν ειναι και καλο για καμια ταινια

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> εβαλα το dotvpn στο chrome ενσωματοση σαν προσθετο και τρεχει με 6,9 ταχητητα δεν ειναι και καλο για καμια ταινια


Δεν χρειάζεται να κατεβάζεις μέσω vpn (ούτε vpn χρειάζεται). Άπαξ και έχεις πρόσβαση μετά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κανονικά magnet-link και να κατεβάζεις όπως παλιά.

----------


## anon

αν και νομίζω ότι ίσως το επόμενο βήμα ναναι το καθολικό "κλείσιμο" τέτοιων υπηρεσιων. Η να τις κάνουν πολύ πολύ "δυσκολες", δηλαδή πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα. Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ το είχε κάνει πριν 10 χρόνια και το είχαμε βρεί τότε, αλλά τότε άλλες συνθήκες, και με το κράξιμο που έφαγε, τα μάζεψε. Τώρα, θα τους έλεγαν και μπράβο....Οπότε περιμένετε, θαναι το επόμενο βήμα.

Βέβαια για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, τότε τα τόρρεντσ πιάνανε πολύ φορτίο στο ιντερνετ. Στην σημερινή εποχή πλέον όχι, μιας και πολύ τρώνε υπηρεσίες streaming όπως Youtube, Netflix κλπ.

----------


## Tzitziloni

> [...]μιας και πολύ τρώνε υπηρεσίες streaming όπως Youtube, Netflix κλπ.


σωστή παρατήρηση, και είναι πολλές π.χ. Stremio.

----------


## anon

Στο Λουξεμβούργο επίσης δεν παίζει το pirate bay. Μετά που είδα το νήμα το τσέκαρα, και δεν το βλέπεις. Με δυο παρόχους που το δοκίμασα, δεν παίζει.

Το αστείο ειναι ότι εδώ, παίζει κανονικά το name resolution. Οι dns servers μιας χαρα σου επιστρέφουν την IP (τσεκαρισμένο), και σε IPv4 και σε IPv6. Αρα η φραγή είναι πιο "βαθιά", δηλαδή δεν αφήνουν να συνδεθείς με HTTP/HTTPS στο site αυτό. 
(Δοκίμασα και την χρήση άλλων DNS servers, όπως της Google, Cloudfare κλπ, αλλά καμμιά διαφορά, δεν παιζει).
Δοκίμασα με τον Opera & VPN σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες μελών, και μεσω αυτού παίζει. 

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ισως, σε επόμενη φάση, μπορεί ούτε η αλλαγή των DNS servers να βοηθά, και πρέπει να πάς σε λύσεις VPN ή TOR και στην Ελλάδα...

----------


## bomberb17

> Στο Λουξεμβούργο επίσης δεν παίζει το pirate bay. Μετά που είδα το νήμα το τσέκαρα, και δεν το βλέπεις. Με δυο παρόχους που το δοκίμασα, δεν παίζει.
> 
> Το αστείο ειναι ότι εδώ, παίζει κανονικά το name resolution. Οι dns servers μιας χαρα σου επιστρέφουν την IP (τσεκαρισμένο), και σε IPv4 και σε IPv6. Αρα η φραγή είναι πιο "βαθιά", δηλαδή δεν αφήνουν να συνδεθείς με HTTP/HTTPS στο site αυτό. 
> (Δοκίμασα και την χρήση άλλων DNS servers, όπως της Google, Cloudfare κλπ, αλλά καμμιά διαφορά, δεν παιζει).
> Δοκίμασα με τον Opera & VPN σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες μελών, και μεσω αυτού παίζει. 
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ισως, σε επόμενη φάση, μπορεί ούτε η αλλαγή των DNS servers να βοηθά, και πρέπει να πάς σε λύσεις VPN ή TOR και στην Ελλάδα...


Προφανώς εκεί είναι πιο σοβαροί και κάνουν σωστή διακοπή και όχι με τον κουτό τρόπο DNS block (βλ. παλαιότερα σχετικά ποστ εδώ)

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Προφανώς εκεί είναι πιο σοβαροί και κάνουν σωστή διακοπή και όχι με τον κουτό τρόπο DNS block (βλ. παλαιότερα σχετικά ποστ εδώ)


Eχουμε άλλη αίσθηση της σοβαρότητας.

Εδώ είμαστε πιό σοβαροί. Οι isp πιστεύουνε και εφαρμόζουνε το Net neutrality.
Aς τους πάνε στα δικαστήρια.
Αυτοί κάνανε αυτό που λέει η απόφαση
Το ότι παρακάμπτεται εύκολα είναι άλλο θέμα

Στο κάτω κάτω ότι και να κάνουν παρακάμπτεται.

----------


## bomberb17

Δε νομίζω ότι οι ISP κάνανε DNS block επειδή πιστεύουν το net neutrality.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δε νομίζω ότι οι ISP κάνανε DNS block επειδή πιστεύουν το net neutrality.


Προφανώς και δεν το πιστεύουν
Ηταν το πιό εύκολο να κάνουν, του στυλ "ξεφορτώσου με, έχω κι άλλες δουλειές" και το έκαναν, για να λένε ότι κάτι έκαναν.

Νot bad για εμας..

ΥΓ 
Αν είναι να γίνουμε απατεώνες στυλ Λουξεμβούργο, ας ξεκινήσουμε με το κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα
Λερναία Υδρα θα γίνω, νάχω 9 κεφάλια

----------


## Zer0c00L

ενημερωτικά δυστυχώς μπλοκάρουν και άλλες ιστοσελίδες "παράνομου περιεχομένου" που δεν αναφέρονται στην "μαύρη λίστα".

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Στο Λουξεμβούργο επίσης δεν παίζει το pirate bay. Μετά που είδα το νήμα το τσέκαρα, και δεν το βλέπεις. Με δυο παρόχους που το δοκίμασα, δεν παίζει.
> 
> Το αστείο ειναι ότι εδώ, παίζει κανονικά το name resolution. Οι dns servers μιας χαρα σου επιστρέφουν την IP (τσεκαρισμένο), και σε IPv4 και σε IPv6. Αρα η φραγή είναι πιο "βαθιά", δηλαδή δεν αφήνουν να συνδεθείς με HTTP/HTTPS στο site αυτό. 
> (Δοκίμασα και την χρήση άλλων DNS servers, όπως της Google, Cloudfare κλπ, αλλά καμμιά διαφορά, δεν παιζει).
> Δοκίμασα με τον Opera & VPN σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες μελών, και μεσω αυτού παίζει. 
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ισως, σε επόμενη φάση, μπορεί ούτε η αλλαγή των DNS servers να βοηθά, και πρέπει να πάς σε λύσεις VPN ή TOR και στην Ελλάδα...



Σχετικά με αυτό, υπάρχει παράγραφος στη Wikipedia που αναφέρει:




> *2018 downtime*In October 2018 the clearnet Pirate Bay website started to be inaccessible in some locations around the world, showing Error 522. As the result, direct visits to the website dropped to more than 32 percent in October. The inaccessibility continued into November of the same year. The incident was found to be unrelated to internet provider blocking or domain name problem, but the exact cause has not been determined. The site's Tor domain and proxies remained unaffected.




Η αναφορά 241 οδηγεί σε σχετικό άρθρο με ημερομηνία 1 Νοεμβρίου 2018:

https://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-...o-many-181101/

----------


## Chingachgook

> ... Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ το είχε κάνει πριν 10 χρόνια και το είχαμε βρεί τότε, αλλά τότε άλλες συνθήκες, και με το κράξιμο που έφαγε, τα μάζεψε....




Off Topic


		Θυμάμαι την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, έστω και επιδερμικά. Καθαρά από περιέργεια, και αν έχεις χρόνο, πώς έγινε η αναδίπλωση; Όταν τους έπιασαν με το δάχτυλο στο μέλι, "απλά" και σιωπηρά σταμάτησε να το κάνει, ή βγήκε και ανακοίνωση _ναι, λάθος μας παιδιά, εκ παραδρομής_ και λοιπά χαριτωμένα;

----------


## SfH

> Στο Λουξεμβούργο επίσης δεν παίζει το pirate bay. Μετά που είδα το νήμα το τσέκαρα, και δεν το βλέπεις. Με δυο παρόχους που το δοκίμασα, δεν παίζει.
> 
> Το αστείο ειναι ότι εδώ, παίζει κανονικά το name resolution. Οι dns servers μιας χαρα σου επιστρέφουν την IP (τσεκαρισμένο), και σε IPv4 και σε IPv6. Αρα η φραγή είναι πιο "βαθιά", δηλαδή δεν αφήνουν να συνδεθείς με HTTP/HTTPS στο site αυτό. 
> (Δοκίμασα και την χρήση άλλων DNS servers, όπως της Google, Cloudfare κλπ, αλλά καμμιά διαφορά, δεν παιζει).
> Δοκίμασα με τον Opera & VPN σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες μελών, και μεσω αυτού παίζει. 
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ισως, σε επόμενη φάση, μπορεί ούτε η αλλαγή των DNS servers να βοηθά, και πρέπει να πάς σε λύσεις VPN ή TOR και στην Ελλάδα...


Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση να κόβουν κάτι έτσι, ειδικά σε https. Θυμάσαι τι error σου πέταξε ? Μήπως ήταν της Cloudflare ?




> Θυμάμαι την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, έστω και επιδερμικά. Καθαρά από περιέργεια, και αν έχεις χρόνο, πώς έγινε η αναδίπλωση; Όταν τους έπιασαν με το δάχτυλο στο μέλι, "απλά" και σιωπηρά σταμάτησε να το κάνει, ή βγήκε και ανακοίνωση ναι, λάθος μας παιδιά, εκ παραδρομής και λοιπά χαριτωμένα;


Το φαινόμενο σταμάτησε να εμφανίζεται και η επίσημη απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν εφαρμόζουν καμία σχετική πολιτική.

----------


## anon

> Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση να κόβουν κάτι έτσι, ειδικά σε https. Θυμάσαι τι error σου πέταξε ? Μήπως ήταν της Cloudflare ?


Οχι, απλά δεν εμφάνιζε απολύτως τίποτα στην οθόνη του browser, μέχρι που έκανε timeout. Χθές όμως είδα οτι λειτουργεί πλέον κανονικά, και πολύ πιο γρήγορα, θα έλεγα απο ότι θυμάμαι στο παρελθόν.

----------


## anonymos1982

> ενημερωτικά δυστυχώς μπλοκάρουν και άλλες ιστοσελίδες "παράνομου περιεχομένου" που δεν αναφέρονται στην "μαύρη λίστα".


Εντύπωση μου κάνει. Γιατί και με ποια εξουσιοδότηση να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εντύπωση μου κάνει. Γιατί και με ποια εξουσιοδότηση να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο;


Δεν ξέρω με ποια εξουσιοδότηση το κάνουν πάντως δεν απαγορεύουν / μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση σε αυτά που δεν αναγράφονται στην λίστα αλλά τα κλείνουν εντελώς (δεν μπαίνει ότι και αν κάνεις) επίσης οι ιδιοκτήτες έχουν λάβει εξώδικο που τους γνωστοποιεί το κλείσιμο της ιστοσελίδας τους για πράξεις παράνομες και τους απειλούν ότι θα τους σύρουν στα δικαστήρια και ότι θα πληρώσουν πρόστιμο ανάλογο με τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη τους.

Έχουν την εξουσιοδότηση από την ΕΠΟΕ και τον ΟΠΙ ως ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΉ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΊΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΆΤΩΝ να προβούν σε κάθε ενέργεια

Αυτό έλεγα ότι θα συμβεί και κάποιοι έλεγαν ότι λέω θεωρίες συνωμοσίας.

Έχουν κλείσει τέσσερις ιστοσελίδες παράνομου περιεχομένου και άλλες γνωστές ιστοσελίδες με παράνομο περιεχόμενο έχουν λάβει το εξώδικο που λέει να κλείσουμε.

----------


## SfH

> Δεν ξέρω με ποια εξουσιοδότηση το κάνουν πάντως δεν απαγορεύουν / μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση σε αυτά που δεν αναγράφονται στην λίστα αλλά τα κλείνουν εντελώς (δεν μπαίνει ότι και αν κάνεις) επίσης οι ιδιοκτήτες έχουν λάβει εξώδικο που τους γνωστοποιεί το κλείσιμο της ιστοσελίδας τους για πράξεις παράνομες και τους απειλούν ότι θα τους σύρουν στα δικαστήρια και ότι θα πληρώσουν πρόστιμο ανάλογο με τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη τους.
> 
> Έχουν την εξουσιοδότηση από την ΕΠΟΕ και τον ΟΠΙ ως ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΉ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΊΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΆΤΩΝ να προβούν σε κάθε ενέργεια
> 
> Αυτό έλεγα ότι θα συμβεί και κάποιοι έλεγαν ότι λέω θεωρίες συνωμοσίας.
> 
> Έχουν κλείσει τέσσερις ιστοσελίδες παράνομου περιεχομένου και άλλες γνωστές ιστοσελίδες με παράνομο περιεχόμενο έχουν λάβει το εξώδικο που λέει να κλείσουμε.


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το μπλοκάρισμα υλοποιείται από τους παρόχους κι όχι από αλλού ?

Σχετικά με εξώδικα / κυνήγι προς τις ίδιες τις σελίδες και τους κατόχους τους, δεν είναι κάτι νέο. Αν δεν απατώμαι, ήδη υπάρχουν και δικαστικές αποφάσεις για μερικές, πριν ξεκινήσει τη λειτουργία της η σχετική επιτροπή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το μπλοκάρισμα υλοποιείται από τους παρόχους κι όχι από αλλού ?
> 
> Σχετικά με εξώδικα / κυνήγι προς τις ίδιες τις σελίδες και τους κατόχους τους, δεν είναι κάτι νέο. Αν δεν απατώμαι, ήδη υπάρχουν και δικαστικές αποφάσεις για μερικές, πριν ξεκινήσει τη λειτουργία της η σχετική επιτροπή.


Όταν πας στις ιστοσελίδες αυτές με όποιο τρόπο σε πάει στην ιστοσελίδα της επιτροπής 

Δεν είναι απαγόρευση , μπλοκάρισμα από τους παρόχους που το ξεπερνσς με τους γνωστούς τρόπους

Τα εξώδικα στάλθηκαν με αποστολέα τη ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΉ , ΕΠΟΕ , ΟΠΙ και παραλήπτη τους ιδιοκτήτες.

Αν ισχύσουν τα εξώδικα να είστε έτοιμοι για το κλείσιμο όλων των γνωστών ελληνικών ιστοσελίδων παράνομου περιεχομένου καθώς μιλάω για πολύ γνωστές ιστοσελίδες.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ξέρω με ποια εξουσιοδότηση το κάνουν πάντως δεν απαγορεύουν / μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση σε αυτά που δεν αναγράφονται στην λίστα αλλά τα κλείνουν εντελώς (δεν μπαίνει ότι και αν κάνεις) επίσης οι ιδιοκτήτες έχουν λάβει εξώδικο που τους γνωστοποιεί το κλείσιμο της ιστοσελίδας τους για πράξεις παράνομες και τους απειλούν ότι θα τους σύρουν στα δικαστήρια και ότι θα πληρώσουν πρόστιμο ανάλογο με τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη τους.
> 
> Έχουν την εξουσιοδότηση από την ΕΠΟΕ και τον ΟΠΙ ως ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΉ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΊΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΆΤΩΝ να προβούν σε κάθε ενέργεια
> 
> Αυτό έλεγα ότι θα συμβεί και κάποιοι έλεγαν ότι λέω θεωρίες συνωμοσίας.
> 
> Έχουν κλείσει τέσσερις ιστοσελίδες παράνομου περιεχομένου και άλλες γνωστές ιστοσελίδες με παράνομο περιεχόμενο έχουν λάβει το εξώδικο που λέει να κλείσουμε.



έλεγες πως θα κλείσουν σελίδες όπως το Insomnia ή το adslgr.com  και σου λέγαμε πως λες  ότι λες

----------


## ioetisap

> Σχετικά με αυτό, υπάρχει παράγραφος στη Wikipedia που αναφέρει:
> 
> 
> 
> Η αναφορά 241 οδηγεί σε σχετικό άρθρο με ημερομηνία 1 Νοεμβρίου 2018:
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> https://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-...o-many-181101/
> 
> 
> ...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον μυστήριο...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> έλεγες πως θα κλείσουν σελίδες όπως το Insomnia ή το adslgr.com  και σου λέγαμε πως λες  ότι λες


Αν δεν βρίσκεις επικίνδυνο να έχει μια επιτροπή (προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων) εν λευκώ την εξουσιοδότηση από την ΕΠΟΕ , ΟΠΙ και εγώ δεν ξέρω ποιον άλλον και να δίνει εντολή στους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους να απαγορεύτει , μπλοκαριστεί η πρόσβαση σε ιστοσελίδες η το οριστικό τους κλείσιμο  ενώ δεν υπάρχουν σε καμία  λίστα (απόφαση)  η να στέλνει εξώδικα  σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες εκτός τις λίστας (απόφαση) εμένα δεν μου πεφτει λογος
μπορείτε να λέτε ότι βλέπω θεωρίες συνωμοσίας.

----------


## minas

> Αν δεν βρίσκεις επικίνδυνο να έχει μια επιτροπή (προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων) εν λευκώ την εξουσιοδότηση από την ΕΠΟΕ , ΟΠΙ και εγώ δεν ξέρω ποιον άλλον και να δίνει εντολή στους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους να απαγορεύτει , μπλοκαριστεί η πρόσβαση σε ιστοσελίδες η το οριστικό τους κλείσιμο  ενώ δεν υπάρχουν σε καμία  λίστα (απόφαση)  η να στέλνει εξώδικα  σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες εκτός τις λίστας (απόφαση) εμένα δεν μου πεφτει λογος
> μπορείτε να λέτε ότι βλέπω θεωρίες συνωμοσίας.


Εξώδικα μπορεί να στείλει οποιοσδήποτε σε οποιονδήποτε... Αν θέλει βεβαίως κάποιος αυτοβούλως να κατεβάσει τη σελίδα του μετά από εξώδικο, είναι άλλο θέμα.
Η διακοπή πρόσβασης σε μία ιστοσελίδα από τρίτους (όχι τους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές) χωρίς νομική απόφαση προφανώς δεν είναι νόμιμη και αμφιβάλω πολύ ότι έχει συντελεστεί.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εξώδικα μπορεί να στείλει οποιοσδήποτε σε οποιονδήποτε... Αν θέλει βεβαίως κάποιος αυτοβούλως να κατεβάσει τη σελίδα του μετά από εξώδικο, είναι άλλο θέμα.
> Η διακοπή πρόσβασης σε μία ιστοσελίδα από τρίτους (όχι τους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές) χωρίς νομική απόφαση προφανώς δεν είναι νόμιμη και αμφιβάλω πολύ ότι έχει συντελεστεί.


Ότι αφορά το τελευταίο κομμάτι που σχολιάζεις φίλε μου 
Δυστυχώς έχει γίνει διακοπή πρόσβασης (κλείσιμο)  που παραπέμπει στην ιστοσελίδα της επιτροπής χωρίς να αναφέρει κάποια απόφαση (οι  ισχύουσες αποφάσεις αφορούν τον τίτλο του θέματος εδω) δεν ειναι απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα από τους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους 

Αν συνεχιστεί το παιχνίδι τους πολύ φοβάμαι σε λιγο δεν θα υπάρχει καμία γνωστή ιστοσελίδα torrent tracker , subs , direct download (οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούν links από file hosters τύπου easybytez , worldbytez , coolbytez) μιλάω για γνωστές ελληνικές καθώς το όλο θέμα προέκυψε από την ΕΠΟΕ, ΟΠΙ μέσω της ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΉΣ

----------


## anonymos1982

Άρα μάλλον έχει βγει απόφαση που δεν έχει αναρτηθεί ακόμα στην ιστοσελίδα της επιτροπής και δεν έχει γίνει γνωστή. Δεν το εξηγώ κάπως αλλιώς.

----------


## Zus

Άσχετο - σχετικό αλλά είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από την απόκριση μετά την αλλαγή σε Cloudflare DNS  :Thinking:

----------


## badweed

το καλο με ολο αυτο , ειναι οτι εμαθε και η κουτση μαρια το DNS , και αλλοι μαθανε ακομη περισσοτερα , μεχρι πριν αν επεφτε κανα DNS παιζει να νομιζοταν οτι προκειται για καποια βαθμιδα του DNA ... 

εχουν μεγαλωσει και αυτοι που ασχολουνται χρονια , 
και ως παππουδες 
εχουν πλεον ενδιαφερουσες πληροφοριες 
να λενε ως ιστοριες 
στα εγγονια 
 :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

η απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα μέσω των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων δεν με ενοχλεί γιατί δεν έκλεισε καμία ιστοσελίδα αντιθέτως με τους γνωστούς τρόπους DNS ή VPN τα βλέπεις ξανά (ειδικά με το VPN τώρα υπάρχουν και καλές προσφορές)

αυτό που με ανησυχεί εμένα είναι το "κλείσιμο" δια της απειλής/εξώδικου χωρίς να αναφέρεται καμία απόφαση της ΕΔΠΠΙ (ΕΠΟΕ-ΟΠΙ) απλά επικαλούνται στα EMAIL την γνωστή νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα Ν. 2121/1993
σε αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην χώρα μας υπάρχουν torrent trackers - subs - direct download (μέσω easybytez/worldbytez/coolbytez) 
αρκετές γνωστές ιστοσελίδες στον χώρο που αν συμβεί και κλείσουν θα είναι πλήγμα σοβαρό για την πειρατεία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας (ταινίες/σειρές/μουσική) και πλέον αναγκαστικά αν δεν βρεθεί λύση αρκετοί από μας που βρίσκουμε 
δια της "πλάγιας οδού" αυτά που θέλουμε θα είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να έχουμε συνδρομή σε NETFLIX  AMAZON PRIME VIDEO - SPOTIFY και φυσικά σε συνδρομητικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια όπως COSMOTE TV - NOVA για να βλέπουμε δυστυχώς σε παλιότερα επεισόδια από τις αγαπημένες μας σειρές ή ταινίες

διότι οι κύριοι νοιάζονται για περισσότερο κέρδος έτσι δεν κοιτάνε να βγάλουν μια - δύο - τρεις πλατφόρμες που να πληρώνεις συνδρομή και να βλέπεις ρε αδερφέ ότι γουστάρεις σε ταινία ή σειρά νόμιμα
αντιθέτως αυτοί (ο καθένας) θέλει να βγάλει και μια πλατφόρμα...(ετοιμάζει και η DISNEY)

το ίδιο πάει να γίνει και στο GAMING STREAMING έχουμε το MIXER (MS) - YOUTUBE (GOOGLE) - TWITCH (AMAZON) και τώρα θέλει να μπει ξανά η GOOGLE - MS και πρόσφατα η ΕΑ...

----------


## zaranero

Ισως καλυτερα να ειναι πολλες , θα επικρατησει σφαγη στις τιμες απο το να επικρατησουν 2-3 και να εχουν το μονοπωλιο

----------


## spiderman

> Προφανώς εκεί είναι πιο σοβαροί και κάνουν σωστή διακοπή και όχι με τον κουτό τρόπο DNS block (βλ. παλαιότερα σχετικά ποστ εδώ)


Μην το μελετάς πολύ γιατί έρχεται και εδώ η σωστή διακοπή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ισως καλυτερα να ειναι πολλες , θα επικρατησει σφαγη στις τιμες απο το να επικρατησουν 2-3 και να εχουν το μονοπωλιο


Δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι καλό η κακό 

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι κακό κάνει η ύπαρξη πολλών υπηρεσιών streaming (movies/tv shows/music)

Όπως κακό θα κάνει και η ύπαρξη πολλών υπηρεσιών streaming στην βιομηχανία των games.

----------


## globalnoise

> Άσχετο - σχετικό αλλά είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από την απόκριση μετά την αλλαγή σε Cloudflare DNS


Μην ξεχνάτε οτι ο Cloudflare DNS δεν υποστηρίζει EDNS Client Subnet, οπότε χάνετε σε CDN servers performance

----------


## ZORO

> η απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα μέσω των τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων δεν με ενοχλεί γιατί δεν έκλεισε καμία ιστοσελίδα αντιθέτως με τους γνωστούς τρόπους DNS ή VPN τα βλέπεις ξανά (ειδικά με το VPN τώρα υπάρχουν και καλές προσφορές)
> 
> αυτό που με ανησυχεί εμένα είναι το "κλείσιμο" δια της απειλής/εξώδικου χωρίς να αναφέρεται καμία απόφαση της ΕΔΠΠΙ (ΕΠΟΕ-ΟΠΙ) απλά επικαλούνται στα EMAIL την γνωστή νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα Ν. 2121/1993
> σε αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην χώρα μας υπάρχουν torrent trackers - subs - direct download (μέσω easybytez/worldbytez/coolbytez) 
> αρκετές γνωστές ιστοσελίδες στον χώρο που αν συμβεί και κλείσουν θα είναι πλήγμα σοβαρό για την πειρατεία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας (ταινίες/σειρές/μουσική) και πλέον αναγκαστικά αν δεν βρεθεί λύση αρκετοί από μας που βρίσκουμε 
> δια της "πλάγιας οδού" αυτά που θέλουμε θα είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να έχουμε συνδρομή σε NETFLIX  AMAZON PRIME VIDEO - SPOTIFY και φυσικά σε συνδρομητικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια όπως COSMOTE TV - NOVA για να βλέπουμε δυστυχώς σε παλιότερα επεισόδια από τις αγαπημένες μας σειρές ή ταινίες
> 
> διότι οι κύριοι νοιάζονται για περισσότερο κέρδος έτσι δεν κοιτάνε να βγάλουν μια - δύο - τρεις πλατφόρμες που να πληρώνεις συνδρομή και να βλέπεις ρε αδερφέ ότι γουστάρεις σε ταινία ή σειρά νόμιμα
> αντιθέτως αυτοί (ο καθένας) θέλει να βγάλει και μια πλατφόρμα...(ετοιμάζει και η DISNEY)
> ...


Επομένως δεν έχει γίνει κανένα μπλοκάρισμα, διακοπή της πρόσβασης προς τις σελίδες που αναφέρεις αυτήν την στιγμή. Αυτό που έχει γίνει είναι ότι έστειλαν κάποιοι που θεωρούν ότι θίγονται τα δικαιώματα τους ένα προειδοποιητικό e-mail/εξώδικο που τους αναφέρει ποιον νόμο παραβιάζουν οι συγκεκριμένες σελίδες και γιατί. Επίσης τους αναφέρει ότι αν δεν διακοπεί η συγκεκριμένη τακτική, προτίθενται να καταφύγουν στην δικαιοσύνη.

Για να καταφύγει κάποιος πολίτης στην δικαιοσύνη, όταν θεωρεί ότι συντρέχει λόγος δεν χρειάζεται απόφαση κάποιας επιτροπής, είναι απλά το δικαίωμα που έχουμε και εγώ και εσύ.

Θεωρώ ότι όποιος ανοίγει μια αντίστοιχη σελίδα, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει αντιμέτωπος με αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να έχει πάρει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για την προστασία της ταυτότητας του στο μέτρο του δυνατού, αλλά και να έχει αποφασίσει τι θα κάνει όταν έρθει εκείνη η στιγμή.

Η εμπειρία σε διεθνές επίπεδο, μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον, έχει δείξει ότι το κλείσιμο μερικών σελίδων, δεν επηρεάζει ιδιαίτερα την διάθεση του σχετικού υλικού. Αφού συνήθως σύντομα μπαίνουν "νέοι παίκτες" στον χώρο που καλύπτουν το κενό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ισως καλυτερα να ειναι πολλες , θα επικρατησει σφαγη στις τιμες απο το να επικρατησουν 2-3 και να εχουν το μονοπωλιο


Αυτό θα ίσχυε, αν όλοι πρόσφεραν το ίδιο υλικό και η διαφοροποίησή τους ήταν μόνο σε επίπεδο τιμής, ποιότητας, εξυπηρέτησης κτλ

Το θέμα είναι ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτό δεν θα ισχύει.

Έτσι θα είναι πολύ πιθανόν, κάποιος χρήστης προκειμένου να παρακολουθήσει νόμιμα το σύνολο των προγραμμάτων που τον ενδιαφέρουν να χρειάζεται να έχει συνδρομή σε πολλαπλές εταιρίες.

Έτσι η οποιαδήποτε μείωση τιμής λόγω ανταγωνισμού στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων θα είναι δώρο άδωρο.

----------


## eyw

> ... Αυτό έλεγα ότι θα συμβεί και κάποιοι έλεγαν ότι λέω θεωρίες συνωμοσίας. ...


σε πρόλαβα, εγώ έχω πει ότι η μέρα που το ιντερνετ θα είναι το TAXIS, gsis και 2-3 άλλα σάϊτ δεν είναι μακρυά.

Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα, copyright και συναφή είναι χειρότερα από όλες τις διαρροές, vulnerabilities, CVE, spectre, meltdown, heartbleed, μικρόβια, ιούς, hackers, spoof, scam, spam και το κακό συναπάντημα.

Να κλειδώσουν τα ρημάδια τους και να αφήσουν το internet και τον κόσμο ήσυχο. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να τους πει 'ως εδώ' ?

----------


## sdikr

> σε πρόλαβα, εγώ έχω πει ότι η μέρα που το ιντερνετ θα είναι το TAXIS, gsis και 2-3 άλλα σάϊτ δεν είναι μακρυά.
> 
> Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα, copyright και συναφή είναι χειρότερα από όλες τις διαρροές, vulnerabilities, CVE, spectre, meltdown, heartbleed, μικρόβια, ιούς, hackers, spoof, scam, spam και το κακό συναπάντημα.
> 
> Να κλειδώσουν τα ρημάδια τους και να αφήσουν το internet και τον κόσμο ήσυχο. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να τους πει 'ως εδώ' ?


Αν το internet το μόνο που έκανε  ήταν η πρόσβαση σε παράνομο υλικό ίσως και να είχε νόημα αυτό που λες.  Ευτυχώς όμως είναι πολλά παραπάνω

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επομένως δεν έχει γίνει κανένα μπλοκάρισμα, διακοπή της πρόσβασης προς τις σελίδες που αναφέρεις αυτήν την στιγμή. Αυτό που έχει γίνει είναι ότι έστειλαν κάποιοι που θεωρούν ότι θίγονται τα δικαιώματα τους ένα προειδοποιητικό e-mail/εξώδικο που τους αναφέρει ποιον νόμο παραβιάζουν οι συγκεκριμένες σελίδες και γιατί. Επίσης τους αναφέρει ότι αν δεν διακοπεί η συγκεκριμένη τακτική, προτίθενται να καταφύγουν στην δικαιοσύνη.
> 
> Για να καταφύγει κάποιος πολίτης στην δικαιοσύνη, όταν θεωρεί ότι συντρέχει λόγος δεν χρειάζεται απόφαση κάποιας επιτροπής, είναι απλά το δικαίωμα που έχουμε και εγώ και εσύ.
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι όποιος ανοίγει μια αντίστοιχη σελίδα, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει αντιμέτωπος με αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να έχει πάρει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για την προστασία της ταυτότητας του στο μέτρο του δυνατού, αλλά και να έχει αποφασίσει τι θα κάνει όταν έρθει εκείνη η στιγμή.
> 
> Η εμπειρία σε διεθνές επίπεδο, μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον, έχει δείξει ότι το κλείσιμο μερικών σελίδων, δεν επηρεάζει ιδιαίτερα την διάθεση του σχετικού υλικού. Αφού συνήθως σύντομα μπαίνουν "νέοι παίκτες" στον χώρο που καλύπτουν το κενό.


Αν διάβαζες πιο προσεκτικά το μήνυμά μου
θα έβλεπες ότι αναφέρω ότι η  ΕΔΠΠΙ (ΕΠΟΕ-ΟΠΙ) έκλεισαν οριστικά κάποιες από αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες (όχι απαγόρευση ή μπλοκάρισμα) αν προσπαθήσεις  να μπεις σε προωθεί  στην ιστοσελίδα της  ΕΔΠΠΙ (ΕΠΟΕ-ΟΠΙ) 
αυτό το έκαναν περισσότερο για εκφοβισμό καθώς σε όλες τις άλλες ιστοσελίδες έστειλαν εξώδικο μέσω email στους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές όπου τους ζητούσαν να κλείσουν οι ίδιοι τις ιστοσελίδες τους αλλιώς θα αντιμετωπίσουν τις συνέπειες.

Τώρα αν πραγματοποιήσουν την απειλή τους ή όχι δεν το ξέρω

Τον στόχο τους πάντως τον πέτυχαν καθώς οι ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές των ιστοσελίδων αυτών έχουν φοβηθεί και δεν ξέρω αν κλείσουν οι ίδιοι τις ιστοσελίδες τους αν πάνε σε χώρα που δεν διώκονται για αδικήματα περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας κτλ..θα δούμε τι θα γίνει στο προσεχές μέλλον από ότι φαίνεται το έχουν πάρει εν θερμώ το ζήτημα "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" εκεί στην  ΕΔΠΠΙ (ΕΠΟΕ-ΟΠΙ).

----------


## cbarbas

Παντως

απο Chrome με VPN extension μπαινω σχεδον σε ολες, δε τις δοκιμασα ολες της 1ης αναρτησης!

Μερικες απο αυτες σε κανουν redirect σε αλλο domain πλεον.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παντως
> 
> απο Chrome με VPN extension μπαινω σχεδον σε ολες, δε τις δοκιμασα ολες της 1ης αναρτησης!
> 
> Μερικες απο αυτες σε κανουν redirect σε αλλο domain πλεον.


πολύ σωστά σε ότι αφορά την απαγόρευση/μπλοκάρισμα

----------


## Theodore41

> Παντως
> 
> απο Chrome με VPN extension μπαινω σχεδον σε ολες, δε τις δοκιμασα ολες της 1ης αναρτησης!
> 
> Μερικες απο αυτες σε κανουν redirect σε αλλο domain πλεον.


Πού το έχει το VPN ο Chrome;Στις επεκτάσεις δεν το βρήκα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πού το έχει το VPN ο Chrome;Στις επεκτάσεις δεν το βρήκα.


Μάλλον εννοεί ο φίλος κάποιο πρόσθετο τρίτου κατασκευαστή 
Μόνο ο opera έχει ενσωματωμένο vpn

----------


## Theodore41

Α εντάξει.Του Οπερα το βρήκα.Μπορώ να το ενεργοποιώ και να το απενεργοποιώ με ένα κουμπί πάνω αριστερά.

----------


## cbarbas

> Πού το έχει το VPN ο Chrome;Στις επεκτάσεις δεν το βρήκα.


Απο το "Chrome Web Store".

----------


## Zus

> Μην ξεχνάτε οτι ο Cloudflare DNS δεν υποστηρίζει EDNS Client Subnet, οπότε χάνετε σε CDN servers performance


Καμιά σοβαρή εναλλακτική που να υποστηρίζει και τα δύο?  :Razz:

----------


## pelopas1

Zer0c00L

δυστυχως καταντησαμε  σε μεθοδους και τακτικες κολομβια των 80ς

οντως επαληθευτηκες για τα e-mail σε torrent sites

να ετοιμαζει σιγα σιγα σειρα η netflix για την ελλαδα   μολις τελειωσει το μεξικο

----------


## x69pr

> Καμιά σοβαρή εναλλακτική που να υποστηρίζει και τα δύο?


Είχα του cloudflare και όντως είχα καθυστερήσεις σε ορισμένα cdn. Έβαλα τις ip του opendns και η κατάσταση είναι πολύ καλύτερη.

Πάντως γενικά ανάλογα και με την τοποθεσία σου δοκίμασε και άλλες εναλλακτικές και όχι ότι διαβάζεις στο ίντερνετ για τους ταχύτερους σέρβερ από την οπτική ενός Αμερικανού πχ στη Νέα Υόρκη. Πολλές φορές για κάθε περίπτωση το βέλτιστο είναι διαφορετικό!

----------


## Theodore41

Το βρήκα,σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nightbird7000

> Απο το "Chrome Web Store".


Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο vpn για mozilla ;

----------


## eagle12

Γιατί; Έστειλαν email σε Ελληνικά torrent trackers προειδοποιώντας για εξώδικα και μηνύσεις;

----------


## cool11

> Zer0c00L
> 
> δυστυχως καταντησαμε  σε μεθοδους και τακτικες κολομβια των 80ς
> 
> οντως επαληθευτηκες για τα e-mail σε torrent sites
> 
> να ετοιμαζει σιγα σιγα σειρα η netflix για την ελλαδα   μολις τελειωσει το μεξικο


Tι εννοεις; Τι αναμενεις;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Γιατί; Έστειλαν email σε Ελληνικά torrent trackers προειδοποιώντας για εξώδικα και μηνύσεις;


όχι μόνο σε torrent trackers αλλά και σε ιστοσελίδες με subs (gr) αλλά και σε γνωστές ιστοσελίδες με direct download (μέσω file hosters) και σε ιστοσελίδες με Online streaming ταινιών/σειρών

σε όλες αυτές πήγε email (εξώδικο) στους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές που τους καλούσαν να κλείσουν τις ιστοσελίδες τους οικειοθελώς αλλιώς θα αντιμετωπίσουν τις συνέπειες της νομοθεσίας και τόνιζαν την ζημιά που έχουν υποστεί οι εταιρείες 

ο αποστολέας ήταν η γνωστή επιτροπή που εκπροσωπεί την ΕΠΟΕ και την ΟΠΙ.

τώρα αν κάνουν πράξη τα λεγόμενα τους ή όχι θα δούμε σε βάθος χρόνου...

----------


## iakoboss7

μας βλεπω να γυρναμε σε tor network μόνιμα καποια στιγμη... (και vpn για να μην το βλεπουν ουτε αυτο).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> μας βλεπω να γυρναμε σε tor network μόνιμα καποια στιγμη... (και vpn για να μην το βλεπουν ουτε αυτο).


εγώ επειδή πλησιάζουν οι γιορτές και ετοιμάζομαι για καινούργιους υπολογιστές και γρήγορη γραμμή σύνδεσης με το διαδίκτυο
είμαι έτοιμος για αγορά VPN μάλλον αυτή που διαφημίζει το pcsteps.gr 
έτσι θα είμαι καλυμμένος και με TOR Network + VPN και άστους να κουρεύονται και πρόσεξε ήδη πληρώνω συνδρομή σε νόμιμες υπηρεσίες τύπου NETFLIX/AMAZON/SPOTIFY/GOOGLE

----------


## giorgiosgr

Μην παρασυρεσαι απο το pcsteps.
Καλυτερα vpn ειναι το express (ακριβοτερο) και nord (φτηνοτερη λυση).
https://thebestvpn.com/vpn-netflix/
Το cyberghost που λεει το pcsteps εγω θα το απεφευγα.
https://restoreprivacy.com/cyberghost-vpn-review/

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μην παρασυρεσαι απο το pcsteps.
> Καλυτερα vpn ειναι το express (ακριβοτερο) και nord (φτηνοτερη λυση).
> https://thebestvpn.com/vpn-netflix/
> Το cyberghost που λεει το pcsteps εγω θα το απεφευγα.
> https://restoreprivacy.com/cyberghost-vpn-review/


δεν ξέρω να σου πω
προσωπικά τους εμπιστεύομαι εκεί στο Pcsteps.gr
ακόμα το ψάχνω βέβαια
δεν ψάχνομαι για NETFLIX καθώς έχω κανονικά συνδρομή όπως και στο AMAZON

----------


## giorgiosgr

> δεν ξέρω να σου πω
> προσωπικά τους εμπιστεύομαι εκεί στο Pcsteps.gr
> ακόμα το ψάχνω βέβαια
> δεν ψάχνομαι για NETFLIX καθώς έχω κανονικά συνδρομή όπως και στο AMAZON


Δεν μιλαω για πειρατεια στο νετφλιξ  :ROFL: 
Το vpn το θελεις για να μπαινεις στο Αμερικανικο νετφλιξ που εχει τεραστια ποικιλια σε σχεση με το Ελληνικο...

----------


## eyw

giorgiosgr #525,

ευχαριστούμε για τα λινκ, εδώ και καιρό είχαν αρχίσει να γράφονται διάφορα περίεργα περί vpn, δεν περίμενα ότι τα πράματα θα είναι τόσο sophisticated.
Πέρα από ταχύτητες, anonymity, φιλικά μενού και 30-day money-back guarantee πως μπορούμε να βρούμε αν το xyx VPN δεν κάνει τα ίδια με το cyberghost ή και χειρότερα, ή (π.χ.) να τσεκάρουμε και μεις το expressvpn και το nordvpn?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν μιλαω για πειρατεια στο νετφλιξ 
> Το vpn το θελεις για να μπαινεις στο Αμερικανικο νετφλιξ που εχει τεραστια ποικιλια σε σχεση με το Ελληνικο...


να πω και εγώ ευχαριστώ για τα λινκς και να κάνω την ίδια ερώτηση με τον φίλο eyw

----------


## iakoboss7

> Μην παρασυρεσαι απο το pcsteps.
> Καλυτερα vpn ειναι το express (ακριβοτερο) και nord (φτηνοτερη λυση).
> https://thebestvpn.com/vpn-netflix/
> Το cyberghost που λεει το pcsteps εγω θα το απεφευγα.
> https://restoreprivacy.com/cyberghost-vpn-review/


κανενα απο τα 2 δεν ειναι το καλυτερο vpn...

να διαλεξει μονος του απο εδω https://thatoneprivacysite.net/vpn-section/
ειναι το μονο σωστο συγκριτικο site.

ουτε το pc steps ουτε ολα τα αλλα..

----------


## giorgiosgr

> κανενα απο τα 2 δεν ειναι το καλυτερο vpn...
> 
> να διαλεξει μονος του απο εδω https://thatoneprivacysite.net/vpn-section/
> ειναι το μονο σωστο συγκριτικο site.
> 
> ουτε το pc steps ουτε ολα τα αλλα..


Πολυ καλη σελιδα, δεν την ηξερα  :One thumb up:

----------


## eyw

iakoboss7 μας (ξανα)τάπωσες, +1 και   :One thumb up: .    Πως τα ξετρυπώνεις όλα αυτά και πως ξέρεις ποιόν και πότε να εμπιστευθείς?

OperaVPN Πράσινα-κίτρινα-κόκκινα: 2-4-3  => μέτρο σύγκρισης.

*Mullvad*     Πράσινα-κίτρινα-κόκκινα: *8-1-0 => da best.*

Trust.Zone Πράσινα-κίτρινα-κόκκινα: 7-2-0

*NordVPN* Πράσινα-κίτρινα-κόκκινα: 7-1-1

AzireVPN Πράσινα-κίτρινα-κόκκινα: 7-1-1 (όπως και το NordVPN)

Avira Phantom VPN: άστα να πάνε, ακόμα κλαίω.

Τελικά το NordVPN είναι καλό και το Mullvad το καλύτερο.

----------


## Zus

Από mullvad ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος για τους μήνες που το χρησιμοποιούσα αν και δεν δούλευαν όλοι οι αμερικάνικοι σέρβερ σε netflix. Ήταν και εύκολη η χρήση σε Linux και Android.

Αν το αγοράσεις και με bitcoin όπως αναφέρουν για περισσότερο anonymity είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## panatas

κουράγιο αδέρφια θα βρεθεί και καμιά άλλη λύση δε μπορεί κάτι θα γίνει

----------


## eyw

> κουράγιο αδέρφια *θα βρεθεί και καμιά άλλη λύση δε μπορεί κάτι θα γίνει*


αν θα βρεθεί λύση θα είναι γιαυτούς, δεν θάναι για μας. Η θηλιά όσο πάει και σφίγγει.
Ως του χρόνου θα δούμε και χειρότερα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> αν θα βρεθεί λύση θα είναι γιαυτούς, δεν θάναι για μας. Η θηλιά όσο πάει και σφίγγει.
> Ως του χρόνου θα δούμε και χειρότερα.


Αν ισχύουν ότι μου είπαν "φίλοι" ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές που έλαβαν τις προειδοποιήσεις - email - εξώδικα
του χρόνου δεν θα υπάρχει καμία ελληνική ιστοσελίδα direct download / torrent tracker / subs
η θα τις κλείσει η επιτροπή ή θα κλείσουν από μόνες τους (γιατί δεν λέει να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια και να πληρώσεις τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής σου επειδή κάποιοι ονειρεύονται "διαφυγόντα κέρδη".

----------


## iakoboss7

> iakoboss7 μας (ξανα)τάπωσες, +1 και  .    Πως τα ξετρυπώνεις όλα αυτά και πως ξέρεις ποιόν και πότε να εμπιστευθείς?
> 
> OperaVPN Πράσινα-κίτρινα-κόκκινα: 2-4-3  => μέτρο σύγκρισης.
> 
> *Mullvad*     Πράσινα-κίτρινα-κόκκινα: *8-1-0 => da best.*
> 
> Trust.Zone Πράσινα-κίτρινα-κόκκινα: 7-2-0
> 
> *NordVPN* Πράσινα-κίτρινα-κόκκινα: 7-1-1
> ...


ειχα λιωσει λιγο σε φορουμ πριν κανα χρονο και ολοι λεγανε τα καλυτερα για την σελιδα αυτη.

σχετικα με τα vpn επισης ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ να δειτε την international ταχυτητα (και σε δευτερη φαση και την US) και να επιλεξετε με βαση αυτη (δηλαδη αυτο που θα διαλεξετε να ειναι απο τα top στις ταχυτητες αυτες).

βεβαια δεν ειναι παντα αξιοπιστες οι μετρησεις ταχυτητας οποτε θα πρεπει να το ψαξετε αναλυτικα για τα 2-3 που θα ξεχωρισετε.

προσωπικα σε ερευνα πριν 1 βδομαδα ξεχωρισα πρωτα το torguard και μετα το mullvad.

το nordvpn εχει υπερβολικα ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ χρηστες οποτε ψιλο (χοντρο) σερνεται...

----------


## stavrossp7

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας γιατί θα τρελάθώ.

Έχω βάλει καρφωτά dns στο router το 1.1.1.1, δεν δουλεύει. 

Έβαλα καρφωτή IP στον υπολογιστή με dns 1.1.1.1 (δοκίμασα και τα 8άρια), πάλι με πετάει στην ΕΔΠΠΙ.

Πως γίνεται να συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## anon

> *
> Αν το αγοράσεις και με bitcoin όπως αναφέρουν για περισσότερο anonymity είσαι κομπλέ.*



To αστείο της εβδομάδας!!1  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 


Ολα τα VPN παρακολουθούνται. και τα ΤΟΡ. Απλά προς το παρόν ελέγχονται για αλλου είδους παραβατικές συμπεριφορές (τρομοκρατία κλπ). Οσονούπω θα βγεί ο έλεγχος στην διάθεση των εταιριών νομίζω....

----------


## Zus

> To αστείο της εβδομάδας!!1    
> 
> 
> Ολα τα VPN παρακολουθούνται. και τα ΤΟΡ. Απλά προς το παρόν ελέγχονται για αλλου είδους παραβατικές συμπεριφορές (τρομοκρατία κλπ). Οσονούπω θα βγεί ο έλεγχος στην διάθεση των εταιριών νομίζω....


Για περισσότερο είπα, όχι για απόλυτο.

Και εγώ είμαι σίγουρος πως άμα θέλουν μία χαρά σε βρίσκουν και μέσα από 10 VPN να τρέχεις.  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> To αστείο της εβδομάδας!!1    
> 
> 
> Ολα τα VPN παρακολουθούνται. και τα ΤΟΡ. Απλά προς το παρόν ελέγχονται για αλλου είδους παραβατικές συμπεριφορές (τρομοκρατία κλπ). Οσονούπω θα βγεί ο έλεγχος στην διάθεση των εταιριών νομίζω....


εγώ να προσθέσω ότι τα πάντα παρακολουθούνται πάντα με το πρόσχημα της "τρομοκρατίας" δεν υπάρχει ανωνυμία εκτός αν ζεις στο βουνό σε καμία σπηλιά και δεν έχεις ούτε σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο ούτε έξυπνο κινητό ή tablet.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας γιατί θα τρελάθώ.
> 
> Έχω βάλει καρφωτά dns στο router το 1.1.1.1, δεν δουλεύει. 
> 
> Έβαλα καρφωτή IP στον υπολογιστή με dns 1.1.1.1 (δοκίμασα και τα 8άρια), πάλι με πετάει στην ΕΔΠΠΙ.
> 
> Πως γίνεται να συμβαίνει αυτό;


αυτά τα έκανες στο IP4 στο IP6?

----------


## peragialos

> Αν ισχύουν ότι μου είπαν "φίλοι" ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές που έλαβαν τις προειδοποιήσεις - email - εξώδικα
> του χρόνου δεν θα υπάρχει καμία ελληνική ιστοσελίδα direct download / torrent tracker /* subs*
> η θα τις κλείσει η επιτροπή ή θα κλείσουν από μόνες τους (γιατί δεν λέει να τρέχεις στα δικαστήρια και να πληρώσεις τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής σου επειδή κάποιοι ονειρεύονται "διαφυγόντα κέρδη".


Οι υπότιτλοι τι τους έφταιξαν ; Κρυφό σχολειό θα γίνουν τα φροντιστήρια ξένων γλωσσών !

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οι υπότιτλοι τι τους έφταιξαν ; Κρυφό σχολειό θα γίνουν τα φροντιστήρια ξένων γλωσσών !


είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι οι υπότιτλοι ανήκουν στα πνευματικά δικαιώματα

όπως είπα εξ αρχής ήταν αναμενόμενο για μένα ότι θα συμβεί κάποτε στην χώρα μας (έρχονται και χειρότερα) καθώς η "πίτα" είναι μικρή και το κέρδος ή αλλιώς χρήμα είναι πολύ για να το μοιραστούν.

----------


## dimsi

Με αφορμη το θεμα αυτο θελω να ρωτησω στις συνδεσεις IPTV που βλεπεις και συνδρομιτικα καναλια δεν υπαρχει θεμα με την IP.Μερικοι υποστηριζουν πως δεν εχεις θεμα??

----------


## LefterisK

Έβαλα σε έναν φίλο cloudflare όπως και σε μένα και δε λειτουργούσε η voip τηλεφωνία (not registered)...με google το ίδιο, μόλις τους έβαλα auto δούλεψε η τηλεφωνία (Registered) και το άφησα έτσι...Μήπως ο οτε έχει βάλει κανένα rule το voip να λειτουργεί μόνο με τους δικούς του DNS? Καμιά ιδέα?  :Thinking:

----------


## YAziDis

> Έβαλα σε έναν φίλο cloudflare όπως και σε μένα και δε λειτουργούσε η voip τηλεφωνία (not registered)...με google το ίδιο, μόλις τους έβαλα auto δούλεψε η τηλεφωνία (Registered) και το άφησα έτσι...Μήπως ο οτε έχει βάλει κανένα rule το voip να λειτουργεί μόνο με τους δικούς του DNS? Καμιά ιδέα?


Στην χειροτερη βαλε τους dns στον υπολογιστη και οχι στο ρουτερ

----------


## xmperop1

> Έβαλα σε έναν φίλο cloudflare όπως και σε μένα και δε λειτουργούσε η voip τηλεφωνία (not registered)...με google το ίδιο, μόλις τους έβαλα auto δούλεψε η τηλεφωνία (Registered) και το άφησα έτσι...Μήπως ο οτε έχει βάλει κανένα rule το voip να λειτουργεί μόνο με τους δικούς του DNS? Καμιά ιδέα?


Μάλλον καμία σχέση.
Εδώ και 15 μέρες με dns google και όλα καλά.
Υπ'όψιν βάζεις και  IP4 και ΙP6.

----------


## LefterisK

Α καλά...δε το σκέφτηκα...ευχαριστώ...
Ναι και 4 και 6

----------


## stavrossp7

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> αυτά τα έκανες στο IP4 στο IP6?







Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα βάλει μόνο για IPv4.


Τώρα έβαλα και για IPv6, αλλά τίποτα.


Το ίδιο πράγμα

----------


## bomberb17

Λίγο οφτοπικ, αλλά να γνωρίζετε ότι το piratebay (σχεδόν όλοι οι κλώνοι του) καθώς και πολλά "ύποπτα" sites πλέον βγάζουν χρήμα χρησιμοποιώντας τον cpu σας για mining (χωρίς την άδεια του χρήστη φυσικά). Υπάρχουν πλέον αρκετά addons τα οποία σκοπεύουν να μπλοκάρουν τον αντίστοιχο κώδικα στη σελίδα.

----------


## cool11

> Λίγο οφτοπικ, αλλά να γνωρίζετε ότι το piratebay (σχεδόν όλοι οι κλώνοι του) καθώς και πολλά "ύποπτα" sites πλέον βγάζουν χρήμα χρησιμοποιώντας τον cpu σας για mining (χωρίς την άδεια του χρήστη φυσικά). Υπάρχουν πλέον αρκετά addons τα οποία σκοπεύουν να μπλοκάρουν τον αντίστοιχο κώδικα στη σελίδα.


Καλα κανεις και ενημερωνεις.

Δηλαδη ποσο κακο μπορει να παθω, για 1 λεπτο που μπαινω;

----------


## stelios4711

> Λίγο οφτοπικ, αλλά να γνωρίζετε ότι το piratebay (σχεδόν όλοι οι κλώνοι του) καθώς και πολλά "ύποπτα" sites πλέον βγάζουν χρήμα χρησιμοποιώντας τον cpu σας για mining (χωρίς την άδεια του χρήστη φυσικά). Υπάρχουν πλέον αρκετά addons τα οποία σκοπεύουν να μπλοκάρουν τον αντίστοιχο κώδικα στη σελίδα.


Ναι εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και όχι μόνο το piratebay αλλά μια πληθώρα απο σελίδες βάζουν κώδικα για mining είναι καινούρια μόδα. 
Βλέπεις με τις διαφημίσεις δεν βγάζουν πλέον λεφτά γιατί όλοι χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο AdBlock 

Το καλό είναι οτι τα ίδια τα AdBlock έρχωνται πάλι να δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα
Βάζεις την επέκταση  NoCoin στον ad blocker του browser που έχεις και άστους να κουρεύονται




> Καλα κανεις και ενημερωνεις.
> 
> Δηλαδη ποσο κακο μπορει να παθω, για 1 λεπτο που μπαινω;


Τίποτα ανησυχητικό. Απλά άν έχεις αδύναμο/παλιό επεξεργαστή χτυπάει 100% cpu usage και κολλάει ο υπολογιστής. Αν κλείσεις τον browser μετα απο ένα λεπτο επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά.
Αν έχεις σύγχρονο PC μπορεί να μην το καταλάβεις καν.

----------


## cool11

To nocoin ειναι και για chrome και ff? Και mac και windows?

----------


## macro

Ναι... και υπαρχουν γενικως προσθετα για antimining.

----------


## bomberb17

Σε legit websites υπάρχει και η τάση της αντικατάστασης διαφημίσεων με mining (με τη συγκατάθεση του χρήστη φυσικά).

----------


## stelios4711

> To nocoin ειναι και για chrome και ff? Και mac και windows?


Είναι πρόσθετο για το AdBlock που έχει ο browser . Δεν έχει σημασία το λειτουργικό.
Οποιοδήτε AdBlock έχεις εγκατεστημένο στον browser σου (Firefox, chrome, edge, opera) μπορεί να το δεχτεί

Πήγαινε εδώ
Δίπλα στο Subscribe γράφει NoCoin με κόκκινα γράμματα. Πάτα εκεί και θα εγκατασταθεί

ΥΓ. Φαντάζομαι έχεις ήδη κάποιο AdBlock (AdBlock, Adblock Plus, uBock Origin, AdGuard)

----------


## cool11

> Είναι πρόσθετο για το AdBlock που έχει ο browser . Δεν έχει σημασία το λειτουργικό.
> Οποιοδήτε AdBlock έχεις εγκατεστημένο στον browser σου (Firefox, chrome, edge, opera) μπορεί να το δεχτεί
> 
> Πήγαινε εδώ
> Δίπλα στο Subscribe γράφει NoCoin με κόκκινα γράμματα. Πάτα εκεί και θα εγκατασταθεί
> 
> ΥΓ. Φαντάζομαι έχεις ήδη κάποιο AdBlock (AdBlock, Adblock Plus, uBock Origin, AdGuard)


Εχω ublock origin.
To πατησα. Δεν ειδα ομως να βγαζει καποιο μηνυμα οτι επιτυχως μπηκε. Να υποθεσω οτι εχει εγκατασταθει;

----------


## Tzitziloni

> Ναι εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και όχι μόνο το piratebay αλλά μια πληθώρα από σελίδες βάζουν κώδικα για mining είναι καινούρια μόδα. 
> Βλέπεις με τις διαφημίσεις δεν βγάζουν πλέον λεφτά γιατί όλοι χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο AdBlock 
> 
> Το καλό είναι ότι τα ίδια τα AdBlock έρχονται πάλι να δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα
> Βάζεις την επέκταση  NoCoin στον ad blocker του browser που έχεις και άστους να κουρεύονται
> 
> Τίποτα ανησυχητικό. Απλά αν έχεις αδύναμο/παλιό επεξεργαστή χτυπάει 100% cpu usage και κολλάει ο υπολογιστής. Αν κλείσεις τον browser μετά από ένα λεπτό επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά.
> Αν έχεις σύγχρονο PC μπορεί να μην το καταλάβεις καν.


πολύ ωραίος.  :One thumb up:

----------


## stelios4711

> Εχω ublock origin.
> To πατησα. Δεν ειδα ομως να βγαζει καποιο μηνυμα οτι επιτυχως μπηκε. Να υποθεσω οτι εχει εγκατασταθει;


Βγάζει μήνυμα. Ρωτάει αν θέλεις να το εγκαταστήσεις

 

Για να σιγουρευτείς οτι το πέρασε, κάνε δεξί κλικ στο ublock origin - επιλογές -φίλτρα τρίτων και δες αν υπάρχει στα φίλτρα σου το NoCoin Filter List​​​​​

----------


## bomberb17

Απλά να ξέρετε ότι τα websites που κάνουν mining έχουν βρει τρόπους να κάνουν obfuscate τον κώδικα και να αποφεύγουν τις blacklists. Υπάρχουν κάποια πιο εξειδικευμένα addons (πχ. minerblock) τα οποία τρέχουν heuristics στα scripts και τα "σκοτώνουν" επί τόπου.
Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να το ψάξει παραπάνω υπάρχει πρόσφατη (πριν 1 μήνα) έγκριτη ακαδημαική μελέτη (!) που αναλύει τα top 1 εκατομμύριο websites από Alexa και βγάζει ότι 1735 από αυτά τρέχουν κάποιο κώδικα mining χωρίς την άδεια του χρήστη.

----------


## cool11

> Βγάζει μήνυμα. Ρωτάει αν θέλεις να το εγκαταστήσεις
> 
>  
> 
> Για να σιγουρευτείς οτι το πέρασε, κάνε δεξί κλικ στο ublock origin - επιλογές -φίλτρα τρίτων και δες αν υπάρχει στα φίλτρα σου το NoCoin Filter List​​​​​


Χμ...εμενα δεν εβγαλε κανενα μηνυμα. Μηπως πρεπει να παω απο αλλου για ublock origin γιατι το εν λογω url λεει adblock?

----------


## gryzor

To λέει το URL, αλλά το αρχείο το τσιμπάει το μblock που έχεις εγκατεστημένο.

----------


## cool11

> To λέει το URL, αλλά το αρχείο το τσιμπάει το μblock που έχεις εγκατεστημένο.


Δεν καταλαβα,ειλικρινα. Μπορεις να εξηγησεις λιγο περισσοτερο;

----------


## aroutis

> Οι υπότιτλοι τι τους έφταιξαν ; Κρυφό σχολειό θα γίνουν τα φροντιστήρια ξένων γλωσσών !


Μάθετε ξένες γλώσσες.

----------


## elessargr

Έτσι για να τιμήσουμε το  :Worthy:  tpb. 
Είμαι Σουηδία τώρα και έτυχε να πάω στο μουσείο τεχνολογίας της Στοκχόλμη.

----------


## cool11

ellessagr, ευχαριστουμε!
respect στους Σουηδους!

----------


## sdikr

> ellessagr, ευχαριστουμε!
> respect στους Σουηδους!


Μουσείο είναι,  κάποια μουσεία πχ έχουν ομοιώματα κακοποιών, άλλα έχουν βάζα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μάθετε ξένες γλώσσες.


Μικρός αρραβωνιάστηκα
κορόιδο που επιάστηκα
και πήρα μια μπεμπέκα
μαγκιώρα για γυναίκα

Στο γάμο μάγκα να `σουνα
να δεις καλαμπαλίκι
σαν να `μουνα υπόδικος
και περιμένω δίκη

Και βγήκε η απόφαση
πως είμαι παντρεμένος
να κουβαλώ καθημερινώς
σαν γάιδαρος στρωμένος

Επήρα τη γυναίκα μου
παίρνω το μπουγιουρντί μου
τα σέα μου τα μέα μου
και βουρ για το τσαρδί μου

Την άλλη μέρα ξύπνησα
τότε να δεις μεράκια
αφού δεν είχαμε ψιλή
αυτή `θελε χαδάκια

Να φύγω και να κουνηθώ
δε μ’ άφηνε απ’ το σπίτι
κι ένα χαλκά από σίδερο
μου κόλλησε στη μύτη

****************************************

Μετάφραση παρακαλώ σε όποια γλώσσα θέλεις, εξαιρούνται τα ελληνικά.

Εγώ πάντως αν το άκουγα ΑγγλοΓαλλικά δεν θα καταλάβαινα μία
Μου χρειάζεται μεταφραστής καλλιτέχνης και bilingual και υπότιτλοι

----------


## puffy

> Μικρός αρραβωνιάστηκα
> κορόιδο που επιάστηκα
> και πήρα μια μπεμπέκα
> μαγκιώρα για γυναίκα
> 
> Στο γάμο μάγκα να `σουνα
> να δεις καλαμπαλίκι
> σαν να `μουνα υπόδικος
> και περιμένω δίκη
> ...



αυτο ακριβως επιβεβαιωνει αυτο που λεει και αυτος.
οτι οι μεταφρασεις παντα χανουν σε σχεση με το πρωτοτυπο ( σε οποιαδηπωτε γλωσσα)

----------


## dimitri_ns

> αυτο ακριβως επιβεβαιωνει αυτο που λεει και αυτος.
> οτι οι μεταφρασεις παντα χανουν σε σχεση με το πρωτοτυπο ( σε οποιαδηπωτε γλωσσα)


Δεν λέει αυτό


οι μεταφρασεις παντα χανουν σε σχεση με το πρωτοτυπο (σύμφωνοι), αλλά η ξένη γλώσσα δεν είναι μητρική μου, ενός μεταφραστή μπορεί να είναι (bilingual), γιαυτό τον χρειάζομαι για να μου αποδόσει όσο καλύτερα το πρωτότυπο.

Επίσης δεν έχω σπουδάσει αγγλική ή γαλλική φιλολογία

Η άλλη λύση είναι το mute

Στην Ελλάδα είχαμε την τύχη να έχουμε ταινίες με υπότιτλους και ότι βόλευε τον καθένα (ακούς/διαβάζεις)
Σε πολλές άλλες χώρες έψαχνες να βρείς version original, δεν βάζανε υπότιτλους, μεταγλωττίζανε (μπλάχ)

----------


## gryzor

> Δεν καταλαβα,ειλικρινα. Μπορεις να εξηγησεις λιγο περισσοτερο;


To τί λέει η διεύθυνση δεν έχει σημασία. Το URL λέει adblock αλλά τη λίστα την αναγνωρίζει το μBlock και την εισάγει κανονικά. Γενικώς αυτές οι λίστες παίζουν με διάφορα πρόσθετα browser, οπότε απ'όπου και να τις κατεβάσεις, το extension που έχεις εγκατεστημένο την αναγνωρίζει και την εισάγει.

Αν σε εσένα δεν την εισάγει τότε κάτι πάει στραβα με το μBlock σου ίσως.

----------


## cool11

> To τί λέει η διεύθυνση δεν έχει σημασία. Το URL λέει adblock αλλά τη λίστα την αναγνωρίζει το μBlock και την εισάγει κανονικά. Γενικώς αυτές οι λίστες παίζουν με διάφορα πρόσθετα browser, οπότε απ'όπου και να τις κατεβάσεις, το extension που έχεις εγκατεστημένο την αναγνωρίζει και την εισάγει.
> 
> Αν σε εσένα δεν την εισάγει τότε κάτι πάει στραβα με το μBlock σου ίσως.


μblock=ublock origin?

----------


## AlphaG

Έχει καταφέρει κάποιος να αλλάξει την IPv6 address, στο ZXHN H108N V2.5 router ;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gryzor

> μblock=ublock origin?


Και απλό, και Origin (το u που βάζουν μπροστά είναι η αγγλική 'γραφή' του 'μ')

----------


## aroutis

> Δεν λέει αυτό
> 
> 
> οι μεταφρασεις παντα χανουν σε σχεση με το πρωτοτυπο (σύμφωνοι), αλλά η ξένη γλώσσα δεν είναι μητρική μου, ενός μεταφραστή μπορεί να είναι (bilingual), γιαυτό τον χρειάζομαι για να μου αποδόσει όσο καλύτερα το πρωτότυπο.
> 
> Επίσης δεν έχω σπουδάσει αγγλική ή γαλλική φιλολογία
> 
> Η άλλη λύση είναι το mute
> 
> ...


Και όμως, αυτό που σου λέω ειναι μάθε γλώσσες να μη χρειάζεσαι υπότιτλους που πάρα πολλές φορές είναι απαράδεκτοι σε θέμα του τι λένε σε σχέση με το τι λέγεται.

----------


## peragialos

> Και όμως, αυτό που σου λέω ειναι μάθε γλώσσες να μη χρειάζεσαι υπότιτλους που πάρα πολλές φορές είναι απαράδεκτοι σε θέμα του τι λένε σε σχέση με το τι λέγεται.


Είναι προφανές ότι χωρίς υποτιτλισμό πάνω από το 60 % των χρηστών δεν θα μπορούσαν να παρακολουθήσουν σειρές και ταινίες. και αναφέρομαι σε ηλικίες άνω των 40 βασικά γιατί μετά το 90 τα lower και proficiency ήταν must ελέω διορισμού στο δημόσιο (μόρια) και μετά το 2000 λόγω σπουδών/μετανάστευσης στο εξωτερικό. Και εγώ πάρα πολλές φορές έχω δει μαργαριτάρια σε χομπίστες μεταφραστές αλλά έντάξει να είναι καλά οι άνθρωποι που κάθονται και το κάνουν. Τώρα τελευταία όμως που έχω και Netflix εκεί να δεις κάτι μαργαριτάρια από ''επαγγελματίες''.Τέλος, εγώ τουλάχιστον όταν παρακολουθώ αν και ξέρω άπταιστα αγγλικά θέλω να είμαι και λίγο χαλαρός ειδικά αν η προφορά είναι παράξενη. Εντάξει μερικές φορές ψάχνω αγγλικό υποτιτλισμο που είναι σίγουρα σωστός.

----------


## Symos

> Είναι προφανές ότι χωρίς υποτιτλισμό πάνω από το 60 % των χρηστών δεν θα μπορούσαν να παρακολουθήσουν σειρές και ταινίες. και αναφέρομαι σε ηλικίες άνω των 40 βασικά γιατί μετά το 90 τα lower και proficiency ήταν must ελέω διορισμού στο δημόσιο (μόρια) και μετά το 2000 λόγω σπουδών/μετανάστευσης στο εξωτερικό. Και εγώ πάρα πολλές φορές έχω δει μαργαριτάρια σε χομπίστες μεταφραστές αλλά έντάξει να είναι καλά οι άνθρωποι που κάθονται και το κάνουν. Τώρα τελευταία όμως που έχω και Netflix εκεί να δεις κάτι μαργαριτάρια από ''επαγγελματίες''.Τέλος, εγώ τουλάχιστον όταν παρακολουθώ αν και ξέρω άπταιστα αγγλικά θέλω να είμαι και λίγο χαλαρός ειδικά αν η προφορά είναι παράξενη. Εντάξει μερικές φορές ψάχνω αγγλικό υποτιτλισμο που είναι σίγουρα σωστός.




Off Topic


		Κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι η "επαγγελματική" μετάφραση, ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια, δεν εγγυάται την ποιότητα του αποτελέσματος. Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των υποτίτλων είναι τραγική.
Και όχι μόνο των υποτίτλων, αλλά και των μεταγλωττίσεων, που συναντάμε ειδικά σε παιδικές σειρές και ανατριχιάζω με αυτά που (ακούω ότι) ακούνε τα παιδιά μας.

Σχεδόν στο 90% των περιπτώσεων οι μεταφράσεις είναι λέξη προς λέξη, ακόμα και όταν μιλάμε για εκφράσεις οι οποίες ναι μεν έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη έννοια στα αγγλικά, αλλά στα ελληνικά είτε ακούγονται περίεργες, είτε δεν έχουν απολύτως κανένα νόημα. Και ΟΚ, ο ενήλικας θα καταλάβει (ελπίζω) ότι η μετάφραση είναι απλά κακή (αν και μπορεί να χάσει το νόημα). Το παιδί όμως; Τι θα καταλάβει;

Εκεί που διαφωνώ είναι πως όποιος έχει lower μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει μια ταινία/σειρά χωρίς υποτίτλους. Αυτό δεν ισχύει σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Είναι προφανές ότι χωρίς υποτιτλισμό πάνω από το 60 % των χρηστών δεν θα μπορούσαν να παρακολουθήσουν σειρές και ταινίες. και αναφέρομαι σε ηλικίες άνω των 40 βασικά γιατί μετά το 90 τα lower και proficiency ήταν must ελέω διορισμού στο δημόσιο (μόρια) και μετά το 2000 λόγω σπουδών/μετανάστευσης στο εξωτερικό. Και εγώ πάρα πολλές φορές έχω δει μαργαριτάρια σε χομπίστες μεταφραστές αλλά έντάξει να είναι καλά οι άνθρωποι που κάθονται και το κάνουν. Τώρα τελευταία όμως που έχω και Netflix εκεί να δεις κάτι μαργαριτάρια από ''επαγγελματίες''.Τέλος, εγώ τουλάχιστον όταν παρακολουθώ αν και ξέρω άπταιστα αγγλικά θέλω να είμαι και λίγο χαλαρός ειδικά αν η προφορά είναι παράξενη. Εντάξει μερικές φορές ψάχνω αγγλικό υποτιτλισμο που είναι σίγουρα σωστός.


Σχεδον το 100% που μιλάτε για να μην υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι αναφέρεστε σε Αγγλικές και Αμερικάνικες ταινίες.
Αλλοι δεν βγάζουν ?

Πολύ καλή λύση ηταν αυτή που υπήρχε παλιά σε μερακλίδικα κανάλια όπου μέσω audiotext διάλεγες αν θα έχεις υπότιτλους και σε ποιά γλωσσα.
Κάτι σαν τα κατοπινά dvd που διάλεγες αν θάχες και τί.

Πολλοί απο τους τωρινούς μεταφραστές δεν μιλάνε καν ελληνικά, τι να μεταφράσουν.
google αυτόματη μετάφραση?


ΥΓ
Μου λείπει το cine+ το κρατικό.

----------


## peragialos

> Σχεδον το 100% που μιλάτε για να μην υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι αναφέρεστε σε Αγγλικές και Αμερικάνικες ταινίες.
> Αλλοι δεν βγάζουν ?
> 
> Πολύ καλή λύση ηταν αυτή που υπήρχε παλιά σε μερακλίδικα κανάλια όπου μέσω audiotext διάλεγες αν θα έχεις υπότιτλους και σε ποιά γλωσσα.
> Κάτι σαν τα κατοπινά dvd που διάλεγες αν θάχες και τί.
> 
> Πολλοί απο τους τωρινούς μεταφραστές δεν μιλάνε καν ελληνικά, τι να μεταφράσουν.
> google αυτόματη μετάφραση?
> 
> ...


Το 95% είναι αγγλόφωνες σειρές/ταινίες και στις άλλες γλώσσες πολύ σπάνια νομίζω γίνεται η μετάφραση από την ορίτζιναλ γλωσσα συνήθως ιταλικά,γαλλικά. Στα άλλα η μετάφραση γίνεται από τους αγγλικούς για άτομα με προβλήματα ακοής  στα ελληνικά π.χ. σουηδικές. Έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον.

----------


## aroutis

> Είναι προφανές ότι χωρίς υποτιτλισμό πάνω από το 60 % των χρηστών δεν θα μπορούσαν να παρακολουθήσουν σειρές και ταινίες. και αναφέρομαι σε ηλικίες άνω των 40 βασικά γιατί μετά το 90 τα lower και proficiency ήταν must ελέω διορισμού στο δημόσιο (μόρια) και μετά το 2000 λόγω σπουδών/μετανάστευσης στο εξωτερικό. Και εγώ πάρα πολλές φορές έχω δει μαργαριτάρια σε χομπίστες μεταφραστές αλλά έντάξει να είναι καλά οι άνθρωποι που κάθονται και το κάνουν. Τώρα τελευταία όμως που έχω και Netflix εκεί να δεις κάτι μαργαριτάρια από ''επαγγελματίες''.Τέλος, εγώ τουλάχιστον όταν παρακολουθώ αν και ξέρω άπταιστα αγγλικά θέλω να είμαι και λίγο χαλαρός ειδικά αν η προφορά είναι παράξενη. Εντάξει μερικές φορές ψάχνω αγγλικό υποτιτλισμο που είναι σίγουρα σωστός.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. 'Ηδη από το 84 μη σου πω το lower και το proficiency ηταν βασικά χαρτιά και τα αγγλικά όπως και τα γαλλικά (λιγότερο όμως) ηταν στη ζωή μας και απαραίτητα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι η "επαγγελματική" μετάφραση, ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια, δεν εγγυάται την ποιότητα του αποτελέσματος. Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των υποτίτλων είναι τραγική.
> Και όχι μόνο των υποτίτλων, αλλά και των μεταγλωττίσεων, που συναντάμε ειδικά σε παιδικές σειρές και ανατριχιάζω με αυτά που (ακούω ότι) ακούνε τα παιδιά μας.
> 
> Σχεδόν στο 90% των περιπτώσεων οι μεταφράσεις είναι λέξη προς λέξη, ακόμα και όταν μιλάμε για εκφράσεις οι οποίες ναι μεν έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη έννοια στα αγγλικά, αλλά στα ελληνικά είτε ακούγονται περίεργες, είτε δεν έχουν απολύτως κανένα νόημα. Και ΟΚ, ο ενήλικας θα καταλάβει (ελπίζω) ότι η μετάφραση είναι απλά κακή (αν και μπορεί να χάσει το νόημα). Το παιδί όμως; Τι θα καταλάβει;
> 
> Εκεί που διαφωνώ είναι πως όποιος έχει lower μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει μια ταινία/σειρά χωρίς υποτίτλους. Αυτό δεν ισχύει σε καμία περίπτωση.


Το χαρτί λίγα λέει για το πόσο proficient είσαι σε μία γλώσσα.
Στη θεωρία έχω Lower. Στη πράξη παρακολουθώ ταινίες στα αγγλικά, είτε πρόκειται για Κλασσικά, είτε Αμερικάνικα, είτε Αυστραλιανά, Καναδικά. Τα μόνα που συχαίνομαι ειναι τα Ινδικά και Πακιστανικά (τα καταλαβαίνω αλλά με κουράζουν!)

ΥΓ. τελευταία τη βρισκω και με Irish / Scottish !

----------


## peragialos

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. 'Ηδη από το 84 μη σου πω το lower και το proficiency ηταν βασικά χαρτιά και τα αγγλικά όπως και τα γαλλικά (λιγότερο όμως) ηταν στη ζωή μας και απαραίτητα.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες εν μέρει. Στις μεγάλες πόλεις τότε άρχισαν και τα φροντιστήρια να είναι της μόδας και όλα τα παιδιά που το πρωί ήταν στο ίδιο σχολείο το απόγευμα πήγαιναν στο ίδιο συνοικιακό φροντιστήριο. Και εγώ για αυτό άρχισα τότε γιατί σχεδόν όλοι οι φίλοι μου πήγαιναν στο φροντιστήριο(κέντρο Αθήνας). Αλλά δεν πήγαιναν όλοι στην πόλη και ιδιαίτερα στην επαρχία. Υπάρχει λοιπόν μία μεγάλη μερίδα ανθρώπων οι οποίοι δν γνωρίζουν ή γνωρίζουν μερικά αγγλικά που χρειάζονται τους υπότιτλους για αυτό και το σχολίασα εξ'αρχής. οι υπότιτλοι γενικώς είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια. Εγώ με τα γαλλικά του λυκείου πολλές φορές μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω αξιοπρεπώς π.χ. το TV5 όταν έχει υπότιτλους.

----------


## aroutis

> Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες εν μέρει. Στις μεγάλες πόλεις τότε άρχισαν και τα φροντιστήρια να είναι της μόδας και όλα τα παιδιά που το πρωί ήταν στο ίδιο σχολείο το απόγευμα πήγαιναν στο ίδιο συνοικιακό φροντιστήριο. Και εγώ για αυτό άρχισα τότε γιατί σχεδόν όλοι οι φίλοι μου πήγαιναν στο φροντιστήριο(κέντρο Αθήνας). Αλλά δεν πήγαιναν όλοι στην πόλη και ιδιαίτερα στην επαρχία. Υπάρχει λοιπόν μία μεγάλη μερίδα ανθρώπων οι οποίοι δν γνωρίζουν ή γνωρίζουν μερικά αγγλικά που χρειάζονται τους υπότιτλους για αυτό και το σχολίασα εξ'αρχής. οι υπότιτλοι γενικώς είναι μεγάλη βοήθεια. Εγώ με τα γαλλικά του λυκείου πολλές φορές μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω αξιοπρεπώς π.χ. το TV5 όταν έχει υπότιτλους.


Συμφωνούμε. Και ναι, αναφέρομαι για τα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, όχι την επαρχεία (εκεί έχω τα γνωρίσματά μου).
Αλλά, κακά τα ψέματα, το μεγάλο ποσοστό της χώρας στα αστικά κέντρα επίσης ζούσε και τότε και πολύ περισσότερο τώρα.

----------


## Symos

> Το χαρτί λίγα λέει για το πόσο proficient είσαι σε μία γλώσσα.
> Στη θεωρία έχω Lower. Στη πράξη παρακολουθώ ταινίες στα αγγλικά, είτε πρόκειται για Κλασσικά, είτε Αμερικάνικα, είτε Αυστραλιανά, Καναδικά. Τα μόνα που συχαίνομαι ειναι τα Ινδικά και Πακιστανικά (τα καταλαβαίνω αλλά με κουράζουν!)


Εγώ δεν μίλησα για χαρτιά. Μίλησα για επαγγελματική μετάφραση που (θεωρητικά) γίνεται από επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές. Το να έχεις lower ή και Proficiency ή και οποιοδήποτε χαρτί δεν σε κάνει μεταφραστή. Ούτε καν η τέλεια γνώση της γλώσσας δεν σε κάνει από μόνη της μεταφραστή.

Αλλά προφανώς στον βωμό της μείωσης του κόστους, ναι, καταλήγουν να κάνουν μεταφράσεις κάποιοι που έχουν lower, αντί για επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές. Και δεν πα να γίνουν γλωσσικά ανάπηρα όλα τα παιδιά που μεγαλώνουν ακούγοντας αυτές τις μεταφράσεις.

----------


## Zus

> Εγώ δεν μίλησα για χαρτιά. Μίλησα για επαγγελματική μετάφραση που (θεωρητικά) γίνεται από επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές. Το να έχεις lower ή και Proficiency ή και οποιοδήποτε χαρτί δεν σε κάνει μεταφραστή. Ούτε καν η τέλεια γνώση της γλώσσας δεν σε κάνει από μόνη της μεταφραστή.
> 
> Αλλά προφανώς στον βωμό της μείωσης του κόστους, ναι, καταλήγουν να κάνουν μεταφράσεις κάποιοι που έχουν lower, αντί για επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές. Και δεν πα να γίνουν γλωσσικά ανάπηρα όλα τα παιδιά που μεγαλώνουν ακούγοντας αυτές τις μεταφράσεις.


Σιγά μην τους δημιουργήσουν και ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.

Υπάρχουν κακές μεταφράσεις, αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να εκπαιδευτεί στην γλώσσα δεν θα το κάνει μέσα από μεταφράσεις ταινιών. Υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλοι άνθρωποι, ή site ή εφαρμογές για να του τα μάθουν. Όπως ακριβώς δεν μαθαίνει κάποιος σωστή οδήγηση βλέποντας fast & furious.  :Wink:

----------


## x69pr

> Σιγά μην τους δημιουργήσουν και ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.
> 
> Υπάρχουν κακές μεταφράσεις, αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να εκπαιδευτεί στην γλώσσα δεν θα το κάνει μέσα από μεταφράσεις ταινιών. Υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλοι άνθρωποι, ή site ή εφαρμογές για να του τα μάθουν. Όπως ακριβώς δεν μαθαίνει κάποιος σωστή οδήγηση βλέποντας fast & furious.


Κακα τα ψεματα, πολλες φορες οι ταινιες παρεχουν επαφη με τη γλωσσα που τα στειρα βιβλια και μαθηματα δεν παρεχουν. Καθομιλουμενη γλωσσα, ιδιωματισμοι κτλ. 

Και εκει λοιπον βρισκεται και μια λεπτη γραμμη που ξεχωριζει τους καλους μεταφραστες. Ποσο και ποσοι ειναι επαγγλματιες μεταφραστες χρονια αλλα αποτυγχανουν να μεταφρασουν σωστα μια σκηνη με νεγρους στο γκετο, η μια στρατιωτικη επιχειρηση γιατι πεφτουν στην παγιδα αυτα που δεν γνωριζουν να τα μεταφραζουν κυριολεκτικα και αυτολεξι οπως κανουν τα παιδακια στο lower;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Σιγά μην τους δημιουργήσουν και ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.
> 
> Υπάρχουν κακές μεταφράσεις, αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να εκπαιδευτεί στην γλώσσα δεν θα το κάνει μέσα από μεταφράσεις ταινιών. Υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλοι άνθρωποι, ή site ή εφαρμογές για να του τα μάθουν. Όπως ακριβώς δεν μαθαίνει κάποιος σωστή οδήγηση βλέποντας fast & furious.


Μακραν ..
Αληθινό σενάριο

2 πιτσιρίκια κάθονται μπροστά στην τηλεόραση και βλέπουν dvd
Κόβουν τους υπότιτλους, γιατί δεν ξέρουν να διαβάζουν, δεν έχουν πάει ακόμα σχολείο και οι υπότιτλοι τα εμποδίζουν που πιάνουν μέρος στην εικόνα.
Η τηλεόραση συνδεδεμένη με στερεοφωνικό, η προφορά είναι άψογη από τα ηχεία.

Μεγαλώνοντας βάζανε και υπότιτλους (αγγλικούς ή ελληνικούς) όταν δεν καταλάβαιναν.

Και τα δύο πήραν proficiency στη 2α λυκείου και η γλώσσα τους πάει ροδάνι

Πιθανότατα έχεις δεί σπόρια που δεν ξέρουν να διαβάζουν, χειρίζονται άνετα συσκευές λόγω παρατηρητικότητας (μυαλό σφουγγάρι)

Παλιά συμπληρώναμε τα αγγλικά μας βάζοντας Αγκάθα Κρίστι αγγλικά και ελληνικά, δίπλα-δίπλα, διαβάζοντας και απο τα 2 βιβλία.

Η εκμάθηση γλώσσας (και άλλων γνώσεων) είναι καθαρά οπτικό-ακουστική κατάσταση.

----------


## Zus

> Η εκμάθηση γλώσσας (και άλλων γνώσεων) είναι καθαρά οπτικό-ακουστική κατάσταση.


Ναι, το γνωρίζω, άλλωστε έχω δουλέψει και δουλεύω (για πλάκα να μάθω τα βασικά στα Ισπανικά) εφαρμογές τύπου Duolingo. Σε αυτή, όπως και γενικότερα σε ίδιου τύπου εφαρμογές παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η οπτικο-ακουστική κατάσταση που αναφέρεις.

Σε αυτό που διαφώνησα, είναι στο να ζητάμε και τα ρέστα για τις μη πετυχημένες μεταφράσεις, διότι θα μάθουμε την γλώσσα λάθος. Δεν είναι εκπαιδευτικού χαρακτήρα η μεταφράσης της συρεγγέλα.

----------


## zaranero

Η εκμαθηση μιας γλωσσας σε "βαθος" ειναι εξαρετικα δυσκολη γιατι εμπεριεχει και την αντιστοιχη κουλτουρα, η οποια αλλαζει κιολας με την παροδο του χρονου, με συνεπεια και την αλλαγη της γλωσσας. Ειδικα το χιουμορ ειναι "δυσκολη" υποθεση να αναπαραχθει σε αλλη κουλτουρα και θεμα οπτικης γωνιας πως θα αποδοθει. Επισης μην κοιτατε που στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ εχουμε "μερακι" με την τεχνολογια οποτε ως ενα σημειο εχουμε "φαει" στην μαπα τα αγγλικα τουλαχιστον ως ενα βαθμο.

----------


## tefras

To PirateBay θα επανέρθει?

----------


## macro

Ποτε δεν εκλεισε......

----------


## Zer0c00L

απλά μπαίνεις στο "αυθεντικό" thepiratebay μέσω του δικτύου TOR

----------


## Theodore41

> απλά μπαίνεις στο "αυθεντικό" thepiratebay μέσω του δικτύου TOR


Τι είναι αυτό και πώς μπαίνεις;

----------


## bomberb17

Μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει αυτή την είδηση;
https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/xares-k...nline/2669586/
Αν αληθεύει και δεν είναι fake τότε είμαστε για γέλια...  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Γιατί θα είμαστε για γέλια;

Η απάντηση είναι ότι πλέον δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή DNS για να συνδεθεί κάποιος σε site της λίστας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τι είναι αυτό και πώς μπαίνεις;


αν κάνεις αναζήτηση στο google θα μάθεις τι είναι το TOR και τι πρέπει να κατεβάσεις για να έχεις πρόσβαση π.χ στο ThePirateBay

πρόσεχε όμως το TOR έχει συσχετιστεί με το "Dark Web" λόγω της "ανωνυμίας" που προσφέρει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει αυτή την είδηση;
> https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/xares-k...nline/2669586/
> Αν αληθεύει και δεν είναι fake τότε είμαστε για γέλια...


δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είμαστε για γέλια

οι πάροχοι έκαναν ότι τους διέταξε η επιτροπή (βασιζόμενη στις καταγγελίες της ΕΠΟΕ/ΟΠΙ)

δηλαδή μπλόκαραν σε στάδιο DNS την πρόσβαση στις συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες

τώρα αν οι ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές των ιστοσελίδων έφτιαξαν νέο domain name (όνομα) ή mirror με άλλο όνομα που εννοείται ότι αυτό θα έκαναν 

αν θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι περισσότερο οι πάροχοι θα πρέπει να φιλτράρουν την κίνηση δεδομένων όπως και άλλα πράγματα που γίνονται στο εξωτερικό αλλά εδώ δεν επιτρέπει η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία

όταν αυτή αλλάξει τότε τα λέμε...

----------


## macro

pirateproxy.gdn

----------


## Theodore41

Με απλό FF δεν βγαίνουν.Με Chrome που δοκίμασα με VPN,βγήκε μια μπλε σελίδα και γράφει κάτι που θα επιτρέπει να κατεβάζεις ψηφιακό περιεχόμενο.Κάντε το να μου πείτε κι εμένα τι ακριβώς είναι...

----------


## Zus

> αν κάνεις αναζήτηση στο google θα μάθεις τι είναι το TOR και τι πρέπει να κατεβάσεις για να έχεις πρόσβαση π.χ στο ThePirateBay
> 
> πρόσεχε όμως το TOR έχει συσχετιστεί με το "Dark Web" λόγω της "ανωνυμίας" που προσφέρει.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είμαστε για γέλια
> ...


Για αυτήν την επιτροπή που αποφάσισε έτσι απλά να διακόψει πρόσβαση σε site έχουμε μάθει κάτι χειροπιαστό? Ποιοι είναι, από που προήλθαν? Πως ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι μία δεύτερη... ΑΕΠΙ?

----------


## bomberb17

Για γέλια είμαστε γιατί οι σωστές ενέργειες που έπρεπε να γίνουν θα έπρεπε να έχουν ως στόχο την πηγή (δηλ. τους servers) και όχι κάποιο απλό DNS block (που και αυτό παρακάμπτεται για πλάκα).

----------


## sdikr

> Για γέλια είμαστε γιατί οι σωστές ενέργειες που έπρεπε να γίνουν θα έπρεπε να έχουν ως στόχο την πηγή (δηλ. τους servers) και όχι κάποιο απλό DNS block (που και αυτό παρακάμπτεται για πλάκα).


Σε όλο τον κόσμο αυτό που μπορούνε να κάνουνε είναι να μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση, αφού δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι στους server Καθώς είναι συνήθως σε χώρες που δεν μπορούν να τους κυνηγήσουν, αρκετές χώρες κάνουν χρήση του dns block, όχι μόνο η Ελλάδα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για αυτήν την επιτροπή που αποφάσισε έτσι απλά να διακόψει πρόσβαση σε site έχουμε μάθει κάτι χειροπιαστό? Ποιοι είναι, από που προήλθαν? Πως ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι μία δεύτερη... ΑΕΠΙ?


έχει ιστοσελίδα η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή

έχει την πλήρη υποστήριξη από την ΕΠΟΕ και τον ΟΠΙ

όπως και από κάποιους από τους "κυβερνώντες" οι οποίοι έχουν σχέση με τα "Media"

τίποτα άλλο δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε όλο τον κόσμο αυτό που μπορούνε να κάνουνε είναι να μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση, αφού δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι στους server Καθώς είναι συνήθως σε χώρες που δεν μπορούν να τους κυνηγήσουν, αρκετές χώρες κάνουν χρήση του dns block, όχι μόνο η Ελλάδα


άλλες χώρες κάνουν φιλτράρισμα στην κίνηση καθώς το επιτρέπει η νομοθεσία τους

στέλνουν τον λογαριασμό στο σπίτι ή σου κόβουν την σύνδεση

ή απλά κλείνουν τις ιστοσελίδες και ρίχνουν πρόστιμα στους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές της.

----------


## spiderman

> αν θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι περισσότερο οι πάροχοι θα πρέπει να φιλτράρουν την κίνηση δεδομένων όπως και άλλα πράγματα που γίνονται στο εξωτερικό αλλά εδώ δεν επιτρέπει η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία
> 
> όταν αυτή αλλάξει τότε τα λέμε...


Ποια είναι αυτή η νομοθεσία που δεν το επιτρέπει;

----------


## bomberb17

> Σε όλο τον κόσμο αυτό που μπορούνε να κάνουνε είναι να μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση, αφού δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι στους server Καθώς είναι συνήθως σε χώρες που δεν μπορούν να τους κυνηγήσουν, αρκετές χώρες κάνουν χρήση του dns block, όχι μόνο η Ελλάδα



Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να επαναλάβουμε όλοι ο καθένας αυτά που έλεγε μερικές σελίδες πίσω.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να επαναλάβουμε όλοι ο καθένας αυτά που έλεγε μερικές σελίδες πίσω.


Οταν σταματήσεις να λες πως είναι οι εδώ για γέλια τότε φυσικά και δεν θα υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει αναφορά οτι και σε άλλες χώρες το ίδιο κάνουνε

----------


## bomberb17

> Οταν σταματήσεις να λες πως είναι οι εδώ για γέλια τότε φυσικά και δεν θα υπάρχει λόγος να γίνει αναφορά οτι και σε άλλες χώρες το ίδιο κάνουνε


Άντε πάλι τα ίδια.......... Θες να κάτσουμε να πούμε ξανά τι γίνεται στις άλλες χώρες; Είπαμε ότι συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε, επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να ξαναλέει ο καθένας τα δικά του.

----------


## BILL5

Ας ξεκινήσει ο κόσμος να κόβει τις συνδέσεις και θα δεις μετα πως οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες θα το ανοίξουν μόνες τους

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ας ξεκινήσει ο κόσμος να κόβει τις συνδέσεις και θα δεις μετα πως οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες θα το ανοίξουν μόνες τους


η ιδέα αυτή φαντάζει "ουτοπική" καθώς δεν υπάρχει κανείς που θα κόψει την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο

εδώ όλοι/ες μέσα στα ΜΜΜ (Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς) παίζουν με τα έξυπνα κινητά τους στο διαδίκτυο μπαίνοντας στο facebook και στο youtube

και εσύ λες να κόψουν τις συνδέσεις

αν γίνει ποτέ διακοπή των υπηρεσιών της κινητής τηλεφωνίας και του διαδικτύου στην ελλάδα θα ξεσπάσει επανάσταση

----------


## Wonderland

> Είναι πρόσθετο για το AdBlock που έχει ο browser . Δεν έχει σημασία το λειτουργικό.
> Οποιοδήτε AdBlock έχεις εγκατεστημένο στον browser σου (Firefox, chrome, edge, opera) μπορεί να το δεχτεί
> 
> Πήγαινε εδώ
> Δίπλα στο Subscribe γράφει NoCoin με κόκκινα γράμματα. Πάτα εκεί και θα εγκατασταθεί
> 
> ΥΓ. Φαντάζομαι έχεις ήδη κάποιο AdBlock (AdBlock, Adblock Plus, uBock Origin, AdGuard)


To uBlock Origin (πιθανόν και τα διάφορα AdBlock) έχει ήδη σχετική ενσωματωμένη λίστα (Resource abuse) που είναι ενεργή. Η χρήση ακόμη μίας είναι μάλλον περιττή.

----------


## bomberb17

> To uBlock Origin (πιθανόν και τα διάφορα AdBlock) έχει ήδη σχετική ενσωματωμένη λίστα (Resource abuse) που είναι ενεργή. Η χρήση ακόμη μίας είναι μάλλον περιττή.


Απότι έχω δει η λίστα αυτή δεν είναι τόσο εξειδικευμένη για περιπτώσεις browser-mining. Επίσης πολλά από τα πιο εξειδικευμένα addons έχουν και heuristics όπου καταλαβαίνουν την συμπεριφορά που έχουν οι mining javascript codes χωρίς εν ανάγκη να είναι στη blacklist. Προφανώς βέβαια αυτά τα addons είναι χρήσιμα μόνο για όποιον επισκέφτεται "περίεργα" sites όπως το piratebay.

----------


## Zus

> Απότι έχω δει η λίστα αυτή δεν είναι τόσο εξειδικευμένη για περιπτώσεις browser-mining. Επίσης πολλά από τα πιο εξειδικευμένα addons έχουν και heuristics όπου καταλαβαίνουν την συμπεριφορά που έχουν οι mining javascript codes χωρίς εν ανάγκη να είναι στη blacklist. Προφανώς βέβαια αυτά τα addons είναι χρήσιμα μόνο για όποιον επισκέφτεται "περίεργα" sites όπως το piratebay.


Το piratebay δεν είναι "περίεργο" site.

----------


## bomberb17

> Το piratebay δεν είναι "περίεργο" site.


Και αυτό τι είναι;

----------


## x69pr

Τουλαχιστον ενημερωνουν για το τι τρεχει και σου λεει αν δεν θες φυγε η βαλε adblock. Μακαρι ολα τα site να ηταν τοσο ξεκαθαρα.

----------


## Archon

> Και αυτό τι είναι;


Απο που το ειδες αυτο? Στην σελιδα δεν με βαζει και στις εναλλακτικες δεν υπαρχει αυτο το μηνυμα.

----------


## bomberb17

Μου το βγάζει μπαίνοντας στο Tor site του ΡΒ. Άλλωστε είναι γνωστό ότι κάνει mining..

----------


## Zus

> Και αυτό τι είναι;


Δεν διαφωνώ για το miner. Το αναφέρουν ότι χρησιμοποιούν miner για έσοδα, όποιος δεν θέλει δεν μπαίνει.

Ο όρος "περίεργο" site δεν μου άρεσε. Στο μυαλό μου το περίεργο είναι κάτι παράνομο και το piratebay δεν είναι παράνομο.

----------


## Symos

> Στο μυαλό μου το περίεργο είναι κάτι παράνομο και το piratebay δεν είναι παράνομο.


Κοίτα, να λες ότι _δεν θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε_ να είναι παράνομο, το δέχομαι.
Αλλά να λες ότι δεν _είναι_ παράνομο, που το στηρίζεις; Γιατί σίγουρα όχι στη νομικό σύστημα, ούτε το δικό μας, ούτε των περισσότερων άλλων νομικών δικαιοδοσιών στην Ευρώπη.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κοίτα, να λες ότι _δεν θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε_ να είναι παράνομο, το δέχομαι.
> Αλλά να λες ότι δεν _είναι_ παράνομο, που το στηρίζεις; Γιατί σίγουρα όχι στη νομικό σύστημα, ούτε το δικό μας, ούτε των περισσότερων άλλων νομικών δικαιοδοσιών στην Ευρώπη.


Ούτε εγώ θεωρώ παράνομο το οποιοδήποτε δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό torrent tracker καθώς καταρχήν φιλοξενεί magnet ή torrent links δεν φιλοξενεί αρχεία στους διακομιστές (seevers) του η διακίνηση γίνεται μεταξύ των χρηστών του διαδικτύου με το πρωτόκολλο torrent ότι αφορά δε τα αρχεία που διακινούνται υπάρχουν και νόμιμα αρχεία που δεν υπάρχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα όπως αρχεία linux αρχεία μεγάλα σε χωρητικότητα που τα διακινούν π.χ φοιτητές ή αρχεία που λόγω μεγέθους μπορεί να τα διακινούν εταιρείες οι υπάλληλοι αυτών.

Το torrent δεν σημαίνει αποκλειστικότητα ότι διακρίνεις υλικό πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας π.χ ταινίες , τηλεοπτικές σειρές η μουσική.

Απλά επειδή σε πολλές χώρες δεν υπάρχει η νομοθεσία όπως και στην χώρα μας για να πιάσουν τους χρήστες που παραβιάζουν την νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα πιάνουν τους ιδιοκτήτες ή διαχειριστές και κλείνουν αν μπορούν τις σχετικές ιστοσελίδες.

Αυτό που δεν ξέρει ο περισσότερος κόσμος εκτός αυτούς που ασχολούνται με το "άθλημα" είναι ότι το παράνομο περιεχόμενο διοχετεύεται από τις εταιρείες (κάποιους υπαλλήλους) όπως και έχουν σχέση κάποιοι ας πούμε υπάλληλοι των εταιρειών με τις ιστοσελίδες αυτές.

----------


## Zus

> Κοίτα, να λες ότι _δεν θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε_ να είναι παράνομο, το δέχομαι.
> Αλλά να λες ότι δεν _είναι_ παράνομο, που το στηρίζεις; Γιατί σίγουρα όχι στη νομικό σύστημα, ούτε το δικό μας, ούτε των περισσότερων άλλων νομικών δικαιοδοσιών στην Ευρώπη.


Αν το piratebay διατηρούσε το αρχείο .avi και το διέθετε προς κατέβασμα ή προβολή, θα σου έλεγα ότι είναι παράνομο. Τώρα το τοπίο είναι θολό και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει βγάλει ποτέ κανείς άκρη, για το ποια τα όρια του παράνομου και του νόμιμου στον διαμοιρασμό χρηστών. Για αυτό και πολλά site επιβιώνουν ύστερα από επιθέσεις χρόνων, παρά τις στρατιές των ακριβοπληρωμένων δικηγόρων. Για αυτό ακόμα και σε τοπικό επίπεδο (καλή ώρα) η απαγόρευυση γίνεται από *3 άγνωστα* άτομα, με υπερεξουσιές, πετώντας ένα τσιτάτο περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και άντε γεια.

Το πρόβλημα στην προκειμένη είναι ο χρήστης ατομικά και όχι το piratebay. Και από την στιγμή που δεν μποrούν να φτάσουν στον τελικό χρήστη, στρέφονται στο piratebay.

----------


## Chingachgook

"Το τοπίο είναι θολό", "δεν νομίζω ότι έχει βγάλει ποτέ κανείς άκρη, για το ποια τα όρια του παράνομου και του νόμιμου στον διαμοιρασμό χρηστών" είναι λιγουλάκι διαφορετικά με αυτό που έγραψες πριν "και το piratebay δεν είναι παράνομο", δεν νομίζεις;

Ή είναι, ή δεν είναι. Δεν είναι το site του Σρέντιγκερ για να μην είναι ΚΑΙ να είναι.

----------


## Zus

> "Το τοπίο είναι θολό", "δεν νομίζω ότι έχει βγάλει ποτέ κανείς άκρη, για το ποια τα όρια του παράνομου και του νόμιμου στον διαμοιρασμό χρηστών" είναι λιγουλάκι διαφορετικά με αυτό που έγραψες πριν "και το piratebay δεν είναι παράνομο", δεν νομίζεις;
> 
> Ή είναι, ή δεν είναι. Δεν είναι το site του Σρέντιγκερ για να μην είναι ΚΑΙ να είναι.


Μέχρι να αποδείξουν ότι είναι παράνομο και *οριστικά και αμετάκλητα* θα κλείσει και αυτό και οποιαδήποτε άλλη παρόμοια προσπάθεια, φυσικά και είναι νόμιμο.

----------


## Symos

> Αν το piratebay διατηρούσε το αρχείο .avi και το διέθετε προς κατέβασμα ή προβολή, θα σου έλεγα ότι είναι παράνομο. Τώρα το τοπίο είναι θολό και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει βγάλει ποτέ κανείς άκρη, για το ποια τα όρια του παράνομου και του νόμιμου στον διαμοιρασμό χρηστών. Για αυτό και πολλά site επιβιώνουν ύστερα από επιθέσεις χρόνων, παρά τις στρατιές των ακριβοπληρωμένων δικηγόρων. Για αυτό ακόμα και σε τοπικό επίπεδο (καλή ώρα) η απαγόρευυση γίνεται από *3 άγνωστα* άτομα, με υπερεξουσιές, πετώντας ένα τσιτάτο περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και άντε γεια.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα στην προκειμένη είναι ο χρήστης ατομικά και όχι το piratebay. Και από την στιγμή που δεν μποrούν να φτάσουν στον τελικό χρήστη, στρέφονται στο piratebay.


Κατ'αρχήν δεν είναι το θέμα να πείσεις εμένα για το αν θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται παράνομο ή όχι. Εγώ κατά βάση συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Αλλά όπως είπα παραπάνω, το θέμα δεν είναι η άποψη η δική μου και η δική σου.

Το αν είναι παράνομο ή όχι με βάση το ισχύον νομικό σύστημα των περισσότερων χωρών δεν είναι θολό, έχει κριθεί και έχει τελεσιδικήσει. Το piratebay έχει κριθεί παράνομο και οι ιδρυτές/διαχειριστές του έχουν εκτίσει ποινές φυλάκισης. Αυτό είναι γνωστό σε όλους.

Γι' αυτό ξαναλέω, ναι, να συνεχίσει να γίνεται η κουβέντα για το αν θα *έπρεπε* να είναι παράνομο, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να υποστηρίζουμε ότι δεν *είναι*.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μέχρι να αποδείξουν ότι είναι παράνομο και *οριστικά και αμετάκλητα* θα κλείσει και αυτό και οποιαδήποτε άλλη παρόμοια προσπάθεια, φυσικά και είναι νόμιμο.


Η παρανομία είναι κάτι που κρίνεται, όχι κάτι που αποδεικνύεται (μαθηματικά ας πούμε).
Μια υπόθεση πάει στο δικαστήριο και το δικαστήριο την κρίνει. Εν προκειμένω, τα δικαστήρια έκριναν ότι το piratebay είναι παράνομο και οι ιδρυτές καταδικάστηκαν. Έγινε έφεση και το εφετείο έκρινε επίσης ότι είναι παράνομο.

Άρα όταν εσύ λες "μέχρι να αποδείξουν" δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς ακριβώς.

----------


## Zus

> Κατ'αρχήν δεν είναι το θέμα να πείσεις εμένα για το αν θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται παράνομο ή όχι. Εγώ κατά βάση συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Αλλά όπως είπα παραπάνω, το θέμα δεν είναι η άποψη η δική μου και η δική σου.
> 
> Το αν είναι παράνομο ή όχι με βάση το ισχύον νομικό σύστημα των περισσότερων χωρών δεν είναι θολό, έχει κριθεί και έχει τελεσιδικήσει. Το piratebay έχει κριθεί παράνομο και οι ιδρυτές/διαχειριστές του έχουν εκτίσει ποινές φυλάκισης. Αυτό είναι γνωστό σε όλους.
> 
> Γι' αυτό ξαναλέω, ναι, να συνεχίσει να γίνεται η κουβέντα για το αν θα *έπρεπε* να είναι παράνομο, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να υποστηρίζουμε ότι δεν *είναι*.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Έχει δικαστεί το piratebay με την τωρινή του μορφή και έχει κριθεί ένοχο ?

----------


## bomberb17

> Δεν διαφωνώ για το miner. Το αναφέρουν ότι χρησιμοποιούν miner για έσοδα, όποιος δεν θέλει δεν μπαίνει.
> 
> Ο όρος "περίεργο" site δεν μου άρεσε. Στο μυαλό μου το περίεργο είναι κάτι παράνομο και το piratebay δεν είναι παράνομο.







> Γι' αυτό ξαναλέω, ναι, να συνεχίσει να γίνεται η κουβέντα για το αν θα *έπρεπε* να είναι παράνομο, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να υποστηρίζουμε ότι δεν *είναι*.


Νομίζω η απάντηση του Symos τα λέει όλα.

----------


## Symos

> Έχει δικαστεί το piratebay με την τωρινή του μορφή και έχει κριθεί ένοχο ?


Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς "με την τωρινή του μορφή". Τι έχει αλλάξει επί της ουσίας από τότε που όντως δικάστηκε και κρίθηκε ένοχο;

----------


## hammered

Για εσας που λέτε ότι το torrent αρχείο μόνο του δεν είναι copyrighted αρχείο απλά παραπέμπει σε οδηγίες για να αποκτήσεις copyrighted αρχείο. Οπότε όποιος το κάνει host δεν ευθύνεται.
Να σας απαντήσω με ερώτηση: Έχετε υπόψη σας τις νομικές-ποινικές έννοιες του (άμεσου/απλού) συνεργού;

Είναι σαν να έχω μαγαζί με κυνηγετικά όπλα πράγμα που είναι νόμιμο. Αλλά ταυτόχρονα να πουλάω το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των όπλων σε ανθρώπους που θέλουν να τελέσουν ανθρωποκτονίες και το γνωρίζω αυτό. Που και που πουλάω και κανένα όπλο σε πραγματικό κυνηγό ζώων (aka linux iso)

----------


## bomberb17

Επίσης τι γίνεται αν π.χ. δώσω εδώ link
http://www.o-peiratis.com/peiratiki-tainia-1080p.mp4
Τότε είναι υπεύθυνο (=παράνομο) και το o-peiratis.com αλλά και το adslgr.com που αφήνει να ποστάρω links για κατέβασμα ταινιών.
Η περίπτωση του ΡΒ είναι η ίδια, απλά το link δεν έχει κατάληξη mp4 αλλά .torrent ή αντί για http:// έχει magnet://

----------


## hammered

> Επίσης τι γίνεται αν π.χ. δώσω εδώ link
> http://www.o-peiratis.com/peiratiki-tainia-1080p.mp4
> Τότε είναι υπεύθυνο (=παράνομο) και το o-peiratis.com αλλά και το adslgr.com που αφήνει να ποστάρω links για κατέβασμα ταινιών.


To o-peiratis.com σίγουρα είναι υπεύθυνο. Το adslgr.com όχι. Θα ήταν υπεύθυνο αν του γινόταν γνωστό ότι υπάρχει παράνομο link και δεν το αφαιρούσε (πχ του έστελναν email). Ή αν το adslgr.com είχε αφιερωμένο ολόκληρο forum section για ποστάρισμα link που οδηγούν σε πειρατικό υλικό. Το όλο ζήτημα είναι αν τελούσε σε γνώση το adslgr.com. Βάσει του ΠΔ για το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο(μεταφέρει ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία) οι πάροχοι υπηρεσιών της κοινωνίας της  πληροφορίας (πχ forum) δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι προκαταβολικά για το τι κάνουν οι χρήστες τους. Και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι σε προληπτικό έλεγχο.




> Η περίπτωση του ΡΒ είναι η ίδια, απλά το link δεν έχει κατάληξη mp4 αλλά .torrent ή αντί για http:// έχει magnet://


Δες παραπάνω. Το PB είναι ξεκάθαρα οργανωμένο για καταρχήν διάθεση τέτοιου υλικού και οι διαχειριστές τους δεν μπορούν να ισχυριστούν "δεν γνωρίζαμε ότι χρήστες πόσταραν torrents για πειρατικό περιεχόμενο".

----------


## sdikr

> To o-peiratis.com σίγουρα είναι υπεύθυνο. Το adslgr.com όχι. Θα ήταν υπεύθυνο αν του γινόταν γνωστό ότι υπάρχει παράνομο link και δεν το αφαιρούσε (πχ του έστελναν email). Ή αν το adslgr.com είχε αφιερωμένο ολόκληρο forum section για ποστάρισμα link που οδηγούν σε πειρατικό υλικό. Το όλο ζήτημα είναι αν τελούσε σε γνώση το adslgr.com. Βάσει του ΠΔ για το ηλεκτρονικό εμπόριο(μεταφέρει ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία) οι πάροχοι υπηρεσιών της κοινωνίας της  πληροφορίας (πχ forum) δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι προκαταβολικά για το τι κάνουν οι χρήστες τους. Και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι σε προληπτικό έλεγχο.
> μένο για καταρχήν διάθεση τέτοιου υλικού και οι διαχειριστές τους δεν μπορούν να ισχυριστούν "δεν γνωρίζαμε ότι χρήστες πόσταραν torrents για πειρατικό περιεχόμενο".


 :Respekt: 

Για αυτό φυσικά υπάρχει και στους όρους χρήσης και γίνεται διαγραφή των σχετικών πόστ.

----------


## bomberb17

Η διαγραφή των ποστ γίνεται για να μην είναι το φορουμ "συνένοχο". Αν υποθετικά δεν υπήρχε τέτοιος όρος χρήσης (και το φορουμ έκανε "την πάπια" και τα ποστ δε σβηνόντουσαν, δε μιλάω πουθενά για προληπτικό έλεγχο που λες) τότε απλά θα δημιουργούνταν τελικά ένα subforum "Εδώ οι καλές πειρατικές ταινίες" και τελικά το adslgr θα ήταν στη λίστα του θέματος μαζί με το piratebay κλπ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

http://www.o-peiratis.com/

δεν δουλεύει

Δώσε άλλο, καλύτερο.

----------


## sdikr

> http://www.o-peiratis.com/
> 
> δεν δουλεύει
> 
> Δώσε άλλο, καλύτερο.


Θα χρείαστει να αλλάξεις dns,  ψάξε κάτι απο Σουαζιλάνδη

----------


## Zus

> Δες παραπάνω. Το PB είναι ξεκάθαρα οργανωμένο για καταρχήν διάθεση τέτοιου υλικού και οι διαχειριστές τους δεν μπορούν να ισχυριστούν "δεν γνωρίζαμε ότι χρήστες πόσταραν torrents για πειρατικό περιεχόμενο".


Θέλετε να μας πείτε ότι το piratebay παραμένει ενεργό επειδή απλά είναι τεχνολογικά ανώτερο από τους διώκτες του?

----------


## sdikr

> Θέλετε να μας πείτε ότι το piratebay παραμένει ενεργό επειδή απλά είναι τεχνολογικά ανώτερο από τους διώκτες του?


Οχι,  απλά οι server είναι σε χώρα που δεν μπορούνε να τους κλείσουν οι διώκτες του,  το είχανε κλείσει πριν πάει στην Moldova

----------


## Zus

> Οχι,  απλά οι server είναι σε χώρα που δεν μπορούνε να τους κλείσουν οι διώκτες του,  το είχανε κλείσει πριν πάει στην Moldova


Και γιατί δεν τους κλείνει η χώρα που τους φιλοξενεί?

Εγώ, παρανομώ όταν επισκετομαι site το οποίο λειτουργεί νόμιμα σε συγκεκριμένη χώρα?

----------


## zaranero

Κατα τη γνωμη μου το τι ειναι παρανομο το κρινει η νομοθεσια του καθε κρατους ... ακομα και τα κρατη κρινονται για τις νομοθεσιες που εχουν απο αλλα κρατη κλπ κλπ.

Το επικινδυνο για να σιωπησει ενα site σαν το Pirate bay .... εχει σχεση με την ελευθερια διακινησης ιδεων (οχι παρανομου λογισμικου). 

Περα απο το τι ειναι παρανομο και περα απο το τι κανουμε σαν πλειοψηφια χρηστων, ειναι ηθικο χωρις να πληρωνουμε τιποτα , να απολαμβανουμε την δουλεια αλλων ανθρωπων?

Οχι, αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει προσπαθησει και το piratebay να κανει κατι προς αυτη τη κατευθυνση , δηλαδη να μπλοκαρει πειρατικα λινκς κλπ με συστηματα τεχνητης νοημοσυνης και δεν ξερω τι αλλο. Ισως για μερικα να ειναι δυσκολο, αλλωστε και μονο τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ενος εργου μπορει να εμπεριεχει μακροχρονιες δικες απο εξιδεικευμενα ατομα , κατι που δεν μπορει να παρακολουθησει ισως κανεις. αλλα εαν κατι ειναι εξωφθαλμα πειρατικο περιεχομενο θα μπορουσε να το μπλοκαρει. Φυσικα κανεις δεν θελει την "εννοια" της λογοκρισιας και φυσικα αυτο ειναι που το κραταει και ζωντανο, αλλιως εαν αρχισε να μπλοκαρει θα εξαφανιζοταν εν ριπει οφθαλμου απο τους χρηστες.

----------


## sdikr

> Και γιατί δεν τους κλείνει η χώρα που τους φιλοξενεί?
> 
> *Εγώ, παρανομώ όταν επισκετομαι site το οποίο λειτουργεί νόμιμα σε συγκεκριμένη χώρα?*



Επιχειρήματα νηπιαγωγείου! 

Ναι παρανομείς,   απλά στην δικιά μας χώρα δεν μπορούν να σε ψάξουν γιατί κατέβασες κάτι,  σε άλλες χώρες σου στέλνουν τον λογαριασμό.
Μπορείς να αγοράσεις και όπλα Online, ηλεκτρονικά τσιγάρα είναι νόμιμα εκεί που τα αγοράζεις.

Σε άλλες χώρες είναι διαφορετική η ηλικία που επιτρέπονται οι σεξουαλικές επαφές ή και οι φωτογραφίες,  αν όμως εσύ δεις εδώ στην Ελλάδα Porno με underage θα έχεις θέμα

- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι, αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει προσπαθησει και το piratebay να κανει κατι προς αυτη τη κατευθυνση , δηλαδη να μπλοκαρει πειρατικα λινκς κλπ με συστηματα τεχνητης νοημοσυνης και δεν ξερω τι αλλο. Ισως για μερικα να ειναι δυσκολο, αλλωστε και μονο τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα ενος εργου μπορει να εμπεριεχει μακροχρονιες δικες απο εξιδεικευμενα ατομα , κατι που δεν μπορει να παρακολουθησει ισως κανεις. αλλα εαν κατι ειναι εξωφθαλμα πειρατικο περιεχομενο θα μπορουσε να το μπλοκαρει. Φυσικα κανεις δεν θελει την "εννοια" της λογοκρισιας και φυσικα αυτο ειναι που το κραταει και ζωντανο, αλλιως εαν αρχισε να μπλοκαρει θα εξαφανιζοταν εν ριπει οφθαλμου απο τους χρηστες.


Αντίθετα το Piratebay ήταν απο αυτούς που το φώναζε στα blogs του,  μας έστειλε η τάδε εταιρία να κατεβάσουμε την ταινία τους, τους γράψαμε στο /dev/null

----------


## Zus

> Επιχειρήματα νηπιαγωγείου! 
> 
> Ναι παρανομείς,   απλά στην δικιά μας χώρα δεν μπορούν να σε ψάξουν γιατί κατέβασες κάτι,  σε άλλες χώρες σου στέλνουν τον λογαριασμό.
> Μπορείς να αγοράσεις και όπλα Online, ηλεκτρονικά τσιγάρα είναι νόμιμα εκεί που τα αγοράζεις.
> 
> Σε άλλες χώρες είναι διαφορετική η ηλικία που επιτρέπονται οι σεξουαλικές επαφές ή και οι φωτογραφίες,  αν όμως εσύ δεις εδώ στην Ελλάδα Porno με underage θα έχεις θέμα


Φτάσαμε και στο κλασσικό επιχείρημα της παιδικής πορνογραφίας που επιλύει όλες τις κόντρες περί "πνευμαιτκής ιδιοκτησίας"

Εγώ ξαναρωτάω. Είναι παράνομο να επισκέπτομαι ιστοσελίδα που έχει host από συγκεκριμένη χώρα? Εάν η συγκεκριμένη χώρα φιλοξενήσει αύριο το adslgr επειδή βρήκατε τιμή 90% κάτω, θα είναι παράνομο να το επισκέπτομαι?

- - - Updated - - -




> Αντίθετα το Piratebay ήταν απο αυτούς που το φώναζε στα blogs του,  μας έστειλε η τάδε εταιρία να κατεβάσουμε την ταινία τους, τους γράψαμε στο /dev/null


Δικάστηκαν, τιμωρήθηκαν με 1 χρόνο φυλάκιση αν θυμάμαι καλά. Πέρασαν τόσα χρόνια, έγιναν τόσες αλλαγές. Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, έχει κριθεί το site παράνομο στην χώρα που βρίσκεται, προσπαθούν να το μπλοκάρουν και δεν τα καταφέρνουν επειδή είναι σαίνια?

----------


## sdikr

> Φτάσαμε και στο κλασσικό επιχείρημα της παιδικής πορνογραφίας που επιλύει όλες τις κόντρες περί "πνευμαιτκής ιδιοκτησίας"
> 
> Εγώ ξαναρωτάω. Είναι παράνομο να επισκέπτομαι ιστοσελίδα που έχει host από συγκεκριμένη χώρα? Εάν η συγκεκριμένη χώρα φιλοξενήσει αύριο το adslgr επειδή βρήκατε τιμή 90% κάτω, θα είναι παράνομο να το επισκέπτομαι?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δικάστηκαν, τιμωρήθηκαν με 1 χρόνο φυλάκιση αν θυμάμαι καλά. Πέρασαν τόσα χρόνια, έγιναν τόσες αλλαγές. Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, έχει κριθεί το site παράνομο στην χώρα που βρίσκεται, προσπαθούν να το μπλοκάρουν και δεν τα καταφέρνουν επειδή είναι σαίνια?



To adslgr δεν έχει, ούτε βοηθάει στην πρόσβαση παράνομου υλικού σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της Χώρας που είσαι, όποτε όχι  όπως δεν είναι παράνομο τώρα, δεν θα είναι και τότε. 
Αν όμως είχε κάτι παράνομο για την Ελλάδα,  αλλά όχι για την  Moldova  δεν θα μπορούσανε να το κλείσουν οι ελληνικές αρχές,  αντίθετα εσύ αν είχες πρόσβαση στο παράνομο υλικό απο την Ελλάδα θα ήσουν παράνομος μεν αλλα  αν μιλάμε για ταινίες δεν θα μπορούσε να βγει άρση απορρήτου,  αν όμως γινόταν για κάποιο λόγο έλεγχος στον χώρο σου για άλλο λόγο και βρίσκανε  την ταινία θα είχες θέμα.   αν ήταν πορνογραφία για άτομα κάτω απο το δικό μας όριο τότε θα γινόταν και αρσή απορρήτου

----------


## zaranero

Ασχετο με το θεμα νομιμοτητας, και της ηθικοτητας που ειναι ξεκαθαρα υποκειμενικη , θα ηταν κριμα να σιωπησει ενα σαιτ σαν αυτο και τα αντιστοιχα του και για ενα αλλο λογο.

Υπαρχει πολυ φτωχεια στον κοσμο, εαν αποκλεισεις αυτους που πραγματικα δεν εχουν αλλο τροπο να αποκτησουν το απαραιτητο υλικο ωστε να συμβαδιζουν με τους πλουσιους σε θεματα  οπως της εκπαιδευσης κλπ. , τοτε μεγαλωνεις και αλλο το χασμα πλουσιων - φτωχων. Δεν ειναι κατι που μπορει να γινει , ουτε μπορουν να βοηθησουν τεχνητες νοημοσυνες εδω.

----------


## sdikr

> Ασχετο με το θεμα νομιμοτητας, και της ηθικοτητας που ειναι ξεκαθαρα υποκειμενικη , θα ηταν κριμα να σιωπησει ενα σαιτ σαν αυτο και τα αντιστοιχα του και για ενα αλλο λογο.
> 
> Υπαρχει πολυ φτωχεια στον κοσμο, εαν αποκλεισεις αυτους που πραγματικα δεν εχουν αλλο τροπο να αποκτησουν το απαραιτητο υλικο ωστε να συμβαδιζουν με τους πλουσιους σε θεματα  οπως της εκπαιδευσης κλπ. , τοτε μεγαλωνεις και αλλο το χασμα πλουσιων - φτωχων. Δεν ειναι κατι που μπορει να γινει , ουτε μπορουν να βοηθησουν τεχνητες νοημοσυνες εδω.


Υπάρχουν βιβλιοθήκες,  υπάρχουν φόρουμ, υπάρχουν Blog,  υπάρχουν τόσες και τόσες πηγές δωρεάν ενημέρωσης και εκπαίδευσής.
Το gamato-movies και τα λοιπά δεν νομίζω να έχουν να κάνουν με αυτά, εκτός αν θέλεις να μάθεις πως να ανοίγεις portals σε διαφορετικές διαστάσεις ή σύμπαντα.

----------


## hammered

> Η διαγραφή των ποστ γίνεται για να μην είναι το φορουμ "συνένοχο". Αν υποθετικά δεν υπήρχε τέτοιος όρος χρήσης (και το φορουμ έκανε "την πάπια" και τα ποστ δε σβηνόντουσαν, δε μιλάω πουθενά για προληπτικό έλεγχο που λες) τότε απλά θα δημιουργούνταν τελικά ένα subforum "Εδώ οι καλές πειρατικές ταινίες" και τελικά το adslgr θα ήταν στη λίστα του θέματος μαζί με το piratebay κλπ.


Σε αυτό το σενάριο, ναι μάλλον θα ήταν και το adslgr.com υπεύθυνο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και γιατί δεν τους κλείνει η χώρα που τους φιλοξενεί?
> 
> Εγώ, παρανομώ όταν επισκετομαι site το οποίο λειτουργεί νόμιμα σε συγκεκριμένη χώρα?


Για την επίσκεψη δεν παρανομείς γιατί στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ποινικό αδίκημα το να επισκέπτεσαι μια ιστοσελίδα.
Αν αρχίσεις και κατεβάζεις πειρατικά πράγματα τότε παρανομείς. Η παράνομη πράξη δηλαδή είναι το κατέβασμα, όχι η επίσκεψη. Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση (εντελώς απίθανο) θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί η επίσκεψη σου ως απόπειρα να κατεβάσεις πειρατικό περιεχόμενο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δικάστηκαν, τιμωρήθηκαν με 1 χρόνο φυλάκιση αν θυμάμαι καλά. Πέρασαν τόσα χρόνια, έγιναν τόσες αλλαγές. *Αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, έχει κριθεί το site παράνομο στην χώρα που βρίσκεται, προσπαθούν να το μπλοκάρουν και δεν τα καταφέρνουν επειδή είναι σαίνια?*


Συγγνώμη για την ερώτηση αλλά μήπως δεν έχεις ιδέα από τεχνολογία του networking; Ξέρεις πως λειτουργούν τα DNS, τα domains και τα IPs; Και τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά σε συνδυασμό με την ευκολία του να αλλάζεις host provider σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα γουστάρεις;

Εν ολίγοις δεν καταφέρνουν να το μπλοκάρουν αποτελεσματικά γιατί οι διαχειριστές τους είναι "σαΐνια" στην τεχνολογία και όχι γιατί είναι νόμιμοι.

----------


## zaranero

> Υπάρχουν βιβλιοθήκες,  υπάρχουν φόρουμ, υπάρχουν Blog,  υπάρχουν τόσες και τόσες πηγές δωρεάν ενημέρωσης και εκπαίδευσής.
> Το gamato-movies και τα λοιπά δεν νομίζω να έχουν να κάνουν με αυτά, εκτός αν θέλεις να μάθεις πως να ανοίγεις portals σε διαφορετικές διαστάσεις ή σύμπαντα.


Οχι , γιατι τοτε αυτοι που πληρωνουν για να αποκτησουν εκπαιδευση μεσω ιντερνετ ειναι "κοροιδα" . Σαφως και υπαρχουν οι φτηνες και ανοργανωτες λυσεις που μπορεις να αποκτησεις εκπαιδευση και αυτες που αξιζεις να πληρωσεις.

Αλλα δεν μπορουμε να καταπιαστουμε μονο με το θεμα "εκπαιδευση". Ολα παιζουν ρολο. Ακομα και η "κουλτουρα". Πως θα σου φαινοταν να μιλανε οι αλλοι για νεες ταινιες, για νεα παιχνιδια ή οτιδηποτε και εσυ να τους ακους σαν "χανος" γιατι δεν εχεις τα μεσα να συμβαδισεις και μεγαλωσε αυτο σε μεγαλες μαζες ανθρωπων , ακομα και κρατων.

Στην τελικη, γιατι να μην μπορεις και εσυ να απολαυσεις κατι στη ζωη σου, επειδη δεν εχεις την απαραιτητη οικονομικη επιφανεια ... ετσι κι αλλιως ο ταδε παραγωγος δεν προκειται να δει χρηματα απο εσενα γιατι "ουκ αν λαβεις παρα του μη εχοντος" , ειτε την δεις ειτε οχι. Φυσικα και ο "πλουσιος" , εαν εχεις εσυ κατι δωρεαν με πλαγιο μεσο , γιατι να μην το εχει και αυτος και να χαλασει τα χρηματα του αλλου ... και ο παραγωγος και οι λοιποι ας πεινασουν.

Δεν υπαρχει καποια τελεια λυση και αναλογα τι θεωρει ο καθενας ποιο σημαντικο.

----------


## sdikr

> Οχι , γιατι τοτε αυτοι που πληρωνουν για να αποκτησουν εκπαιδευση μεσω ιντερνετ ειναι "κοροιδα" . Σαφως και υπαρχουν οι φτηνες και ανοργανωτες λυσεις που μπορεις να αποκτησεις εκπαιδευση και αυτες που αξιζεις να πληρωσεις.
> 
> Αλλα δεν μπορουμε να καταπιασουμε μονο με το θεμα "εκπαιδευση". Ολα παιζουν ρολο. Ακομα και η "κουλτουρα". Πως θα σου φαινοταν να μιλανε οι αλλοι για νεες ταινιες, για νεα παιχνιδια ή οτιδηποτε και εσυ να τους ακους σαν "χανος" γιατι δεν εχεις τα μεσα να συμβαδισεις και μεγαλωσε αυτο σε μεγαλες μαζες ανθρωπων , ακομα και κρατων.
> 
> Στην τελικη, γιατι να μην μπορεις και εσυ να απολαυσεις κατι στη ζωη σου, επειδη δεν εχεις την απαραιτητη οικονομικη επιφανεια ... ετσι κι αλλιως ο ταδε παραγωγος δεν προκειται να δει χρηματα απο εσενα γιατι "ουκ αν λαβεις παρα του μη εχοντος" , ειτε την δεις ειτε οχι. Φυσικα και ο "πλουσιος" , εαν εχεις εσυ κατι δωρεαν με πλαγιο μεσο , γιατι να μην το εχει και αυτος και να χαλασει τα χρηματα του αλλου ... και ο παραγωγος και οι λοιποι ας πεινασουν.
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει καποια τελεια λυση και αναλογα τι θεωρει ο καθενας ποιο σημαντικο.


Ξεκινάς λέγοντας κάτι σωστό,   όπως το "αυτες που αξίζει να πληρώσεις"   και μετά  το χαλάς.
Δεν πάει έτσι όμως.

Εσύ θέλεις να πληρώνεσαι για την εργασία/υπηρεσίες που παρέχεις; 
Γιατί;   είσαι πιο έξυπνος απο τον χ παραγωγό;  πιο όμορφος μήπως;  οχι να πεινάσεις και εσύ μαζί με τον παραγωγό και τους υπόλοιπους

----------


## zaranero

> Ξεκινάς λέγοντας κάτι σωστό,   όπως το "αυτες που αξίζει να πληρώσεις"   και μετά  το χαλάς.
> Δεν πάει έτσι όμως.
> 
> Εσύ θέλεις να πληρώνεσαι για την εργασία/υπηρεσίες που παρέχεις; 
> Γιατί;   είσαι πιο έξυπνος απο τον χ παραγωγό;  πιο όμορφος μήπως;  οχι να πεινάσεις και εσύ μαζί με τον παραγωγό και τους υπόλοιπους



Ειναι κοινωνικο το θεμα, ισοκατανομη πλουτου και αλλες ουτοπικες ιδεες. Αυτοι που εχουν τα χρηματα , εχουν και τη δυναμη να εφαρμοσουν την εννοια του "ορθου" και αυτο θα γινει τελικα. Δεν μπορω να ξερω πως θα λειτουργησει, αλλωστε οπως αναφερες ηδη η εκπαιδευση εχει γινει αρκετα προσιτη, αρκει να εχεις προσβαση στο διαδικτυο.

Ισως και να μην ηταν τοσο εξελιγμενα τα πραγματα, αν δεν υπηρχαν και οι πλαγιες "οδοι" , σκεψου ενα ιντερνετ που να ειχε ξεκινησει απο τα γενοφασκια του, σαν ενα "ορθο" μεσο και ηταν υπο τον ελεγχο μερικων ελιτ ( βλεπε εχω την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα) και οχι ενα μεσο που μπορουσε να εχει μεγαλη μαζα ανθρωπων προσβαση σε "απαγορευμενους" καρπους. Δεν νομιζω να ηταν κατι που θα επεφερε καλα αποτελεσματα μακροπροθεσμα, σιγουρα το "τωρα" θα ηταν διαφορετικο.

- - - Updated - - -

Και εδω που τα λεμε ετσι ξεκινησε ... στρατιωτικο προτζεκτ .... κατοπιν ακαδημαικο κλπ.

----------


## stelios4711

> ειναι ηθικο χωρις να πληρωνουμε τιποτα , να απολαμβανουμε την δουλεια αλλων ανθρωπων


Φυσικά. 
Υπάρχουν πολλά προϊόντα/υπηρεσίες που απολαμβάνουμε χωρίς να πληρώνουμε τίποτα.
Το Linux είναι ένα από αυτά
Η Τηλεόραση/ραδιόφωνο είναι ένα άλλο 





> Εσύ θέλεις να πληρώνεσαι για την εργασία/υπηρεσίες που παρέχεις; 
> Γιατί;   είσαι πιο έξυπνος απο τον χ παραγωγό;  πιο όμορφος μήπως;  οχι να πεινάσεις και εσύ μαζί με τον παραγωγό και τους υπόλοιπους


Ο πεταλωτής θέλει να πληρώνεται για τη δουλειά που παρέχει; ο τεχνίτης που φτιάχνει καλάθια; ο Καραγκιοζοπαίχτης; 
Φυσικά και θέλουν να πληρώνονται. Αλλά πεινάνε. Δεν φταίνε οι κλέφτες που δεν αγοράζει ο κόσμος καλάθια ή δεν πεταλώνει άλογα. Δυστυχώς για αυτούς η τεχνολογία προχώρησε και οι υπηρεσίες τους δεν πουλάνε. Πρέπει λοιπόν ή να αλλάξουν επάγγελμα ή να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο διάθεσης/τιμολόγησης των προϊόντων τους 
Θα μπορούσε ας πούμε αυτός με τα καλάθια να βάζει ανθοδέσμες ή σοκολατάκια μέσα και να τα πουλάει στην γιορτή του Αγίου Βαλεντίνου. Όλο το πακέτο. Όχι μεμονωμένα καλάθια. Μπορεί μάλιστα να διαφημίζει ότι το καλάθι είναι δωρεάν αν πάρεις την ανθοδέσμη από αυτόν. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση, παρόλο που δίνει δωρεάν τα καλάθια του δεν θα πεινάσει. 

Οι Ραδιοφωνικοί/Τηλεοπτικοί παραγωγοί δεν πεινάνε. Απλά βρήκαν ένα μοντέλο να ακούει δωρεάν την εκπομπή τους ο κόσμος και αυτοί να πληρώνονται.

Να βάλουν 5€ επιπλέον στο κόστος της DSL σύνδεσης και να είναι ελεύθερα όλα. Προγράμματα, ταινίες, μουσική τα πάντα. 
Αν δεν θέλουν ας πεινάσουν. Ας κλείσουν. Δεινόσαυροι είναι. Δεν προσφέρουν κάτι. 
Θα βγούν υπηρεσίες όπως το Netflix και θα τα κονομήσουν. Και θα ζήσουν αυτοί καλά και εμείς καλύτερα.

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι δεν θα πεινάσει ο τελικός καταναλωτής για να αγοράσει το κάθε ενα τραγούδι χωριστά, την κάθε μια ταινία, το κάθε πρόγραμμα που χρειάζεται για να είναι λειτουργικός ο υπολογιστής. Αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να του παρέχει δωρεάν απλά δεν θα τα έχει

----------


## sdikr

> Φυσικά. 
> Υπάρχουν πολλά προϊόντα/υπηρεσίες που απολαμβάνουμε χωρίς να πληρώνουμε τίποτα.
> Το Linux είναι ένα από αυτά
> Η Τηλεόραση/ραδιόφωνο είναι ένα άλλο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ο πεταλωτής θέλει να πληρώνεται για τη δουλειά που παρέχει; ο τεχνίτης που φτιάχνει καλάθια; ο Καραγκιοζοπαίχτης; 
> ...


Αυτό που λες θα είχε κάποια βάση αν   δεν παίζανε ηθοποιοί σε μια ταινία,  δεν είχαμε σχεδιαστές κουστουμιών σε μια ταίνια, δεν είχαμε όλο το payroll κατασκευής μιας ταινίας καθώς ο κόσμος βλέπει την ταινία.  
Το netflix  δεν είναι 5 ευρώ τον μήνα  είναι παραπάνω και δεν τα έχει όλα (μην αρχίσουμε πάλι τα κλισε του στυλ ναι κάνει 13 αλλά το έχω με άλλους 3 φίλους και αυτοί μας κλείνουν το μάτι οτι το επιτρέπουν)

Αλήθεια αφού δεν σου αρέσει το καλάθι,  γιατί το κλέβεις;

Τηλεόραση και ράδιο, (τα ελευθέρα, γιατί υπάρχουν και τα συνδρομητικά) φυσικά και τα πληρώνεις μέσω διαφημίσεων,  την ΕΡΤ μάλιστα μέσω της ΔΕΗ

----------


## bomberb17

> Φυσικά. 
> Υπάρχουν πολλά προϊόντα/υπηρεσίες που απολαμβάνουμε χωρίς να πληρώνουμε τίποτα.


Κανένα προιόν ή υπηρεσία δεν είναι δωρεάν. Ακόμα και αυτά που "φαίνονται" ότι είναι δωρεάν, στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι, και τα πληρώνεις με κάποιο έμμεσο τρόπο. Παραδείγματα όσα θες:
α) "Δωρεάν" δημόσια υγεία; Πληρώνεις φόρους (και φακελάκι και ιδιωτικούς γιατρούς)
β) "Δωρεάν" δημόσια παιδεία; Πληρώνεις φόρους (και φροντιστήρια)
γ) Ελεύθερες διανομές Linux; Πληρώνεις τις paid versions αφού τις εγκαταστήσεις παντού και δεις ότι τελικά χρειάζεσαι support για την επιχείρησή σου.
δ) Forums/social networks/youtube videos/τηλεόραση/ράδιο κλπ; "πληρώνεις" βλέποντας τις διαφημίσεις.
και η λίστα συνεχίζεται. Το θέμα είναι ότι τίποτα δεν είναι δωρεάν (εκτός από τον αέρα που αναπνέουμε), και για όλα πρέπει να εργαστεί κάποιος άλλος για να το λάβουμε εμείς.

----------


## stelios4711

> Τηλεόραση και ράδιο, (τα ελευθέρα, γιατί υπάρχουν και τα συνδρομητικά) φυσικά και τα πληρώνεις μέσω διαφημίσεων,  την ΕΡΤ μάλιστα μέσω της ΔΕΗ





> Κανένα προιόν ή υπηρεσία δεν είναι δωρεάν. Ακόμα και αυτά που "φαίνονται" ότι είναι δωρεάν, στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι, και τα πληρώνεις με κάποιο έμμεσο τρόπο. Παραδείγματα όσα θες:
> α) "Δωρεάν" δημόσια υγεία; Πληρώνεις φόρους (και φακελάκι και ιδιωτικούς γιατρούς)
> β) "Δωρεάν" δημόσια παιδεία; Πληρώνεις φόρους (και φροντιστήρια)
> γ) Ελεύθερες διανομές Linux; Πληρώνεις τις paid versions αφού τις εγκαταστήσεις παντού και δεις ότι τελικά χρειάζεσαι support για την επιχείρησή σου.
> δ) Forums/social networks/youtube videos/τηλεόραση/ράδιο κλπ; "πληρώνεις" βλέποντας τις διαφημίσεις.
> και η λίστα συνεχίζεται. Το θέμα είναι ότι τίποτα δεν είναι δωρεάν (εκτός από τον αέρα που αναπνέουμε), και για όλα πρέπει να εργαστεί κάποιος άλλος για να το λάβουμε εμείς.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να πω και στα παραδείγματα μου. Οι έξυπνοι επιχειρηματίες της εποχής μας βρήκαν τρόπους να πληρώνονται έμμεσα για αυτά που παρέχουν και να φαίνονται δωρεάν στον τελικό καταναλωτή. 
Οι μόνοι δεινόσαυροι που δεν λένε να αλλάξουν μοντέλο πώλησης και έχουν μείνει σε αυτά του προηγούμενου αιώνα, είναι αυτοί με τα "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" (διαφωνώ με αυτόν τον ορισμό) .  Που θέλουν να μας πουλήσουν ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια σε κασέτα σε δίσκο σε CD και σε ψηφιακή μορφή. Με το ζόρι. 
Σέ όλα τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα έμμεσης πληρωμής που έδωσες τίποτα δεν είναι με το ζόρι.
Δημόσια υγεία απολαμβάνει δωρεάν και ο άνεργος που δεν πληρώνει φόρους.
Φροντιστήριο μπορείς να επιλέξεις να μην πας. Πάλι θα σε δεχθούν τα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα
Διανομές Linux και εμπορικές εφαρμογές μια χαρά μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις χωρίς support 
Και στην Τηλεόραση μπορείς να κάνεις ζαπινγκ την ώρα των διαφημίσεων ή skip στο YouTube 

Αυτοί οι κερατάδες εκεί ! με το ζόρι !

----------


## bomberb17

Αν και φεύγουμε αρκετά offtopic, πολλές φορές στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα "το ζόρι" επικρατεί.
Αν σου πει ο γιατρός ότι το επόμενο διαθέσιμο χειρουργείο είναι σε 6 μήνες αλλά εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις επέμβαση άμεσα τι θα κάνεις; Θα μείνεις "πιστός" στη δωρεάν υγεία; (λίγο ακραίο παράδειγμα αλλά πολλά ανάλογα υπάρχουν στο συγκεκριμένο χώρο).
Αν ο καθηγητής που έχει το παιδί σου στο σχολείο είναι αδιάφορος και "τούβλο", θα το αφήσεις στην τύχη του να πάει να δώσει πανελλήνιες; (υποθέτοντας όλα αυτά ότι τα αντέχεις οικονομικά βέβαια).
Linux χωρίς support είναι οκ για προσωπική χρήση, αλλά υποχρεωτική για επιχείρηση μεσαίου μεγέθους και πάνω.
Στην τηλεόραση έχεις πάντα υπομονή για ζάπινγκ; Ότι και να κάνεις το "μήνυμα" τελικά θα περάσει. Ακόμα και στο youtube δε σε αφήνει skip αν δε δεις λίγο.

----------


## emeliss

Το θέμα μας είναι συγκεκριμένο. Η πρόσβαση είναι πλέον κομμένη από τους ISP; Αν όχι (σε κάποιους σίγουρα όχι) τότε η συζήτηση για το αν αυτά τα site είναι νόμιμα ή όχι καλό θα είναι να μεταφερθεί άλλου.

----------


## Malei

> Το θέμα μας είναι συγκεκριμένο. Η πρόσβαση είναι πλέον κομμένη από τους ISP; Αν όχι (σε κάποιους σίγουρα όχι) τότε η συζήτηση για το αν αυτά τα site είναι νόμιμα ή όχι καλό θα είναι να μεταφερθεί άλλου.


η forthnet πάντως δεν επιτρέπει πρόσβαση στο teniesonline.ucoz.com

*Spoiler:*

----------


## Zus

> Το θέμα μας είναι συγκεκριμένο. Η πρόσβαση είναι πλέον κομμένη από τους ISP; Αν όχι (σε κάποιους σίγουρα όχι) τότε η συζήτηση για το αν αυτά τα site είναι νόμιμα ή όχι καλό θα είναι να μεταφερθεί άλλου.


Το θέμα μας είναι η διακοπή πρόσβασης σε κάποια site. Ένα από αυτά τα site είναι και το piratebay που λειτουργεί νομιμότατα, χωρίς να παρέχει αρχεία με προστασία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. 

Το γιατί τρία άτομα μιας κάποιας ελληνικής αρχής, αποφάσισαν με το δικαίωμα της υπερεξουσίας που δεν ξέρω ποιος τους το παρείχε, να διακόψουν την πρόσβαση σε ένα νόμιμο site είναι και το σημαντικότερο στην είδηση αυτή. Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο που αποτελεί offtopic.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σε αυτό το σενάριο, ναι μάλλον θα ήταν και το adslgr.com υπεύθυνο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Για την επίσκεψη δεν παρανομείς γιατί στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ποινικό αδίκημα το να επισκέπτεσαι μια ιστοσελίδα.
> Αν αρχίσεις και κατεβάζεις πειρατικά πράγματα τότε παρανομείς. Η παράνομη πράξη δηλαδή είναι το κατέβασμα, όχι η επίσκεψη. Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση (εντελώς απίθανο) θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί η επίσκεψη σου ως απόπειρα να κατεβάσεις πειρατικό περιεχόμενο.
> 
> ...


Άρα επανερχόμαστε στην αριχκή μου παρατήρηση. Το piratebay σαν site και σαν υπηρεσία δεν είναι παράνομο. Παράνομος *θεωρείται* ο χρήστης που αποφασίζει να διαμοιράσει με την γκόμενά του, τους συμφοιτητές του, τους γονείς του, μία κοινότητα, ένα αρχείο που έχει αποκτήσει νόμιμα. Και επίσης παράνομος *θεωρείται* ο χρήστης που κατεβάζει το αρχείο αυτό.

Οι γνώσεις μου σε δίκτυα είναι πολύ βασικές αλλά πιστεύω, πως αν υπήρχε δικαστική εντολή θα πετύχαιναν την παύση του site και θα έσερναν τους υπεύθυνους του στα δικαστήρια. Όπως και έκαναν στην Σουηδία. Με τις νόμιμες διαδικασίες.

----------


## Chingachgook

> Για την επίσκεψη δεν παρανομείς γιατί στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ποινικό αδίκημα το να επισκέπτεσαι μια ιστοσελίδα.
> Αν αρχίσεις και κατεβάζεις πειρατικά πράγματα τότε παρανομείς. Η παράνομη πράξη δηλαδή είναι το κατέβασμα, όχι η επίσκεψη. Στην χειρότερη περίπτωση (εντελώς απίθανο) θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί η επίσκεψη σου ως απόπειρα να κατεβάσεις πειρατικό περιεχόμενο.


Πώς εξηγείς/εξηγείτε τότε η αφαίρεση κάποιων site από τους καταλόγους; Είχα κάνει ένα παραλληλισμό αρκετές σελίδες πριν - είναι σαν να αφερείς τα index cards του section πχ Fiction σε μια βιβλιοθήκη. Εξακολουθεί και έχει τα βιβλία, αν κάποιος ξέρει που είναι μπορεί να πάει στον σχετικό διάδρομο και να τα διαβάσει.

----------


## anon

> Φυσικά. 
> Υπάρχουν πολλά προϊόντα/υπηρεσίες που απολαμβάνουμε χωρίς να πληρώνουμε τίποτα.
> Το Linux είναι ένα από αυτά
> *Η Τηλεόραση/ραδιόφωνο είναι ένα άλλο*


Η τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ. Εχουν διαφημίσεις, ή πληρώνονται απο κάποιον κρατικό προυπολογισμό (άρα πληρώνεις φόρους). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, υπάρχει  κοστος και μεταφέρεται συνήθως έμμεσα, στους πολίτες. Ακόμα και αυτούς που δεν κάνουν χρήση των υπηρεσιών αυτών.

Είμαι σίγουρος, ότι εαν οι ταινίες είχαν κάθε 5 λεπτά απο μια διαφήμιση, ή διαφημιστικό μπάνερ συνεχώς, θαταν τελείως δωρεάν....

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι γνώσεις μου σε δίκτυα είναι πολύ βασικές αλλά πιστεύω, πως αν υπήρχε δικαστική εντολή θα πετύχαιναν την παύση του site και θα έσερναν τους υπεύθυνους του στα δικαστήρια. Όπως και έκαναν στην Σουηδία. Με τις νόμιμες διαδικασίες.


Το έκαναν όπου μπορούσαν. Μου φαίνεται και στην Ισλανδία ειχαν πάει, και εκεί τους κυνήγησαν. Εαν όμως πάει σε μια χώρα, όπου δεν υπάρχει κάποια σχετική νομοθεσία κλπ, δεν μπορούν, νόμιμα, να κάνουν τίποτα. Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσει και σε αυτές τις χώρες ανάλογο θεσμικό πλαίσιο προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και τότε θα το κυνηγήσουν με τα θεσμικά όργανα εκείνης της χώρας και θα το κλείσουν και εκεί. Οπως πάει, σε λιγο δεν θα υπάρχει κράτος που να μπορούν να φιλοξενηθουν. Μπορεί σε 1-2 μπορεί σε 10 χρόνια, αλλά προς τα εκεί πάει.

Η μόνη διέξοδος του TPB για να γλυτώσει απο αυτό, είναι να γίνει πρώτο κόμμα ή έστω σημαντικό κομμάτι σε κάποια κυβέρνηση ώστε να επηρεάσει το θεσμικό πλαίσιο ώστε να λειτουργήσει. Ηδη υπάρχει ως κόμμα σε πολλές χώρες αλλά με μικρό ποσοστό. Προσωπικά θεωρω ότι πνευματικά δικαιώματα μετά απο την πάροδο εύλογου χρονου δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν, γιατί έχει καταντήσει γελοίο να μιλάμε για πνευματικά δικαιώματα που πάνε στα 100+ χρόνια. Ηδη τα 70 που υπήρχαν είναι πάρα πολλά.

Εμένα το μόνο που με στεναχωρεί, είναι ότι ανάλογη δίωξη θα φάει ίσως και το Sci-Hub. Που ήδη πλέον απο την ακαδημαική κοινότητα θεωρείται πυλώνας εξέλιξης. Μιας και κάποιοι εκδοτικοι οίκοι κατάφεραν (πχ Elsevier) να έχουν όλα τα ακαδημαικά papers και βιβλία "δικά" τους, και να τα πουλάνε πανάκριβα, το SCI-HUB δίνει πρόσβαση δωρεάν σε οτιδήποτε ακαδημαικό κυκλοφορεί, και πλέον όλα τα πανεπιστήμια και ερευνητικά κέντρα το χρησιμοποιούν κατα κόρο (γιατί στην τελική ειναι και πιο εύκολο, μιας και οι άλλοι έχουν συστημα πολύπλοκο στην χρήση προκειμένου να "προστατέψουν" την περιουσία τους), και όλοι ειναι υπέρ του SCI-HUB εκτός βεβαίως απο τους εκδοτικους οίκους. Η δημιουργός του ειναι υπο δίωξη στις περισσότερες χώρες της δύσης με ένταλμα σύλληψης! Το SCI-HUB δουλεύει απο Ρωσία.

----------


## Zus

> Το έκαναν όπου μπορούσαν. Μου φαίνεται και στην Ισλανδία ειχαν πάει, και εκεί τους κυνήγησαν. Εαν όμως πάει σε μια χώρα, όπου δεν υπάρχει κάποια σχετική νομοθεσία κλπ, δεν μπορούν, νόμιμα, να κάνουν τίποτα. Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσει και σε αυτές τις χώρες ανάλογο θεσμικό πλαίσιο προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και τότε θα το κυνηγήσουν με τα θεσμικά όργανα εκείνης της χώρας και θα το κλείσουν και εκεί. Οπως πάει, σε λιγο δεν θα υπάρχει κράτος που να μπορούν να φιλοξενηθουν. Μπορεί σε 1-2 μπορεί σε 10 χρόνια, αλλά προς τα εκεί πάει.
> 
> Η μόνη διέξοδος του TPB για να γλυτώσει απο αυτό, είναι να γίνει πρώτο κόμμα ή έστω σημαντικό κομμάτι σε κάποια κυβέρνηση ώστε να επηρεάσει το θεσμικό πλαίσιο ώστε να λειτουργήσει. Ηδη υπάρχει ως κόμμα σε πολλές χώρες αλλά με μικρό ποσοστό. Προσωπικά θεωρω ότι πνευματικά δικαιώματα μετά απο την πάροδο εύλογου χρονου δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν, γιατί έχει καταντήσει γελοίο να μιλάμε για πνευματικά δικαιώματα που πάνε στα 100+ χρόνια. Ηδη τα 70 που υπήρχαν είναι πάρα πολλά.
> 
> Εμένα το μόνο που με στεναχωρεί, είναι ότι ανάλογη δίωξη θα φάει ίσως και το Sci-Hub. Που ήδη πλέον απο την ακαδημαική κοινότητα θεωρείται πυλώνας εξέλιξης. Μιας και κάποιοι εκδοτικοι οίκοι κατάφεραν (πχ Elsevier) να έχουν όλα τα ακαδημαικά papers και βιβλία "δικά" τους, και να τα πουλάνε πανάκριβα, το SCI-HUB δίνει πρόσβαση δωρεάν σε οτιδήποτε ακαδημαικό κυκλοφορεί, και πλέον όλα τα πανεπιστήμια και ερευνητικά κέντρα το χρησιμοποιούν κατα κόρο (γιατί στην τελική ειναι και πιο εύκολο, μιας και οι άλλοι έχουν συστημα πολύπλοκο στην χρήση προκειμένου να "προστατέψουν" την περιουσία τους), και όλοι ειναι υπέρ του SCI-HUB εκτός βεβαίως απο τους εκδοτικους οίκους. Η δημιουργός του ειναι υπο δίωξη στις περισσότερες χώρες της δύσης με ένταλμα σύλληψης! Το SCI-HUB δουλεύει απο Ρωσία.


Έτσι πίστευα κι εγώ κάποτε ότι τα παραθυράκια σε "παραδείσους" για εταιρίες, εφοπλιστές, εκατομμυριούχους κάποια στιγμή μπορεί και να τελειώσουν. Αλλά δεν φαίνεται να τελειώνουν ποτέ. Μια χαρά κάνουν την δουλειά τους νόμιμα και έχουν και την ηθική υποστήριξη πολλών που εδώ μέσα "κράζουν" το thepiratebay.

----------


## anon

> Έτσι πίστευα κι εγώ κάποτε ότι τα παραθυράκια σε "παραδείσους" για εταιρίες, εφοπλιστές, εκατομμυριούχους κάποια στιγμή μπορεί και να τελειώσουν. Αλλά δεν φαίνεται να τελειώνουν ποτέ. Μια χαρά κάνουν την δουλειά τους νόμιμα και έχουν και την ηθική υποστήριξη πολλών που εδώ μέσα "κράζουν" το thepiratebay.


Μην μπερδεύεις παραδείσους για πλούσιους με παραδείσους για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Αλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Μια χώρα μπορεί μια χαρά να είναι φορολογικός παράδεισος, αλλά καθόλου παράδεισος για το TPB. Και νομίζω καμμιά χώρα, που είναι ήδη φορολογικός παράδεισος, να ήθελε να γίνει στόχος, επειδή φιλοξενεί τορεντάδικα. Το αντίθετο μάλλιστα. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι αμα τη αφίξει, την επομένη φυλακή. Για να μην γίνονται στόχος φυλλαδων κλπ, που μπορεί να κάνει κακό στην φιλοξενία των φοροφυγάδων. Γιαυτό δεν θα δείς ποτέ το TPB στα νησιά Κευμαν, Παναμά, στα νησιά Μαν, στα νησιά Τζερσει κλπ.

----------


## Zus

> Μην μπερδεύεις παραδείσους για πλούσιους με παραδείσους για πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Αλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Μια χώρα μπορεί μια χαρά να είναι φορολογικός παράδεισος, αλλά καθόλου παράδεισος για το TPB. Και νομίζω καμμιά χώρα, που είναι ήδη φορολογικός παράδεισος, να ήθελε να γίνει στόχος, επειδή φιλοξενεί τορεντάδικα. Το αντίθετο μάλλιστα. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι αμα τη αφίξει, την επομένη φυλακή. Για να μην γίνονται στόχος φυλλαδων κλπ, που μπορεί να κάνει κακό στην φιλοξενία των φοροφυγάδων. Γιαυτό δεν θα δείς ποτέ το TPB στα νησιά Κευμαν, Παναμά, στα νησιά Μαν, στα νησιά Τζερσει κλπ.


Δεν τα μπερεύω. Απλώς θέλω να τονίσω την διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση από κάποιους.

Όταν η Apple γλιτώνει μερικές εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια, για να τα προσθέσει στα υπόλοιπα δισεκατομμύρια στα σεντούκια της, μας ζητάνε να "Deal with it" γιατί έτσι είναι οι νομοθεσίες.

Όταν οι εφοπλιστές εδώ μας το παίζουν πατριώτες ενώ πληρώνουν λιγότερους φόρους και από τον μανάβη της γειτονιάς τα ίδια.

Ε τώρα για το piratebay γιατί να μην πούμε εμείς "Deal with it".  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν τα μπερεύω. Απλώς θέλω να τονίσω την διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση από κάποιους.
> 
> Όταν η Apple γλιτώνει μερικές εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια, για να τα προσθέσει στα υπόλοιπα δισεκατομμύρια στα σεντούκια της, μας ζητάνε να "Deal with it" γιατί έτσι είναι οι νομοθεσίες.
> 
> Όταν οι εφοπλιστές εδώ μας το παίζουν πατριώτες ενώ πληρώνουν λιγότερους φόρους και από τον μανάβη της γειτονιάς τα ίδια.
> 
> Ε τώρα για το piratebay γιατί να μην πούμε εμείς "Deal with it".


Είναι δηλαδή αυτά που κάνει η apple  παράνομα και για αυτό τον λόγο της έχουν απαγορέψει το να πουλάει στην χώρα μας;

----------


## Zus

> Είναι δηλαδή αυτά που κάνει η apple  παράνομα και για αυτό τον λόγο της έχουν απαγορέψει το να πουλάει στην χώρα μας;


Αυτό που κάνει η Apple σε συγκεκριμένη χώρα με συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, για να αποφύγει φόρους, δεν είναι παράνομο.

Αυτό που κάνει το piratebay για να αποφύγει τους κυνηγούς πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, σε συγκεκριμένη χώρα με συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, δεν είναι παράνομο.

Έχει αποφασίσει κάποιο δικαστήριο στην ελλάδα ότι αυτά που κάνει το piratebay σήμερα, σε μία άλλη χώρα, είναι παράνομο? 

Εδώ χρειάστηκαν χρόνια, δικηγόροι, εκατομμύρια δολλάρια, αστυνομίες, δικαστήρια, εφετεία για να αποδείξουν ότι το τότε piratebay ήταν παράνομο και τιμώρησαν τους ιδιοκτήτες με ένα χρόνο φυλάκιση. Τώρα που ακριβώς στηρίζετε η εναλλακτική της ΑΕΠΙ και μπλοκάρει το piratebay.  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό που κάνει η Apple σε συγκεκριμένη χώρα με συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, για να αποφύγει φόρους, δεν είναι παράνομο.
> 
> Αυτό που κάνει το piratebay για να αποφύγει τους κυνηγούς πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, σε συγκεκριμένη χώρα με συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, δεν είναι παράνομο.
> 
> Έχει αποφασίσει κάποιο δικαστήριο στην ελλάδα ότι αυτά που κάνει το piratebay σήμερα, σε μία άλλη χώρα, είναι παράνομο? 
> 
> Εδώ χρειάστηκαν χρόνια, δικηγόροι, εκατομμύρια δολλάρια, αστυνομίες, δικαστήρια, εφετεία για να αποδείξουν ότι το τότε piratebay ήταν παράνομο και τιμώρησαν τους ιδιοκτήτες με ένα χρόνο φυλάκιση. Τώρα που ακριβώς στηρίζετε η εναλλακτική της ΑΕΠΙ και μπλοκάρει το piratebay.


Αφού δεν είναι παράνομο γιατί δεν φέρνει τον server του εδώ ή σε κάποια άλλη χώρα που κόβει την πρόσβαση στο TPB;

----------


## anon

> Δεν τα μπερεύω. Απλώς θέλω να τονίσω την διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση από κάποιους.
> 
> Όταν η Apple γλιτώνει μερικές εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια, για να τα προσθέσει στα υπόλοιπα δισεκατομμύρια στα σεντούκια της, μας ζητάνε να "Deal with it" γιατί έτσι είναι οι νομοθεσίες.
> 
> Όταν οι εφοπλιστές εδώ μας το παίζουν πατριώτες ενώ πληρώνουν λιγότερους φόρους και από τον μανάβη της γειτονιάς τα ίδια.
> 
> Ε τώρα για το piratebay γιατί να μην πούμε εμείς "Deal with it".


1. Δεν γλυτώνει μερικές εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια. Γλυτώνει μερικά δισεκατομύρια, πλέον.
2. Ειναι ευθύνη μας να το σταματήσουμε αυτό. Μαύρο σε όσους πολιτικούς το επιτρέπουν.
3. Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε deal with it, μιας και έχουν το πανω χερι, σε νόμους και στην επιβολή του νόμου. Αλλα μπορούμε να το αλλάξουμε αυτό. Σκέψου να βγεί το κόμα των Πειρατών με ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό  :Wink:

----------


## stelios4711

> Αφού δεν είναι παράνομο γιατί δεν φέρνει τον server του εδώ ή σε κάποια άλλη χώρα που κόβει την πρόσβαση στο TPB;


Μα τι επιχείρημα είναι αυτό;
Αφού και η Apple δεν είναι παράνομη γιατί δεν φέρνει τα εργοστάσια της εδώ ή σε κάποια άλλη χώρα της ΕΕ που φορολογεί;

----------


## hammered

> Άρα επανερχόμαστε στην αριχκή μου παρατήρηση. *Το piratebay σαν site και σαν υπηρεσία δεν είναι παράνομο.* Παράνομος *θεωρείται* ο χρήστης που αποφασίζει να διαμοιράσει με την γκόμενά του, τους συμφοιτητές του, τους γονείς του, μία κοινότητα, ένα αρχείο που έχει αποκτήσει νόμιμα. Και επίσης παράνομος *θεωρείται* ο χρήστης που κατεβάζει το αρχείο αυτό.


Δεν είπα αυτό (το bold κομμάτι). Είπα ότι η επίσκεψη σου στην ιστοσελίδα δεν συνιστά παράνομη πράξη από μέρους σου.
Ωστόσο οι διαχειριστές του PirateBay (και μιλάω για το piratebay) είναι παράνομοι: 1) Σίγουρα γνωρίζουν ότι ανεβαίνουν links που οδηγούν σε παράνομο υλικό 2)Έχουν οργανώσει το site με σκοπό την λειτουργία του για τέτοια λινκς (πχ όλόκληρα sections με tv series/music/films). Και φυσικά δεν ενεργούν σε κανένα αίτημα προς διαγραφή τέτοιων link από τους νόμιμους κατόχους των έργων.


Η τεχνολογία bittorrent δεν είναι παράνομη. Όπως παράνομο δεν είναι το http και το ftp.
Αλλά όταν οδηγούν σε παράνομο υλικό τότε τα συγκεκριμένα links είναι διαγραπτέα και μπλοκαριστέα (<---- δεν υπάρχει η λέξη).

----------


## sdikr

> Μα τι επιχείρημα είναι αυτό;
> Αφού και η Apple δεν είναι παράνομη γιατί δεν φέρνει τα εργοστάσια της εδώ ή σε κάποια άλλη χώρα της ΕΕ που φορολογεί;


Είναι του ίδιου τύπου με το   επιχείρημα που απαντάω, αν θέλεις πιο πίσω υπάρχει και ο τύπος ακριβώς.

----------


## Zus

> Δεν είπα αυτό (το bold κομμάτι). Είπα ότι η επίσκεψη σου στην ιστοσελίδα δεν συνιστά παράνομη πράξη από μέρους σου.
> Ωστόσο οι διαχειριστές του PirateBay (και μιλάω για το piratebay) είναι παράνομοι: 1) Σίγουρα γνωρίζουν ότι ανεβαίνουν links που οδηγούν σε παράνομο υλικό 2)Έχουν οργανώσει το site με σκοπό την λειτουργία του για τέτοια λινκς (πχ όλόκληρα sections με tv series/music/films). Και φυσικά δεν ενεργούν σε κανένα αίτημα προς διαγραφή τέτοιων link από τους νόμιμους κατόχους των έργων.
> 
> 
> Η τεχνολογία bittorrent δεν είναι παράνομη. Όπως παράνομο δεν είναι το http και το ftp.
> Αλλά όταν οδηγούν σε παράνομο υλικό τότε τα συγκεκριμένα links είναι διαγραπτέα και μπλοκαριστέα (<---- δεν υπάρχει η λέξη).


Κατανοώ αυτά που λες και προφανώς γνωρίζω ότι το 90% των magnet, οδηγούν σε υλικό παραμπουκωμένο με πνευματικά δικαιώματα από τους καρχαρίες του είδους.

Προφανώς όμως κάποιοι νομοθέτες, έχουν ακόμα αντίθετη άποψη για τα θολά σημεία αυτά. Αν δεν έχουν βγάλει άκρη με τα θολά αυτά σημεία οι ακριβοπληρωμένοι δικηγόροι των καρχαριών και δεν έστειλαν α SWAT, είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη ούτε και εσύ ούτε και εγώ, με μία πρόταση στο adslgr. Μέχρι να βγάλουν αυτοί άκρη επέτρεψε μου να έχω τις ανησυχίες μου για το ποιες ελευθερίες μπορούν να κόψουν σε μία κλειση συνεδρία, 2-3 μυστήριοι τύποι και όχι για τα θολά σημεία του piratebay που δεν hostάρει κανένα παράνομο αρχείο.

Δεν ξέρω πως μπορείτε να οργανώσετε μία διαμαρτυρία για το κενό που χρησιμοποιούν τα "αφεντικά" του piratebay. Να απαιτήσετε να αλλάξουν κάποια πράγματα σε άλλες χώρε και να ζητήσετε να κάνουν ντου οι αστυνομικές δυνάμεις και να δικαστούν όπως συνέβη πριν ~10 χρόνια. Και αυτό δεν το γράφω ειρωνευόμενος. Ίδιες απορίες έχω και για τα κενά που βρίσκουν οι apple, οι εφοπλιστές και οι τοκογλύφοι σε χώρες παραδείσους. Για το ποια πίεση μπορεί να ασκηθεί και να μην την σκαπουλάρουν επειδή κάποιοι τους το επιτρέπουν.

----------


## bomberb17

@Zus
το ΡΒ στις αναπτυγμένες δυτικές χώρες θεωρείται παράνομο, πάει και τελείωσε. Όπως και θα ήταν το adsl.gr αν με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο (links, magnets, torrents ή ότι άλλο θες) "διευκόλυνε" την πρόσβαση σε περιεχόμενο με πνευματικά δικαιώματα.  
Στη Βενεζουέλα και το Ιράν προφανώς είναι νομιμότατο (υποθέτω). Αυτό αντικατοπτρίζει και την ιδεολογία αυτών των χωρών σε σχέση με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Οπότε αν μιλάς για την νομιμότητα ή όχι του ΡΒ θα πρέπει να μας πεις πρώτα ως προς ποια χώρα μιλάς.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς τα πράγματα. Πριν λίγα χρόνια είχαν κερδίσει δικές υπέρ του piratebay. Πέρυσι είχαμε το αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα από το ECJ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό που θα έπρεπε να συζητηθεί και εκεί έχει δίκιο ο Zus, είναι για την δικαιοδοσία της ΕΔΠΠΙ. Δεν είναι δικαστήριο και δεν μπορεί να εκδίδει διαταγές.

----------


## badweed

> και *μπλοκαριστέα* (<---- δεν υπάρχει η λέξη).


ευρηκα !  " εμποδισμενα" .

----------


## aroutis

> Ασχετο με το θεμα νομιμοτητας, και της ηθικοτητας που ειναι ξεκαθαρα υποκειμενικη , θα ηταν κριμα να σιωπησει ενα σαιτ σαν αυτο και τα αντιστοιχα του και για ενα αλλο λογο.
> 
> Υπαρχει πολυ φτωχεια στον κοσμο, εαν αποκλεισεις αυτους που πραγματικα δεν εχουν αλλο τροπο να αποκτησουν το απαραιτητο υλικο ωστε να συμβαδιζουν με τους πλουσιους σε θεματα  οπως της εκπαιδευσης κλπ. , τοτε μεγαλωνεις και αλλο το χασμα πλουσιων - φτωχων. Δεν ειναι κατι που μπορει να γινει , ουτε μπορουν να βοηθησουν τεχνητες νοημοσυνες εδω.


Αρα να υποθέσω ότι τα γνωστά sites για τα οποία συζητάμε, παράγουν κοινωνικό έργο;  :Worthy:

----------


## anon

ειπωθηκε κάτι πολυ σωστό. Εχει αυτή η ανεξάρτητη αρχή να εκδίδει διαταγές περιορισμού; Δεν θα έπρεπε να πάει δικαστικώς το πράγμα; Εχουμε πλέον ανεξάρτητη - αυτόνομη δικαστική εξουσία που εκδίδει διαταγές εκτελεστέες; 
Πραγματικά είμαι περίεργος να μάθω τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Γιατί εαν έχουμε παράβαση εδώ, ανοίγουμε το αυγό του φιδιού, όπου οποιαδήποτε ανεξαρτητη αρχή εκδίδει διαταγές. Η' υπάρχει ήδη νόμος που το επιτρέπει αυτό, και πότε ψηφίστηκε;

----------


## manicx

Το θέμα είναι ποιος μπορεί να κινηθεί επίσημα μέσω του ΣτΕ για να δει αν η αρχή αυτή μπορεί να δράσει αυτοβούλως. Σίγουρα όχι οι υποτιτλάδες ή οι κάτοχοι σελίδων. Ίσως χρήστες.

----------


## Symos

> ειπωθηκε κάτι πολυ σωστό. Εχει αυτή η ανεξάρτητη αρχή να εκδίδει διαταγές περιορισμού; Δεν θα έπρεπε να πάει δικαστικώς το πράγμα; Εχουμε πλέον ανεξάρτητη - αυτόνομη δικαστική εξουσία που εκδίδει διαταγές εκτελεστέες; 
> Πραγματικά είμαι περίεργος να μάθω τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Γιατί εαν έχουμε παράβαση εδώ, ανοίγουμε το αυγό του φιδιού, όπου οποιαδήποτε ανεξαρτητη αρχή εκδίδει διαταγές. Η' υπάρχει ήδη νόμος που το επιτρέπει αυτό, και πότε ψηφίστηκε;


Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ανεξάρτητες αρχές που "εκδίδουν διαταγές". Δεν είναι κάτι νέο και σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι περίεργο.
Η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού διερευνά υποθέσεις, βγάζει πορίσματα και μοιράζει πρόστιμα/διαταγές. Το ίδιο κάνει και η αρχή προστασίας δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα και πολλές άλλες ακόμα.

Αν κάποιος θιγόμενος θεωρεί ότι αδικείται από την απόφαση μιας επιτροπής, υπάρχουν οι μηχανισμοί* (δικαστικοί κυρίως) να κυνηγήσει το δίκιο του. Εγώ εν προκειμένω όμως δεν είδα κάποιο από αυτά τα site να βγαίνει να πει ότι αδικήθηκε και να απαιτεί/διεκδικεί άρση της απόφασης. Οπότε εμείς τι είμαστε να το κάνουμε, δικηγόροι τους;

*Δεν λέω ότι οι μηχανισμοί αυτοί λειτουργούν (πάντα) όπως θα έπρεπε. Κυρίως για τη δικαιοσύνη όλοι ξέρουμε τα τεράστια προβλήματα που έχει, κυρίως με τις καθυστερήσεις. Άρα μπορεί να πει κάποιος, αν έρθει η Χ επιτροπή και με κλείσει, τι να το κάνω εγώ αν μετά από 10 χρόνια δικαιωθώ; Απολύτως δεκτό, αλλά είναι άλλης φύσης συζήτηση που αφορά τη βελτίωση των μηχανισμών, όχι τη θεωρία της ύπαρξης μιας ανεξάρτητης αρχής που μπορεί να ασκεί "εξουσία" στο κομμάτι ευθύνης της.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Όταν η λογοκρισία , απαγόρευση , μπλοκάρισμα ιστοσελίδων (τώρα υπάρχει η δικαιολογία ότι αυτές οι ιστοσελίδες παραβίασαν την σχετική νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) από αυτήν την επιτροπή φτάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο τότε θα καταλάβετε αλλά τότε θα είναι αργά ...

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν η λογοκρισία , απαγόρευση , μπλοκάρισμα ιστοσελίδων (τώρα υπάρχει η δικαιολογία ότι αυτές οι ιστοσελίδες παραβίασαν την σχετική νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) από αυτήν την επιτροπή φτάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο τότε θα καταλάβετε αλλά τότε θα είναι αργά ...


Οπότε δεν θα καταλάβουμε ποτέ, καθώς δεν μπορεί να φτάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο

----------


## Symos

> Όταν η λογοκρισία , απαγόρευση , μπλοκάρισμα ιστοσελίδων (τώρα υπάρχει η δικαιολογία ότι αυτές οι ιστοσελίδες παραβίασαν την σχετική νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) από αυτήν την επιτροπή φτάσει σε άλλο επίπεδο τότε θα καταλάβετε αλλά τότε θα είναι αργά ...


Σου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί και να το καταλαβαίνουμε αυτό που λες, απλώς αυτό δεν μας οδηγεί στο να παραλογιζόμαστε ή/και να αγνοούμε βασικές αλήθειες;

Τα γράφω κωδικοποιημένα για σένα και για όσους άλλους δεν έχουν διαβάσει ή δεν θυμούνται όλα τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα:

*α)* Το να πιστεύουμε ότι sites όπως το Piratebay δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι παράνομα, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν _είναι_ παράνομα. Αν θέλουμε να αλλάξει η νομοθεσία ώστε να μην είναι παράνομα, πρέπει να δουλέψουμε προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση με άλλους τρόπους, όχι με το να επαναλαμβάνουμε απλά ότι δεν είναι παράνομα. Ούτε ισχύει, ούτε βοηθάει να αλλάξουν οι νόμοι.

*β)* Το να πιστεύουμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή _δεν θα έπρεπε_ να έχει αυτή τη δικαιοδοσία (είτε καθόλου, είτε με την μορφή που την έχει) δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν την έχει. Η επιτροπή αυτή υπάρχει και λειτουργεί νομίμως και αυτά που κάνει και ο τρόπος που τα κάνει προβλέπονται απολύτως. Και πάλι, αν θα θέλαμε να αλλάξει αυτό, δεν βοηθάει να λέμε ότι είναι παράνομη (ή τέλος πάντων μη προβλεπόμενη με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο), γιατί όπως και πριν, ούτε ισχύει, ούτε μας βοηθάει να πετύχουμε τον σκοπό μας.

*γ)* Το να θεωρούμε ότι _δεν θα έπρεπε_ να υπάρχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα (ή θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει το νομικό καθεστώς που τα διέπει), δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν με τον τρόπο που υπάρχουν. Μην γράφω ξανά τα ίδια, ισχύει ό,τι και στο α και β.

*δ)* Το να θεωρούμε ότι οι αρχές _δεν θα έπρεπε_ να διακόπτουν τη δική μας πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα sites γιατί εμείς δεν παρανομήσαμε (ασχέτως αν αυτά είναι παράνομα ή όχι, να τα κλείσουν αν θέλουν), δεν σημαίνει ότι αποδεχόμαστε τη νομιμότητα των sites (γιατί το ακούσαμε κι αυτό)

*ε)* Η λογική της "διολίσθησης" ("Ναι, αυτό που κάνει τώρα η επιτροπή μπορεί να είναι ΟΚ, αλλά ανοίγει το αυγό του φιδιού" κλπ. κλπ.) έχει μεν βάση, αλλά είναι και επικίνδυνη. Αν λειτουργούσαμε πάντα με αυτόν τον γνώμονα, δεν θα γινόταν ποτέ τίποτα (ούτε καν αν ήταν σωστό) και δεν θα υπήρχε καμία πρόοδος, ούτε τήρηση της νομιμότητας. Από την άλλη, αν δεν είμαστε προσεκτικοί, μπορεί να καταλήξουμε σε παρακολούθηση των πάντων, σε λογοκρισία, σε αστυνομοκρατία και γενικώς σε απολυταρχικές καταστάσεις. Δεν υπάρχει όμως άσπρο/μαύρο, πρέπει το κάθε πράγμα να το συζητάμε ξεχωριστά, λογικά και αντικειμενικά, κάτι που όμως δεν φαίνεται να έχουμε την ικανότητα να κάνουμε. 

Προσωπικά, *υπό όρους* συμφωνώ με ΟΛΑ τα παραπάνω σημεία (εννοώ τις αρχικές "προτάσεις" τους). Όπως είπα όμως και αρχικά, αυτό δεν με κάνει να παραβλέπω την πραγματικότητα, ούτε με κάνει να θέλω να προσχωρήσω σε ένα "στρατόπεδο" και απλά να βρίζω τους "απέναντι" που είναι βλάκες και δεν καταλαβαίνουν αυτά που τους λέω. 

Αν αντί να τσακωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας μπορούσαμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε 5 κοινά σημεία (ακόμα κι αν δεν συμφωνούσαμε σε όλα τα επί μέρους), ίσως μπορούσαμε και να οργανωθούμε ώστε να διεκδικήσουμε κάτι. Έτσι όμως απλά χάνουμε όλοι τον χρόνο μας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί και να το καταλαβαίνουμε αυτό που λες, απλώς αυτό δεν μας οδηγεί στο να παραλογιζόμαστε ή/και να αγνοούμε βασικές αλήθειες;
> 
> Τα γράφω κωδικοποιημένα για σένα και για όσους άλλους δεν έχουν διαβάσει ή δεν θυμούνται όλα τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα:
> 
> *α)* Το να πιστεύουμε ότι sites όπως το Piratebay δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι παράνομα, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν _είναι_ παράνομα. Αν θέλουμε να αλλάξει η νομοθεσία ώστε να μην είναι παράνομα, πρέπει να δουλέψουμε προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση με άλλους τρόπους, όχι με το να επαναλαμβάνουμε απλά ότι δεν είναι παράνομα. Ούτε ισχύει, ούτε βοηθάει να αλλάξουν οι νόμοι.
> 
> *β)* Το να πιστεύουμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή _δεν θα έπρεπε_ να έχει αυτή τη δικαιοδοσία (είτε καθόλου, είτε με την μορφή που την έχει) δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν την έχει. Η επιτροπή αυτή υπάρχει και λειτουργεί νομίμως και αυτά που κάνει και ο τρόπος που τα κάνει προβλέπονται απολύτως. Και πάλι, αν θα θέλαμε να αλλάξει αυτό, δεν βοηθάει να λέμε ότι είναι παράνομη (ή τέλος πάντων μη προβλεπόμενη με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο), γιατί όπως και πριν, ούτε ισχύει, ούτε μας βοηθάει να πετύχουμε τον σκοπό μας.
> 
> *γ)* Το να θεωρούμε ότι _δεν θα έπρεπε_ να υπάρχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα (ή θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει το νομικό καθεστώς που τα διέπει), δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν με τον τρόπο που υπάρχουν. Μην γράφω ξανά τα ίδια, ισχύει ό,τι και στο α και β.
> ...


Προσωπικά σου δίνω συγχαρητήρια για τα παραπάνω που έγραψες δεν έχει σημασία αν συμφωνώ η διαφωνώ 

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι οι εξουσίες που έχει μια επιτροπή οποιοδήποτε δικαιώματος προστατεύει είτε αυτό είναι προσωπικό είτε πνευματικό θα πρέπει να ελέγχεται από κάποια εξουσία που προβλέπεται από το πολίτευμα / Σύνταγμα της χώρας μας καθώς αν δεν ελέγχεται και εκδίδει αποφάσεις /διαταγές έτσι χωρίς έλεγχο είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο και ανοίγει τους ασκούς του Αιόλου θα μου επιτρέψει ο φίλος πιο πάνω να μην αναφέρω περί αυγό του φιδιού.

Απλές λύσεις πάντως υπάρχουν ακόμα και για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα με το απλοϊκό μου μυαλό θα δεχομουν μια συνδρομή μαζί με την σύνδεσή μου στο διαδίκτυο μέσω του παρόχου μου ώστε να βλέπω τις ταινίες η τις τηλεοπτικές σειρές η να ακούω την μουσική μου (όπως κάνω με το NETFLIX , AMAZON PRIME , SPOTIFY.)

----------


## emeliss

Το πως λειτουργεί αυτή η επιτροπή θα φανεί στο μέλλον. Δεν είναι ανεξάρτητη αρχή αλλά μια επιτροπή που συστήθηκε με απόφαση μιας υπουργού. Σκοπός της είναι η εξωδικαστική αντιμετώπιση θεμάτων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας στο internet με πολλούς περιορισμούς και αστεράκια. Όταν θα κινηθεί ο πρώτος νομικά απέναντι τους θα έχει ενδιαφέρον το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## eyw

Να συμπληρώσω την κωδικοποίηση του Symos #675:

[-∞,0]. Η νομοθεσία υπαγορεύεται από τα νομικά τμήματα των εταιρειών. Κάποιοι βάζουν κάπου κάτι σαν φρένο έτσι για ξεκάρφωμα και ίσα-ίσα να μην τους κράζουν οι ίδιοι οι ψηφοφόροι τους ότι τα παίρνουν.
Το παραπάνω απαντά στο τι είναι νόμιμο και τι παράνομο.
Κάποια στιγμή θα απαγορευτεί και η συζήτηση για τα "πνευματικά" στα φόρουμ, εφημερίδες, tv και παντού.

Μετά από τόσους νόμους για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα που το κράτος έχει ψηφίσει και τους φόρους που έχει επιβάλλει προς όφελος των "πνευματικών" είναι εύλογο ο απλός κόσμος να θεωρεί όλο αυτό το συνάφι κάτι σαν δημόσιους υπάλληλους και τίποτα άλλο.

Αν οι όποιοι δημιουργοί δεν τα βγάζουν πέρα ας βρουν και δεύτερη δουλειά ή ας κλείσουν το μαγαζί, δηλαδή να κάνουν ότι κάνει ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος. Ο εργολάβος που δούλευα ψιλοφαλήρισε, το μεροκάματο δεν φτάνει για όλους και φταίνε πολλά. Το κράτος δεν επέβαλε κανένα φόρο υπέρ του.



Αν πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάτι προτείνω:
  I. Η νομοθεσία υπαγορεύεται από τα νομικά τμήματα των εταιρειών.
 IΙ. πνευματικοί και πνευματολάτρες είναι *ΔΥ*.
IΙΙ. ας κλειδώσουν τα ρημάδια τους για να μην τους τα κλέβουν/αντιγράφουν/share κλπ και να αφήσουν τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο και το hardware και το internet ήσυχο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να συμπληρώσω την κωδικοποίηση του Symos #675:
> 
> [-∞,0]. Η νομοθεσία υπαγορεύεται από τα νομικά τμήματα των εταιρειών. Κάποιοι βάζουν κάπου κάτι σαν φρένο έτσι για ξεκάρφωμα και ίσα-ίσα να μην τους κράζουν οι ίδιοι οι ψηφοφόροι τους ότι τα παίρνουν.
> Το παραπάνω απαντά στο τι είναι νόμιμο και τι παράνομο.
> Κάποια στιγμή θα απαγορευτεί και η συζήτηση για τα "πνευματικά" στα φόρουμ, εφημερίδες, tv και παντού.
> 
> Μετά από τόσους νόμους για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα που το κράτος έχει ψηφίσει και τους φόρους που έχει επιβάλλει προς όφελος των "πνευματικών" είναι εύλογο ο απλός κόσμος να θεωρεί όλο αυτό το συνάφι κάτι σαν δημόσιους υπάλληλους και τίποτα άλλο.
> 
> Αν οι όποιοι δημιουργοί δεν τα βγάζουν πέρα ας βρουν και δεύτερη δουλειά ή ας κλείσουν το μαγαζί, δηλαδή να κάνουν ότι κάνει ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος. Ο εργολάβος που δούλευα ψιλοφαλήρισε, το μεροκάματο δεν φτάνει για όλους και φταίνε πολλά. Το κράτος δεν επέβαλε κανένα φόρο υπέρ του.
> ...


επίσης τα συγχαρητήρια μου για το μήνυμα σου/σχόλιο σου/άποψη σου

εγώ είπα το πιο απλό για το δικό μου μυαλό
από την στιγμή που μου αρέσουν οι ταινίες - τηλεοπτικές σειρές - μουσική (για αυτούς τους λόγους αυτή την στιγμή πληρώνω συνδρομή σε NETFLIX - AMAZON PRIME - SPOTIFY - κτλ)
ας ορίσουν ένα λογικό ποσό συνδρομής ανά μήνα το οποίο θα μπορεί να χρεώνεται εφόσον το θέλει ο συνδρομητής μέσα στον λογαριασμό της σύνδεσης του με το διαδίκτυο
με αυτόν τον απλό τρόπο όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι και κανείς δεν θα αναγκάζεται να παρανομεί ούτε να πληρώνει .... συνδρομές για να βλέπει αυτά που θέλει ... ούτε να χρησιμοποιεί VPN για να ανοίγει περιεχόμενο που δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην χώρα του από π.χ NETFLIX - AMAZON - κτλ παρόχους
γιατί τώρα αναγκάζεται κάποιος να δίνει συνδρομή σε NETFLIX - AMAZON , να πληρώνει έξτρα συνδρομητική τηλεόραση π.χ COSMOTE TV και να κατεβάζει παράνομα από το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## xhaos

Η πειρατεία πολύ λίγη σχέση έχει με τα λεφτά. Ο βασικός λόγος χρήσης πειρατικών προϊόντων είναι η ευκολία πρόσβασης και χρήσης. Το Netflix, Spotify κλπ έχουν περιορίσει  πάρα πολύ την πειρατεία.

----------


## YAziDis

https://www.facebook.com/inalan.gr/p...31986880273743

Αφήνω αυτό εδώ να υπάρχει..

----------


## eagle12

Είστε σίγουροι ότι ας πούμε μέσω π.χ της forthnet υπάρχει stop στο downloading από αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες?

Δεν μιλάω για την επίσκεψη σε κάποιο από τα sites και στο κατέβασμα του εκάστοτε torrent αλλά στην ενεργοποίηση του (κατέβασμα) μέσω torrent προγράμματος...

----------


## Theodore41

> https://www.facebook.com/inalan.gr/p...31986880273743
> 
> Αφήνω αυτό εδώ να υπάρχει..


Για να καταλάβω,αυτό σημαίνει ότι αυτή η Εταιρία διαφοροποιείται από τις άλλες,και σε ποιό βαθμό;Γιατί αν εννοεί αυτό που εννοώ,να μου λείπει  το fiber,μπορώ και χωρίς αυτό...

----------


## Eaglos

Καλημέρες.

Μιας και πρακτικά δεν έχει διακοπεί η πρόσβαση, μήπως να άλλαζε και 
ο τίτλος ώστε να αντιπροσωπεύει την πραγματική κατάσταση;

----------


## eagle12

> Για να καταλάβω,αυτό σημαίνει ότι αυτή η Εταιρία διαφοροποιείται από τις άλλες,και σε ποιό βαθμό;Γιατί αν εννοεί αυτό που εννοώ,να μου λείπει  το fiber,μπορώ και χωρίς αυτό...



Πάντως από ότι είχα διαβάσει σε δικηγορικό μπλογκ περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων-web κλπ. ο συγκεκριμένος δικηγόρος αναφέρει ότι εκτός ότι μόνο με εισαγγελική εντολή μπορούν να ζητηθούν τα στοιχεία χρήστη από πάροχο, επιπλέον απαγορεύεται να ζητηθούν για θέματα που αφορούν πνευματική ιδιοκτησία. 

Δηλαδή δεν είναι τόσο απλά... βέβαια κάποιος τον ρωτάει πως συλλάβανε λοιπόν τους διαχειριστές του gamato??? Και εκεί λέει ότι δεν γνωρίζει... πάντως εντολή για άρση απορρήτου για λόγους πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων επιμένει ότι δεν επιτρέπεται... !!!!

Τέλος όπως είπα παραπάνω τις πρώτες ημέρες έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα torrent δεν λειτουργούσαν (κόκκινα) από αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες... και έχω τώρα την εντύπωση ότι τώρα λειτουργούν (πράσινα)... οπότε αυτό με βάζει σε σκέψεις... Είτε οι πάροχοι έκαναν λίγο τα στραβά μάτια... είτε ετοιμάζεται το επόμενο στάδιο εναντίον των χρηστών...

----------


## Theodore41

Βάζω το παρακάτω ερώτημα,το οποίο δεν είναι σχετικό με torrents,αλλά είναι με απαγορεύσεις,γιατί δεν ξέρω πού αλλού να το βάλω.
Μου στέλνουν εδώ και χρόνια ένα newsletter από ένα σάιτ αυτοκινήτου,το Automobile,οπυ είχε ενδιαφέοντα πράγματα.Λέω είχε,γιατί τώρα πια δεν με αφήνει να μπω,αν και μου στέλνει ακόμη το newsletter,με την παρακάτω δικαιολογία την οποία βάζει σε παράθυρο.

Due to the EU’s Global Data Protection Regulation, our website is currently unavailable to visitors from most European countries. We apologize for this inconvenience and encourage you to visit www.motortrend.com for the latest on new cars, car reviews and news, concept cars and auto show coverage, awards and much more.
MOTORTREND.COM

Τι νομίζετε ότι συμβαίνει,γιατί εγώ αδυνατώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## Zus

> Βάζω το παρακάτω ερώτημα,το οποίο δεν είναι σχετικό με torrents,αλλά είναι με απαγορεύσεις,γιατί δεν ξέρω πού αλλού να το βάλω.
> Μου στέλνουν εδώ και χρόνια ένα newsletter από ένα σάιτ αυτοκινήτου,το Automobile,οπυ είχε ενδιαφέοντα πράγματα.Λέω είχε,γιατί τώρα πια δεν με αφήνει να μπω,αν και μου στέλνει ακόμη το newsletter,με την παρακάτω δικαιολογία την οποία βάζει σε παράθυρο.
> 
> Due to the EU’s Global Data Protection Regulation, our website is currently unavailable to visitors from most European countries. We apologize for this inconvenience and encourage you to visit www.motortrend.com for the latest on new cars, car reviews and news, concept cars and auto show coverage, awards and much more.
> MOTORTREND.COM
> 
> Τι νομίζετε ότι συμβαίνει,γιατί εγώ αδυνατώ να καταλάβω.


Non-EU organisations block European traffic to avoid GDPR obligations

----------


## Theodore41

> Non-EU organisations block European traffic to avoid GDPR obligations


Αφού σε ευχαριστήσω,να ρωτήσω γιατί το κάνανε οι ειδικά Ευρωπαίοι αυτό δηλαδή;Αλλοι το έχουν κάνει;

----------


## Zus

> Αφού σε ευχαριστήσω,να ρωτήσω γιατί το κάνανε οι ειδικά Ευρωπαίοι αυτό δηλαδή;Αλλοι το έχουν κάνει;


Το ζήτημα απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι καταρχάς νομικό και ύστερα τεχνολογικό. Όσοι δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη ανάγκη την ευρωπαική αγορά, προτιμούν απλά να μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση και να μην μπλέξουν με κάτι δαιδαλώδες.

Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα νομικά πλαίσια και σε άλλες ηπείρους, απλώς φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα είναι τόσο αυστηρά και τόσο... τσουχτερά. Όλα αυτά με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί σου γράφω ότι "έχω πιάσει" από αυτά που διαβάζω από δω κι απο κει.  :Razz:

----------


## eyw

eagle12 #685,

δώσε λινκ του blog.
(σε pm αν είναι και αυτό πνευματικό δικαίωμα)

----------


## Zus

> eagle12 #685,
> 
> δώσε λινκ του blog.
> (σε pm αν είναι και αυτό πνευματικό δικαίωμα)


Κορόιδεψε. Δεν θέλουν και πολύ να υποχρεώνουν σε σκανάρισμα και τα προσωπικά  μηνύματα για "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" οι καρχαρίες.  :Wink:

----------


## eyw

δεν κοροϊδεύω, μας τάχουν ζαλίσει με τα πνεύματα και τα δικαιώματα, έχουμε χάσει το μπούσουλα.

----------


## badweed

αληθεια, ποιες ειναι οι ξεχωριστες υποχρεωσεις των πνευματικων δημιουργων που τους εντασει σε μια κατηγορια πολιτων με διαφορετικη θεσπιση προς το προιον τους  απο ολους τους αλλους ;

----------


## Theodore41

> Το ζήτημα απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι καταρχάς νομικό και ύστερα τεχνολογικό. Όσοι δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη ανάγκη την ευρωπαική αγορά, προτιμούν απλά να μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση και να μην μπλέξουν με κάτι δαιδαλώδες.
> 
> Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα νομικά πλαίσια και σε άλλες ηπείρους, απλώς φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα είναι τόσο αυστηρά και τόσο... τσουχτερά. Όλα αυτά με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί σου γράφω ότι "έχω πιάσει" από αυτά που διαβάζω από δω κι απο κει.


Και κάτι τελευταίο.Δοκίμασα να το διαβάσω με Chrome και Opera,στα οποία εχω ενεργοποιήσει το VPN,αλλά γίνεται ακριβώς το ίδιο.Απλώς καθυστερεί 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα να πετάξει το παράθυρο της απαγόρευσης.

----------


## Zus

> Και κάτι τελευταίο.Δοκίμασα να το διαβάσω με Chrome και Opera,στα οποία εχω ενεργοποιήσει το VPN,αλλά γίνεται ακριβώς το ίδιο.Απλώς καθυστερεί 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα να πετάξει το παράθυρο της απαγόρευσης.



Τι IP σου δείχνει το VPN. Γιατί αν σου δείχνει ευρωπαική IP δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα άλλαξε σε αμερικάνικη και ξαναδοκίμασε.

Αν σου δείχνει αμερικάνικη IP και σε αποκλείει πάλι, λογικά καταλαβαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιείς VPN και το απαγορεύει κι αυτό.

----------


## Theodore41

> Τι IP σου δείχνει το VPN. Γιατί αν σου δείχνει ευρωπαική IP δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα άλλαξε σε αμερικάνικη και ξαναδοκίμασε.
> 
> Αν σου δείχνει αμερικάνικη IP και σε αποκλείει πάλι, λογικά καταλαβαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιείς VPN και το απαγορεύει κι αυτό.


Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό,αλλά πώς μπορώ να μάθω ποιός σέρβερ είναι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η πειρατεία πολύ λίγη σχέση έχει με τα λεφτά. Ο βασικός λόγος χρήσης πειρατικών προϊόντων είναι η ευκολία πρόσβασης και χρήσης. Το Netflix, Spotify κλπ έχουν περιορίσει  πάρα πολύ την πειρατεία.


κάνεις λάθος φίλε μου η πειρατεία έχει μεγάλη σχέση με τα λεφτά (ειδικά το κομμάτι διασκέδαση που περιλαμβάνει (ταινίες/σειρές/παιχνίδια))
με απλά λόγια έχει πολύ χρήμα στην χώρα μας (μπορεί όχι τόσο μεγάλο όπως σε άλλες χώρες όπως Ρωσία ή Κίνα
σου θυμίζω ότι στην χώρα μας υπάρχουν αποθήκες και εργοστάσια παραγωγής "πειρατικών έργων" είτε είναι ταινίες είτε σειρές είτε προγράμματα είτε παιχνίδια τα οποία προμηθεύουν τα "γνωστά μαγαζιά της αθήνας" και τους "γνωστούς μικροπωλητές της αθήνας".
έχεις την εντύπωση ότι δεν ξέρουν οι αρμόδιες δικαστικές/αστυνομικές αρχές που βρίσκονται απλά δεν μπορούν να τους ακουμπήσουν οι συγκεκριμένοι "ιδιοκτήτες" έχουν φυσικά και ιστοσελίδες που δουλεύουν απρόσκοπτα και χωρίς κανένας να τους απαγορεύει ή να τους μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση.

----------


## eagle12

Δεν το θυμάμαι. Νομίζω στο e-lawyer αλλά δεν το βρίσκω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> https://www.facebook.com/inalan.gr/p...31986880273743
> 
> Αφήνω αυτό εδώ να υπάρχει..


καλά έκανες και το άφησες να υπάρχει καθώς η ΙΝΑΛΑΝ είπε στο μήνυμα της στο FB ότι έδωσε στοιχεία χρήστη (δεν διευκρινίζει αν είναι απλός χρήστης που κατεβάζει ή ιδιοκτήτης ιστοσελίδας ή χρήστης που ανεβάζει/μοιράζει υλικό ή μεταφραστής ή κάνει υπότιτλους) απλά λέει ότι της ζητήθηκε με δικαστική εντολή και έδωσε τα στοιχεία αν είναι απλός χρήστης δυστυχώς έκανε μεγάλο "φάουλ" καθώς δεν υπάρχει νομοθεσία που να αναιρεί απόρρητο για λόγους παραβίασης πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ακόμα τουλάχιστον μόνο για διάπραξη σοβαρών ποινικών αδικημάτων όπως είναι η παιδική πορνογραφία κτλ.

----------


## sdikr

> καλά έκανες και το άφησες να υπάρχει καθώς η ΙΝΑΛΑΝ είπε στο μήνυμα της στο FB ότι έδωσε στοιχεία χρήστη (δεν διευκρινίζει αν είναι απλός χρήστης που κατεβάζει ή ιδιοκτήτης ιστοσελίδας ή χρήστης που ανεβάζει/μοιράζει υλικό ή μεταφραστής ή κάνει υπότιτλους) απλά λέει ότι της ζητήθηκε με δικαστική εντολή και έδωσε τα στοιχεία αν είναι απλός χρήστης δυστυχώς έκανε μεγάλο "φάουλ" καθώς δεν υπάρχει νομοθεσία που να αναιρεί απόρρητο για λόγους παραβίασης πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ακόμα τουλάχιστον μόνο για διάπραξη σοβαρών ποινικών αδικημάτων όπως είναι η παιδική πορνογραφία κτλ.


Απο την στιγμή που πήγε στην Inalan ή στον όποιο πάροχο, εντολή απο εισαγγελέα για άρση απορρήτου  δεν μπορεί να πει όχι ο πάροχος.

Βέβαια η Inalan στο ποστ της δεν   λεει οτι έχει δώσει στοιχεία χρήστη




> *εάν μας απευθύνουν το λόγο οι αρχές πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας έχοντας δικαστική εντολή για την γνωστοποίηση των στοιχείων* του εκάστοτε χρήστη-παραβάτη, που έχει εμπλακεί με τα παραπάνω, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουμε. Γι'αυτό το λόγο συνιστούμε σε όλους να ελέγξουν το περιεχόμενο των αρχείων που αφήνουν ανοιχτά προς τους λοιπούς χρήστες του διαδικτύου.


Λεει εαν και όταν πάει δικαστική εντολή

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Απο την στιγμή που πήγε στην Inalan ή στον όποιο πάροχο, εντολή απο εισαγγελέα για άρση απορρήτου  δεν μπορεί να πει όχι ο πάροχος.
> 
> Βέβαια η Inalan στο ποστ της δεν   λεει οτι έχει δώσει στοιχεία χρήστη
> 
> 
> 
> Λεει εαν και όταν πάει δικαστική εντολή


το γράφει στο ποστ της στο FB ότι έδωσε στοιχεία χρήστη με δικαστική εντολή πράγμα που σύμφωνα με όλους τους διαδικτυακούς δικηγόρους δεν επιτρέπεται από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία καθώς τέτοια κίνηση παραβιάζει το ιδιωτικό απόρρητο του χρήστη μιας και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν ανήκουν στην κατηγορία του ποινικού αδικήματος π.χ παιδική πορνογραφία.

αν δεν πιστεύεις εμένα μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στις νομικές διαδικτυακές πύλες ή στον e-laweyer να σου πει

για πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν δικαιολογείτε άρση απορρήτου απλού χρήστη ακόμα και με δικαστική εντολή

ο απλός χρήστης μετά τραβάει μια αγωγή και στην ΙΝΑΛΑΝ και στην εταιρεία που ζήτησε με δικαστική εντολή τα στοιχεία του (άρση απορρήτου) και τους παίρνει τα "σώβρακα"

----------


## sdikr

> το γράφει στο ποστ της στο FB ότι έδωσε στοιχεία χρήστη με δικαστική εντολή πράγμα που σύμφωνα με όλους τους διαδικτυακούς δικηγόρους δεν επιτρέπεται από την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία καθώς τέτοια κίνηση παραβιάζει το ιδιωτικό απόρρητο του χρήστη μιας και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν ανήκουν στην κατηγορία του ποινικού αδικήματος π.χ παιδική πορνογραφία.
> 
> αν δεν πιστεύεις εμένα μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στις νομικές διαδικτυακές πύλες ή στον e-laweyer να σου πει
> 
> για πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν δικαιολογείτε άρση απορρήτου απλού χρήστη ακόμα και με δικαστική εντολή
> 
> ο απλός χρήστης μετά τραβάει μια αγωγή και στην ΙΝΑΛΑΝ και στην εταιρεία που ζήτησε με δικαστική εντολή τα στοιχεία του (άρση απορρήτου) και τους παίρνει τα "σώβρακα"


Δεν έδωσε τίποτα η Inalan, η Inalan λέει πως αν πάει δικαστική εντολή τότε θα πρέπει να τα δώσει,  εισαγγελική εντολή δεν δίνεται για κατέβασμα.  Σώβρακα κλπ δεν έχει

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν έδωσε τίποτα η Inalan, η Inalan λέει πως αν πάει δικαστική εντολή τότε θα πρέπει να τα δώσει,  εισαγγελική εντολή δεν δίνεται για κατέβασμα.  Σώβρακα κλπ δεν έχει


Συγνώμη αλλά δεν το λέει ξεκάθαρα

Λέει αν τις δοθεί δικαστική εντολή θα δώσει τα στοιχεία του χρήστη

Δεν λέει πουθενά για το είδος του χρήστη
Αν ανεβάζει η κατεβάζει η μοιράζει κτλ...

----------


## sdikr

> Συγνώμη αλλά δεν το λέει ξεκάθαρα
> 
> Λέει αν τις δοθεί δικαστική εντολή θα δώσει τα στοιχεία του χρήστη
> 
> Δεν λέει πουθενά για το είδος του χρήστη
> Αν ανεβάζει η κατεβάζει η μοιράζει κτλ...


Δεν είναι δική την ευθύνη να τσεκάρει τι κάνει ο χρήστης, την ευθύνη την έχει ο εισαγγελέας που θα δώσει την εντολή.

Παραμένει όμως να μην έχει δώσει στοιχεία, όποτε μην παραπληροφορείς

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν είναι δική την ευθύνη να τσεκάρει τι κάνει ο χρήστης, την ευθύνη την έχει ο εισαγγελέας που θα δώσει την εντολή.
> 
> Παραμένει όμως να μην έχει δώσει στοιχεία, όποτε μην παραπληροφορείς


Δεν κάνω καμιά παραπληροφόρηση
Δημοσίευσα επ ακριβώς το μήνυμα της και ο καθένας από εμάς βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του.

Επίσης μην προσπαθείς να την βγάλεις "λαδι" σαφώς και αν δώσει στοιχεία απλού χρήστη χωρίς να τον ενημερώσει κινδυνεύει να φάει μια αγωγή και να τρέχει στα δικαστήρια.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν κάνω καμιά παραπληροφόρηση
> Δημοσίευσα επ ακριβώς το μήνυμα της και ο καθένας από εμάς βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του.
> 
> Επίσης μην προσπαθείς να την βγάλεις "λαδι" σαφώς και αν δώσει στοιχεία απλού χρήστη χωρίς να τον ενημερώσει κινδυνεύει να φάει μια αγωγή και να τρέχει στα δικαστήρια.


Δεν δημοσίευσες κάτι, άλλος χρήστης έδωσε το λίνκ

Το μήνυμα της Inalan είναι αυτό



> Αξιότιμοι συνδρομητές.
> Πριν λίγες μέρες λάβαμε μέτρα αναφορικά με το φιλτράρισμα του traffic των torrent,κάποιων διευθύνσεων(ΙΡ) συνδρομητών μας για τις οποίες δεχτήκαμε αρκετές προειδοποιήσεις από μεριάς των δικαιούχων. Με την κάθε μία διεύθυνση, που βρίσκεται στην λίστα αυτή, θα διεξάγουμε ξεχωριστή έρευνα. Παρ' όλα αυτά επιθυμούμε δημόσια να γνωστοποιήσουμε την θέση μας.
> Εμείς οι ίδιοι, ως πάροχος, δεν αναλύουμε και ούτε ελέγχουμε τις ενέργειες των συνδρομητών μας όπως και δεν φέρουμε καμία ευθύνη για τις δραστηριότητες αυτών. Πάραυτα το παγκόσμιο δίκαιο αναφέρει πως η ανταλλαγή ταινιών, πορνογραφικού υλικού και αρχείων με άλλο απαγορευμένο περιεχόμενο μέσω torrent,ελέγχεται από τον νόμο. Ως επακόλουθο, εάν μας απευθύνουν το λόγο οι αρχές πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας *έχοντας δικαστική εντολή για την γνωστοποίηση των στοιχείων του εκάστοτε χρήστη-παραβάτη, που έχει εμπλακεί με τα παραπάνω, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουμε.* Γι'αυτό το λόγο συνιστούμε σε όλους να ελέγξουν το περιεχόμενο των αρχείων που αφήνουν ανοιχτά προς τους λοιπούς χρήστες του διαδικτύου.
> Εν κατακλείδι θέλουμε να τονίσουμε πως δεν είμαστε κατά των torrents, όμως τηρούμε τον νόμο και σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις φιλτράρουμε τις κινήσεις των εκάστοτε παραβατών* ώστε να προλάβουμε τυχόν καταγγελίες που θα οδηγήσουν σε δικαστικές διαμάχες με τον Οργανισμό Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας.*
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> INALAN TEAM.
> 
> Edit: Βασικό να τονίσουμε πως δεν έχουμε μπλοκάρει γενικά τα torrent αλλά μια ομάδα χρηστών για τους οποίους δεχτήκαμε προειδοποιήσεις. Εάν σε κάποιον δεν λειτουργεί το torrent,ας μας κάνει ένα τηλέφωνο ή στείλει ένα mail ώστε να προβούμε στον απαραίτητο έλεγχο. Εάν λάβατε τα απαραίτητα μέτρα και ξεκαθαρίσατε το περιεχόμενο των αρχείων σας, θα σας ξεμπλοκάρουμε.


Ναι όποιος θέλει μπορεί να το διαβάσει και να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν δημοσίευσες κάτι, άλλος χρήστης έδωσε το λίνκ
> 
> Το μήνυμα της Inalan είναι αυτό
> 
> 
> Ναι όποιος θέλει μπορεί να το διαβάσει και να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του


Εδώ το δημοσίευσε άλλος χρήστης εγώ το αναδημοσίευσα στο θέμα της ΙΝΑΛΑΝ

από εκεί και πέρα συμφωνώ ο καθένας βγάζει στα συμπεράσματα του

----------


## minas

> Δεν κάνω καμιά παραπληροφόρηση
> Δημοσίευσα επ ακριβώς το μήνυμα της και ο καθένας από εμάς βγάζει τα συμπεράσματα του.
> 
> Επίσης μην προσπαθείς να την βγάλεις "λαδι" σαφώς και αν δώσει στοιχεία απλού χρήστη χωρίς να τον ενημερώσει κινδυνεύει να φάει μια αγωγή και να τρέχει στα δικαστήρια.


Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, έχω την αίσθηση ότι εάν ένας εισαγγελέας ζητήσει προσωπικά στοιχεία χρήστη από πάροχο, αίρεται η ευθύνη του παρόχου για την προστασία τους.
Επαφίεται στην κρίση του εισαγγελέα η τήρηση των προβλέψεων προστασίας των δεδομένων. Εάν τα ζητήσει για λόγο που δεν προβλέπεται, γιατί φταίει ο πάροχος;

edit: Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω τί ισχύει στην Ελλάδα, αλλά στο εξωτερικό έχουμε δει εισαγγελικές εντολές για δεδομένα που να απαγορεύουν και την ενημέρωση του ελεγχόμενου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, έχω την αίσθηση ότι εάν ένας εισαγγελέας ζητήσει προσωπικά στοιχεία χρήστη από πάροχο, αίρεται η ευθύνη του παρόχου για την προστασία τους.
> Επαφίεται στην κρίση του εισαγγελέα η τήρηση των προβλέψεων προστασίας των δεδομένων. Εάν τα ζητήσει για λόγο που δεν προβλέπεται, γιατί φταίει ο πάροχος;
> 
> edit: Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω τί ισχύει στην Ελλάδα, αλλά στο εξωτερικό έχουμε δει εισαγγελικές εντολές για δεδομένα που να απαγορεύουν και την ενημέρωση του ελεγχόμενου.


Το έχω αναφέρει π.χ παιδική πορνογραφία εκεί εννοείται δεν ενημερώνεις τον χρήστη

Αλλά σε ότι αφορά το κατέβασμα αρχείων λυπάμαι αλλά η μέχρι τώρα ελληνική νομοθεσία δεν προβλέπει άρση απορρήτου ταυττοποιηση φυσικού προσώπου με διεύθυνση ip για παραβίαση της νομοθεσίας για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

εκτός αν υπάρχουν στοιχεία ότι ο απλός χρήστης δεν είναι απλός χρήστης αλλά ιδιοκτήτης ή διαχειριστής ιστοσελίδας η τορρεντ τρακερ με παράνομο υλικό.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ποιον νόμο αναφέρεται αυτό που υποστηρίζεις;

----------


## anon

> Συγνώμη αλλά δεν το λέει ξεκάθαρα
> 
> Λέει αν τις δοθεί δικαστική εντολή θα δώσει τα στοιχεία του χρήστη
> 
> Δεν λέει πουθενά για το είδος του χρήστη
> Αν ανεβάζει η κατεβάζει η μοιράζει κτλ...


Eπίσης να προσθέσω, ότι εαν χρησιμοποείς τορρεντς ή "μουλάρια" και συναφή, δεν κατεβάζεις μονάχα, αλλά ανεβάζεις, διανέμεις κιόλλας  :Wink:

----------


## aroutis

> γιατί τώρα αναγκάζεται κάποιος να δίνει συνδρομή σε NETFLIX - AMAZON , να πληρώνει έξτρα συνδρομητική τηλεόραση π.χ COSMOTE TV και να κατεβάζει παράνομα από το διαδίκτυο.


Μια μικρή διόρθωση. 
Κανένας δεν αναγκάζει κανέναν να κατεβάζει το παραμικρό *παράνομα* από το internet. Ο καθένας επιλέγει τη χρήση που κάνει, μέσα σε αυτή και το αν θα κατεβάσει παράνομα content.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η πειρατεία πολύ λίγη σχέση έχει με τα λεφτά. Ο βασικός λόγος χρήσης πειρατικών προϊόντων είναι η ευκολία πρόσβασης και χρήσης. Το Netflix, Spotify κλπ έχουν περιορίσει  πάρα πολύ την πειρατεία.


Πάρα πολύ σωστά. 
Επίσης μεγάλος παράγοντας του κατεβάσματος παράνομου περιεχόμενου δεν είναι η ανάγκη αλλά απλά το hoarding (κοινώς κατεβάζουμε για να κατεβάζουμε) που ρίζες έχει στην απληστία.

- - - Updated - - -




> Βάζω το παρακάτω ερώτημα,το οποίο δεν είναι σχετικό με torrents,αλλά είναι με απαγορεύσεις,γιατί δεν ξέρω πού αλλού να το βάλω.
> Μου στέλνουν εδώ και χρόνια ένα newsletter από ένα σάιτ αυτοκινήτου,το Automobile,οπυ είχε ενδιαφέοντα πράγματα.Λέω είχε,γιατί τώρα πια δεν με αφήνει να μπω,αν και μου στέλνει ακόμη το newsletter,με την παρακάτω δικαιολογία την οποία βάζει σε παράθυρο.
> 
> Due to the EU’s Global Data Protection Regulation, our website is currently unavailable to visitors from most European countries. We apologize for this inconvenience and encourage you to visit www.motortrend.com for the latest on new cars, car reviews and news, concept cars and auto show coverage, awards and much more.
> MOTORTREND.COM
> 
> Τι νομίζετε ότι συμβαίνει,γιατί εγώ αδυνατώ να καταλάβω.


Απλά το συγκεκριμένο site δεν είναι compliant με τα GDPR directives.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το έχω αναφέρει π.χ παιδική πορνογραφία εκεί εννοείται δεν ενημερώνεις τον χρήστη
> 
> Αλλά σε ότι αφορά το κατέβασμα αρχείων λυπάμαι αλλά η μέχρι τώρα ελληνική νομοθεσία δεν προβλέπει άρση απορρήτου ταυττοποιηση φυσικού προσώπου με διεύθυνση ip για παραβίαση της νομοθεσίας για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.
> 
> εκτός αν υπάρχουν στοιχεία ότι ο απλός χρήστης δεν είναι απλός χρήστης αλλά ιδιοκτήτης ή διαχειριστής ιστοσελίδας η τορρεντ τρακερ με παράνομο υλικό.


Στα torrents μπορείς και να ανεβάζεις και να κατεβάζεις. Που σημαίνει ότι άνετα μπορείς να κατηγορηθείς ότι διαμοιράζεις παράνομο υλικο (αν κάνεις Seeding).
It is in the eye of the be(er)holder τελικά το τι χρηστης είσαι. 

Παιδια, τα πράγματα είναι απλα, don't do the crime if you can't pay the price.

----------


## emeliss

Για να το φέρουμε στο θέμα μας, ενημερωτικά η ΕΔΠΠΙ δεν έχει καμία αρμοδιότητα απέναντι στους χρήστες. Άρα να κατηγορηθείς για torrents από την ΕΔΠΠΙ αποκλείεται.

----------


## SfH

Off Topic


		Το θέμα με την Inalan είναι ενδιαφέρον. Για την ίδια την Inalan, ισχύει ότι ισχύει για τους άλλους παρόχους. Η cogent από την άλλη έχει ένα ενιαίο τεράστιο δίκτυο και εταιρική παρουσία σε διάφορες χώρες, με τις οποίες πρέπει να είναι σύννομη. Το ενδιαφέρον της υπόθεσης είναι κατά πόσο έχει νομική ευθύνη η cogent, αρμοδιότητα, και κατά πόσο θα ασχοληθεί το σχετικό τμήμα τους ( δεδομένου ότι τα σχετικά records για τις IP της Inalan δείχνουν στο abuse department της Cogent ). Σίγουρα πάντως δεν έχουν την ίδια ευκολία στο να αγνοήσουν copyright infrigement notices που θα είχε η Inalan, ή κάποιος άλλος Ελληνικός πάροχος, αν θεωρούν ότι μπορεί κάποιος τρίτος να τους θεωρήσει υπεύθυνους. Ίσως να μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος σχετικός.

Αυτά για τους παρόχους. Για τους χρήστες, φαντάζομαι είναι αυτονόητο το τι είναι παράνομο και το τι όχι, ενώ υποθέτω υπάρχουν σχετικοί όροι στα συμβόλαια όλων των παρόχων.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το θέμα με την Inalan είναι ενδιαφέρον. Για την ίδια την Inalan, ισχύει ότι ισχύει για τους άλλους παρόχους. Η cogent από την άλλη έχει ένα ενιαίο τεράστιο δίκτυο και εταιρική παρουσία σε διάφορες χώρες, με τις οποίες πρέπει να είναι σύννομη. Το ενδιαφέρον της υπόθεσης είναι κατά πόσο έχει νομική ευθύνη η cogent, αρμοδιότητα, και κατά πόσο θα ασχοληθεί το σχετικό τμήμα τους ( δεδομένου ότι τα σχετικά records για τις IP της Inalan δείχνουν στο abuse department της Cogent ). Σίγουρα πάντως δεν έχουν την ίδια ευκολία στο να αγνοήσουν copyright infrigement notices που θα είχε η Inalan, ή κάποιος άλλος Ελληνικός πάροχος, αν θεωρούν ότι μπορεί κάποιος τρίτος να τους θεωρήσει υπεύθυνους. Ίσως να μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος σχετικός.
> 
> Αυτά για τους παρόχους. Για τους χρήστες, φαντάζομαι είναι αυτονόητο το τι είναι παράνομο και το τι όχι, ενώ υποθέτω υπάρχουν σχετικοί όροι στα συμβόλαια όλων των παρόχων.


Το βάζω κι εδώ για όσους δεν το είδαν, ότι αντίστοιχα mails έστελναν από το 2004 αλλά απλά τα αγνοούσαμε, δεν είναι καινούριο φρούτο.



> Αγαπητέ χρήστη,
> 
> Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι σύμφωνα με την σχετική νομοθεσία περί προστασίας δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας, απαγορεύεται κάθε είδους χρήση, εκμετάλλευση, διανομή, διάθεση, αναπαραγωγή, διακίνηση, μεταφορά, ανταλλαγή, αποστολή ή λήψη οιουδήποτε υλικού, σήματος, αρχείου, προϊόντος ή λογισμικού, σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή και με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, χωρίς την προηγούμενη έγγραφη συναίνεση του/των νομίμου/ων δικαιούχου/ων πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας ή κυρίου/ων αυτού ως προς αυτές τις ενέργειες. Η μη συμμόρφωση ενός συνδρομητή με την προηγούμενη απαγόρευση συνιστά παράνομη χρήση της υπηρεσίας που του παρέχεται από την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ και δημιουργεί αντίστοιχο δικαίωμα της ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να καταγγείλει τη μεταξύ τους σύμβαση παροχής υπηρεσιών, αλλά και δικαίωμα τον θιγόμενων συνδρομητών να λάβουν δικαστικά μέτρα κατά αυτού για παραβίαση των δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής και βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας τους.
> 
> Δεδομένου ότι έχουμε γίνει αποδέκτες καταγγελιών για τη διενέργεια των ανωτέρω απαγορευμένων ενεργειών μέσω της δικής σας σύνδεσης με το διαδίκτυο, σας καλούμε όπως διερευνήσετε το εν λόγω θέμα και, εφόσον αυτό είναι ακριβές, όπως προβείτε σε κάθε αναγκαία ενέργεια για την άμεση διακοπή κάθε τέτοιου είδους απαγορευμένων ενεργειών, επιφυλασσόμενοι των δικαιωμάτων μας. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση και εφόσον συνεχίζουμε να λαμβάνουμε τέτοιου είδους καταγγελίες, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να διακόψουμε την παροχή υπηρεσιών προς εσάς και να λάβουμε τα μέτρα που τυχόν μας ζητηθούν από τις αρμόδιες αρχές.
> 
> ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΛΑΣ Α.Ε
> Abuse Department,
> Tellas SA.
> 1A Neapoleos Street, 151 23, Marousi, Greece.

----------


## dimyok

Package scanning κάνουν ήδη κάποιοι ISPs χωρίς να ξέρουμε ;

----------


## jkoukos

Απαγορεύεται και όλοι λένε ότι δεν κάνουν. Αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα. Εφόσον τους έρθει εισαγγελική παραγγελία, υποχρεούνται να απαντήσουν σε αυτά που ζητά (βασικά ταυτοποίηση ΙΡ με χρήστη).

----------


## dimyok

Εμπειρικά ξέρουμε όμως ότι κάνουν throttling πχ wind πως λένε ότι δεν βλέπουν τι κόβουν . Σε άλλες χώρες πχ γερμάνια σουηδια έχουν και σταθερές IP ανά χρήστη και του στέλνουνε  τη κλήση αμέσως  ;

----------


## sdikr

Μάλλον έχει γίνει μπέρδεμα με το ότι το κατέβασμα παράνομου υλικού δεν είναι λόγος για να γίνει άρση απορρήτου, δεν σημαίνει πως το κατέβασμα είναι νόμιμο, απλά δεν μπορούν να ζητήσουν να γίνει άρση απορρήτου ώστε να μάθουν ποιος είσαι.

Σε περίπτωση για παράδειγμα που είναι επαγγελματικός χώρος που μπορεί να γίνει έλεγχος απο εφοριακούς εκεί αν βρούνε παράνομο υλικό είναι ταρίφα 1000 ευρώ το κομμάτι

----------


## Zus

> Εμπειρικά ξέρουμε όμως ότι κάνουν throttling πχ wind πως λένε ότι δεν βλέπουν τι κόβουν .


Κόβει την ταχύτητα των torrent η Wind?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κόβει την ταχύτητα των torrent η Wind?


σε ερώτηση μου στην WIND η απάντηση ήταν όχι 
(έχουμε "επαγγελματικό πακέτο") 

θα δοκιμάσω αν είναι να μπω σε public torrent να δω τι θα γίνει.?

στην εργασία μου συνεργαζόμαστε με COSMOTE και WIND (επαγγελματικά πακέτα) 

σε παράρτημα που έχουμε στην Νέα Ιωνία (Περισσός) έχουμε ζητήσει να γίνουμε πελάτες (επαγγελματικό πακέτο) στην ΙΝΑΛΑΝ καθώς έχει κάλυψη αλλά δεν έχουμε πάρει απάντηση έτσι μπήκαμε προς το παρών στην COSMOTE και βλέπουμε...

τώρα σε παραρτήματα στα Πατήσια , Γαλάτσι , Κυψέλη , Εξάρχεια και φυσικά στην έδρα (Αθήνα) έχουμε διάφορα πακέτα και συνεχώς δοκιμάζουμε / περιμένουμε το καλύτερο γιατί έχουμε πολλούς υπολογιστές και να πω την αλήθεια σε μερικά παραρτήματα μόνο το 100/100 ή το 1000/1000 μας καλύπτει.

επίσης να πω ευχαριστώ στον φίλο GeorgeH που δημοσίευσε το email από την TELLAS παρόμοιο είχα λάβει από NETONE και από ON TELECOMS φυσικά τα αγνόησα και άλλαξα πάροχο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

ότι αφορά τα περί Upload (Seed) που είπαν κάποιοι φίλοι στην περίπτωση μου δεν ισχύουν γιατί συνδέομαι σε private torrent trackers με VPN και με κλειστό το Upload (seed) δεν διαμοιράζω καθόλου δηλαδή μόνο κατεβάζω (download/leech)

----------


## spiderman

Εντωμεταξύ
https://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/dimioyrg...tion-pitsiorla

----------


## Zus

Καλώς να συμβεί και ελπίζω να καταργηθούν και όλα τα υπόλοιπα χαράτσια, που ύπουλα έχουν εφαρμόσει λόγω "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων".

Αν θέλουν εξτραδάκια οι δημιουργοί και οι καλλιτέχνες, να βγουν στους δρόμους και στα μετρό και όχι να τα παίρνουν άκοπα από τις τσέπες μας.

----------


## Chingachgook

> Εντωμεταξύ
> https://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/dimioyrg...tion-pitsiorla





> Για μια ακόμη φορά οι δημιουργοί και οι λοιποί δικαιούχοι δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας βρισκόμαστε αντιμέτωποι με νέα μεθόδευση με στόχο την ουσιαστική κατάργηση της εύλογης αμοιβής 2% (επί η/υ, tablets και κινητών τηλεφώνων)


'Ακου εκεί εύλογη αμοιβή  :Evil:

----------


## badweed

> Καλώς να συμβεί και ελπίζω να καταργηθούν και όλα τα υπόλοιπα χαράτσια, που ύπουλα έχουν εφαρμόσει λόγω "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων".
> 
> Αν θέλουν εξτραδάκια οι δημιουργοί και οι καλλιτέχνες, να βγουν στους δρόμους και στα μετρό και όχι να τα παίρνουν άκοπα από τις τσέπες μας.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## dimyok

To χαράτσι σε Α4 μελάνι και media το χωσανε και μένει όμως έτσι ; Με την ίδια λογική θέλανε να χαρατσωσουν και τι βλέπεις λες και έχεις τη "τέχνη" τους στο tablet . Και πέφτει και το χαράτσι μεσώ ΔΕΗ για την ερτ βλέπεις δε βλέπεις ;

----------


## xmperop1

> Καλώς να συμβεί και ελπίζω να καταργηθούν και όλα τα υπόλοιπα χαράτσια, που ύπουλα έχουν εφαρμόσει λόγω "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων".
> 
> Αν θέλουν εξτραδάκια οι δημιουργοί και οι καλλιτέχνες, να βγουν στους δρόμους και στα μετρό και όχι να τα παίρνουν άκοπα από τις τσέπες μας.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## eyw

Οπως όλοι οι ΔΥ έτσι και οι πνευματικοί ας απεργήσουν.
Να κάνουν και πορεία στο σύνταγμα με πανώ και ντουντούκες και περιφρούριση, πικετοφορίες, προκυρήξεις και συνθήματα, πχ
*όχι στην κατάργηση φορολογίας στα κινητά υπέρ του συναφιού μας.*Να επιδόσουν και ψηφισμα διαμαρτυρίας.
Να κάνουν και συναυλία συμπαράστασης στους εαυτούς τους για τα δίκαια (κατ'αυτούς) αιτήματά τους και για κάνα-δυό φόρους ακόμα, πχ στον χρόνο ομιλίας και στα GB των κινητών και σταθερών.
Το επόμενο βήμα μετά την φορολογία υπέρ τρίτων (Αέπιδες κλπ) είναι *επιδότηση από τον προϋπολογισμό* των κάθε λογής ΟΣΔ.

Αμα ήταν μάγκας ο Πιτσιόρλας θα τους πλήρωνε με το ιδιο νόμισμα, φόρο 2% στα προϊόντα τους (πολιτισμός ντε) υπέρ μηχανικών, πληροφορικάριων, ηχοληπτών, προγραμματιστών, μέχρι και παρκαδόρων, λουλουδών και σερβιτόρων στα μπουζούκια και συναυλίες.
Αν τους έστελνε και κάνα ΣΔΟΕ για να ψάξει τα μηχανάκια τους για παράνομες κόπιες προγραμμάτων τότε θα μειδιούσε και το διάστικτον ερίφιον.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οπως όλοι οι ΔΥ έτσι και οι πνευματικοί ας απεργήσουν.
> Να κάνουν και πορεία στο σύνταγμα με πανό και ντουντούκες και περιφρούρηση, πικετοφορίες, προκηρύξεις και συνθήματα, πχ
> *όχι στην κατάργηση φορολογίας στα κινητά υπέρ του συναφιού μας.*Να επιδώσουν και ψήφισμα διαμαρτυρίας.
> Να κάνουν και συναυλία συμπαράστασης στους εαυτούς τους για τα δίκαια (κατ'αυτούς) αιτήματά τους και για κάνα-δυό φόρους ακόμα, πχ στον χρόνο ομιλίας και στα GB των κινητών και σταθερών.
> Το επόμενο βήμα μετά την φορολογία υπέρ τρίτων (Αέπιδες κλπ) είναι *επιδότηση από τον προϋπολογισμό* των κάθε λογής ΟΣΔ.
> 
> Αμα ήταν μάγκας ο Πιτσιόρλας θα τους πλήρωνε με το ίδιο νόμισμα, φόρο 2% στα προϊόντα τους (πολιτισμός ντε) υπέρ μηχανικών, πληροφορικάριων, ηχοληπτών, προγραμματιστών, μέχρι και παρκαδόρων, λουλουδών και σερβιτόρων στα μπουζούκια και συναυλίες.
> Αν τους έστελνε και κάνα ΣΔΟΕ για να ψάξει τα μηχανάκια τους για παράνομες κόπιες προγραμμάτων τότε θα μειδιούσε και το διάστικτον ερίφιον.


πόσο δίκιο έχεις...

----------


## anon

Καθήστε ρε παιδιά, ο φόρος που βάζουν σε κινητά, άδεια CD/DVD, φωτοτυπικό χαρτί και τα ρέστα είναι λόγω της πειρατείας που δεν την πιάνουν. Υποτίθεται (απο όσο ξέρω). Αφού "πατάνε" την πειρατεία, κλείνουν τα τορρεντάδικα, μόνο νομιμα streaming (που με την σειρά τους πληρώνουν δικαιώματα τα official site), τότε δικαίως δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν αυτοί οι φόροι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

----------


## sdikr

> Καθήστε ρε παιδιά, ο φόρος που βάζουν σε κινητά, άδεια CD/DVD, φωτοτυπικό χαρτί και τα ρέστα είναι λόγω της πειρατείας που δεν την πιάνουν. Υποτίθεται (απο όσο ξέρω). Αφού "πατάνε" την πειρατεία, κλείνουν τα τορρεντάδικα, μόνο νομιμα streaming (που με την σειρά τους πληρώνουν δικαιώματα τα official site), τότε δικαίως δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν αυτοί οι φόροι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.


Αυτό το χαράτσι είναι για έργα που έχουν γίνει διαθέσιμα στο κοινό με κάποιον νόμιμο τρόπο,   πχ ελεύθερη  τηλεόραση αφορά την δυνατότητα που έχει ο κάθε ενας για ιδιωτική χρήση.  Το αρχείο που βρήκαμε στην σελίδα που απλά έχει λινκ και όχι περιεχόμενο δεν είναι μέσα σε αυτά.
Στο χαρτί είναι για το δικαίωμα του να βγάλεις φωτοτυπία ενός μικρού ποσοστού ενός βιβλίου, όχι όλου του βιβλίου

----------


## aroutis

> Καθήστε ρε παιδιά, ο φόρος που βάζουν σε κινητά, άδεια CD/DVD, φωτοτυπικό χαρτί και τα ρέστα είναι λόγω της πειρατείας που δεν την πιάνουν. Υποτίθεται (απο όσο ξέρω). Αφού "πατάνε" την πειρατεία, κλείνουν τα τορρεντάδικα, μόνο νομιμα streaming (που με την σειρά τους πληρώνουν δικαιώματα τα official site), τότε δικαίως δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν αυτοί οι φόροι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.


Ο συγκεκριμένος φόρος, ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι είναι παντελώς αντισυνταγματικός από τη στιγμή που δεν μπορείς να στοιχειοθετήσεις ως νομοθέτης ότι πχ το tablet που αγοράζω θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για media consumption για το οποίο θα με φορολογήσεις.

Από τη στιγμή που αυτό ισχύει, κάκιστα στάθηκε ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος.

Γενικότερα μιλώντας, κάθε μορφής έμμεση φορολόγηση, και εκεί περιλαμβάνω τα κουλά περί φορολόγησης των dvd για την πειρατία, πρέπει να φύγει και το κράτος, αν νοιάζεται, να κάνει κάτι για το πρόβλημα.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αφού πλέον όντως έχει πέσει η πειρατία γενικότερα (δες spotify, netflix και άλλα που έρχονται) νομίζω ότι το να κλαίγονται οι κάθε λογής αργόσχολοι οργανισμοί και να θέλουν να φορολογούν ανθρώπους που στη τελική δεν ασχολούνται με τα προϊόντα / ανθρώπους που εκπροσωπουν, μάλλον προκλητικό είναι.

----------


## bomberb17

https://www.zarpanews.gr/xeglistrisa...iesonline-klp/

Επίσης μου ήρθε και mail από το magico για τη νέα τους διεύθυνση

Με λίγα λόγια μία αποτυχία.

----------


## patrickdrd

περίμενες κάτι διαφορετικό;
έτσι δεν γίνεται πάντα;

----------


## bomberb17

Εννοείται ότι αυτό θα γινόταν. Αυτό έλεγα από την αρχή ότι η όλη η ιστορία είναι για γέλια.

----------


## emeliss

Αυτό έλεγες και κάνεις λάθος. Το νέο στην υπόθεση δεν ήταν η απαγόρευση πρόσβασης αλλά ότι η διαταγή ήρθε από την ΕΔΠΠΙ και όχι από δικαστήριο. Μια απλή επιτροπή διέταξε την απαγόρευση προς ιστοσελίδες. Επικίνδυνα πράγματα και υπόθεση για κλάματα.

----------


## bomberb17

Και το δικαστήριο να έδινε διαταγή, το αποτέλεσμα πάλι το ίδιο θα ήταν. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ποιος έδωσε τη διαταγή (δε μιλάω από νομικής πλευράς), αλλά ο τρόπος υλοποίησής της. Και ο σωστός τρόπος βέβαια προυποθέτει το αντίστοιχο νομικό πλαίσιο το οποίο δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και το δικαστήριο να έδινε διαταγή, το αποτέλεσμα πάλι το ίδιο θα ήταν. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ποιος έδωσε τη διαταγή (δε μιλάω από νομικής πλευράς), αλλά ο τρόπος υλοποίησής της. Και ο σωστός τρόπος βέβαια προυποθέτει το αντίστοιχο νομικό πλαίσιο το οποίο δεν υπάρχει.


εδώ και σε ποιο πολιτισμένες/σοβαρές ευρωπαικές χώρες και δεν έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα...

οι απαγορεύσεις/μπλοκαρίσματα/κλεισίματα ή πρόστιμα δεν δίνουν λύση στο πρόβλημα γιατί απλά ξεπερνιούνται (τρόποι υπάρχουν πολλοί)

η λύση είναι μία και κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη πολύ απλή

αντί να βάζουν φόρους/ειδικά τέλη σε CD/DVD , HDD/SSD , φωτοτυπικό χαρτί , smartphones/tablets , κτλ

μπορούν να βάλουν ένα είδος συνδρομής στις υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις με το διαδίκτυο Κινητές/Σταθερές ανάλογα την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης π.χ πιο φτηνά οι απλές ADSL και πιο ακριβά τα FTTH πακέτα 

έτσι οι συνδρομητές θα μπορούν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν με την σύνδεση τους (δηλαδή να κατεβάσουν είτε από ιστοσελίδες είτε από τόρρεντ) και παράλληλα από την συνδρομή θα πληρώνονται τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα 

όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι

----------


## sdikr

> εδώ και σε ποιο πολιτισμένες/σοβαρές ευρωπαικές χώρες και δεν έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα...
> 
> οι απαγορεύσεις/μπλοκαρίσματα/κλεισίματα ή πρόστιμα δεν δίνουν λύση στο πρόβλημα γιατί απλά ξεπερνιούνται (τρόποι υπάρχουν πολλοί)
> 
> η λύση είναι μία και κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη πολύ απλή
> 
> αντί να βάζουν φόρους/ειδικά τέλη σε CD/DVD , HDD/SSD , φωτοτυπικό χαρτί , smartphones/tablets , κτλ
> 
> μπορούν να βάλουν ένα είδος συνδρομής στις υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις με το διαδίκτυο Κινητές/Σταθερές ανάλογα την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης π.χ πιο φτηνά οι απλές ADSL και πιο ακριβά τα FTTH πακέτα 
> ...


+100 ευρώ τον μηνά λοιπόν σε όλες τις συνδέσεις,  πρόσβαση θα έχει ο κόσμος μέσω drm φυσικά,  τύπου netflix, office 365, adobe cloud.

Εκτός αν έχεις τίποτα του στυλ 10 ευρώ στο μυαλό σου, κάτι που πραγματικά δεν γίνεται,  μετά θα αρχίσουν τα μα εγώ μόνο linux κατεβάζω και δωρεάν προγράμματα και γιατί εγώ που βλέπω μόνο 2 ώρες την ημέρα να πληρώνω τα ίδια με τον άλλον που βλέπει 12 κλπ

----------


## Zus

> +100 ευρώ τον μηνά λοιπόν σε όλες τις συνδέσεις,  πρόσβαση θα έχει ο κόσμος μέσω drm φυσικά,  τύπου netflix, office 365, adobe cloud.
> 
> Εκτός αν έχεις τίποτα του στυλ 10 ευρώ στο μυαλό σου, κάτι που πραγματικά δεν γίνεται,  μετά θα αρχίσουν τα μα εγώ μόνο linux κατεβάζω και δωρεάν προγράμματα και γιατί εγώ που βλέπω μόνο 2 ώρες την ημέρα να πληρώνω τα ίδια με τον άλλον που βλέπει 12 κλπ


Αν δεν τους κάνει, μπορούν να καταργήσουν όσους ληστρικούς φόρους έχουν θεσπίσει σε ένα σωρό προιόντα, επειδή άρχισαν τα μα εμένα δεν αγοράζει κανείς τα cd μου. Δεν γίνεται και η πίτα ολόκληρη και ο "καλλιτέχνης" χορτάτος.

Οι πλατείες και οι έξοδοι του μετρό έχουν ένα σωρό γωνίες που περιμένουν τους "καλλιτέχνες" να κερδίσουν αξιοπρεπώς τα λεφτά τους και όχι κλέβοντας τα χρήματά μας, με ύπουλο τρόπο.

Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί τέτοια ειδική προστασία οι "πνευματικοί" σε σχέση με όλους τους υπόλοιπους εργαζομένους.

----------


## badweed

με την λογικη των πνευματικων δικαιωματων φαντασου τι δικαιωματα που εχουν ο χτιστης και ο υδραυλικος που εχτισαν ενα κτηριο και συνδεσαν υποδομες που μετα ηρθε ενα στουντιο και εφτιαξε ταινια , εχτισαν το που καθησε ο σεναριογραφος και εφτιαξε το σκριπτ . επισης εχει και η κοινωνια δικαιωματα που δεν χρειαστηκε να ειναι αυτοι στα χωραφια ή να κυνηγανε για να ζησουν και ειχαν την ανεση να παραγγελνουν και να αγοραζουν οτι οι αλλοι παρηγαγαν και να εχουν τον χρονο να ασχολουνται με ιστοριες και μελωδιες .

----------


## sdikr

> Αν δεν τους κάνει, μπορούν να καταργήσουν όσους ληστρικούς φόρους έχουν θεσπίσει σε ένα σωρό προιόντα, επειδή άρχισαν τα μα εμένα δεν αγοράζει κανείς τα cd μου. Δεν γίνεται και η πίτα ολόκληρη και ο "καλλιτέχνης" χορτάτος.
> 
> Οι πλατείες και οι έξοδοι του μετρό έχουν ένα σωρό γωνίες που περιμένουν τους "καλλιτέχνες" να κερδίσουν αξιοπρεπώς τα λεφτά τους και όχι κλέβοντας τα χρήματά μας, με ύπουλο τρόπο.
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί τέτοια ειδική προστασία οι "πνευματικοί" σε σχέση με όλους τους υπόλοιπους εργαζομένους.


Οι φόροι που πληρώνεις δεν είναι για την πειρατεία,  ο νόμος προβλέπει για παράδειγμα πως μπορείς να πάρεις μερικές σελίδες φωτοτυπία απο ενα βιβλίο,  μπορείς να κάνεις ενα αντίγραφο σε ψηφιακο έργο που έχεις στην κατοχή σου για δικιά σου χρήση κλπ

----------


## Zus

> Οι φόροι που πληρώνεις δεν είναι για την πειρατεία,  ο νόμος προβλέπει για παράδειγμα πως μπορείς να πάρεις μερικές σελίδες φωτοτυπία απο ενα βιβλίο,  μπορείς να κάνεις ενα αντίγραφο σε ψηφιακο έργο που έχεις στην κατοχή σου για δικιά σου χρήση κλπ


Εγώ παίρνω Α4 για προσωπικές σημειώσεις επειδή βολεύομαι. Εγώ αγοράζω κινητό και tablet για προσωπική χρήση, χωρίς να κατεβάζω παράνομα προιόντα "πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας".

Δεν θέλω ούτε 0.05 δικά μου σεντς να πάνε σε οργανισμούς τύπου ΑΕΠΙ επειδή βρήκαν την κότα που γεννά χρυσά αυγά, τον πολίτη. Και στο τέλος να αποδειχθεί ότι μιλάμε για οργανισμούς εκτρώματα φουλ στην παρανομία.

Όσοι φόροι υπάρχουν, πρέπει να καταργηθούν.

Αλλιώς να θεσπίσουμε φόρους και για όλους τους κλάδους εργασίας.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ παίρνω Α4 για προσωπικές σημειώσεις επειδή βολεύομαι. Εγώ αγοράζω κινητό και tablet για προσωπική χρήση, χωρίς να κατεβάζω παράνομα προιόντα "πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας".
> 
> Δεν θέλω ούτε 0.05 δικά μου σεντς να πάνε σε οργανισμούς τύπου ΑΕΠΙ επειδή βρήκαν την κότα που γεννά χρυσά αυγά, τον πολίτη. Και στο τέλος να αποδειχθεί ότι μιλάμε για οργανισμούς εκτρώματα φουλ στην παρανομία.
> 
> Όσοι φόροι υπάρχουν, πρέπει να καταργηθούν.
> 
> *Αλλιώς να θεσπίσουμε φόρους και για όλους τους κλάδους εργασίας.*


Υπάρχουν και για άλλους κλάδους, μην ανησυχείς

----------


## anon

> Οι φόροι που πληρώνεις δεν είναι για την πειρατεία,  ο νόμος προβλέπει για παράδειγμα πως μπορείς να πάρεις μερικές σελίδες φωτοτυπία απο ενα βιβλίο,  μπορείς να κάνεις ενα αντίγραφο σε ψηφιακο έργο που έχεις στην κατοχή σου για δικιά σου χρήση κλπ


Αν τα χρήματα πήγεναν σε δημιουργούς πραγματικά, δεν θα είχα θέμα. Το θέμα μου ειναι ότι αυτοί δεν παίρνουν τίποτα, μόνο κάτι τρωκτικά στην μέση τα τρώνε όλα, στυλ ΑΕΠΙ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> +100 ευρώ τον μηνά λοιπόν σε όλες τις συνδέσεις,  πρόσβαση θα έχει ο κόσμος μέσω drm φυσικά,  τύπου netflix, office 365, adobe cloud.
> 
> Εκτός αν έχεις τίποτα του στυλ 10 ευρώ στο μυαλό σου, κάτι που πραγματικά δεν γίνεται,  μετά θα αρχίσουν τα μα εγώ μόνο linux κατεβάζω και δωρεάν προγράμματα και γιατί εγώ που βλέπω μόνο 2 ώρες την ημέρα να πληρώνω τα ίδια με τον άλλον που βλέπει 12 κλπ


Το τι κατεβάζει / ανεβάζει ή τι κάνει κάποιος με την σύνδεση του το γνωρίζουν καλύτερα οι πάροχοι που του δίνουν την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο (αυτοί μπορούν να κρίνουν τι κάνεις με αυτήν) δεν είμαι ο αρμόδιος για να το γνωρίζω/κρίνω

Προσωπικά γνωρίζω για τον εαυτό μου τι κάνω με την τωρινή σύνδεση (VDSL) μου και τι θα κάνω με την μελλοντική (FTTH) σύνδεση μου

100 ευρώ το μήνα τα θεωρώ υπερβολή 

όταν την ίδια ώρα η συνδρομητική υπηρεσία (Streaming) NETFLIX κοστίζει λιγότερα από 20 ευρώ.

αντίθετα μια λογική τιμή πιστεύω να ικανοποιούσε όλες τις πλευρές (επιτροπές/οργανισμούς προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων , εταιρείες , δημιουργούς)

αν τώρα θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο λυπάμαι αυτοί χάσανε όχι εγώ...

γιατί μην ξεχνάς κάτι βασικό...αυτός που κατεβάζει ... αγοράζει αυτό που του αρέσει και αξίζει τα χρήματα του κατά την άποψη του

παίρνω παράδειγμα από τον εαυτό μου 

πληρώνω συνδρομή σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες που χρησιμοποιώ

αγοράζω προγράμματα/εφαρμογές/παιχνίδια για τον υπολογιστή μου/έξυπνο κινητό μου/Κονσόλα που κατά την άποψη μου αξίζουν τα χρήματα τους

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν τα χρήματα πήγεναν σε δημιουργούς πραγματικά, δεν θα είχα θέμα. Το θέμα μου ειναι ότι αυτοί δεν παίρνουν τίποτα, μόνο κάτι τρωκτικά στην μέση τα τρώνε όλα, στυλ ΑΕΠΙ.


Ακριβώς (το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά αυτό που λέει ο φίλος anon) καθώς στην πολυκατοικία μου και στην ευρύτερη γειτονιά μου στο ταπεινό παγκράτι υπάρχουν ηθοποιοί - δημιουργοί (σκηνοθέτες/στιχουργοί/συνθέτες) - τραγουδιστές και μου έχουν περιγράψει το τι έχουν πληρωθεί από την "ΑΕΠΙ" από τον ΟΠΙ από την ΕΠΟΕ κτλ...δεν θέλετε να μάθετε ποια είναι η άποψη/γνώμη τους για όλες αυτές τις επιτροπές/οργανώσεις που τάχα μου δημιουργήθηκαν για την προστασία των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων (και η πλάκα σε μερικές από αυτές συμμετέχουν άνθρωποι του χώρου...)

----------


## sdikr

> Το τι κατεβάζει / ανεβάζει ή τι κάνει κάποιος με την σύνδεση του το γνωρίζουν καλύτερα οι πάροχοι που του δίνουν την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο (αυτοί μπορούν να κρίνουν τι κάνεις με αυτήν) δεν είμαι ο αρμόδιος για να το γνωρίζω/κρίνω
> 
> Προσωπικά γνωρίζω για τον εαυτό μου τι κάνω με την τωρινή σύνδεση (VDSL) μου και τι θα κάνω με την μελλοντική (FTTH) σύνδεση μου
> 
> 100 ευρώ το μήνα τα θεωρώ υπερβολή 
> 
> όταν την ίδια ώρα η συνδρομητική υπηρεσία (Streaming) NETFLIX κοστίζει λιγότερα από 20 ευρώ.
> 
> αντίθετα μια λογική τιμή πιστεύω να ικανοποιούσε όλες τις πλευρές (επιτροπές/οργανισμούς προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων , εταιρείες , δημιουργούς)
> ...


Δεν γνωρίζουν οι παρόχοι τι κατεβάζεις, αλίμονο αν υπήρχε τέτοια παρακολούθηση
20 ευρώ έχει το netflix,  10 έχει το office 365,  20 έχει το adobe cloud,  20 έχει το prime, 20 θα έχει λογικά το hbo,  30 έχει το cosmote tv, 50 έχει το nova full,    7 έχει το xbox live,   άλλα 7 το playstation,   πόσο το spotify;

Και λίγα είναι τα 100 ευρώ

Αν όπως λες υπήρχε συνδρομή στον σύνδεση  τότε φυσικά και δεν θα αγόραζε κάτι κάποιος αφού θα το είχε με την συνδρομή του.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν γνωρίζουν οι παρόχοι τι κατεβάζεις, αλίμονο αν υπήρχε τέτοια παρακολούθηση
> 20 ευρώ έχει το netflix,  10 έχει το office 365,  20 έχει το adobe cloud,  20 έχει το prime, 20 θα έχει λογικά το hbo,  30 έχει το cosmote tv, 50 έχει το nova full,    7 έχει το xbox live,   άλλα 7 το playstation,   πόσο το spotify;
> 
> Και λίγα είναι τα 100 ευρώ
> 
> Αν όπως λες υπήρχε συνδρομή στον σύνδεση  τότε φυσικά και δεν θα αγόραζε κάτι κάποιος αφού θα το είχε με την συνδρομή του.


για το πρώτο θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου...
για το δεύτερο κομμάτι 
ναι έτσι όπως το θέτεις θα συμφωνήσω 
καθώς περίπου αυτές είναι και οι υπηρεσίες που πληρώνω τώρα ανά μήνα (συνδρομή) αυτή την στιγμή (που αν τις αριθμήσω είναι πάνω από 100 ευρώ το μήνα)

ενδεικτικά θα αναφέρω 

NETFLIX - AMAZON/TWITCH PRIME - MS OFFICE 365 - ADOBE CLOUD - GOOGLE ONE/MUSIC/MOVIES - DROPBOX - XBOX LIVE (YEAR) - XBOX GAME PASS -  SPOTIFY - ORIGIN PREMIER ACCESS (YEAR) - EA ACCESS (YEAR) - κτλ... 

εγώ βέβαια μιλάω για συνδρομή που να αφορά υλικό που προστατεύεται από την νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα δηλαδή μουσική - ταινίες - σειρές.

----------


## sdikr

> για το πρώτο θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου...
> για το δεύτερο κομμάτι 
> ναι έτσι όπως το θέτεις θα συμφωνήσω 
> καθώς περίπου αυτές είναι και οι υπηρεσίες που πληρώνω τώρα ανά μήνα (συνδρομή) αυτή την στιγμή (που αν τις αριθμήσω είναι πάνω από 100 ευρώ το μήνα)
> 
> ενδεικτικά θα αναφέρω 
> 
> NETFLIX - AMAZON/TWITCH PRIME - MS OFFICE 365 - ADOBE CLOUD - GOOGLE ONE/MUSIC/MOVIES - DROPBOX - XBOX LIVE (YEAR) - XBOX GAME PASS -  SPOTIFY - ORIGIN PREMIER ACCESS (YEAR) - EA ACCESS (YEAR) - κτλ...
> 
> εγώ βέβαια μιλάω για συνδρομή όπως που να αφορά υλικό που προστατεύεται από την νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα δηλαδή μουσική - ταινίες - σειρές


Μπορείς να έχεις όσες επιφυλάξεις θέλεις, τζάμπα είναι και *χωρίς* πνευματικά δικαιώματα ή κάτι άλλο  :Razz: 

Ολά αυτά που αναφέρεις σου παρέχουν πρόσβαση σε υλικό που έχει πνευματικά δικαιώματα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπορείς να έχεις όσες επιφυλάξεις θέλεις, τζάμπα είναι και *χωρίς* πνευματικά δικαιώματα ή κάτι άλλο 
> 
> όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις σου παρέχουν πρόσβαση σε υλικό που έχει πνευματικά δικαιώματα


το ξέρω ότι είναι "τσάμπα".

και πολλά (που πλήρωσα/πληρώνω) άλλα...έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα το ξέρω/γνωρίζω

απλά αναφέρομαι μόνο σε ότι αφορά το κομμάτι "μουσική-ταινίες-σειρές" που είναι το επίμαχο κομμάτι στα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

----------


## minas

> Αν δεν τους κάνει, μπορούν να καταργήσουν όσους ληστρικούς φόρους έχουν θεσπίσει σε ένα σωρό προιόντα, επειδή άρχισαν τα μα εμένα δεν αγοράζει κανείς τα cd μου. Δεν γίνεται και η πίτα ολόκληρη και ο "καλλιτέχνης" χορτάτος.
> 
> Οι πλατείες και οι έξοδοι του μετρό έχουν ένα σωρό γωνίες που περιμένουν τους "καλλιτέχνες" να κερδίσουν αξιοπρεπώς τα λεφτά τους και όχι κλέβοντας τα χρήματά μας, με ύπουλο τρόπο.
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβα, γιατί τέτοια ειδική προστασία οι "πνευματικοί" σε σχέση με όλους τους υπόλοιπους εργαζομένους.


Δεν είναι καν όλοι οι καλλιτέχνες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι. Έχω εντυπωσιαστεί από την πρόσφατη διαμάχη ενός φωτογράφου με ένα συγκρότημα μέταλ:
https://petapixel.com/2018/12/26/how...medium=twitter

Ο φωτογράφος, που είναι και δικηγόρος, ζήτησε χρήματα (και μάλιστα να πάνε για φιλανθρωπικό σκοπό) όταν η ράφτρα της τραγουδίστριας χρησιμοποίησε φωτογραφία του για διαφήμιση των ρούχων της και οι εκπρόσωποι του συγκροτήματος δεν φαίνεται να κατανοούν ότι όπως εκείνοι θεωρούν ότι παράγουν έργο, έτσι εύλογα θεωρεί και ο φωτογράφος...

----------


## anon

άλλες τεχνολογίες μπορούν να επιτρέψουν να ξεπεραστεί ο έλεγχος, τουλάχιστον υπο την παρουσα μορφη. διαβάζοντας αυτό
https://torrentfreak.com/torrent-par...h-ipfs-190120/
βλέπουμε ότι ήδη εδω και χρόνια έχει αναπτυχθεί σχετική τεχνολογία ώστε το index ναναι shared & distributed οπότε δεν υπάρχει πλέον κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σαιτ να του κλείσουν την πρόσβαση. Μοιάζει δηλαδή σαν το emule. Το TPB δεν εφάρμοσε αυτή την τεχνολογία, υποθέτω γιατί πλέον ήταν μπίζνα και αυτό το μοντέλο δεν φέρνει χρήματα....  Αλλά απο ότι φαίνεται θαναι μονόδρομος και θα περάσουμε σε κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός και εαν οι πάροχοι, κλείσουν τελείως την στρόφιγγα σε οτιδήποτε τορρεντ. Το οποίο δεν θα το κάνουν για να γλυτώσουν bandwidth, όπως έγινε/γινόταν πριν 10+ χρόνια, γιατί πλέον τα streaming νομιμα σαιτς όπως Νετφλιξ, τρώνε τα GB σαν γαριδάκια, αλλά εαν γίνει θα γίνει λόγω και πάλι εντολών "άνωθεν"

----------


## Zus

> άλλες τεχνολογίες μπορούν να επιτρέψουν να ξεπεραστεί ο έλεγχος, τουλάχιστον υπο την παρουσα μορφη. διαβάζοντας αυτό
> https://torrentfreak.com/torrent-par...h-ipfs-190120/
> βλέπουμε ότι ήδη εδω και χρόνια έχει αναπτυχθεί σχετική τεχνολογία ώστε το index ναναι shared & distributed οπότε δεν υπάρχει πλέον κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σαιτ να του κλείσουν την πρόσβαση. Μοιάζει δηλαδή σαν το emule. Το TPB δεν εφάρμοσε αυτή την τεχνολογία, υποθέτω γιατί πλέον ήταν μπίζνα και αυτό το μοντέλο δεν φέρνει χρήματα....  Αλλά απο ότι φαίνεται θαναι μονόδρομος και θα περάσουμε σε κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός και εαν οι πάροχοι, κλείσουν τελείως την στρόφιγγα σε οτιδήποτε τορρεντ. Το οποίο δεν θα το κάνουν για να γλυτώσουν bandwidth, όπως έγινε/γινόταν πριν 10+ χρόνια, γιατί πλέον τα streaming νομιμα σαιτς όπως Νετφλιξ, τρώνε τα GB σαν γαριδάκια, αλλά εαν γίνει θα γίνει λόγω και πάλι εντολών "άνωθεν"


Με netflix και 55" τηλεοράσεις, τα rip είναι αστεία σαν μεγέθη. Torrent θα λένε και θα κλαίνε  :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Με netflix και 55" τηλεοράσεις, τα rip είναι αστεία σαν μεγέθη. Torrent θα λένε και θα κλαίνε


Nα προσθέσω με τηλεοράσεις 55+ και 4Κ και σύνδεση με οπτική ίνα (στας Ευρώπας), όπου με 20 ευρώ εχεις 100Mbps+, μιλάμε για streaming όχι αστεία.... Τα GB σύννεφο. Τα τορρεντς πλέον ειναι αστείο σαν μέγεθος. Ο λόγος της δίωξης των τορρεντς ή της προβληματικής σύνδεσης έχει να κάνει με εταιρίες δικαιωμάτων κλπ κλπ κλπ....

----------


## Zer0c00L

πολύ σωστά τα λέτε εσείς

ποίος ακούει είναι το πρόβλημα

----------


## DiM

Εάν έχω καταλάβει καλά το torrent είναι παράνομο για κατέβασμα ταινίας το streaming όμως δεν είναι τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα. Έτσι το KODI που με τα πρόσθετα είναι streaming είμαστε σχετικά ok. 

Τώρα εάν το συνδυάσεις είτε με VPN είτε με κανένα real debrid με 3 euro τον μηνα κόστος μπορείς να έχεις streaming από file hosting αλλα και torrent μέσο του secured port (SSL encryption) του real debrid έτσι υποτίθεται κανεις δε ξέρει τι βλέπεις.

----------


## xhaos

> Εάν έχω καταλάβει καλά το torrent είναι παράνομο για κατέβασμα ταινίας το streaming όμως δεν είναι τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα. Έτσι το KODI που με τα πρόσθετα είναι streaming είμαστε σχετικά ok. 
> 
> Τώρα εάν το συνδυάσεις είτε με VPN είτε με κανένα real debrid με 3 euro τον μηνα κόστος μπορείς να έχεις streaming από file hosting αλλα και torrent μέσο του secured port (SSL encryption) του real debrid έτσι υποτίθεται κανεις δε ξέρει τι βλέπεις.


οχι δεν είσαι καθόλου ΟΚ.
για να κάνει streaming λειτουργεί torrent απο πισω.
οτι εσύ δεν το βλέπεις ως torrent δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.

----------


## Symos

> Εάν έχω καταλάβει καλά το torrent είναι παράνομο για κατέβασμα ταινίας το streaming όμως δεν είναι τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα. Έτσι το KODI που με τα πρόσθετα είναι streaming είμαστε σχετικά ok. 
> 
> Τώρα εάν το συνδυάσεις είτε με VPN είτε με κανένα real debrid με 3 euro τον μηνα κόστος μπορείς να έχεις streaming από file hosting αλλα και torrent μέσο του secured port (SSL encryption) του real debrid έτσι υποτίθεται κανεις δε ξέρει τι βλέπεις.


Δεν είναι το πρωτόκολλο παράνομο. Το παράνομο είναι ότι εσύ βλέπεις μια ταινία την οποία δεν έχεις αγοράσει/νοικιάσει. Το αν τη βλέπεις με torrent ή με streaming, ή αν το streaming πατάει σε torrent ή όχι, ουδεμία σημασία έχει.

----------


## anon

> Εάν έχω καταλάβει καλά το torrent είναι παράνομο για κατέβασμα ταινίας το streaming όμως δεν είναι τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα. Έτσι το KODI που με τα πρόσθετα είναι streaming είμαστε σχετικά ok. 
> 
> Τώρα εάν το συνδυάσεις είτε με VPN είτε με κανένα real debrid με 3 euro τον μηνα κόστος μπορείς να έχεις streaming από file hosting αλλα και torrent μέσο του secured port (SSL encryption) του real debrid έτσι υποτίθεται κανεις δε ξέρει τι βλέπεις.


οχι, λάθος. Οτιδήποτε download που γίνεται και κατεβάζεις υλικό για το οποίο δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να το βλέπεις, είναι παράνομο.
Ετσι απο τορρεντ μπορείς να κατεβάζεις πχ linux distro, απολύτως νόμιμο. Εαν κατεβάσεις όμως πχ το ΒΕΝΟΜ, είναι παράνομο.
Ομοιως με streaming μπορείς να βλέπεις ταινίες απο το Νετφλιξ (νόμιμο), ή μέσω πειρατή με Kodi (παράνομο). Σε κάθε περίπτωση εχει να κάνει με το συγκεκριμένο υλικό. Το ότι κόβουν το pirate bay και οχι γενικα τα τορρεντς είναι επειδή κατα κανόνα το pirate bay φιλοξενεί όπως το λέει και ο τίτλος του παράνομο υλικό.
Απλά στο παρελθόν, πριν 10+ χρόνια, τα τορρεντς πιάνανε πολύ απο το bandwidth του ιντερνετ, και οι πάροχοι θέλαν κάπως να τιθασεύσουν αυτή την χρήση που μπούκωνε τις γραμμές τους, και έτσι κάνανε διάφορα μαγειρέματα, ώστε να περιορίζουν την ταχύτητα όταν χρησιμοποιούσες torrents (throttling, deep packet inspection), ασχέτως εαν το υλικό που μεταφερόταν ήταν καθόλα νόμιμο ή όχι. Αυτό που λέμε είναι ότι πλέον δεν υφίσταται τέτοιος λόγος τιθάσευσης των τορρεντς, μιας και η κατανάλωση απο επίσημα και νόμιμα streaming sites όπως youtube, netflix, amazon prime κλπ είναι τόσο μεγάλη που κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται πλέον για τα ψίχουλα που καταναλώνουν, πλέον, τα τόρρεντς. Οι λόγοι ενασχόλησης είναι άλλοι, είναι καθαρά απο τις πιέσεις των εταιριών media και πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων όπως η δική μας ΑΕΠΙ.

- - - Updated - - -




> οχι δεν είσαι καθόλου ΟΚ.
> για να κάνει streaming λειτουργεί torrent απο πισω.
> οτι εσύ δεν το βλέπεις ως torrent δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο.


Το streamimg μπορεί ναναι με χρήση τορρεντ, μπορεί ναναι απευθείας απο τους σέρβερς της εταιρίας που κάνει streaming (και τα cache proxies). Νομίζω πχ η Netflix δεν χρησιμοποιεί τορρεντ τεχνολογία, αλλά κατεβάζεις κατευθείαν απο τους δικούς της σερβερς και τους εκάστοτε (ανα πάροχο ή χώρα) cache server.

----------


## DiM

> [Kodi ruling update] In April 2017, the European Union Court of Justice ruled that it is illegal to stream pirated multimedia, just as it is illegal to download pirated content. This means that temporary copies of files that are stored on your computer when streaming movies can be considered illegal if the original file is pirated. The EU Court ruled as such in a case where a man sold Kodi multimedia players that buyers could use to stream pirated content. Streaming pirated files used to exist in a gray area called “right to reproduction.” But the court ruling states that right doesn’t exist for pirated content that is streamed.


Το έψαξα για σιγουριά ήταν γκρίζα περιοχή το streaming από τον απρίλη του 2017 δεν είναι οποτε πλέον δεν είμαστε ok με το streaming με KODI άρα είμαστε ok μονο μέσο VPN και real debrid  :Razz: 

Υπόψιν το real debrid κατεβάζει σε δικούς του server είτε από file hosting είτε από torrent ότι του ζητήσεις έτσι η δίκια μας IP δεν φαίνεται. Έπειτα μέσο secure encryption port στέλνονται σε εμάς έτσι δεν μπορεί (χωρίς μη νόμιμα μέσα) να δει κάποιος τρίτος τι κάνω stream η download από αυτούς. Τώρα το έγραψα πιο κατανοητά πιστεύω

----------


## Zus

Ο τελικός χρήστης, οφείλει να γνωρίζει ποιο site παρέχει παράνομα υλικό "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων" και ποιο όχι?

----------


## anon

> Ο τελικός χρήστης, οφείλει να γνωρίζει ποιο site παρέχει παράνομα υλικό "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων" και ποιο όχι?


νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται και ρώτημα, Ευκολάκι ειναι.
Οτιδήποτε σε ταινία, οτιδήποτε σε μουσική ή σε βιβλίο, που δεν έχει ρητά αναγραμμένο ότι διανέμεται δωρεάν, είναι με πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Το υλικό που δεν καλύπτεται απο πνευματικά δικαιώματα (πχ  βιβλία λογοτεχνικά απο το 1923 και πίσω), συνήθως αναγράφεται φαρδιά πλατιά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εάν έχω καταλάβει καλά το torrent είναι παράνομο για κατέβασμα ταινίας το streaming όμως δεν είναι τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα. Έτσι το KODI που με τα πρόσθετα είναι streaming είμαστε σχετικά ok. 
> 
> Τώρα εάν το συνδυάσεις είτε με VPN είτε με κανένα real debrid με 3 euro τον μηνα κόστος μπορείς να έχεις streaming από file hosting αλλα και torrent μέσο του secured port (SSL encryption) του real debrid έτσι υποτίθεται κανεις δε ξέρει τι βλέπεις.


δεν κατάλαβες καλά φίλε DIM (HEAT) ένας φίλος από παλιά σου γράφει...(δεν νομίζω να έχεις καταλάβει ποιος θα σου πω κάποια στιγμή μέσω ΠΜ)

το TORRENT δεν είναι παράνομο (ούτε ως πρόγραμμα ούτε ως πρωτόκολλο/υπηρεσία) αλλά χρησιμοποιείτε για παράνομους λόγους (κατέβασμα ταινιών/σειρών)
το KODI ως πρόγραμμα από μόνο του δεν είναι παράνομο
αλλά τα διάφορα "Addon" που κυκλοφορούν και σου επιτρέπουν το streaming από tv series / movies είναι παράνομο

νόμιμο streaming θεωρείται το NETFLIX - AMAZON PRIME - κτλ... που πληρώνουν για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

----------


## DiM

Το ξέρεις ότι σε έχω στις friend επαφές έτσι? :P Το διόρθωσα από κάτω μέχρι τον απρίλη του 2017 καλά θυμόμουν ήταν στις γκρίζες περιοχές το streaming περιεχόμενο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το ξέρεις ότι σε έχω στις friend επαφές έτσι? :P Το διόρθωσα από κάτω μέχρι τον απρίλη του 2017 καλά θυμόμουν ήταν στις γκρίζες περιοχές το streaming περιεχόμενο.


το ξέχασα (είπαμε μεγαλώνω και ξεχνάω)

πολλά είναι γκρίζα αλλά στο τέλος δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνουν πράσινα ή κόκκινα

πάντως εγώ εν όψη FTTH έχω ήδη εξασφαλίσει VPN , GAMING ROUTER καθώς ετοιμάζω GAMING/STREAMING DESKTOP PC και παράλληλα θα εκμεταλλευτώ στο έπακρον συνδρομές όπως NETFLIX - AMAZON κτλ για νόμιμο περιεχόμενο.

TORRENT αξίζει μόνο αν έχεις PRIVATE TORRENT TRACKER

----------


## Zus

> το ξέχασα (είπαμε μεγαλώνω και ξεχνάω)
> 
> πολλά είναι γκρίζα αλλά στο τέλος δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνουν πράσινα ή κόκκινα
> 
> πάντως εγώ εν όψη FTTH έχω ήδη εξασφαλίσει VPN , GAMING ROUTER καθώς ετοιμάζω GAMING/STREAMING DESKTOP PC και παράλληλα θα εκμεταλλευτώ στο έπακρον συνδρομές όπως NETFLIX - AMAZON κτλ για νόμιμο περιεχόμενο.
> 
> TORRENT αξίζει μόνο αν έχεις PRIVATE TORRENT TRACKER


Εμείς με τα 10mbit έχουμε εξασφαλίσει youtube  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εμείς με τα 10mbit έχουμε εξασφαλίσει youtube


ούτε αυτό θα έκανες αν κατάφερναν να περάσουν την νομοθεσία που ήθελαν καθώς κινδύνευε και το youtube/twitch αλλά και ιστοσελίδες/blog 

ευτυχώς που την πάγωσαν

ξέρεις πόσοι έλληνες αλλά και ξένοι ζουν από το youtube - twitch.tv - mixer κτλ

ότι αφορά εμένα ναι ομολογώ ότι από την αρχή του ADSL έως τώρα που έχω VDSL και περιμένω την FTTH ήμουν τυχερός σε ότι αφορά τις ταχύτητες σε σχέση με πάρα πολλούς συγγενείς/φίλους/γνωστούς/γείτονες/συνάδελφους οι οποίοι έχουν αντιμετωπίσει πάρα πολλά θέματα/προβλήματα.

----------


## stelios4711

> νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται και ρώτημα, Ευκολάκι ειναι.
> Οτιδήποτε σε ταινία, οτιδήποτε σε μουσική ή σε βιβλίο, που δεν έχει ρητά αναγραμμένο ότι διανέμεται δωρεάν, είναι με πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Το υλικό που δεν καλύπτεται απο πνευματικά δικαιώματα (πχ  βιβλία λογοτεχνικά απο το 1923 και πίσω), συνήθως αναγράφεται φαρδιά πλατιά.


Όλα τα site που έχουν ταινίες το γράφουν ρητά:
ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ 
Με καλύπτει αυτό;  :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Όλα τα site που έχουν ταινίες το γράφουν ρητά:
> ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ 
> Με καλύπτει αυτό;


Μόνο σαιτ μεγάλα όπως Νετφλιξ θα μπορούσα να εμπιστευτώ ότι πράγματι είναι εντάξει όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο τους. ολοι οι άλλοι ειναι πειρατές. Ναι, δεν σου ζητάνε λεφτά, γιατί βάζουν διαφημίσεις ή σου φορτώνουν τίποτα malware ή cryptomining.... Αλλά άλλο το ότι δεν σου ζητάνε λεφτά (δωρεάν) και άλλο ότι ειναι νόμιμα.

----------


## xhaos

> Όλα τα site που έχουν ταινίες το γράφουν ρητά:
> ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ 
> Με καλύπτει αυτό;


Αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα. Πχ έχω αυθεντικά windows, που ξέρω αν παραβιάζουν άδειες χρήσης ή πατέντες?  Είμαι εγώ υπεύθυνος από τη στιγμή που μου λένε ότι είναι οκ?

----------


## sdikr

> Όλα τα site που έχουν ταινίες το γράφουν ρητά:
> ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΤΛΟΥΣ 
> Με καλύπτει αυτό;



Και ο άλλος στην ομόνοια μπορεί να σου πει Iphone xr  με 200 ευρώ, αν σε πιάσουν όμως με αυτό μάλλον θα  σε πάνε για κλεπταποδοχή,  υπάρχουν διάφορες περιπτώσεις κλεπταποδοχής,  Υπάρχει ακόμα και το ότι δεν αναγνωρίζεται άγνοια νόμου.

----------


## stelios4711

> Μόνο σαιτ μεγάλα όπως Νετφλιξ θα μπορούσα να εμπιστευτώ ότι πράγματι είναι εντάξει όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο τους. ολοι οι άλλοι ειναι πειρατές. Ναι, δεν σου ζητάνε λεφτά, γιατί βάζουν διαφημίσεις ή σου φορτώνουν τίποτα malware ή cryptomining.... Αλλά άλλο το ότι δεν σου ζητάνε λεφτά (δωρεάν) και άλλο ότι ειναι νόμιμα.


H ερώτηση δεν είναι αυτή όμως.
Η ερώτηση είναι πως (υποτίθεται πως πρέπει να) γνωρίζει ο χρήστης άν το κάθε site διαθέτει νόμιμα αυτά που έχει.
Εγώ δεν ξέρω τι είναι netflix ούτε gamato απλά έγραψα στην αναζήτηση του google «πειρατές της καραϊβικής» και βρέθηκα εκεί
Η google είναι ο τροχονόμος του διαδικτύου. Σου δείχνει που να πάς.
Αν ρωτήσω έναν τροχονόμο στο δρόμο «που πουλάνε iphone;» και μου δείξει την ομόνοια φταίω εγώ;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> H ερώτηση δεν είναι αυτή όμως.
> Η ερώτηση είναι πως (υποτίθεται πως πρέπει να) γνωρίζει ο χρήστης άν το κάθε site διαθέτει νόμιμα αυτά που έχει.
> Εγώ δεν ξέρω τι είναι netflix ούτε gamato απλά έγραψα στην αναζήτηση του google «πειρατές της καραϊβικής» και βρέθηκα εκεί
> Η google είναι ο τροχονόμος του διαδικτύου. Σου δείχνει που να πάς.
> Αν ρωτήσω έναν τροχονόμο στο δρόμο «που πουλάνε iphone;» και μου δείξει την ομόνοια φταίω εγώ;


το google όμως δεν θα κατηγορηθεί για παράνομη διακίνηση υλικού που υπόκειται σε πνευματικά δικαιώματα
η ιστοσελίδα που διαφημίζεται σε αυτό και που διακινεί υλικό που υπόκειται σε πνευματικά δικαιώματα θα είναι παράνομη
όπως και αυτός που θα την επισκεφτεί και θα το κατεβάσει

έτσι ισχύει και στην περίπτωση του τροχονόμου στον δρόμο
δεν κάνει κάτι παράνομο άμα τον ρωτήσεις που πουλάνε apple iphone θα σου πει στην ομόνοια
αλλά το μαγαζί ή ο άνθρωπος που πουλάει apple iphone στην ομόνοια το κάνει παράνομα
όπως και αυτός που θα το αγοράσει.

και στις δύο περιπτώσεις όπως καταλαβαίνεις εσύ φταις

----------


## Zus

> το google όμως δεν θα κατηγορηθεί για παράνομη διακίνηση υλικού που υπόκειται σε πνευματικά δικαιώματα
> η ιστοσελίδα που διαφημίζεται σε αυτό και που διακινεί υλικό που υπόκειται σε πνευματικά δικαιώματα θα είναι παράνομη
> όπως και αυτός που θα την επισκεφτεί και θα το κατεβάσει
> 
> έτσι ισχύει και στην περίπτωση του τροχονόμου στον δρόμο
> δεν κάνει κάτι παράνομο άμα τον ρωτήσεις που πουλάνε apple iphone θα σου πει στην ομόνοια
> αλλά το μαγαζί ή ο άνθρωπος που πουλάει apple iphone στην ομόνοια το κάνει παράνομα
> όπως και αυτός που θα το αγοράσει.
> 
> και στις δύο περιπτώσεις όπως καταλαβαίνεις εσύ φταις


Άρα βασιζόμαστε στην φήμη και μόνο του Netflix?

Και αν πετύχουμε ένα καλοστημένο site αύριο και μας υποσχεθεί περιεχόμενο με συνδρομή και τσιμπήσουμε, είμαστε παράνομοι? Πριν γίνουμε μέλη θα έπρεπε να σαρώσουμε (δεν ξέρω τι) για να επιβεβαιώσουμε εμείς την νομιμότητα του? Στέκει κάτι τέτοιο σε κάποιο δικαστήριο για παράδειγμα?  :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Άρα βασιζόμαστε στην φήμη και μόνο του Netflix?
> 
> Και αν πετύχουμε ένα καλοστημένο site αύριο και μας υποσχεθεί περιεχόμενο με συνδρομή και τσιμπήσουμε, είμαστε παράνομοι? Πριν γίνουμε μέλη θα έπρεπε να σαρώσουμε (δεν ξέρω τι) για να επιβεβαιώσουμε εμείς την νομιμότητα του? Στέκει κάτι τέτοιο σε κάποιο δικαστήριο για παράδειγμα?


νόμιμο προς το παρών στην ελλάδα είναι το NETFLIX και η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση όπως COSMOTE TV - NOVA - WIND VISION - VODAFONE TV κτλ...
όλα τα άλλα είναι παράνομα καλώς ή κακώς

απλά επειδή μιλάμε για ελλάδα όσο ανήκεις στην κατηγορία του απλού χρήστη δεν κινδυνεύεις
για το μόνο που κινδυνεύεις είναι αν είσαι ιδιοκτήτης τέτοιας ιστοσελίδας ή από αυτούς που τα ανεβάζουν
καθώς αυτούς κυνηγούν οι οργανισμοί προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και οι εταιρείες

από το μόνο που κινδυνεύουμε είναι αν οι πάροχοι τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών αρχίσουν να μπλοκάρουν την κίνηση προς τέτοιου είδους ιστοσελίδες ή την φιλτράρουν όπως στο παρελθόν

με αυτά τα πράγματα κινδυνεύεις μόνο στο εξωτερικό ως απλός χρήστης να πληρώσεις πρόστιμο ή να βρεθείς χωρίς σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο

εκτός αν ζεις π.χ στην Ρωσία ή στην Κίνα ή αλλού που δεν υπάρχει νομοθεσία (ίσως στην Βουλγαρία - Ρουμανία - Τσεχία - Πολωνία)

----------


## sdikr

> Άρα βασιζόμαστε στην φήμη και μόνο του Netflix?
> 
> Και αν πετύχουμε ένα καλοστημένο site αύριο και μας υποσχεθεί περιεχόμενο με συνδρομή και τσιμπήσουμε, είμαστε παράνομοι? Πριν γίνουμε μέλη θα έπρεπε να σαρώσουμε (δεν ξέρω τι) για να επιβεβαιώσουμε εμείς την νομιμότητα του? Στέκει κάτι τέτοιο σε κάποιο δικαστήριο για παράδειγμα?


Αλλιώς θα αντιμετωπίσουν μια περίπτωση που ενώ εσύ πλήρωσες  την φυσιολογική συνδρομή σε πιάσανε κορόιδο,  αλλιώς αν ενώ ξέρεις πως το Nova full pack/cosmote full pack πάνε 100 ευρώ και κάποιος σου τα δώσει με 10 ευρώ τον μήνα.
Φυσικά πάντα στο δικαστήριο μπορείς να τους πείσεις πως δεν ήξερες τίποτα, όπως μπορεί και η άλλη πλευρά να τους πείσει πως ήξερες.

- - - Updated - - -




> νόμιμο προς το παρών στην ελλάδα είναι το NETFLIX και η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση όπως COSMOTE TV - NOVA - WIND VISION - VODAFONE TV κτλ...
> όλα τα άλλα είναι παράνομα καλώς ή κακώς
> 
> απλά επειδή μιλάμε για ελλάδα όσο ανήκεις στην κατηγορία του απλού χρήστη δεν κινδυνεύεις
> για το μόνο που κινδυνεύεις είναι αν είσαι ιδιοκτήτης τέτοιας ιστοσελίδας ή από αυτούς που τα ανεβάζουν
> καθώς αυτούς κυνηγούν οι οργανισμοί προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και οι εταιρείες


Δεν μπορεί κάποιος να ζητήσει την άρση απορρήτου επείδη η Ip σου κατέβασε κάτι,   αν με κάποιο τρόπο κάνουν έλεγχο στον υπολογιστή σου και βρούνε μια ταίνια κατεβασμένη θα έχεις θέμα.

----------


## stelios4711

> το google όμως δεν θα κατηγορηθεί για παράνομη διακίνηση υλικού....


Και γιατί όχι; το TPB γιατί κατηγορείται τότε; και τα δύο (google & TPB) μηχανές αναζήτησης είναι. Σου δείχνουν απλά το δρόμο που έχει αυτό που ζητάς - δεν τα παρέχουν οι ίδιοι.
Και για να το πάω ακόμη παραπέρα και οι tenies-online κάνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα 
Αντιγράφω την αποποίηση ευθυνών απο τη σελίδα τους:


*Spoiler:*







> ...Κανένα από τα αρχεία που εικονίζονται εδώ δεν φιλοξενούνται πραγματικά σε αυτόν τον site. 
> 
> Οι ιδιοκτήτες και δημιουργοί αυτής της ιστοσελίδας δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι για τη χρήση των αναφορών και των πληροφοριών που παρέχονται σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα. Σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα, παρέχονται μόνο συνδέσμοι απο άλλους πόρους. Όλες οι πληροφορίες και οι συνδέσεις παρέχονται αποκλειστικά για ενημερωτικούς σκοπούς και μόνο. 
> 
> Αν είστε οι πνευματικοί δικαιούχοι του υλικού που δημοσιεύεται στην ιστοσελίδα και δεν θέλετε να εξαπλωθεί, θα είμαστε ευτυχείς να σας βοηθήσουμε με την αφαίρεση των κατάλληλων διασυνδέσεων. 
> 
> Αυτό προϋποθέτει να μας στείλετε ένα μήνυμα, το οποίο θα αναφέρει ακόλουθες πληροφορίες: 
> 
> 1. Αποδεικτικά στοιχεία οτι το υλικό σας προστατεύεται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα: 
> ...







Δουλεύουν ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο που δουλεύει και η google. Αν νομίζεις οτι θίγεσαι κάπου βάλε ένα flag στείλε και μια αίτηση και εμείς θα... ενεργηθούμε  :Razz: 

Εμένα μου φαίνεται νόμιμη σωστή και λογική αυτή η διαδικασία
Σαν απλός χρήστης - επισκέπτης της σελίδας τι παραπάνω θα πρέπει να κάνω; να ζητήσω μήπως και τιμολόγια αγοράς των προϊόντων; να δω αν πουλάει κάτω του κόστους;  Αν απαντήσετε ναι σε αυτό τότε σκεφτείτε ότι θα αυτή τη διαδικασία θα πρέπει να την κάνω σε κάθε αγορά, πχ στο super market. Αν είναι παράνομο και πουλάει προϊόντα παραεισαγωγής; Να γίνω κλεπταποδόχος; 

Όμως για σταθείτε... δική μου δουλειά είναι ο έλεγχος; 




> η ιστοσελίδα που διαφημίζεται σε αυτό και που διακινεί υλικό που υπόκειται σε πνευματικά δικαιώματα θα είναι παράνομη
> όπως και αυτός που θα την επισκεφτεί και θα το κατεβάσει


Άντε πάλι από την αρχή.... Και πως μπορώ να ξέρω εγώ αν είναι παράνομο ή νόμιμο το Netflix; 
Θα του κάνω έλεγχο; ποιος είμαι εγώ για το κάνω αυτό; ποιος μου δίνει αυτό το δικαίωμα; 
Αν είναι παράνομο να το κλείσουν να του βάλουν πρόστιμο ή να βάλουν τη γάτα τους να κλαίει. Δεν με νοιάζει.
Και δεν πρέπει να με νοιάζει. 
Επομένως που φταίω;





> έτσι ισχύει και στην περίπτωση του τροχονόμου στον δρόμο
> δεν κάνει κάτι παράνομο άμα τον ρωτήσεις που πουλάνε apple iphone θα σου πει στην ομόνοια
> αλλά το μαγαζί ή ο άνθρωπος που πουλάει apple iphone στην ομόνοια το κάνει παράνομα
> όπως και αυτός που θα το αγοράσει.
> 
> και στις δύο περιπτώσεις όπως καταλαβαίνεις εσύ φταις


Αχα μαλιστα... ο τροχονόμος ξέρει ποιος πουλάει και που και μου το δείχνει κιόλας άλλα...δε φταίει..
Ο ... Ζερβουδάκης που πουλάει "ελληνικό" android κινητό με super camera και εξαιρετική HD ανάλυση και δίνει και δώρα αξίας 100€ για ένα κινητό που το πουλάει 30 δε φταίει (μόνο αν λέγεται Χασαν θα φταίει) αλλά εγώ που άκουσα τον τροχονόμο (google) μπήκα σε ένα μαγαζί με φωτεινές πινακίδες που έγραφε "τρελή προσφορά! όλα κάτω του κόστους και το ΦΠΑ σας το χαρίζουμε" (gamato) ΦΤΑΙΩ!

Εντυπωσιακό! Μόνο εγώ φταίω σε όλον αυτόν τον παραλογισμό. Δεν ξέρω που φταίω ή γιατί αλλά οι εταιρίες χάνουν λεφτά (λένε) άρα κάποιος πρέπει να φταίει. Ε δεν μπορεί να είναι κάποιος άλλος... εγώ είμαι αυτός που φταίει

Δες μας χέζετε λέω εγώ ...    :Evil:

----------


## badweed

> Και ο άλλος στην ομόνοια μπορεί να σου πει Iphone xr  με 200 ευρώ, αν σε πιάσουν όμως με αυτό μάλλον θα  σε πάνε για κλεπταποδοχή,  υπάρχουν διάφορες περιπτώσεις κλεπταποδοχής,  Υπάρχει ακόμα και το ότι δεν αναγνωρίζεται άγνοια νόμου.


αγνοια νομου μπορει να μην αναγνωριζει , αλλα αγνοια πραξης τριτου δεν νομιζω να μην αναγνωριζεται .

----------


## anon

> Αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα. Πχ έχω αυθεντικά windows, που ξέρω αν παραβιάζουν άδειες χρήσης ή πατέντες?  Είμαι εγώ υπεύθυνος από τη στιγμή που μου λένε ότι είναι οκ?


τα έχεις αγοράσει ΝΟΜΙΜΑ? Γιατί αν τα πήρες απο κάνα ebay με 1-10 ευρώ, 99% είναι παράνομα, πειρατικά. Ασχετα εαν ίσως κανείς δεν ασχοληθεί μαζί σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> H ερώτηση δεν είναι αυτή όμως.
> Η ερώτηση είναι πως (υποτίθεται πως πρέπει να) γνωρίζει ο χρήστης άν το κάθε site διαθέτει νόμιμα αυτά που έχει.
> Εγώ δεν ξέρω τι είναι netflix ούτε gamato απλά έγραψα στην αναζήτηση του google «πειρατές της καραϊβικής» και βρέθηκα εκεί
> Η google είναι ο τροχονόμος του διαδικτύου. Σου δείχνει που να πάς.
> Αν ρωτήσω έναν τροχονόμο στο δρόμο «που πουλάνε iphone;» και μου δείξει την ομόνοια φταίω εγώ;


Δεν πρόκειται να σε πάει σε τορρεντάδικο, ή σε παράνομο σαιτ, τουλάχιστον όχι οι πρώτες σελίδες που θα γυρίσει το Google. Το δοκίμασα!


με απλά λόγια, εαν κάτι ειναι δωρεάν ή με εξαιρετικά χαμηλό κόστος σχετικά με το πόσο το βρίσκεις ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ, τότε πρέπει να αναρωτηθείς. Νομίζω είναι εύλογο, εαν σου πουλάει ο άλλος πχ Samsung S9 με μόλις 200 ευρώ, δεν θα σκεφτείς ότι κάτι τρέχει; Η' ότι έχει θέμα η συσκευή (πχ χτυπημένη) ή ότι ειναι κλεμμένο κλπ; Σοβαρα δεν θα το σκεφτείς; Το ίδιο και με οτιδήποτε διέπεται με πευματικά δικαιώματα. Στην εποχή μας εαν δεν το ξέρεις αυτό, είναι σαν να σε έχουν φέρει απο τα βάθη της Αφρικής που άναβες φωτιά με δυο ξύλα. Σορρυ, δικαιολογίες του κ.λου δεν στέκουν. Ολοι ξέρουμε τι κάνει περίπου το κάθε τι, και οτιδήποτε παρέχεται με απερίγραπτα χαμηλή τιμή ή δωρεάν, προκαλεί υποψίες. Εαν υπάρχουν υποψίες, και θες να είσαι νόμιμος, δέστο. Εαν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να είσαι νόμιμος, δεκτόν, αλλά όχι δικαιολογίες ναχαμε να λέγαμε. Δεν στέκουν.

Και όσο για το Νετφλιξ και μερικά άλλα σαιτς το ξέρουμε ότι είναι ΟΚ. Και δίνουν και δωρεάν ένα μήνα συνδρομή, αλλά αυτο δεν είναι παράνομο. 

Πχ στο εξωτερικό κυριολεκτικά κάνει θραύση το "κουτάκι". Μέσω Ιντερνετ βλέπεις νόβα και κοσμοτε και ένα κάρο άλλα συνδρομητικά, με κόστος κάπου 200 ευρώ τον χρόνο. Ολοι ξέρουν, με την μία, ότι αυτό ειναι πειρατικό. παρόλο που πληρώνεις. Δεν χρειάζεται πολύ νιονιο.

----------


## xhaos

> τα έχεις αγοράσει ΝΟΜΙΜΑ? Γιατί αν τα πήρες απο κάνα ebay με 1-10 ευρώ, 99% είναι παράνομα, πειρατικά. Ασχετα εαν ίσως κανείς δεν ασχοληθεί μαζί σου.


*η ερώτηση είναι θεωρητική.* από τη στιγμη που κάποιος (service provider, πωλητής, what ever) σου λέει ότι ένα προϊόν δεν είναι κλεμμένο (από το iphone μέχρι το stream μέχρι τα windows μέχρι μια ferrary με 500€) μέχρι που φτάνει η ευθύνη σου?
ένα σίτε λέει ότι προσφέρει ταινίες τσάμπα με διαφημίσεις. θεωρητικά γιατί δεν είμαι καλυμμένος σαν πελάτης? αν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνω έλεγχο ότι πραγματι έχει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα, τότε που το βλέπω πχ στο Netflix ότι δεν προσφέρει παράνομα streams? τι αλλάζει για ένα πελάτη ανάμεσα στο amazon free dive και το gamato? αν έχω ευθύνη για την παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων του pirate bay, γιατί δεν έχω ευθύνη για τη παραβίαση των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων έναντι του Χ patent troll που κάνει μήνυση στην google?
*ξανά λέω, η ερώτηση είναι καθαρά θεωρητική.*

Νομίζω για αυτό το λόγο δεν έχουν κυνηγήσει ποτέ πελάτες, πάρα μόνο τους Providers και ας είναι θεωρητικά κλεπταποδοχή.
Οι μόνες περιπτώσεις από όσο ξέρω που την έφαγαν και πελάτες είναι στα sattelite card sharing.

----------


## PetrosK

Για κάποιο λόγο, μετά από format, μου κόπηκε η πρόσβαση στο "πειρατικό".

Cloudflare DNS στο router της 4νετ, όπως και στις ρυθμίσεις του υπολογιστή.

----------


## badweed

> Για κάποιο λόγο, μετά από format, μου κόπηκε η πρόσβαση στο "πειρατικό".
> 
> Cloudflare DNS στο router της 4νετ, όπως και στις ρυθμίσεις του υπολογιστή.


μηπως στο κοβει καποιο antivirous ?

----------


## galotzas

Παιζει εδω πλεον και με οδηγιες   https://proxybay.live

----------


## Gio Alex

TOR θα λέτε και θα κλαίτε...

----------


## PetrosK

> μηπως στο κοβει καποιο antivirous ?


Ότι είχα, έχω. Με τις ίδιες ακριβώς ρυθμίσεις.




> Παιζει εδω πλεον και με οδηγιες   https://proxybay.live


ΤΥ.

----------


## dimyok

Δε μας ενδιαφέρει το σάπιο piratebay αλλά μας έχουν κάνει να παρακολουθουμε τους παροχους πως μας παρακολουθουν μπράβο τους  :Laughing:

----------


## goku

> Ο τελικός χρήστης, οφείλει να γνωρίζει ποιο site παρέχει παράνομα υλικό "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων" και ποιο όχι?





> νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται και ρώτημα, Ευκολάκι ειναι.
> Οτιδήποτε σε ταινία, οτιδήποτε σε μουσική ή σε βιβλίο, που δεν έχει ρητά αναγραμμένο ότι διανέμεται δωρεάν, είναι με πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Το υλικό που δεν καλύπτεται απο πνευματικά δικαιώματα (πχ  βιβλία λογοτεχνικά απο το 1923 και πίσω), συνήθως αναγράφεται φαρδιά πλατιά.


Εγώ φτιάχνω ένα τορρεντάδικο και διανέμω δωρεάν ταινίες του χόλυγουντ. Στην σελίδα μου αναφέρω ρητά ότι διανέμω δωρεάν τις ταινίες και δεν ζητάω χρήματα για την υπηρεσία που παρέχω. Ο τελικός καταναλωτής πρέπει να γνωρίζει αν είμαι παράνομος ή όχι; Αν σε ένα άλλο "σενάριο" ζητάω κάποια χρήματα (πχ donation μέσω paypal ή προβάλω διαφημίσεις), ο τελικός καταναλωτής πρέπει πάλι να γνωρίζει αν είμαι παράνομος η νόμιμος; Εγώ ξέρω ότι θα είμαι παράνομος, η ερώτηση είναι αν ο καταναλωτής πρέπει να το ξέρει.

----------


## xhaos

> Εγώ φτιάχνω ένα τορρεντάδικο και διανέμω δωρεάν ταινίες του χόλυγουντ. Στην σελίδα μου αναφέρω ρητά ότι διανέμω δωρεάν τις ταινίες και δεν ζητάω χρήματα για την υπηρεσία που παρέχω. Ο τελικός καταναλωτής πρέπει να γνωρίζει αν είμαι παράνομος ή όχι; Αν σε ένα άλλο "σενάριο" ζητάω κάποια χρήματα (πχ donation μέσω paypal ή προβάλω διαφημίσεις), ο τελικός καταναλωτής πρέπει πάλι να γνωρίζει αν είμαι παράνομος η νόμιμος; Εγώ ξέρω ότι θα είμαι παράνομος, η ερώτηση είναι αν ο καταναλωτής πρέπει να το ξέρει.


γιατί ξέρω σαν καταναλωτής ότι από το netflix και το spotify είναι νόμιμη η διανομή? που ξέρω εγώ (τελικός καταναλωτής) ότι έχει συμβόλαιο και κάνει νόμιμη διανομή? δεν το εμφανίζουν στο interface τους, όπως δεν το εμφανίζει και το tpb.
κανονικά θα έπρεπε να βγάζει σε εμάς για review τα συμβόλαια για τη ταινία, για τους υπότιτλους κλπ κλπ

----------


## macro

Η αγνοια, παλι τιμωρειται απο το νομο...... αλλα κουβεντα πιασατε!

----------


## Black3539

Βλέπω βγήκε και μια αναθεώρηση στην λίστα με τα σαιτ που αποκλείστηκαν με μια δεύτερη έκδοση που βγήκε, συγκεκριμένα αποκλείστηκαν τα :
greek-parea.club
greek-parea.eu
greek-parea.net

Ολόκληρη την λίστα και με την καινούργια έκδοση μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Βλέπω βγήκε και μια αναθεώρηση στην λίστα με τα σαιτ που αποκλείστηκαν με μια δεύτερη έκδοση που βγήκε, συγκεκριμένα αποκλείστηκαν τα :
> greek-parea.club
> greek-parea.eu
> greek-parea.net
> 
> Ολόκληρη την λίστα και με την καινούργια έκδοση μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ


έχω την περιέργεια να δω βάση ποιας δικαστικής απόφασης μπλοκάρουν τις νέες ιστοσελίδες




> όπως το περίμενα είναι καμία δικαστική απόφαση
> ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ Blacklist ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ Η ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΤΟΤΟΠΟΥ Δεύτερη Έκδοση 
> ΗΜ/ΝΙΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗΣ Ε.Δ.Π.Π.Ι. 19/02/2019 
> ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗΣ Ε.Δ.Π.Π.Ι. 5/2019
> ΚΑΤΑΛΟΓΟΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΩΝ ΧΩΡΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΘΗΚΕ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΣΙΑΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΝΟΜΟ 2121/1993

----------


## Black3539

> έχω την περιέργεια να δω βάση ποιας δικαστικής απόφασης μπλοκάρουν τις νέες ιστοσελίδες


Όχι μόνο οτι το κάνουν αυτοβούλως, αλλα το κάνουν και χωρίς κάποια εμφανή ανακοίνωση..

----------


## Avvocato

Η ουσια αυτης της υποθεσης ειναι οτι χωρις τις εγγυησεις και τα εχεγγυα της Δικαστικης εξουσιας, η οποια θα διασφαλιζε σε μεγαλο βαθμο την ΝΟΜΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ, λογοκρινεται και περιοριζεται η προσβαση και κατα συνεπεια η ελευθερια τινος στο internet. Ολα τα υπολοιπα περιτευτουν.......
Κατα τα αλλα δεν εχουμε ΧΟΥΝΤΑ, αλλα κυβερνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που θεσπιζει δημοκρατικους νομους δινοντας υπερεξουσιες σε "επιτροπες" που σεβονται τις ελευθεριες των πολιτων....
Αποφασιζουμε εμεις για εσας, γιατι εσεις δεν γνωριζετε ποιο ειναι το καλο για τον ευατο σας..... ΠΡΩΤΗ και ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ φορα αριστερα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η ουσια αυτης της υποθεσης ειναι οτι χωρις τις εγγυησεις και τα εχεγγυα της Δικαστικης εξουσιας, η οποια θα διασφαλιζε σε μεγαλο βαθμο την ΝΟΜΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ, λογοκρινεται και περιοριζεται η προσβαση και κατα συνεπεια η ελευθερια τινος στο internet. Ολα τα υπολοιπα περιτευτουν.......
> Κατα τα αλλα δεν εχουμε ΧΟΥΝΤΑ, αλλα κυβερνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που θεσπιζει δημοκρατικους νομους δινοντας υπερεξουσιες σε "επιτροπες" που σεβονται τις ελευθεριες των πολιτων....
> Αποφασιζουμε εμεις για εσας, γιατι εσεις δεν γνωριζετε ποιο ειναι το καλο για τον ευατο σας..... ΠΡΩΤΗ και ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ φορα αριστερα.


για αυτό θα πρότεινα επειδή έχουμε κυβέρνηση της αριστεράς
να προσέχετε τι λέτε γιατί δεν το έχει σε τίποτα αυτή η επιτροπή να κλείσει/μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση σε όποια ιστοσελίδα την ενοχλεί...
τώρα η δικαιολογία που βασίζονται είναι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα
δεν θα σχολιάσω το γεγονός ότι το μπλοκάρισμα που κάνουν είναι για τα γέλια καθώς όλες οι ιστοσελίδες που έχει "μπλοκάρει" μια χαρά δουλεύουν

----------


## sdikr

> για αυτό θα πρότεινα επειδή έχουμε κυβέρνηση της αριστεράς
> να προσέχετε τι λέτε γιατί δεν το έχει σε τίποτα αυτή η επιτροπή να κλείσει/μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση σε όποια ιστοσελίδα την ενοχλεί...
> τώρα η δικαιολογία που βασίζονται είναι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα
> δεν θα σχολιάσω το γεγονός ότι το μπλοκάρισμα που κάνουν είναι για τα γέλια καθώς όλες οι ιστοσελίδες που έχει "μπλοκάρει" μια χαρά δουλεύουν


Μπορεί πάντα ο όποιος ιδιοκτήτης κάποιας σελίδας που νομίζει οτι θίγονται τα δικαιώματα τους να προσφύγει στην δικαιοσύνη,  τότε πραγματικά μετά θα κάθεται και θα τον πληρώνουν στην περίπτωση λάθους.
Το μπλοκάρισμα που κάνουν είναι σε συγκεκριμένες σελίδες που αν πηγαίνανε δικαστικά πάλι θα τους μπλοκάρανε,   δεν είναι χαζοί να κόψουν την πρόσβαση σε σελίδες που είναι νόμιμες.

----------


## Avvocato

> Μπορεί πάντα ο όποιος ιδιοκτήτης κάποιας σελίδας που νομίζει οτι θίγονται τα δικαιώματα τους να προσφύγει στην δικαιοσύνη,  τότε πραγματικά μετά θα κάθεται και θα τον πληρώνουν στην περίπτωση λάθους.
> Το μπλοκάρισμα που κάνουν είναι σε συγκεκριμένες σελίδες που αν πηγαίνανε δικαστικά πάλι θα τους μπλοκάρανε,   δεν είναι χαζοί να κόψουν την πρόσβαση σε σελίδες που είναι νόμιμες.


Σωστα το λες, απλως με αυτο τον τροπο δυνητικα μπορει να προκληθει ζημια σε καποια ιστοσελιδα χωρις να υπαρχει δικαστικη εγγυηση. Ενδεικτικα θα σου παραθεσω το υποθετικο παραδειγμα, να πωλήθει μια απο αυτες τις ιστοσελιδες σε αλλον ιδιοκτητη ή απλα να πωληθει το domain και να το αποκτησει καποιος αλλος, ο οποιος δεν θα διαθετει στον ιστοτοπο προιον πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας. Για ποιον λογο θα πρεπει να απευθυνεθει στην δικαιοσυνη (με οτι επιβαρυνσεις οικονιμικες και χρονοβορες συνεπαγεται αυτο) για να αποκτησει το κοινο προσβαση ????

----------


## sdikr

> Σωστα το λες, απλως με αυτο τον τροπο δυνητικα μπορει να προκληθει ζημια σε καποια ιστοσελιδα χωρις να υπαρχει δικαστικη εγγυηση. Ενδεικτικα θα σου παραθεσω το υποθετικο παραδειγμα, να πωλήθει μια απο αυτες τις ιστοσελιδες σε αλλον ιδιοκτητη ή απλα να πωληθει το domain και να το αποκτησει καποιος αλλος, ο οποιος δεν θα διαθετει στον ιστοτοπο προιον πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας. Για ποιον λογο θα πρεπει να απευθυνεθει στην δικαιοσυνη (με οτι επιβαρυνσεις οικονιμικες και χρονοβορες συνεπαγεται αυτο) για να αποκτησει το κοινο προσβαση ????


Θέλεις να πεις δηλάδη πως αυτός που θα το αγοράσει δεν θα ψάξει απο πριν να δει τι παίζεται; 
Να υποθέσω πως δεν θα το πληρώσει μάλιστα κανονική τιμή, αλλά θα δώσει και κάποιο premium;

----------


## bomberb17

Πάντως τα greek-parea (τώρα τα βλέπω πρώτη φορά) δε παίζουν γενικώς (δε ξέρω αν έπαιζαν πριν). Μήπως έκαναν κάτι παραπάνω από DNS block?

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως τα greek-parea (τώρα τα βλέπω πρώτη φορά) δε παίζουν γενικώς (δε ξέρω αν έπαιζαν πριν). Μήπως έκαναν κάτι παραπάνω από DNS block?


Δεν απαντάει ο dns τους,  που είναι  ελληνικός (παπακι), όποτε μπορούν να ζητήσουν απο αυτόν να τους κόψει σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία.

Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις  ήταν dns εκτος Ελλάδος, όποτε ζητούσαν κόψιμο απο τους isp

----------


## Zus

> Μπορεί πάντα ο όποιος ιδιοκτήτης κάποιας σελίδας που νομίζει οτι θίγονται τα δικαιώματα τους να προσφύγει στην δικαιοσύνη,  τότε πραγματικά μετά θα κάθεται και θα τον πληρώνουν στην περίπτωση λάθους.
> Το μπλοκάρισμα που κάνουν είναι σε συγκεκριμένες σελίδες που αν πηγαίνανε δικαστικά πάλι θα τους μπλοκάρανε,   δεν είναι χαζοί να κόψουν την πρόσβαση σε σελίδες που είναι νόμιμες.


Μας λες δηλαδή ότι κλείνονται πηγές χωρίς να πάνε δικαστικά? 

Από πότε αυτή είναι η σωστή σειρά? Σε κλείνω κι αν μπορείς απέδειξε ότι κακώς το έκανα.  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Μας λες δηλαδή ότι κλείνονται πηγές χωρίς να πάνε δικαστικά? 
> 
> Από πότε αυτή είναι η σωστή σειρά? Σε κλείνω κι αν μπορείς απέδειξε ότι κακώς το έκανα.


Πάνε τους δικαστικά να τους πάρεις και τα σώβρακα να έχεις και τζάμπα διαφήμιση,  αυτό βέβαια αν είσαι σίγουρος πως κακώς σε κλείσανε.
Αλλά ως τώρα όσοι έχουν κλείσει είναι σύμφωνα με τον νόμο.

Αν σε πιάσουν με 2 γράμαρια κάνναβη πας μέσα, χωρίς δικαστήριο, γιατί;

Οχί δεν αλλάζουν το αθώος μέχρι αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου.

----------


## Symos

Κάθε λίγες σελίδες συζητάμε τα ίδια πράγματα.

Έρχεται η εφορία και σε κλείνει/σου βάζει πρόστιμο, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
Έρχεται το υγειονομικό και σε κλείνει/σου βάζει πρόστιμο, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
Έρχεται η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού και σου βάζει πρόστιμο, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
Έρχεται η ΑΠΔΠΧ και σου βάζει πρόστιμο, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
κ.ο.κ.

ΑΥΤΗ είναι η σειρά, όπως και να το κάνουμε. Δεν μπορεί για κάθε μία εφαρμογή ενός νόμου υπεύθυνα να είναι μόνο τα δικαστήρια.
Για το κάθε θέμα υπάρχουν οι αρμόδιες επιτροπές/όργανα που κατ'αρχήν αποφασίζουν, με τα δικαστήρια βέβαια πάντα να είναι στη διάθεσή σου εφόσον θεωρείς ότι αδικήθηκες.

Και (επειδή όπως είπα επαναλαμβανόμαστε) να ξεκαθαρίσω ξανά ότι προσωπικά διαφωνώ με την ύπαρξη και τη δικαιοδοσία της συγκεκριμένης επιτροπής.
Αλλά επειδή διαφωνούμε, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να παραλογιζόμαστε και να πετάμε άκυρα επιχειρήματα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπορεί πάντα ο όποιος ιδιοκτήτης κάποιας σελίδας που νομίζει οτι θίγονται τα δικαιώματα τους να προσφύγει στην δικαιοσύνη,  τότε πραγματικά μετά θα κάθεται και θα τον πληρώνουν στην περίπτωση λάθους.
> Το μπλοκάρισμα που κάνουν είναι σε συγκεκριμένες σελίδες που αν πηγαίνανε δικαστικά πάλι θα τους μπλοκάρανε,   δεν είναι χαζοί να κόψουν την πρόσβαση σε σελίδες που είναι νόμιμες.


συμφωνώ μαζί σου
απλά κράτα μικρό καλάθι σε ότι αφορά αν είναι έξυπνοι ή χαζοί είτε στην επιτροπή είτε αυτοί που τους δίνουν τις εντολές
γιατί καταρχήν το μπλοκάρισμα που κάνουν είναι χαζό αφού δεν κλείνουν καμία ιστοσελίδα και δεν οδηγούν κανένα ιδιοκτήτη στην δικαιοσύνη
όλες οι ιστοσελίδες εξακολουθούν και δουλεύουν και φυσικά μερικοί ιδιοκτήτες τα οικονομούν από τις διαφημίσεις / δωρεές / συνδρομές των μελών.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως τα greek-parea (τώρα τα βλέπω πρώτη φορά) δε παίζουν γενικώς (δε ξέρω αν έπαιζαν πριν). Μήπως έκαναν κάτι παραπάνω από DNS block?


άλλαξαν όνομα απλά

----------


## sdikr

> συμφωνώ μαζί σου
> απλά κράτα μικρό καλάθι σε ότι αφορά αν είναι έξυπνοι ή χαζοί είτε στην επιτροπή είτε αυτοί που τους δίνουν τις εντολές
> γιατί καταρχήν το μπλοκάρισμα που κάνουν είναι χαζό αφού δεν κλείνουν καμία ιστοσελίδα και δεν οδηγούν κανένα ιδιοκτήτη στην δικαιοσύνη
> όλες οι ιστοσελίδες εξακολουθούν και δουλεύουν και φυσικά μερικοί ιδιοκτήτες τα οικονομούν από τις διαφημίσεις / δωρεές / συνδρομές των μελών.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> άλλαξαν όνομα απλά


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι χαζό απο πλευράς τους,  κάνουν χρήση των εργαλείων που τους έχει δώσει η δικαιοσύνη,  κάποιοι γελάνε σήμερα γιατί και καλά το απλό μπλοκάρισμα μέσω dns το βλέπουν χαζό,  αύριο που θα καταφέρουν να εφαρμόσουν το μπλοκάρισμα μέσω Ip ή μέσω περιεχόμενου θα είναι εδώ και θα φωνάζουν με τι δικαίωμα ψάχνουν το τι στέλνω απο την σύνδεση μου.
Να θυμίσω περιπτώσεις Γερμανίας μήπως με ραβασάκια στο σπιτι;   εκεί η δικαιοσύνη τους δίνει άλλα εργαλεία.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν υπάρχει κάτι χαζό απο πλευράς τους,  κάνουν χρήση των εργαλείων που τους έχει δώσει η δικαιοσύνη,  κάποιοι γελάνε σήμερα γιατί και καλά το απλό μπλοκάρισμα μέσω dns το βλέπουν χαζό,  αύριο που θα καταφέρουν να εφαρμόσουν το μπλοκάρισμα μέσω Ip ή μέσω περιεχόμενου θα είναι εδώ και θα φωνάζουν με τι δικαίωμα ψάχνουν το τι στέλνω απο την σύνδεση μου.
> Να θυμίσω περιπτώσεις Γερμανίας μήπως με ραβασάκια στο σπιτι;   εκεί η δικαιοσύνη τους δίνει άλλα εργαλεία.


αν αλλάξουν την νομοθεσία μπορεί να το καταφέρουν αλλά πρόσεξε μετά ποιοι θα χάσουν γιατί αν ο πάροχος φιλτράρει την κίνηση του πελάτη του για να του κόβει κάθε "παράνομο" κατά την δική του άποψη ή την άποψη του οργανισμού προστασίας πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας αυτός που θα χάσει πρώτος θα είναι ο πάροχος γιατί ο πελάτης απλά θα κόψει την σύνδεση του (υπάρχουν ξέρεις και τα κινητά για να κάνεις την απαραίτητη δουλειά σου με το διαδίκτυο όπως φυσικά και το πιο χαμηλό πακέτο σταθερής σύνδεσης με το διαδίκτυο ίσα ίσα για να βλέπεις ένα Netflix ή να ακούς ένα spotify και μετά βλέπεις ποιοι είναι οι χαμένοι.

τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό θα πράξω αν οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος μου "φιλτράρει" την κίνηση μου στο διαδίκτυο αυτομάτως με έχασε από πελάτη

όπως με έχουν χάσει από πελάτη εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό τώρα ... οι εταιρείες που τις προστατεύει ο οργανισμός πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας καθώς δεν αγοράζω κανένα προιόν που πουλάνε ούτε πάω σε κινηματογράφο ούτε παρακολουθώ θέατρο ούτε βλέπω τα "σκουπίδια κανάλια τους στην τηλεόραση" μια χαρά με καλύπτει το Netflix , το Amazon Prime , το spotify , το google music και οι "παράνομες λύσεις" που μου προσφέρουν ταινίες και σειρές όπως τις θέλω.

α ξέχασα να σου πω ότι χρησιμοποιώ VPN έτσι και να φιλτράρει ο πάροχος μου δεν θα δει τίποτα απολύτως

αυτό με την Γερμανία δεν ισχύει είναι παραμύθι αγαπητέ μου φίλε (εννοώ τα ραβασάκια που έρχονται από δικηγορικά γραφεία) δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα (το ξέρω καθώς ήρθαν σε φίλους που ζουν μόνιμα πλέον στην Γερμανία έχουν πάρει και την υπηκοότητα είναι Γερμανοί πολίτες και κατεβάζουν ότι θέλουν (εντάξει με μέτρο βέβαια) και δεν τους κάνουν τίποτα απολύτως (μιλάω για διαφορετικές πόλεις στην Γερμανία)

----------


## eyw

να συμπληρώσω τη λίστα:



> ... 
> 
> Έρχεται η εφορία και σε κλείνει/σου βάζει πρόστιμο, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
> Έρχεται το υγειονομικό και σε κλείνει/σου βάζει πρόστιμο, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
> Έρχεται η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού και σου βάζει πρόστιμο, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
> Έρχεται η ΑΠΔΠΧ και σου βάζει πρόστιμο, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
> κ.ο.κ.
> ...


Έρχεται το *"*δημόσιο*"* και για 500€ χρέος σου βγάζει το σπίτι σε πλειστηριασμό, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.

Σε σε 1-2 χρόνια θα γράφουμε:
Έρχεται η ΕΔΠΠΙ και σου κόβει την DSL, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.



.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> να συμπληρώσω τη λίστα:
> 
> Έρχεται το *"*δημόσιο*"* και για 500€ χρέος σου βγάζει το σπίτι σε πλειστηριασμό, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
> 
> Σε σε 1-2 χρόνια θα γράφουμε:
> Έρχεται η ΕΔΠΠΙ και σου κόβει την DSL, αν δεν συμφωνείς, πας δικαστικά.
> 
> 
> 
> .


υπάρχει η λύση σε όλα τα παραπάνω ξέρεις

δεν χρειάζεται να πας σε κανένα δικαστήριο ούτε να πληρώσεις δικαστικά έξοδα και δικηγόρους

αλλά δεν επιτρέπεται να την πω ... λυπάμαι

υπομονή σε λίγο καιρό που θα αρχίσουν οι κατασχέσεις πρώτης κατοικίας από τους απλούς πολίτες όπως έγινε σε Ισπανία - Πορτογαλία κτλ...θα δεις την λύση

αρκεί να είσαι μόνο στην σωστή μεριά ...

----------


## Black3539

Το πιο ενοχλητικό απο όλα είναι οτι έγινε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ σιωπηλά..
Φανταστείτε πως εγώ έτσι απο περιέργεια που μπήκα στο thepiratebay και είχα πάνω τους DNS του ISP λόγω του οτι το Η300 S router της vodafone έχει απο προεπιλογή να επιλέγει αυτό τους DNS, παρόλο που τους έχω αλλαγμένους στο PC.
Μπήκα απο περιέργεια λοιπόν στο portal της ΕΔΠΠΙ και μετά απο 3-4 κλικ βρήκα σε μια μικρή σελίδα, που είχε 4 μικρές επιλογές ισα-ισα για να μην φαίνονται που ήταν οι αποφάσεις που είχαν πάρει, μάλλον αυτοβούλως και σιωπηλός... Απαράδεκτα πράγματα....

----------


## eyw

> ...
> τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό θα πράξω *αν οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος μου "φιλτράρει" την κίνηση* μου στο διαδίκτυο αυτομάτως με έχασε από πελάτη ...


θα έρθει η στιγμή που όλοι οι πάροχοι θα φιλτράρουν την κίνηση. Πόσοι είναι οι πάροχοι στην Ελλάδα?




> ... όπως με έχουν χάσει από πελάτη εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό τώρα ... *οι εταιρείες που τις προστατεύει ο οργανισμός πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας* καθώς δεν αγοράζω κανένα προιόν που πουλάνε ούτε πάω σε κινηματογράφο ούτε παρακολουθώ θέατρο ούτε βλέπω τα "σκουπίδια κανάλια τους στην τηλεόραση" μια χαρά με καλύπτει το Netflix , το Amazon Prime , το spotify , το google music και οι "παράνομες λύσεις" που μου προσφέρουν ταινίες και σειρές όπως τις θέλω. ...


+1 και     :One thumb up: 




> ... α ξέχασα να σου πω ότι χρησιμοποιώ *VPN* έτσι και να φιλτράρει ο πάροχος μου δεν θα δει τίποτα απολύτως ...


ok, τότε θα μπλοκάρουν και τα VPN.



Να συμπληρώσω στην όλη συζήτηση ότι το internet αλλάζει, έχουν εμπλακεί κυβερνήσεις, μυστικές υπηρεσίες, φανερές υπηρεσίες, κόσμος πολύς, όλος ο ντουνιάς.
Από περίπου θαύμα σιγά-σιγά γίνεται sk@τά. Κάποτε θα το νοσταλγούμε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το πιο ενοχλητικό απο όλα είναι οτι έγινε ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ σιωπηλά..
> Φανταστείτε πως εγώ έτσι απο περιέργεια που μπήκα στο thepiratebay και είχα πάνω τους DNS του ISP λόγω του οτι το Η300 S router της vodafone έχει απο προεπιλογή να επιλέγει αυτό τους DNS, παρόλο που τους έχω αλλαγμένους στο PC.
> Μπήκα απο περιέργεια λοιπόν στο portal της ΕΔΠΠΙ και μετά απο 3-4 κλικ βρήκα σε μια μικρή σελίδα, που είχε 4 μικρές επιλογές ισα-ισα για να μην φαίνονται που ήταν οι αποφάσεις που είχαν πάρει, μάλλον αυτοβούλως και σιωπηλός... Απαράδεκτα πράγματα....


έτσι γίνονται τα πράγματα στην ΕΔΠΠΙ/ΟΠΙ μέχρι να έχουν την τύχη και αυτοί της ΑΕΠΙ και να αλληλοφαγωθούν αναμεταξύ τους

γιατί το χρήμα είναι πάρα πολύ και η πίτα είναι μικρή...για όποιον καταλαβαίνει

που αποσκοπεί ο έλεγχος

- - - Updated - - -




> θα έρθει η στιγμή που όλοι οι πάροχοι θα φιλτράρουν την κίνηση. Πόσοι είναι οι πάροχοι στην Ελλάδα?
> 
> +1 και    
> 
> ok, τότε θα μπλοκάρουν και τα VPN.
> 
> 
> 
> Να συμπληρώσω στην όλη συζήτηση ότι το internet αλλάζει, έχουν εμπλακεί κυβερνήσεις, μυστικές υπηρεσίες, φανερές υπηρεσίες, κόσμος πολύς, όλος ο ντουνιάς.
> Από περίπου θαύμα σιγά-σιγά γίνεται sk@τά. Κάποτε θα το νοσταλγούμε.


όπως είδες δεν αναφέρω πάροχο καθώς σίγουρα αν ένας φιλτράρει την κίνηση θα τον ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι (καρτέλ) είναι άλλωστε

έτσι μόλις το κάνουν αυτόματα θα με χάσουν από πελάτη σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και σύνδεσης με το διαδίκτυο

σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο θα έχω από το (εταιρικό) κινητό μου που είναι απεριόριστη

το VPN όσο και να θέλουν δεν μπορούν να το πειράξουν ούτε να το μπλοκάρουν

είναι σε χώρα Ε.Ε με όλες τις νόμιμες άδειες η υπηρεσία VPN 

αν τολμήσουν να το μπλοκάρουν θα κινηθεί δικαστικά και θα τους πάρει και τα σώβρακα θα κυκλοφορούν στους δρόμους ολόγυμνοι (κατάντια από κουστουμάτοι)

αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο

----------


## eyw

λύση  τι λύση, φυσική, μαθηματικά, χημεία.

----------


## sdikr

> αν αλλάξουν την νομοθεσία μπορεί να το καταφέρουν αλλά πρόσεξε μετά ποιοι θα χάσουν γιατί αν ο πάροχος φιλτράρει την κίνηση του πελάτη του για να του κόβει κάθε "παράνομο" κατά την δική του άποψη ή την άποψη του οργανισμού προστασίας πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας αυτός που θα χάσει πρώτος θα είναι ο πάροχος γιατί ο πελάτης απλά θα κόψει την σύνδεση του (υπάρχουν ξέρεις και τα κινητά για να κάνεις την απαραίτητη δουλειά σου με το διαδίκτυο όπως φυσικά και το πιο χαμηλό πακέτο σταθερής σύνδεσης με το διαδίκτυο ίσα ίσα για να βλέπεις ένα Netflix ή να ακούς ένα spotify και μετά βλέπεις ποιοι είναι οι χαμένοι.
> 
> τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό θα πράξω αν οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος μου "φιλτράρει" την κίνηση μου στο διαδίκτυο αυτομάτως με έχασε από πελάτη
> 
> όπως με έχουν χάσει από πελάτη εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό τώρα ... οι εταιρείες που τις προστατεύει ο οργανισμός πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας καθώς δεν αγοράζω κανένα προιόν που πουλάνε ούτε πάω σε κινηματογράφο ούτε παρακολουθώ θέατρο ούτε βλέπω τα "σκουπίδια κανάλια τους στην τηλεόραση" μια χαρά με καλύπτει το Netflix , το Amazon Prime , το spotify , το google music και οι "παράνομες λύσεις" που μου προσφέρουν ταινίες και σειρές όπως τις θέλω.
> 
> α ξέχασα να σου πω ότι χρησιμοποιώ VPN έτσι και να φιλτράρει ο πάροχος μου δεν θα δει τίποτα απολύτως
> 
> αυτό με την Γερμανία δεν ισχύει είναι παραμύθι αγαπητέ μου φίλε (εννοώ τα ραβασάκια που έρχονται από δικηγορικά γραφεία) δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα (το ξέρω καθώς ήρθαν σε φίλους που ζουν μόνιμα πλέον στην Γερμανία έχουν πάρει και την υπηκοότητα είναι Γερμανοί πολίτες και κατεβάζουν ότι θέλουν (εντάξει με μέτρο βέβαια) και δεν τους κάνουν τίποτα απολύτως (μιλάω για διαφορετικές πόλεις στην Γερμανία)


Εντάξει ότι πεις, πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε συζήτηση ούτε να σου δώσω λινκ με τα άτομα που έχουν πληρώσει στην Γερμανία.
Εσυ θα κόψεις λες την σύνδεση και θα πας στον άλλον πάροχο που θα εφαρμόζει φιλτράρισμα,  αλλιώς θα το κάνεις με το κινητό που πάλι θα εφαρμόζει φιλτράρισμα 

Να μην ξεχάσουμε το vpn   :ROFL: 
Λες πως δεν κάνεις χρήση τίποτα απο αυτά που προστατεύουν, λες πως έχεις όλες αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, λες και άλλα που έχεις που είναι άσχετα και σε όλα αυτά που έχεις νόμιμα όπως λες βάζεις και το vpn  που αν πάλι θέλουν μπορούν να έλενξουν με την ανάλογη νομοθεσία, χωρίς να τους πάρει κανένας σώβρακα.
Πραγματικά γιατί κάνεις χρήση του vpn;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εντάξει ότι πεις, πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε συζήτηση ούτε να σου δώσω λινκ με τα άτομα που έχουν πληρώσει στην Γερμανία.
> Εσυ θα κόψεις λες την σύνδεση και θα πας στον άλλον πάροχο που θα εφαρμόζει φιλτράρισμα,  αλλιώς θα το κάνεις με το κινητό που πάλι θα εφαρμόζει φιλτράρισμα 
> 
> Να μην ξεχάσουμε το vpn  
> Λες πως δεν κάνεις χρήση τίποτα απο αυτά που προστατεύουν, λες πως έχεις όλες αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, λες και άλλα που έχεις που είναι άσχετα και σε όλα αυτά που έχεις νόμιμα όπως λες βάζεις και το vpn  που αν πάλι θέλουν μπορούν να έλενξουν με την ανάλογη νομοθεσία, χωρίς να τους πάρει κανένας σώβρακα.
> Πραγματικά γιατί κάνεις χρήση του vpn;


ναι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε συνεχίσουμε αυτή την συζήτηση ... 

ότι αφορά την Γερμανία αγαπητέ μου φίλε λυπάμαι που δεν θα εμπιστευτώ τα Links που θες να δώσεις εσύ και οποιοδήποτε αν ήθελα να συμβουλευτώ links υπάρχει και το google

σε κάποια πράγματα προτιμώ να εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους ειδικά αυτούς που γνωρίζω πάρα πολλά χρόνια και δεν έχουν λόγο να πουν ψέμματα ούτε θα κερδίσουν κάτι από αυτό φυσικά

υπόψη δεν έχω ανθρώπους που έχω επαφή μόνο στην Γερμανία αλλά και στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, στην Γαλλία, στις ΗΠΑ , στον Καναδά, στην Αυστραλία , στα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα αλλά και στην Ρωσία όπως και σε Ασιατικές χώρες.

έτσι και στην περίπτωση της Γερμανίας εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους που γνωρίζω πάρα πολλά χρόνια οι οποίοι μένουν σε διαφορετικές περιοχές της Γερμανίας

εννοείται ότι απολαμβάνουν νόμιμες υπηρεσίες όπως το NETFLIX - AMAZON - SPOTIFY και άλλες 

αλλά χρησιμοποιούν και τα torrents ή κατεβάζουν από γνωστές δικές μας ιστοσελίδες αλλά και δικές τους

μέχρι τώρα κανείς δεν τους έχει κυνηγήσει

ναι έχουν λάβει επιστολές που απλά τις αγνόησαν και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα λες να μην τους είχαν καλέσει σε δικαστήριο...

ναι λέω θα κόψω την σύνδεση του σταθερού τηλεφώνου και διαδικτύου με το που θα αρχίσουν να φιλτράρουν την κίνηση μου στο διαδίκτυο

ναι θα χρησιμοποιώ την σύνδεση με το "εταιρικό μου" τηλέφωνο για να συνδεθώ με το διαδίκτυο και να παρακολουθώ νόμιμες υπηρεσίες NETFLIX - AMAZON - SPOTIFY ώστε αν χρειαστεί να τις μοιράσω στις υπόλοιπες συσκευές μου στο σπίτι.

την υπηρεσία VPN που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ (σίγουρα την χρησιμοποιούν και άλλοι χρήστες εδώ μέσα) όπως και άλλα γνωστές υπηρεσίες VPN φαντάζομαι γνωρίζεις τους λόγους για τους οποίους χρησιμοποιείς τέτοια υπηρεσία

όπως και όλοι οι φίλοι μας εδώ πέρα δεν χρειάζεται να τους αναλύσουμε 

ναι θα τους πάρουν τα σώβρακα αν τολμήσουν να την μπλοκάρουν στην Ελλάδα ή όποια επιτροπή προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων είτε το πιστεύεις είτε όχι.

την έχω καθώς δεν μου κοστίζει τίποτα και υπόψη δεν είναι μόνο σε μία εντός Ε.Ε έχω και εκτός Ε.Ε αλλά και σε "τρίτη χώρα" (έτσι για να υπάρχουν)

γιατί μπορώ να πληρώνω έτσι έχω υπηρεσίες VPN , Private Torrent Trackers , Cloud Storage και γενικά ότι μου γυαλίσει 

δεν καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα σου ή την ενόχληση σου

ειλικρινά..

----------


## eagle12

Στην Αμερική αν σε συλλάβουν πχ για κλοπή και δεν σου διαβάσουν τα δικαιώματα σου (δεν γίνει με τον πρέπων τρόπο), το δικαστήριο σε στέλνει σπίτι σου και ας είσαι κλέφτης... 
Απλά ένα παράδειγμα ότι πρέπει να ακολουθούνται σωστά οι διαδικασίες και οι νόμοι... έτσι είναι στα ευνομούμενα κράτη...!!!

Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι το υλικό που διακινείται σε αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες θεωρείται "πειρατικό" που διέπεται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα - μας αρέσουν ή όχι τα πνευματικά - αλλά εφαρμόζονται οι διαδικασίες όπως θα έπρεπε?

Όσο για το "φιλτράρισμα" και τον έλεγχο του τι αρχεία ανταλλάσσει ο καθένας... ο νόμος προστατεύει την ιδιωτικότητα... το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών... την ελευθερία του ατόμου...

Δεν είναι απλά τα πράγματα...

----------


## sdikr

> ναι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε συνεχίσουμε αυτή την συζήτηση ... 
> 
> ότι αφορά την Γερμανία αγαπητέ μου φίλε λυπάμαι που δεν θα εμπιστευτώ τα Links που θες να δώσεις εσύ και οποιοδήποτε αν ήθελα να συμβουλευτώ links υπάρχει και το google
> 
> σε κάποια πράγματα προτιμώ να εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους ειδικά αυτούς που γνωρίζω πάρα πολλά χρόνια και δεν έχουν λόγο να πουν ψέμματα ούτε θα κερδίσουν κάτι από αυτό φυσικά
> 
> υπόψη δεν έχω ανθρώπους που έχω επαφή μόνο στην Γερμανία αλλά και στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, στην Γαλλία, στις ΗΠΑ , στον Καναδά, στην Αυστραλία , στα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα αλλά και στην Ρωσία όπως και σε Ασιατικές χώρες.
> 
> έτσι και στην περίπτωση της Γερμανίας εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους που γνωρίζω πάρα πολλά χρόνια οι οποίοι μένουν σε διαφορετικές περιοχές της Γερμανίας
> ...



Εδώ μια υπόθεση που ακούστηκε γιατί οι γονείς δεν θέλανε να "καρφώσουν" τα παιδιά τους
https://www.dw.com/en/germanys-top-c...ses/a-38220259

Είναι απο την dw,   όχι απο εμένα  έναν άγνωστο στο Internet.

Ναι μπορεί να μην  σε πάνε στο δικαστήριο με την πρώτη,  κάποιοι  που δεν θα πληρώσουν μπορεί να την γλυτώσουν,  άλλωστε η νομοθεσία στην Γερμανία αν δεν κάνω λάθος αναφέρει πως θα πρέπει να υπάρξει ενημέρωση 3 φόρες μέσα σε 3 χρόνια για να μπορέσουν να σε πάνε δικαστικά, αν περάσουν τα 3 χρόνια δεν μπορούν να σε πάνε δικαστικά μετα.
Κάποιοι όμως θα πάνε και θα πληρώσουν και τα δικαστικά έξοδα.

Στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν να πάρουν τα στοιχεία του χρήστη για παράνομο κατέβασμα ακόμα,  στην Γερμανία μπορούν

Σε αρκετές χώρες οι χρήση του εταιρικού δικτύου για προσωπικές ασχολίες είναι λόγος απόλυσης χωρίς αποζημίωσης, όποτε πρόσεχε με το εταιρικό.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εδώ μια υπόθεση που ακούστηκε γιατί οι γονείς δεν θέλανε να "καρφώσουν" τα παιδιά τους
> https://www.dw.com/en/germanys-top-c...ses/a-38220259
> 
> Είναι απο την dw,   όχι απο εμένα  έναν άγνωστο στο Internet.
> 
> Ναι μπορεί να μην  σε πάνε στο δικαστήριο με την πρώτη,  κάποιοι  που δεν θα πληρώσουν μπορεί να την γλυτώσουν,  άλλωστε η νομοθεσία στην Γερμανία αν δεν κάνω λάθος αναφέρει πως θα πρέπει να υπάρξει ενημέρωση 3 φόρες μέσα σε 3 χρόνια για να μπορέσουν να σε πάνε δικαστικά, αν περάσουν τα 3 χρόνια δεν μπορούν να σε πάνε δικαστικά μετα.
> Κάποιοι όμως θα πάνε και θα πληρώσουν και τα δικαστικά έξοδα.
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν να πάρουν τα στοιχεία του χρήστη για παράνομο κατέβασμα ακόμα,  στην Γερμανία μπορούν
> ...


καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για το Link αν και δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστο επειδή είναι DW δεν έχει σημασία από ποιον είναι δεν με καταλαβαίνεις φίλε από την συμπρωτεύουσα και θα σε αναγκάσω να μου στείλεις τρίγωνα πανοράματος και καζάν ντι πι από τα μέρη σου γιατί εδώ είναι χάλια...

οι άνθρωποι που εμπιστεύομαι και ζουν στην Γερμανία έχουν λάβει αρκετές ειδοποιήσεις (ραβασάκια) από τις δικηγορικές εταιρείες τόσα χρόνια που ζουν εκεί
δεν τους έχουν πάει στα δικαστήρια (μέχρι τώρα)
δεν έχουν πληρώσει τίποτα ακόμα και αυτά που ζητάνε στα ραβασάκια 
δουλεύουν είτε στις τηλεπικοινωνίες είτε σε τράπεζες είτε σε πολυεθνικές εταιρείες άρα θα μπορούσαν να τους βρουν και να τους ζητήσουν να πληρώσουν
ναι χρησιμοποιούν για νόμιμη χρήση την όποια σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο διαθέτουν
αλλά την χρησιμοποιούν και για παράνομη χρήση κυρίως τόρρεντς αλλά και κατέβασμα από ιστοσελίδες (ελληνικές/γερμανικές και άλλες)
ναι μπορούν να πάρουν τα στοιχεία των χρηστών (πλην μερικών εξαιρέσεων λόγω εργασίας που δεν δίνονται) κάτι με το απόρρητο.

δύσκολο αυτό (το έχει αποδεχτεί ο διεθνής οργανισμός στον οποίο ανήκει το ελληνικό παράρτημα που εργάζομαι) με το εταιρικό κινητό καθώς είμαι ο νόμιμος εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας (αυτός που υπογράφει και βγάζει τις εντολές πληρωμής για τους λογαριασμούς) όπως επίσης είμαι ο υπεύθυνος για την σταθερή τηλεφωνία αλλά και για τα εταιρικά κινητά (άρα να κάνω έλεγχο στον εαυτό μου δεν παίζει) η εταιρεία κινητής δεν πρόκειται να πει κάτι γιατί δεν ξεπερνάω το όριο χρήσης (bill cap limit) που ισχύει για όλους όπως επίσης το που χρησιμοποιώ την απεριόριστη χρήση του διαδικτύου δεν τους ενδιαφέρει (γιατί στην εταιρεία υπάρχουν διαβαθμίσεις π.χ εμείς στο λογιστήριο/οικονομική διαχείριση έχουμε απεριόριστη χρήση διαδικτύου ενώ άλλα τμήματα έχουν 10GB και άλλα τμήματα έχουν 5GB.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην Αμερική αν σε συλλάβουν πχ για κλοπή και δεν σου διαβάσουν τα δικαιώματα σου (δεν γίνει με τον πρέπων τρόπο), το δικαστήριο σε στέλνει σπίτι σου και ας είσαι κλέφτης... 
> Απλά ένα παράδειγμα ότι πρέπει να ακολουθούνται σωστά οι διαδικασίες και οι νόμοι... έτσι είναι στα ευνομούμενα κράτη...!!!
> 
> Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι το υλικό που διακινείται σε αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες θεωρείται "πειρατικό" που διέπεται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα - μας αρέσουν ή όχι τα πνευματικά - αλλά εφαρμόζονται οι διαδικασίες όπως θα έπρεπε?
> 
> Όσο για το "φιλτράρισμα" και τον έλεγχο του τι αρχεία ανταλλάσσει ο καθένας... ο νόμος προστατεύει την ιδιωτικότητα... το απόρρητο των επικοινωνιών... την ελευθερία του ατόμου...
> 
> Δεν είναι απλά τα πράγματα...


τα τελευταία που αναφέρεις προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν η νέα επιτροπή για την προστασία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΠΙ και την ΕΠΟΕ (μιας και η ΑΕΠΙ είναι παρελθόν)

βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρουν ή φαγωθούν αναμεταξύ τους γιατί είπαμε το χρήμα είναι πολύ και η πίτα είναι μικρή

στο χέρι μας είναι να τους κάνουμε να φαγωθούν...

γιατί αν αρχίσει το φιλτράρισμα

πάει η ιδιωτικότητα

πάει το απόρρητο

και η ελευθερία του ατόμου

θα είναι όλα παρελθόν...

----------


## sdikr

Το λινκ δεν το έβαλα για εσένα,  εσυ είπαμε δεν δέχεσαι τέτοια λινκ κλπ
Το έβαλα για άλλους που θα διαβάσουν το νήμα ώστε να ξέρουν να είναι προσεχτικοί εκεί στα ξένα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το λινκ δεν το έβαλα για εσένα,  εσυ είπαμε δεν δέχεσαι τέτοια λινκ κλπ
> Το έβαλα για άλλους που θα διαβάσουν το νήμα ώστε να ξέρουν να είναι προσεχτικοί εκεί στα ξένα


όπως πας θα μου στείλεις με το ΚΤΕΛ πολλά κουτιά με τρίγωνα πανοράματος και καζάν ντι πι (εννοείται ότι κάνω πλάκα έτσι)

----------


## peragialos

Πάντως καλού κακού  ας έχουμε στην άκρη κανά dvd/bluray player με φωτοβολταικό γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται σε μερικά χρόνια. Αν χρειαστεί να γίνουμε survivalists και κόψουμε τα πάντα για να μην μας ελέγχουν να μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να  μπορούμε να δούμε καμμιά ταινία από αυτές που θα πουλάνε στα πανεπιστήμια και στην Φωκίωνος όταν έχει ήλιο!!! Κάτι σαν την επιστροφή του βινυλίου με επαναστατικές προεκτάσεις!!!

----------


## tiffany

Και εγώ συμφωνώ με τη γκρίνια για τη λογοκρισία. Γιατί ναι λογοκρισία είναι. Αλλά υπάρχει και η άλλη πλευρά.

Γιατί δε διαμαρτύρεται κανένας για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και κυρίως για την ισχύ τους; Από την Casablanca του 1942 πόσοι ζουν ακόμη που παίρνουν δικαιώματα; Γιατί όλοι οι κύριοι πρωταγωνιστές - συντελεστές μας έχουν αφήσει προ πολλού. Και μην ακούσω να μου λέει κανένας για κάποιο κομπάρσο διότι αυτοί πήραν 100 δολάρια και πήγαν σπίτι τους. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις πιο καινούριες φυσικά. Ποιος ο λόγος να μην υπάρχει παντού το Star Wars του 1977; Δε λέω να το δώσουν τσάμπα αλλά γιατί να μην το έχει πχ το Netflix στην Ελλάδα και να το έχει η Αργεντινή σύμφωνα με το unogs.com;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πάντως καλού κακού  ας έχουμε στην άκρη κανά dvd/bluray player με φωτοβολταικό γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται σε μερικά χρόνια. Αν χρειαστεί να γίνουμε survivalists και κόψουμε τα πάντα για να μην μας ελέγχουν να μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να  μπορούμε να δούμε καμμιά ταινία από αυτές που θα πουλάνε στα πανεπιστήμια και στην Φωκίωνος όταν έχει ήλιο!!! Κάτι σαν την επιστροφή του βινυλίου με επαναστατικές προεκτάσεις!!!


καταρχήν τις μονάδες παραγωγής, αποθήκες και τα μαγαζιά που πουλάνε "παράνομο υλικό" όπως και τους μικροπωλητές στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και στο λεκανοπέδιο της Αττικής δεν τους ακουμπάει κανείς έτσι πάντα θα μπορείς να πάρεις
εφόσον όλες οι άλλες πηγές θα έχουν κλείσει...

- - - Updated - - -




> Και εγώ συμφωνώ με τη γκρίνια για τη λογοκρισία. Γιατί ναι λογοκρισία είναι. Αλλά υπάρχει και η άλλη πλευρά.
> 
> Γιατί δε διαμαρτύρεται κανένας για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και κυρίως για την ισχύ τους; Από την Casablanca του 1942 πόσοι ζουν ακόμη που παίρνουν δικαιώματα; Γιατί όλοι οι κύριοι πρωταγωνιστές - συντελεστές μας έχουν αφήσει προ πολλού. Και μην ακούσω να μου λέει κανένας για κάποιο κομπάρσο διότι αυτοί πήραν 100 δολάρια και πήγαν σπίτι τους. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις πιο καινούριες φυσικά. Ποιος ο λόγος να μην υπάρχει παντού το Star Wars του 1977; Δε λέω να το δώσουν τσάμπα αλλά γιατί να μην το έχει πχ το Netflix στην Ελλάδα και να το έχει η Αργεντινή σύμφωνα με το unogs.com;


εδώ να δεις τώρα τι θα γίνει με την Disney που πήρε όλες τις σειρές της Marvel από το Netflix...

----------


## eyw

> ... Γιατί δε διαμαρτύρεται κανένας για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και κυρίως για την ισχύ τους; ...


Στις κυβερνήσεις (και ΕΕ-EU) όταν ακούν κάτι, οτιδήποτε,
για πνευματικά ή δικαιώματα,
πέφτουν είτε στα 4 είτε στα γόνατα.

Ακόμα και προτεστάντες να γίνουμε από τις πολλές διαμαρτυρίες δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως είναι τα πράματα.
Χρειάζεται οργανωμένη δουλειά και από μέσα, και στις εθνικές κυβερνήσεις και στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο, πχ οι τάδε βουλευτές στην Βουλή ψήφισαν τον τάδε κατάπτυστο νόμο, την άλλη μέρα φωτογραφίες με τα ονόματά τους και τι ψήφισαν σε ολα τα site, το ίδιο και στην ευρωβουλή.
Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να απαγορέψουν και αυτό κάποιο νόμο ή κόλπο.
Οι (πάσης φύσεως) βουλευτές για το μόνο που νοιάζονται και τους κόφτει είναι η επανεκλογή τους, αν εφαρμοστεί το το παραπάνω τότε ψήφος σε τέτοια νομοσχέδια θα σημαίνει κίνδυνος στις επόμενες εκλογές ή ευρωεκλογές να μείνουν απόξω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στις κυβερνήσεις (και ΕΕ-EU) όταν ακούν κάτι, οτιδήποτε,
> για πνευματικά ή δικαιώματα,
> πέφτουν είτε στα 4 είτε στα γόνατα.
> 
> Ακόμα και προτεστάντες να γίνουμε από τις πολλές διαμαρτυρίες δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως είναι τα πράματα.
> Χρειάζεται οργανωμένη δουλειά και από μέσα, και στις εθνικές κυβερνήσεις και στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο, πχ οι τάδε βουλευτές στην Βουλή ψήφισαν τον τάδε κατάπτυστο νόμο, την άλλη μέρα φωτογραφίες με τα ονόματά τους και τι ψήφισαν σε ολα τα site, το ίδιο και στην ευρωβουλή.
> Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να απαγορέψουν και αυτό κάποιο νόμο ή κόλπο.
> Οι (πάσης φύσεως) βουλευτές για το μόνο που νοιάζονται και τους κόφτει είναι η επανεκλογή τους, αν εφαρμοστεί το το παραπάνω τότε ψήφος σε τέτοια νομοσχέδια θα σημαίνει κίνδυνος στις επόμενες εκλογές ή ευρωεκλογές να μείνουν απόξω.


συμφωνώ σε ότι λες

απλά αν δημοσιεύσεις φωτογραφίες με τα ονόματα τους και τι ψήφισαν στην ευρώ βουλή

θα το κατεβάσουν εύκολα σου θυμίζω την πρόσφατη νομοθεσία για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα που αποκαλείτε GDPR

----------


## Theodore41

> Και εγώ συμφωνώ με τη γκρίνια για τη λογοκρισία. Γιατί ναι λογοκρισία είναι. Αλλά υπάρχει και η άλλη πλευρά.
> 
> Γιατί δε διαμαρτύρεται κανένας για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και κυρίως για την ισχύ τους; Από την Casablanca του 1942 πόσοι ζουν ακόμη που παίρνουν δικαιώματα; Γιατί όλοι οι κύριοι πρωταγωνιστές - συντελεστές μας έχουν αφήσει προ πολλού. Και μην ακούσω να μου λέει κανένας για κάποιο κομπάρσο διότι αυτοί πήραν 100 δολάρια και πήγαν σπίτι τους. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις πιο καινούριες φυσικά. Ποιος ο λόγος να μην υπάρχει παντού το Star Wars του 1977; Δε λέω να το δώσουν τσάμπα αλλά γιατί να μην το έχει πχ το Netflix στην Ελλάδα και να το έχει η Αργεντινή σύμφωνα με το unogs.com;


 ...την διάρκεια των δικαιωμάτων,την καθορίζουν οι Αμερικάνοι.Ηταν 50 χρόνια,την πήγαν 70...

- - - Updated - - -




> συμφωνώ σε ότι λες
> 
> απλά αν δημοσιεύσεις φωτογραφίες με τα ονόματα τους και τι ψήφισαν στην ευρώ βουλή
> 
> θα το κατεβάσουν εύκολα σου θυμίζω την πρόσφατη νομοθεσία για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα που αποκαλείτε GDPR


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα.Δεν υπάρχουν προσωπικά δεδομένα για τις λειτουργίες των κοινοβουλίων.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα.Δεν υπάρχουν προσωπικά δεδομένα για τις λειτουργίες των κοινοβουλίων.


θα με τρελάνεις τώρα

θες να μου πεις αν εγώ ανεβάσω τις φωτογραφίες και το πλήρες όνομα / επώνυμο των ελλήνων βουλευτών του ευρώ κοινοβουλίου ή όλων των βουλευτών της παρούσας και μη ελληνικής βουλής

δεν θα παραβιάσω την νομοθεσία για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα GDPR 

εντάξει δεν θα ανεβάσω τα πλήρη στοιχεία δηλαδή όνομα/επώνυμο/διεύθυνση κτλ...

λυπάμαι αλλά διαφωνώ με την άποψη σου θεωρώ ότι αν κάποιος ανεβάσει δημόσια φωτογραφία με όνομα και επώνυμο του οποιουδήποτε δημοσίου ή ανώνυμου προσώπου είναι παραβίαση της νομοθεσίας για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα GDPR

----------


## sdikr

Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι δεδομένα που είναι available,  τα ανεβάζουν και μόνοι τους,  σύμφωνα όμως με το gpdr εσύ δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να τα ανεβάσεις στην σελίδα σου, μπορείς όμως να δώσεις λινκ(συνήθως) προς την σελίδα του κοινοβούλιου.

Για ότι αφορά την ψήφο,     εκεί παίζει ρόλο το αν ήταν ονομαστική η ψηφοφορία και Public ή όχι.
Εδώ στην Ελλάδα μάλιστα βγήκανε πριν μερικές μέρες διάφορες αφίσες που λέγανε για διάφόρους βουλευτές που ψηφίσανε υπερ των πρεσπών,  

Ακόμα υπάρχουν και άλλων ειδών προσωπικά δεδομένα για τους βουλευτές του ευρωκοινοβουλίου,  όπως εμείς απολαμβάνουμε κάποιας προστασίας έτσι και αυτοί.

ο GDPR  δεν βγήκε για να καλύψει μόνο αυτούς, βγήκε για όλους τους Ευρωπαίους πολίτες  απλά και αυτοί είναι Ευρωπαίοι πολίτες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι δεδομένα που είναι available,  τα ανεβάζουν και μόνοι τους,  σύμφωνα όμως με το gpdr εσύ δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να τα ανεβάσεις στην σελίδα σου, μπορείς όμως να δώσεις λινκ(συνήθως) προς την σελίδα του κοινοβούλιου.
> 
> Για ότι αφορά την ψήφο,     εκεί παίζει ρόλο το αν ήταν ονομαστική η ψηφοφορία και Public ή όχι.
> Εδώ στην Ελλάδα μάλιστα βγήκανε πριν μερικές μέρες διάφορες αφίσες που λέγανε για διάφόρους βουλευτές που ψηφίσανε υπερ των πρεσπών,  
> 
> Ακόμα υπάρχουν και άλλων ειδών προσωπικά δεδομένα για τους βουλευτές του ευρωκοινοβουλίου,  όπως εμείς απολαμβάνουμε κάποιας προστασίας έτσι και αυτοί.
> 
> ο GDPR  δεν βγήκε για να καλύψει μόνο αυτούς, βγήκε για όλους τους Ευρωπαίους πολίτες  απλά και αυτοί είναι Ευρωπαίοι πολίτες.


σωστά και συμφωνώ

----------


## Theodore41

...όταν ο κόσμος είναι στην τιβι και βλέπει αλλά και ακούει τι ψηφίζει ποιός,πού είναι τα προσωπικά δεδομένα;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ...όταν ο κόσμος είναι στην τιβι και βλέπει αλλά και ακούει τι ψηφίζει ποιός,πού είναι τα προσωπικά δεδομένα;


Αυτή την στιγμή γράφω από το κινητό λόγω να με συγχωρείτε για τυχόν λάθη.

Λοιπόν ο κόσμος λες ότι βλέπει τι ψηφίζει ο κάθε βουλευτής ... Μακάρι να έβλεπε θα έλεγα εγώ γιατί οι μόνες εκπομπές που παρακολουθεί είναι μαγειρικής , τηλεπαιχνίδια , τουρκικές σειρές και τηλερεαλιτυ

----------


## takisxx

Καλημερα σας εχω το εξης κουλο: ενω εχω αλλαξει dns και στο κινητο και στο pc για να μπαινω σε αυτα που μπλοκαρανε παρατηρω οτι ενω με το κινητο ανοιγω ολες τις σελιδες,απο τον υπολογιστη ενω μπαινω σε pirate bay δεν μου ανοιγει η σελιδα του subtitles.gr η η σελιδα https://yts.am μου βγαζει το γνωστο μηνυμα οτι ςχουνε μπλοκαριστει καποιες σελιδες... Τι ςιναι αυτο το κολπο ρε παιδια? Εχουμε καμια λυση τι μπορει να συμβαινει?

----------


## eyw

με opendns μια χαρά μπαίνεις και στο subtitles και στο vts.

----------


## cbarbas

Νομιζω οτι

οτι πιο απλο μπορεις να κανεις, εκτος εαν εχεις μονιμα(αγορασμενο κλπ) VPN, ειναι να ανοιγεις ενα δωρεαν VPN, να κανεις οτι κανεις και να το κλεινεις!

Οπως εχει προαναφερθει και κατι 2ρα domain που εχουν ανοιξει, εχουν μπλοκαριστει και αυτα!

Μηπως "τρως" "redirect"!

----------


## Theodore41

Γιατί να τα κλείνει πάλι τα δωρεάν VPN;(Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τα VPN του Chrome και του Opera).

----------


## cbarbas

Οπως

θελει ρε συ, εμεις θα του πουμε τι θα κανει, μια φραση ηταν! Εγω για παραδειγμα ετσι κανω γιατι μου ριχνει τη ταχυτητα το δωρεαν VPN, καποια αγοραστα που εχω χρησιμοποιησει δεν ειχαν και τοσο μεγαλη επιρροη στη ταχυτητα, σχεδον ανυπαρκτη!

----------


## takisxx

Το θεμα ειναι οτι απο το κινητο μπαινω κανονικα απο το ιδιο δικτυο με τον ιδιο dns.μονο στο pc δεν μπαινει.αυτο ειναι πολυ παραξενο...δεν ειναι θεμα vpn η οχι

- - - Updated - - -

Ας πουμε στο piratebayανοιγει κανονικα απο το pc

----------


## Zus

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι απο το κινητο μπαινω κανονικα απο το ιδιο δικτυο με τον ιδιο dns.μονο στο pc δεν μπαινει.αυτο ειναι πολυ παραξενο...δεν ειναι θεμα vpn η οχι
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ας πουμε στο piratebayανοιγει κανονικα απο το pc


To site που αναφέρεις μου βγάζει αυτό. Σε Firefox.

----------


## takisxx

> To site που αναφέρεις μου βγάζει αυτό. Σε Firefox.


Ναι αυτο εβγαζε και σε chrome.αλλα πατας συνθετες επιλογες και πατας συνεχεια στο site και ολα καλα μετα.το θεμα ειναι ομως πως δεν μπορω να μπω στα αλλα δυο site που προανεφερα ενω σε μερικα αλλα "μπλοκαρισμενα" μπαινει κανονικα

----------


## cbarbas

Αν

δε κανω λαθος, αυτο δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με το μπλοκαρισμα των ιστοσελιδων απο την ΕΔΠΠΙ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Δεν έχετε καταλάβει κάτι μου φαίνεται

Κάποιες ιστοσελίδες βάση λίστας από την ΕΔΠΠΙ έδωσε εντολή σε όλους τους ελληνικούς ISP να μπλοκαριστεί η πρόσβαση

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για μπεις δεν πρέπει να έχεις ελληνική IP ή να έχεις άλλο DNS ή να έχεις VPN

Αν δεν δουλεύει και πάλι κάποια ιστοσελίδα πιθανόν να άλλαξε όνομα

Απλά να προσέχετε γιατί μπορεί να μπείτε σε κακόβουλη ιστοσελίδα και να κολλήσετε κάποιο MALWARE

----------


## takisxx

> Δεν έχετε καταλάβει κάτι μου φαίνεται
> 
> Κάποιες ιστοσελίδες βάση λίστας από την ΕΔΠΠΙ έδωσε εντολή σε όλους τους ελληνικούς ISP να μπλοκαριστεί η πρόσβαση
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για μπεις δεν πρέπει να έχεις ελληνική IP ή να έχεις άλλο DNS ή να έχεις VPN
> 
> Αν δεν δουλεύει και πάλι κάποια ιστοσελίδα πιθανόν να άλλαξε όνομα
> 
> Απλά να προσέχετε γιατί μπορεί να μπείτε σε κακόβουλη ιστοσελίδα και να κολλήσετε κάποιο MALWARE


Εχουμε καταλαβει τι εχει γινει,μαλλον εσυ δεν εχεις καταλαβει η διαβασει αυτα που γραφω ποιο πανω.ειμαι πολυ σαφης νομιζω και λεω οτι απο το ιδιο δικτυο με ιδιο dns σε δυο διαφορετικες συσκευες (pc,κινητο) οτι απο το κινητο ανοιγουν ολες οι σελιδες και απο τον υπολογιστη οχι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εχουμε καταλαβει τι εχει γινει,μαλλον εσυ δεν εχεις καταλαβει η διαβασει αυτα που γραφω ποιο πανω.ειμαι πολυ σαφης νομιζω και λεω οτι απο το ιδιο δικτυο με ιδιο dns σε δυο διαφορετικες συσκευες (pc,κινητο) οτι απο το κινητο ανοιγουν ολες οι σελιδες και απο τον υπολογιστη οχι.


Εγώ φίλε μου έχω διαβάσει και έχω καταλάβει τι λες

Απλά είναι θέμα του υπολογιστή

Αν λες ίδιο δίκτυο , ίδιο DNS και ανοίγουν από το κινητό και όχι από τον υπολογιστή τότε έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## takisxx

> Εγώ φίλε μου έχω διαβάσει και έχω καταλάβει τι λες
> 
> Απλά είναι θέμα του υπολογιστή
> 
> Αν λες ίδιο δίκτυο , ίδιο DNS και ανοίγουν από το κινητό και όχι από τον υπολογιστή τότε έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.


Το θεμα ειναι τι προβλημα.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα εκοψε.ενω πριν 4 μερες συνδεομουν κανονικα και απο το pc

----------


## sdikr

> Το θεμα ειναι τι προβλημα.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα εκοψε.ενω πριν 4 μερες συνδεομουν κανονικα και απο το pc


Γιατί δεν κάνεις ενα νεο θέμα  για να ρωτήσεις;    μάλλον κάποιο addon, κάποια ρύθμιση υπολογιστή (ημερομηνία ίσως)

----------


## takisxx

Μολις το εκανα, δικιο εχεις!

----------


## anon

Oπως δώσαμε τα φώτα του πολιτισμού, τώρα δίνουμε και το σκοτάδι!
Μετά την ελληνική κίνηση αποκλεισμού, και στην Γαλλία το ίδιο
https://torrentfreak.com/court-order...libgen-190331/
Βέβαια εκεί δεν είναι για "καλλιτεχνικό" περιεχόμενο, αλλά περισσότερο κίνηση αποκλεισμού των sites που περιέχουν όλη την ακαδημαική έρευνα ελεύθερα απο συνδρομές όπως της Elsevier και της SpringerVerlag που αυτές έκαναν την μήνυση στην Γαλλία και αξίωσαν τον αποκλεισμό των συγκεκριμένων ιστότοπων σε επίπεδο παρόχου. 
Η ιδρύτρια του Sci-Hub δήλωσε απογοητευμένη απο το αποτέλεσμα αλλά είπε ότι οι επιστήμονες μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση και με άλλα μέσα και μπορούν να βρούν τον δρόμο (πχ VPN, Tor κλπ). Εξυπνοι άνθρωποι είναι.

Εκτός βέβαια εαν γίνει επίσης καθεστώς το σύστημα της Γερμανίας που απαγορεύει, με ποινές, την χρήση ΤΟΡ. Οπότε μένει το VPN, αλλά και αυτά εταιρίες είναι, και στο τέλος θα είναι ελεγχόμενα.


Οπότε έχουμε να δούμε και άλλα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν και δεν αναφέρεται στην λίστα της επιτροπής ούτε σε κάποια απόφαση... κόπηκε και το γνωστό GREEKDLL.net το παλιό γνωστό GREEKDLL.EU βέβαια τώρα έχει γίνει GREEKDLL.GR
όποτε τσάμπα το μπλοκάρισμα...αν και την ΕΕΤΤ την συμφέρει όλο αυτό το θέμα γιατί παίρνει λεφτά τώρα που η γνωστή ιστοσελίδα απόκτησε .gr domain name 
όπως φυσικά και οι διάφοροι μεταπωλητές που αγοράζουν domain names οι ιστοσελίδες αυτές...

----------


## dimyok

Κριμα να κλεινουν greek tracker και να το μαθαινω τωρα γμτο  :Razz:  . Και το rarbg υποτιθεται εχουν "μπλοκαρει"

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Έχουμε και νεότερα. PDF
Πηγή: https://torrentfreak.com/greek-pirat...others-190405/

----------


## Zus

O παραλογισμός συνεχίζεται.

Μία επιτροπή που κινείται στα όρια δικτατορίας, μπλοκάρει κομμάτια του ιντερνετ χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό σε κανέναν και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα, είναι το απόλυτο μηδέν.

Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων, με ένα απλό search στο google τα πιο γνωστά ονόματα όσων η επιτροπή που ανέλαβε τον ρόλο δικαστή και εκτελεστή ταυτόχρονα, απαγόρευσε, τρέχουν κανονικά σε νέες διευθύνσεις.  :Wall: 

Αλήθεια αυτή την επιτροπή την πληρώνει ο ελληνικός λαός?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> O παραλογισμός συνεχίζεται.
> 
> Μία επιτροπή που κινείται στα όρια δικτατορίας, μπλοκάρει κομμάτια του ιντερνετ χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό σε κανέναν και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα, είναι το απόλυτο μηδέν.
> 
> Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων, με ένα απλό search στο google τα πιο γνωστά ονόματα όσων η επιτροπή που ανέλαβε τον ρόλο δικαστή και εκτελεστή ταυτόχρονα, απαγόρευσε, τρέχουν κανονικά σε νέες διευθύνσεις. 
> 
> Αλήθεια αυτή την επιτροπή την πληρώνει ο ελληνικός λαός?


Μάλλον

Όπως πληρώνει την ΕΠΟΕ , ΟΠΙ , την παλιά ΑΕΠΙ και πολλές άλλες επιτροπές ή οργανισμούς ή αρχές

----------


## sdikr

> O παραλογισμός συνεχίζεται.
> 
> Μία επιτροπή που κινείται στα όρια δικτατορίας, μπλοκάρει κομμάτια του ιντερνετ χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό σε κανέναν και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα, είναι το απόλυτο μηδέν.
> 
> Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων, με ένα απλό search στο google τα πιο γνωστά ονόματα όσων η επιτροπή που ανέλαβε τον ρόλο δικαστή και εκτελεστή ταυτόχρονα, απαγόρευσε, τρέχουν κανονικά σε νέες διευθύνσεις. 
> 
> Αλήθεια αυτή την επιτροπή την πληρώνει ο ελληνικός λαός?


Αλλού φωνάζεις γιατί ενα παρόχος δεν κόβει εταιρίες με το έτσι θέλω που έχουν πάρει νόμιμα άδεια,  εδώ σε πειράζει που μια ανεξάρτητη επιτροπή κόβει κάποιους που δεν έχουν πάρει άδεια απο το ελληνικό κράτος;

----------


## Zus

> Αλλού φωνάζεις γιατί ενα παρόχος δεν κόβει εταιρίες με το έτσι θέλω που έχουν πάρει νόμιμα άδεια,  εδώ σε πειράζει που μια ανεξάρτητη επιτροπή κόβει κάποιους που δεν έχουν πάρει άδεια απο το ελληνικό κράτος;


Αυτοί οι κάποιοι μου κλέβουν λεφτά από τους λογαριασμούς, όπως κάνουν τα 5ψηφια χέρι-χέρι με την cosmote για να ζητήσω να τους κόψουν?

Ποια είναι αυτή η άδεια που αναφέρεσαι?  :What..?:

----------


## eyw

> ... Ποια είναι αυτή η άδεια που αναφέρεσαι?


Κάπου κάτι θα έχουν στα ψιλά γράμματα ή δεν θα χρειάζεται άδεια διότι ήδη θα περιλαμβάνεται στα T&C της αρχικής σύμβασης ή σε κάποια από τις τροποποίησεις της.
Τα 5ψήφια είναι φίλοι μας.
Επίσης είναι και ελευθερία του λόγου και δημοκρατία και ofc νόμιμα. Από την ΕΕΤΤ και άλλους.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτοί οι κάποιοι μου κλέβουν λεφτά από τους λογαριασμούς, όπως κάνουν τα 5ψηφια χέρι-χέρι με την cosmote για να ζητήσω να τους κόψουν?
> 
> Ποια είναι αυτή η άδεια που αναφέρεσαι?


Και αυτοί κλέβουν απο κάποια άλλη τσέπη,  απλα δεν είναι η δικιά σου και για αυτό δεν σε πειράζει  :Wink:  
Δεν έχουν πάρει άδεια απο το Ελληνικό κράτος,  αν είχανε πάρει θα τους κόβανε άμεσα απο το  www.gr,  αυτοί το κάνουν όπως πχ το κάνουν αυτοί απο την Βουλγαρία, σαν αυτούς που ζητάει ο eyw  να τους κόψουν χωρίς επιτροπές, χωρίς τίποτα.  Εδώ όμως τον πειράζει που κάποιος μπορεί να κόψει κάποιον έτσι απλά.

----------


## dimyok

Πως θα κοψουν οι αεπιδες cloudflare και ολα τα παγκοσμια torrentsite δε μας λενε ...  Δεν ειναι σα τα κακομοιρα greek που τους στελνουν εισαγγελεις και φαρισεους . Btw το Ellinomania ειναι με προσκληση ; Αν εχει καποιος ας στειλει ετσι απο αντιδραση να παμε .
Μαθαμε οτι η GRAMMO ειναι και μη κερδοσκοπικη ΜΚΟ δηλαδη ; :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πως θα κοψουν οι αεπιδες cloudflare και ολα τα παγκοσμια torrentsite δε μας λενε ...  Δεν ειναι σα τα κακομοιρα greek που τους στελνουν εισαγγελεις και φαρισεους . Btw το Ellinomania ειναι με προσκληση ; Αν εχει καποιος ας στειλει ετσι απο αντιδραση να παμε .
> Μαθαμε οτι η GRAMMO ειναι και μη κερδοσκοπικη ΜΚΟ δηλαδη ;


μια μέθοδος αντίδρασης για εμένα πάντως (την οποία εφαρμόζω)

είναι να σταματήσουμε να αγοράζουμε προιόντα αυτών που συμμετέχουν στην GRAMMO/ΕΠΟΕ/ΟΠΙ/κτλ...

προτιμώ να πληρώνω συνδρομή στο NETFLIX ή στο AMAZON ή σε ότι νέο βγει

παρά σε αυτούς...δεν δίνω χρήματα ούτε για το COSMOTE TV ούτε για το VODAFONE TV ούτε για το WIND TV (VISION) ούτε στην NOVA.

Γνωριμία με την GRAMMO
GEA(GRAMMO-ΕΡΑΤΩ-ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ)

ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΧΟΙ GRAMMO 

Η παρούσα κατάσταση παρουσιάζει τους καταγεγραμμένους δικαιούχους του Grammo.
http://grammo.gr/corporate/wp-conten...%CE%B9_new.pdf

----------


## globalnoise

> Και αυτοί κλέβουν απο κάποια άλλη τσέπη,  απλα δεν είναι η δικιά σου και για αυτό δεν σε πειράζει  
> Δεν έχουν πάρει άδεια απο το Ελληνικό κράτος,  αν είχανε πάρει θα τους κόβανε άμεσα απο το  www.gr,  αυτοί το κάνουν όπως πχ το κάνουν αυτοί απο την Βουλγαρία, σαν αυτούς που ζητάει ο eyw  να τους κόψουν χωρίς επιτροπές, χωρίς τίποτα.  Εδώ όμως τον πειράζει που κάποιος μπορεί να κόψει κάποιον έτσι απλά.


Μην τους το χαλάς, δεν θα έχουν με τι να ασχοληθούν μετά

----------


## eyw

I am quoted out of context και σε ποστ τρίτου αλλά ok.


> ... *σαν αυτούς που ζητάει ο eyw* να τους κόψουν χωρίς επιτροπές, χωρίς τίποτα. ...


ναι, άμα σε πιάνουν με το χέρι στην τσέπη αλλουνού να σε κόβουν, αυτόφωρο λέγεται.
Πας στο κρατητήριο μόνον με χειροπέδες και χωρίς επιτροπές. Για την περίπτωση Zus μπορεί να είναι απάτη ή ανθρώπινο λάθος. Δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ.





> Μην τους το χαλάς, δεν θα έχουν με τι να ασχοληθούν μετά


να με διαβάζεις, να το μετά:  Νέα απαίτηση για μπλοκάρισμα torrent sites, στην Ελλάδα #126 .

----------


## Zer0c00L

κάποιοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει πόσο επικίνδυνη είναι αυτή η επιτροπή με αυτές τις εξουσίες
πιθανόν γιατί δεν ανήκουν στους χρήστες που "κατεβάζουν" είτε νόμιμο είτε παράνομο υλικό (γιατί στις ιστοσελίδες τουλάχιστον στις ξένες που μπλοκάρανε δεν υπάρχει μόνο παράνομο υλικό αλλά και νόμιμο) αλλά αυτό είναι ψιλά γράμματα...
δεν πειράζει όμως αυτή η επιτροπή σε λίγο θα δείξει το πραγματικό της πρόσωπο και θα αρχίσει να μπλοκάρει/κλείνει ιστοσελίδες σαν το ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr , Myphone.gr ... κτλ 
για δικούς της λόγους τότε θέλω να δω τι θα λέτε και μην ανησυχείτε έρχεται αυτή η στιγμή που θα το κάνει...κοντοζυγώνει
και να δούμε τότε τι θα κάνουν τα δικαστήρια που λένε κάποιοι για προσφυγή...

----------


## sdikr

> κάποιοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει πόσο επικίνδυνη είναι αυτή η επιτροπή με αυτές τις εξουσίες
> πιθανόν γιατί δεν ανήκουν στους χρήστες που "κατεβάζουν" είτε νόμιμο είτε παράνομο υλικό (γιατί στις ιστοσελίδες τουλάχιστον στις ξένες που μπλοκάρανε δεν υπάρχει μόνο παράνομο υλικό αλλά και νόμιμο) αλλά αυτό είναι ψιλά γράμματα...
> δεν πειράζει όμως αυτή η επιτροπή σε λίγο θα δείξει το πραγματικό της πρόσωπο και θα αρχίσει να μπλοκάρει/κλείνει ιστοσελίδες σαν το ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr , Myphone.gr ... κτλ 
> για δικούς της λόγους τότε θέλω να δω τι θα λέτε και μην ανησυχείτε έρχεται αυτή η στιγμή που θα το κάνει...κοντοζυγώνει
> και να δούμε τότε τι θα κάνουν τα δικαστήρια που λένε κάποιοι για προσφυγή...


Αυτές οι σελίδες που έκοψε είχανε/έχουν *παράνομο υλικό*,  δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι άλλο.

Το λες ξανά και ξανά το ότι θα κόψουνε σελίδες όπως το adslgr.com, myphone.gr    έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό  καθώς κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.

Δοκίμασε αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις εσύ κάτι παράνομο εδώ στο adslgr.com να δεις τι θα γίνει  :Wink:

----------


## Manvol

> Αυτές οι σελίδες που έκοψε είχανε/έχουν *παράνομο υλικό*,  δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Το λες ξανά και ξανά το ότι θα κόψουνε σελίδες όπως το adslgr.com, myphone.gr    έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό  καθώς κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.
> 
> Δοκίμασε αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις εσύ κάτι παράνομο εδώ στο adslgr.com να δεις τι θα γίνει


Το τεράστιο εύρος αρμοδιοτήτων και δράσης που δίνει η σχετική νομοθεσία στη συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή είναι το λίγοτερο επικίνδυνο. 

Δυσκολεύομαι να δεχθώ πως κάποιος είναι αρκετά αφελής για να πιστεύει πως κάποια sites θα είναι πάντα στο απυρόβλητο επειδή είναι "καθαρά". 

Μια τροπολογία δρόμος είναι το άμεσο κόψιμο σελίδων για λόγους άσχετους από την πειρατεία και τα συναφή φληναφήματα. Το τι είναι καθαρό και τι όχι, θα το ορίζουν αυτοί, όχι εμείς.

Εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για την κλασική λογική "αφού είναι μακριά από το σπίτι μου..."

Αυτά που λέει ο Zer0C00L δεν είναι απλώς ρεαλιστικά ως σενάριο - είναι και το λογικό επόμενο βήμα για την ενίσχυση της λειτουργίας και ανεξαρτησίας τέτοιου είδους επιτροπών.

----------


## sdikr

> Το τεράστιο εύρος αρμοδιοτήτων και δράσης που δίνει η σχετική νομοθεσία στη συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή είναι το λίγοτερο επικίνδυνο. 
> 
> Δυσκολεύομαι να δεχθώ πως κάποιος είναι αρκετά αφελής για να πιστεύει πως κάποια sites θα είναι πάντα στο απυρόβλητο επειδή είναι "καθαρά". 
> 
> Μια τροπολογία δρόμος είναι το άμεσο κόψιμο σελίδων για λόγους άσχετους από την πειρατεία και τα συναφή φληναφήματα. Το τι είναι καθαρό και τι όχι, θα το ορίζουν αυτοί, όχι εμείς.
> 
> Εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για την κλασική λογική "αφού είναι μακριά από το σπίτι μου..."
> 
> Αυτά που λέει ο Zer0C00L δεν είναι απλώς ρεαλιστικά ως σενάριο - είναι και το λογικό επόμενο βήμα για την ενίσχυση της λειτουργίας και ανεξαρτησίας τέτοιου είδους επιτροπών.


Το αμέσως επόμενο θα είναι να μας βάλουν και τσιπάκι στο μέτωπο για να έχουν καλύτερο έλεγχό; 

Είναι μια επιτροπή που έχει συγκεκριμένες δυνατότητες,  μπορεί να κόψει σελίδες που διαθέτουν παράνομο υλικό και αυτό κάνει,  μπορεί να κάνει και λάθος, όποτε μετά αυτός που τον κόψανε τους πάει στα δικαστήρια και όπως λέει μια ψύχη εδώ στο φόρουμ μετά θα τον πληρώνουν να κάθεται.

Εντάξει μιλάμε για το TPB,  δεν υπάρχει δάχτυλο ή παπαρούνα για να κρυφτούμε απο πίσω τους όταν λέμε οτι δεν είναι παράνομα. 

Δεν χρειάζεται τροπολογίες,  υπάρχουν και σήμερα λόγοι για να κόψουν πρόσβαση σε σελίδες,  μπορεί να είναι για τρομοκρατία, μπορεί να είναι για παιδική πορνογραφία, μπορεί να είναι εξύβριση θρησκείας, άπλα ένας εισαγγελέας μακρυά είναι.

----------


## Zus

> Δεν χρειάζεται τροπολογίες,  υπάρχουν και σήμερα λόγοι για να κόψουν πρόσβαση σε σελίδες,  μπορεί να είναι για τρομοκρατία, μπορεί να είναι για παιδική πορνογραφία, μπορεί να είναι εξύβριση θρησκείας, άπλα ένας εισαγγελέας μακρυά είναι.


Μπορεί αυτή η επιτροπή να πάει στον εισαγγελέα και μετά το πράγμα, να ακολουθήσει τον δρόμο του σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις του.




> -Κοιτάχτε κύριε εισαγγελέα, αυτό το site διατρηρεί ή δείχνει αρχεία τόρρεντ/magnet. Διαβάσαμε ότι είναι παράνομο και θέλουμε να κατέβει.


Ύστερα ας πάνε κατά τα μέρη που βρίσκεται ο σέρβερ(τον τρόπο να τον βρουν) και να εξηγήσουν στα εκεί δικαστήρια πως, το να διατηρείς αρχεία τόρρεντ/magnet ή να δείχνεις σε αυτά, είναι κάτι παράνομο και θέλουν να σταματήσει. Αν δεχτούν τους ισχυρισμούς και δεν τους πετάξουν με τις κλωτσιές, ας μιλήσουν οι αποφάσεις. Ότι ακριβώς έγινε και με το piratebay. Δηλαδή τόσο χαζοί ήταν που έτρεχαν χρόνια στα δικαστήρια για να τους κλείσουν ενώ οι δικοί μας οι έξυπνοι




> -Κλείνω την πρόσβαση επειδή μπορώ και γουστάρω.


Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι πως, την κουτοπονηριά με το πραξικοπηματικό - κλείνω ότι γουστάρω - την αρνήθηκαν ήδη κάποιοι ευρωπαίοι δικαστές, αν θυμάμαι καλά στην Ελβετία. Κάτι θα ξέρουν παραπάνω αυτοί από την επιτροπή μας. 

Και δεν το θεωρώ ιδανικό να κόβεται ότι δεν αρέσει στην επιτροπή και αν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα να πάει στα δικαστήρια για να αναιρεθεί. Είναι ένοχος δηλαδή πριν αποδειχθεί? Ξαφνικά το βάρος πέφτει στο θύμα να αποδείξει την αθωότητά του? Ας τους τρέξουν στα δικαστήρια, ας αποδείξουν ότι το να χοστάρεις τόρρεντ αρχεία είναι παράνομο, ας το πει και το δικαστήριο και ας πάνε στο καλό και να γυρίσουν οι δικοί μας νικητές.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Μπορεί αυτή η επιτροπή να πάει στον εισαγγελέα και μετά το πράγμα, να ακολουθήσει τον δρόμο του σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις του.
> 
> 
> 
> Ύστερα ας πάνε κατά τα μέρη που βρίσκεται ο σέρβερ(τον τρόπο να τον βρουν) και να εξηγήσουν στα εκεί δικαστήρια πως, το να διατηρείς αρχεία τόρρεντ/magnet ή να δείχνεις σε αυτά, είναι κάτι παράνομο και θέλουν να σταματήσει. Αν δεχτούν τους ισχυρισμούς και δεν τους πετάξουν με τις κλωτσιές, ας μιλήσουν οι αποφάσεις. Ότι ακριβώς έγινε και με το piratebay. Δηλαδή τόσο χαζοί ήταν που έτρεχαν χρόνια στα δικαστήρια για να τους κλείσουν ενώ οι δικοί μας οι έξυπνοι
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι πως, την κουτοπονηριά με το πραξικοπηματικό - κλείνω ότι γουστάρω - την αρνήθηκαν ήδη κάποιοι ευρωπαίοι δικαστές, αν θυμάμαι καλά στην Ελβετία. Κάτι θα ξέρουν παραπάνω αυτοί από την επιτροπή μας. 
> ...


Η επιτροπή δεν έκλεισε κανένα site (πως θα μπορούσε άλλωστε σε αλλοδαπα domain) ...την πρόσβαση από ελληνικούς ISP  διακόπτουν. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν είναι -καθολου- το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## eyw

Zus, πιάνεσαι από λεπτομέρειες, εδώ έρχεται τραίνο επάνω μας.



> ... Είναι ένοχος δηλαδή πριν αποδειχθεί*?* Ξαφνικά το βάρος πέφτει στο θύμα να αποδείξει την αθωότητά του*?* Ας τους *τρέξουν στα δικαστήρια*, ας αποδείξουν ότι το να χοστάρεις τόρρεντ αρχεία είναι παράνομο, ας το πει και το δικαστήριο και ας πάνε στο καλό και να γυρίσουν οι δικοί μας νικητές.


ναι.
ναι.
Τα δικαστήρια παίρνουν χρόνο, θέλουμε quick fix.
Μέσα στο 19, είτε με τους τωρινούς είτε με τους επόμενους, τα τορρεντ θα είναι εξ'ορισμού παράνομο και κακούργημα.

Του χρόνου τέτοιες συζητήσεις που κάνουμε τώρα θα είναι και αυτές εξ ορισμού παράνομες και αν εξακολουθήσουν να γίνονται το adslgr θα κατηγορείται για υπόθαλψη εγκληματικών ενεργειών και όλοι εμείς θα είμαστε ηθικοί αυτουργοί.
Θα χρειαστεί να σβηστούν πολλά από το site για να μην το σβήσουν με το καλημέρα οι διάφοροι ΑΕΠΙδες και ΕΔΠΠΙδες και λοιποί απατεώνες και βδέλλες.

Θα μπορούμε να συζητάμε ελεύθερα μόνον για φωτάκια στο mainboard, ποιά αναβοσβήνουν καλύτερα και πως κάνουμε overclocking σε mousepad.
Ολα τα υπόλοιπα forbidden, τα φίλτρα θα κάνουν καλή δουλειά.
Τα χειρότερα έρχονται, σκεφτείτε κάτι.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορεί αυτή η επιτροπή να πάει στον εισαγγελέα και μετά το πράγμα, να ακολουθήσει τον δρόμο του σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις του.
> 
> 
> 
> Ύστερα ας πάνε κατά τα μέρη που βρίσκεται ο σέρβερ(τον τρόπο να τον βρουν) και να εξηγήσουν στα εκεί δικαστήρια πως, το να διατηρείς αρχεία τόρρεντ/magnet ή να δείχνεις σε αυτά, είναι κάτι παράνομο και θέλουν να σταματήσει. Αν δεχτούν τους ισχυρισμούς και δεν τους πετάξουν με τις κλωτσιές, ας μιλήσουν οι αποφάσεις. Ότι ακριβώς έγινε και με το piratebay. Δηλαδή τόσο χαζοί ήταν που έτρεχαν χρόνια στα δικαστήρια για να τους κλείσουν ενώ οι δικοί μας οι έξυπνοι
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι πως, την κουτοπονηριά με το πραξικοπηματικό - κλείνω ότι γουστάρω - την αρνήθηκαν ήδη κάποιοι ευρωπαίοι δικαστές, αν θυμάμαι καλά στην Ελβετία. Κάτι θα ξέρουν παραπάνω αυτοί από την επιτροπή μας. 
> ...


Εσυ σε άλλο σημείο θέλεις πάροχος, ούτε καν επιτροπή να μπορεί να κόβει την πρόσβαση,  εδώ δεν σου αρέσει.

Το κλασικό επιχείρημα του δεν έχω αρχεία αλλά λινκ δεν πιάνει,  θα έπιανε αν κατεβάζανε τα λινκ όταν τους ενημερώνανε, απο την στιγμή που δεν το κάνουν τότε είναι παράνομοι, το ξέρουν οτι είναι, υπερηφανεύονται μάλιστα πως είναι και πως τους έχουν γραμμένους όταν τους στέλνουν επιστολές για να κατεβάσουν λινκς  :Wink: 
Κάπως έτσι φτάσαμε στις επιτροπές κλπ

----------


## xhaos

> Αυτές οι σελίδες που έκοψε είχανε/έχουν *παράνομο υλικό*,  δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Το λες ξανά και ξανά το ότι θα κόψουνε σελίδες όπως το adslgr.com, myphone.gr    έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό  καθώς κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.
> 
> Δοκίμασε αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις εσύ κάτι παράνομο εδώ στο adslgr.com να δεις τι θα γίνει


Δεν έχει  meme? Εχει. Σύμφωνα με την Ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία είναι παράνομα. Σε 6 μήνες που θα περάσει η σχετική νομοθεσία, τι θα γίνει? Το ίδιο και με τα avatar.

----------


## Manvol

> Το αμέσως επόμενο θα είναι να μας βάλουν και τσιπάκι στο μέτωπο για να έχουν καλύτερο έλεγχό; 
> 
> Είναι μια επιτροπή που έχει συγκεκριμένες δυνατότητες,  μπορεί να κόψει σελίδες που διαθέτουν παράνομο υλικό και αυτό κάνει,  μπορεί να κάνει και λάθος, όποτε μετά αυτός που τον κόψανε τους πάει στα δικαστήρια και όπως λέει μια ψύχη εδώ στο φόρουμ μετά θα τον πληρώνουν να κάθεται.
> 
> Εντάξει μιλάμε για το TPB,  δεν υπάρχει δάχτυλο ή παπαρούνα για να κρυφτούμε απο πίσω τους όταν λέμε οτι δεν είναι παράνομα. 
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται τροπολογίες,  υπάρχουν και σήμερα λόγοι για να κόψουν πρόσβαση σε σελίδες,  μπορεί να είναι για τρομοκρατία, μπορεί να είναι για παιδική πορνογραφία, μπορεί να είναι εξύβριση θρησκείας, άπλα ένας εισαγγελέας μακρυά είναι.


H παρέμβαση εισαγγελέα (και η ισχύς που η ιδιότητα του εισαγγελέα κατέχει) είναι νομοθετημένη και αποτελεί τμήμα της δικαστικής εξουσίας.

Το να την εξισώνεις με την επιτροπή συμφερόντων ενός lobby είναι μεγάλο σφάλμα. Ακριβώς επειδή μπορεί να κάνει λάθη (ηθελημένα ή μη) - όντας ταυτόχρονα αναρμόδια καθότι δεν αποτελεί τμήμα καμίας εξουσίας του δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος, είναι επικίνδυνη. 

Καταστρατηγείται το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας και το δικαστήριο...πουθενά. Πρέπει να καταφύγει ο θιγόμενος! Απίστευτα πράγματα - και πρέπει να τα δεχόμαστε αδιαμαρτύρητα, για να μην "κρυβόμαστε" πίσω από δάχτυλα και λουλούδια.

Η ουσία είναι πως torrents ή μη, links, hosting, κλπ θα έπρεπε να συζητηθούν στην αίθουσα ενός δικαστηρίου, αφού κινηθούν οι σχετικές διαδικασίες (εισαγγελέας, μήνυσεις). Εκεί θα φανεί ποιος έχει επαρκή αποδεικτικά στοιχεία και ποιος όχι.

Η αδυναμία να κυνηγήσουν ένα site (για οποιοδήποτε λόγο) ελέω έδρας σε άλλο κράτος, γίνεται δικαιολογία για αυταρχικές πρακτικές στο δικό μας κράτος, οι οποίες βαφτίζονται δημοκρατικές.

----------


## stefanos1999

Κάποιοι τα έχετε λιγο μπερδέψει, ο παθών καταφεύγει στα δικαστήρια για την αδικία/ζημιά κτλ που έπαθε και αντίστοιχα μετα ο δικαστής αποφασίζει ΑΝ α) υπήρξε άδικη πράξη β) πως θα ρυθμιστεί η αποκατάσταση της.

----------


## sdikr

> H παρέμβαση εισαγγελέα (και η ισχύς που η ιδιότητα του εισαγγελέα κατέχει) είναι νομοθετημένη και αποτελεί τμήμα της δικαστικής εξουσίας.
> 
> Το να την εξισώνεις με την επιτροπή συμφερόντων ενός lobby είναι μεγάλο σφάλμα. Ακριβώς επειδή μπορεί να κάνει λάθη (ηθελημένα ή μη) - όντας ταυτόχρονα αναρμόδια καθότι δεν αποτελεί τμήμα καμίας εξουσίας του δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος, είναι επικίνδυνη. 
> 
> Καταστρατηγείται το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας και το δικαστήριο...πουθενά. Πρέπει να καταφύγει ο θιγόμενος! Απίστευτα πράγματα - και πρέπει να τα δεχόμαστε αδιαμαρτύρητα, για να μην "κρυβόμαστε" πίσω από δάχτυλα και λουλούδια.
> 
> Η ουσία είναι πως torrents ή μη, links, hosting, κλπ θα έπρεπε να συζητηθούν στην αίθουσα ενός δικαστηρίου, αφού κινηθούν οι σχετικές διαδικασίες (εισαγγελέας, μήνυσεις). Εκεί θα φανεί ποιος έχει επαρκή αποδεικτικά στοιχεία και ποιος όχι.
> 
> Η αδυναμία να κυνηγήσουν ένα site (για οποιοδήποτε λόγο) ελέω έδρας σε άλλο κράτος, γίνεται δικαιολογία για αυταρχικές πρακτικές στο δικό μας κράτος, οι οποίες βαφτίζονται δημοκρατικές.


Και η για την επιτροπή υπάρχει η σχετική νομοθεσία  
https://opi.gr/edppi/nomothesia

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν έχει  meme? Εχει. Σύμφωνα με την Ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία είναι παράνομα. Σε 6 μήνες που θα περάσει η σχετική νομοθεσία, τι θα γίνει? Το ίδιο και με τα avatar.


Οχι σύμφωνα με την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία τα meme  που γίνονται χρήση απο ιδιώτες δεν είναι παράνομα και δεν τα επηρεάζει το copyright.

Για ότι άλλο κριθεί πως είναι παράνομο σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία θα γίνει αφαίρεση του, όπως για παράδειγμα δεν επιτρέπεται αυτή την στιγμή να ανεβάσεις πχ μια ταινία ή ενα σπασμένο πρόγραμμα εδώ.

----------


## Manvol

> Κάποιοι τα έχετε λιγο μπερδέψει, ο παθών καταφεύγει στα δικαστήρια για την αδικία/ζημιά κτλ που έπαθε και αντίστοιχα μετα ο δικαστής αποφασίζει ΑΝ α) υπήρξε άδικη πράξη β) πως θα ρυθμιστεί η αποκατάσταση της.


Aκριβώς. 

Εδώ όμως έχουμε ένα εξωδικαστικό όργανο (την επιτροπή των lobby) που σε ρόλο σουλτάνου αποφασίζει και λογοκρίνει. 

Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να κάνουν οι θιγόμενοι (κάτοχοι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων), θα ήταν να προσφύγουν στα δικαστήρια και εκεί (μόνο εκεί) θα μπορούσε να αποφασιστεί η αδικοπραξία και η αποκατάσταση.

Με αυτή την επιτροπή παρακάμπτεται όλη η δικαστική διαδικασία και πρέπει οι λογοκρινόμενοι να διεκδικήσουν το δίκαιο τους απέναντι στις αυθαίρετες αποφάσεις μια επιτροπής συμφερόντων.

Ελευθερία λόγου a la carte δηλαδή και μόνο με δικαστική διεκδίκηση. Κι αν σε κρίνει ένοχο χωρίς τεκμήρια η (κάθε) επιτροπή θα πρέπει να τρέχεις να αποδεικνύεις κάθε φορά πως δεν είσαι ελέφαντας.

----------


## sdikr

> Aκριβώς. 
> 
> Εδώ όμως έχουμε ένα εξωδικαστικό όργανο (την επιτροπή των lobby) που σε ρόλο Σουλτάνου αποφασίζει και λογοκρίνει. 
> 
> Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να κάνουν οι θιγόμενοι (κάτοχοι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων) θα ήταν να προσφύγουν στα δικαστήρια και εκεί (μόνο εκεί) θα μπορούσε να αποφασιστεί η αδικοπραξία και η αποκατάσταση.
> 
> Με αυτή την επιτροπή παρακάμπτεται όλη η δικαστική διαδικασία και πρέπει οι λογοκρινόμενοι να διεκδικήσουν το δίκαιο τους απέναντι στις αυθαίρετες αποφάσεις μια επιτροπής συμφερόντων.
> 
> Ελευθερία λόγου a la carte δηλαδή και μόνο με δικαστική διεκδίκηση. Κι αν σε κρίνει ένοχο χωρίς τεκμήρια η (κάθε) επιτροπή θα πρέπει να τρέχεις να αποδεικνύεις κάθε φορά πως δεν είσαι ελέφαντας.


Δεν χρειάζεται πολλά,  φτάνει μόνο κάποιος να τους πάει στα δικαστήρια και να αθωωθεί πανηγυρικά και να ζητήσει και τα περι ηθικής βλάβης,  μετά μόνο με τον θόρυβο που θα γίνει στα σοσιαλ μεντια, θα αλλάξουν τους όρους
Απο όσο όμως βλέπουμε το μόνο που ενδιαφέρει αυτους που κάνανε block είναι να επιλέξουν άλλα domain name, γιατί άραγε;

----------


## stefanos1999

> Με αυτή την επιτροπή παρακάμπτεται όλη η δικαστική διαδικασία και πρέπει οι λογοκρινόμενοι να διεκδικήσουν το δίκαιο τους απέναντι στις αυθαίρετες αποφάσεις μια επιτροπής συμφερόντων.


Από πού προκύπτει; Απολύτως τίποτε δεν παρακάμπτεται, κανείς δεν τους (sites) στερεί το δικαίωμα να προσφυγουν δικαστικα .
Πόσοι θα το κάνουν στην Ελλάδα; Προσωπική εκτίμηση: Ο ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ

----------


## Zus

Ελβετία: ο πάροχος δεν μπορεί να υποχρεωθεί να μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση σε sites που παραβιάζουν το copyright

 :Whistle:

----------


## xhaos

> Ελβετία: ο πάροχος δεν μπορεί να υποχρεωθεί να μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση σε sites που παραβιάζουν το copyright


έλα τώρα με την κάθε μπανανιά.

----------


## sdikr

> Ελβετία: ο πάροχος δεν μπορεί να υποχρεωθεί να μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση σε sites που παραβιάζουν το copyright


Μόνο που εδώ δεν είμαστε Ελβετία και ευτυχώς δεν είμαστε ούτε κάποια χώρα της Μέσης ανατολής που έχουν διαφορετικές τιμωρίες για κλοπές ή άλλα πράγματα.

Λογικά στην Ελβετία θα βρούνε κάποιον άλλον τρόπο,   δεν λέει πως δεν είναι παράνομο, λέει οτι δεν μπορούν να αναγκάσουν τον πάροχο να το μπλοκάρει με δικα  του μέσα  :Wink:

----------


## anon

> Μόνο που εδώ δεν είμαστε Ελβετία και ευτυχώς δεν είμαστε ούτε κάποια χώρα της Μέσης ανατολής που έχουν διαφορετικές τιμωρίες για κλοπές ή άλλα πράγματα.
> 
> Λογικά στην Ελβετία θα βρούνε κάποιον άλλον τρόπο,   δεν λέει πως δεν είναι παράνομο, λέει οτι δεν μπορούν να αναγκάσουν τον πάροχο να το μπλοκάρει με δικα  του μέσα


Και αυτό είναι το σωστό.

----------


## Zus

> Μόνο που εδώ δεν είμαστε Ελβετία και ευτυχώς δεν είμαστε ούτε κάποια χώρα της Μέσης ανατολής που έχουν διαφορετικές τιμωρίες για κλοπές ή άλλα πράγματα.
> 
> Λογικά στην Ελβετία θα βρούνε κάποιον άλλον τρόπο,   δεν λέει πως δεν είναι παράνομο, λέει οτι δεν μπορούν να αναγκάσουν τον πάροχο να το μπλοκάρει με δικα  του μέσα


Ναι δεν είμαστε κουτοί σαν αυτούς, είμαστε έξυπνοι, πάντα είμασταν οι εξυπνότεροι σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Δικαστήρια κι αηδίες. Μια επιτροπή χρειάζεται, που να μπορεί και να γουστάρει να απαγορεύει την πρόσβαση.

Ίσως και να βρουν ίσως όχι. Αλλά τον συγκεκριμένο που τον δοκίμασαν, έφαγαν πόρτα από τα δικαστήρια. Εδώ τα κάναμε προσπέραση από δεξιά. Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα.

Ας αφήσουμε το γεγονός πως σε μία Χ χώρα μπορεί να μην είναι παράνομο να χοστάρεις τορρεντ αρχεία και κάποια site, μπορεί να δουλεύουν 100% νόμιμα όσο και να σας χαλάει. Εδώ θέλετε τσεκούρι χωρίς πολλά πολλά και όποιος έχει πρόβλημα ας μας σύρει στα δικαστήρια. Ανήκουστα πράγματα.

Και εμένα με χαλάει που κάποιοι καρχαρίες στέλνουν τα λεφτά σε οικονομικούς παραδείσους και πληρώνουν λιγότερους φόρους από τον καστανά στην θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά και μόνο που το αναφέρουμε, μας πετάτε την ταμπέλα του νόμιμου στα γκουτσι-πιτσι αιλαντς.

- - - Updated - - -




> έλα τώρα με την κάθε μπανανιά.


Δικό σου  :Laughing:

----------


## Manvol

> Από πού προκύπτει; Απολύτως τίποτε δεν παρακάμπτεται, κανείς δεν τους (sites) στερεί το δικαίωμα να προσφυγουν δικαστικα .
> Πόσοι θα το κάνουν στην Ελλάδα; Προσωπική εκτίμηση: Ο ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ


Πάμε ξανά: προκύπτει από το ότι μια επιτροπή ομάδας συμφερόντων (κοινώς lobby), δικαιοδοτείται να παρακάμπτει τα δικαστήρια και να αποφασίζει ποιους θα λογοκρίνει - χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό. 

Το βάρος της απόδειξης της αδικοπραξίας θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται στους ώμους της ομάδας συμφερόντων που θεωρεί πως ζημιώνεται κι όχι σε αυτούς που η εκάστοτε επιτροπή με δικά της κριτήρια στοχοποιεί.

----------


## stelios4711

> Κάποιοι τα έχετε λιγο μπερδέψει, ο παθών καταφεύγει στα δικαστήρια για την αδικία/ζημιά κτλ που έπαθε και αντίστοιχα μετα ο δικαστής αποφασίζει ΑΝ α) υπήρξε άδικη πράξη β) πως θα ρυθμιστεί η αποκατάσταση της.


Κάποιος σίγουρα τα έχει μπερδέψει.
ο "παθών" σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι οι εταιρίες με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Αυτές θεωρούν ότι ζημιώνονται γιαυτό θέλουν να κλείσουν οι σελίδες. 
Άρα σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου λεγόμενα αυτές πρέπει να καταφύγουν στο δικαστή και αυτός με τη σειρά του να αποφασίσει ΑΝ α) υπήρξε άδικη πράξη β) πως θα ρυθμιστεί η αποκατάσταση της.
Εδώ όπως βλέπεις δεν ακολουθείτε αυτή η διαδικασία. Έχουμε αυτοδικία κάτι που επίσης απαγορεύεται στις ευνομούμενες κοινωνίες. Αν ο καθένας που νόμιζε ότι αδικείται αποφάσιζε να πάρει το νόμο στα χέρια του θα είχαμε ακόμη βεντέτες και λιντσαρίσματα.

----------


## Manvol

> Δεν χρειάζεται πολλά,  φτάνει μόνο κάποιος να τους πάει στα δικαστήρια και να αθωωθεί πανηγυρικά και να ζητήσει και τα περι ηθικής βλάβης,  μετά μόνο με τον θόρυβο που θα γίνει στα σοσιαλ μεντια, θα αλλάξουν τους όρους
> Απο όσο όμως βλέπουμε το μόνο που ενδιαφέρει αυτους που κάνανε block είναι να επιλέξουν άλλα domain name, γιατί άραγε;


Απλοποιείς υπερβολικά την διαδικασία που χρειάζεται να ακολουθήσει ένας λογοκριμένος ιδιώτης για να βρει το δίκιο του.

Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτή η σειρά των διαδικασιών. Αν το lobby θεωρεί πως πλήττονται τα μέλη του, ας προσφύγει δικαστικά. Οι υπερεξουσίες για την αστυνόμευση και καταστολή στο internet από "επιτροπές", χωρίς να ΠΡΟΗΓΗΘΟΥΝ δικαστικές αποφάσεις, είναι σίγουρη οδός για αυταρχικές μεθόδους λογοκρισίας και καταστολής πέρα από θέματα πειρατείας, κλπ.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Το βάρος της απόδειξης της αδικοπραξίας θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται στους ώμους της ομάδας συμφερόντων που θεωρεί πως ζημιώνεται κι όχι σε αυτούς που η εκάστοτε επιτροπή με δικά της κριτήρια στοχοποιεί.


Πάμε πάλι (που λες κ εσύ): στην ελληνική δικαιοσύνη και σε όλες τις βαθμίδες  των πολιτικων ,ποινικων , διοικητικων και στρατιωτικων δικαστηρίων το βάρος της απόδειξης το έχει ο καταγγελων/εγκαλων/μηνυτής κτλ
Ζητας δλδ εξαίρεση/ ειδική μεταχείριση -αν κατάλαβα καλά- για την υπόθεση που σε ενδιαφέρει;

----------


## stelios4711

> Πάμε πάλι (που λες κ εσύ): στην ελληνική δικαιοσύνη και σε όλες τις βαθμίδες  των πολιτικων ,ποινικων , διοικητικων και στρατιωτικων δικαστηρίων το βάρος της απόδειξης το έχει ο καταγγελων/εγκαλων/μηνυτής κτλ
> Ζητας δλδ εξαίρεση/ ειδική μεταχείριση -αν κατάλαβα καλά- για την υπόθεση που σε ενδιαφέρει;


Πρέπει δηλαδή όπως πολύ σωστά το θέτεις να αποδείξουν πρώτα σε δικαστήριο οι εταιρίες ότι ζημιώνονται σωστά;

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι δεν είμαστε κουτοί σαν αυτούς, είμαστε έξυπνοι, πάντα είμασταν οι εξυπνότεροι σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Δικαστήρια κι αηδίες. Μια επιτροπή χρειάζεται, που να μπορεί και να γουστάρει να απαγορεύει την πρόσβαση.
> 
> Ίσως και να βρουν ίσως όχι. Αλλά τον συγκεκριμένο που τον δοκίμασαν, έφαγαν πόρτα από τα δικαστήρια. Εδώ τα κάναμε προσπέραση από δεξιά. Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα.


Οι *πάροχοι πήγανε στα δικαστήρια* και είπανε πως δεν είναι υποχρέωση τους να μπλοκάρουν,  δεν πήγε το TPB  και βγήκε απόφαση πως δεν πρέπει να το μπλοκάρουνε.





> Ας αφήσουμε το γεγονός πως σε μία Χ χώρα μπορεί να μην είναι παράνομο να χοστάρεις τορρεντ αρχεία και κάποια site, μπορεί να δουλεύουν 100% νόμιμα όσο και να σας χαλάει. Εδώ θέλετε τσεκούρι χωρίς πολλά πολλά και όποιος έχει πρόβλημα ας μας σύρει στα δικαστήρια. Ανήκουστα πράγματα.


Εσυ σε άλλο νήμα θέλεις μπλοκάρισμα χωρίς επιτροπές κλπ,  τελικά τι θέλεις;

----------


## stefanos1999

> Πρέπει δηλαδή όπως πολύ σωστά το θέτεις να αποδείξουν πρώτα σε δικαστήριο οι εταιρίες ότι ζημιώνονται σωστά;


Όχι, διότι καλώς ή κακώς νομιμοποιούνται.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάποιος σίγουρα τα έχει μπερδέψει.
> ο "παθών" σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι οι εταιρίες με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Αυτές θεωρούν ότι ζημιώνονται γιαυτό θέλουν να κλείσουν οι σελίδες. 
> Άρα σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου λεγόμενα αυτές πρέπει να καταφύγουν στο δικαστή και αυτός με τη σειρά του να αποφασίσει ΑΝ α) υπήρξε άδικη πράξη β) πως θα ρυθμιστεί η αποκατάσταση της.
> Εδώ όπως βλέπεις δεν ακολουθείτε αυτή η διαδικασία. Έχουμε αυτοδικία κάτι που επίσης απαγορεύεται στις ευνομούμενες κοινωνίες. Αν ο καθένας που νόμιζε ότι αδικείται αποφάσιζε να πάρει το νόμο στα χέρια του θα είχαμε ακόμη βεντέτες και λιντσαρίσματα.


Όλα αυτά που λες (αυτοδίκαια κτλ) όντως θα ίσχυαν αν ΔΕΝ υπήρχε νομιμοποίηση της επιτροπής.

----------


## sdikr

> Απλοποιείς υπερβολικά την διαδικασία που χρειάζεται να ακολουθήσει ένας λογοκριμένος ιδιώτης για να βρει το δίκιο του.
> 
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτή η σειρά των διαδικασιών. Αν το lobby θεωρεί πως πλήττονται τα μέλη του, ας προσφύγει δικαστικά. Οι υπερεξουσίες για την αστυνόμευση και καταστολή στο internet από "επιτροπές", χωρίς να ΠΡΟΗΓΗΘΟΥΝ δικαστικές αποφάσεις, είναι σίγουρη οδός για αυταρχικές μεθόδους λογοκρισίας και καταστολής πέρα από θέματα πειρατείας, κλπ.


Είναι επιτροπή που έχει συγκροτηθεί με νόμο του κράτους,  όπως ο Εισαγγελέας

----------


## stelios4711

> Όχι, διότι καλώς ή κακώς νομιμοποιούνται.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Όλα αυτά που λες (αυτοδίκαια κτλ) όντως θα ίσχυαν αν ΔΕΝ υπήρχε νομιμοποίηση της επιτροπής.


Δεν νομιμοποιείται ΚΑΜΙΑ εξωδικαστική επιτροπή να αποφασίζει πως θα τηρηθεί ο νόμος.

----------


## Symos

Δεν χρειάζεται οι εταιρείες να αποδείξουν ότι ζημιώνονται, είναι λάθος αυτό.
Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα καλύπτονται (καλώς ή κακώς, δεν ανοίγω αυτή την κουβέντα) από τη νομοθεσία και το κράτος είναι υπεύθυνο να φροντίζει να τηρείται η νομοθεσία.

Αυτό είναι σαν να λέμε πως η αστυνομία δεν θα έπρεπε να περιπολεί ώστε να εξασφαλίζει την τήρηση των νόμων. 
Για την ακρίβεια, είναι σαν να λέμε πως δεν θα έπρεπε καν να υπάρχει αστυνομία.
Όποιος θεωρεί ότι ζημιώθηκε (π.χ. τον έκλεψαν) ας πάει στο δικαστήριο να αποδείξει ότι ζημιώθηκε.

Επίσης, προφανώς και πάρα πολλές εξωδικαστικές αρχές/επιτροπές αποφασίζουν αν και πώς τηρούνται οι νόμοι. Έχω αναφέρει ξανά και ξανά πάρα πολλά παραδείγματα (εφορία, αστυνομία, ΑΠΔΠΧ, επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.) αλλά κάποιοι επιμένουν σε αυτή την καραμέλα.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Δεν νομιμοποιείται ΚΑΜΙΑ εξωδικαστική επιτροπή να αποφασίζει πως θα τηρηθεί ο νόμος.


Ο ίδιος ο νόμος της ελληνικής δημοκρατίας τους δίνει το δικαίωμα, όχι βέβαια πως θα τηρηθεί ο νόμος όπως λες (αρμοδιότητα των δικαστηρίων είναι αυτό) αλλά να αιτειται (συμφωνα με το άρθρο 10) την διακοπή προσβασης.

----------


## Manvol

> Είναι επιτροπή που έχει συγκροτηθεί με νόμο του κράτους,  όπως ο Εισαγγελέας


Aν δεν έγινε αντιληπτό, το επιχείρημα μου είναι πως η νομοθέτηση τέτοιων οργάνων είναι αντισυνταγματική και αντιβαίνει σε πολλά σημεία το πως θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούν οι δημοκρατικοί μηχανισμοί.

Η νόμιμη ύπαρξη λοιπόν της επιτροπής δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία για την όδευση της πολιτείας σε αυταρχικά μονοπάτια. 

Εφ' όσον υπάρχει νομοθεσία εδώ και χρόνια για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και παράλληλα λειτουργεί η δικαστική εξουσία κανονικά εφαρμόζοντας τη νομοθεσία, η δημιουργία μιας τέτοιας επιτροπής είναι εκ του πονηρού.

Δίνει σε ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα εκτελεστικές εξουσίες. Τραγικό προηγούμενο που σίγουρα θα έχει άσχημη συνέχεια για την ελευθερία του λόγου στη χώρα μας αν δεν ακυρωθεί άμεσα με νεώτερη τροπολογία.

----------


## stelios4711

> Δεν χρειάζεται οι εταιρείες να αποδείξουν ότι ζημιώνονται, είναι λάθος αυτό.
> Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα καλύπτονται (καλώς ή κακώς, δεν ανοίγω αυτή την κουβέντα) από τη νομοθεσία και το κράτος είναι υπεύθυνο να φροντίζει να τηρείται η νομοθεσία.


Πολύ σωστά. *Μόνο το κράτος* είναι υπεύθυνο να φροντίζει να τηρείται η νομοθεσία. Κανένας ιδιώτης ή επιτροπή ή Λαϊκό δικαστήριο δεν πρέπει να το κάνει. Ακόμη και αυτό φυσικά πρέπει να ακολουθεί συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία *για το πώς θα το κάνει*




> Αυτό είναι σαν να λέμε πως η αστυνομία δεν θα έπρεπε να περιπολεί ώστε να εξασφαλίζει την τήρηση των νόμων. 
> Για την ακρίβεια, είναι σαν να λέμε πως δεν θα έπρεπε καν να υπάρχει αστυνομία.
> Όποιος θεωρεί ότι ζημιώθηκε (π.χ. τον έκλεψαν) ας πάει στο δικαστήριο να αποδείξει ότι ζημιώθηκε.


Η αστυνομία φυσικά και πρέπει να περιπολεί, αλίμονο αυτή είναι η δουλειά της. ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΖΕΙ. Οφείλει να παραδώσει τον παράνομο στον Δικαστή. Μέχρι εκεί. Ο Δικαστής θα αποφασίσει αν όντως είναι παράνομος και τί ποινή θα επιβληθεί. Δεν θα αποφασίσει ο αστυνόμος.




> Επίσης, προφανώς και πάρα πολλές εξωδικαστικές αρχές/επιτροπές αποφασίζουν αν και πώς τηρούνται οι νόμοι. Έχω αναφέρει ξανά και ξανά πάρα πολλά παραδείγματα (εφορία, αστυνομία, ΑΠΔΠΧ, επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.) αλλά κάποιοι επιμένουν σε αυτή την καραμέλα.


Όλες αυτές οι αρχές που αναφέρεις κάνουν (ή πρέπει να κάνουν) ακριβώς αυτό. Να *ελέγχουν* αν υπάρχει παράβαση. Όχι να *αποφασίζουν*. Εφόσον συλλέξουν επαρκή στοιχεία για παράβαση, οφείλουν να τα παρουσιάσουν στο δικαστήριο και *μόνο αυτό* θα αποφασίσει αν υπάρχει παράβαση βάσει των στοιχείων
Το αποφασίζομεν και διατάσωμεν ανήκει σε άλλες εποχές

----------


## pelopas1

> Είναι επιτροπή που έχει συγκροτηθεί με νόμο του κράτους,  όπως ο Εισαγγελέας


μπορεις να μας πεις ποιος ειναι ο νομος του κρατους ωστε  να ενημερωθουμε και εμεις ?

----------


## Manvol

> μπορεις να μας πεις ποιος ειναι ο νομος του κρατους ωστε  να ενημερωθουμε και εμεις ?


Aν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι τροποποίηση του ν. 4481/2017 (ΦΕΚ 100/Α’/20.7.2017).

https://opi.gr/edppi/nomothesia

----------


## jkoukos

> μπορεις να μας πεις ποιος ειναι ο νομος του κρατους ωστε  να ενημερωθουμε και εμεις ?


Το έδωσε σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα. Δεν είναι ένας ακριβώς αλλά μερικοί συναφείς. Ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις τα ΦΕΚ από κάτω προς τα πάνω.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Εφόσον συλλέξουν επαρκή στοιχεία για παράβαση, οφείλουν να τα παρουσιάσουν στο δικαστήριο και *μόνο αυτό* θα αποφασίσει αν υπάρχει παράβαση βάσει των στοιχείων



Από ποιο άρθρο του νόμου προκύπτει αυτή η διαδικασία; Αποστολή δλδ συλλεχθεντων στοιχείων στην δικαιοσύνη για να αποφανθεί.
Δεν υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό στο νόμο, ούτε  στο άρθρο 10 (διακοπή προβασης) το οποίο είναι και ξεκάθαρο, γνωστοποίηση διακοπής προσβασης στους παρόχους+πληρωμη παραβολου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η αστυνομία φυσικά και πρέπει να περιπολεί, αλίμονο αυτή είναι η δουλειά της. ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΖΕΙ. Οφείλει να παραδώσει τον παράνομο στον Δικαστή. Μέχρι εκεί. Ο Δικαστής θα αποφασίσει αν όντως είναι παράνομος και τί ποινή θα επιβληθεί. Δεν θα αποφασίσει ο αστυνόμος.


Ο Εισαγγελεας προΐσταται της Ελ.ας, όχι ο Δικαστής. Και οι δύο (αστυνομία+εισαγγελέας) είναι διωκτικές αρχές και σωστά όπως λες ΔΕΝ δικάζουν, αλλά διώκουν στο όνομα του νόμου.
Πλην όμως σε κάποια πταίσματα (πχ κ.ο.κ) χρέη δημοσιου κατηγορου (δλδ εισαγγελέα) μπορεί να ασκήσει και ο αστυνόμος.

----------


## pelopas1

ευχαριστω παιδια

παντως εχουν κανει αχταρμα την νομοθεσια  σε ασχετα νομοσχεδια  :Thumb down:

----------


## trd64

> ευχαριστω παιδια
> 
> παντως εχουν κανει αχταρμα την νομοθεσια  σε ασχετα νομοσχεδια


Αυτό γίνεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που είναι πιθανό να δημιουργηθούν αντιδράσεις κατά την ψήφιση.

----------


## xhaos

> ευχαριστω παιδια
> 
> παντως εχουν κανει αχταρμα την νομοθεσια  σε ασχετα νομοσχεδια


όταν οι άλλοι έτρωγαν βελανίδια, εμείς είχαμε ακόμα και τους δικηγόρους να εφαρμόζουν git
πλάκα την πλάκα θα είχε ενδιαφέρον και θα ήταν χρηστικό να υπάρχει ένα git project με τη νομοθεσία. ξέρεις κάτι αλλαγές τύπου: αλλάζουμε το και στη δεύτερη παράγραφο με εως

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχει, αλλά όχι για μας τους κοινούς θνητούς.

----------


## pelopas1

επομενη ερωτηση
τα συγκεκριμενα ψηφισματα γινανε φανερα με ψηφοφοριες υπερ κατα και παρων?
η την γνωστη τακτικη περι "ανωνυμιας ψηφων? "  για να ξερουμε ποιοι ψηφισαν υπερ και παρων απο ολα τα κομματα

----------


## Symos

> Όλες αυτές οι αρχές που αναφέρεις κάνουν (ή πρέπει να κάνουν) ακριβώς αυτό. Να *ελέγχουν* αν υπάρχει παράβαση. Όχι να *αποφασίζουν*. Εφόσον συλλέξουν επαρκή στοιχεία για παράβαση, οφείλουν να τα παρουσιάσουν στο δικαστήριο και *μόνο αυτό* θα αποφασίσει αν υπάρχει παράβαση βάσει των στοιχείων
> Το αποφασίζομεν και διατάσωμεν ανήκει σε άλλες εποχές


Όχι, δεν κάνουν αυτό που λες. 
Όλες αυτές οι αρχές που ανέφερα έχουν την αρμοδιότητα να βεβαιώσουν παραβάσεις (ακόμα και η αστυνομία, π.χ. στο κομμάτι της τροχαίας) και να επιβάλλουν τις αντίστοιχες ποινές (πρόστιμο, σφράγιση, προσωρινή κράτηση κλπ.).

Ο θιγόμενος έχει μετά το δικαίωμα να προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια για να βρει το δίκιο του, αν θεωρήσει ότι αδικήθηκε.

Φυσικά δικαιούσαι να πιστεύεις ότι αυτό είναι λάθος και ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξει, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν μια πολύ δομική αλλαγή στο νομικό μας σύστημα (όπως και των περισσότερων χωρών) και σε κάθε περίπτωση όχι κάτι που αφορά τη συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή μόνο. 

Γιατί το ίδιο ακριβώς (και απαράλλαχτο) με τις παραπάνω κάνει και η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή. Απλά επειδή τη θεωρείς κατευθυνόμενη από ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα και όχι ανεξάρτητη (που μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, δεν λέω ότι διαφωνώ) θεωρείς ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει αυτή την εξουσία. Αλλά το επιχείρημα ότι η επιτροπή αυτή "δεν μπορεί να αποφασίζει" κλπ., είναι λάθος.

----------


## jkoukos

> επομενη ερωτηση
> τα συγκεκριμενα ψηφισματα γινανε φανερα με ψηφοφοριες υπερ κατα και παρων?
> η την γνωστη τακτικη περι "ανωνυμιας ψηφων? "  για να ξερουμε ποιοι ψηφισαν υπερ και παρων απο ολα τα κομματα


Κοιτάς τι ισχύει στον Κανονισμό της Βουλής, Κεφάλαιο ΙΒ' και ειδικά στα άρθρα 70, 71 και 72.

----------


## pelopas1

σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όχι, δεν κάνουν αυτό που λες. 
> Όλες αυτές οι αρχές που ανέφερα έχουν την αρμοδιότητα να βεβαιώσουν παραβάσεις (ακόμα και η αστυνομία, π.χ. στο κομμάτι της τροχαίας) και να επιβάλλουν τις αντίστοιχες ποινές (πρόστιμο, σφράγιση, προσωρινή κράτηση κλπ.).
> 
> Ο θιγόμενος έχει μετά το δικαίωμα να προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια για να βρει το δίκιο του, αν θεωρήσει ότι αδικήθηκε.
> 
> Φυσικά δικαιούσαι να πιστεύεις ότι αυτό είναι λάθος και ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξει, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν μια πολύ δομική αλλαγή στο νομικό μας σύστημα (όπως και των περισσότερων χωρών) και σε κάθε περίπτωση όχι κάτι που αφορά τη συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή μόνο. 
> 
> Γιατί το ίδιο ακριβώς (και απαράλλαχτο) με τις παραπάνω κάνει και η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή. Απλά επειδή τη θεωρείς κατευθυνόμενη από ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα και όχι ανεξάρτητη (που μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, δεν λέω ότι διαφωνώ) θεωρείς ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει αυτή την εξουσία. Αλλά το επιχείρημα ότι η επιτροπή αυτή "δεν μπορεί να αποφασίζει" κλπ., είναι λάθος.


εγώ απλά να θυμίσω τι έκανε η γνωστή επιτροπή , αρχή , οργανισμό που λεγόταν "ΑΕΠΙ" και πλέον αντιμετωπίζει θέματα με την δικαιοσύνη

γιατί η πίτα είναι μικρή και αυτοί θέλανε και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο έτσι...

κάτι παρόμοιο θα συμβεί και σε αυτή την επιτροπή , αρχή , οργανισμό όπως θα συμβεί και στην ΕΠΟΕ ή στον ΟΠΙ ή στην GRAMMO κτλ...

γιατί αν δεν συμβεί τότε βοήθεια μας

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτές οι σελίδες που έκοψε είχανε/έχουν *παράνομο υλικό*,  δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Το λες ξανά και ξανά το ότι θα κόψουνε σελίδες όπως το adslgr.com, myphone.gr    έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό  καθώς κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.
> 
> Δοκίμασε αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις εσύ κάτι παράνομο εδώ στο adslgr.com να δεις τι θα γίνει


δεν είχα σκοπό να σου απαντήσω καθώς σε σέβομαι και σε εκτιμώ και δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου το "ειρωνικό ύφος" στην απάντηση σου
αλλά θα σου απαντήσω πάντα με σεβασμό και εκτίμηση προς το άτομο σου και προς την ιστοσελίδα που με φιλοξενεί

οι ιστοσελίδες καταρχήν ΔΕΝ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ λειτουργούν μια χαρά απλά η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΕ (μέθοδος DNS/IP) την πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες από χρήστες του ελληνικού διαδικτύου (ένας τύπος λογοκρισίας)

οι συγκεκριμένες ελληνικές αλλά κυρίως οι ξένες ιστοσελίδες (κυρίως τόρρεντς) έχουν υλικό που παραβιάζει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αλλά έχουν και νόμιμο υλικό 

οι συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες εφόσον είναι παράνομες η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή θα έπρεπε να τις κλείσει και να οδηγήσει τους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές/και κάθε υπεύθυνο στην δικαιοσύνη που είναι η καθότι αρμόδια αρχή να επιβάλει πρόστιμο/ποινή φυλάκισης/αποζημίωση/κτλ 

καμία άλλη αρμοδιότητα δεν έχει η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή (ανεξάρτητη/ιδιωτική) και πολύ κακώς κατά την άποψη μου τις έχουν δώσει δικαίωμα να στέλνει "τελεσίγραφα" στις εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσιών διαδικτύου (αλήθεια αν οι τελευταίες έχαναν πελάτες από αυτή την κίνηση θα είχαν προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια εναντίων της συγκεκριμένης επιτροπής.?

η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή με την δύναμη που τις έχουν δώσει άνετα μπορεί να κάνει αυτό που αναφέρω ως "παράδειγμα" και να κλείσουν/μπλοκάρουν όποια άλλη ιστοσελίδα δεν εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα τους ή ασκεί κριτική ή δημοσιεύει νέα ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι

σαφώς μπορούν οι ιδιοκτήτες αυτών των ιστοσελίδων να προσφύγουν στην δικαιοσύνη αλλά από την στιγμή που έχουν βάλει ως "δερβέναγα" την συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή δεν νομίζω να γίνουν και πολλά...

εγώ δεν έχω λόγο να ανεβάσω κάτι παράνομο εδώ στο ADSLgr.com ή αλλού (ξέρω πολύ καλά τι θα γίνει ξεχνάς ότι είμαι από τους χρήστες που διαβάζουν τους όρους χρήσης/λειτουργίας μιας ιστοσελίδας στην οποία διαθέτω τα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα 

στο cloud ανεβάζω μόνο αρχεία τα οποία είναι προσωπικά ή της εταιρείας που εργάζομαι και τα χρειάζομαι για την δουλεία μου

τα ιδιωτικά αρχεία παραμένουν "OFFLINE" σε αποθηκευτικούς χώρους εντός της οικίας μου.

----------


## sdikr

> οι συγκεκριμένες ελληνικές αλλά κυρίως οι ξένες ιστοσελίδες (κυρίως τόρρεντς) έχουν υλικό που παραβιάζει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αλλά έχουν και νόμιμο υλικό


απλά πράγματα,  έχουν υλικό παράνομο.

έχουμε και άλλες αρχές που δεν περνάνε απο δικαστήριο, αλλά και κόβουν προσβάσεις και βάζουν λουκέτα και πρόστιμα

----------


## xhaos

> απλά πράγματα,  έχουν υλικό παράνομο.
> 
> έχουμε και άλλες αρχές που δεν περνάνε απο δικαστήριο, αλλά και κόβουν προσβάσεις και βάζουν λουκέτα και πρόστιμα


Και το YouTube έχει παράνομο υλικό, και το bitbucket, και το pastebin.

----------


## sdikr

> Και το YouTube έχει παράνομο υλικό, και το bitbucket, και το pastebin.


Και θύμισε μου τι κάνει το youtube  όταν κάποιος κάνει αίτηση πως είναι παράνομο ή παραβιάζει copyright, μετα θύμισε μου τι κάνει το TPB.

----------


## xhaos

Αν είσαι Sony το κατεβάζει, αν είσαι ιδιώτης σε γράφει στα παπάκια του. Μιλάω  εκ πείρας.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν είσαι Sony το κατεβάζει, αν είσαι ιδιώτης σε γράφει στα παπάκια του. Μιλάω  εκ πείρας.


Μπα ότι και να είσαι, φτάνει να μπορείς να αποδείξεις πως έχει το copyright, εκ πείρας.

----------


## eagle12

> Μπα ότι και να είσαι, φτάνει να μπορείς να αποδείξεις πως έχει το copyright, εκ πείρας.


+1 
Τηλεοπτική εκπομπή σταθμού όπου είχαμε την άδεια να κάνουμε upload είχε χρησιμοποιήσει απόσπασμα βίντεο 2-3 sec χρήστη του youtube χωρίς άδεια. Αποτέλεσμα παρότι είχαμε γραπτή άδεια του καναλιού, ο χρήστης του youtube να κάνει αίτηση για copyright των ολίγων δευτερολέπτων και το βίντεο να κατέβει άμεσα. 
Δεν δεχθήκαμε περαιτέρω ποινή (απενεργοποίηση εσόδων) καθότι προφανώς ο χειριστής-ελεγκτής του Youtube αντιλήφθηκε ότι δεν ήταν δικό μας σφάλμα.
Oπότε τα περί sony δεν ισχύουν.

----------


## globalnoise

> Αν είσαι Sony το κατεβάζει, αν είσαι ιδιώτης σε γράφει στα παπάκια του. Μιλάω  εκ πείρας.


Μέγα ψέμα, χρησιμοποιώ προσωπικά copyright infringement tool και το YouTube είναι το πρώτο που ολοκληρώνει την διαδικασία άμεσα

Πάντως είναι πραγματικά αστείο το πόσο κείμενο γράφετε για να υπερασπιστείτε το τζαμπατζίδικο lifestyle σας. Ειδικά όταν το καλύπτεπτε με επιχειρήματα "το κάνουν για να μπορούν να κλείσουν το adsgr.com μετά" γελάνε και οι πέτρες

Να ζήσει το malware που τρυπώνει στους client σας

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μέγα ψέμα, χρησιμοποιώ προσωπικά copyright infringement tool και το YouTube είναι το πρώτο που ολοκληρώνει την διαδικασία άμεσα
> 
> Πάντως είναι πραγματικά αστείο το πόσο κείμενο γράφετε για να υπερασπιστείτε το τζαμπατζίδικο lifestyle σας. Ειδικά όταν το καλύπτεπτε με επιχειρήματα "το κάνουν για να μπορούν να κλείσουν το adsgr.com μετά" γελάνε και οι πέτρες
> 
> Να ζήσει το malware που τρυπώνει στους client σας


Σε ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια

Εσύ φαντάζομαι ότι χρησιμοποιείς είναι γνήσια /νόμιμα / πληρωμένα 

Εγώ πάντως γνήσια έχω το λειτουργικό σύστημα το office και ότι άλλο αξίζει τα χρήματα του (εφαρμογή/πρόγραμμα/παιχνίδια)

Όπως και ταινίες/τηλεοπτικές σειρές/μουσική (πάρα πολύ υλικό νόμιμο)

Αλλά δεν κρίνω τους άλλους (γιατί όταν κρίνεις θα πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος να δεχτείς και κριτική)

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το τι θα κάνει ο άλλος στο σπίτι του αν θα κατεβάσει κάτι νόμιμα ή παράνομα

Άλλοι έχουν τον ρόλο να ελέγχουν τους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές και να επιβάλουν τον νόμο

Ούτε συμφωνώ με το μπλοκάρισμα φυσικά γιατί κάνει μια τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## Zus

> Μέγα ψέμα, χρησιμοποιώ προσωπικά copyright infringement tool και το YouTube είναι το πρώτο που ολοκληρώνει την διαδικασία άμεσα
> 
> Πάντως είναι πραγματικά αστείο το πόσο κείμενο γράφετε για να υπερασπιστείτε το τζαμπατζίδικο lifestyle σας. Ειδικά όταν το καλύπτεπτε με επιχειρήματα "το κάνουν για να μπορούν να κλείσουν το adsgr.com μετά" γελάνε και οι πέτρες
> 
> Να ζήσει το malware που τρυπώνει στους client σας


Δεν είναι πάντα έτσι μονόπλευρα τα πράγματα. Εδώ δεν βλέπω τα νόμιμα που πληρώνω και συνδρομή τον μήνα θα αναζητήσω τα παράνομα. Μου είναι εντελώς αδιάφορο αν θα κλείσει το οποιοδήποτε τέτοιο site.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια πως θα βαρέσω παλαμάκια σε κάποια επιτροπή που κάνει ότι της καπνίσει χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό σε κανέναν. Έστω κι αν αυτό μου στοιχίσει τον χαρακτηρισμό σου -τζαμπατζίδικο lifestyle-. Θα το αντέξω  :Razz:

----------


## pelopas1

Οδηγία για τα Πνευματικά Δικαιώματα: Όλα όσα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε

Τι αλλάζει με την ψήφιση της νέας Οδηγίας για την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία στην Ευρώπη, η οποία έως το 2021 θα πρέπει να έχει ενσωματωθεί στην ελληνική νομοθεσία.

http://snip.ly/jdc6ov?fbclid=IwAR3u1...th=-1404820322

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οδηγία για τα Πνευματικά Δικαιώματα: Όλα όσα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε
> 
> Τι αλλάζει με την ψήφιση της νέας Οδηγίας για την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία στην Ευρώπη, η οποία έως το 2021 θα πρέπει να έχει ενσωματωθεί στην ελληνική νομοθεσία.
> 
> http://snip.ly/jdc6ov?fbclid=IwAR3u1...th=-1404820322


Το μόνο που πρέπει να μας ανησυχεί είναι όταν κάνουν Άρση ιδιωτικού απορρήτου / ταυτοποίηση φυσικού προσώπου με διεύθυνση IP 

Τότε θα αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα...προς το χειρότερο για τις εταιρείες γιατί θα χάσουν χρήματα (αυτό που τους πονάει) 

γιατί σκεφτείτε ξαφνικά όλοι στην Ελλάδα να κόψουν συνδέσεις κινητής,σταθερής,διαδικτύου να κόψουν συνδρομητική τηλεόραση και υπηρεσίες streaming

Τι κρύος ιδρώτας θα τους λούσει...

Γιατί αυτοί νομίζουν ότι θα βγάλουν 50-100 συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες και εμείς θα τρέξουμε να αγορασουμε

----------


## xhaos

> Μέγα ψέμα, χρησιμοποιώ προσωπικά copyright infringement tool και το YouTube είναι το πρώτο που ολοκληρώνει την διαδικασία άμεσα
> 
> Πάντως είναι πραγματικά αστείο το πόσο κείμενο γράφετε για να υπερασπιστείτε το τζαμπατζίδικο lifestyle σας. Ειδικά όταν το καλύπτεπτε με επιχειρήματα "το κάνουν για να μπορούν να κλείσουν το adsgr.com μετά" γελάνε και οι πέτρες
> 
> Να ζήσει το malware που τρυπώνει στους client σας


Είμαι σε ένα βίντεο από συνέδριο που ανέβηκε δίχως να έχω δώσει concent. Ιστορία από το 15, 16 έχω κάνει report και δεν έχει κατέβει. Οκ τώρα?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είμαι σε ένα βίντεο από συνέδριο που ανέβηκε δίχως να έχω δώσει concent. Ιστορία από το 15, 16 έχω κάνει report και δεν έχει κατέβει. Οκ τώρα?


Τα δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας μήπως τα έχει αυτός που διοργάνωσε το συνέδριο.?

Γιατί και η CISCO είχε ανεβάσει υλικό στο YouTube από έκθεση , παρουσίαση , σεμινάρια και υπάρχουν πρόσωπα κτλ...

----------


## patrickdrd

> Το μόνο που πρέπει να μας ανησυχεί είναι όταν κάνουν Άρση ιδιωτικού απορρήτου / ταυτοποίηση φυσικού προσώπου με διεύθυνση IP 
> 
> Τότε θα αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα...προς το χειρότερο για τις εταιρείες γιατί θα χάσουν χρήματα (αυτό που τους πονάει) 
> 
> γιατί σκεφτείτε ξαφνικά όλοι στην Ελλάδα να κόψουν συνδέσεις κινητής,σταθερής,διαδικτύου να κόψουν συνδρομητική τηλεόραση και υπηρεσίες streaming
> 
> Τι κρύος ιδρώτας θα τους λούσει...
> 
> Γιατί αυτοί νομίζουν ότι θα βγάλουν 50-100 συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες και εμείς θα τρέξουμε να αγορασουμε


συμφωνω με την προσεγγιση, κι εγω θα τα εκοβα ολα και θα εβρισκα αλλα πραγματα να κανω..
αλλα, δεν γινονται αυτα μωρε... οτι κλειδωνει ξεκλειδωνει,
παντα οτι και οπως να το κλειδωσουν, παντα θα βρισκεται τροπος να παρακαμπτεται,
ειναι το αεναο παιχνιδι-κυνηγι της γατας με το ποντικι κλπ..

----------


## sdikr

> Το μόνο που πρέπει να μας ανησυχεί είναι όταν κάνουν Άρση ιδιωτικού απορρήτου / ταυτοποίηση φυσικού προσώπου με διεύθυνση IP 
> 
> Τότε θα αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα...προς το χειρότερο για τις εταιρείες γιατί θα χάσουν χρήματα (αυτό που τους πονάει) 
> 
> γιατί σκεφτείτε ξαφνικά όλοι στην Ελλάδα να κόψουν συνδέσεις κινητής,σταθερής,διαδικτύου να κόψουν συνδρομητική τηλεόραση και υπηρεσίες streaming
> 
> Τι κρύος ιδρώτας θα τους λούσει...
> 
> Γιατί αυτοί νομίζουν ότι θα βγάλουν 50-100 συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες και εμείς θα τρέξουμε να αγορασουμε


Ναι θα τα κόψουν όλα και θα πάνε σε σπηλιές,  ειδικά αυτό το θα κόψουν τα πάντα γιατί θα τους κόψουν το παράνομο κατέβασμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ναι θα τα κόψουν όλα και θα πάνε σε σπηλιές,  ειδικά αυτό το θα κόψουν τα πάντα γιατί θα τους κόψουν το παράνομο κατέβασμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά


Παρακαλώ να μην λέτε πράγματα που δεν έχω πει και δεν ισχύουν 
Αν δεν συμφωνείτε με τις απόψεις σχόλια μου απλά μπορείτε να μην απαντήσετε.

Εγώ αναφέρα τρόπο αντίδρασης ενάντια σε αυτό που ετοιμάζεται με τις συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες.

Γιατί με τον Ρυθμό που πάνε θα βγάλουν 50-100 συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες streaming

----------


## sdikr

> Παρακαλώ να μην λέτε πράγματα που δεν έχω πει και δεν ισχύουν 
> Αν δεν συμφωνείτε με τις απόψεις σχόλια μου απλά μπορείτε να μην απαντήσετε.
> 
> Εγώ αναφέρατε τρόπο αντίδρασης ενάντια σε αυτό που ετοιμάζεται με τις συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες.


Μα μιλάς για τρόπο αντίδρασης για το ότι θα κόψουν το παράνομο κατέβασμα/αρση απορρήτου για κατέβασμα 

Λες ξεκάθαρα  


> Το μόνο που πρέπει να μας ανησυχεί είναι όταν κάνουν Άρση ιδιωτικού απορρήτου / ταυτοποίηση φυσικού προσώπου με διεύθυνση IP
> 
> Τότε θα αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα...προς το χειρότερο για τις εταιρείες γιατί θα χάσουν χρήματα (αυτό που τους πονάει)


Και μετά αντίδραση



> γιατί σκεφτείτε ξαφνικά όλοι στην Ελλάδα να κόψουν συνδέσεις κινητής,σταθερής,διαδικτύου να κόψουν συνδρομητική τηλεόραση και υπηρεσίες streaming

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μα μιλάς για τρόπο αντίδρασης για το ότι θα κόψουν το παράνομο κατέβασμα/αρση απορρήτου για κατέβασμα 
> 
> Λες ξεκάθαρα  
> 
> Και μετά αντίδραση


Έχεις μπλέξει τα πράγματα.

----------


## sdikr

> Έχεις μπλέξει τα πράγματα.


Δεν φταίω εγω,

Ευτυχώς το internet είναι πολλά παραπάνω απο  το  αν θα κατεβάσουμε κάτι παράνομα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν φταίω εγω,
> 
> Ευτυχώς το internet είναι πολλά παραπάνω απο  το  αν θα κατεβάσουμε κάτι παράνομα.


Το χρήμα όμως του διαδικτύου

Είναι στην πίτα που περιλαμβάνει τις ταινίες , τηλεοπτικές σειρές , μουσική η οποία είναι μικρή αλλά έχει πολύ μεγάλο κέρδος

Για αυτό σκοτώνονται Netflix , Amazon , ,Apple , Disney , κτλ...

----------


## dimyok

Τα λομπι πρεπει να μας ετοιμαζουν γερμανοποιηση εντος 2 χρονων με ζουρναδες και νταουλια . Για το καλο μας να μη κολαμε και ιωσεις ολα μονο συνδρομητικα  :Razz:

----------


## xhaos

> Τα δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας μήπως τα έχει αυτός που διοργάνωσε το συνέδριο.?
> 
> Γιατί και η CISCO είχε ανεβάσει υλικό στο YouTube από έκθεση , παρουσίαση , σεμινάρια και υπάρχουν πρόσωπα κτλ...


Πνευματικά δικαιώματα στη παρουσίαση μου? Είχε δικαίωμα για περίληψη στα proceedings.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ χαίρομαι πάντως το Netflix ανακοίνωσε αυξήσεις με αρχή την Γερμανία ...κτλ

- - - Updated - - -




> Πνευματικά δικαιώματα στη παρουσίαση μου? Είχε δικαίωμα για περίληψη στα proceedings.


Για ψάξε το καλύτερα μήπως για αυτό δεν το κατεβάζει το YouTube

----------


## Manvol

> Γιατί αυτοί νομίζουν ότι θα βγάλουν 50-100 συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες και εμείς θα τρέξουμε να αγορασουμε


To αστείο είναι πως πραγματικά το πιστεύουν αυτό. Με το μέσο ελληνικό εισόδημα, ακόμη και η μία συνδρομή είναι πολυτέλεια σε αυτές τις τιμές. 

Προφανώς απευθύνονται σε αγοραστές δυτικών χωρών με σεβαστή αγοραστική δύναμη.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> To αστείο είναι πως πραγματικά το πιστεύουν αυτό. Με το μέσο ελληνικό εισόδημα, ακόμη και η μία συνδρομή είναι πολυτέλεια σε αυτές τις τιμές. 
> 
> Προφανώς απευθύνονται σε αγοραστές δυτικών χωρών με σεβαστή αγοραστική δύναμη.


εμείς στην Ελλάδα φίλε μου είμαστε μια (όλος ο πληθυσμός) πόλη κάποιων χωρών που έχουν σεβαστή αγοραστική δύναμη και εννοείται πληθυσμό

απλά ακόμα και έτσι που πάνε να το κάνουν χαμένοι θα βγουν 

όσο διαιρούν την πίτα σε μικρότερα κομμάτια τόσο λιγότερο κέρδος θα έχουν όσο αυξάνονται οι "παίκτες" στην αγορά

δεν σώζει την κατάσταση που στις ΗΠΑ είναι αρκετά ...μύρια πληθυσμός ή στην κίνα αρκετά δις πληθυσμός ή στην ευρώπη αρκετά ... μύρια πληθυσμός

το μυστικό θα ήταν η ένωση σε λιγότερους παίκτες έτσι η πίτα θα αποδίδει το μέγιστο κέρδος και εννοείται ότι θα έχεις πελάτες

γιατί τώρα αν έχεις 50-100 συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες streaming (ταινίες-σειρές-μουσική) πόσοι πελάτες θα γραφτούν σε όλες...για να καλύψεις τα έξοδα και να έχεις κέρδος και όχι ζημία

απλά μαθηματικά

το Netflix μέχρι τώρα είναι κερδισμένο όπως γνωρίζεις γιατί κάνει σωστές επιλογές και σαφώς είναι ανώτερα από κάποια ελληνικά συνδρομητικά (απλά εδώ πουλάει το "θέαμα" δηλαδή η μπάλα (ποδόσφαιρο/μπάσκετ))

----------


## sdikr

> το Netflix μέχρι τώρα είναι κερδισμένο όπως γνωρίζεις γιατί κάνει σωστές επιλογές και σαφώς είναι ανώτερα από κάποια ελληνικά συνδρομητικά (απλά εδώ πουλάει το "θέαμα" δηλαδή η μπάλα (ποδόσφαιρο/μπάσκετ))


Το Netflix  δεν είναι κερδισμένο, το έχουν πει και σε άλλο σημείο στο φόρουμ

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το Netflix  δεν είναι κερδισμένο, το έχουν πει και σε άλλο σημείο στο φόρουμ


εγώ λέω ότι είναι κερδισμένο (γιατί έχει πιάσει το νόημα) οι άλλοι θα ψάχνονται σύντομα...

----------


## sdikr

> εγώ λέω ότι είναι κερδισμένο (γιατί έχει πιάσει το νόημα) οι άλλοι θα ψάχνονται σύντομα...


Να το πεις και στους μετόχους τότε αυτο,  είμαι σίγουρος πως θα σε ακούσουν και θα συμφωνήσουν

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να το πεις και στους μετόχους τότε αυτο,  είμαι σίγουρος πως θα σε ακούσουν και θα συμφωνήσουν


δεν έχουν ανάγκη να τους το πω εγώ 

αν είναι έξυπνοι θα το καταλάβουν

αν όχι κακό του κεφαλιού τους

η ζωή έχει ρίσκα ή τα παίρνεις και βγαίνεις κερδισμένος ή δεν τα παίρνεις και είσαι χαμένος.

----------


## Andreaslar

> δεν έχουν ανάγκη να τους το πω εγώ 
> 
> αν είναι έξυπνοι θα το καταλάβουν
> 
> αν όχι κακό του κεφαλιού τους
> 
> η ζωή έχει ρίσκα ή τα παίρνεις και βγαίνεις κερδισμένος ή δεν τα παίρνεις και είσαι χαμένος.


προς το παρόν είναι χαμένοι...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> προς το παρόν είναι χαμένοι...




Off Topic



όμορφο μηχάνημα έχεις στην υπογραφή σου
είχα ένα τέτοιο αλλά πλέον είναι παρελθόν μητρική/επεξεργαστής/μνήμη/κάρτα γραφικών μπήκαν στο χρονοντούλαπο (χάρτινη κούτα αποθήκευσης) δεν ξέρω αν αξιοποιηθεί στο μέλλον (δεν το νομίζω)

----------


## xhaos

> εγώ λέω ότι είναι κερδισμένο (γιατί έχει πιάσει το νόημα) οι άλλοι θα ψάχνονται σύντομα...


Σε λίγο θα τελειώσει το Netflix, το μέλλον είναι podcasts στο YouTube. Μηδέν κόστος, και προσφέρει ώρες distraction. Πχ έχω κολλήσει με Joe Rogan και after prison show.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σε λίγο θα τελειώσει το Netflix, το μέλλον είναι podcasts στο YouTube. Μηδέν κόστος, και προσφέρει ώρες distraction. Πχ έχω κολλήσει με Joe Rogan και after prison show.


θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω το Netflix δεν πρόκειται να τελειώσει αντιθέτως θα έλεγα κάποιοι άλλοι θα τελειώσουν με αυτά που πάνε να κάνουν ...

Youtube=Google συγνώμη δεν μου αρέσει

μην μου θυμίζεις "κάποιους" εδώ στην ελλάδα που νομίζουν ότι θα γίνουν πλούσιοι από το Youtube - Twitch.tv - Mixer.com - Instagram κτλ... και κάνουν podcast - streaming ... κτλ ...  (εννοείται ότι κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι πολύ καλά παιδιά που παρακολουθώ τα κανάλια τους και βοηθάω όπως μπορώ)

θα μου πεις βέβαια αληθινές δουλειές δεν υπάρχουν...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## eagle12

> Είμαι σε ένα βίντεο από συνέδριο που ανέβηκε δίχως να έχω δώσει concent. Ιστορία από το 15, 16 έχω κάνει report και δεν έχει κατέβει. Οκ τώρα?


Nομίζω ότι έχεις μπερδέψει τα "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" με τo "Απόρρητο".
Aν κατάλαβα καλά, κάποιος τράβηξε ένα βίντεο από συνέδριο και το ανέβασε στο youtube.
Στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο φαίνεσαι εσύ να μιλάς στο συνέδριο.
Αυτό δεν είναι "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" είναι δεν θέλω να φαίνονται τα προσωπικά μου στοιχεία όπως πχ το πρόσωπο μου στο βίντεο και λογίζεται με τον όρο "απόρρητο" στο youtube.
Το youtube στέλνει ένα μήνυμα στον uploader του βίντεο για το ζήτημα και αν θέλει θολώνει το πρόσωπο ή τα λοιπά στοιχεία που δεν πρέπει να φαίνονται αλλά και πάλι κρίνει βάση ευρύτερου πλαισίου κλπ. 
Φαντάσου να τραβήξει κάποιος μία διαδήλωση με χιλιάδες άτομα και καμιά 100ή να κάνουν report να μην φαίνονται τα πρόσωπα τους. Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.

Εδώ είναι η σελίδα ενημέρωσης για το "απόρρητο"

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/2801895?hl=el

"Για να εξετάσουμε το ενδεχόμενο κατάργησης κάποιου περιεχομένου, πρέπει να αναγνωρίζεται μοναδικά η ταυτότητα ενός ατόμου σε αυτό. Αν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τη διαδικασία υποβολής καταγγελίας παραβίασης απορρήτου, βεβαιωθείτε ότι η ταυτότητά σας αναγνωρίζεται μοναδικά στο περιεχόμενο που θέλετε να αναφέρετε πριν προχωρήσετε. Για να κρίνουμε αν αναγνωρίζεται μοναδικά η ταυτότητα κάποιου, λαμβάνουμε υπόψη τους εξής παράγοντες:

Εικόνα ή φωνή
Ονοματεπώνυμο
Οικονομικά στοιχεία
Στοιχεία επικοινωνίας
Άλλα στοιχεία προσωπικής ταυτοποίησης
Όταν υποβάλετε μια καταγγελία για παραβίαση απορρήτου, λαμβάνουμε υπόψη το κοινό συμφέρον, την αξία δημοσίευσης και τη συναίνεση, προτού αποφασίσουμε."

Φαντάζομαι όταν συμμετέχεις σε ένα συνέδριο είναι σαν ήδη να έχεις δώσει τη συναίνεση σου αφού μιλάς δημόσια.
Το ζήτημα τίθεται κυρίως όταν πχ τρως σε ένα εστιατόριο και έχεις καταγραφεί χωρίς την συναίνεση σου και ανέβει στο Youtube.
Ή κάποιος σε σταματήσει στον δρόμο, σου πάρει συνέντευξη ή σε ρωτήσει κάτι και εσύ δεν δώσεις συναίνεση για ανέβασμα στο youtube, κλπ, κλπ. κλπ. και όχι για δημόσιες παρουσιάσεις, εκδηλώσεις, κλπ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Nομίζω ότι έχεις μπερδέψει τα "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" με τo "Απόρρητο".
> Aν κατάλαβα καλά, κάποιος τράβηξε ένα βίντεο από συνέδριο και το ανέβασε στο youtube.
> Στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο φαίνεσαι εσύ να μιλάς στο συνέδριο.
> Αυτό δεν είναι "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" είναι δεν θέλω να φαίνονται τα προσωπικά μου στοιχεία όπως πχ το πρόσωπο μου στο βίντεο και λογίζεται με τον όρο "απόρρητο" στο youtube.
> Το youtube στέλνει ένα μήνυμα στον uploader του βίντεο για το ζήτημα και αν θέλει θολώνει το πρόσωπο ή τα λοιπά στοιχεία που δεν πρέπει να φαίνονται αλλά και πάλι κρίνει βάση ευρύτερου πλαισίου κλπ. 
> Φαντάσου να τραβήξει κάποιος μία διαδήλωση με χιλιάδες άτομα και καμιά 100ή να κάνουν report να μην φαίνονται τα πρόσωπα τους. Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας.
> 
> Εδώ είναι η σελίδα ενημέρωσης για το "απόρρητο"
> 
> ...


πολύ σωστά

----------


## aiolos.01

> Να ζήσει το malware που τρυπώνει στους client σας


Επίσης μη βάζετε τις δισκέτες τη μια πάνω στην άλλη γιατί κολλάνε ιούς.  :ROFL: 
Ε ρε πλάκα που έχετε ορισμένοι.

----------


## Iris07

*Το τέλος της εποχής των torrents ?*
_Η πειρατική σημαία στο διαδίκτυο κυματίζει μεσίστια. Θα ζήσουμε τη στιγμή που θα αποσυρθεί για πάντα στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας ?_

http://longreads.oneman.gr/torrents

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο..

----------


## Zus

Δεν μας κάνεις μία σούμα?  :Razz:

----------


## anonymos1982

Δεν το λες βέβαια και αντικειμενικό το άρθρο.

----------


## zeronero

Αρκεί να διαβάσεις το πρώτο μέρος στο οποίο ο δικηγόρος αναλύει την υφιστάμενη κατάσταση σε ό,τι αφορά στη νέα νομοθεσία.
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και κατατοποστικό.
Η συνέχεια με τους εκπροσώπους των εταιρειών δεν έχει και μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Theodore41

> *Το τέλος της εποχής των torrents ?*
> _Η πειρατική σημαία στο διαδίκτυο κυματίζει μεσίστια. Θα ζήσουμε τη στιγμή που θα αποσυρθεί για πάντα στο χρονοντούλαπο της ιστορίας ?_
> 
> http://longreads.oneman.gr/torrents
> 
> Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο..


Βάλε λοιπόν μία κατοστάρα γραμμή και βουρ στον...πατσά.Ετσι θα προλάβεις...

----------


## patrickdrd

> Δεν μας κάνεις μία σούμα?


longread ονομα και πραγμα, τα σεντονια ειναι πολυ λιγα μπροστα σε δαυτα,
εγω με το που τα ανοιγω νυσταζω  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> longread ονομα και πραγμα, τα σεντονια ειναι πολυ λιγα μπροστα σε δαυτα,
> εγω με το που τα ανοιγω νυσταζω


Είναι τέχνη να μπορείς να γράφεις λίγα και ταυτόχρονα να λες πολλά. Δεν είναι απλό.

----------


## patrickdrd

:Worthy:  :One thumb up:

----------


## BlindG

Τεχνολογικό άρθρο που προσεγγίζει τα torrents, σε site αντίστοιχο της Ανίτας Πάνια. 

Αχά.

Οι αυστραλοπήθικες του συγκεκριμένου site, απλά έμπλεξαν το θέμα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων  με μια τεχνολογία, διάλεξαν ένα βαρύγδουπο τίτλο για να πάρουν hits και το ανέβασαν.

λονγκ στόρυ σορτ:
Το λόμπυ των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων πλέον γίνεται πανίσχυρο και απλά θα συμπεριφέρεται όπως η (παλιά) ΑΕΠΙ στα μαγαζιά: Θα σε κοιτάζει και θα σου ράβει το κοστούμι. 

Μέχρι και υπηρεσίες όπως το shazam και το soundhound κρίνονται παράνομες.

Το παραπάνω όμως ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ σχέση έχει με την τεχνολογία των torrents. ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ όμως;

----------


## x69pr

Οσο υπαρχουν τα vpn και το tor καλη τους τυχη... Βεβαια στην ελλαδα υπαρχει το προηγουμενο με τα φρουτακια που παλι καλα δεν απαγορευσαν την κατοχη ηλεκτρονικου υπολογιστη, οποτε δεν ειναι απιθανο να δουμε κανα blanket ban σε τορ πχ η vpn απο τους ασχετους των επιτροπων, ή και απαγορευση των ξενων streaming υπηρεσιων προς χαρη των εγχωριων (οπως εχει γινει με τον οπαπ και τα ξενα στοιχηματικα site).

----------


## Dimitrioskos

Γεια σου Φιλε κραλς... Θα ηθελα αν γινεται να μιλησουμε για καποιο θεμα σε προσωπικο μηνυμα... Συγνωμη που γραφω εδω... Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimyok

Συνηθως τα oneman ασχολουνται με κωλους τωρα τι κανει διαφημιση στη wind που εχει "antipiracy" ;

----------


## Gio Alex

Ας μου στείλει κάποιος με προσωπικό μνμ κανένα αξιόπιστο και ενημερωμένο torrent site που χρησιμοποιεί και εμπιστεύεται. Όχι για μένα, για έναν φίλο από το χωριό, δεν τον ξέρετε...

----------


## Zer0c00L

ο GOOGLE είναι πολύ καλός φίλος μπορείς να τον εμπιστευτείς άφοβα.

δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιώ "Public Torrent Tracker" αλλά "Private Torrent Tracker" εδώ και χρόνια μιας και είναι αξιόπιστο

----------


## DrNo

> Ας μου στείλει κάποιος με προσωπικό μνμ κανένα αξιόπιστο και ενημερωμένο torrent site που χρησιμοποιεί και εμπιστεύεται. Όχι για μένα, για έναν φίλο από το χωριό, δεν τον ξέρετε...


Στο κλασσικοτερο και ποιο γνωστο παντως με την καταληξη .org (αυτη τη στιγμη) βαζεις ως συνεχεια του λινκ  /home5

Και ναι ακομα και με ενα απλο γκουγκλαρισμα το βγαζει ενω βγαζει καθε καινουργιο πρωτο πρωτο κιολας!..

----------


## GeorgeH

> δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιώ "Public Torrent Tracker" αλλά "Private Torrent Tracker" εδώ και χρόνια μιας και είναι αξιόπιστο


Να ρωτήσω: σου πληρώνουν τη συνδρομή από τη δουλειά;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να ρωτήσω: σου πληρώνουν τη συνδρομή από τη δουλειά;


φυσικά και όχι

όλες οι συνδρομές για τα παράνομα ή τα νόμιμα πληρώνονται από μένα τον ίδιο

αν και χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδιά του IT (Πληροφορική) τον λογαριασμό μου στον Private Torrent Tracker για να κατεβάζουν διάφορα που τους ενδιαφέρουν
όπως και χρησιμοποιούν επίσης Public Torrent Trackers

εννοείται ότι Windows/Office και προγράμματα λογιστικά κτλ είναι αυθεντικά με άδεια χρήσης / αγορασμένα με τιμολόγιο

----------


## Zus

Μήπως να ανοίξουμε νέο τόπικ για την εταιρία σου zer0 να μάθουμε κι άλλα?  :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μήπως να ανοίξουμε νέο τόπικ για την εταιρία σου zer0 να μάθουμε κι άλλα?


Καταρχήν δεν είναι εταιρεία μου

Εγώ είμαι υπάλληλος εκεί

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι να πω παραπάνω

Αυτά που πρέπει να έχουμε τα έχουμε αυθεντικά με άδειες χρήσης / αγορασμένα με τιμολόγιο όπως προβλέπει η νομοθεσία

ότι αφορά τους υπολογιστές είναι είτε καινούργιοι είτε refurbished

----------


## DVDLover75

> Στο κλασσικοτερο και ποιο γνωστο παντως με την καταληξη .org (αυτη τη στιγμη) βαζεις ως συνεχεια του λινκ  /home5
> 
> Και ναι ακομα και με ενα απλο γκουγκλαρισμα το βγαζει ενω βγαζει καθε καινουργιο πρωτο πρωτο κιολας!..


Αν κατάλαβα καλά, αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό που έχει στο λινκ το όνομα ενός προγράμματος συμπίεσης αρχείων και τον κωδικό μιας χώρας...

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Ψάχτε στο reddit για το subreddit με το σαπιοκάραβο, συνήθως λένε τι έγινε και πως θα το βρείτε.

----------

